#ubuntu-si 2010-11-22
<CrazyLemon> probaj vse pine pa je :>
<ups> :=)
<ups> :=)
<ups> :=)
<ups> :=)
<ups> :=)
<bogdanov> re
<napsy> lp
<bogdanov> kako smo?
<yang> Zdravo bogdanov
<bogdanov> jo yang
<napsy> precej vredu
<napsy> dan je cist drugacen ce se naspis
<napsy> sam najest se se morm pa bo popoln :)
<bogdanov> to pa itak :)
<teardrop> o
<miha> dan
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://flashe.rajsmichu.cz/0/jak_lovi_eskymaci_.swf       <- lol?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> svašta kere maile dobim :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ;)
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<miha> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon lol softpedia vključla kar se igral v soboto
<miha> Congratulations,  Jackedit, one of your products, has been added to Softpedia's database of software programs for Mac OS. It is featured with a description text, screenshots, download links and technical details on this page: http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Development/Libraries/Jackedit.shtml
<Pepelka> Download Jackedit 1.1 Free - Simple Java Swing editor for MS Access files - Softpedia
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] getz: Kako namestiti ubuntu, da se bodo privzeto zagnali Windowsi?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4590/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj za vraga 'for Mac OS' ? :> ...drugac  pa cool..sm ti reku da moraš dat na sf :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako namestiti ubuntu, da se bodo privzeto zagnali Windowsi?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4590/new/posts/
<miha> CrazyLemon hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..a misliš kj več delat na JE? recimo tist tomzi ma good point..cool bi blo da lahk delaš querye :)
<miha> querye bi se dal... ma ta lib Cursor.findRow
<miha> za forme nism zihr
<miha> ne poznam pa sploh kak so v MS Access na voljo :)
<miha> bi moral pogledat :)
<miha> nikol se nism z access ubadal, dokler nism dobu projekta, ki mora obdelovat access bazo :)
<miha> v principu sm za, sam a morm vse sam ?? :d
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne! lahk objaviš na forumu pod programiranje da iščeš developerje :p
<CrazyLemon> brb
<miha> ok
<miha> zgleda podpora za querye je http://jackcess.sourceforge.net/apidocs/com/healthmarketscience/jackcess/query/class-use/Query.html
<Pepelka> Uses of Class com.healthmarketscience.jackcess.query.Query (Jackcess 1.2.1 API)
<miha> za form pa ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Openoffice Database In Microsoft Access  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4589/new/posts/
<a35441> na SUAÅ u je bla danes "bomba" :)
<miha> ?
<marko-_-> verjetno je nek čefurac poklical z javnega telefona policijo da je bomba na šoli
<marko-_-> in je ves car
<miha> :)
<miha> marko-_-- ti že veš kak to gre ane
<marko-_--> ne sam ne trebaš bit genij da ugotoviš
<miha> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mary02: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3305/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Podjetje Attachmate Corporation kupilo Novel  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4591/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> huh
<CrazyLemon> že vidim kako naslovnico..SuSe Linux now with Windows Messenger Live :D
<miha> a kej narobe
<miha> fajn bi blo to
<ups> :D
<ups> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IER0WL65VFA waw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sopor Aeternus - Dead Souls
<Grega> SuSE!
<Grega> suse je bil moj prvi linux
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo delal network boot ?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> neki casa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> na linuxu predvidevam?
<bogdanov> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pxe
<CrazyLemon> a se da kak naštimat napis ob zagonu ? :)
<bogdanov> kako misls napis?
<CrazyLemon> jah preden se zažene OS prek networka
<CrazyLemon> da se pojavi določen napis
<bogdanov> ja sj se
<CrazyLemon> pa še..si naštimal network boot tako da se lahko shranjujejo datoteke na server?
<bogdanov> k das na drugmu kompu
<bogdanov> prek PXE
<bogdanov> da se boota
<bogdanov> jst sm mu
<bogdanov> network boot sam
<bogdanov> da sm lah namestu sistem
<bogdanov> k laptop ni mu ni usb ni cdja
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IAWu-w1m2I&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Division Germania-Schänder
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi rad normaln network boot..ne install @ network
<CrazyLemon> over even
<bogdanov> aja nevem jst sm naredu lih tok da sm bootu lah toj to naprj se nism ukvarju :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj mam še neki dni časa za to..bom že guglau :)
<bogdanov> zakva pa rabs to crazy
<CrazyLemon> ma moram narest network boot pa Å¡e neke napise pred zagonom ..pa Å¡e neko sliko gor dat ob koncu zagona :)
<bogdanov> aha
<miha> CrazyLemon glej da napišeš vodič :)
<miha> bomo vsi kopiral od tebe
<CrazyLemon> miha enkrat decembra me spomni :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> tolk časa boš rabu?
<CrazyLemon> ne..samo 'ne smem' pred  decembrom objavit :)
<miha> aha, no ti si shran kam, ko sicer boš vse pozabu :)
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja :D
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/5696114/the-angry-birds-peace-summit-more-fun-than-catapults     ! :D
<Pepelka> The Angry Birds Peace Summit: More Fun Than Catapults
<napsy> hm
<CrazyLemon> napsy ! :D
<CrazyLemon> si naredu nalogo za KPOV? :)
<napsy> ka bo zdaj Attachmate odkupil Novell od Oracle?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj je Novell Oracleov ?
<napsy> a ni?
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne vem..nism nč slišau da bi oracle kupu novell
<CrazyLemon> http://www.novell.com/news/press/pressroom/history.html       <- kle nič ne piše o tem da bi jih oracle kupu
<napsy> aja ok
<miha> sj lepo da se kdo za novell zanima.. vse njihovo zgleda rahlo nedokončana zgodba
<miha> mono, npr
<lynxlynxlynx> looming threats
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> fantje, sam eno vprašanje...kdo je delou en vodič po terminalu?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? a delaš vodič? :>
<sasa84> ne :P
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> mal bi ga sprobala :D
<CrazyLemon> koga ali kaj?
<sasa84> terminal :P
<sasa84> mislm...mal d se komande naučim
<CrazyLemon> povej kaj te zanima ane :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bomo povedal ukaze :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm js naredu video vodič..sam je na konc bil 20min dolg pa sm ga kr zbrisal :D
<Grega> jebes gentoo! kaj naj namestim debian ali centos na server?
<ups> ker mesec ima 29 dni ?
<Grega> februar
<sasa84> crazylemon, pa maš še ta vodič?
<CrazyLemon> februar
<ups> ne, VSI.
<sasa84> hehe, zdj sm sprobala komando cp :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..lahk še 'mv' probaš :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne nimam..sj sm reku da sm ga zbrisal :)
<sasa84> mv je move?
<CrazyLemon> jes
<sasa84> zgledal bi tkole... mv fajl.txt /home/sasa/Namizje
<sasa84> bi Å¡lo?
<sasa84> iz home mape v namizje
<CrazyLemon> bi Å¡lo ja
<CrazyLemon> Å¡lo bi tudi
<CrazyLemon> mv fajl.txt newfajl.txt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa
<CrazyLemon> mv fajl.txt ~/Namizje/wiii_obvladam_mv.txt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> to pomen d ga premakneš in preimenuješ?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> z mv lahk tudi preimenuješ fajle :)
<ups> ali mv -R * /
<sasa84> d bi hotla abc.txt v cde.txt bi blo... mv abc.txt cde.txt
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ups,  mv -R * /  ?
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: med drugim tud jst
<lynxlynxlynx> tistga pa raje ne poganjaj
<CrazyLemon> smo jo že navadl da ne laufa ukazov če ne ve kaj pomenjo (i hope) :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kje pa je tvoj vodič če ni skrivnost ? :)
<sasa84> sm sprobala mv :D
<sasa84> ful v redu komanda :D
<sasa84> hasha
<sasa84> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lpn.lugos.si/wiki/vodic:prakticni_bash
<Pepelka> vodic:prakticni_bash [Linux pri nas]
<lynxlynxlynx> eh ja, spreglejte rdečino
<CrazyLemon> še dobr da na začetku ni errorjev
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mam tud na drugi strani, samo ta je en pikič novejši
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx cool :)
<lynxlynxlynx> morm enkrat posodobit, tiste neumnosti z urlji so preteklost - bash4 je napredoval :)
<sasa84> a to je preprost vodič? :P
<sasa84> hec ;)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx enkrat k bomo mel na ubuntu.si wiki k ni 5 let star.. si bom sposodu tale tvoj vodič (sej te bom takrat prašu še za dovoljenje in copyright dodelil tebi :D)
<lynxlynxlynx> mah sej moram spedenat enkrat pa še mal razširit
<lynxlynxlynx> bash zdej podpira tud asociativna polja
<lynxlynxlynx> in Å¡e par obskurnosti
<sasa84> eno vprašanje... na eni particiji mam mp3je...
<CrazyLemon> no sj js bi sam te osnovne ukaze skopiral..te druge pa bi dal pod 'advanced' :)
<sasa84> kok bi se pol npr. dal iz terminala pol kopirat recimo te mp3je v mojo home mapo al pa na usb, drug disk ipd?
<CrazyLemon> a kr vse mp3je ?
<sasa84> k vidm, d zaenkrat lohk sam po svoji particiji Å¡arm :P
<CrazyLemon> in vse se to dela z cp
<sasa84> to je čist tko...vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> samo da navedeš prvo pot do mp3ja in nato pot do home mape/usbja/diska
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je particija že priklopljena?
<sasa84> npr, d maš na drugi particiji mapo MP3 in bi jih dal v home
<sasa84> k grem na Mesta, je tam
<lynxlynxlynx> če lahko šariš po njej, potem sploh ni važno, da so podatki na drugi particiji
<CrazyLemon> cp -R /pot/do/mape/MP3 /home/sasa/
<CrazyLemon> sam res ne vem zakaj bi hotla kopirat pol te mp3je v home :D
<sasa84> to je čist tko...vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> razn če želiš zbrisat particijo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to je lepota unix designa - vse je datoteka (bolj ali manj) in vse je vpeto v isto hierarhijo
<sasa84> mp3 je prva stvar k mi je padla na pamet no :P
<sasa84> mesto piše /media/8800808800807EC6
<sasa84> zakaj pa cp -R?
<sasa84> kaj je fora _R?
<sasa84> -R
<CrazyLemon> da skopiraš direktorije k so v MP3 ..če ne ne skopira direktorijev
<CrazyLemon> i presume :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 man cp
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale 'man' je bolš k google :D
<sasa84>  -R, -r, --recursive
<sasa84>               copy directories recursively
<sasa84> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sej če bi probala, bi ti takoj zatežil, da nekaj manjka
<lynxlynxlynx> cp: omitting directory `MP3/'
<sasa84> cp -R /media/8800.../MP3 /home/sasa
<sasa84> tko bi prbližn zgledal
<lynxlynxlynx> pri ukazni vrstici je še bolj očitno, da računalnik dela kar mu ukažeš, ne nujno kar hočeš da naredi
<sasa84> ja, sej to :)
<CrazyLemon> nek AI bi blo fino met k ti reče "matr si butast..nisi tega hotu.. še '-R' moraš dodat..ah pust..sj bom sam zrihtau" :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> "matr si butast..nisi tega hotu.. še '-R' moraš dodat..ah pust..sj bom sam zrihtau" <-- pri rm ane ;P
<CrazyLemon> jah..zato pa bi bil AI..bi že vedu kam gre in kam ne :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne bi blo žalostno, da bi se s tako pametjo moral pogovarjat preko tipkovnice?
<ups> haha :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: VLC zvok zgine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4573/new/posts/
<miha> ta buggy ubuntu wireless
<miha> vedno crkne ko mal več kopiram
<sasa84> miha, men ni Å¡e nikol crknu :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, wget -nc je dobra komanda
<miha> sasa84 to odvisno kako mrežno maš notr
<miha> al neki ne vem
<miha> v glavnem crkne
<miha> in se noče povezat nazaj dokler ne restartam
<miha> seveda zdj spet kopiram .avi prek wireless
<miha> :)
<miha> od začetka...
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: če maš optiko, ti bolj priporočam ario (aria2)
<sasa84> ario? ;)
<sasa84> nimam optike... navadn adsl, mi otpike še 10 let ne bomo dočakal :P
<lynxlynxlynx> za kakšne paketke in podobno razširjene datoteke zna bit hitrejša
<sasa84> boš žez 10 let povedal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ni omejeno na optiko, samo tam je hitro opazno
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ja, detajli
<sasa84> zame osebno...nisem glih vsa nervozna, če se določena stvar prenese v 5 minutah al pa 6tih :)
<sasa84> glavno je, da nimaš tolk dela
<sasa84> tisto že počakaš :)
<ups> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Do-NOT-open-link-Barack-Obama-Clinton-Scandal-If-SmartGirl15-adds-you/132454390125993
<Pepelka> Dobrodošli na Facebooku
<napsy> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/
<napsy> oops :-)
<napsy> uu so pa hitr popravl :)
<napsy> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2010/11/22/gnome-control-center-in-gnome-3/
<Pepelka> GNOME Control Center in GNOME 3 &laquo;  Technical Blog of Richard Hughes
<napsy> upam da ne bo ostal sam pri mockupih
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi zdj zgleda pretty much the same..sam k je tle mal preoblikovan (bl clean) design
<napsy> aha
<napsy> to me najbol jezi ker mockupi so ful dobri
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<napsy> ko pa pride de implementacije pa se ustavi
<lynxlynxlynx> eno delajo uporabniki-umetniki, drugo pa drugi ljudje
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš kot programer že tolk poln kufer vsega, da se ti ne da ubadat s podrobnostmi, ko enkrat zadeva dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> al je kakšna poklicna deformacija? :)
<napsy> pomoje prva :)
<miha> lynxlynxlyn ti rečejo, ni narejeno, popravi... :)
<miha> če pa ne, je pa dost, ane
<miha> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, je razlika a si samo izvajalec al to delaš tud zase
<CrazyLemon> aja Grega +1 za debian..razn če nimaš v mislih kak badass strežnik..pol centos :)
<Wowca> sicer ne vem o cem tece debata sam se 100% strinjam, za streznik CentOS...maximalno zadovoljen :)
<lynxlynxlynx> convenient, ne pa badass ;P
<BigWhale> kolk bi blo cool ce bi se zdej prjavu se eden k bi mel nick mosaicmosaicmosaic
<lynxlynxlynx> cdecdecde
<lynxlynxlynx> ni po brskalu
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ..kaj pravijo pri canonicalu? :)
<BigWhale> nevem
<BigWhale> u cetrtek imam interview
<CrazyLemon> fancy :)
<BigWhale> sej bi se obril ampak bo telefonski razgovor
<lynxlynxlynx> a za loco?
<CrazyLemon> kak loco le.. BigWhale is gonna be big fish now (all pun intended)
<lynxlynxlynx> a loco je tud pun al je namerno taka kratica? :)
<BigWhale> Local Coordinator je loco
<BigWhale> drgac mam pa job interview
<BigWhale> za desktop department
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<BigWhale> ja, upam, da me bodo maral
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> ah kj se sekiraš
<CrazyLemon> v petek zjutraj boš že mel canonical/employee cloak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> Hehe.
<lynxlynxlynx> samo zanikaj, da karkoli veš o majicah ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<BigWhale> :)))
<bogdanov> sta ima
<sasa84> bogdanov, čestitke za včerejšnjo kajlo CrazyLemon :D
<bogdanov> np
<CrazyLemon> NI BILA KAJLA! :p
<sasa84> oja...huda kajla LOL
<CrazyLemon> tolaž se ja :>
<sasa84> pismo no...kok ti je hudo prbou :D
<CrazyLemon> reverse psychology doesnt work on me :D
<sasa84> pf :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kwa se nek buniš... bogdanov te je oreng zakajlov in to je to...amen!
<bogdanov> nemore prebolet
<bogdanov> jebiga
<CrazyLemon> not possible
<bogdanov> dj crazy
<bogdanov> rec ja
<bogdanov> dav mir pizda neznas sodelvt
<CrazyLemon> edini človek k mi lahk kajlo prbije je chuck norris
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomzi: Openoffice Database In Microsoft Access  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4589/new/posts/
<ups> ker
<ups> encoding majo ponavad strani
<napsy> utf-8
<ups> ok
<ups> to podpira Å¡umnike
<ups> k ascii jih ne
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa skor itak
<lynxlynxlynx> danes sem fasal en snail-mail, ki je vseboval en moj naprintan mail >>
<lynxlynxlynx> mail sem sestavil v html, ker ima en kup oblikovanja, na začetku pa seveda tisti meta tag z encodingom
<ups> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> no, ne vem v čem pošiljatelj bere, ampak naprintan mail je bil brez vseh šumnikov in on je vse manjkajoče z rdečo dodal :D
<ups> lol :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sumim outlook, samo še nisem našel testerjev
<lynxlynxlynx> brskalniki, kmail, thunderbird seveda vsi lepo prebavijo
<sasa84> ajde fantje, lepo pančkejte k boste ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> nn
<bogdanov> zeh
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<napsy> CrazyLemon: uh ona soseda a ves :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..kera?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ko sm kazu sliko
<CrazyLemon> k sta 2 ble gor ?
<napsy> hm mislim da
<napsy> ona je dans tangice kazala :-)
<napsy> damn ...
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj več pa ni hotla ??
<napsy> na-a :/
<CrazyLemon> bitch :/
<napsy> kok nas tu muci v studentu :)
<CrazyLemon> a ma tipa? :)
<napsy> mm ja ... "tipa" :)
<bogdanov> mah itak so use cipe
<bogdanov> napalis tud ce ma tipa
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej fuck frenda ma :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov word! :))
<napsy> mm ne sj ma tipa sam pac tak ma pestro zvezo :)
<napsy> anyway ... ze pravec povedu za loge :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy no cool..pol ji predlagaj da ji še ti mal popestriš zvezo :))
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> bol zapleteno je :)
<CrazyLemon> a je ? punca tangice kaže naokrog...cant be that complicated :)
<napsy> heh ti bi jo mogu spoznat :D
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> zaka te ni na offtopic? :)
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj..kar sm vidu..bi z veseljem jo spoznal :D
<CrazyLemon> ker nima smisla gor idleat :)
<napsy> ja ne tu se ne smem razpisat :)
<CrazyLemon> irclogs se ne indeksirajo
<CrazyLemon> se pa indeksirajo pepelkini logi :)
<napsy> vseen :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> blah..čez 9 ur se moram zbudit...obup! :)
<napsy> fax?
<CrazyLemon> servis
<CrazyLemon> fax odpade :D
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> btw..a mate kpov kolokvij ta teden ?
<napsy> kak servis?
<napsy> aha v petek je
<CrazyLemon> avto moram peljat na 1. servis
<napsy> sm se prijavu
<CrazyLemon> to bo pa 'fajn' kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> a vam je kaj brodnik povedal kaj bo not ?
<napsy> aja
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da bo vse kar je bilo na predavanjih :D
<napsy> pac tak nevem nastej ranljivosti pri https
<napsy> pac poznat mors tut mal rfc-je
<CrazyLemon> uh...upam da pri nas ne bo tak izpit :)
<napsy> nic grem spat
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> brodnik čist preveč ma rad rfc-je
<CrazyLemon> ajde..n8 :)
<napsy> mhm :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> baš ništa :)
<a35441> ljubim racunovodstvo <3
<CrazyLemon> ker lahko prikriješ izgubo in jo prikažeš kot strošek? :D
 * CrazyLemon je v dobrih starih časih imel 5 računovodstvo :)
<a35441> bolj se ucim, manj znam :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa učiš?
<a35441> kup brezvezne teorije, konte
<CrazyLemon> ah..konti so easy..itak maš list s številkami..sam moraš vedet na katero stran se knjižijo :)
<CrazyLemon> in vsak kont ma svojo 'proti vrednost' :)
<bogdanov> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se smeješ...res je :D
<bogdanov> ja
<a35441> bom ze nekak zdelu to sranje :)
<bogdanov> aj kdo uzev
<bogdanov> pr t2
<bogdanov> net prek usbja?
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-23
<CrazyLemon> yay..froyd villain 1.6 je zuni :)
<uni4dfx> kolk je dead ta freenode dans
<uni4dfx> Å¡e #ubuntu je tih
<CrazyLemon> je ane..po 4ih minutah kok si gor :>
<uni4dfx> nima veze :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/kinect-ubuntu-jedi-obviously/
<Pepelka> Kinect + Ubuntu = Jedi. Obviously.
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<CrazyLemon> sam zadeva mal lagira :)
<ups_> :d
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Merlin 11: root/admin dostop  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2570/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<sasa84_> jutro ;)
<sasa84> lol
<yang> Zdravo sasa84
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: transmission-daemon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4592/new/posts/
<yang> sasa84: in koliko casa se ze navdusujes nad ubuntujem ?
<sasa84> mmm
<sasa84> od julija se mi zdi
<andrejz> v vsakem primeru premalo :)
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> no, zdej se navdušujem nad terminalom... od danes zjutraj poznam še less, mkdir, kok se vse iste fajle premakne v mapo, :D
<sasa84> no...jaz prej sploh nisem poznala ubuntu :)
<andrejz> in pri tem še vedno praviš, da nisi geek :)
<sasa84> jaz sem basic uporabnica ;P
<andrejz> saša, ti bi morala imeti blog - ženske v ubuntuju . sploh glede na to, kakšno zanimanje zate obstaja ;)
<sasa84> hahahaha, LOL :D
<sasa84> ja dejte ne...jst bom vodila žensko sekcijo, itak obstaja ubuntu-women :P
<sasa84> sam a veste kaj je blo zanimiv...
<sasa84> je ena firma blizu mojga doma...in jaz tam kopujem računalnike odkar obstajajo...recimo 15 let, pa tud printerje, router, miške...vse grem k njim kupit
<sasa84> in 1x avgusta al septembra kupim pr njih nov printer...pa pridm pol čez neki časa nazaj, k sm nek šla iskat... in me šef vpraša kok se printer obnese... pa jst d je ful v redu pa d mi je tud kul, k mi v ubuntu brez problema dela... in me je tipo tko pogledu, k da bi z lune padla
<sasa84> to je un pogled, k drži glavo dol pa te z očmi gor pogleda...pa čist tih je bil
<andrejz> :P
<sasa84> bohvi kwa si je mislu LOL
<miha> dan sasa84 in sotrpini :)
<miha> sasa84 bal se te je
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<sasa84> miha, zakaj bi se me pa mogu bat? :D
<miha> ker on še winse slabo razume, ti ga pa z *nix strašiš
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> http://sport.blic.rs/Fudbal/Evropski-fudbal/188390/Najveci-promasaj-ikada-dobio-konkurenciju-video
<Pepelka> Blic Online | Najveći promašaj ikada dobio konkurenciju /video/
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> tak ma placan da igra
<bogdanov> :S
<ilcham> how to filter trafic arp <<<< help please
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  grep pa tail je tudi fajn poznat :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ? :)
<sasa84> povej tko, d bo basic uporabnica razumela :P
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> no, zdej se navdušujem nad terminalom... od danes zjutraj poznam še less,
<miha> a je kdo kdaj pretvarju rtf v html? :)
<sasa84> pa nano poznam...mc :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..če obstaja less..mora obstajat tudi more
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..grep je zelo uporaben :)
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> tko d CrazyLemon, maš idejo za vodič ;)
<sasa84> sej lohk ga daš v več filmčkov...npr v 4
<CrazyLemon> mja...4 filmcke 10 ukazov
<CrazyLemon> ne bom si sramote delal no :D
<CrazyLemon> no..22 ukazov imam na seznamu
<CrazyLemon> em..20 :)
<sasa84> pa rm :D
<sasa84> hrhe
<sasa84> rm -r ;)
<sasa84> v redu komanda je tud mv *.datoteka mapa
<andrejz> veš kaj moraš dat notri obvezno
<andrejz> namig rm -rf /
<andrejz> :(
<andrejz> :)
<sasa84> remove kaj? :)
<sasa84> čak... man rm-rf :P
<CrazyLemon> saša pust ti andreja..njemu vse tiste vodikove nanocevke škodijo :P
<CrazyLemon> oz ogljikove :)
<sasa84> ne najdem rf :\
<CrazyLemon> lej
<CrazyLemon> rm = ukaz
<sasa84> v glavnem...mal več pa znam kt prej :D
<CrazyLemon> -rf = parameter
<CrazyLemon> / = pot
<CrazyLemon> torej kaj se zgodi.. force removaš vse direktorije v / ..torej zbrišeš root
<sasa84> ja sej...pa / je root
<CrazyLemon> torej
<sasa84> aaa, force remove je to
<CrazyLemon> man rm
<sasa84> torej...podobno kot format c...
<CrazyLemon> in pogledaš kaj pomeni -r
<CrazyLemon> in -f
<sasa84> ok :)
<sasa84> k nism najdla skup
<CrazyLemon> nikoli niso skupaj parametri..ker vsak neki druzga pomeni...no..ne ravno nikoli
<CrazyLemon> ampak ponavadi niso :)
<sasa84> torej...če nekomu rečeš dj fm -rf /...ga glih tko nategneš k format c :P
<sasa84> pardon, k sm uporabla črko C :P
<CrazyLemon> rm.. in ja recimo :)
<sasa84> v glavnem...andrej, tega nisem prebrala :P
<sasa84> a ni pacek :P
<CrazyLemon> čist packast je :)
<CrazyLemon> blah..lačn sm :)
<sasa84> jaz sem tud lačna
<sasa84> kaj boš papcal?
<sasa84> razmišljam, če bi čokolino :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js razmišljam o kosilu
<CrazyLemon> sam nimam nobene ideje
<andrejz> kebab
<CrazyLemon> em..ne ..poskušam jest čim manj hitre hrane :) pa tudi ni mi do tega da se moram v kp peljat ..again :)
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nared si kšno dobro pašto ;)
 * yang tudi razmislja o kosilu
<CrazyLemon> dobra pašta bi bila z repki kozic..sam teh nimam...tko da...še kera ideja? :D
 * miha gre odpirat .rtf v openoffice in save as .html... to bo trajal :)
<miha> repki kozic? pašta? ti si zihr primorc...
<miha> pašta je fižol pa klobasa al pa šunka.. kake kozice
<miha> oz slanina
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> šunka pa kaj je tist...bešamel..to bi blo tudi fajn ja..sam nimam bešamela
<CrazyLemon> in miha..repki kozic so fenomenalni..povsod..Å¡e posebi pa na pici :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e lignji zravn....ufff
<CrazyLemon> to bi jedu :D
<miha> a to so one bibe gor?
<miha> lignji so že vredu
<miha> sam onih bib z nogicami ne maram
<miha> na pici
<CrazyLemon> nimajo nogic..če so sam repki :D
<miha> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.claudio.com/Immagini_Blog/guidopollenzo/gamberi.jpg
<miha> ni mi všeč. lignji so pa vredu.
<miha> kot krogci
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<sasa84> tisto k ma nogice so lohk tud Å¡kampi :P
<sasa84> uuu, pkampi buzarca...mmmm
<sasa84> to bi papcala
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hVig5aoJ3w&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - girl getting annoyed because she can't sing the right notes (ORIGINIAL VERSION)
<CrazyLemon> mrrrrrrrzlo :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj lol..12° je
<andrejz> + 12
<andrejz> vroče
<CrazyLemon> vam je verjetno res vroče...ssam men je mrrrrrzlo :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj Å¡ele bo ;)
<kubanc_> job, a se je ze komu zgodlo, da je lahko nazgal komp z power tipko, ugast ga pa ni mogu z power tipko?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc jp
<CrazyLemon> sicer komp nism nazgal..ker me ne privlaci..ampak sm ga prizgal pa ga nism mogu ugasnit :)
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> kubanc: si probal drzati power tipko vsaj 10 sekund za power off ?
<angelcek> http://www.siol.net/svet/novice/2010/11/spopadi_med_severno_in_juzno_korejo.aspx
<Pepelka> Koreji zaostrujeta medsebojne grožnje - SiOL.net
<kubanc> yang, kot zgleda je bil power supply presvoh..
<kubanc> sm dal enga druzga notr pa se je zagnalo...
<CrazyLemon> napsy matr boste mel hudo vabljeno predavanje :)
<kubanc> a ste ze kdaj mel ksno graficno, k se cudn obnasa, oz. kr izpisuje 16-tiške vrednosti pa neke znake/simbole na ekranu?
<CrazyLemon> lol...kaj maš broken hardware day? :D
<kubanc> jap
<kubanc> ampak uno sm ze zrihtal, tam je napajalnik fuc..
<kubanc> tuki se mi pa ful smesno graficna obnasa...
<kubanc> ze od samga starta nimam popolnega izrisa na monitorju...
<kubanc> kr neki simboli so, pa slika je razdeljena na 2/3 dele, 16-tiške vrednosti vn meče...
<kubanc> v glavnem prvič vidm :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa prvič  slišim :D
<CrazyLemon> menjaj grafično :)
<kubanc> ja sej sm probal na itegrirano pa je vse OK..
<kubanc> sam zanimivo, zakaj tko kaze...
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi blo da  ni grafična kriva..pol bi me šele zanimalo kaj za vraga meče vn 16iške vrendnosti :D
<kubanc> vrjetno gre GPU v maloro...
<kubanc> faaak, tejle windows 7 pa kr meljejo in meljejo in meljejo ...
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> če pa sedemko hrčki poganjajo
<kubanc> pa sm dal zaustavitev sistema pa se kr meljejo
<kubanc> se cela kista trese
<kubanc> :D
<andrejz> lol - http://static.slo-tech.com/47917.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to še ni nič..js sm zadnjič dal hibernate
<CrazyLemon> pa se ni hotu ugasnit
<CrazyLemon> vsake 60sekund se je pa ventilator oglasu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bsod ftw :D
<kubanc> bsod?
<CrazyLemon> andrejeva slika :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift     a si ti vedu da loco skupine dobijo darila?? :)
<Pepelka> UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> ja sem vedel
<andrejz> samo najprej je treba do tega prilest
<CrazyLemon> pftt..nč nisi omenu..bigwejl bi se bl potrudu da postanemo loco če bi vedu da dobimo darila :D
<andrejz> pa tud ob vsaki izdaji dobiš uradne ubuntu cd-je
<CrazyLemon> ah jebeš cdje
<CrazyLemon> mene zanimajo darila! :D
<andrejz> pa promocijski material
<andrejz> lol, kakšna darila pa misliš da so? bolj simbolična
<CrazyLemon> sj vseen..glavno da so darila :D
<andrejz> pol se pa kar potrudi, da loco postanemo
<andrejz> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js se moram potrudit? :)
<andrejz> ja ti hočeš darila
<CrazyLemon> itak bo kmalu miklavž..tko da i'm fine just the way we are :>
<kubanc> evo, kva graficna kartica ustvarja :D...    http://www.slikomat.com/slika/4620452.htm
<Pepelka> SlikoMat&reg; - Brezpla�no gostovanje slik
<sasa84> kubanc, lepa slika :D
<kubanc> ja tko se vidi ce mas 3D ocala :P
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale če ti ne uspe pri Canonicalu..google išče sodelavce :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon: z Googlom sem ze mel dva razgovora :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ja..ampak zdj google išče malce več k 2000 novih sodelavcev..torej...v drugo gre rado v tretje gre david? :D
<BigWhale> a na irskem poslovalnico zapirajo? ;>
<CrazyLemon> doubtful..če poguglajaš 'recesija' te vrže na bing...ker google ne pozna te besede :D
<miha> lol
<miha> !google recesija
<Pepelka> Recesija http://www.financnislovar.com/definicije/recesija.html
<miha> !google recession
<Pepelka> Recession - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recession
<miha> CrazyLemon lažeš...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> JOKE MAN :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm vedu da bo vsaj eden to probal :P
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> uu..takers je že na pašnikih :)
<upd> BigWhale kakšen razgovor si imel z google ? za katero področje
<BigWhale> delal so en team hibridov Administrator/Engineer
<BigWhale> za Site Reliability Engineering team
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo na katero vrednost se nastavi PC pri intel proc.?
<miha> !google intel-32 developer's guide
<Pepelka> Intel® 64 and IA-32 Architectures Software Developer&#39;s Manuals http://www.intel.com/products/processor/manuals/
<miha> CrazyLemon tu poglej, ni da ni
<miha> začni z uvodom :)
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..celotno dokumentacijo pa ne mislim brat zaradi parih Å¡tevilk :D
<miha> najpomembnejše stvari so v uvodu
<miha> 1.
<miha> drugega nism rabu gledat
<miha> ko sm jst neki isku
<miha> "Jack Edit" has been tested in the Softpedia labs using several industry-leading security solutions and found to be completely clean of adware/spyware components. We are impressed with the quality of your product and encourage you to keep these high standards in the future.
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> matr..še slaven boš postal :>
<miha> CrazyLemon nism si mislu, da bo to kdo sploh opazu
<miha> zih je to bot :D
<CrazyLemon> itak da je bot..a res misliš da je tam en tip k pregleda program ? :D
<miha> ne vem :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> lp
<CrazyLemon> ampak sj bo počas..dont vori :D
<miha> haha
 * CrazyLemon gre nazaj k SNMP-ju
<Sky[x]> mah dej jst se spet ne morm na dd-wrt povezat :>
<Sky[x]> rebootov modem+ruter pa nič :>
<Bilko> a se kdo kej spozna na custom android ROM-e in kernel?
<Bilko> zanima me sam, če ostanejo nastavitve in programi, če dam drug kernel gor?
<CrazyLemon> a ti ostanejo na ubuntuju  programi gor ko je kernel update? :D (odgovor je ja)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi rad dal gor drug kernel ?
<Bilko> hehe...kdo mi bo pomagu čene CrazyLemon :)
<Bilko> sej se mi je zdel da bi mogl. Nism pa bil 100%
<CrazyLemon> razn če ga misliš overclockat..nima preveč smisla ..ker so 'tapravi' kerneli že v custom ROMu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi SGS nima smisla overclockat..ker že tko laufa na 1ghz :)
<Bilko> sej vse dela kot je treba...razn me moti ker je pr Eclair leps scrolal kot zdej froyo
<CrazyLemon> zato pa obstaja tist lagfix :)
<Bilko> recimo najbl se pozna ko skačm po netu...
<Bilko> pa mal podrsam, recimo za 2cm pa se premakne sam za 1cm
<Bilko> ma lagfix mi nekak ni glih všeč
<Bilko> pol kur baterijo
<CrazyLemon> ma čist isto kuri
<CrazyLemon> ker lagfix je kok js vem sam nek patch
<Bilko> pa "naj bi" blo mal bl gladko če bi recimo dal gor SpeedMod K9 HZ=300
<Bilko> ma ubistvu ti spremeni filesystem
<Bilko> odvisno kerga zbereš
<Bilko> pa ti bol bl kur baterijo
<CrazyLemon> spremeni filesystem ?
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Bilko> je pa tut zlo različno od tel do tel
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> misliš na sd kartici ?
<Bilko> ja. K ma samsung neki svojga...pol z fixom pa daš recimo ext2 al pa 4
<Bilko> pa še drugi so...sam vsi pol več žrejo baterijo
<Bilko> enim tut po 30% na noč požre baterije
<Bilko> enim 10%
<CrazyLemon> na sd kartici že..ampak na notranjem spominu pa dvomim da kj spreminja fs..ker bi to blo..mal preveč risky :)
<Bilko> men pa zdej 2%
<CrazyLemon> ajde kaj se tok šparaš..sj je pocen elektrika :D
<Bilko> no mislm na notranji SD ja
<Bilko> hehe ma sej ne da Å¡param elektriko :)
<Bilko> sam zdej loh delam kar hočm pa ma wi-fi skos on pa sync in ne morm nikol pokurt baterije v enem dnevu
<Bilko> ponavad mi je Å¡e 50% ostane
<Bilko> k delam pa tut po 80%
<CrazyLemon> ja no..kaj češ bolšga
<Bilko> sam če bi dal lagfix, pol se spremeni zadeva in kuri...kok pač kuri
<Bilko> zanimivo da vsakmu drgač
<Bilko> pa niti nemors cedet kako se bo izšlo dokler ne probaš
<Bilko> hotu sm dat costum Doc rom gor k loh tut lagfixaš sam k berem kok majo eni pol problemov me je minil
<CrazyLemon> ne dajat nekih levih ROMov gor
<CrazyLemon> dej sam od tistih skupin k so 'preverjene'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Bilko> še vedno mi je najpomembnejša zanesljivost in da baterija zdrži vsaj en dan tut z heavy uporabo
<CrazyLemon> ma če ti   zdrži en dan z heavy uporabo si lahk najbl srečen človk na svetu
<Bilko> ja sej ta je kr dobr....kmal bo miljon postov v tej temi
<CrazyLemon> ker se to pri teh telefonih redko kdaj zgodi :)
<Bilko> sej vem :)
<CrazyLemon> no..pol se drži načela "dont fix it if its not broken" :D
<Bilko> pomoje bi mi 48 ur zdržal normalne uporabe pa če wi-fi izklopm čez noč
<Bilko> hehe ja sej...
<Bilko> no...
<CrazyLemon> sj obstajajo programi k ti sami čez noč izklopijo wi-fi /3g etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Bilko> zato sm studiral da bi sam kernel dal drug k naj nebi povečal porabe baterije
<CrazyLemon> oz. izklopijo takrat k ti določiš da izklopijo/vklopijo
<Bilko> ja vem :)
<Bilko> mam enga ja
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..naštimaš ga pa boš mel še kak procent več baterije :)
<Bilko> sej drgač sm super zadovoln z telefonom
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa z GPS signalom?
<Bilko> sm ga mel zdej ene 9 dni pržganga brez reboota in ni blo nekega laga
<CrazyLemon> bratranc ful ni  zadovoljen z njim...zato si je zravn SGSja kupu Å¡e xperio x10 mini :)
<Bilko> pr Eclair se je pa hitr pokazu
<Bilko> no na srečo tut z GPS-om nimam nobenih težav
<Bilko> celo v hiši se mi poveže
<Bilko> če mal dlje vstrajam
<CrazyLemon> uh..pol si pa lahk srečen :D
<Bilko> eni pa full jamrajo ja čez GPS
<Bilko> ja sm ugotovu. Jutr vrjetn Å¡e novo microSD dobim...lvl 6 :)
<Bilko> tnx za info...k bi vsaj prej vprasu heh
<Bilko> no upam da bo ta zdej delala
<CrazyLemon> class :)  a misliš da bo tale delala? :)
<Bilko> mi je dal kolega 4gb in dela bp
<Bilko> ja class 6
<Bilko> ja upam da bo :)
<CrazyLemon> no cool pol :)
<CrazyLemon> kr igraj se zdj s telefonom
<CrazyLemon> čez par mescev k bo tamal večji
<CrazyLemon> ga ne boš več vidu :D
<Bilko> mogoče bi tut una moja stara zdej k sm dal froyo gor
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> nene, ve on kok sm občutljiv na te zadeve
<CrazyLemon> vidim mojga nečaka..takoj k vidi telefon hoče risat (mali že obvlada android :D)
<Bilko> če je kje drugje kot na mizi ga lepo previdno vzame in mi ga prinese :)
<Bilko> sej moj tut...youtube in cars risanko, pol pa klika s prsti gor pa gleda risanke
<CrazyLemon> zdej ja..boš vidu potem :D k ti bo reku "tastar dj mi prnes telefon" :D
<Bilko> je bl zanimiv kt na compu :)
<CrazyLemon> pokaži mu Talking Tom-a..to bo šele navdušen...k vidi mačka na telefonu :D
<Bilko> Å¡mrkavec. nej ma kalkulator do ene 15ga leta :)
<Bilko> haha ja pol bom pa res brez ostal :)
<Bilko> nč grem probat tale kernel. upajmo, da vsaj slabš nebo :)
<Bilko> veš kaj je najhujš pr vsem tem?
<CrazyLemon> za ker kernel pa gre? fly neki?
<Bilko> SpeedMod K9 with HZ=300
<CrazyLemon> nikol slišal...ampak ok.. :D
<Bilko> mal poveča herce pa ma še neke tweak-e da pohitri zadevo
<Bilko> na XDA forumu so te zadeve
<CrazyLemon> a jebote..a ti ni dovolj 1ghz ? :)
<Bilko> nej bi bla ok zadeva
<Bilko> ma dobr, sej pravm da me mot sam un "zamik" k surfam
<Bilko> k vem kako je blo prej. drgač me mogoče niti nebi
<CrazyLemon> no js ti priporočam da si zdownloadaš tudi ta kernel k ga zdej maš..če ti tisti kj zajebe da lahk tega druzga namestiš
<Bilko> če kej nebo štimal bom dal stock...sam če ga kje najdem :)
<CrazyLemon> ma dobiš to vse na xda :)
<CrazyLemon> lih danes sm neki gledal
<Bilko> sam kokr sm gledu bi mogl bit ok pa brez nekih težav. Več problemov je pr ROM-ih
<CrazyLemon> je nekdo na samsung galaxy tab dal ubuntu
<Bilko> ja sm slišu
<Bilko> Å¡e najbl bedn je to, da morm it v winse se logirat da dam to gor  :))
<CrazyLemon> hm..zakaj?
<Bilko> da dam prek odina gor
<CrazyLemon> a kernel?
<Bilko> ja
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš recovery-a gor?
<CrazyLemon> js sm vedno prek recovery-a updejtal kernel
<Bilko> mam, sam morm prek odina
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<Bilko> ja se da prek clockworkrecoverya
<aleX-xx> moras samo umreti :)
<Bilko> sam nimam tega gor
<Bilko> in se usrat :)
<Bilko> tot tut morš
<aleX-xx> ja ni nujno
<aleX-xx> lahko ignoriras en cas
<aleX-xx> :P
<Bilko> a tko, ti si tut menjal kernel :)
<Bilko> ja en čas :)
<Bilko> pol pa vseen MORAÅ  :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..sm ga overclockal :)
<Bilko> tut umiraš loh en čas :)
<Bilko> ti ti crazy!
<Bilko> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma se sploh ne opazi razlika v hitrosti..tko da brezveze mi kuri baterijo :)
<Bilko> hehe...nima niti placebo učinek?
<CrazyLemon> nope :(
<Bilko> dej nazaj stock...a to pa ne? :)
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi :D
<CrazyLemon> lp ajvan
<Bilko> hehe, sej maš dost elektrihe hehe
<CrazyLemon> res je :D
<aleX-xx> Today is the first day of the rest of the mess. :) dobra
<CrazyLemon> sam si moram nabavt en polnilec za avto
<Bilko> sam vseen je fajn videt in vedet da ni treba glih neki šparat da prideš čez ceu dan, tut če je mal daljši dan
<Bilko> k kot sm bral, enim komi zdrži do večera
<CrazyLemon> sj nikol ni daljši
<CrazyLemon> vedno je 24ur dolg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> hehe...no ja, pač računam od jutra do večera...ene 9-10ih.....pa se loh kej zavleče pa te ker km odvleče...in ti pol zmanka baterije ti pa nasekan k klada pa nit taxija nemorš poklicat :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj to je edino prav..k če prideš domov nasekan k klada te bo žena ubila
<CrazyLemon> tko pa rečeš da si zgubu avto in si ga iskal do jutra :p
<Bilko> hehe...pa Å¡e poklicat nemore pa prevert k si itak nedosegljiv :)
<Bilko> vse je za neki dobr
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> tko k pravjo "Å¡ta ima ima Å¡ta nema ukrademo" :))))
<Bilko> nč grem probat kernel gor ruknt
<Bilko> lol
<CrazyLemon> ajde bilko..gud lak :D
<Bilko> tnx
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> info@ubuntu.si ne dela
<BigWhale> mail
<CrazyLemon> hm..si siguren?
<BigWhale> Matjaz Horvat mi je lihkar forwardal en bounce...
<BigWhale> ti lahko kar forwardam naprej? :)
<CrazyLemon> hmm..ni treba
<CrazyLemon> sm dobu notification od daemona
<BigWhale> je not vsebina?
<CrazyLemon> We're writing to let you know that the group you tried to contact (info) may not exist, or you may not have permission to post messages to the group.
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> Kami ping
<BigWhale> hihi
<BigWhale> torej, za FF4 degustacijo gre
<CrazyLemon> FF4 degustacija?
<BigWhale> Pozdravljeni, odprtokodni prijatelji!
<BigWhale> Vabim vas na degustacijo Firefoxa 4, ki bo potekala v četrtek, 2. decembra, ob 19. uri v ljubljanski Kiberpipi. Govorniki bodo predstavniki Mozille iz tujine in domači strokovnjaki, predavanjem pa bo sledila zabava pozno v noč z degustacijo brezplačne pijače in lovom za majicami, nalepkami, plakati in drugimi frčkeci z motivi Firefoxa.
<BigWhale> Prvič bomo predstavili tudi poslovenjen Firefox 4.
<CrazyLemon> a to je sam za ubuntu.si staff ali je to open event ?
<Bilko> CrazyLemon sem dal gor zadevo. Zdi se mi da je vse isto. Razen da mam mislm da 34mb rama več dostopnega zdej.
<BigWhale> open event je
<CrazyLemon> če je open event bi dal to kr pod novice
<Bilko> lagfixa pa nism vklopu
<CrazyLemon> Bilko vklopi :) pa testiraj en dan pa boš vidu kako pa kaj
<Bilko> glavn da ni slabš pa je cool :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a maš mogoče še kak link al je to to?
<BigWhale> prej sem te sprasval ce ti mail forwardiram :)
<CrazyLemon> no dej
<CrazyLemon> crazyATludni.ca
<CrazyLemon> tnx :)
<Bilko> hmm...bi se mogu mal pozanimat če ti kej zbriše al ne
<Bilko> k ti spreminja filesystem
<Bilko> mah sej je ok. Vsaj rama mam mal več :)
<Bilko> brskalnik pa isto dela
<Bilko> vrjetn bi ksn ROM to rešu, sam zaenkrat se mi še noben ne zdi tok sigurn da bi ga probu
<Bilko> tko da bo kr tko ostalo
<Bilko> zaenkrat
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> nc, mejte se dećki :)
<CrazyLemon> ajde bilko
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale zanimivo da je COKS njihov pokrovitelj...a sodeluje kaj COKS  z LUGOSom?
<BigWhale> tudi nekaj ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Degustacija Firefoxa 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4593/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-24
<CrazyLemon> matr je tale KPOV boring za brat :)
<upd> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Več instanc transmission-daemon-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4592/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ti maš tud KPOV? :D
<miha> dan
<napsy> lp
<bogdanov> re
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<miha> http://www.finance.si/295710
<Pepelka> ''Za ZDA so zanimive tudi banke, posebej �e bo ve� privatizacije'' - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<CrazyLemon> a literaturo lahk mamo?
<CrazyLemon> nam ni nc omenu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: lahk mas
<napsy> sam baje da ti bol mal koristi
<napsy> ka ti nuce ce mas ene 10 rfc-jev sprintanih
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da boste vi mel drugacn izpit k mi :)
<napsy> js si bom zapiske pac naredu
<napsy> aja
<napsy> sam je ful ene snovi
<napsy> upam da ne pricakujejo da da mormo znat rfc-je
<napsy> en rfc ze pol ure berem
<miha> jst sam en rfc znam na pamet :)
<miha> !google rfc1459
<Pepelka> RFC 1459 - Internet Relay Chat Protocol (RFC1459) http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1459.html
<napsy> heh
<CrazyLemon> js tudi sam en rfc znam na pamet
<CrazyLemon> samo po moje bodo od rfc-jev sam vprašanja o SAS ter o chicken/egg issue :)
<napsy> mislis?
<napsy> checken-egg .. to je ona fora pri bootp?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<napsy> ok
<napsy> sas pa pri tftp?
<CrazyLemon> pa moje no...upam da ne pricakujejo da vemo vsak RFC na pamet :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> sam to bi blo bolano
<napsy> ze tak je ful vlk za vedet
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam mene bl zanima kako seminarsko moramo narest
<napsy> mene tut :D
<napsy> hmm ves ko kere snovi se pise kolokvij?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Več instanc transmission-daemon-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4592/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> vse razn AAA
<napsy> hm ok ta aaa
<napsy> pod kero snov spada?
<CrazyLemon> hm..varnost ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu :D ...pod snov AAA verjetno :D
<napsy> ah ok morm pol do tja se pridit :D
<CrazyLemon> AAA je po multicastingu :)
<napsy> aha kul to si lih gledam
<ups> :))
 * miha pretvarja tono malih rtf datotek v html z openoffice... mal zamudno, ampak ni treba razmišljat :)
<ups> ah sej jih je sam 5j
<ups> 5k
<miha> :)
<miha> enih 3*300 pa res :)
<miha> Å¡e dobr da vedno smiselno generira, tak da vsaj popravlat ni treba
<miha> ni sicer idealna lepota kode, sam prikaže kr ok
<ups> no vseh skupaj je nekaj čez 5k, amm s kerim programom to pretvarjaš
<miha> openoffice
<ups> aja ql
<miha> sm probu tud komercialne pretvornike, sam še slabš naredijo kot openoffice
<miha> :)
<miha> ms office ('očiščen' HTML) in openoffice pa kr primerljivo naredita
<ups> super
<ups> pol jih pa lohk še v slovenščino prevedeš :)
<miha> zakaj :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..pa pejmo na 'šiht' :)
<ups> kr tko za Å¡alo
<ups> ha prvi sm se na kolokvij prijavil za mato
<ups> ii
<miha> geek
<ups> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: VLC video zaostaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4594/new/posts/
<Grega> rabi xml doctype ali ne?
<Grega> ah, jebes
<CrazyMelon> lp
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyMelon> a lahk kdo dostpa do mail.ubuntu.si ?
<Grega> bos dal pass? :>
<kubanc> jst ne mroem, ker nimam racuna na mail.ubuntu.si :P
<CrazyMelon> mislim
<CrazyMelon> a  ti odpre stran
<CrazyMelon> men tale opendns neki bluzi
<Grega> odpre
<miha> odpre
<miha> Manj vsiljene pošte, ogromno prostora in dostop od kjer koli.  Dobrodošli v e-pošti za Ubuntu Slovenija, ki jo omogoča Google; tukaj je e-pošta bolj intuitivna , učinkovita in uporabna.
<CrazyMelon> napsy a si mogoče dobu kak mail na info@ ?
<Grega> ce rabite kak zanesljiv hosting za mail.. 1.99 na mesec pri ruf.si :>
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> s kuponom "ubunti.si" dobite 20% popusta, ce placate eno leto vnaprej
<Grega> :>
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> bl zanesljiv k google nisi :P
<Grega> ucitno sem
<Grega> meni mail namrec dela
<CrazyMelon> mail ze dela (osebni mail)
<Grega> tebi pa ne :>
<CrazyMelon> ampak neki se je nekdo igral s skupino info@ :)
<Grega> pri ruf.si varnost jemljemo zelo resno in jo postavljamo na prvo mesto, poleg zanesljivosti!
<Grega> :>
<CrazyMelon> haha
<CrazyMelon> mhm ;)
<CrazyMelon> matr bi zdj pasal en hamburger
<napsy> uh
<napsy> js sm se lih najedu mehiske :)
<CrazyMelon> mah..men tale naša mehiška ni nič spešl..js bi raj tapravo mehiško ...če že :D
<napsy> to tak taprave ne najdes tu
<CrazyMelon> mhm :/
<CrazyMelon> !google not tonight, dear, i have to reboot
<Pepelka> Not Tonight, Dear, I Have to Reboot: Scientific American http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=not-tonight-dear-i-have-to-reboot
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> brb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: [bash/terminal] Ali lahko dodam komentar pri zaganjanju programa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4595/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> zeh!
<uni4dfx> ok treba se bo začet KPOV učit
<CrazyMelon> uni4dfx: a ti si napsyjev sošolc?
<uni4dfx> nevem? mogoče XD
<uni4dfx> napsy ker letnik si
<CrazyMelon> 2. :)
<uni4dfx> pol pa sm očitno
<CrazyMelon> sj v kermu letniku pa je KPOV :D
<CrazyMelon> sam v 2.
<CrazyMelon> :)
<uni4dfx> lahk maš v 2. al pa v 3.
<uni4dfx> v bistvu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: [bash/terminal] Ali lahko dodam komentar pri zaganjanju programa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4595/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> matr js sm itak pol predavanj zamudu
<uni4dfx> ta krevljjljl je fukjen s temi svojimi zgodnimi urami
<CrazyMelon> sj predavanj nima krevl ..ampak brodnik v LJ
<uni4dfx> aja brodnik no
<uni4dfx> skos jih mešam nevem zakva
<CrazyMelon> and...
<CrazyMelon> đava tajm :/
<miha> :)
<CrazyMelon> miha..kaj se pri saxu mora sploh delat?
<CrazyMelon> samo na novo definirat 'elemente' ?
<CrazyMelon> oz. funkcije
<miha> vsakič ko se začne, konča element, ko se začne konča atribut in ko najde kak tekst znotraj elementa se kličejo metode, ti na njih reagiraš.
<miha> jst si sklad delam, če hočem vedet znotraj katerega nad-elementa je ta element
<miha> torej ko nov element dam na sklad, ko konc, ga vzamem
<miha> dol
<Grega> ima kdo kaksno idejo kako bi lahko najboljse spremljal performence in stabilnost nekega servera?
<CrazyMelon> kak snmp proggy?
<l0wkey> Grega, munin, monit, nagios, mrtg, cacti, zenoss, netmon, itd ..
<l0wkey> tega imas kot listja in trave ..
<l0wkey> samo vedet moras kaj bi rad .. pa vzames zadevo
<Grega> ow, cool.. nisem vedel, da je tolk tega.. jaz sem ze razmisljal, da bi napisal neko scripto, ki bi pingala server vsakih 5sec, itd..
<Grega> monit zgleda good
<CrazyMelon> miha kako pa dobimo vrednost iz xmlja prek saxa? recimo imam ceno..in imam pogoj v startElement() if(bla.equals("cena"))cena+=??;
<CrazyMelon> a dam bla.valueof al kaj?
<miha> lej, najprej dobiš element, da se začel, narediš element s praznim Map<String,String>, potem za vsak atribut dodaš v ta map ime_attributa => vrednost, ko se konča element, ima zihr vse atribute, pa takrat dobiš vrednost iz map? če hočeš samo prebrat, uporabi DOM, naj on to dela zate.
<CrazyMelon> ne ne..sj zdj vem da moram redefinirat characters
<CrazyMelon> ker sam tko dobim vrednost elementa :)
<miha> ok
<miha> !google java sax tutorial
<Pepelka> Tutorial: Introducing SAX http://xmlzoo.net/sax/?xml=01.xml
<CrazyMelon> ve kdo zakaj mi
<CrazyMelon> double cena= Double.valueOf(c1).doubleValue();
<CrazyMelon> cena ne vrne decimalk ?
<CrazyMelon> c1 = string
<CrazyMelon> mogoče moram dat ',' namest '.' v xml ?
<CrazyMelon> naah.. ',' vrne error
<CrazyMelon> ah..PEBKAC error
<CrazyMelon> nvm
<sasa84> oj
<miha> oj
<hruske> oj
<miha> CrazyLemon verjetno je odvisno od tega kir Locale uporabljaš. za angleško . za slovensko ,
<miha> za bolj natančno prepoznavanje cifer pa: http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/text/DecimalFormat.html :)
<Pepelka> DecimalFormat (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Janja: Igre za otroke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1515/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Igre za otroke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1515/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdej se en idiot skoraj zaletel vame
<CrazyLemon> matr mu glupo
<sasa84> :\
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: lenovo g560a- problem z slušalkami  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4597/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wacap sasa :)
<sasa84> eh, tko
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> been better :) ampak se ne morem pritozevat.. :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
<sasa84> lepo to slišat :)
<Sky[x]> obup tale kolokvij diskretne :(
<upd> la
<Sky[x]> obup tale kolokvij diskretne :(
<upd> Sky[x] kaj pa ne znaš
<upd> Grega
<Grega> ja
<Sky[x]> ma zajeban kolokvij je bil ane :>
<upd> aja
<Sky[x]> jst se spetn em orm na dd-wrt povezat
<Sky[x]> pa pizda kva je to narobe res :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMltvlqEM54
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Angry Birds Peace Treaty
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančat spančat ;)
<sasa84> nočkooooo
<upd> noc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-25
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> Za razliko od informacij, ki veljajo za ljubljanske Å¡tudente, literatura in zapiski na kolokviju, enako kot tudi kasneje na izpitu, NISO dovoljeni.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in zdj mi je vse jasno..tale network boot je v bistvu seminarska naloga
<CrazyLemon> in ne navadna naloga
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> dj pjd spat
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ma nč...mal srfam..mal gledam nanizanke..mal se čudim dogodku od danes
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti? zabušavaš kot vedno? :>
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> jah jst mam nocni
<bogdanov> s.p.
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> mhm ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si popravu router?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: lenovo g560a- problem z slušalkami  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4597/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Igre za otroke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1515/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4596/new/posts/
<napsy> dan
<andrejz> dan
<miha> dan
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> tale SkyX ccc
<napsy> ;)
<miha> a sta že cimra? :)
<napsy> sm mu pred vratim pa noce it zurat :-)
<napsy> miha: a-a :)
<miha> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: lenovo g560a- problem z slušalkami  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4597/new/posts/
<miha> žurat.. zdj?
<miha> tale video je zanimiv http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJfBSc6e7QQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Conspiracy of Science - Earth is in fact growing
<napsy> Sky[x]: jou :)
<tnm> jov ej. a kdo ve mogoce ce obstajajo pretvorniki da bi vga prikljucek dal na TV izhod, ala SCART ali pa s-video?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Različica Ubuntu Server je v vzponu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4598/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> tnm seveda
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] biocrac: Odstranil sem pomotoma ikono iz pulta od upravitelja omrežij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4599/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Odstranil sem pomotoma ikono iz pulta od upravitelja omrežij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4599/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Igre za otroke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1515/new/posts/
<tnm> uni4dfx, ok thnx...
<tnm> L.P.
<napsy> Sony Adopts Objective-C and GNUstep Frameworks
<napsy> zaka za bozjo voljo pa objective-c
<napsy> Sky[x]: kje si bil uceri? :)
<napsy> oz. dans :)
<Sky[x]> ej spal sem
<Sky[x]> in pol me je tvoj sms zbudu :>
<Sky[x]> in sem odgovarjov v spanju ubistvu :D
<napsy> aja ups :D
<napsy> sory :D
<Sky[x]> dobr da ne veš ker okn je moj :D
<napsy> sm se na tebe spomnu ko sm bil v blizini
<Sky[x]> k sem na tle stran k je parkirišče :D
<napsy> pa sm reku da te morm kontaktirat
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> aja
<Sky[x]> učerajšni kolokvij za diskretne mej zjebov veš :>
<napsy> aja
<napsy> a je bil ful zajeban?
<Sky[x]> ja kr ja
<Sky[x]> take tricky zadeve da dol padeš res :>
<napsy> :)
<napsy> js mam pa kpov jutr :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> 1. naloga polni nabori :>
<napsy> heh tega js nebi vedu
<Sky[x]> 2. dokaži sklep in je bil PS
<Sky[x]> 3. predikati ali sta formuli enakovredni
<Sky[x]> 4. množice :>
<napsy> eh to bi se se dalo :)
<napsy> sam bi mogu prej mal povadit da se nebi zmotu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dolbi 5.1 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4600/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: VLC video zaostaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4594/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: dolbi 5.1 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4600/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: dolbi 5.1 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4600/new/posts/
<napsy> ah ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: dolbi 5.1 ne dela  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4600/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy a gre KPOV? :)
<napsy> hehe yea :D
<napsy> ma tk neki vem no
<CrazyLemon> si se že kaj igral z network bootom ? :)
<napsy> ne :D
<napsy> so tk podalsal rok naloge na 5. december
<CrazyLemon> sj naš rok je tko al tko bil 9. decembra :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..nam so ga skrajšal :D
<napsy> aja lol
<napsy> nevem ne da se mi neki s tem ukvarjat :D
<CrazyLemon> prej al slej se bos mogu :D ker do druge nedelje moraš met to že narejeno :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> a ti se boš učil tudi iz RK prosojnic ?
<napsy> a-a
<napsy> iz teh ko so gor na uculnici pa rfc
<napsy> sj kj vec pa ne mors nrdit
<CrazyLemon> ma sj js tudi se ne mislim ..po moje je dost v Uvodu povedan o RK snovi :)
<napsy> aha
<upd> !translate ir sl تو اين زمونه عشق نمی مونه
<Pepelka> Vam ni všeč ta jutri Monet
<peter__> lp
<peter__> povejte mi lahko  na ubuntuju 10,04 uporabljam novejsi gnome kot je na 10.10?
<CrazyLemon> v teoriji bi lahko ja :)
<peter__> ker 10.10 deluje dokaj bugano,z 10.04 lepše laufa prenosnik,samo se mi pa dopade novi gnome :)
<CrazyLemon> a je res taka razlika v GNOMEu ? :)
<peter__> ja meni se ful dopade,recimo.. tiste tipke next/prev pri volumn gumbu
<CrazyLemon> ah tist :)
<peter__> pa se je par takih stvari sicer minimalne ampak so ma :D
<peter__> pa*
<peter__> pa drugače je vlka razlika če nardiš upgrade iz 10.04 na 10.10 ?
<peter__> al je fresh install veliko bolsi?
<marko-_--> fak
<CrazyLemon> js vedno priporočam fresh install..zdej pa je tvoja izbira kaj misliš narest..fresh install ali upgrade :)
<marko-_--> a kdo ve zakaj ko hočem odzipat zipx file dobim napake
<marko-_-->    skipping: Vaja 01/Naloga 08/osnova.html  `PPMd' method not supported
<marko-_-->    skipping: Vaja 01/Naloga 08/Slike/Homer_Simpson.jpg  unsupported compression method 9
<peter__> ja upgrade sem naredil pa je mogoče tudi to kaj krivo da sistem ne deluje čisto vredu?
<peter__> pač recimo hibernacija ne dela,javlja neke čudne napake..
<CrazyLemon> upgrade zna bit kriv za dokaj čudne napake ja :)...ni pa nujno :)
<marko-_--> a je kdo tukaj ki nima ubuntuja
<marko-_--> ker je nek bug
<marko-_--> bi mu poslal te arhive pa bi samo odzipal pa staral al neki
<CrazyLemon> napsy ma arch :)
<marko-_--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/393987
<marko-_--> to je to
<Pepelka> Bug #393987 in unzip (Ubuntu): “unsupported compression method 98”
<marko-_--> čist enako napako dobim
<peter__> hm ugotavljam če bi al nebi :D
<peter__> kako je pa z 32vs64 bit?
<CrazyLemon> peter__ v smislu hitrosti? ne boš je opazil...v smislu aplikacij..ne boš niti opazil..razn tega da ti flash ne bo delal lih najbolš..drugač pa..ni neke hude razlike...vsaj je js nism zasledil :)
<peter__> em to misliš za 64 da bo flash čudno delal?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- uploadaj nekam...mogoče bom js mel več sreče :)
<peter__> aha no nevem,nekateri mi pravjo naj dam 64 bit ker mam 4gb rama:D
<marko-_--> sem že prižgal računalnik v dnevni kjer je windows
<marko-_--> tak da ne bo treba:)
<CrazyLemon> peter__ tudi če maš 32bitni linux OS lahk uporabljaš (skoraj) 4gb rama :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1022-1: APR-util vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1022-1
<peter__> aha
<peter__> no ja,torej kako je potlej z tistim gnomom,ko si omenu da bi v teoriji lahko? :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..lahk bi ga mel če 1.) obstaja PPA za lucid z najnovejšim gnomeom 2.) ga sam zdownloadaš ter skompajlaš :)
<peter__> čaki kera verzija gnoma je to?
<CrazyLemon> glede 4gb rama.. pa PAE kernel moraš met na 32bitni verziji :)
<peter__> 2.32 je
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9853858
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] help updating to gnome 2.32 - Ubuntu Forums
<napsy> sprobal kde 4.5 pa se vedno isti crap kot vse 4.x
<napsy> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4598/
<Pepelka> Različica Ubuntu Server je v vzponu (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<napsy> slike so broken
<CrazyLemon> em..ne pa niso ?
<napsy> men jih ne prikaze
<napsy> sprobal v dveh browserjih
<CrazyLemon> men jih na forumu pokaže
<CrazyLemon> ne pokaže mi jih pa v novicah
<napsy> v novicah mi tut ne pokaze
<CrazyLemon> no..cache je sam bil..ne pokaže jih več ne
<CrazyLemon> zato pa rabmo upload strežnik/storitev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj praviš da naredimo en 'navadn' irc meeting
<napsy> um kok to mislis navaden?
<CrazyLemon> kjer bi lahk naredil cca. 70% tistih stvari k smo jih omenl na team report meetingu
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> irc meeting..ne team report meeting :)
<napsy> um lahka bi kdaj
<napsy> sam ti irc meetingi so ful neproduktivni
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo zadeva ostala tko k je..sam pri besedah :)
<napsy> mogl bi se nek v zivo
<CrazyLemon> jah..v živo bi bl slabo reorganiziral forum...izvolil predsednika etc :D
<CrazyLemon> no..to drugo bi se dal..
<CrazyLemon> sam v živo bl težko updejtaš wiki :D
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> :D
<Kami> CrazyLemon: am kaj misliš s tem za upload slik?
<Kami> CrazyLemon: enkrat, ko postaš sliko na forum (novica), jo potem dlja in je shranjena na u.si strežniku :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami mislim da bi najbolš blo met en dropbox acc..kjer bi vsi mel dostop :)
<Kami> to je bedno
<Kami> vsaj za to zadevo
<CrazyLemon> no Kami ..slika je postana
<CrazyLemon> kje pa je :)
<Kami> ja ampak kr je mrtev link :D
<Kami> ni tak pametnega skripta da bi probala z web archive // google cache najdit :)
<CrazyLemon> link je bil alive par ur nazaj :)
<Kami> pol strange
<Kami> pol ni noben novice pred tem pogledat
<Kami> kr privč, ko kdo odpre novice jo dlja
<CrazyLemon> js sm jo pogledal ob enih danes
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami> pol je pa magic :D
<CrazyLemon> skripta je res magic :))
<Kami> je pa res, da sliko prikaže zamenjano samo na strani z novicami
<Kami> bom naredo da kar v forumu tud zamenja povezavo
<CrazyLemon> pa dj če že rihtaš skripto
<CrazyLemon> dj jo porihti tko da hendla tudi .png-je
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> Kami: skripta deluje samo za novice al tudi za cel forum?
<Kami> za novice samo
<napsy> aha
<Kami> lahko bi tud naredo kaj za forum mogoče
<Kami> samo pol bo kdo kaki porn postal al pa kaj... :P
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej Kami a si ti  za en produktiven IRC meeting da se porihta to kar smo se menl na team report meetingu ?
<CrazyLemon> pa ne lih zdj..ker so zdj kolokviji :D
<Kami> mi jih mamo neki čez 2 tedna
<CrazyLemon> 'mi' ? :)
<napsy> feri
<Kami> ja
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti že končal madona? :)
<Kami> ahh, ne :)
<CrazyLemon> bil si v silicijevi dolini na praksi!..ti ne rabiš več ferija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami> :D
<Kami> am naj me nekdo pingne čez kako uro kr nekaj delam
<Kami> da bom takrat za slike porihtal
<CrazyLemon> k :)
<Sky[x]> a že kej sneži pr vas ? :D
<napsy> a-a
<napsy> pri nas ne :D
<marko-_--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK_CKtYCRIc&feature=player_embedded haha o fak
<Pepelka> YouTube        - They See Me Rollin' (Original)
<upd> yeaaa :)
<Kami> ok zaj png tud dela v novicah
<CrazyLemon> awesome! :)
<Kami> Å¡e bom naredil da v forum postih replaca
<Kami> za vse poste pa drugič
<Kami> kr tisto treba malo bolj varno naredit :>
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš malo bolj varno?
<BigWhale> drzte pesti! bemti! ce ne vas bom vse skloftal sam sase ne bom
<BigWhale> k njej bi pasal :D
<CrazyLemon> oh pa  res! interview time! :))
<CrazyLemon> good luck..
<CrazyLemon> P.s. če dobiš job..can i be your friend?? :$
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<BigWhale> :)))
<BigWhale> sej po mojem je tole sam preliminary screening
<Sky[x]> :))
<Sky[x]> ket ša maš razgovor ? :)
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> nic grem pocas v skelet
<napsy> me prav zanima kak bom prsu na kolokvij :P
<CrazyLemon> napsy je ratal neresen...i cant believe my own eyes :>
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ta bolonc me je mal zabediral
<napsy> CrazyLemon: fax je postal neresen
<napsy> namest treh predmetov jih mam ene 8
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<marko-_-> ker letnik napsy
<CrazyLemon> sam 8 ? ..bod happy :>
<napsy> marko-_-: v tretjem bi mogu bit letos
<marko-_-> ker letnik si zdej
<marko-_-> drugi?
<napsy> marko-_-: pavziram ... zdaj sem hm ... 1. in 2. letnik
<marko-_-> zanimivo
<BigWhale> They'll get back to me...
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Teri: Kako se rešit vpisovanju "zbirke ključev"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4240/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako se rešit vpisovanju "zbirke ključev"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4240/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Pohitritev Linuxa "The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4601/new/posts/
<upd> aaaaaa
<upd> kako se da na sredino sliko v ooo
<upd> ki se..
<upd> kako  se
<upd> reče
<miha> upd: desni klik na sliko, alignment
<miha> http://www.ensode.net/openoffice_align_images.html
<Pepelka> David R. Heffelfinger's Ensode.net - Aligning Images in OpenOffice.org Writer
<upd> ja k ne pokaže pri eni
<upd> samo osnovnica na sredini levi desni
<upd> !google pravični sistem ocenjevanja nepremičnin
<Pepelka> MOP zupevip http://www.vlada.si/fileadmin/dokumenti/si/projekti/Protikrizni_ukrepi/izhod_iz_krize/pregled/MOP_zupevip.pdf
<miha> http://www.finance.si/295861/Razpustimo-Slovenijo
<Pepelka> Razpustimo Slovenijo  - Finance.si
<upd> haha
<upd> dobr člank
<upd> edin tko spisan kot da je balkan neki slabšega kot evropa, oh sej res v evropi ni mafije tko kot je v sloveniji lol.
<miha> :)
<miha> "Koncno na koncu. Mislim, da bo to dobro, zdaj bom se enkrat stestiral in javim ce vse vredu dela." :d
<miha> paše...
<miha> zdj lahk grem spat :)
<upd> !translate sl en stol
<Pepelka> chair
<miha> !translate sl en stoličar
<Pepelka> stoličar
<miha> !translate en sl chairman
<Pepelka> Predsednik
<miha> lol
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> unfcking believable
<CrazyLemon> sneži
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<Sky[x]> crazy ket sneži ?
<CrazyLemon> jah...kje pa sm js doma :D
<CrazyLemon> obala ane
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je  zravn snega tudi dž ..vsaj neki dobrega :)
<bogdanov> rili?
<CrazyLemon> rili ajvan
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> na obali sneži fak ane :S
<Sky[x]> pa glih ta vikend bo sneg ne me jebat an :S
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vreme.si/uploads/app/image.html?/uploads/probase/www/observ/radar/si1_zm_si_latest.jpg
<Pepelka> ARSO image viewer
<CrazyLemon> matr mu in vremenu....sam pri nas so padavine
<CrazyLemon> in lih nad mojo glavo!
<marko-_-> haha kwa sem se zdaj spomnil
<marko-_-> me kliče tko 3 mesce nazaj ena ko jo poznam samo iz irca
<marko-_-> in res tko se slišim z njo po 2 letih ziher
<marko-_-> me sprašuje če bi bil zainteresiran ker v neki firmi rabijo nekoga ki bi probal penetrirat celotno omrežje
<marko-_-> sem bil zadet k svinja pa sam rekel "ne hvala"
<marko-_-> to mi je dalo za mislit, 2 leti nazaj sem še bil motiviran za toliko stvari, zato me je tudi klicala, ker sem se ukvarjal s takimi stvarmi pol pa sem se uničil
<CrazyLemon> res je..prej si bil 1337 h4x0r..zdej si sam '0' od h4x0rja :/
<marko-_-> prej sem bil leet haxor zdej sem pa 1337 h4x0r
<sasa84> nč...nočko folk ;)
<BigWhale> kje snezi?
<CrazyLemon> ne sneži več :D
<BigWhale> ah dobr
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vreme.si/uploads/app/image.html?/uploads/probase/www/observ/radar/si1_zm_si_latest.jpg
<Pepelka> ARSO image viewer
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Teri: Kako se rešit vpisovanju "zbirke ključev"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4240/new/posts/
<upd> waa 3 kile snega je že
<CrazyLemon> samo?
<upd> yes
<upd> pika noga pička ma 65 let
<upd> hhaha
<upd> http://cloudomat.com/ to mamo pa za podjetništvo
<Pepelka> Cloudomat
<Sky[x]>  T2 went to bankruptcy / debt enforcement :)
<BigWhale> Sky[x], urlpls
<Sky[x]> lowk3y je objavu na twitterju to :)
<BigWhale> ja sem videl
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-26
<CrazyLemon> to se je itak vedl da gre T-2 v stečaj :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Paco: Nov računalniški portal Hack-Protect  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4602/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> paco is back!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejus: Lubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4570/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<ups> lej lej sneg sneg
<napsy> CrazyLemon: kok je sel kolokvij?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Lubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4570/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/295958/T-2-ima-%B9e-dva-meseca-za-sanacijo
<Pepelka> T-2 ima �e dva meseca za sanacijo - Finance.si
<yang> miha: nekej so se Kitajci za njih zanimal
<miha> nč ne vem :) sicer pa sm pr siol. t2 mi je vedno deloval neresno
<miha> svoje optike noče zgradit v tem mestu, t-2 *DSL prek siolovih central pa deluje slabše od siolove izvedbe :)
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/prenosniki-thinkpad-ze-sestic-zapored-najbolj-zanesljivi.html
<Pepelka> Prenosniki ThinkPad že šestič zapored najbolj zanesljivi
<ups> a se da na 24ur te reklame blokirat iz video
<CrazyLemon> napsy js mam kolokvij ob 15 :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si kj vedu?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: tk ni tezk ce si si mal bol pogledu
<CrazyLemon> pa če si mel kj na listu :D
<napsy> razn zadna naloga je bla ko si mel razprsevalni graf
<CrazyLemon> je bilo dost RFCjev?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: rfc-ji ti nebi nic pomagal
<napsy> pomoje je dost da mas prosojnice
<napsy> pac ko niso tk tezke naloge sam pac mogu si si prej kj pogledat
<napsy> ni neki ful podrobno
<CrazyLemon> pri vas ni..
<CrazyLemon> kako bo pri nas pa bomo vidl :D
<napsy> ja
<CrazyLemon> a je blo ful prakse?
<napsy> nevem kr sm vidu da je folk mel ful natisnjenih strani
<napsy> eh nic
<napsy> res bol ko ne so ble osnove
<napsy> razn tista zadna ko si mel graf
<napsy> nevem recimo mel smo RTP, IGMP, SNMP
<napsy> pa si mogu opisovat kake lastnosti
<napsy> sam mi smo mel ful dolge naloge ... besedilo
<napsy> pa si mel recimo nek scenarij da je en implementiru bootp protokol ki uporabla tcp namest udp pa si mogu napisat kake so zdaj tezave pa ce se zarad tega kj oveca ucinkovitost
<napsy> poveca*
<CrazyLemon> in..kaj mislis kok bo? :D
<napsy> pac ni neki ful podrobno da bi blo prav iz rfc-jev
<napsy> ma ne vem neki bo ze no sam ne pricakujem velik
<napsy> ko eni so dejansko mel rfc-je natisnjene :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj nam ne dovoli zapiskov :/
<napsy> 4 naloge smo mel na 4 straneh :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> to je cudno, ja
<CrazyLemon> Na Gorenjskem, Primorskem in Notranjskem sneži. V okolici Kozine in Senožeč se sneg oprijema cestišča, poročajo o prvih zdrsih tovornjakov.
<CrazyLemon> fckin great
<napsy> tule v lj snezi na polno
<miha> napsy na lokalni mreži ni tolk razlike med TCP in UDP :)
<miha> čeprav še vedn UDP ni nujno da pride paket :)
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak težava je da je kle kr dost paketov...in zaradi tega bo boot deloval zelo zelo počasi
<miha> vem, sam pr bootanju v bistvu ni razlike med TCP ali UDP, pr UDP pač sam poveš če se kir paket izgubi. ampak v vsakem primeru rabiš vse pakete v pravem vrstnem redu da bootaš
<miha> UDP ma res prednost pr streamanju in torrentih, kjer včasih NOČEŠ ponovno paketa
<CrazyLemon> blah..promet.si je crknu
<napsy> heh ka dogaja dans
<napsy> hormoni srednjesolcev podivjal odkar pada sneg
<CrazyLemon> hm? :D
<napsy> pred oknom mam eno srednjo solo
<napsy> in so v trenutku vsi veseli postal ko je zacelo padat
<napsy> to je to ko si mlad pa polno upanja :-)
<CrazyLemon> zdravstveno?
<napsy> a-a
<napsy> nism cist ziher kera sola je
<napsy> zmeri pozabim :)
<napsy> damn dans bi mogu domov it
<napsy> pa mal dvomim ce bom cel ce bo se tak naprej padal
<Grega> lahko kako zmerim koliko casa traja, da se host resolva? nekaj v stilu pinga
<Grega> kolk razumem je razlika ali je dns server v sloveniji ali na marsu, ali se motim? (razlika glede na cas resolva)
<Grega> ah, saj ce pingam dns server, mi to vse pove, ali? :/
<Grega> ok, useless, na vseh je 160ms
<napsy> 64 bytes from kanin.arnes.si (193.2.1.87): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=0.999 ms
<napsy> :P
<Grega> kaj mas to?! ce mam jaz 15ms
<napsy> univerzitetna linija :)
<Grega> to je arnes sosed al kaj?
<Grega> aja
<Grega> ok, nekje v slo bo treba poiskat dns gostovanje
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Grega> serbus
<Sky[x]> serbus
<Grega> http://dns.siel.si/ do lj je 16ms, do MB pa 22ms :> ne bi blo smesno, ce ne bi bil iz MB
<Pepelka> SIEL DNS - dns gostovanje domen
<Grega> :)
<Pepelka>  [COKS] : Odprta koda podjetjem ponuja priložnosti za tehnološki preboj, nove inovativne izdelke in storitve, ki lahko uveljavijo slovensko IT-industrijo – Finance IKT Informator, 22.11.2010  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=731
<bogdanov> re
<a354419> lol
<a354419> prejle je bil cel razred ang vprasan :D
<a354419> ~25 sutov
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> hahaha
<a354419> zdej vem da nas bo baba zmesana pr maturi cist zjebala v glavo ...
<a354419> kr na pamet smo mogl znat vse kar pise v ucbeniku
<CrazyLemon> jor inglis obviusli saks :D
<a354419> nah
<a354419> tko s sosolcem zamudiva 5 min, prfoksa odpre vrata, ji zacne sosolc jebat mater, grozit da je bo zaklal pa take
<a354419> zraven mudel se vsem v razredu jebe mater
<a354419> in pol se valda prfoksa razpizdi
<a354419> je vrgla kljuce v enga mudela pa zacela sprasevat
<napsy> krneki
<napsy> (vase obnasanje)
<CrazyLemon> srednješolci pač :D
<napsy> aha
<a354419> in cefurji ...
<sasa84> mislim...a tako je zdej stanje v srednjih Å¡olah?
<sasa84> groza :S
<CrazyLemon> a354419 napačno si se izrazu
<a354419> odvisn od sole
<CrazyLemon> praviln izraz je "in LJUBLJANSKI čefurji"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> big difference :>
<bogdanov> cefurji!
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa kranjski tut..oni so tut čudni
<CrazyLemon> hvala bogdanov da si me spmnu
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<a354419> npr. na moji (trgovska) je to neki cist normalnega de se prfoksom jebe mater ...
<bogdanov> no no
<bogdanov> am metalc
<bogdanov> a kva
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> zih sm zdj spet uzalu po kanala :)
<sasa84> mislm...ni glih normaln, d prfoxom jebeš mater :P
<bogdanov> ma kva ni
<bogdanov> iskra
<bogdanov> kranj
<bogdanov> smo jim skoz
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sam nuben naredu ni pol
<napsy> ziher si ful ponosn zdj
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča..zdj pa kr sonce sije
<Sky[x]> kle pa najbolj sneg mede :S
<bogdanov> ja pr ns isto
<Sky[x]> čeprov v mariboru ga pa še ni sploh
<Sky[x]> http://www.ceste.si/default1.asp?n=68
<Sky[x]> ful smešn tele kamere gledat :)
<Pepelka> drsc
<napsy> drug teden je teden univerze, a slucajn kj odpade?
<Sky[x]> tork al sreda ma FRI
<Sky[x]> sam nv a odpde al ne
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> nam odpade ja
<CrazyLemon> 1. decembra je dan fakultete
<miha> marko__ http://www.delo.si/clanek/130568 tole zate?
<Pepelka> Svobodna misel v težki embalaži
<sajkec> lp
<sajkec> CrazyLemon: si tu?
<kubanc> sta ima ljudi?
<CrazyLemon> hu da fak je sajkec :D
<CrazyLemon> in fcking sneg
<miha> fajn je :D
<miha> sm zdjle čist uživu zuni :)
<miha> ko mali otrok
<CrazyLemon> pol ga pa mej če ti je fajn
<CrazyLemon> men ni fajn k moram stat v gužvi na avtocesti več k uro
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si ze mel kolokvij?
<CrazyLemon> sam zato da ne pridem nikamor
<CrazyLemon> napsy nism niti do sežane pršu
<napsy> aja?
<napsy> a taki zastoji?
<CrazyLemon> 	Kolokvij in vaje danes odpadejo. Kolokvij pišemo naslednji teden v petek, 3. decembra.
<napsy> aha kul
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja..
<CrazyLemon> eno uro mi je rablo da sm naredu cca. 5km
<CrazyLemon> pol sm se pa ob prvi priliki obrnu pa Å¡ou domov
<napsy> hmhm
<napsy> zdj res ne vem a bi sou domov
<napsy> ker ziher se bom 2 uri vozu
<CrazyLemon> a si z avtom?
<napsy> bus
<CrazyLemon> če si..poglej mal kake so ceste
<CrazyLemon> ker kok sm vidu gor pri vas ni take hude krize
<CrazyLemon> bo pa zvečer kr fajn padalo :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je celo sonce se pokazalo za par minut
<CrazyLemon> v sežani pa je padal sneg :)
<CrazyLemon> fcking slovenia...raj bi bil nekje v avstraliji zdj :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa še bolš..v novi zelandiji
<napsy> ja tu v lj je ze kr fajn napadal
<napsy> pa se kr na polno
<CrazyLemon> najhujš je pa led
<CrazyLemon> fajn te stisne k čutiš led na cesti :D
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy http://promet.si/portal/sl/razmere.aspx
<CrazyLemon> zdj ti je šansa da greš :D
<Pepelka> Prometno-informacijski center - Razmere na cestah
<CrazyLemon> se prav vidi kje pada sneg..tam kjer so trikotniki :D
<napsy> bus mam sele ob sedmih :)
<CrazyLemon> no sj do takrat bo še cool..pol pozno zvečer bo pa veselo na vašem koncu :)
<CrazyLemon> "Error loading XML: Invalid PUJS!"
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOL !
<napsy> heh kje to dobis
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vreme.si/met/sl/app/webmet/
<Pepelka> meteo.si - Državna meteorološka služba RS - Vreme podrobneje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..zgleda niti zvečer ne bo hudo na tvojem koncu
<CrazyLemon> bo pa zjutraj spet veselo pri meni :D
<napsy> aha zgleda kr ugodno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Intervju o odprti kodi z direktorjem podjetja Agenda Andrejem Kositrom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4603/new/posts/
<miha> sm moral komentirat tole
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Intervju o odprti kodi z direktorjem podjetja Agenda Andrejem Kositrom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4603/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zato pa obstaja forum ;)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..tale andrej kositer zveni kr cool :) pa fajn je povedal
<miha> ja sam mislim, da ni povedal vsega, verjetno ne pozna
<miha> preveč govori o končnih uporabnikih
<miha> recimo tole je sam lep gui za httpclient, ampak se prodaja !google javapowupload
<Pepelka> JavaPowUpload - Element-IT - Web file manager and multiple file ... http://www.element-it.com/multiple-file-upload-applet/java-uploader.aspx
<miha> malo podjetje nima stotine inžinirjev da bi samo neki naredl, niti nima denarja za licence.. ampak če dobiš 80-90% kode iz LGPL knjižnic, ostalo že sfolgaš
<miha> uporabnika prav malo briga al je to od M$ ali iz sourceforge, če dela pa še cenovno ugodno.. so vsi za
<Grega> jutri je posta do 12h odprta, a?
<CrazyLemon> !google odpiralnicasi posta maribor
<Pepelka> OC - Pošta Slovenije Maribor Slomškov trg - delovni čas, naslov ... http://odpiralnicasi.com/spots/posta-slovenije-maribor-slomskov-trg-6fb9184e95
<Grega> doh
<Grega> (kaj sem sploh razmisljal) :)
<CrazyLemon> res ne bi vedu :D
<miha> more fun http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11847824
<Pepelka> BBC News - US warns allies on Wikileaks' potential diplomatic leak
<a354419> kmal bo pa rocna party :)
<Grega> We have over 286 testimonials from happy customers around the world:
<Grega> John Mitchell writes:
<Grega> I want my money back.
<Grega> lol, http://www.nouptime.com/
<Pepelka> No Uptime Hosting - Guaranteed Server Downtime!
<Grega> ah, vse je zajebancija
<Grega> :)
<miha> Harry Kornes writes:  Exceptional service for an exceptional price. My only complaint is that technical support told me to fuck off when I called them, but everything else has been great.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Popravite stran s prenosi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4370/new/posts/
<miha> CrazyLemon vi primorci pa res ne znate s snegom... tu nobenih zastojev, gledam na tv kaj vi počnete :)
<Sky[x]> eden prav tkole: brat se ze 7 ur vozi iz lj
<Sky[x]> proti pimorski _:
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] getz: Kako namestiti ubuntu, da se bodo privzeto zagnali Windowsi?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4590/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: [rešeno] Brasero ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3774/new/posts/
<miha> Sky[x] tu na štajerskem sicer vozjo počas, zastojev pa ni videt
<miha> pač niso prvič snega vidl tle :D
<BigWhale> uu sasa se je aktivirala! :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: [bash/terminal] Ali lahko dodam komentar pri zaganjanju programa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4595/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> BigWhale: kako si učer opravu kej z razgovorom ?
<BigWhale> ma ok je slo
<BigWhale> v neki dneh mi odgovorijo
<Sky[x]> kaj pa naj bi delal sploh za njih ?
<BigWhale> desktop department
<BigWhale> integrations and stuff
<miha> za koga to? canonical al google?
<BigWhale> prvo
<CrazyLemon> miha pri vas ni nobenih zastojev ker ni tok snega kok ga je pri nas :>
<miha> CrazyLemon kr tolaž se, melona
<BigWhale> neki mi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> js se ne tolažim..thats the fact..pa če pogledaš registerske k so na primorski avtocesti
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu da je folk večinoma iz drugih regij
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o mihi ;)
<miha> BigWhale velik uspeha... a zato si prišu na ta kanal? :)
<miha> CrazyLemon res je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Kako namestiti ubuntu, da se bodo privzeto zagnali Windowsi?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4590/new/posts/
<BigWhale> ne, sem prisel ze prej :)
<sasa84> BigWhale, ljubavi...
<BigWhale> o sasa
<BigWhale> :)
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> zanemarjal te bom zdaj, nimam cajta k neki debugiram :P
<BigWhale> v bistvu moram rebootat
<sasa84> BigWhale, do konca sem prevedla ubuntu tweak :P
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: [rešeno] Kako namestiti ubuntu, da se bodo privzeto zagnali Windowsi?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4590/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ping
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: [rešeno] Brasero ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3774/new/posts/
<angelcek> i hate u ppl
<angelcek> :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: povej
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ a bi lahk sam linke pofixal
<CrazyLemon> k zdej je 10.04.1
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/izdelki/prenesi-ubuntu
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Prenesi Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> http://ftp.arnes.si/mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/10.04/
<Pepelka> Index of /mirrors/ubuntu-cdimage/10.04
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/presenting-irish-bailoutees-redux poučno branje. tud pr grčiji je goldman sacks pomagu delat sranje. tolk da vete, koga pahor plačuje :)
<Pepelka> Presenting The Irish Bailoutees: A Redux | zero hedge
<miha> grško sranje !google titlos zero hedge
<Pepelka> Is Titlos PLC (Special Purpose Vehicle) The Downgrade Catalyst ... http://www.zerohedge.com/article/titlos-llc-special-purpose-vehicle-downgrade-catalyst-trigger-which-will-destroy-greece
<miha> sicer nism vedu da so goldman sacks socialisti, ampak pahor in križanić jihljubita
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: siol tv  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4604/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Brasero ne deluje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3774/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: siol tv  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4604/new/posts/
<angelcek> _aleX-xx
<Sky[x]> kaj je razlika med US pa English tipkovnco ?
<sasa84> nč folk...nočko ;)
<a354419> konc hudo je blo na rudniku prej :)
<Sky[x]> ka pa je blo ?
<a354419> rocna party
<Sky[x]> ?
<a354419> smo ga mal driftal na parkiriscu od supernove
<Sky[x]> aja
<a354419> enmu mudelu v bmw-ju se je kr razsul menjalnik
<Sky[x]> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: siol tv  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4604/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> :))
<CrazyLemon> :)
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-27
<CrazyLemon> a govori kdo nemško
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni "Abwertung siehe "Schwächen"" ?
<CrazyLemon> !translate de en Abwertung siehe "Schwächen"
<Pepelka> devaluation see 'weakening'
<CrazyLemon> !translate de sl Abwertung siehe "Schwächen"
<Pepelka> devalvacija glejte \
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> miha: kakšno je kaj stanej pri vas glede cest in vreme ?
<miha> lepo
<Sky[x]> kej sonca ?
<miha> tk no, trudi se sijat skoz meglo, glih dobr se ga ne vidi, je pa svetlo precej
<Sky[x]> aha isto pol kle
<miha> hmmmm kiro pico bi, da bo pica, sm se že odloču :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sooooooooonceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jes jes
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> to k se prijaviš na youtube mi gmail na drugi raèun prijavi, a se da to izklopit ?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si povezau youtube acc z drugim gmail accountom..poveži ga z istim pa je problem rešen
<upd> a to se v gmail Å¡tima al na ybe
<CrazyLemon> na yt
<CrazyLemon> napsy a ti Å¡e vedno doma :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..v Å¡tudentu
<angelcek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgIARqr6Alg&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sleipnir - Bombe
<napsy> CrazyLemon: lih sm prisel nazaj v lj :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy lol..a je tako hudo doma :D
<napsy> dolgcajt je :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<napsy> ful rad se vozim z avtobusi :{
<napsy> :P
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ne zazna mi drugega diska v mojemu računalniku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4605/new/posts/
<angelcek> dans bo kriza
<angelcek> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<napsy> ze kdo poskusal nastavit virtualbox masino da zboota iz bootp
<nekdo> mi lahko kdo pove kako hudica spravit nek modul da se bo zaganjal ob suspendu al pa ob hibernaciji?
<nekdo> mi lahko kdo pomaga skopirat acpi_call mapo v /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/ prosim :)
<CrazyLemon> peter__ si zrihtal ?
<peter__> ja sem zrihtal
<Grega> shit kak mam pass
<peter__> a veš mogoče kako bi nardil da mi skripto zaganja ko grem v hibernacijo al pa v mirovanje?
<CrazyLemon> kako skripto bi ti hotu zagnat ko greš v hibernacijo?
<CrazyLemon> Grega gregacar123
<CrazyLemon> :>
<peter__> em
<Grega> skoraj!
<peter__> ne
<peter__> ko pridem z hibernacije ali pa mirovanja
<Grega> sanja se ti ne kako bluzi si :>
<peter__> da mi zazene eno skripto s katero isklopim dodatno graficno kartico(prisparam okoli 3W energije) :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega seveda se mi sanja..sj vem kaj folk da za gesla :D
<peter__> zdej v samem startupu mi jo zalavfa ko pa grem v hibernacijo al pa v mirovanje pa ne dela več
<Grega> ok, 4 imena rabim za streznike, ideje?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ja..najljubse porno igralke
<Grega> dobra, ampak.. bi me znalo spravit v zadrego, tako da..
<CrazyLemon> peter__ si si pogledal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484156 ?
<Pepelka> [all variants] HowTo run a script after RESUME [LUCID] - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> Grega pol pa hm... nazive risank? :)
<Grega> ha!
<CrazyLemon> imena igralcev v star treku
<CrazyLemon> al pa v star wars
<Grega> pinky, brain, tom, jerry
<CrazyLemon> al pa ..imena najvišjih vrhov slovenije :D
<Grega> :)
 * CrazyLemon vse to vidu kot imena streznikov
<peter__> hmm
<peter__> kako ustvarim pač neko datoteko tam?
<CrazyLemon> kje tam?
<peter__>  /etc/pm/sleep.de/99_nvidia_disable.s
<peter__>  /etc/pm/sleep.de/99_nvidia_disable.sh
<CrazyLemon> sleep.d*
<CrazyLemon> in vse je lepo opisano :)
<peter__> ja vem samo nevem kako skripto ustvarim
<peter__> js mam skripto v /modules/kernel/acpi_call/
<peter__> al morem potem skripto skopirat v to mapo?
<CrazyLemon> kako scripto pa maš tam?
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi naredu sam sym link
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če bi to delalo :)
<peter__> aha
<peter__> eh sm nasu:D
<peter__> namesto .de je d :)
<CrazyLemon> [20:12:00] <peter__>  /etc/pm/sleep.de/99_nvidia_disable.sh
<CrazyLemon> [20:12:07] <CrazyLemon> sleep.d*
<CrazyLemon> :)
<peter__> vem ja :D
<peter__> drugac pa more bit .sh shranjeno?
<peter__> v /etc/pm/sleep.d/?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če mora..ampak glede na to da tale vodič prikazuje za .sh
<CrazyLemon> pol dej .sh
<peter__> okej
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa tudi brez .sh se da zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> samo mora bit chmod +x
<peter__> okey laufa to :)
<peter__> zakon :)
<peter__> kako je pa če preide iz hibernacije?
<peter__> sepravi iz suspenda?
<CrazyLemon> a kupi kdo Samsung Galaxy S ? :)
<Guest67962> hehe
<Guest67962> tej so dragi
<CrazyLemon> zate akcijska  cena :D
<Guest67962> ;)
<Guest67962> kolk ?
<Guest67962> na slo-tech forumu ga lahko takoj prodas
<CrazyLemon> 300+ €
<CrazyLemon> aja? cool..bom posredoval naprej :)
<Guest67962> ne kupujem telefonov ki so drazji od 100 eu
<peter__> z gedit pa fajla ne odpre ker je prenatrpan :O
<yang> CrazyLemon: v cem je finta da prodajas nov telefon ?
<Grega> a se spozna kdo na rsync? jaz ne poznam zadeve, v bistvu me samo zanima ce obstaja opcija, da bi nek daemon pazil na lokalne spremembe in takoj, ko se pojavi synca na drugem serveru? ali je edina resitev cron?
<CrazyLemon> yang ni moj..bratranc ga zeli prodat
<CrazyLemon> Grega
<CrazyLemon> Rsync finds files that need to be transferred using a "quick check" algorithm (by default) that looks for files that have changed in size or in last-modified time. Any changes in the other preserved attributes (as requested by options) are made on the destination file directly when the quick check indicates that the file's data does not need to be updated.
<CrazyLemon> vir: rsync documentation :)
<Grega> am.. to razumem.. ampak nisem tega vprasal
<Grega> to samo pomeni, da ne bo 2x preneslo enakega falja (ze syncanega)
<Grega> ne pa, da se bo sync avtomacko sprozil, ko bo prislo do spremembe
<Grega> saj sem nasel neke zadeve
<Grega> ampak nisem ziher da hocem to
<Grega> https://github.com/rvoicilas/inotify-tools/wiki/#info
<Pepelka> Inotify-tools - inotify-tools - GitHub
<CrazyLemon> pejt na #rsync pa prašaj če je kaj takega že builtin
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> am.. ce ima host dva IPja, pa recimo da en dela, drug pa ne.. bo sprobalo oba, ali v primeru, da se najprej poveze na tistega ki ne dela, bo timeoutalo?
<Grega> uh.. ne vem ce bom jaz to skup spravil
<CrazyLemon> napsy lol :D
<napsy> errr
<napsy> ignore :D
<napsy> I was set up :)
<CrazyLemon> its ok if you take a dump once in a while!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> lol
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah pussy..zbrisal objavo :D
<napsy> ce to nism js napisu
<napsy> :D
<CrazyLemon> so? :D
<napsy> ma ne vem ni to to :D
<CrazyLemon> TO JE TO!
<CrazyLemon> point twitterja in FBja :))
<napsy> twitter je se kr kul no :D
<napsy> fb pa tak :D
<Sky[x]> mi gremo pa po svoje
<Sky[x]> pa sem si pogledal ta film :)
<napsy> slovenski?
<Sky[x]> jp
<napsy> a je za kaj?
<Sky[x]> jurij zrnec pa to .. :D
<Sky[x]> je kr vredu ja
<napsy> aja
<Sky[x]> ene dve dobre sestrce sta zdravn mene sedele
<Sky[x]> sam kva k sta za njima bla fotr pa mt :D
<Sky[x]> stare sta ble pa ukol 19-21 glih moja leta :p
<napsy> hehe akcija :P
#ubuntu-si 2010-11-28
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: gnome weather applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4606/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: gnome weather applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4606/new/posts/
<yang__> Grega: rsync je samo program, ki omogoca sync-anje datotek (malo boljsi kot ftp), za to da se ti pa sync izjava dvakrat na dan, pa moras ukaz vpisati v cron
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Odjemalci torrentov ne delajo normalno- privzete nastavitve po rebootu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4531/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<napsy> http://go-lang-notes.blogspot.com/2010/11/syntax-matters.html?spref=tw
<Pepelka> Go Lang Notes: Syntax Matters
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: gnome weather applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4606/new/posts/
<peter> ma kdo idejo zakaj se mi clock-applet sesuva :/
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> fantje, jst mam eno vprašanje...
<sasa84> terminal stuff :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: gnome weather applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4606/new/posts/
<Guest41744> sasa84: povej
<sasa84> sej vprašanje nima eksistencialnega pomena, ampak...
<sasa84> torej... jaz zdej mal brklam s terminalom itd... in nevem zakaj ne morm pridt v mapo diplomska naloga...v druge mapo pa lahko
<sasa84> napiše mi no such file or directory
<sasa84> pa mapa je...
<Guest41744> ker je vmes presledek
<sasa84> ou
<sasa84> pa sem probala že skupaj, s _ in -
<Guest41744> ne
<sasa84> kaj je potrebno napisati?
<Guest41744> cd diplomska\ naloga
<sasa84> ahaaaa
<sasa84> to se prav, da je za take stvari potrebno \ presledek
<sasa84> če bi imel tri besede... diplomska\ naloga\ sasa
<Guest41744> ali pa ce napises med narekovaje
<sasa84> cd "diplomska naloga"
<Guest41744> aha
<sasa84> da bi pa kopiral vsebino te mape npr. na usb ključ bi pa mogla napisat cp -r ?
<Guest41744> da
<sasa84> a je treba dat asteriks na konc?
<Guest41744> ne
<sasa84> npr cp -r /blabla/diplomska*  ?
<napsy> ne
<sasa84> aha, ok
<sasa84> a napsy si ti :)
<napsy> jup
<sasa84> hvala ti ;)
<napsy> np
<sasa84> mal se učim... pa potem kaj povprašam ;)
<napsy> kul, tako je prav
<Bilko> CrazyLemon si kje bliz?
<sasa84> napsy, a lahko še eno vprašanje? :)
<napsy> kar
<sasa84> imam pač še D particijo iz windowsov, kjer imam fajle gor... in zgleda, da ta particija ni avtomatsko priklopljena, ker jo v /media ne prikaže, dokler ne grem na Mesta-->416GB datotečni sistem in kliknem nanj...
<sasa84> kako se jo priklopi v terminalu, da bi jo prikazalo v media?
<napsy> um
<napsy> mount /dev/sdX /media/neki
<napsy> ?
<sasa84> mhm...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: gnome weather applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4606/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Bilko če je blizu = cca. 150km pol ja :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si naredu kpov nalogo?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra?
<CrazyLemon> virtualbox predvidevam :)
<napsy> aja sm mislu ... ker men je uspel bootp spravit na vbox ubuntu pa vbox clientom sam on tftp pol ne znam oz ne vem tocno ka sploh morm skopirat
<CrazyLemon> syslinux fajl se  mora skopirat..in cool..boš povedal kako ti je to uspelo..da ne rušim mreže brezveze :D
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pa dobi vbox taprav ip pa to?
<napsy> aha, 10.x.x.x
<napsy> sam pol izpise da pac ne najde boot fajlov na tftp
<CrazyLemon> sj 10.x.x.x dobi vedno ..ker je to default vboxa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> moraš si zdownloadat en syslinux fajl
<CrazyLemon> in dat v /tftpboot
<napsy> ja to razumem sam js nism najdu tistega fajla v syslinux
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaš ga na netu :D
<CrazyLemon> en img mora bit
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<Pepelka> Preparing Files for TFTP Net Booting
<CrazyLemon> tole si mal poglej
<CrazyLemon> hd=/tftpboot:\
<CrazyLemon>   bf=tftpboot.img:\
<CrazyLemon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Pepelka> Index of /ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<CrazyLemon> kle pa maš slike
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<napsy> ok
<CrazyLemon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/boot-screens/
<Pepelka> Index of /ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/boot-screens
<CrazyLemon> kle pa maš boot screen + text!
<CrazyLemon> za ('owned by kaligula')
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> hm
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet     kle maš še en link
<Pepelka> Installation/LocalNet - Community Ubuntu Documentation
 * CrazyLemon ma vse to bookmarkano :D
<napsy> zdj pa je treba se sam vse skup spravit :-)
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> za to pa maš še natančno en teden časa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> awesome :)
<napsy> nic grem si js kosilo delat
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> js pa lulat!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Bilko> CrazyLemon lol
<Bilko> si se polulal?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ne Å¡e..kmalu! ..tko da pohiti :D
<Bilko> dej se pol pru poluli k bi vedl trajat heh
<CrazyLemon> povej ti kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> če te sneg matra..žal mi je..ampak to je edina stvar nad katero nimam vpliva
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Bilko> zanima me kaj najbols deluje na ubuntu, za videoklic. Skype al kej tazga.
<Bilko> lol ja snega me tut sam tle vem da ne mors pomagat
<Bilko> nona iz KP je dobila net pa bi rada vnuka vidla včas
<Bilko> prek kamere. Zdej pa morm jest neki naštimat pa nism nikol tega probavu na ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ah tako..primorska calling dolenjska :D
<Bilko> pa če maš kakšne izkusnje mogoce s tem
<CrazyLemon> skype al pa kako ekigo lahk probaš :D
<Bilko> ja hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam skype včasih mal jebe z kamerami
<CrazyLemon> sistem prepozna kamero skype pa ne
<Bilko> pol ekigo poskusim? se nism slisu za ekigo
<Bilko> bom pogledu
<CrazyLemon> probaj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tak problem sm mela tud jst, k sm dala ubuntu kolegici
<sasa84> kamera pa printer
<sasa84> in bom mogla dat nazaj windows xp...k kamero pa printer ful rabjo na unem kompu
<CrazyLemon> vem sasa84 ..js sm bil isti k ti je pomagal :p
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa excuse me..grem lulat :D
<sasa84> dobr lulej...pa fajn cilej :P
<sedovsek> ./
<Sky[x]> lep pozdrav
<Sky[x]> januarja novi iPad aprila pa MacBooki :>
<CrazyLemon> yaay
<CrazyLemon> (not) :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj si naštimal v vboxu da si dobu od dhcpja ip ? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy http://www.serenux.com/2010/05/howto-setup-your-own-pxe-boot-server-using-ubuntu-server/     še en awesome tutorial..tale ti pokaže tudi kako naštimaš tist text pred zagonom :D
<Pepelka> The HyRax Macrocosm  &raquo; HowTo: Setup your own PXE Boot Server using Ubuntu Server
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Cube: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<Grega> kak mi ni ven za it, hjau
<Grega> raje bi se jutri ob 6ih vstal, ce bi snek zginil :)
<Grega> sneg*
<CrazyLemon> kdo te pa sili da greš vn :D
<Sky[x]> ma men se tud ne da
<Sky[x]> Å¡e najmanj Å¡a zdj u pol 8h na vlak :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Linux Mint  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4258/new/posts/
<Grega> brrrrr, to lahko samo mene nafukajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Linux Mint  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4258/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> "S tem sva, upam, zaključila to razpravo, ker če ne bom pričel verjeti hčeri, da res "pribijate".-("
<CrazyLemon> haha..car je tale brodnik :D
<Guest40633> uh kaj dol pada
<Sky[x]> zakaj je car ? :D
<CrazyLemon> zato ker mu je zabil kajlo :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: awesome, sm bookmarku un page
<napsy> CrazyLemon: sam ful komplicira, sm mislu da se da enako uredit tut z dnsmasq
<napsy> http://www.linux.fm/
<Pepelka> Linux Radio - Broadcasting the Linux kernel!
<napsy> fak tolk kgeekovsko rec pa ze dolgo nism vidu :)
<Sky[x]> a mi kdo pomaga kviz rešt za matematko :>
<Sky[x]> Imaginarna komponenta števila z največjo realno komponento:
<Sky[x]> kva od tega naj bi skopiral ? :D
<Sky[x]> 8.12122 - 12.247 I
 * sasa84 slaps Sky[x] 
<CrazyLemon> imaginarna komponenta je tista k vsebuje 'i'
<CrazyLemon> napsy a sploh rabiš dhcp ? ..sj bootp dodeli IP..a ne?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: aha tud
<CrazyLemon> sicer tist ni uporabu bootp-ja
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa zgleda dokaj simple
<napsy> najbol simpl je se z dnsmasq
<napsy> mas ze vse not pa se ni treba s konfiguracijami prevec ubadat
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi z dhcp strežnikom je simple
<napsy> sam nevem pa ce dopusca kakih advanced moznosti
<CrazyLemon> par vrstic odkomentiraš pa je
<CrazyLemon> enako kot z dnsmasq
<napsy> aja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3305/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy nikjer ne piše da moraš uporabit dhcp3/dnsmasq
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk delaš tko k hočeš..sam da dela tko k mora :)
<napsy> aha kul kul
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> a veš kako se to naredi
<CrazyLemon> Če ima C strojni (MAC) naslov 01:02:03:04:05:06, se mora ob zagonu izpisati "Stejes le do sest?"
<napsy> hm ja to sm se prej spraseval
<napsy> to se mogoce kak shell code napise pa da ma vnaprej definirane spremenljivke
<napsy> pomoje sam se nism nic spuscu pol v detajle
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bi tok kompliciran
<CrazyLemon> ker kje pa kdaj boš ti zalaufal tale shell code :)
<napsy> na server-side
<napsy> tam ko stoji dhcpo?
<napsy> dhcp?
<CrazyLemon> nism tko mislu..ampak kje v smislu postopka boš ti zalaufal tole skripto
<CrazyLemon> kako boš povedal dhcpju..ej ti..čuj dej ti zalaufaj men to skripto takrat pa takrat
<CrazyLemon> po moje mora obstajat lažja rešitev :)
<CrazyLemon> po moje v dhcp.conf bi se to dalo nekje zrihtat
<napsy> pomoje je to precej enostavno ... nek v configu je zabelezeno katera skripta se pozene ob novem dhcp clientu
<napsy> sam to je moja razlaga mogoce tega sploh ni
<CrazyLemon> no dj zrihtaj pa povej :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js neki pod zob dat
<napsy> hehe to se bom verjetno jutr ukvarju ko mam cel dan cas
<napsy> upam da mi bo uspel kj zmazat
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> dhcp strežnik mu ne dodeli ipja
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem zakaj :S
<BigWhale> You're not worthy.
<BigWhale> (to bi dal jest za error message)
<napsy> homer car
<napsy> "Don't let Krusty's death get you down, boy. People die all the time, just like that. Why, you could wake up dead tomorrow! Well, good night.
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdj že dodeli IP
<CrazyLemon> sexy :D
<CrazyLemon> lol...google je mal znorel
<CrazyLemon> http://file.si/pfiles/134337/WTF.png
<Screamboy> hello bitches
<Screamboy> :)
<Screamboy> nikogar ni?
<zejn> nop.
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr..zdj pa mi kr TFTP timeout-a
<uni4dfx> a delate KPOV nalogo
<CrazyLemon> se trudimo ja :)
<Sky[x]> kaj točno je sploh treba nardit ?
<CrazyLemon> ma network boot pa Å¡e neke neumnosti dodat
<Screamboy> hm že kar nekaj cajta me ni blo :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Screamboy> lp vsem .)
<Screamboy> flash v 64 bitnem deluje pravilno?
<napsy> mhm
<Screamboy> ker ravno dajem downloadat 10.10
<Screamboy> pa me zanima ekr drugače dam 31 :)
<Screamboy> 32
<Screamboy> hm :) boot grub bi lahko samo nalozil?
<Screamboy> ker trewnutno imam nalozen 10.04
<Screamboy>  pa sem kasneje nalozil win 7 pa sem povozil grub :)
<Screamboy> sedaj pa bom z 10.10 nalozil nov grub upam da bo pravilno delovalo :)
<sasa84> oj Screamboy ;)
<Screamboy> sasa84 allo ti pa si?
<CrazyLemon> HAH!
<CrazyLemon> ratal prit do boot zaslona :D
<Screamboy> kaj bootas?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu :D
<Screamboy> ???
<CrazyLemon> ni noben sistem :)
<CrazyLemon> igram se z nastavitvami
<Screamboy> ahja
<Screamboy> jaz pa zdaj bootat 10.10 pa ptoem na novo grub moram instalirat da poženem sistem :)
<Screamboy> eno pol leta nisem že bootal ubuntu :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Pohitritev Linuxa "The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4601/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> res nimam več idej glede tega fucking napisa
<napsy> eee wikileaks sel po gobe
<napsy> a celo dela zdaj
<CrazyLemon> dela dela
<napsy> me prav zanima ka vse bojo najdl v dokumentih
<gapi> kaj a kidate al ste doma na toplem pred kompom
<gapi> http://www.ubuntu.si/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice
<gapi> ups
<Sky[x]> hah lejte kerga sem najdu :P
<Sky[x]> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs005.snc3/11251_106148906065111_100000100074501_160684_8099816_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000100074501
<Sky[x]> matrix al kva ma že nick
<Sky[x]> andrejx
<sasa84> jao fooolk, kwa sm jst zdj počela LOOOL
<gapi> stiskala medvedka k sebi ???
<sasa84> haha, ne...
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da si vsaj sexala
<CrazyLemon> karkol druzga je nezanimivo
<Sky[x]> od Jan Žužek - ponedeljek, 29. november 2010, 00:01
<Sky[x]>  	Zanima me ali je možno oddati 7 domačo nalogo. Res da sem zadnjo minuto rešaval ampak prej nisem imel čase se posveti domači nalogi.
<Sky[x]> Oddal sem jo 23:54 in sem mislil da je do 12:00 potem mi je pa napisalo da je samo do 23:55 in med nalaganjem datoteke mi je preklicalo in zaprlo strežnik za oddajo.
<Sky[x]> Kakšen nasvet?
<Sky[x]> Sicer je to šele moja prva domača naloga katere mi ni uspelo oddat pa kakor sem jaz razumel lahko samo ena največ manjka ?
<sasa84> jaoooo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, heh :Dž
<gapi> kaj a je zadel kako nagrado za pravilno rešitev
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-21
<nafisa> aja ... marko-_- ... tebe ta teden ne bo?
<nafisa> upam, da ma šef dvojnika ključev pol ...
<nafisa> kalorimetre bodo v sredo gor dajal na radiatorje
<marko-_-> ej, mislim, da bom v torek prišel
<marko-_-> ker rabim določene stvari
<marko-_-> pa pol ti lahko ključ pustim?
<nafisa> kdaj v torek?
<marko-_-> nimam pojma, enkrat skoz dan ker sem itak na bolniški
<nafisa> a to boš sam peljal?
<marko-_-> verjetno ne
<nafisa> aja
<marko-_-> sicer mi je najbolj udobno vozit
<marko-_-> vse ostalo je boleče trenutno
<nafisa> lej ... pod koritom pusti ključ, če me nau
<marko-_-> smešno, ha?:D
<nafisa> ok?
<marko-_-> ok
<nafisa> za svaki slučaj
<marko-_-> saj te bom poklical
<nafisa> ko jst ne vem, kdaj bom v LJ prišla
<marko-_-> te pokličem pol ko pridem pa če te ni ti bom dal pod korito
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> če boš pa sam vozu, me pa že prej pokliče
<nafisa> pokliči
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> zakaj?:D
<nafisa> grda je v glavo ko bosanac ...
<nafisa> ammm ...
<marko-_-> kdo?
<nafisa> če bi me v dramljah pobral na izvozu
<marko-_-> aja
<nafisa> ma, to je ena pesem
<marko-_-> bom te poklical pol ja
<nafisa> kaj pa maš to za eno operacijo?
<nafisa> se ti slepič razlil?
<marko-_-> ma par dni nazaj se mi je pojavila bolečina v anusu in sem mislil, da sem si ga pač nekak poškodoval
<marko-_-> wrooooooong
<marko-_-> par dni pozneje punca opazi velko bulo (ne sprašujte kako, vsak ma svoje fetiše)
<nafisa> kaj pa?
<marko-_-> ne vejo kaj je, boli ko svinja
<marko-_-> ne morem srat, scat, hodit, sedet
<nafisa> aja ... in to bojo operiral zdej?
<nafisa> ajoj
<marko-_-> rezal bojo gor
<marko-_-> ne morem
<marko-_-> niti kašlat
<marko-_-> niti kihat
<nafisa> kako boš pa pol lahko v LJ šel?
<marko-_-> boli vse
<marko-_-> baje ko se vreže bi moralo bit boljše
<marko-_-> sumijo da je tur
<nafisa> aja, stari ...
<marko-_-> samo pač, major big tur
<nafisa> jst sem brez glasu
<nafisa> če bom še kr ... ti bom nazaj sms poslala :D
<marko-_-> kaj?:D
<nafisa> ja ... govorim pa nič ne pride iz ust
<nafisa> noben glas
<nafisa> edino, če šepetam
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> kaj se pa zajebavaš
<marko-_-> postelja pa mir
<nafisa> ja, delat morm tko al drugače
<nafisa> če sem prehlajena al pa ne
<marko-_-> jeba
<nafisa> saj kopalnce vam nism spucala ...
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> zdej sem mickeno prdnil
<nafisa> haha
<marko-_-> in me tak boli, kot da bi mi nekdo nož rival v anus
<nafisa> in si mogu povedat?
<marko-_-> fak to je res najhujša bolečina ever
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> ja, verjetno, dsa boli, no
<marko-_-> hočem še bit mal bogi
<nafisa> glede na to, če te en z enim velkim komadom na suho ...
<marko-_-> haha
<nafisa> pizda, kak sm se zadrla
<nafisa> po moje me je takrat pol šiške slišalo
<marko-_-> in veš kaj je najbolj smešno... v soboto smo meli koncert in na odru me dobesedno ni nič bolelo
<marko-_-> tak močni so naši možgani
<marko-_-> tak sem bil osredotočen na glasbo da sem enostavno ignoriral bolečino
<nafisa> pa še po možnosti nisi sedel :D
<marko-_-> tudi ko stojim boli
<marko-_-> konstanta bolečina je
<marko-_-> res
<marko-_-> posebej ko se gibam
<nafisa> ja ... sam vseen
<nafisa> če maš koncert ...
<nafisa> pol ne študiraš, kaj te neki boli
<marko-_-> ja sej
<nafisa> jst sem včer bla 3 ure v unih štiklih
<nafisa> ko sem se mogla s folkom ukvarjat ... tut pomislila nisem, da bi jih sezula
<nafisa> drugače mi jih je pa 5 minut met gor muka
<marko-_-> ej
<marko-_-> eno vprašanje
<marko-_-> zdej recimo
<marko-_-> da jaz pol drugo letnik ko se spet vpišem v prvi letnik naredim one izpite iz prvega letnika in nekaj iz drugega nekaj pa spet ne
<marko-_-> a pol grem v drugega pa delam ona kaj z drugega nisem in nekaj iz tretjega?
<marko-_-> drugo leto*
<nafisa> ja ... tolko, kot jih boš naredu letos ... tolko iz 2. letnika jih lahko narediš
<nafisa> ja
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> in pol če popravim one izpite kaj sem padel
<nafisa> isto velja
<marko-_-> in naredim nekaj drugih, nekaj pa ne
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> to je res kul ej
<marko-_-> to je ful faking kul
<marko-_-> ma jaz bom ta faks počasi ownal
<marko-_-> you'll see:D
<nafisa> samo v tretjega lahko greš samo, če si naredil vse iz prvega
<marko-_-> kul :)
<nafisa> uuu, kihnala sem, ne da bi pisknila
<marko-_-> nafisa, pa je ziher to tak? Če jaz se spomnim da je Demšar al kdo
<marko-_-> drugače govoril enkrat
<nafisa> moja kolegica je ponavljala
<nafisa> pa je za drugi letnik delala izpite
<nafisa> al je pavzirala ...
<nafisa> piši na referat ... vprašanje
<nafisa> grem sexat s kavčem
<nafisa> mejte se
<zdobersek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1015429/x.jpg
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<sasa84> :))
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> dont you dare!
<sasa84> aj du ekšli :P
 * sasa84 sezuje Å¡tumfke CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> yaaay..stinky feet!
<sasa84> uf, CrazyLemon ... what's that smell? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti nikoli ne namakaš nog v vodi od kislega zelja????         weirdo!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am... jst v repo :P
<CrazyLemon> uff..repa <3 :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha :)))))
 * CrazyLemon resno obožuje kislo repo :D
<sasa84> jaz mam tud raj repo kt zelje
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zato pa namakam noge v zelju in ne repi!!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maki pa maja sta spet zaljubljena!!!!
<sasa84> ne pa ne!
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> maki <3
<sasa84> joooj
 * sasa84 žalostna...pa tko lep fant
<CrazyLemon> ma maja je čist čudna no
<alyosha_sql> Å¡iiime
<CrazyLemon> Å¡emso
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<alyosha_sql> ewo
<CrazyLemon> rihtaš xbmc..ane :D
<alyosha_sql> lih testiram 720p via XBMC
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo si reku da to zdj ni
<alyosha_sql> kao hd
<alyosha_sql> ker nima hd kartice
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm js to reku? :D
<alyosha_sql> ma neki u tem stilu
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> da ni to to kao
<CrazyLemon> hm..nisem tega reku
<alyosha_sql> kaj pol kao je HD
<alyosha_sql> tudi če ni kartice
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> pa če ti predvaja 1080p normalno
<CrazyLemon> pol je HD
<CrazyLemon> z ali brez kartice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> 720p
<alyosha_sql> ja nwem
<alyosha_sql> lahko neki dekodiranje nebi blo pa kaj jaz vem
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> 720p je za P
<CrazyLemon> (pussyje)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 1080p al več!
<alyosha_sql> se wedno bolse ko navaden divix
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha_sql> na tem pcju
<alyosha_sql> ki zdj lawfam
<alyosha_sql> dela normlano
<alyosha_sql> brez kaj Å¡tekat
<CrazyLemon> poglej malo kolko so jedra obremenjena
<alyosha_sql> hmm
<alyosha_sql> moram prvo uštelatremote
<alyosha_sql> nimam Å¡e ssh nastavljen
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<alyosha_sql> c c
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> te je mogoče Tomaž klical?
<alyosha_sql> tomaž?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> iz wajdušne
<alyosha_sql> aa dr. matematica:D
<alyosha_sql> ni me ne
<alyosha_sql> zakaj'
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> ker je mene včeraj..al v soboto klical
<alyosha_sql> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> pa je hotu tvojo cifro
<alyosha_sql> buu
<alyosha_sql> ni me klicaw ne
<alyosha_sql> pomoje je dešifriraval uno programiranje
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ki sem mu dal fajle
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni vedu kviza rešit..in je reku da bo tebe klical ker ti maš inštrukcije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> matematika kviz je bil zajeban
<alyosha_sql> u pm
<CrazyLemon> jp jp
<alyosha_sql> 25% sem dobu:DD
<CrazyLemon> tistega sploh nismo obravnavali
<alyosha_sql> s tem  da zadnjo nalogo
<alyosha_sql> sem tko malo streljaw
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kako za vraga 25% če sm ti poslal mail ????????
<alyosha_sql> nisem sploh računaw
<alyosha_sql> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> s tistim mailom bi mogu najmanj 50% dobit!!
<alyosha_sql> a jebiga bozo
<alyosha_sql> nisem pogledaw nic
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> seljo en
<alyosha_sql> ke tiiip
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> na mathematico rešu use
<alyosha_sql> dobar dobar:D
<alyosha_sql> jebiga glavno da sem oddal
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem povej ti men
<alyosha_sql> če mi dela zdj tu hd
<alyosha_sql> normalno
<alyosha_sql> pol lahko bilokašno kartico
<alyosha_sql> dam
<alyosha_sql> bo delalo ql
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> al bo pol spremenilo use
<alyosha_sql> ker nima plosca HDMI izhoda:/
<CrazyLemon> kako glavno da si oddal? kaj kurac ti pomaga to da si oddal če nimaš več kot 50% ? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<alyosha_sql> pa kaj bi mogu met vec ko 50%=
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ja? :D
<alyosha_sql> glavno je da oddaš naloge kaj ni
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ne :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> kaj res
<alyosha_sql> morajo bit naloge usaj 50%? al kaj
<alyosha_sql> nmj
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga oddana naloga mona :D če nimaš nič prav :D
<alyosha_sql> tipi so bolani res
<alyosha_sql> ja ma dobro pizda
<alyosha_sql> če ne znam
<alyosha_sql> sem se trudu usaj
<alyosha_sql> oddal sem
<alyosha_sql> pizde ene ušive
<alyosha_sql> uglaaavnem povej ti men
<alyosha_sql> kaj zdj z tem XBMC-jem
<CrazyLemon> ma pravim ti..une naloge so ble fcked up...
<alyosha_sql> bo delaw hd če dam kartico neko not
<alyosha_sql> x y
<CrazyLemon> ma ni nujno da ti dela kul tudi če daš kartico not
<alyosha_sql> al ni nujno?
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti
<CrazyLemon> driverji so tisti
<alyosha_sql> ma zdj dela ql
<alyosha_sql> jebemte
<alyosha_sql> gledam ze 15 20 min
<alyosha_sql> ni zaštekalo niti malo
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ma to veze če ti zdej dela kul če nimaš kartice not ??
<CrazyLemon> zdej so eni driverji pol bodo drugi
<alyosha_sql> pa to me zanima
<alyosha_sql> Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> sepravi pol ko je kartica not
<alyosha_sql> je ue drugo
<alyosha_sql> nima veze če zdj dela
<CrazyLemon> pa normalno
<alyosha_sql> ja ni tko normalno ne:D
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<alyosha_sql> pa ni
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha_sql> ju3 greš sam u šolo ja!
<alyosha_sql> in u sredo Å¡e nevem...pomoje bom sow no ki bi rad to matematiko naredu 29.
<alyosha_sql> mater mu
<alyosha_sql> al sj ne..sj nebomo meli to na kolokviju kar bo u sredo?
<CrazyLemon> vem da grem..ti pa greš danes!
<alyosha_sql> vem ja
<alyosha_sql> dj moram it nardit za jest do kocna
<alyosha_sql> ki bom pozen
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql po moje da bo
<alyosha_sql> ajde Å¡ime
<CrazyLemon> ajde Å¡emso
<alyosha_sql> jao jao jao
<alyosha_sql> jebeno jebeno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ajd
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, mišiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> ljoškooo ki siii
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> sprehaja superge :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> ej sasa84 ?
<sasa84> jst sm misnla, d boš na un post ful kej tko strokovn napisu...ne pa sam da/ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem ja :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma neeeeeee
<sasa84> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajks :)
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> Sheffer je bil pameten!
<zdobersek> sam kaj to men pomaga ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek question
<CrazyLemon> a če nekdo napiše post in ga da v XYZ kategorijo
<CrazyLemon> a bo ta post vseeno Å¡el na forum?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NE
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na forum grejo sam posti v kategoriji 'Novice'
<zdobersek> lahk pa za male pare kej uredimo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awesome sauce!
<CrazyLemon> ne ..tko sm upal da dela
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vsaj mislim, no ... probej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne no..ne mislit
<CrazyLemon> pol ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :S
<zdobersek> LOL JK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/36/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/11/triki-ter-nasveti/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nice!
<CrazyLemon> NOT NICE
<zdobersek> aja ...
<zdobersek> ubistvu je vse, kar se napise v WP, v PunBB shranjeno pod kategorijo Novice ...
<zdobersek> doh!
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobersek> kva, a moram popravt?
<CrazyLemon> pa blo bi kul če bi se dejansko samo kategorija Novice izpisale v punbb
<zdobersek> aha.
<CrazyLemon> ker pol če želimo dat vn kako obvestilo/trike&nasvete
<CrazyLemon> se vse kopira v novice
<CrazyLemon> kar ni fajn
<CrazyLemon> torej prečekiraj pod katero kategorijo je postana post..če je 'Novice' potem jo spustiš skozi..else no go :)
<zdobersek> ... torej bi znal stvar uredit tud ti!
<zdobersek> kaj pa, ce bi kdo zelel pokomentirat kak trik?
<CrazyLemon> my pi ejč pi skils ar ziro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pustmo detajle za drugič :D torej na kratko..trikov se ne komentira
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ekšuli, aj improvajz priti mač ol de tajm
<CrazyLemon> ju do it so uel!
<zdobersek> aj nou!
<CrazyLemon> blaz je pa prebral mail..lepo :>
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<bl4z> :p
<bl4z> ampak glih dons sm ditcnu ubuntu // zal -- me je 11.10 prevec hecal pa nimam casa rihtat
<CrazyLemon> si ga zamenjal za mint 12 ane?
<bl4z> mint sm dal gor ja
<bl4z> stari -- kk me je hecu -- network predvsem
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo kako folk ditcha ubuntu 11.10 da ga  zamenja za.... ubuntu 11.10 v preobleki :D
<bl4z> petkat sm mogu dat relaod da mi je en page nalozil u ff al chromu
<bl4z> nimaveze
<bl4z> to mi dela out of box
<bl4z> pa ni mi janso kaj je blo narobe
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... potemtakem predvsem zamenjajo Unity
<zdobersek> OH SNAP!!
<bl4z> sem celo dal kernel 2.6 gor
<bl4z> pa isto
<bl4z> unity mi je bil kul
<bl4z> pol na starem kernelu
<CrazyLemon> bl4z network manager? :) ampak taisti network manager je verjetno tudi v mintu
<bl4z> mi je pulseaudio bil skoz na 100%
<CrazyLemon> torej ni to
<bl4z> ce sm reicmo gledu youtube al karkoli
<bl4z> ne network manager
<bl4z> tud iz konzole
<bl4z> reicmo wget ni nalozu paga sploh
<bl4z> kr ustavlo se je sred transfera
<CrazyLemon> weird
<bl4z> pa neb rek da bi mel nek ohoho wirels
<alyosha_sql> ce je ubuntu
<alyosha_sql> :D
<bl4z> navadn thinkstation // pa karkoli ze ma mrezno
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql uči sql ! :)
<bl4z> ko pride nasldn lts bom probu
<bl4z> se 1x
<bl4z> mu dam se eno sanso // gled ena to da sm bil skor 10 let na ubunt
<bl4z> al kk dolgo ze obstaja
<bl4z> 9-04
<bl4z> /
<CrazyLemon> 7 let :)
<bl4z> dobr :p /// prej sme bil na mandraku -- tud x let \\ pac od zacetka
<bl4z> to je to // moj 3ji distro :p
<Sky[x]> kmal bote do osx prsli :D
<zdobersek> lol
<bl4z> prvi mac sm prodal
<bl4z> predne je bil mainstream
<bl4z> mam zdej sicer se mac mini // rabim za tipkanje o obj-c
 * CrazyLemon zvest ubuntuju od svojih prvih linux korakov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok dolg nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 4 leta ter ~2 meseca
<zdobersek> pa se kr ne znas phpja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :(
<CrazyLemon> znam pa v javi napisat Pozdravljen svet!!!!11
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> WHOA!!
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<bl4z> u phpju je to 1 vrstica u javi vsaj 7-8 :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kam (na kter @ubuntu.si acc) ljudje posiljajo mail, da ga potem tud jst vidim?
<zdobersek> info?
<zdobersek> bl4z: public class HW { public static void main(String[] args) { System.out.println("Hello world!");  } }
<zdobersek> :)
<bl4z> zdej pa to
<bl4z> predelaj v java coding standard :p
<zdobersek> jah, <? ?> lahk tud v ekstra vrstice pises :)
<zdobersek> <?php
<zdobersek> echo(
<zdobersek>     "Hello, world!"
<zdobersek> );
<zdobersek> ?>
<zdobersek> :O
<bl4z> cloasing nerabis
<bl4z> <?php
<bl4z> print("hello w");
<bl4z> 2 vrstici
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<Sky[x]> <?= hello >?
<Sky[x]> 1 vrstica :)
<Sky[x]> ?>
<bl4z> jup // tudi bi slo :[
<Sky[x]> sam to bo slo zdj ven v 5.4 mislm da
<Sky[x]> in bo cela stala :S
<bl4z> tega nikol nism uporbalajl
<bl4z> ker mam za output zmeri
<bl4z> kaksne tempalte
<bl4z> aka smarty
<bl4z> tam teg naceloma ni
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> vedno smarty al mas tud kej druzga ?
<bl4z> custveno sm vezan na smarty sintakso
<bl4z> tko da ce imam kej kar nima smartija
<bl4z> recimo CODEigniter
<bl4z> si nardim svoj lib s smartijem
<bl4z> :p
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ma pain je delat vecje projekte k nima frameworka zadej res :>
<CrazyLemon> neumn printer noče printat!
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon printer je neumen a?
<alyosha_sql> c c
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql jp..sej pol je pršu pameti
<CrazyLemon> sm mu zagrozil da ga bom izključu iz elektrike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ustvarjaš človek
<alyosha_sql> ewo kocnali smo predavanje
<alyosha_sql> zdj bojo vaje
<Sky[x]> kva pa ?
<Sky[x]> ej ti jutr pises matematko a  znas ?
<CrazyLemon> jutri so diskretne
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> a pol spetn e pisemo istocsno eh
<Sky[x]> to spet ni fer ..
<Sky[x]> ne jutr majo kolokvij matematke ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..diskretnih
<CrazyLemon> fcking banshee!
<lynxlynxlynx> yuck CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> nekrofilija najhujše sorte
 * CrazyLemon confused
<CrazyLemon> she was alive i swear!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://medias.jeuxonline.info/www/captures/737/4/9774.jpg <-- banshee
<lynxlynxlynx> Medium undead(incorporeal)
<CrazyLemon> http://yamahabansheeforum.site11.com/banshee%205.jpg    <-- banshee
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, greš v android biznis? :P
<CrazyLemon> kak android biznis? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> če je pa mašina na sliki
<lynxlynxlynx> predpostavljam, da si človek
<lynxlynxlynx> človek + mašina = android/gynoid
<zdobersek> dons sem eclipse z android sdkjem usposobu
<zdobersek> zdej se sam killer app pogruntam, zasluzim par mio € in se preselim v karibe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1270-1: Software Center vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1270-1/
<miha> čer
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek NA ne V
<CrazyLemon> in vidim da folk kr pršu na sestanek..
<CrazyLemon> NOT
<zdobersek> kak sestanek?
<CrazyLemon> sej si dobu mail
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi ga vsaj prebralž
<CrazyLemon> -ž
<bl4z> -
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> 2.5h pred sestankom posljes obvestilo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..to je pa andrejz kriv
<CrazyLemon> ker je original mail poslal 14.11
<CrazyLemon> ampak NE VSEM
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek btw.. sestanek je vpisan v koledar
<CrazyLemon> tko da če bi čekiral koledar/dodal ga v svojega
<CrazyLemon> bi vidu da je sestanek  :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1272-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1272-1/
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011112105712755
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Pretep v mariborski bolni&#353;nici
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> I fail at meetings.
<sasa84> a pol ni sestanka?
<lynxlynxlynx> tkole pa res ne bo
<lynxlynxlynx> če citiram dilberta: it's not a meeting until someone's time is wasted!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si se spomnila...2 uri po tem ko bi mogu bit :P
<sasa84> ne, sj sm bla gor pa ni blo nč
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1273-1: Pidgin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1273-1/
<CrazyLemon> ne laž saša! :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1274-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1274-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti kao nis mogu na sestank....pa skoz kle gor visiš
<sasa84> don't!
<sasa84> :P
<polz> sestank?
<lynxlynxlynx> interne finte
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1275-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1275-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1274-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1274-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1275-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1275-1/
<polz> lynxlynxlynx: a bi Lugos mal prevzel? ;
<polz> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ga Å¡e niso
<polz> huh?
<polz> men ni nben povedal :)
<polz> tko da... cist mozno :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<miha> http://blogs.oracle.com/geertjan/entry/what_is_happening_vs_what
<Pepelka> What is Happening vs. What is Interesting (Geertjan's Blog)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: Stig once met Chuck Norris. Chuck mentioned that he was tougher than The Stig. Stig just blankly stared him down. Norris was later seen weeping in a corner.
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1276-1: KDE Utilities vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1276-1/
<CrazyLemon> Grega nice one :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-22
<CrazyLemon> miška mi ne dela!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dela miška? :D
<sasa84> a to je una k sm jo pojedla? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tadruga dela
<CrazyLemon> tista ps/2 pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> prasica!
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> wacap sasa84
<sasa84> ma bo CrazyLemon ... učim se latinščino
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 za silo bo.. :) tudi js se recimo da učim :)
<sasa84> sttistiko? :D
<sasa84> statistiko*
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<sasa84> kaj pa maš? :D
<CrazyLemon> diskretne :S
<sasa84> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> ni uuuu :)
<sasa84> pol pa vav :))
<CrazyLemon> niti vav ni!
<sasa84> megafakn zakon! :D
<CrazyLemon> http://9.asset.soup.io/asset/2560/7897_12de_480.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<dhbiker> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon v vrat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 down!
<CrazyLemon> staaaaay!
<CrazyLemon> good girl!
 * CrazyLemon throws a cookie to sasa84 
 * sasa84 popapca piškotka in se uleže na hrbet, da bi jo CrazyLemon počohu po trebuščku
<sasa84> wuf!
<KuzLee> Zdravo
<KuzLee> imam en problem če bo imel kdo kakšno idejo
<KuzLee> poleg ubuntu 11.10 želim namestit win 7, ustvaru sm nov razdelek boot-ov win7 cd a pri izbiri razdelka se mi ustavi
<KuzLee> javi napako namestitveni program ni mogel ustvariti nove ali poiskati obstoječe sistemske particije
<KuzLee> oznako sistemska particija ima pa edino /-particija
<KuzLee> če
<KuzLee> ima kdo kako idejo
<KuzLee> kako prosim?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: si premislil kaj glede wikija?
<KuzLee> Lp
<zgaga> !t en sl cemetry
<Pepelka> pokopališču
<neett> dobro jutro
<sasa84> neett, jutro:)
<sasa84> si lepo pančkal? :D
<neett> hehe, iiaa
<neett> :P
<sasa84> :))
<neett> eh se nisn spal
<zdobersek> AWHATUP
<zdobersek> dokler me ne odnese - eno ?
<zdobersek> halo halo?
<zdobersek> mi je kdo odgovoril?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<zdobersek> :/
<Sky[x]> tole je moj odgovor
<Sky[x]> http://apina.biz/50000.png
<Pepelka> http://apina.biz/50000.png
<Sky[x]> :)
<Grega> ledvice si bo prehladila, koza
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, sej je sonce, pa poglej kakšen rukzak za sabo vlači
<lynxlynxlynx> tud na antarktiki lahko zašvicaš ful
<zdobersek> da vidimo, ce v mintu tud dol mece!
<zdobersek> oz. ne rekonekta ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: greva se pingat ?
<Sky[x]> ping
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ping
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: tista fotka prej ...
<zdobersek> v cem je fora?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://ip6.no/index-en.html
<zdobersek> mislim, nisem se vidu bolj butasto vnesenega nevmesnega napisa
<Pepelka> IPv6 "Killer App"
<lynxlynxlynx> carski isp
<zdobersek> in ne mislim stilsko, ampak bolj kontekstualno
<lynxlynxlynx> sej piše
<zdobersek> hahahahah
<Grega> haha
<zdobersek1> se enkrat
<zdobersek1> dobra fora glede ipv6
<zdobersek1> ampak v firefoxu ne pokaze, v chromiumu pa.
<zdobersek1> off, for great justice!
<Krt571> :-D
<CrazyLemon> Grega glede wikija..nimam  zdej neki preveč časa
<CrazyLemon> komaj po novem letu bom mal zadihal...14 dni..pol pa izpiti /kolokviji spet
<Grega> ok
<tr43nd> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<tr43nd> a gdo od vas gleda Terra Nova ?
<LorD_DDooM> <-
<tr43nd> a je vredu?
<LorD_DDooM> Pokazano zaenkrat ni navdušilo.
<LorD_DDooM> Čist preveč family drame je notri
<tr43nd> aha,hvala,mogoce bom pogledal
<LorD_DDooM> Saj na momente ima serija res dobre prebliske, ploh prvi deli..samo proti koncu res izpade vedno bolj plehko.
<tr43nd> aha
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-23
<nafisa> sandi©akt.siso vsi popingani bli
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> kaj je pa to spredi padlo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1277-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1277-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1277-2: Mozvoikko and ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1277-2/
<Sky[x]> http://t.co/8H3vQ4Sa
<nafisa> dons so ubuntu urice, ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se v open office pogleda kljucne besede?
<kubanc> #openoffice
<zdobersek> Ctrl+F?
<zdobersek> !define kljucne besede
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa: ping
<nafisa> kaj je?
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, ???
<lynxlynxlynx> a slučajno od mene pričakuješ kako predavanje?
<nafisa> kako predavanje?
<nafisa> jao jao
<lynxlynxlynx> ok :)
<nafisa> kje si pa to slišu? :D
<nafisa> tisto predavanje je bilo prejšnji teden
<nafisa> pa je kolega sam imel
<nafisa> ker sem bila bolna
<lynxlynxlynx> super
<nafisa> a pol prideš dons?
<nafisa> ja, pol je pa ponavad vse tiho :D
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, a prideš pol dons?
<Sky[x]> kdo je ucer v sezani pisal DS kolokvij ?
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: mejbi ti ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: v petek v LJ
<Sky[x]> kaj v petek ?
<zdobersek> V petek sem ga pisu v LJ
<Sky[x]> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa: kdaj je že?
<nafisa> 19h
<nafisa> tako da ... lynxlynxlynx ... maš čas?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, pridem
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko me še kej prcneš na ircu
<lynxlynxlynx> sem Å¡e na Å¡ihtu in bo Å¡e trajal
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> aja ... Å¡e uro pa pol pa bom mogla it, bemu sunac
<zdobersek> AWHATUP
<zdobersek> znova se kregam na slo-techu!
<zdobersek> znova as in po dolgem casu
<nafisa> zdobersek, prid dons v LJ na ubuntu urice ;)
<zdobersek> nafisa: ce gres namest mene v petek kolokvij pisat :)
<nafisa> ker predmet?
<zdobersek> analiza!
<nafisa> to pa ne znam
<nafisa> edin če misliš ana liza
<nafisa> :D
<zdobersek> jst tud ne :/
<zdobersek> vsaj zdejle
<nafisa> ko ane pa lizat znam :D
<zdobersek> zato pa moram nastudirat!
<nafisa> kwa pa pol kle pišeš? uč se :D
<zdobersek> :/
<Bilko1110> CrayzLemon si tle mogoce
<Bilko1110> Kdo ve kako nej v ubuntu 11.10 iso file ubunta dam na klucek da bo bootable
<Bilko1110> ne ynajdem se tle v unity k mors vedet ime programa
<lynxlynxlynx> isolinux
<sasa84> mijauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon 
<Bilko1110> isolinix?
<sasa84> oj Bilko1110 :)
<Bilko1110> mam iso dol ydej pa ga morm na klucek dat da bo bootable pa nevem s kerim programom oyiroma kako najt program da to dam na kluc
<Bilko1110> ej sasa
<Bilko1110> matr sem hotu ubuntu 11.10 instalirat iz CD ja pa je neka napaka
<Bilko1110> nc bom dal 9.10 not pa tm probu
<Bilko1110> bye
<sasa84> Bilko1110, ??
<sasa84> ej... unetbootin je program
<christooss_> jo jo
<sasa84> oj christooss_ :))
<christooss_> kako?
<sasa84> Bilko1110, unetbootin je program... daš na kluč brez problem
<sasa84> aaaaaa
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> christooss_, bo...latinščino se učim :P
<sasa84> no, zdej ne :D
<sasa84> ampak se bom šla kmal nazaj učit...še mal :)
<sasa84> jutr je dan d :D
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> ti? kej priden? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> isolinux je ustrezen bootloader drugač
<Bilko1110> sasa84: tnx bom probu
<christooss_> zdejle mal gledam da si bom kupil par računalniških stvari
<christooss_> kindle in PC
<Bilko1110> se lovim se tle po unity
<sasa84> Bilko1110, za ubuntu maš pa v uguntu že en privzet program...
<sasa84> christooss_, vprašala sem, če si priden :P
<christooss_> ja sej :)
<christooss_> ne drugač sem priden cko na pol
<sasa84> bolš k nč :D
 * sasa84 poboža christooss_ in mu da bombon :)
<christooss_> mljask
<christooss_> tnx sasa84 i love canndies
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> :))
<Bilko1110> evo ze prenasa
<Bilko1110> do zdej sem bil se na LTS veryiji pa sm se odlocu da dam gor 11.10
<Bilko1110> pa mi je vmes CD zamoril heh
<Bilko1110> ok lets try now...
<sasa84> Bilko1110, pa še pr tipkovnci si naštimej slovensko :D
<sasa84> da ne bo y :)
<christooss_> nič grem zdaj hvala za bonbon :)
<sasa84> papa christooss_ :)
<mirko_> hello
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, 19h
<mirko_> serbus
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a pridete ponavad z laptopi al brez?
<nafisa> jst bom z laptopom
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<nafisa> grem zdej
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, cya
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<sasa84> pa kwa ta urko-... nej si nrdi en velik arch znak pa si ga nalima na čelo
<sasa84> arch gor, arch dol... mislm, nej da že mir
<nafisa> zdej pa čakam lynxa
<sasa84> otišo za čačak :P
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> oj, BigWhale
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> sorry :D
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<nafisa> evo, Lord pršiba zdele ....
<BigWhale> ha?
<Bilko> oj nafisa
<nafisa> sorry ... zmotla sem se ... sam b sem prtisnla pa 1x tab ... namest 2x
<nafisa> prehit tipkam
<nafisa> moha, :*
<nafisa> ups
<miha> :p
<nafisa> miha, :*
<miha> :*
<nafisa> jao, kaj je dons z mano
<nafisa> 1x pri tabu zajebem
<nafisa> pol rečem, da nam s tabom pisala ... pol se pa zatipkam :D
<sasa84> nafkicaaaa :D
 * sasa84 ugrizne vse na kanalu... in sklizne!
<nafisa> au
<nafisa> sasa84, ne griz me
<Sky[x]> fuck pa kva folku ni jasno :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], čakam te
<Sky[x]> kdaj sem pa jst ze bil na ubuntu uricah ?
<nafisa> Sky[x], ugriznla te bom
<nafisa> dons
<nafisa> v postlo se bom prkradla ...
<miha> hehe
<miha> horny nafisa
<nafisa> pa ti bom vso kri spila
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..potem k si urkota zavrnila je Å¡el na dark side...
<CrazyLemon> torej ti si kriva da je tak kot je!
<Grega> Kami_: vse najboljse!
<Kami_> Grega: o, 1 dan prehiter si! :)
<Kami_> Grega: oz par ur :D
<Grega> ajj, tomorrow pise, pa res
<CrazyLemon> FAIL!
<Grega> 4ure!
<CrazyLemon> zdej njegov b-day ne bo tak kot bi lahk bil..all thanks to you Grega !
<Grega> oprosti mi :(
<Grega> vse sem pokvaril
<CrazyLemon> zdej lepo pokliči 090 4x4
<CrazyLemon> in mu naroči eno punco k bo popravla tvojo grozno napako
<Grega> hm, kako? ce pa moj telefon nima "x"
<CrazyLemon> Grega pozabu si da sm protected against trolls :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da uporabi svoje "čare" na nafisi..tam preverjeno delujejo :>
<Grega> aja, 16 si mislil
<CrazyLemon> d0h!
<Grega> pol bom pa raje poklical na 090 2x8, malo lepse punce
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če obstaja tako stikalo/vtičnica z ON/OFF gumbom..k ga vklopiš v vtičnico in nato v njega pač kabl..in nato pač al dovajaš elektriko al pa ne (stikalo pač)
<CrazyLemon> torej je stikalo in vtičnica
<Sky[x]> tako kot podaljsek k ma on/off gumb ? :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> samo da je direkt v vtičnici
<Sky[x]> vrjetn ti rabis termostat da se ti vklop ob doloceni uri
<Sky[x]> pa vrjet tud gor sam lahko pritisnes in neha vse delat
<CrazyLemon> s termostatom reguliraš sam temperaturo :D
<Grega> ne! termostat rabis in pika!
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> prav maš..tudi s termostatom bi se dalo!
<CrazyLemon> joj Grega ..kaj bi človek brez tebe!
<Grega> umrli bi, vsi, v bolecinah
<miha> CrazyLemon rabi na tajmer... da rozice tocno 12 ur svetlobe dobijo
<CrazyLemon> miha to že mam :>
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/conrad/izd_3556_co614546_zatemnilni_adapter
<Pepelka> Zatemnilni adapter cena
<CrazyLemon> neki takega rabim
<CrazyLemon> samo da ma on/off in brez tega gumba
<sasa84> miha, LOOOOOL
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/video/2011/nov/23/how-to-deep-fry-turkey
<Pepelka> How to deep fry a turkey - video | Life and style | guardian.co.uk
<miha> hej sasa84
<miha> Slovenskim domoljubom, kako živeti iz samega sebe! http://radio.ognjisce.si/sl/124/komentarji/6040/
<Pepelka> Radio Ognjišče - Veliko povemo!
<miha> sasa84: kaj praviš
<Bilko> eno vprašanje...mam dva uporabniška računa in z drugim računom bi rad odprl mapo prvega računa. To vem narest sam je treba v nautilusu it v home prvega računa. Kako bi naredu bližnjico na namizju drugega računa da prideš takoj v to mapo?
<miha> Bilko: v terminalu           ln -s /home/racun1 /home/racun2/Namizje
<miha> da ti na racun2 namizju naredi bližnjico
<Bilko> aha, tnx, bom probal
<lynxlynxlynx> kot root
<lynxlynxlynx> pa samo bralno bo
<Bilko> super, deluje :) tnx miha!
<nafisa> hahaha, touchpad mi ne dela
<nafisa> po moje je komp zun zmrznu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> moj je tud čist brrrr, sploh k'ma kovinsko ohišje
<nafisa> moj je čist zašvicu
<nafisa> ko sem ga dala ven iz torbe
<nafisa> pa ne dela ne touchpad ... ne levi ne desni klik ...
<nafisa> saj mam še mš ... če še pa tista crkne ... se bomo pa s tipkovnco po ekranu prestavljal
<nafisa> aja ... da nam sam ene igrce igrala ... kdo ve za kako izi igrco?
<nafisa> :D
<tr43nd> lp
<Bilko> a na 11.10 dela dual monitor? Pri meni je drug monitor, oziroma tv bel in to je več al manj vse
<tr43nd> hi all
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<tr43nd> zdravo nafisa
<nafisa> jst sem se pa v nevtrine zakopala
<nafisa> zdaj si en dokumentarc vlečem dol o njih
<nafisa> ampak dvomim, da mi ga bo kmalu dol zvleklo
<tr43nd> lepo,lepo
<tr43nd> kolk je pa velik?
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-24
<Sky[x]> tole is poglejte :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOokfnrCYGM&feature=player_embedded#!
<Pepelka> Kar zna Sova, znamo tudi mi      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> res dobr posnet video :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<napsy> um rabim python pomoc, kdo tukaj?
<napsy> http://pastie.org/2913762
<Pepelka> #2913762 - Pastie
<napsy> nvm, solved
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: mogoče ga kliče z istim objektom
<lynxlynxlynx> preveri da a!=b
<napsy> mm ne, tisti listi so bli "staticni"
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, tud v naslednjem koraku vzame prejšnje
<lynxlynxlynx> grdo, ampak dela, ko se indeksa ne ujemata
<lynxlynxlynx>  b.add(1, x, _id)
<lynxlynxlynx> v spominu sta objekta samo 48 narazen, kar ne vem, če je dovolj
<napsy> :)
<napsy> ok, pozna kdo tako zelo preprosto opengl knjiznico za python
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> kja pa delas sploh ? :)
<napsy> heh, en zanimiv projekt
<miha> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/321638_2715713777186_1387219558_3082894_1751085192_n.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1279-1: Linux (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1279-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1278-1: Linux (Maverick backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1278-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1280-1: Linux (OMAP4 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1280-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1281-1: Linux (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1281-1/
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9VxcC-YNGQ
<Pepelka> Max bend- didl boogie woogie      - YouTube
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/317769_2680022678214_1185692185_33150942_1967583282_n.jpg
<Bilko> lol miha
<miha> :)
<Bilko> ej miha, a se spomniš une komande k si mi včeri napisal, da loh delim neko mapo z drugim uporabnikom - nardim bližnico? Če mi lahko še enkrat napišeš ukaz k si ga nisem zapisal, pa ga bom ziher še rabil kdaj.
<miha> seveda   .. ln -s /home/uporabnik1 /home/uporabnik2/Namizje
<Bilko> hvala!!
<miha> ln -s naredi simbolično povezavo prvega parametra (datoteka, imenik) v drugem imeniku
<Bilko> aha..super. To sem že iskal enkrat pa sem obupal :)
<nafisa> e, sami čmrljčki kle
<miha> recimo sistem to uporablja, da simbolični link knjižnice vedno kaže na trenutno različico
<Bilko> zdej bo loh žena tut na svoje računu pognala risanke za malega, ne bo rabla laufat mojga desktopa ;)
<miha> recimo maš več verzij.. simbolični link pa kaže na 'trenutno'
<miha> Bilko: kot je pa lynxlynxlynx včer reku, veljajo pač pravice do mape, kot so... in pač pr ženi bo samo za branje verjetno
<miha> ker samo uporabnik1 lahko privzeto spreminja
<Bilko> ja to mi je jasno.
<miha> sicer pa to še boljš ane.. da ne bodo nč brisal :D
<Bilko> ja hehe
<miha> lahko pa za kak imenik tudi spremeniš,da nimajo pravic sploh
<miha> če gledaš v svojem imeniku   ls -l
<miha> drwxr-xr-x 13 miha miha      4096 2011-11-11 21:52 workspace
<miha> recimo
<Bilko> ja, dam v imenik Risanke Å¡e imenik Pr0n pa vzamem pravice hehe
<miha> d = directory, rwx (miha ima vse pravice)  r-xr-x grupa, ostali imajo samo pravice branja (r) in dostopa v imenik (x)
<miha> recimo    chmod go-rx porn              bi group(g), others(o) odstranila pravice branja(r) in dostopa(x) do porn direktorija
<miha> iz  man chmod               he permissions granted to other users who are members of the file's  group  (g),  and  the  permissions granted  to  users  that are in neither of the two preceding categories (o).
<miha> z ls -l pa preveriš pol
<miha> ko piše  'miha miha' pa prvi miha pomeni uporabnik, drugo pa grupa, privzeto vsak user v svoji grupi se mi zdi
<miha> lahko pa recimo je grupa 'pisarna1'
<miha> če je več uporabnikov, ki majo kej skupnega
<Bilko> ja te zadeve dokaj poznam. Mam zapisane take zadeve da pol lazi kej naštimam da se ne lovim preveč
<miha> ok
<Bilko> tega ukaza k si mi ga pa dal pa nisem poznal, pa sem zato hotu si zapisat k pride vedno prav pa da ne iščem pol po netu
<miha> kar prašaj ni problema
<Bilko> super ukaz :) zdej sem na serverju dal bližnico fotru, da si bo loh potegnu dol ksn film. Pa mi ne bo več treba vsak film kopirat v njegovo mapo :)
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/cedalje-vec-uporabnikov-spleta-na-javnih-mestih/271355 hm upam, da majo naštimano kodiranje gesel pr prijavi, npr v mail :D
<Pepelka> Čedalje več uporabnikov spleta na javnih mestih :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah zakaj nisi naredu ene particije za 'stuff' in bi delil tisto particijo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj particijo, sej je dovolj en a+rwx imenik
<CrazyLemon> zato ker na particiji ostane gor tudi po tem ko nadgradiš/inštaliraš nov sistem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v tem primeru maš tud /home najbrž posebi in je lahko tam
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Bilko> cer CrazyLemon , sej zdej mam kar sem hotu že neki cajta nazaj narest, tko da je vse cool :)
<Bilko> cer sasa84
<sasa84> oj Bilko :)
<sasa84> Bilko, LOOOL... tok si me zmedu, d sm u rhythmboy napisala bilko k iščem en komad :))))))))))))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> box, ne boy!!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..bilko v rhythmbox... pazte se danes fantje :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm*
<Bilko> lol sasa84
<sasa84> sorči :D
<Bilko> se dobr da ni zene doma, bi si Å¡e kej mislila :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Bilko> ja CrazyLemon mogoče bo kšn fant mel dans srečo z sasa84, sam ne jest :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah..zgleda da boš lih ti..ti jo neki medeš...mogoče te je vidla nabildanega!! :))
<Bilko> ...mogoče ma pa rada žgoljave tipe :)
 * Bilko ni žgoljav :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ona ma rada tipe.. pika konc :D
<Bilko> lol
 * sasa84 ma rada tipe, k zgledajo kt dedci... to se prav, k je srajca zatlačena v hlače, ima d mal bušija gleda čez pas!
<Bilko> dobr...za tipe :)
<Bilko> hehe sasa84
<Bilko> pol te jaz glih neb zmedu :)
<CrazyLemon> z drugimi besedami
<CrazyLemon> ima rada urejene (srajca v hlače) tovornjakarje (trebuh čez pas)
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Bilko> urejen tovornjakar...to obstaja? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, te bom za ušeska!!!
<sasa84> Bilko, sm šla enkrat s tipom, k voz kamion...ma en s.p. pa okol pesek voz... pač z njim sem šla na drink in zdej me skoz zajebava s kamionarji :S
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah bomo mogli počakat.. ko se saša poroči bomo vedli da obstaja :D
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Bilko>  aha stekam sasa84 :)
<sasa84> mhm :)
<Bilko> hehe CrazyLemon ...upajmo da ne umre kot stara devica pol
<Bilko> ceprov...
<Bilko> to več ni možno dobesedno pomoje :)
<sasa84> Bilko, kaj pa veš... mogoče se pa šparam za bodočga moža ;)
<Bilko> mhm...no pol upam da obstaja en urejen tovornjakar zate :)
<miha> sasa84: ne se pustit, to so fejst dedci
<miha> sasa84: CrazyLemon pač ni tak
<CrazyLemon> :(
<miha> :D
<zgaga> gledate soocenje?
<CrazyLemon> lih sem jedu tko da ..ne..ni mi do bruhanja
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> miha, ti si edin kle k me maš rad :P
<CrazyLemon> al pa je edini k bi ti rad zlezu v hlačke :p
<Grega> nikoli ne bomo izvedeli
<sasa84> fantje, sm rekla d nosm deviški pas... en kluč ma fotr, ta druzga pa župnik :P
<Bilko> lol CrazyLemon
<Grega> samo ko miha s svojim klinom udari..
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Bilko> župnik...njemu neb več zaupal
<Grega> za zupnika si pomoje prestara
<Bilko> ja
<Bilko> vrjetn
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> je šla k fotru po ključ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> :)
<Grega> partyyy
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, kako se to instalira http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison//download/releases/unison-2.27.57/unison-2.27.57.tar.gz
<CrazyLemon> Bilko prvo odpakiraj
<Bilko> ja to vem :)
<Bilko> pol mi ni jasn
<CrazyLemon> Bilko zato pa obstaja datoteka README :)
<Bilko> sm neki poskušal pa nč ni ratal
<Bilko> bom Å¡e enkrat probu
<CrazyLemon> Bilko preberi si INSTALL :)
<Grega> bastard
<Grega> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej če ma bubuntu build-essentials al neki tazga za paket
<lynxlynxlynx> če res unison ni nikjer zapakiran, v kar dvomim
<CrazyLemon> sej je že v ubuntu repojih :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sudo apt-get install unison :)
<Bilko> je, sam je novejša verzija, jaz mam pa starejšo na serverju
<CrazyLemon> taista je :)
<Bilko> tko al dam starejšo na moj comp al pa novejšo na server
<Bilko> ta je 2.27.57...v repojih je pa novejša
<Bilko> mam tut instalirano iz reo sam ne dela k nista kompatibilni
<Bilko> pa sm mislu dat to starej verzijo gor pa mi ni jasn kak to instalirat
<Bilko> tut če berem INSTALL ne :)
<Bilko> ni mi jasn ta pre-built binary al kaj...morm to Å¡e zbildat al kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> pogoogli za tastar paket, mogoče še kje obstaja
<Bilko> hmm kaj pa nej iščem? kako napisat?
<miha> bilko verzijo pa deb.. morda tole http://pkgs.org/debian-lenny/debian-main-i386/unison_2.27.57-1+b1_i386.deb.html ?
<Pepelka> unison_2.27.57-1+b1_i386.deb Debian Lenny Free Download
<miha> če je za debian, običajno dela na ubuntu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam da ma najbrž 64bitni sistem
<miha> aja
<miha> http://pkgs.org/debian-lenny/debian-main-amd64/unison_2.27.57-1+b1_amd64.deb.html ?
<Pepelka> unison_2.27.57-1+b1_amd64.deb Debian Lenny Free Download
<Bilko> hmm je instaliral, sam ni GUI. Sam v konzoli loh delam.
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž razbit paket
<lynxlynxlynx> išči na istem mestu
<miha> ja Å¡e gtk verzija je
<miha> zanimivo, google to najde za ubuntu http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/unison2.27.57-gtk_2.27.57-4_amd64.deb.html
<Pepelka> unison2.27.57-gtk_2.27.57-4_amd64.deb Ubuntu 11.10 Free Download
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: a to paše skup ?:D
<lynxlynxlynx> one way to find out
<miha> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa pol ziher tud -4 verzija za ubuntu tam gor
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: poiščeš?
<miha> hej sasa84
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrz samo -gtk stran daš?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, ma dve Å¡tevilki not
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je pa celo skupen paket
<miha> to bi blo čudno.. če -gtk je to gui, ki rabi libe/program
<miha> hm
<miha> pa res zahteve so take
 * miha nč ne razume
<miha> Bilko: probi ta -gtk paket :D
<miha> pa tiste libe ko piše morš dat gor
<Bilko> probu sm neki det gor sam se noče povezat...libe? kje to piše
<miha> Requires
<miha> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/unison2.27.57-gtk_2.27.57-4_amd64.deb.html
<Pepelka> unison2.27.57-gtk_2.27.57-4_amd64.deb Ubuntu 11.10 Free Download
<miha> tle
<Bilko> aha..bom počekiral
<miha> sj če inštaliraš ti verjetn pove kaj manjka
<Bilko> sam povezuje se, se pa ne poveže niti ne napiše da bi blo kej narobe. K prej je napisal da nista kompatibilne verzije
<miha> hm ne poznam..
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> sem ze cist pozabu kva je to irc :D
<lynxlynxlynx> infantile relayed chat
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL
<sasa84> fantje moji...pridno pančejte :)))
<sasa84> nočka
<Grega> zdaj ko je foter dal kljuc, zdaj pa gre k zupniku
<Bilko> hehe
<Grega> kateri obesek naj vzamem? http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact-stainless-steel-car-brand-logo-usb-2-0-flash-jump-drive-volkswagen-4gb-54124
<Pepelka> Compact Stainless Steel Car Brand Logo USB 2.0 Flash/Jump Drive - Volkswagen (4GB) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Grega> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/stainless-steel-retractable-usb-2-0-jump-flash-drive-keychain-4gb-18566
<Pepelka> Stainless Steel Retractable USB 2.0 Jump/Flash Drive Keychain (4GB) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Sky[x]> zakva folk prav da je to 1jedrni prov in ne dual core |?
<Sky[x]> 1.5 GHz Scorpion processor, Adreno 205 GPU, Qualcomm MSM8255 chipset
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-25
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/justin-bieber-si-pusca-brke.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Justin Bieber si pušča brke
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> sej do božiča (2016) bodo zrasli
<matej_> kvajdej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKSbUciiuPg
<Pepelka> Majstor Tihomir      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> MUST SEE
<lynxlynxlynx> brao
<Felix_9000> pregrijat češ se čuješ :D
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyMelon> lp
<CrazyMelon> ve kdo kje se da dobit kake kul linux majice v .si ? :)
<CrazyMelon> svet-majic ma dokaj majhno izbiro..ampak cene so kul
<CrazyMelon> glavca ma kr dost izbire...ampak cene niso kul :D
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kje pa ma svet-majic linux majčke? :)
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: glej 'geek majice' :)
<CrazyMelon> no..sej ni treba da so linux
<CrazyMelon> ampak bi blo pa kul
<sasa84> sj gledam... sam niso nč spešl 'linux'...bl tko kej konzola al pa kšne fore
<sasa84> jst bi mela majčko s kšnim pingvinčkom :)
<CrazyMelon> sasa...si vidla mojstra tihomirja?? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> najboljš dat sam delat
<CrazyMelon> racunalniske-novice pisejo o severini...O M G :)
<CrazyMelon> lynx že..sam ponavadi so tiste "na zalogi" bl poceni..in se ne rabiš j*** z sliko/formati:)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sam so bolj bleh
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa res, da eni tiskarji nimajo pojma o vektorskih formatih
<lynxlynxlynx> facepalm material
<lynxlynxlynx> jim pošljem lepo v pdfju, da bodo ziher lahko odprli, oni pa naredijo screenshot, potem pa ugotovijo da je prevelko in zmanjšajo ta raster
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da je blo mal spackano
<CrazyMelon> screenshot :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne delajo več, me ne čudi :)
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, sm tihomirčka vidla že par dni nazaj ;)
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> tihomir je car :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> ah ja... :)
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga? ;9
<sasa84> :)
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon piše mail božičku
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/24/galaxy-nexus-hspa-review/
<Pepelka> Galaxy Nexus HSPA+ review -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> one more :>
<zdobersek> mkay
<zdobersek> vse fino in fajn
<zdobersek> ampak ... jst ga nimam :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h..do what i did
<CrazyLemon> [21:42:51] * CrazyLemon piše mail božičku
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> to so bli casi
<zdobersek> ko si mel vsaj sanso dobit, kar si zelel
<CrazyLemon> jah..a guy can hope cant he?!?! :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm lepo napisal da si želim Galaxy Nexus in/ali Transformer Prime
<CrazyLemon> karkoli prinese bom vesel!
<CrazyLemon> resnično vesel!
<zdobersek> 'karkoli' kot vsaj eno od tega al lahk tud hrusko?
<CrazyLemon> karkoli od tega kar sm napisal afkors..
<zdobersek> razocaran bos, zelo!
<CrazyLemon> bozicek me pa ze ne bo razocaral!
<CrazyLemon> bols za njega da ne!
<Grumpek> letos ga baje ne bo, ker je recesija pa to
<zdobersek> kter program je za nastavitve v GNOME?
<zdobersek> vedno  pozabim ...
<CrazyLemon> gconf-editor ?
<zdobersek> controle center!
<CrazyLemon> huh?
<zdobersek> gnome-control-center
<zdobersek> se naslednji petek kolokvij, potem pa ze ob cetrtkih domov ...
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> kak so Å¡le diskretne?
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti jih nimaš na fri
<zdobersek> nisem na fri
<zdobersek> fri + fmf
<zdobersek> tko da mam diskretne
<zdobersek> pa tud analizo
<zdobersek> pa tud linearno algebro
<zdobersek> DS sem znal vse, kar sem se ucil
<zdobersek> eno nalogo sem pa gledal, k sploh nisem vedel, da se pise
<zdobersek> analiza danes ... sem pa improviziral.
<sasa84> jaz še zmer pišem miklavžu :PO
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, božička vem d ni...miklavž pa je a ne? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj gledam limitless :)
<tr43nd> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<sasa84> kaj me skoz kensla :(
<sasa84> oj tr43nd LP :)
<tr43nd> huuuJuuu
<tr43nd> :)  lp
 * sasa84 pomaha in pošlje poljub
<tr43nd> ja, js tut pomaham...
<Grega> ok, pol pa jaz tud maham
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> foo Grega
<sasa84> :))))
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/bBmJe.jpg
<sasa84> looooool
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> oi
<Grega> dost za danes!
<Grega> zeh
<CrazyLemon> ne ni!
<Grega> ja pa ja
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-26
<CrazyLemon> prav!
<Grega> malo se ;)
<Grega> saj res, cl, si dobil tisto nakazilo, ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp.. bi ti že težil če ne bi :>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> Drive R5
<CrazyLemon> zgleda hud trailer
<Grega> ne najdem
<christooss> drive je čist hud film
<christooss> sej  je dvdrip
<CrazyLemon> ane
<christooss> ups dvdscr
<CrazyLemon> not exactly
<CrazyLemon> R5 je
<christooss> sam je ful dobra kvaliteta
<CrazyLemon> torej.. ruski dvdrip :D
<christooss> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6759676/Drive.2011.PROPER.DVDSCR.XviD.AC3.ZERO_%28SEEDBOX%29
<Pepelka> Drive.2011.PROPER.DVDSCR.XviD.AC3.ZERO (SEEDBOX) (download torrent) - TPB
<christooss> ja ni r5
<christooss> kakorkoli al je al ni
<christooss> film je hud
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja je
<CrazyLemon> sam ne na teh lame public trackerjih :)
<CrazyLemon> Drive 2011 R5 XviD AC3-ViSiON
<CrazyLemon> Drive 2011 R5 XviD AC3-REFiLL
<CrazyLemon> Drive 2011 R5 XViD-SP33D
<CrazyLemon> tole je bilo uploadano v zadnjih 5ih urah
<CrazyLemon> nč...n8
<christooss> zadnjih petih urah?
<christooss> to je res že od oktobra availible pa niso sam r5 kopije
<christooss> ajde
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> ‎..../\„,„/\......... //^ ^\\
<nafisa> ...( =';'= ).......(/(_•_)\)
<nafisa> .../*♥♥*\........._/''*''\_
<nafisa> ..(.|.|..|.|.).....(,,,)^(,,,)
<nafisa> skor ratal
<nafisa> ena pika manjka
<Sky[x]> kaj porocete na tole adroid userji ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://m1.imagemoon.us/images/02705IMMshot_000003.png
<Sky[x]> http://m1.imagemoon.us/images/02705IMMshot_000002.png
<nafisa> like i care
<CrazyLemon> em..tole je prekleto dobra baterija..edino to lahk rečem :)
<nafisa> sam res ... 2 dni pa 15 ur ...
<nafisa> not bad
<andrejz> men je tud že več kot 3 dni zdržal
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> men tut
<nafisa> ko ga sploh nisem uporabljala
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> pa ko je bil wifi izklopljen
<nafisa> pa umts tut
<Sky[x]> ankor 1900mha naj bi mel notr
<Sky[x]> telefon pa htc sensation :)
<Sky[x]> 10$ stane :D
<CrazyLemon> no sej...prekleto dobra baterija
<CrazyLemon> telefon pa Å¡e vedno sux :)
<Sky[x]> prekleto dobra je una 3600mha :D
<Sky[x]> sam pol mas pa res cegu k je batarija debela 1.5cm skor mislm da
<Sky[x]> :D
 * sasa84_ ugrizne CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon vrže sasi kaki v glavo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: touch issue je problem v software sem prejle bral :)
<Sky[x]> death frip je jeba za wi-fi pa bluetuth :D
<Sky[x]> grip*
<Sky[x]> zlo mal je pa pisal o volume rocker da odpadajo po forumih
<Sky[x]> rad bi dobu se natancne info ce je death grip resen ce das etui gor :_
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> druga opcija je da sam naleph folijo ukol pa je ql :D
<CrazyLemon> tretja opcija je da kupiš bolši telefon :)
<Sky[x]> cak ti si mel enga htcja kerga ze ?
<CrazyLemon> enga starega ki je kle izven konteksta :)
<Sky[x]> in to je ?
<CrazyLemon> hero
<Sky[x]> in kaj je blo zanc na tem telefonu kaj te je motil ?
<CrazyLemon> na hero? nič...najbolši telefon na tržišču je bil ko sm ga kupu :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> sensatna pa se nis mel v rok ? :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jst ne maram kakija :S
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne vidim sploh čemu bi kdo gledal telefon kot je sensation :)
<CrazyLemon> če pa maš na voljo toliko super amoled plus telefonov :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ you suck!
<CrazyLemon> nič...lejtr
<Sky[x]> zanima me kok so te stvari kej popravlr pri sensation XE
<maharishi0> oj kaj ce mam laptop 64bit se mi splaca pobrat ubuntu 64 al 32?
<sasa84_> jaz mam kr 32...različn zkaj rabš :)
<sasa84_> lohk pa probaš...boš vidu, če je kul
<maharishi0> internet pdf ...
<Sky[x]> kok mas rama ?
<maharishi0> 4gb
<Sky[x]> dej pol 64 pa je
<Sky[x]> da ti bo celotn ram zaznal
<maharishi0> ok :) hvala
<napsy> saj bi moral tut 4 giga zaznat 32-bitni sistem?
<Sky[x]> n
<Sky[x]> ja a to po novem zazna ?
<napsy> a kdaj ni?
<napsy> mislim da ce mas ze 4 giga rama se ti bolj splaca met 32-bitni sistem
<napsy> a se kj dans dogaja v lj?
<CrazyLemon> PAE pa zazna skoraj 4 :)
<Sky[x]> napsy: tweeter meeting - badbinton mamo zvecer :)
<sasa84_> jst mam 4giga rama... in 32bitne... zazna 3,9 rama
<napsy> CrazyLemon: pae mora zaznat vec
<sasa84_> mah... un urko na forumu... mislm d si bom kr arch naštimala, d bom vsaj bl pametno izpadla :P
<napsy> urko?
<sasa84_> jorky on irc :)
<LorD_DDooM> PAE lahko alocira do 64GB pomnilnika. Pri 4 G  pomnilnika se splača 32bit naložiti samo, če se uporablja integrirano grafiko, drugače je potrebno k skupnemu pomnilniku prišteti še pomnilnik grafike (cca +1GB). V tem primeru, bo 32 bit OS alociral le 3 GB.
<LorD_DDooM> ALSO, Curiosity izstrelitev in 30 min : http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
<Pepelka> NASA HD-TV, Ustream.TV: If you are watching from a mobile device or slower connection,  watch the Mobile Feed for NASA Television Here NASA TV airs...
<nafisa> glede na to, da ji zazna samo 3,9 ... ima verjetno integrirano?
<sasa84_> jst že
<sasa84_> :)
<kubanc> hellow!
<sasa84_> kubankooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84_> :D
 * sasa84_ si poprav frizuro
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> sasa84_, si pozabla, da nimaš lih kaj velik popravljat frizure?
<sasa84_> mah...zadi sm bla mal pomečkana :P
<nafisa> ja, to je pa če se zležavaš cel dan
<sasa84_> a me obtožuješ lenobe?!
<sasa84_> pf!
<sasa84_> Å¡ejmofju!
<nafisa> nisem rekla, da si lena
<nafisa> v postli se da marsikaj delat ;)
<sasa84_> neett, for speeTT!
<neett> bok :P
<sasa84_> brb...čikpavza ;)
<sasa84> *zEh*
<Sky[x]> ej mene skos en pcbot dodaja na google talk
<Sky[x]> slovenski-prevajalci@im.partych.at
<Sky[x]> kermu jasn ?
<CrazyLemon> nč jasno
<CrazyLemon> mogoče te pa peca?
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> ma na vsake 15min me hoce dodat pa sem ze parkrat zavrnu pa blokiral pa nic boljs
<Sky[x]> sploh nv kva nej anrdim ?
<CrazyLemon> logout!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: dej mal reasno no
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah logout pa boš vidu da te ne bo več pecal...vsaj dokler se ne prijaviš :) čist resn odgovor
<Sky[x]> pa sej en dobim maila
<Sky[x]> pa to traja zdj ze like 2 tedna
<Sky[x]> nimalno
<lynxlynxlynx> ja pa sprejmi
<nafisa> sprejmi pa pol blokirej ...
<nafisa> jako težko
<Grega> ne! ne daj se, upiraj se do konca
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit!
<Grega> bodi bojevnik!
<CrazyLemon> upornik!
<CrazyLemon> nato bojevnik!
<Sky[x]> yo soj rebelde :D
<zdobersek1> mamo slov. verzijo
<zdobersek1> UPORNIKI
<zdobersek1> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<CrazyLemon> OLD!
<zdobersek1> tole mi je strasno zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> !g cotton candy USB
<Pepelka> Cotton Candy (prototype) « FXITech http://www.fxitech.com/products/
<CrazyLemon> raspberrypi ma 800mhz proc
<CrazyLemon> tale ma quad core :D
<CrazyLemon> +gpu
<CrazyLemon> raspberrypi ma 126/256mb rama
<CrazyLemon> tale ma 1gb :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..i want cotton candy
<zdobersek1> €?
 * CrazyLemon pošlje božičku nov mail
<nafisa> kr pošiljaj
<nafisa> božiček ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 emmm
<CrazyLemon> kle pa raspberrypi zmaga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ORLY
<CrazyLemon> cotton candy bo ~200$
<zdobersek1> ker sem bil preprican, da quad-core stane stirkrat manj :)
<zdobersek1> mja
<zdobersek1> kdaj pa pride ven?
<CrazyLemon> quad core GPU
<CrazyLemon> proc. je 1.2ghz
<CrazyLemon> dual core
<andrejz> CrazyLemon si pa tud
<andrejz> Miklavžu pošlji, boš 2 tedna prej dobil :D
<zdobersek1> miklavz nosi sibe in pomarance
<CrazyLemon> andrejz miklavž je škrt :/
<andrejz> saj ga lahko daš pod CC
<nafisa> men bo miklavž prnesu sladkarije pa sadje pa tangice pa modrček :)))
<Grega> :)))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne vem kdaj pride vn
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj bo pa tebi?
<zgaga> !t sr sl mariš li
<Pepelka> Ni mi vseeno
<andrejz> kernel panic :)
<CrazyLemon>  Expect to see the FXI Cotton Candy in 2012, and the company is aiming for a sub $200 price tag.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1
<zdobersek1> 2012 too far away :(
<CrazyLemon> sej raspberrypi ne bo nč prej :)
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube fxi cotton candy
<Pepelka> FXI&#39;s Cotton Candy Dual-core computing on a USB Stick-Hands-on ... http://booredatwork.com/2011/11/18/fxis-cotton-candy-dual-core-computing-on-a-usb-stick-hands-on-video/
<zdobersek1> raspberry pi pride decembra ven
<zdobersek1> letosnjega
<zdobersek1> a je cotton candy cpu ARM?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jp
<zdobersek1> :/
<zdobersek1> Y SO MANY ARM
<zdobersek1> !t en sl ripoff
<Pepelka> Goljenje do gole kože
<zdobersek1> :)
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with arms ??
<CrazyLemon> they are soooooo useful
<zdobersek1> not the limbs, you silly boy!
<zdobersek1> edino, kar me moti pr shellu, je pocasno iskanje ob sprotnem tipkanju v search field ...
<zdobersek1> boljs je ziher kokr unity!
 * zdobersek1 caka na limunov odziv ...
 * CrazyLemon brisal history z Activity Log Managerjem..preklet zeitgeist
<CrazyLemon> no its not!
<zdobersek> ya it is
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti maš androida ne?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no če maš kdaj probleme z wifijem v študentu/sobi
<CrazyLemon> mam en app k reši vse skrbi :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne konektam mobitela na wireless
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prav..pa mej probleme Å¡e naprej!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lih zato jih nimam!
<CrazyLemon> oh you are so young and naive
<zdobersek> yet so experienced!
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<dhbiker> *zeeeh*
<zdobersek1> true dat
 * dhbiker bashes _slax0r_  with a small Back Street Boys CD
<dhbiker> kaj pa ti delaš tu ? :P
<dhbiker> pa lp zdobersek
<dhbiker> :))
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj dela kle
<CrazyLemon> peca bejba..kaj le
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> lol :D
<dhbiker> kako smo kej ?
<zdobersek1> jebeno zdolgocajteni
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<dhbiker> enako tudi tu -_-
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: lucky bastard xD
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: no povej, kaj delas?
<zdobersek> ja CrazyLemon, povej!
<CrazyLemon> NEVER!
<zdobersek> you are extremely suspicious, little boy!
<CrazyLemon> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/3/110
<Pepelka> LKML: Timo Jyrinki: Simultaneous cat and external keyboard input causing kernel panic
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bin/cat :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> haha
<tr43nd> lp
<dhbiker> ohai
<tr43nd> ahoj
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> kako kaj ?
<tr43nd> se pelje nekak
<tr43nd> pa pr teb?
<dhbiker> mah tak tak
<tr43nd> saj bo kmalu boljse
<dhbiker> bo ja ko grem spat :P
<tr43nd> lol
<dhbiker> bo si rablo en hobi najt
<tr43nd> dobra ideja
<lynxlynxlynx> owling
<tr43nd> branje bluza na ircu
<tr43nd> :))
<dhbiker> lol
<tr43nd> al kak hobi imas v mislih
<dhbiker> nevem še točno
<dhbiker> nekaj z puzzlami pa to
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> vsaj dolgčas ni
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<tr43nd> lepo
<lynxlynxlynx> predlagam modro razvedrilo
<dhbiker> al pa mogoče kake DIY zadeve
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> kaka plasma ball... malo bolj ekstremna :D
<dhbiker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YFEMwtgpqY
<Pepelka> VERY large Plasma Ball      - YouTube
<tr43nd> a radovednost gre pa na mars
<tr43nd> (Curiosity)
<tr43nd> ziher bojo male marsovcke nasli
<tr43nd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4boyXQuUIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Pepelka> Mars Science Laboratory Curiosity Rover Animation      - YouTube
<polz> upejmo, da bo res prsla tja... ne tko, kt Fobos-Grunt
<tr43nd> ja, mnde bo ja
<polz> na cem bodo letel? Proton?
<tr43nd> Atlas V
<polz> potlej jim pa clo res utegne ratat :>
<tr43nd> dons so jo na pot poslal
<tr43nd> avgusta 2012 bi naj do marsa prisla
<polz> zakon.
<dhbiker> huh
<Grega> what could possibly go wrong
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> vse
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> uh novi tip koles so dali gor
<dhbiker> zanimivo :>
<Grega> gledas http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/605805main_msl_lab_workersandrover.jpg ?
<dhbiker> nisem glih tega gledal
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> ampak je bilo podobno
<dhbiker> :D
<polz> ce bo tole deloval, bomo tud lahk sam ploskal
<polz> tak nacin pristajanja je... rahlo tvegan
<dhbiker> jaz bi reko prej zelo tvegan :P
<dhbiker> landing je res kompliciran za brezveze
<dhbiker> ziher je kaki drugi način tudi možen
<Sky[x]> Slovenci mamo vsak dan HALLOWEN, ko gremo v klet se zaderemo helouuu vin.
<dhbiker> hah
<Grega> odvisno kako se pises
<dhbiker> ah grem jaz
<dhbiker> uživajte
<dhbiker> noč o/
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-27
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
 * sasa84 is back (gone 00:00:04)
<zdobersek> whoa, 4 seconds and she's back!
<sasa84> oo zdobersek :D
<sasa84> jah...preveč sem te pogrešala no
<zdobersek> razumem, razumem.
<sasa84> jah...pa vidim d me kr ne šljiviš :S
<sasa84> ah..
<dhbiker> o/ sasa84
<sasa84> ooo dhbiker :)
<dhbiker> kako kaj ?
<sasa84> ma bo bo :)
<sasa84> en fellinijev film ... si sposojam :D
<sasa84> ti?
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> mah Å¡e kar gre
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<sasa84> kolesarske sezone je konc? ;)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kaj skačeš? ;)
<nafisa> zato, ko se boji, da ga boš ugriznla
<sasa84> uuu
 * sasa84 nabrusi zobke
<dhbiker> sasa84: ja nažalost je konc
<sasa84> dost bicikliraš?
<dhbiker> definiraj dosti
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> vsak dan :)
<dhbiker> jp
<sasa84> a se s tem prou tko kej bl profi ukvarjaš al bl hobi?
<dhbiker> hobi
<dhbiker> pa ne v smislu da sem celi čas na cesti :P
<dhbiker> mam lepe proge offroad
<dhbiker> :D
<dhbiker> pa kar dolge
<sasa84> sej...sklepam po tem, ker si 'dhbiker' :)
<sasa84> torej...nimaš bicikla s tankimi gumcami :P
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> :)))
<dhbiker> vsaki pravi da cestni bajk bolj leti od offroad
<dhbiker> pomoje... ni res
<sasa84> no...po asfaltni cesti že :)
<dhbiker> ahm
<sasa84> mislm...cestn
<dhbiker> don't be so sure :P
<sasa84> jaz bi rekla, da ja... vsaj če sklepam po svoji skromni kolesarski praksi
<dhbiker> vsaki razmišlja o ravnici :P
<dhbiker> kaj pa ovinki ? :D
<sasa84> jah... zdej govorimo o normalni cesti...
<sasa84> 'normalni'
<dhbiker> bi se tudi dalo hitreje it kot z cestnim
<dhbiker> če si daš gor cross country gume
<sasa84_> grrrrr
<sasa84_> dol me je vrgl :\
<dhbiker> hehe
<sasa84> :D
<dhbiker> zdaj se pa začne gaming season
<dhbiker> pa programming season
<dhbiker> xD
<Sky[x]> lep pozdrav :d
<Sky[x]> :D
<dhbiker> lp
<Tadej> ppl kaj bi lahko bilo to?
<Tadej> infinity:~# reboot
<Tadej> infinity:~#
<Tadej> ne jebe nobenega ukaza...
<napsy> kaj pravi dmesg | tail
<napsy> mogoce pa dela :-)
<dhbiker> lol
<Grega> ima kdo kaj izkusenj z memcache(d)? kolk razumem sta memcache in memcached dva razlicna programa.. ampak jaz imam tukaj navodila, da zalaufam memcached, v phpju pa je namescen memcache (save_handler = memcache), to verjetno ne bo gut, a? (glede na to, da ne dela ravno dobro)
<Grega> hmz
<CrazyLemon> em..če js to prav razumem je memcache modul in memcached daemon k servira zahtevke modula
<Sky[x]> tako ja
<zdobersek> Memcache module provides handy procedural and object oriented interface to memcached, highly effective caching daemon, which was especially designed to decrease database load in dynamic web applications.
<Grega> ja, tako sem si tudi jaz ta d predstavljal, ampak mislim da ni tako
<zdobersek> http://www.php.net/manual/en/intro.memcache.php
<Pepelka> PHP: Introduction - Manual
<Grega> hm
<Sky[x]> nisem se nic delal z njim sem sam z APC delal in je supr stvarca ki pa nima cache za sql ki ga ima memcache
<Grega> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1825256/memcache-vs-memcached
<Pepelka> php - Memcache Vs. Memcached - Stack Overflow
<Grega> http://serverfault.com/questions/63383/memcache-vs-memcached
<Pepelka> linux - memcache vs memcached? - Server Fault
<napsy> Grega: si dejansko prebral kaj so napisal?
<Grega> delno
<napsy> no, preber do kraja
<napsy> memcache in memcached sta oba modula, en starejsi in en novejsi
<napsy> avtorji so mal zajebal z imeni
<Sky[x]> tnx napsy da si nas razsvetliv :)
<napsy> np
<Grega> ok, torej je vseeno prav, da pozenem memcached in v php.ini dam save_handler=memcache; ampak zadeva se vedno ne dela.. brez errorov, session se pa ne shrani
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i44.tinypic.com/28stwkn.png
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: show me how ugly your Unity is
<napsy> Grega: poglej ce se ti kaj poveze na memcached
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2011-11-27%2015%3A21%3A03.png
<zdobersek> dat shit so ugly it hurt me eyez
<napsy> :)
<napsy> men se gnome-shell tut bol dopade
<zgaga> se kdo ukvarja z 3d modeliranjem tukaj?
<Grega> http://pastebin.com/Wrar1u3z
<Pepelka> <7 new client connection  <7 get 835333880a6fa64e53325c8ddfc7f921  >7 END  <7 se - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> ko smo glih do 3d modeliranja prisl ...
<zdobersek> http://maps.google.com/gl
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<zdobersek> google maps z WebGL
<CrazyLemon> Dobrodošli v MapsGL!
<zdobersek> bolj fino je vse, pa par 3d foric
<zdobersek> pa crasha mi od casa do casa v chromiumu
<yang> tale skripta (eggdrop?) k pastea naslov iz urlja, kje se jo dobi ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ni eggdrop...java je
<CrazyLemon> miha pa ma source code ker je on to skodal
<yang> hm java :(
<yang> tega se mi pa ne da dajat na streznik - jave
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pretty fast shit :)
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj na mojem APU je fast :>
<Sky[x]> Grega: si zrihtal ?
<zdobersek> ... edino notificationi so tak 'tihi' na tem mintu
<zdobersek> eno ?:
<Grega> ne
<zdobersek> je mozno dva sistema povezat prek ethernet kabla (in po moznosti se prek switcha) in potem sibat podatke po tej povezavi?
<zdobersek> direktno* povezat
<CrazyLemon> slišal kdaj za crossover kabl?
<zdobersek> né.
<zdobersek> !g crossover kabl
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo crossover kabel /images?hl=sl&amp;q=crossover+kabl&amp;btnG=Iskanje&amp;aq=f&amp;aqi=g10&amp;aql=&amp;oq=&amp;gs_rfai=&amp;oi=image_result_group&amp;sa=X
<CrazyLemon> !g crossover cable
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo crossover cable /images?hl=sl&amp;q=crossover+cable&amp;btnG=Iskanje&amp;aq=f&amp;aqi=g10&amp;aql=&amp;oq=&amp;gs_rfai=&amp;oi=image_result_group&amp;sa=X
<zdobersek> useless!
<zdobersek> useless, Pepelka!
<CrazyLemon> jooooj...zakaj nisem na lan partyu v .se
<CrazyLemon> zdj bi jo ddosal z 120gbps
<Sky[x]> v .se ?
<CrazyLemon> na švedskem bo potekal največji lan party ja
<CrazyLemon> a ti ne bereš nč druzga razn R-N.com?? :>
<Sky[x]> hehe aja to
<Sky[x]> ja sem bral to ja
<Sky[x]> da majo polno linijo :D
<Sky[x]> jst r-n zlo mal berem :>
<Sky[x]> ponavad ko odprem da pogledam ce dela :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je ze mim!
<zdobersek> dans je konc.
<zdobersek> http://bethesignal.org/blog/2011/03/12/relationship-between-canonical-gnome/
<Pepelka> On the relationship between Canonical and GNOME | Be the signal
<Sky[x]> NLB provizija za ceke iz tujine je poskocila sam za info
<zdobersek> very sad :'/
<Sky[x]> mislm da je 8$ na cek :D lol
<CrazyLemon> kako se izračuna vsoto inf. števil v mathematici??
<zdobersek> !define inf. Å¡tevila
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa je Mathematica za linux?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your brain iz wird!
<CrazyLemon> tretjič al četrtič že...JA
<zdobersek> a si mi ze povedu?
<zdobersek> ke sm pozabu :)
<zdobersek> !define inf. Å¡tevila
<zdobersek> vsaj to pol, prosim :)
<CrazyLemon> od n do neskoncno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> kjer je n=0
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ves za ksn buyguide za androif phone ? k za maca mas lepo narisan in napisan kdaj ga je pametno kupt pa kdaj ne :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva ces to vsoto racunat? zaporedja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm... ne..niti vrsta niti zaporedje ni
<CrazyLemon> sam mam eno formulo zapisano
<CrazyLemon> pa moram zračunat vsoto
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] wtf..ne :D ..kupiš takrat ko ga rabiš
<CrazyLemon> ker itak čez par mescev bo bolši model zunaj
<zdobersek> napis formulo
<zdobersek> pa n so naravna stevila + o?
<zdobersek> + 0?
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2011-11-27%2015%3A50%3A59.png
<CrazyLemon> verjetno obstaja kaka formula za tole...al pa ukaz v mathematici :D
<Sky[x]> Neuradno naj bi paket 2012 vključeval 4x 503 zakupljene količine: 503 minute klicev v domače omrežje, 503 minute klicev v druga omrežja, 503 sms sporočila ter 503 megabajte prenosa podatkov.
<Sky[x]> tole pa zame ni konkurenca simobilu
<Sky[x]> ceprov naj bi bla vezava mozna kao samo za 2 mesca :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: od 6 do neskoncno moras pol sestet?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes
<zdobersek> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej a ni vsota ubistvu limita ?
<CrazyLemon> jp..res je
<CrazyLemon> limita je 0
<zdobersek> to je res.
<zdobersek> sam vsota ne more bit 0
<zdobersek> razen ce se stvar odsteva ...
<CrazyLemon> že
<CrazyLemon> sam če je stvar vedno manjša
<CrazyLemon> in pristevaš recimo 0.004 + 0.00004
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> vsota ne bo velika..in itak ne moreš izračunat končne vsote
<zdobersek> ... gre vsota stran od 0
<CrazyLemon> ker gre stvar do inf.
<CrazyLemon> stekališče je 0
<zdobersek> ja, je.
<CrazyLemon> ker vsota ne bo nikoli večja kot prvi člen
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> torej je vsota prvi člen + epsilon
<CrazyLemon> kinda
<zdobersek> kak epsilon?
<CrazyLemon> epsilon je oznaka za majhno  oddaljenost od Å¡tevila x
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas kje obrazec za vsoto geom. zaporedij?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če bi mel ne bi kle spraševal :D
<CrazyLemon> Sn = (1-c^(n+1))/ ( 1-c)
<CrazyLemon> neki takega naj bi bila
<CrazyLemon> c= konstanta n=> inf.
<CrazyLemon> oziroma to je men se zdi enačba za limito geo. vrste
<zdobersek> to je za vsoto koncne geom. vrste
<zdobersek> jst sem tale primer razdelil v 2 zaporedji
<zdobersek> potem izracunu vsoto neskoncne geom. vrste
<zdobersek> (ker sta oba koeficenta na intervalu (-1, 1)
<zdobersek> )
<zdobersek> potem moras pa te vsoti sestet in dobis vsoto neskoncne geom. vrste prvega zaporedja
<zdobersek> prvotnega*
<zdobersek> potem pa rabis se od tega odstet prvih 5 clenov zaporedja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nauk.si/materials/200/out/#state=1
<Pepelka> Neskončna geometrijska vrsta
<zdobersek> kva nej s tem?
<zdobersek> !g latex pastebin
<Pepelka> LaTeX reference - Math pastebin for equation rendering http://mathbin.net/latex_refcard.html
<CrazyLemon> kle so formule
<CrazyLemon> oz. naj bi bile
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a pastnem izpeljavo?
<CrazyLemon> js nisem Å¡e opazu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če ti se da
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bom tvojo izpeljavo razumel
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://mathbin.net/81942
<Pepelka> MathBin.net - Untitled
<zdobersek> tole je zacetek
<zdobersek> po nesreci sem paste prtisnu, ampak vrsto sem izpelu do konca :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm..neki podobnega temu smo tudi mi delali
<CrazyLemon> jp jp
<CrazyLemon> podoben primer
<CrazyLemon> hvala! :)
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20111127_154910.jpg tole enkrat dobiš!
<CrazyLemon> (črni so borovnice  - tabel je pa kokos)
<zdobersek> Cakam.
<zdobersek> se rabis pol naprej?
<zdobersek> da nam latexa zlorablu do nezavesti
<CrazyLemon> ni treba ne..sej pol mi je recimo da jasno kako naprej
<zdobersek> no, potem se ne pozabt odstet vsote prvih pet clenov ...
<CrazyLemon> mi nismo nič odšteli
<CrazyLemon> smo pa potem zamenjali n z njeno vrednostjo (v tem primeru 6)
<zdobersek> ... pac, rabis vsoto od 6. clena naprej
<zdobersek> ... dobis tko, da izracunas vsoto od 0/1 do neskoncno, potem pa odstejes prvih pet
<zdobersek> al sest
<zdobersek> odvisno, kok vzames.
<zdobersek> mm, baje mamo potico v kuhni
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> potica je te dni ..yuck
<zdobersek> I GUESS U JELLY
<zdobersek> YEA, U JELLY FO SHO
<Sky[x]> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lLBH9jHQGKg/TrwLRaWQe8I/AAAAAAAAAGo/kNxH9kfUndc/s426/mnt5hjxzhf8l4xkgcty7pfgzg9d.jpg
<Sky[x]> huda slika :D
<zdobersek> ja fak
<zdobersek> fotr mora nujno vedet, ce je JLo v filmu na TV1000
<CrazyLemon> a fotr ti je big JLO fan?
<CrazyLemon> al ma sam rad mal večje ritke? :D
<zdobersek> fotr
<zdobersek> je reku, da se mu je 'zdel cudn, kako rit ma'
<zdobersek> da 'dans je ni nc skupi'
<zdobersek> off I go! kasnej.
<CrazyLemon> pejt gledat jlo ja
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> like she has a pr0n video!
<CrazyLemon> doesnt she? :>
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Lopez_filmography
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Lopez_videography
<Pepelka> Jennifer Lopez filmography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pepelka> Jennifer Lopez videography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> nope.
<CrazyLemon> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638239
<CrazyLemon> banshee developers...fcking useless
<CrazyLemon> enga fcking shoutcasta ne morejo zrihtat da dela
<CrazyLemon> ČEPRAV MAJO DELUJOČI PATCH
<CrazyLemon> fcking useless!
<zdobersek> Frank Ziegler [reporter] [banshee developer] 2011-04-29 04:01:40 UTCShoutcast is working again in LiveRadio with a change I committed yesterday.
<zdobersek> kva ti ne dela?
<zdobersek> sicer pa ... good luck compiling banshee
<CrazyLemon> emm.. plugin so disableal
<CrazyLemon> plugin že dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak tanov ni na voljo
<zdobersek> pa ga ... enablaj!
<zdobersek> tanov kaj?
<CrazyLemon> tanov plugin kjer shoutcast dela ni na voljo..
<CrazyLemon> bi ga mogu kompajlat...kar ne mislim počet!
<zdobersek> ... CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!
<zdobersek> ampak ko sem nazadnje kompajlu banshee, je kompletno failal
<zdobersek> zard effin monota
<CrazyLemon> banshee je fail sam po seb :)
<zdobersek> ma funkcijsko je zlo dober, ampak mono je pocaseeeeeeeen
<zdobersek> C# v GNOME? ... Zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> funkcijsko dober?? kaj je le dobrega na bansheeju ?
<CrazyLemon> to da predvaja glasbo?
<zdobersek> izgled, funkcije ipd
<CrazyLemon> izgled..dober...  right :>
<zdobersek> pa baje shoutcast poganja, sam plugin je treba ob kompilaciji enajblat
<zdobersek> boljs ko rhythmbox!
<zdobersek> zdej pa res, later!
<CrazyLemon> ma nič od tega
<CrazyLemon> mplayer + frontend
<CrazyLemon> pa naj to implementirajo
<zdobersek> vesda
<zdobersek> ce hoces, lahk v HTML napises stvar.
<zdobersek> <audio> pa <video> zabusas.
<zdobersek> nic, later!!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidis..to bi blo kul
<CrazyLemon> sam je problem to potem implementirat v sound menu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<zdobersek> ... but later
<zdobersek> OFF FFS
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lies all lies!
<zdobersek> sploh pa, gnome shell niti nima sound menuja, tko da mi je malo mar za to integracijo :)
<CrazyLemon> omg..sucks big time
<CrazyLemon> kako lahko pol preživiš?? al sploh ne poslušaš glasbe????
<zgaga> probal shell pa mi ni bil vsec
<neett> meni pa unity ni vsec
<neett> pa shell tudi vec ne :P
<neett> hehe
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba!
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..market.android.com prepozna telefon
<CrazyLemon> naaajs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid
<Pepelka> AirDroid - Android Market
<CrazyLemon> kul app :)
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..hudo zgleda
<zdobersek> REQUIRES ANDROID:2.1 and up
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> pa sporocila lahk pošiljaš itd.
<CrazyLemon> brskaš po fajlih
<CrazyLemon> interface je čist hud
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKTh7zBIcrM&feature=feedlik
<Pepelka> Liam Neeson improv with Ricky Gervais, Stephen Merchant and Warwick Davis on Life&#39;s Too Short      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2011-11-27%2020%3A09%3A50.png
<CrazyLemon> w000000t
<CrazyLemon> in ja..to je znotraj browserja
<zdobersek> FANCY SCHMANSY
<CrazyLemon> its fcking awesome!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kak nov film zunej?
<CrazyLemon> loosies
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> scratch that
<CrazyLemon> zgleda lame
<zdobersek> ka zdej zgleda lame?
<zdobersek> app?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede shoutcasta & banshee
<CrazyLemon> movie
<CrazyLemon> loosies
<zdobersek> si instaliru banshee-extension-liveradio pa to?
<CrazyLemon> radiostationfetcher
<CrazyLemon> moraš inštalirat
<napsy> ej tale airdroid pa zgleda kr sweet
<CrazyLemon> napsy ane! :)
<CrazyLemon> bilder..ti vem da se rad igraš.. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sand.airdroid
<Pepelka> AirDroid - Android Market
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2011-11-27%2020%3A29%3A39.png
<CrazyLemon> its just sucks
<CrazyLemon> it*
<Sky[x]> kdo je kle FRI 1. letnik SEZANA ?
<CrazyLemon> noben
<CrazyLemon> aljoša..sam njega ni
<Sky[x]> mas ksn njegov kontakt ?
<Sky[x]> msn/google talk/ cifra ?
<CrazyLemon> mam..sam ne dam..povej kaj rabiš :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem skompajlu zdejle, pa je isto sranje.
<zdobersek> ne dela, spljoh.
<zdobersek> zal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si downloadal patch od tistga tipa ?
<zdobersek> né
<zdobersek> ker pise, da je ze comittal
<zdobersek> afaik
<zdobersek> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638239#c9
<CrazyLemon> mja..ampak so tudi omenjali neke licence in ne vem kaj vse
<CrazyLemon> ker ni notri developer key
<CrazyLemon> ki ga rabiš za dostop do shoutcast API-ja
<CrazyLemon> // <summary>
<CrazyLemon>          /// Shoutcast plugin disabled for legal issues, no developer key available
<CrazyLemon>          /// </summary>
<CrazyLemon> read your source zdobersek !!
<CrazyLemon> haha zdobersek ..liam neeson je car :D
<zdobersek> aha :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zal, patch je tolk star, da se noce vec lepo applyat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa sej ti pravim človek
<CrazyLemon> listen to me!
<CrazyLemon> i have wisdom of antient aliens!
<zdobersek> but not their grammatic skills, obviously.
<CrazyLemon> well..thats the way they like it
<zdobersek> and anal probing, do they like that? (doing it on you?)
<CrazyLemon> they do..i dont
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek>  
<zdobersek> QED
<nafisa> wazzap madafakars?
<zdobersek> anal probing of CrazyLemon is up
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ta teden pa dobite fotko z BIG boobies ... z ubuntu slovenija majčko ... :D
<CrazyLemon> big boobies?
<CrazyLemon> torej ni tvoja fotka...KUL!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<zdobersek> NOT FUNNY
<nafisa> ni moja, res je
<nafisa> DD košarca
<nafisa> 54 kilska bejba
<nafisa> ;)
<zdobersek> nafisa: vse povej.
<zdobersek> visina, barva las, oci
<zdobersek> emso, seveda.
<nafisa> na privat sem ti dala link slike
<nafisa> k je cela gor
<nafisa> brez obraza
<zdobersek> nafisa: ni majice
<nafisa> saj sem povedala, da bo ta teden 1x
<nafisa> mora ona mi Å¡e poslat
<nafisa> z njenim fotkičem sem fotkala
<nafisa> sem jo pod tušem fotkala ...
<nafisa> da je voda fajn po majci tekla
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> DD košarca
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> 54 kilska bejba
<CrazyLemon> torej..Å¡efica
<nafisa> ja, Å¡efica, ja
<Sky[x]> sefica lol :D
<Sky[x]> kok ji pa ubuntu placa za to slikco ?
<Sky[x]> aja crazy ji bo vrnu v naturalijah :D
<CrazyLemon> misliš da bi? ne vem no
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pomojem bi :)
<zdobersek> (nafisa mi je poslala slikco)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma sej vem..nafisa je vsem poslala razne slikce..tako Å¡efice kot ne Å¡efice
<nafisa> sam ne še z ubuntu majčko
<CrazyLemon> sam delam se k sm skromen pa to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> zdobersek, :*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek najprej zvezdica..nato afna...pol si pa mrtu!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne skrbet!
<zdobersek> danger is my middle name!
<CrazyLemon> Žan Nevarnost Doberšek...žnd si...not cool...not cool at all
<zdobersek> ne nevarnost ... Danger
<zdobersek> in hvala, da preko logov delis moje ime s svetom
<CrazyLemon> prek logov..lol... check your f-in nickname :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti kej programiras ?
<CrazyLemon> yang emmm..sem nekoč (ko je žan bil še majhen) tudi neki programiral ja .. zakaj prašaš? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !define žan bil še majhen
<CrazyLemon> par let nazaj
<zdobersek> www.raptureready.com
<zdobersek> do check!
<CrazyLemon> NO!
<zdobersek> night!
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-19
<sasa84> jutro LorD_DDooM in lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<njupalo> CrazyLemon:  pri ubuntu 12.04 mi ne dela kombinacija Alt-F2 na namizju. Kje bi lahko bila napaka?
<sasa84> njupalo, sistemske nastavitve-tipkovnica...
<sasa84> njupalo, alt+tab dela?
<sasa84> zdobersek, jeeeej
<sasa84> sem misnla nate, k sm pila ta drugo kavo <3
<CrazyLemon> freakin' addicts
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZMJeQ4yPPk
<Seniorita> Are You Right or Left Brain? - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, baje sem desna...d vidm če sm še :P
<sasa84> left :\
<sasa84> sicr pa...mi smo delal boljš poskuse pr psihologiji pa pedagogiki
<njupalo> sasa84 alt-tab dela
<sasa84> njupalo, si poskušal z nastavitvami tipkovnice?
<sasa84> sistemske nastavitve-tipkovnica-bližnjice...
<njupalo> pravkar iščem
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> mislm d maš to pod sistem...čak
<njupalo> hmmm ne najdem kje bi moralo biti to nastavljeno :(
<njupalo> pod sistem imam 4 možnosti
<sasa84> njupalo, http://screencloud.net/v/cJND
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> njupalo, včasih pa pomaga reboot :)
<njupalo> eh že nekaj časa ne dela ali pa sploh ni delalo torej sem med tem že večkrat restartal kiblo
<njupalo> sasa84 sem spremenil vrednost v Sistem, vendar ne dela, morda se moram odjaviti in Å¡e enkrat prijaviti.
<njupalo> sasa84  sem nekaj zaj... pri pokaži možnost zagona ukazne vrstice mi javi onemogočeno ali 'Nov pospeševalnik'
<njupalo> ah moram iti, bom pozneje to razčistil!
<CrazyLemon> da faq je nov pospeševalnik
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84 z alt + f2 ne zaženeš ukazno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> ampak dash se odpre
<CrazyLemon> in potem vpišeš svoj ukaz
<sasa84> men tud piše nov pospeševalnik
<sasa84> tole z alt f2...lohk je tud kej compiz u nekih čudnih :P
<sasa84> pmjih :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] elnino: Re: Dan odprte kode v NM in marčevsko prevajalsko pivo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39264/#p39264
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/13fjec/tfc2_downloading_with_steam_afaik_i_am_not_in/  crazylemon:
<Seniorita> TFC2 Downloading with Steam. AFAIK I am not in Steam Beta. : linux_gaming
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> I have a ATI HD4770, the game won't start with the current fglrx-legacy driver. AMD haven't updated it for a long time now, it needs new stuff to run TF2.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> sej mas apu 6x a nimas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak po moje se gre na splošno za fglrx driver
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny DOWNLOADAM!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ne fglrx legacy je drugacen od fglrx
<dz0ny> kao za nepodprte grafice 2x 4x 9600 itd
<dz0ny> kul
<dz0ny> jaz ne morem, sem se zastrupil z hrano, pa man sprehode do wc pa nazaj :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :(
<zdobersek> ?!?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny easy solution.. greš na wc..hlače dol.. laptop na kolena... in TF2 madness
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> tf2 dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek downloada že
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mja zraven pa zaslon pobruham
<CrazyLemon> time remaining: 9hrs :/
<dz0ny> btw coca-cola rocks
<dz0ny> crazylemon, to v win vleces?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> win je na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> tist pa je bogi dual core če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yay..700MB down 11.3GB to go
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 11G?? A ni to samo multiplayer Å¡pil?
<zdobersek> with nice graphics!
<zdobersek> 2.1/12.0GB
<zdobersek> 1.4MBps peak DL rate, amisu neki iskrice skacejo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek with VERY nice graphics :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: which your APU can't handle.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek we'll see about that kiddo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a maš 10mbps?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, 4
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39265/#p39265
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 4
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 4 what? nexus? yes pls
<zdobersek> 4 Mbps
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti piše na downloads strani
<CrazyLemon> v libraryu
<zdobersek> 'zdobersek is THE MAN'
<zdobersek> wha
<zdobersek> ne vem, grem pogledat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek primerjaj current network usage
<CrazyLemon> ter
<CrazyLemon> Downloaded
<CrazyLemon> meni se razlikuje za cca. 800mb :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker si mogoce 800mb prej zdownloadu, vmes si pa kej pavziru, restartu ... ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<zdobersek> congratulations, you have received 800mb for free.
<CrazyLemon> yay
<uni4dfx> oh yeah it was a fun weekend
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdej je že razlika 1gb :)
<CrazyLemon> na koncu bom mogu zdowloadat 20gb :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533714_4961280239579_1369655993_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 1.6gb razlike!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cestitam.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OTOH, se 45min!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 6hrs!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ampak ti bos se vsaj 5GB zraven povleku.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah kje
<CrazyLemon> okrog 7gb
<zdobersek> 2 gb gor dol
<zdobersek> to je sam ~1.5h!
<CrazyLemon> 1.5 * 3 = alot!
<zdobersek> & 1.5 * 7 = more!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [12.04] OpenVpn odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39266/#p39266
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39267/#p39267
<zdobersek> heheh, da vidimo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i hope it fails
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> 'CD Key authentication invalid for internet servers'
<zdobersek> too bad.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek restart steam
<zdobersek> smartass ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yw for faster downloads!
<CrazyLemon> 2.1gb razlike :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: http://fukung.net/v/43789/98deb6387b3aa5cdde33cd2929ef095d.jpg
<Seniorita> 98deb6387b3aa5cdde33cd2929ef095d.jpg &raquo; fukung.net : Hawaii is not a real place
<zdobersek> you silly google, you!
<sasa84> rm -rf --> make computer faster
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 2.8gb razlike :D
<CrazyLemon> 2.9*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 64 pinga
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats nothing
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=270 ms
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=51 time=331 ms
<CrazyLemon> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=3 ttl=51 time=352 ms
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> počasno
<CrazyLemon> to se pač zgodi če je linija čist zafilana :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a špilaš??? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vec, sem predober.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek riiiight :d
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: download the shit and we'll see how APU handles me.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek T - 2hrs
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sm že pri 3.5gb razlike :)
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<CrazyLemon> 4.3gb :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta tvoj bratranc čist vse zajebal !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res je!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr povej mu ko pride vn da pričakujem vsaj en brezplačn obrok v njegovi oštariji!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bova Å¡li skupi? :P
<sasa84> ps: nej ti povem, da je urko po novem na fb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 šli? sam če si luleka odrežem bova šli
<sasa84> pa tko se ga je otepou revež :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 do i look like i care? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pardonček no...ŠLA!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi ga povabč d lajka ubuntu.si na fbju...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej si njegova frendica?
<CrazyLemon> po tem kar ti je naredu na ircu?!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> nedopustno!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup...nimam ga med frendi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah tko..frend of frendice k ma frenda ga pozna ?
<CrazyLemon> od*
<sasa84> tam ob stran mi ga je pokazal...kao če ga poznam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..če je tam ob strani pol ga moraš sprejet
<CrazyLemon> zgleda ti je usojen
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> lej...zaenkrat Å¡e ne :P
<sasa84> men fb na chromu ful zaj*...en fleš more bit kriv al kaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 eh zdaj.. mogoče pa več ne snifa lepila in je zdaj čist normaln
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 izklopi chrome flash in vključi tastarga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bom kle javno razpravlala :P
<CrazyLemon> chrome flash je 11.4.smth
<sasa84> chrome flash se izkuč v chromu verjetno a ne?
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš v firefoxu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> about:plugins
<CrazyLemon> odpri
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, opera pa ff mi kul delata
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda
<CrazyLemon> ker ni chrome flasha not
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> a nisem bil dovolj jasen s tem ko sm omenu chrome flash 2x? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj si že ti na steamu
<CrazyLemon> shinybonsai ?
<zdobersek> shinybonsai
<CrazyLemon> Could not invite this friend. Your friend's limit is exceeded.
<CrazyLemon> yay..i can haz only 1 friend
<zdobersek> Y U SO SOCIAL
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CraziestLemon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yup
<zdobersek> bom jutr te poisku
<CrazyLemon> Playtime (hours):
<CrazyLemon> 2.8 last two weeks
<CrazyLemon> 0.72 on record
<CrazyLemon> i see you have been practicing little bonsai
<zdobersek> a sem mal zabluzu danes :>
<CrazyLemon> en mau ja :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: meni na Steamu ne najde nobenega s tem nickom ko je omenjen...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://steamcommunity.com/id/craziestlemon/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: ID :: Drazen
<LorD_DDooM> Error adding friend. Please try again
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM its just not meant to be :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa kwa mate enga hudiča s tem steam
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tiho..fantje se igramo :D
<sasa84> kwa to ena zadeva??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ffs
<CrazyLemon> preberi si novico!
<CrazyLemon> na www.ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vidiš da gre :D
<LorD_DDooM> Matr so leseni, Še osnovnega SSLa ne znajo pirhtat, čist vse sem  moral izklopit :( I feel naked :S
<LorD_DDooM> porihtat*
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi meli ubuntu.si playdatee :)))
<LorD_DDooM> Ima show you my ralgun skilz! :)
<LorD_DDooM> railgun
<CrazyLemon> Required OpenGL extension "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode" is not supported. Please update your OpenGL driver.
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<sasa84> majke, Å¡e jst bom tale steam probala...d bo mir pr bajt
<CrazyLemon> js iščem težave in posodabljam driver za grafično :)
<LorD_DDooM> A niso prav za Steam prišli eni unofficial beta testing gonilniki?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM za ati ?
<CrazyLemon> nič nisem prebral
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da za oba tabora...če se prav spomnim, nVidia ima one 310.xx, za AMD pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM edino prav bi bilo ja..sam ati je zdaj v težavah
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne vem no
<CrazyLemon> Oprostite, namestitev tega gonilnika je spodletela.
<CrazyLemon> Oglejte si dnevniško datoteko za podrobnosti: /var/log/jockey.log
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<sasa84> dej pa druzga :P
<sasa84> jst mam dva na voljo...en kao nek za stable...drug pa kwa vem :)
<CrazyLemon> oba naj bi bila stable
<CrazyLemon> sam drug naj bi bil posodobljen ob izdaji stabilne verzije
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa vidim da je vseeno nameščen
<CrazyLemon> zdj mi pod dodatni gonilniki pa piše da sta oba onemogočena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> najs
<CrazyLemon> sm vedu da to ni pametno :D
<sasa84> jst se bom drugoč s s tem steamom ukvarjala..k mi nek javla, d se noče konektat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 desni klik na ikonco v launchpadu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men verjem...to so mutni poslovi okol grafičnih zadev šart :P
<CrazyLemon> res bi lahk novico prebrala
<CrazyLemon> da se ne ponavljam 100x
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k hočm narest račun...mi javla, d se nek noče konektat
<sasa84> a se morm jst 100x ponavlat??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ker js enkrat preberem pa je dovolj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> nooo!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> Latest Beta Driver	109.4 MB	12.11 Beta	11/16/2012
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<LorD_DDooM> To je beta8, latest ja
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> a da probam latest beta? :D
<sasa84> kaj zdej fantički...bo kšn špil? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..če se ne znaš registrirat
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> sj...zdj grem počas spat :P
<CrazyLemon> js ne grem dokler ne bo ubuntu čist neuporaben :p
<CrazyLemon> torej dokler ga ne brejkam
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a ti povem pol se backup-a programe? :P
<sasa84> kok se*
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> ti Å¡e posebej CrazyLemon
<sasa84> nočko in čafči
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a misliš na dpkg --get-selections ? :>
<sasa84> dpkg...pa Å¡e en je :D
<sasa84> dns odkrila :S
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj reboot
<CrazyLemon> LP!
<CrazyLemon> ole
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre tale "AMD Testing use only"
<LorD_DDooM> To imajo pa vsi beta AMD gonilniki...se pa da izklopit.
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, en grd hack
<CrazyLemon> vem da se da
<lynxlynxlynx> en del gonilnika zgaziš
<CrazyLemon> po eni strani je 1337
<CrazyLemon> ampak me po drugi strani mal moti :D
<CrazyLemon> steam mi seg faulta zdaj :)
<CrazyLemon> kje se shranijo steam igre?
<CrazyLemon> v katerem diru?
<LorD_DDooM> steamapps
<LorD_DDooM> I think
<CrazyLemon> torej če pustim steamapp in drugo zbrišem ne bom rabu še enkrat downloadat ? :D
<LorD_DDooM> V teoriji to popolnoma drži
<CrazyLemon> no dejmo probat to teorijo :)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno crasha :/
<CrazyLemon> da ga je..
<CrazyLemon> steam mi nonstop crasha
<CrazyLemon> in nimam pojma zakaj
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> LN
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-20
<vijak> jutro vsem
<vijak> kdo Å¡e buden?
<vijak> kdorkoli?
<completeIdiot> malo pomoči?
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> hy.. sorry, to bother u.. i need some step-by-step help over Virtual Mashine.. i installed Virtual box, another OS, some extra pack, that was requiered to access HD, but.. still cant access any of HDDs.. i got installed linux ubuntu 12.04 LTS on externall hd, and in that same HD i got ntfs partition that i would like to acces over virtual mashine (win xp) - total neewbie
<s-by-s-HELP-VM> budni??
<sasa84> jutro lupastro
<sasa84> kofe grem kuhat...boš? :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, zate pa itak že vem :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim ... :')
<zdobersek> (ja, solzica je :))
<sasa84> zdobersek, jokaš od sreče? :)
<zdobersek> boljs kot da od zalosti.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39268/#p39268
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx  & LorD_DDooM :)
 * sasa84 ponudi Å¡alico zdobersek 
 * zdobersek sprejme, se zahvali
 * zdobersek odpre cokolado, ponudi sasa84
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si dober kot kruh
<sasa84> hvala lepa ;)
<zdobersek> hahah, enkrat mi je zupnik razlozu moj priimek
<zdobersek> je reku, 'ti si dobersek ... dober, in se kaj.'
<sasa84> LOL :))))
<anny> dan
<sasa84> elow
<anny> *ebeš E-davke  ;///!
<anny> je komu uspelo digitalno podpisat dokument znotraj sistema?
<sasa84> anny, ff ne dela?
<anny> pridem v sistem, a mi javlja napako pri podpisu
<anny> pazi, imajo ceeelo stran navodil za nas, toliko so prijazni ;)
<anny> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Introduction/RequirementsJava.aspx
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooo CrazyLemon, MišiLemon <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 :******************
<sasa84> mogoče je blo res tole mal tumač... :
<sasa84> :S
<zdobersek> sasa84: eh, niti priblizno :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek steam fails to run :(
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84 :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofe grem spet kuhat...Å¡e zate a ne
<zdobersek> sasa84: sem lihkar si skuhal
<zdobersek> realnega, ne virtualnega  :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: too bad ... FOR U!
<sasa84> ha, CrazyLemon ne zna naštimat :P
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
<CrazyLemon> suck it
<CrazyLemon> both of you little coffee bastards
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa? jst nč ne vidm :S
<CrazyLemon> pa zanimivo je tudi to da tudi prej ko mi steam ni delal da sem imel težave z miško kot zdaj :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim pointerja
<CrazyLemon> removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 4168 with name 0eBlobRegistryMutex_39649DE26DE25ACA665275B4F41A8708
<CrazyLemon> removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 4168 with name 0eBlobRegistrySignal_39649DE26DE25ACA665275B4F41A8708
<CrazyLemon> removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 4168 with name 0emSteamEngineInstance
<CrazyLemon> removing stale semaphore last operated on by process 4168 with name 0eSteamEngineLock
<CrazyLemon> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1.0)
<CrazyLemon> Uploading dump (in-process) [proxy '']
<CrazyLemon> /tmp/dumps/crash_20121120110222_1.dmp
<CrazyLemon> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge"
<CrazyLemon> success = yes
<CrazyLemon> response:  CrashID=bp-2456e7fb-33de-4dc3-86f9-50c562121120
<CrazyLemon> /home/....../Steam/steam.sh: vrstica 255:  4259 Segmentation fault      (izpis jedra) $DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PoorLemon
<dhbiker> crash tudi meni napiše
<dhbiker> samo segmentation fault pa ne xD
<dhbiker> ohhhhh
<dhbiker> TF2 gre inštalirat
<dhbiker> wooo
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo pa je predvsem to... če ga zalaufam kot normaln uporabnik mi crasha takoj
<dhbiker> meni je tudi zaj gnjavil za root feslo
<dhbiker> g*
<CrazyLemon> če ga pa kot sudo.. pa mi zalaufa normalno in lahko vpišem user pa geslo
<dhbiker> not sure why
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr
<dhbiker> a ?
<CrazyLemon> noče in noče
<CrazyLemon> z sudo neki dela
<CrazyLemon> pol pa crasha ko vpišem kodo iz maila
<dhbiker> lol...
<dhbiker> oh well
<dhbiker> apparently TF2 dela tak da
<dhbiker> bbl :>
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker you wish!
<anny> dan drugic!
<anny> izpad sistema :(
<CrazyLemon> anny jutro!
<anny> ooo, L'monca!
<anny> še drugič - je vam uspelo usposobiti digitalni podpis v E-davkih?
<anny> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Introduction/RequirementsJava.aspx
<CrazyLemon> Poskušali ste odpreti edavki.durs.si, vendar je strežnik uporabil potrdilo, ki ga je izdala oseba, ki ji operacijski sistem vašega računalnika ne zaupa.
<anny> ne, noter pridem, hevreka
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj pa te matra..sej so lepo napisana navodila :)
<anny> k tvojemu opozorilu - treba je namestiti digitalno potrdilo overovitelja sigov-ca v brskalnik
<anny> to sem že vse naredila
<anny> ko skušam podpisati namero od namenitvi dohodnine se mi prikaže tole
<anny> Napaka pri pridobivanju lokacije digitalnih potrdil: Skriptu "https://edavki.durs.si" so bili zavrnjeni privilegiji UniversalXPConnect.
<anny> no, saj tako "lepo" napisanih navodil smo na vladnih straneh že zeeeeloooo vajeni :/
<CrazyLemon> anny a https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Introduction/TestSign.aspx   ti dela?
<anny> ne
<CrazyLemon> anny torej neki nisi prav naštimala :)
<anny> ja, a kaj?
<CrazyLemon> anny najbolš da narediš kot piše v odstavku F.
<anny> že zjutraj sem poslala zahtevo za tehnično pomoč s PrtScr, pa nč...spijo paraziti!
<anny> pazi, sem že vse naredila
<CrazyLemon> anny pust ti tehnično pomoč
<CrazyLemon> pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> sm skopiraš
<CrazyLemon> karkoli ti v  java plugin konzoli izpiše
<anny> zakaj pa....zato jih plačujemo!
<CrazyLemon> ob obisku testsign.apx
<CrazyLemon> aspx*
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: kaj ?
<dhbiker> če sem ga igral malo
<anny> ok, sem
<CrazyLemon> anny prilepi na pastebin.com vsebino
<CrazyLemon> in skopiraj link sm
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker lucky bastard :)
<anny> sem
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon :*
<CrazyLemon> anny ne nisi ker ne vidim linka :D
<dhbiker> :D :D :D
<anny> http://pastebin.com/9KjBD3Tx
<Seniorita> Napaka pri pridobivanju lokacije digitalnih potrdil: Skriptu "https://edavki.dur - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> anny čak..samo to ti izpiše v java plugin konzoli?
<anny> čak mal...a se midva pogovarjava o dveh različnih stvareh?
<anny> kako preverim, če sem jo prav namestila
<CrazyLemon> anny js ves čas govorim o izpisu v java plugin konzoli.. ne vem pa o čem ti govoriš :D
<anny> ok...kako pridem do njega?
<CrazyLemon> najprej mi povej kaj izpiše ukaz
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/lib/java/jre*
<anny> ls: dostop do /usr/lib/java/jre* ni mogoč: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> in kot berem na internetu glede napake.. firefox 17+  več ne podpira universalXPConnect
<CrazyLemon> anny javo si zihr da si namestila javo?
<anny> :(
<anny> bom Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> anny
<CrazyLemon> http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<Seniorita> Verify Java Version
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti izpiše
<anny> Congratulations! You have the recommended Java installed (Version 7 Update 9).
<anny> Napaka pri podpisovanju dokumenta: vaše digitalno potrdilo ne obstaja v shrambi potrdil.  Za podpisovanje morate svoje digitalno potrdilo uvoziti v shrambo potrdil.
<anny> ok, premaknila sem se eno stopnico naprej!
<CrazyLemon> no..uvozi svoje potrdilo :)
<anny> čaaaaki...kje je v Unityju System - Preferences?
<CrazyLemon> a imaš angleški al slovenski ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> če imaš slovenski so to sistemske nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> in jih najdeš prek pregledne plošče
<anny> slovenski
<CrazyLemon> ali pa imaš v desnem zgornjem kotu ikonco za možnosti
<CrazyLemon> in tam piše sistemske nastavitve
<anny> da, a tam ni ikone Sun Java Plugin Control Panel
<CrazyLemon> res je ni! :D
<anny> je*iga :D
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> probaj zalaufat "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/ControlPanel"
<CrazyLemon> v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> pa brez navednic
<anny> emmm...mislim, da ni verzija 6 ampak 7 :)
<CrazyLemon> no..sej si velika punca.. zamenjaj 6 z 7 :D
<anny> ne, tudi 7 ne prime
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/lib/jvm/
<CrazyLemon> izpiše kaj v stilu java-X-sun ?
<CrazyLemon> al java karkoli :D
<anny> bash: /usr/lib/jvm/: Is a directory
<CrazyLemon> anny
<anny> :D
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/lib/jvm/
<CrazyLemon> ls je spredaj
<CrazyLemon> el es
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> java-1.5.0-gcj-4.6       java-6-openjdk-common  java-7-openjdk-i386 java-1.6.0-openjdk-i386  java-6-openjdk-i386    java-7-oracle java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386  java-7-openjdk-common
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<anny> no, Marija se je prikazala, kaj pa zdaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/ControlPanel
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj
<CrazyLemon> čist preveč jav imaš inštaliranih
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi :)
<anny> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/ControlPanel"
<CrazyLemon> brez " "
<CrazyLemon> ammm... js sm že pošteno lačen..tko da ti bo sasa84 pomagala naprej :) ane sasa84
<CrazyLemon> brb
<anny> hvala in dober tek!
<sasa84> kaj zdej dogaja? :P
<anny> k***e ene!
<anny> skratka...prišla do okna Control Panel, namestila certifikat, vse OK...a sistem ga še vedno ne zazna in javlja enako napako
<CrazyLemon> anny
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker je druga java v uporabi :)
<CrazyLemon> dej prilepi na pastebin.com izpis ukaza
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l java-* | grep ii
<CrazyLemon> al pa! odpri 'about:plugins' v brskalniku
<CrazyLemon> ter tam poglej katera java je v uporabi
<anny> http://pastebin.com/BHHnENZ0
<Seniorita> ii  java-common                                                 0.43ubuntu2      - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> še bolše :D
<anny> Java (TM) Plug-in 1.7.0_09
<CrazyLemon> anny samo ena java je ?
<anny> samo to mi izpiše
<CrazyLemon> anny i'm lost :D
<anny> lahko pošljem PrtScr, če ne verjameš
<CrazyLemon> anny verjamem..sam sm mislu da je to vzrok težav
<CrazyLemon> sam če je sam ena java..pol ni
<anny> sej jaz sem tudi
<anny> to ni narejeno za ljudi IMHO :)
<CrazyLemon> anny dej mi še povej kaj izpiše ukaz  ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386/
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zanima me sam če je 'jre' omenjen
<anny> bin  docs  jre  man
<anny> je
<CrazyLemon> anny no
<CrazyLemon> probaj Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/ControlPanel
<CrazyLemon> zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> ter prečekiraj če je potrdilo notri
<anny> no such file
<CrazyLemon> i give up :)
<CrazyLemon> anny srečno!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> čao!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne Å¡e :p
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386/jre/
<anny> ASSEMBLY_EXCEPTION  bin  lib  man  THIRD_PARTY_README
<CrazyLemon> anny in Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/
<anny> itweb-settings  javaws   orbd     policytool  rmiregistry  tnameserv java            keytool  pack200  rmid        servertool   unpack200
<CrazyLemon> ok.. zdej pa giveam up :)   ne vem kaj ga matra.. žal :)
<anny> ej, CR, dolžna sem ti en sixpack!   najmanj :)
<CrazyLemon> anny what for? :)    sej ne dela
<anny> ne se sekirat, bo bratec prečekiral...ing. rač
<CrazyLemon> anny povej mu naj začne najprej s tem da odstrani vse nepotrebne jave :)
<anny> to lahko tudi jaz :)
<anny> pač javni servisi niso narejeni za ljudi...vsaj za nas ne
<CrazyLemon> no..odstrani vse kar ima java v imenu.. in začni znova.. če bi se rada igrala in če imaš rada java glavobole :)
<CrazyLemon> anny so narejeni za ljudi
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne za ljudi z linux OS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> no saj to mislim :)
<anny> ti kr teci, če se ti mudi...pa na sixpack ne pozabi :) še 1x hvala!
<CrazyLemon> se mi ne mudi..sam sm obupal :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot bom kmalu obupal nad Steamom :)
<anny> O_o
<anny> ti si si pa naložil velik zalogaj :)
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> ampak lepo je prebrat da nisem edini http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882966056254927824/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<anny> respect!
 * CrazyLemon bows 
<anny> ;)
<LorD_DDooM> blows FIXXED
<VM-step-help> dan
<VM-step-help> kdo prispoten?
<VM-step-help> prisoten?
<anny> dan!
<anny> in prisebni tudi :)
<VM-step-help> ooo, super..
<VM-step-help> :)
<VM-step-help> imam kup vprašanj okoli linuxov..
<VM-step-help> samo... mi navodila ne potegnejo, ker nisem programer..
<anny> L'monca je tukaj glavca....jest pa n00b
<VM-step-help> aha
<VM-step-help> no.. saj.. baje ni težko, to kar rabim.. le par nastavitev
<anny> sej...veliko glav veliko ve...vsi smo že dali bridke boje čez
<anny> :)
<VM-step-help> :)
<VM-step-help> hehehehe
<anny> če je pa res! :)
<VM-step-help> po odkritju linuxa (prejšnji mesec) mi je uspelo preko Virtual Mashine naložiti win xp
<VM-step-help> tukaj pa se vse ustavi..
<VM-step-help> imam linux 12.04 lts, naložen na zunanji HD, preko katerega sem sedaj tu..
<VM-step-help> problem je, ker ne morem preko win xp, dostopati do zunanjega diska, na katerem je Å¡e ena ntfs particija..
<VM-step-help> tukaj sem dobil navodila, ki pa mi ne potegnejo..
<VM-step-help> :( ima kdo že ta boj za seboj?
<VM-step-help> anny? Å¡tajerc/ka?
<lupastro> zunanji disk imaš na usb-ju?
<VM-step-help> jap
<anny> ntfs je win sys
<lupastro> jaz sem delal sam preko virtualboxa, tam imaš nastavitve za usb, da avtomatično priklopi v VM vse naprave, ki so fizično priklopljene na PC in ni nobenega problema
<VM-step-help> in na tem zunanjem disku, je linux.. pa VM win xp..
<VM-step-help> ampak.. sem označil, da naj mounta.. pa nix.. :(
<lupastro> torej iz zunanjega diska zaženeš xp-je v VM ne vidiš pa vsebine diska
<VM-step-help> čak..
<anny> si najprej naložil win in potem linux ali obratno?
<lupastro> anny:  nima veze, ker nima dualboot
<anny> res...
<lupastro> VM-step-help:  lahko pa narediš kar pravi anny, če ne rabiš xp-jev istočasno z ubuntujem
<lupastro> poleg ubuntuja si instaliraš se xp-je
<lupastro> ko zaženeš pc, si izbereš kaj boš laufal
<VM-step-help> zunanji disk (160 gb) ima naložen linux, preko katerega sem tu.. (60gb za linux os) + (100gb v ntfs, kjer so shranjeni podatki...), ko se zažene komp (brez usb vodil) teče win xp.. z usb, pa me vpraša po linuxu..
<VM-step-help> razumljivejše?
<lupastro> jap
<VM-step-help> ok
<VM-step-help> se opravičujem, sem dislektik, pozabim povedati.. :(
<lupastro> torej nimaš virtualboxa ampak sam linux instaliran na drugem disku
<lupastro> ko zaženeš pc, grub zazna usb disk in  ti ponudi še linux
<VM-step-help> ja
<lupastro> ok :)
<VM-step-help> v linuxu pa je ta virtualna Å¡katla..
<lupastro> torej kaj te zanima?
<VM-step-help> z win xp
<lupastro> aha, torej imaš še eno instalacijo
<lupastro> v virtualboxu
<lupastro> ?
<lupastro> v linuxu poganjaš xpje v virtualboxu al čem drugem?
<VM-step-help> virtual box (v linuxu) ima sedaj naložen win xp
<VM-step-help> e ja, to!
<VM-step-help> linux požene xp! kam je šla tehnika?? :)
<lupastro> ok in iz teh windowsow ne vidiš vsebine na lastnem disku
<VM-step-help> jap
<VM-step-help> tako je
<VM-step-help> je možno dobiti navodila step-by-step?
<lupastro> sej so
<lupastro> sam pogooglat moraš ;)
<lupastro> kaj bi pa ti sploh na tem disku rad videl?
<lupastro> recimo tvojo mapo /home/ime iz linuxa?
<lupastro> za to moraš imet instalirano sambo
<lupastro> samba v linuxu skrbi za to, da se mape in datoteke iz linuxa vidne na windowsih in obratno
<VM-step-help> NE!  ampak ntfs particijo.. linux jo odpre,  (z read/write) vse super.. sedaj bi pa rad, da mi virtaulna mashina, (win xp) zazna ta zunanji disk, na katerem je ntfs particija.. da bi lahko dalje pisal knjigo...
<lupastro> in pa file sharing si moraš vklopit
<VM-step-help> aha
<VM-step-help> ok, a me lahko vodite?
<lupastro> kiri ubuntu imaš? ne me vikat orko didnio :)
<lupastro> dindio
<VM-step-help> ubuntu software center... samba, installing.. ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lupastro> ja ja
<lupastro> pa file sharing
<lupastro> file and folder sharing
<lupastro> je vse enostavno, ne? :)
<VM-step-help> file & folder sharing, naložim?
<VM-step-help> ali... kako?
<VM-step-help> lupastro?
<lupastro> ja, pol pa greš na places, odpreš to ntfs particijo in v njej izbereš mapo, ki jo želiš šerat in desni klik, properties in pol možnosti souporabe al sharing
<VM-step-help> stop !
<lupastro> sej ne grem nikamor
<VM-step-help> am...sedaj imam sambo naloženo.. file sharing se v sambi nastavi?
<lupastro> ne ne
<lupastro> pojdi na to ntfs particijo
<VM-step-help> sem tam
<VM-step-help> sedaj vidim vse kar imam...
<lupastro> mapo, ki jo želiš videt v winsih, desni klik
<VM-step-help> vse razen system volume info...
<lupastro> ja nas ne zanima to, ti pojdi do tiste mape ki jo želiš imet v windowsih
<VM-step-help> ok, označil
<lupastro> in desni klik nanjo
<VM-step-help> imam
<VM-step-help> basic, pa permissions
<lupastro> spodaj imaš zadnji vnos, lastnosti, enega prej pa možnosti souporabe
<VM-step-help> en prej je compress
<VM-step-help> ?
<lupastro> al pa greš kar na lastnosti in tab sharing
<lupastro> ?
<lupastro> če se ti ne pokaže, pomeni, da nimaš vseh pravic nad mapo
<VM-step-help> trenutek, bom dal vse v eno mapo, mogoče zaradi *.txt, *.doc ne gre...
<lupastro> ne ne
<lupastro> taja, probaj tako ja
<lupastro> kreiraj mapo
<lupastro> aja*
<VM-step-help> ok, imam mapo test..
<VM-step-help> :)
<lupastro> ok
<lupastro> desni klik
<lupastro> imaš sharing?
<VM-step-help> aha, sedaj pa je sharing... ups.. samo malo.. morem vlc ubit, ker je dostopal do the podatkov..
<lupastro> sudo killall vlc
<VM-step-help> ok, imam
<VM-step-help> sharing options
<lupastro> Å¡eraj mapo, pol bi jo moral videt v winsih
<lupastro> sam obkljukaj in dej ime, vse ostalo naredi sam
<VM-step-help> comment pustim prazen...
<lupastro> ja
<VM-step-help> 3 kljukice?
<lupastro> pa dovoljenja nastavi
<lupastro> lahko ja
<VM-step-help> allow others to read/write.., guest access
<VM-step-help> je to to?
<lupastro> če imaš pc na lokalni mreži ti bodo zaradi tretje kljukice vsi prišli not, sam da veš
<lupastro> moralo bi bit
<lupastro> zaženi xp-je
<VM-step-help> lokalna mreža?
<VM-step-help> preko lan povezava?
<lupastro> in v network neighbourhood poišči mapo
<lupastro> ja
<VM-step-help> brb
<lupastro> xp-je upam uporabljaš v seamless mode ;)
<VM-step-help> seamless mode???
<VM-step-help> win xp is up
<lupastro> jap, efekt je tak, da zgubiš desktop, windowse zlije z desktopom od linuxa, zgoraj imaš vrstico od ubuntuja, spodaj pa start vrstico od winsov
<VM-step-help> ha?
<lupastro> vsi programi pa zgleda, kot da laufajo z linuxa
<VM-step-help> vse je... kot v enem okencu za mapo...
<lupastro> taka lušna stvar
<VM-step-help> to morem probat.. :)
<VM-step-help> sam da je lušno... ker sem se na linuxe spravil zaradi migajočih oken (compiz)
<VM-step-help> :-/
<lupastro> imaš možnost instalirat guest additions
<VM-step-help> ?
<lupastro> hahaha
<lupastro> si pa izbral ta prav vzrok ;)
<lupastro> ne zato, ker vse kar normalen uporabnik rabi, teče boljše ;)
<VM-step-help> heh, nekako te morejo pritegniti..
<VM-step-help> :)
<lupastro> boš videl z izkušnjami
<VM-step-help> ja, sem opazil... win xp se zažene v treh secundah...
<lupastro> navaden uporabnik lepše dela z ubuntujem kot pa z winxp
<VM-step-help> jeeej
<lupastro> libreoffice je vse kar rabiš, chrome in thunderbird in navadna pisarna laufa bp
<VM-step-help> ok, sem na namizju od xp-a.. kaj pa sedaj?
<VM-step-help> bp? pa pomeni?
<lupastro> start mycomputer in prebrskaj network neighbourhood
<lupastro>  tam bi moral najti Å¡erano mapo
<lupastro> znotraj linux mašine
<VM-step-help> network places?
<lupastro> jap
<VM-step-help> prazno
<lupastro> pol greš na windows
<lupastro> probaj refresh naredit
<lupastro> ammm
<lupastro> sem tudi jaz mojega zalaufal
<VM-step-help> map network drive?? je to to?
<lupastro> načeloma ja, sam moraš vedet kje ga dobiš
<lupastro> kakšne xp-je imaš? pro al home edition?
<VM-step-help> uf...
<VM-step-help> brb
<VM-step-help> piše pro, verzija 2002, sp3
<VM-step-help> so bolji home?
<VM-step-help> je bolje imeti home verzijo?
<lupastro> my network places -> view workgroup computers
<lupastro> ne je ok pro
<VM-step-help> pa je sedaj tukaj prazno..
<lupastro> sam, da mi zmelje
<lupastro> klikni na folder, my network places, entire network, microsoft windows network
<VM-step-help> add network place wizard, našel test file
<lupastro> no pol je ql
<lupastro> ti je prikloplo?
<VM-step-help> stop
<VM-step-help> type a name for this network place...  bo to pol izgledalo kot.. c:\blabla? da vem, kaj dam za ime..
<lupastro> ja napiši test in bo ok
<lupastro> ne ne bo link ampak zraven napiše
<VM-step-help> finish.. sedaj pa stoji..
<VM-step-help> melje
<VM-step-help> Å¡e kuj melje... joj, kako ljubim linuxe...
<VM-step-help> :)
<lupastro> linux, ni množinski samostalnik ;) hehe
<VM-step-help> am... rdeči X...
<VM-step-help> test in not accesible.. you might not have permission to use this network...
<VM-step-help> the network path was not found?
<VM-step-help> je to zato, ker je vse na zunanjem usb-u?
<lupastro> ti pravim, da moraš poznat pravo pot ;)
<VM-step-help> hm... brb
<VM-step-help> in to je ta..
<VM-step-help> \\zion\test
<VM-step-help> hm.. če je zion ime kompa...
<VM-step-help> reboot, grem pogledat, če je v virtualki treba kaj prestavit
<lupastro> nope ni lih tko
<VM-step-help> v virtualki pravi, shared folders.. mashine folders... pa je takoj spodat test   /mediia/stufer/test
<VM-step-help> auto mount on, full access
<VM-step-help> wow.. ali bi jaz dejansko moral do te mape preko usb-a priti? ker je na usb-i...
<VM-step-help> lupastro?? prosim vrni se v linux okolje.. ne pusti, da ti microsoft pere betico... :P
<lupastro> haha
<LorD_DDooM> Tole s sambo ne bo šlo..potrebno je VM ročno določiti do katerih map ima dostop. V Virtualbox Managerju pod Shared Folders določiš želeno mapo, automount in to je to
<lupastro> moram it, me kličejo na sestanek
<VM-step-help> ok
<lupastro> evo LorD_DDooM se je opogumil ;)
<VM-step-help> have your day!
<LorD_DDooM> VM-step-help: če si v VM Managerju, podji pod Shared Folders
<VM-step-help> hvala, ok, sem tu
<VM-step-help> in tam
<LorD_DDooM> Potem imaš na desni opcijo Adds a new shared folder
<VM-step-help> ready
<LorD_DDooM> Odpre se okence  Add share
<LorD_DDooM> Pod Folder Path daš "Other" in v nautilusu označiš želeno particijo/mapo
<VM-step-help> to je mapa test, ki je na zunanjem usb-u
<VM-step-help> že potrjeno
<VM-step-help> read/write access - full
<VM-step-help> auto mount?
<LorD_DDooM> Nato daš automount, da ti ga vsakič mounta (vendar ga moraš imeti mountanega tudi v linuxu preden zaženeš VM)
<LorD_DDooM> To je to, sedaj bi ga moral videti v Raziskovalcu XPjev
<VM-step-help> saj mislim, da je.. čak... če ne bi bil, mi muzika ne bi delala, ker je v test mapi
<VM-step-help> ok, booting xp..
<VM-step-help> odprl moj računalnik.. empty.. čak, mogoče v network places?
<LorD_DDooM> Včasih ti ga ne zna avtomatsko mountat, ga moraš ročno... ko imaš zagnan VM, imaš spodaj par ikonic (če nimaš fullscreen), ena je ikona treh diskov, klikneš na diske in ukažeš da naj mounta HDD
<LorD_DDooM> Network/Shared je
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ponavadi ima čudno ime tipa: media/zion/sdasdada
<VM-step-help> e ja, to imam sedaj jaz... test na koncu
<VM-step-help> samo... tretutek
<VM-step-help> am... če so to isti trije diski, pol utripa rdeča in zelena pikica v njih...  v my network places, sem našel želeno mapo.. ki pa je ne odpre, ker želi imeti geslo???
<LorD_DDooM> Hm
<VM-step-help> linux me ne vprašuje po geslu.. razen login/install/remove programs
<LorD_DDooM> Tkole bova naredila
<VM-step-help> ready
<LorD_DDooM> Odprešv Linuxu Nautilus (raziskovalec)
<VM-step-help> am... ? home folder?
<VM-step-help> a je to to?
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, to ti bo doprlo nautilus
<LorD_DDooM> odprlo
<VM-step-help> ok, done
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj pa levo zgoraj najdeš svojo particijo in desni klik nanjo->Properties
<VM-step-help> done
<LorD_DDooM> Zavihek Permissions (drugi tab)
<LorD_DDooM> In poglej kdo je Owner in Group
<VM-step-help> owner "tim" (jaz), group "tim", others empty
<LorD_DDooM> Pod Group imap napisano Folder access: None?
<VM-step-help> am.. owner.. folder acces read/write.. file access empty??
<LorD_DDooM> To je kul
<VM-step-help> vsi trije imajo file access empty
<LorD_DDooM> Folder acces
<VM-step-help> owner/folder access: read/write
<VM-step-help> group/folder access: none
<VM-step-help> others/folder access: none
<VM-step-help> ...
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, mislim da je v temu problem, nisem pa siguren. NTFS ima drugačen način ravnanja s pravicami, zato ti javlja napako z geslom, če je bila particija ustvarjena na Windowsih. Če pogledaš druge particije/mape, imajo pod Group/Others --> FOlder access "Access files".
<LorD_DDooM> Samo poseganje v lastniške pravice particij je pa že nevarno početje, pa ne vem če bi si ti upal predlagati
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa imaš na tej particiji, glasbo/filme/dokumente?
<VM-step-help> am.. celoten usb disk, je bil z mft tablo vred, preštiman v life verziji linux ubuntu 11... prestavim vsem na access files???
<LorD_DDooM> Ne moreš prestavit, za to rabiš privilegiran način (sudo)
<VM-step-help> ok? wtf je sudo?
<VM-step-help> :(
<VM-step-help> sorry, nisem programer..
<LorD_DDooM> Problem je, ker ti zna sprememba pravic poškodavati tabelo in posledično narediti podatek na disku neuporabno...zdaj upam da razumeš zakaj si ne upam predčagati
<VM-step-help> hm.. a morda obstaja kakšna opcija team wiever-a??
<VM-step-help> aha..
<LorD_DDooM> Obstaja
<VM-step-help> that sux..
<anny> http://xkcd.com/149/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Sandwich
<CrazyLemon> predlagaj.. kaj te briga.. ni tvoj NTFS drive
<LorD_DDooM> brb, duty calls, 30 min
<CrazyLemon> :P
<VM-step-help> ta limona je zelo pameten/a.. ima prav.. ni tvoje.. nekako se morem naučiti... pa če izgub tri leta dela napisane knjige.. je moj blem... predlagaj
<VM-step-help> tyt
<VM-step-help> brb
<VM-step-help> am.. a mi linux tudi kakšen firewall?
<anny> seveda
<lupastro> ufw
<CrazyLemon> gufw
<lupastro> fufla...a ne to je že nekaj drugega
<lupastro> :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<anny> lupiiiii :*
<VM-step-help> kako pa ga nastavim? ker.. edine opcije, ki jih ima.. so deny reject, allow
<anny> allow in greš spat
<lupastro> povej raje kaj bi rad nastavil, ker za normalno delo, je že vse tko kot mora bit
<lupastro> če želiš odpret port, daš allow za tisti port in to je to
<anny> klikneš na + spodaj
<lupastro> sudo ufw allow 10025 in to je to
<VM-step-help> pa.. ne bi rad, da bi mi kdo brisal kaj...
<lupastro> pol pa raje zaklepaj desktop ;)
<VM-step-help> aha
<lupastro> ;)
<VM-step-help> torej, se da
<VM-step-help> fuck.. nisem varen torej...
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Steam mi javi Fatal error: Failed to load steamui.so
<LorD_DDooM> What is your explanation?
<zdobersek> CONDOM
<zdobersek> WRAP THE COMPUTER IN A CONDOM
<anny> ojoj
<VM-step-help> ja, najboljša opcija :)
<anny> zelo si varen...v 3 letih nobenega incidenta pri meni
<zdobersek> al pa kontracepcijske kartice, to tud lahko.
<anny> 99%
<zdobersek> > 0%
<zdobersek> < 100% :/
<VM-step-help> anny? lahko private?
<zdobersek> ne bom vec motu, se pa tole logira in potem poindeksira na internetu, tko da so debate v pomoc tud drugim.
<zdobersek> se oproscam :>
<anny> private v živo
<zdobersek> no, tega pa ni treba na internet dajat.
<VM-step-help> ok.. kdaj in kje? :P
<zdobersek> ... in ze ni vec private. :>
<anny> ko bo naslednje ubuntu srečanje
<VM-step-help> ?? ta so tudi??
<anny> ko smo že pri tem, naloži še ClamTK  - antivirus
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 64bit OS?
<VM-step-help> ne najde...
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: seveda
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no.. po tem ko si updejtal steam.. si ga tudi brejkal :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM preveri če pa imaš steamui.so v Steam folderju
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze dela steam?
<zdobersek> teb?
<CrazyLemon> ls ~/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<CrazyLemon> total breakdown
<VM-step-help> anny? kdaj pa je naslednje srečanje ubuntovcev?
<VM-step-help> in kje?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: reinstall?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek probal..žnjkrat
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga
<zdobersek> sam TF2 bi si rajs kam prej premaknu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sem :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj vse si pobrisu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fse!
<CrazyLemon> gotof je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ~/Steam? ~/.steam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yup yup
<VM-step-help> Å¡tajerci?? ;)
<CrazyLemon> .steampid
<CrazyLemon> .steampath
<CrazyLemon> VM-step-help fuj to
<anny> uf uf
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sva kr koncala.
<VM-step-help> hihihihihihi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hahaha
<VM-step-help> cari!
<zdobersek> ^ what he said
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e kak predlog? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a mas 64bit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yup
<zdobersek> ne razumem se v APUje
<CrazyLemon> ia32-libs je installed če misliš da je to
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha, ok, naslednji predlog - kupi si CPU?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek imam CPU..pa GPU!
<CrazyLemon> fse v enem!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> prevec v enem
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: prejle sem ga prvič inštaliral na svež sistem, v prvo je javilo ta error, nič nisem updejtal. ALso, najde mi ta fajl steamui.so
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: opis napako
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bom kr zalafu steam da se namesti
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk prečekiraš :D
<VM-step-help> grem.. mejte se
<CrazyLemon> aja zdobersek veš kaj je zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> ko se 'steam' obesi
<CrazyLemon> mi pointer od miške izgine
<CrazyLemon> medtem pa ko zalaufam "sudo steam"
<CrazyLemon> pa neki dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne dost :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: video driverji ... ktere mas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the latest and greatest!
<CrazyLemon> amd latest beta!
<zdobersek> NVIDIA OR ATI
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> FFS
<zdobersek> jao.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa pravijo tapravi betovci, jim dela steam na AMDju?
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<CrazyLemon> Issue Report: Steam doesn't starts on Ubuntu 12.04 (amd64)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882965737363059544/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/search/?q=APU
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni APU kriv ker mi je steam včeraj normalno delal :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je bil kak update?
<zdobersek> neki se spomnem, da so kernel v bliznji preteklosti updateal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek samo steam update :)
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I HAVE FOUND YOUR PROBLEM
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo update končan
<CrazyLemon> pa ti pokažem vse kar se izpiše!
<zdobersek> IT WAS A STEAM UPDATE
<CrazyLemon> innnnnnn
<CrazyLemon> pointer je zginu
 * zdobersek reveals himself to be Cpt. Obvious and flies off
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372532/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> open("/etc/X11/atiogl.conf", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<CrazyLemon> open("/etc/X11/atiogl.conf", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<CrazyLemon> open(".//atiogl.xml", O_RDONLY)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: /tmp/dumps/crash_20121120152900_1.dmp
<zdobersek> Can I haz?
<CrazyLemon> open("/etc/ati/atiapfuser.blb", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<CrazyLemon> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<CrazyLemon> tole je stracea
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je v /tmp/dumps/crash_20121120152900_1.dmp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..to je posebej strace
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je pa v tistem dumpu?
<CrazyLemon> ein moment
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/zdobersek.txt
<CrazyLemon> p.s.
<CrazyLemon> če odpreš v browserju bo freeznu
<CrazyLemon> ah ne bo
<CrazyLemon> sam 640 vrstic je
<zdobersek> gedit je freeznu ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it happens
<lupastro> ni, sam break si je vzel, ki te ima dovolj...
<CrazyLemon> cat zdobersek.txt | less
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a je možno da mi Steama noče pognat, ker sem na open source AMD gonilnikih?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne
<CrazyLemon> enim dela na opensource gonilnikih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si ti na open source gonilnikih?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sumim na tisto kar je strace izpisal
<CrazyLemon> atiogl.conf manjka
<CrazyLemon> pa atiapfuser.blb
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si zalaufal steam v terminalu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zgoogli, kje to dobis.
<LorD_DDooM> jap, ene erroje ven pomeče
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kaj uporabnega? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1353371323_client)
<LorD_DDooM> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1.0)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa poj v okenčku un error steamui
<CrazyLemon> to je vse kul
<CrazyLemon> ni error
<LorD_DDooM> Saj zdajle gledam po steamforumu, bojda ima folk probleme po novem updejtu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a mi poveš ls ~/Steam/ubuntu12_32/ | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> kaj dobiš
<zdobersek> 30
<zdobersek> bi se rad kak md5sum?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne hvala
<zdobersek> hm hm, steam hoce geslo, da se updatea
<zdobersek> is it a trap?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it is
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti imaš 64bit OS ?
<CrazyLemon> če ja
<CrazyLemon> posodobi steam
<CrazyLemon> me prav zanima :D
<zdobersek> ... and that's what he did.
<dz0ny> hej družb tf2 dela potem al ne?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dela.
<LorD_DDooM> Kako se pa posododbi steam?
<dz0ny> družba*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dela..če ti bo steam delal :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM steam -> check for client updates
<CrazyLemon> v meniju steama
<LorD_DDooM> ja meni niti do tja ne pride
<lupastro> ma ne bi Å¡li vi kaj programirat ne pa igrice nabijat,a? :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM drugač pa ti steam na začetku preveri
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> A je kaka komanda?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ni potrebna..steam sam preveri
<zdobersek> steam client is up-to-date
<zdobersek> in dela.
<CrazyLemon> lupastro ne nabijamo igrice.. razbijamo programe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lupastro: ce me kdo placa!
<zdobersek> drugac pa kokr je CrazyLemon reku, WE R HACKERS.
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo tu ati kartico?
<CrazyLemon> ls /etc/X11/atiogl.conf
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> aja..pogoj je da mu dela steam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/atiogl.conf: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ti ne prideš v poštev..ker ti steam ne dela :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ker rasist
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<CrazyLemon> steamist :D
<LorD_DDooM> == ==
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302680_10151196887333416_298129743_n.jpg      NOT SAFE FOR WORK
<CrazyLemon> ampak good one! :D
<anny> čao
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: Å¡e zmeraj ti ne dela steam ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker nope
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker zgleda je amd driver 12.11 related :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še steam update ni čisto nič pomagal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: kak te to če pa ste pred cajtom ati tak hvalili :D :D :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ati rocks!
<CrazyLemon> sam steam sux :(
<dhbiker> pssh
<dhbiker> jaz lahko Å¡pilam TF2 ti pa ne
<dhbiker> HA!
<dhbiker> :D
<dz0ny> enemu ki mu tf2 dela bi prosil da mi ls /Steam/SteamApps
<dhbiker> sec
<dhbiker> a sem ?
<dhbiker> al pastebin
<dz0ny> pastebin
<dhbiker> http://pastebin.com/FFTR5iuG
<Seniorita> appmanifest_1250.acf appmanifest_22010.acf appmanifest_41070.acf common download - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> thx
<CrazyLemon> serious_driv3r :>
<dhbiker> dayum
<dhbiker> :P
<dz0ny> dhbiker: lahko prosim z ls -all
<dhbiker> v steamapps ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dhbiker> http://pastebin.com/mnsxmtsi
<Seniorita> total 12940528 drwxr-xr-x  7 marko users       4096 Nov 20 16:45 . drwxr-xr-x 21 - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> jao..Å¡e vedno ne vem zakaj pointer zgine ko zalaufam steam in mi steam crasha
<dhbiker> meni pa včasih pointer zrcali
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa si vceri vsaj igral?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<CrazyLemon> en opengl error dobu
<CrazyLemon> [23:33:07] <CrazyLemon> Required OpenGL extension "GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode" is not supported. Please update your OpenGL driver.
<dz0ny> yay samo 512 mora dol potegnit
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<dz0ny> tf2 ne dela
<dz0ny> mja tf2 + ati beta driver maybe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny probi brez ati driverja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> 12.10 driver probi
<dz0ny> sej zažene samo mam črn zaslon + zvok
<dz0ny> kao ni podpore za glsv 1.3
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poglej če je kak hint na steam forumu
<dz0ny> mhm ravno to
<dhbiker> trololo
<dhbiker> :D
<dz0ny> naah
<CrazyLemon> js poskušam eno 12.11 beta
<CrazyLemon> vendar ne zadnja
<dz0ny> sem probal fglrx, fglrx-updates, fglrx (stabilna ), fglrx (beta) fail, fail
<CrazyLemon> nč..reboot
<CrazyLemon> držimo pesti!
<CrazyLemon> ok..uspešno se logiral v steam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny black screen + zvok :(
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> jaz se igram z LC_NUMERIC=C SteamAppId=440 ./hl2.sh -dev -console -game tf -novid -windowed
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in? dela?
<dz0ny> pa tud ne pridem nikamor
<dz0ny> berem tole  http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882965239689221201/#c882966056438496861
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak vsaj vem da je bil driver krivec za neuspeh!
<CrazyLemon> yay :D
<dz0ny> s tem tipom http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882965737395265513/#c882965737479270723 mava enko grafično samo proc drugi, njemu ela meni ne
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<dz0ny> dela
<dz0ny> *
<CrazyLemon> js sm vidu da je dost opengl errorjev
<CrazyLemon> v smislu "this driver doesnt support opengl bla bla"
<dz0ny> mja pri meni so problem shaderji, ki se ne prevedejo. Če nastavim C lang, pa tudi ni učinka
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1634-1: Python Keyring vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1634-1/
<LorD_DDooM> Serious Sam 3 is now available in beta "publicbeta", which does not require a password
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1632-2: Django regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1632-2/
<CrazyLemon> Compile of "shadowmodel_ps20" Failed:
<CrazyLemon> This system DOES NOT support the OpenGL extension GL_ARB_debug_output.
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo je bela cesta
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: kaj si reko da ati rocks ? :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ati rocks..steam sux!
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056498555291/
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<dhbiker> well... closed beta je Å¡e zmeraj tak da...
<CrazyLemon> jah..ni več!
<CrazyLemon> če vsi lahk downloadajo TF2
<CrazyLemon> to ni closed beta :D
<dhbiker> ...
<Sky[x]> ok eno vprasanje
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je Ja.     to je bilo pa lahko vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> lp
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo
<R33D3M33R> -NickServ- Invalid password for R33D3M33R a sem vseeno prijavljen ... kako je to mogoče?
<sasa84> http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/stars/
<Seniorita> 100,000 Stars
<sasa84> oj R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> oj
<R33D3M33R> preizkušam program Konversation :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dz0ny dz0ny dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> TF2 MI DELA!!
<CrazyLemon> DEEEEEELAAAAAAAAA
<dz0ny> džizs zvočniki bodo pregoreli
<dz0ny> kaj si storil?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny  LC_ALL="C" steam -nojoy steam://run/440
<CrazyLemon> sam je problem ane
<CrazyLemon> ker mi bo procesor skurlo
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> grem v igro!
<CrazyLemon> brb
<dz0ny> naah, kateri gonilnik?
<CrazyLemon> uuuuh
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo hudo
<CrazyLemon> čist pre fcking slab gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny beta
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem katera
<CrazyLemon> vem da ni zadnja
<dz0ny> do share, sej si naredil paket ne ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pakete sem  zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> lahk ti pa najdem link
<dz0ny> dej link potem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<dz0ny> tega mam tudi jaz in je zadnji
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> beta8 je zadnji
<CrazyLemon> ta je sam "beta"
<CrazyLemon> imam oba in z beta8 mi steam ne dela
<CrazyLemon> z beta pa
<dz0ny> uu pa res
<dz0ny> kako si namestil? paketi?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kot ponavadi
<CrazyLemon> zbuildaš pakete
<CrazyLemon> pa dpkg -i
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pa atico..smth --intial
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že tist
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: still?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nigga pls!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://steamcommunity.com/id/craziestlemon/ "recently played" says w00t ?
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: ID :: Drazen
<CrazyLemon> TF2!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WOOT
<zdobersek> WOOT WOOT
<zdobersek> R U ANY GOOD
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i shot twice
<CrazyLemon> and i killed the deputy!
<CrazyLemon> :)))99
<CrazyLemon> ammmm
<CrazyLemon> gonilnik je obupen
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm mogu ugasnit če ne bi mi ventilator poletel skupaj z računalnikom :D
<zdobersek> but it's not APU's fault!
<zdobersek> Oh no no!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope apu works like a charm
<R33D3M33R> a  boš sprejel invajt ali ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pravkar sem :9
<R33D3M33R> ql
<R33D3M33R> no, lahko kak tf2 zaigramo, ko bom spet doma :)
<R33D3M33R> na Linuxu offcourse ;)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ko bo zrihtan ati driver..for sure :)
<CrazyLemon> itak nas je že nekaj takih tu ki imamo steam pa TF2
<CrazyLemon> tko da play date it is!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> jah, sem na istem kot ti :P
<dz0ny> cak zdej rabimo samo Å¡e privat server
<R33D3M33R> eh, zakaj privat?
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi Å¡li man vs machine :)
<R33D3M33R> me ful zanima kak je to
<R33D3M33R> samo rabimo 6 ljudi
<zdobersek> 4 vidim
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM je 5.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam trick je..da boš vidu spet črn zaslon + zvok
<zdobersek> dhbiker 6.
<CrazyLemon> ampak pust da se naloži
<CrazyLemon> ker js sm že mislu killat
<CrazyLemon> pa zaslišim drug zvok :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: -novid daj odspred
<CrazyLemon> -nojoy -novid
<CrazyLemon> good thinking valve
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny baje v naslednjem updejtu ne bo potrebe po "nojoy"
<CrazyLemon> bbl/s
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/l7M8 ...
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> đizs krajst, vi še niste pršli do odrešenja pr tem steamu a? :P
<R33D3M33R> nope
<sasa84> a komu normalno dela zadeva?
<dz0ny> bomo videli
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz je Å¡e nisem preizkusil :)
<R33D3M33R> ker sem potrpežljiv ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: steam == hot air ;)
<dz0ny> uu dela
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, včeri sem namestila kde4 za probo...
<R33D3M33R> u, a res?
<R33D3M33R> a na Ubuntu?
<R33D3M33R> drugače ti priporočam, da počakaš na KDE 5.0
<R33D3M33R> ker bodo menda ful poenostavili menije
<lynxlynxlynx> a sploh je že ETA?
<R33D3M33R> ne, mogoče bomo videli še 4.11
<R33D3M33R> ne vem ...
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, ja... preveč zapleten mi je deloval vse skupej...povn nekih "knofov" in vsega sranja
<R33D3M33R> no saj, torej počakaj na 5.0, ki bo tudi bolje preveden ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<R33D3M33R> meni so drugače knofi zakon ;)
<R33D3M33R> več nastavitev, boljše je :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡kratjeljubci tega ne zastopijo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, res...mi mamo gnome pamet :)
<dz0ny> ti CrazyLemon meni tudi brez nojoy dela očitno je sfukan gonilnik ta beta8
<zdobersek> go go payload!
<dhbiker> zdobersek ?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: si rdeč?
<zdobersek> ne
<sasa84> zdobersek je na mojem xchatu turkizen :P
<zdobersek> gg dz0ny
<dz0ny> mja sej nisem nč igral šteka preveč
<zdobersek> aja, amd
<zdobersek> :/
<dz0ny> :)
<dhbiker> kaj zaj vam dela ?
<sasa84> zdj že minimum 1 tedn ta steam...pa noben nč ne špila :P
<zdobersek> ja, na nvidia blobu ni pene.
<dhbiker> nope
<dhbiker> vse dela
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gg :) na anti vse na minimum pa gre
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa tiste nastavitve dobu?
<dz0ny> Å¡e z win
<dz0ny> aja klikneš lastnosti v library
<CrazyLemon> aja..na Å¡pilu?
<dz0ny> mj
<CrazyLemon> mja..mi ne pomaga to preveč.. še vedno ne gre zalaufat če nimaš LC_ALL="C"
<zdobersek> slovenski jezik mas, mogoc zato ..
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tisto sem pa v /usr/bin/steam dal
<CrazyLemon> 11671 drazen    20   0  810m 387m  73m R  262 10.5   3:22.66 MainThrd
<CrazyLemon> 11560 drazen    20   0  666m 307m  51m S  100  8.3   2:14.86 MainThrd
<CrazyLemon> vse gre čez cpu
<CrazyLemon> bl mal čez gpu
<zdobersek> CPU? al APU? :>
<CrazyLemon> CPU
<CrazyLemon> load average: 4.45, 2.68, 1.36
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> spet samo zvok
<CrazyLemon> brez slike
<CrazyLemon> WebUpd820:53  -  Javno
<CrazyLemon> After a recent update, Steam for Linux stopped working for many users:
<sasa84> dragi moji...pridni bodte :)
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-21
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kakega dobrega pajka? Rabim cel sitemap ene strani, da bom lahko naredil url rewrite za vse linke (ni enostavne preslikave)
<dz0ny> jaz uporabim za simple stvari PyQuery, BeautifulSoup  nekaj sem se igral z https://github.com/clips/pattern (data-mining). Jaz bi predlagal dinamično preusmeritev
<Seniorita> clips/pattern · GitHub
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: menjava CMS predvidevam?
<lynxlynxlynx> nova joomla
<lynxlynxlynx> nekaj preimenovanih/premaknjenih člankov, zato ne gre direkt
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: prej si rekel cel sitemap, to je pain za SEO
<lynxlynxlynx> sej počasi se bodo prijeli novi linki, samo nočem da vsi stari crknejo
<dz0ny> moj predlog request hendlaš preko internega search apija, če ne najde direktenga idj, če najde zadetke preusmeri (302) na nov url, v head daš potem canonical url, ki iskalnemu botu pove da je to nova stran za tist prejšnji url. To recimo počne wordpress privzeto in par ostalih cmsjev
<dz0ny> joomla sucks :)
<CrazyLemon> matr je lepo vreme
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=samsung_chrome_a15&num=1
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Samsung's A15 Chromebook Loaded With Ubuntu Is Crazy Fast
<CrazyLemon> ssd & exynos 5 == crazy fast
<LorD_DDooM> A se sploh da pri nas dobiti te chromebooke po normalni ceni?
<LorD_DDooM> In unrelated news, Steam Å¡e zmeraj ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM meni deluje
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in pri nas.. se da ja.. normalna cena - no ja :)
<LorD_DDooM> A to moraš preko amazona naroči al se tko v prosti prodaji videt+kupit?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sm vidu v eni spletni trgovini chromebooke
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se v kateri :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej če bi jaz delal, ne bi posodabljal joomle, ampak šel na drupal
<CrazyLemon> da bi pa kak harvey norman ali comshop mel v svoji trgovini.. pa ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> a je to ta https://www.expansys.si/samsung-series-3-chromebook-303-11-6-wifi-2gb-16gb-ssd-chrome-os-238517/     ?
<Seniorita> Samsung Series 3 Chromebook 303 - 11.6" - WiFi (2GB, 16GB SSD, Chrome Os) #XE303C12-A01UK - EXPANSYS Slovenija
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: :)
<lynxlynxlynx> spet un primer enih navdušenih frijevcev, ki pa ne znajo dokončat zadeve
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne, pa EXPANSYS ni slo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne..exynos 5 pa 16gb ssd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je slo
<CrazyLemon> samo skladišče ni v slo.
<CrazyLemon> imajo pa slo. telefonsko!
<CrazyLemon> pa mail!
<dz0ny> ly : joomlo ucijo v sr rac, za fri res ni primerna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Blisk: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39269/#p39269
<anny> :)
<dhbiker> ta coop v TF2 je kar fun če imaš dober team ^^
<dz0ny> anny zihr anomalija v električni napeljavi onemogoča pravilno namestitev
<dz0ny> a mu kdo napise naj uporabi usb boot al naj mu jaz?
<anny> kakšna anomalija v električni napeljavi....je dal namestitveni CD v mikrovalovko?!
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: sej pomoje se niso učili na faksu, to pač tip uporablja
<CrazyLemon> lynx no no.. res se ne uči na friju joomle.. ampak joomlo uporabljajo tisti frijevci ki radi na hitro naklikajo plugine
<CrazyLemon> kar pa ne drži za vse.. vsaj tiste ki uporabljajo možgane :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naj kr anny napiše!
<anny> ne vem....kaj bo ta primerek delal, ko bo treba urediti kakšne bolj zahtevne zadeve?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je včasih prednost
<lynxlynxlynx> time to deployment pa to
<anny> naj pokliče kolega, da mu namesi ubuntu pa zaklene vse admin pravice...tak bi bil moj nasvet
<dz0ny> crazylemon: sej bom bil prijazen, btw je o pripravi kaj napisano v guide?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v manualu?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny skoraj ziher je
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa ziher
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> Ustvarjanje zagonskega pogona USB
<CrazyLemon> stran 10
<dz0ny> glede EXPANSYS, zihr je samo telefonska preusmeritev, slovensko to ne speak
<dz0ny> hm tale bl1sk je malo sumljiv http://screencloud.net/v/4EY0
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 0 odgovor na vsako vprašanje :>
<LorD_DDooM> če je to isti Blisk kot na slo-tech forumu, potem je kakršenkoli trud zaman...
<dz0ny> mhm, ne bom pokvaril trenda.
<dz0ny> anny: https://slo-tech.com/novice/t544277
<anny> hvala, sem ravnokar izbuljila oči :)  nisem programerka, žal...
<CrazyLemon> $5k mesečno?'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> anny: sej ni nujno lahko tudi povezane stvari dokumentacijo, oblikovanje, marketing
<anny> bolj se znajdem v pedagoških vodah :)
<dz0ny> ubuntu v vrtchih, šolah to je napredek. Čez deset let bo torej ta kanal bolj popularen kot slotek:)
<dhbiker> rabi kdo dota 2 invite ? mam že 3 >.>
<anny> ja, Å¡estletniki so prav tako dojemljivi kot osemdesetletniki
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mislš d bi mi ratal? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok filozofiraš bi ti zihr dodelili dve štipendiji..ne eno!
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti maš tudi neko čudno reklamo za AMD, odkar ta steam dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny define čudno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39270/#p39270
<dz0ny> AMD testing use only čudno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni čudno
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno za * < stable
<anny> lol
<CrazyLemon> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> Fino su na 24ur poštimali vreme, samo ova Katja Jevšek...ljudi, guzica joj ogromna. Stoji na istoku, a ne vidim kakvo vreme bo u Palermu.
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> haha, ja...sm vidla tole dns
<sasa84> ma tale ibro... jst zmer gledam, če je kšna kia parkirana na postaji :D
<sasa84> ooo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> oo sasa84
<zdobersek> hva zdej, kdo dans kuha?
<sasa84> ja ne vem...ti? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: okej :/
<zdobersek> mislim, :>!
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> tf2 ma nov update
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi steam
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne faila spet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek  ˇ˘
<zdobersek> moram se nvidia blob updejtad na superduperOMGSOMUCHFPS verzijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek verjetno je v repojih že
<zdobersek> ‮sksk
<zdobersek> a sem komu crashnu klienta?
<CrazyLemon>  apt-cache search nvidia 310
<CrazyLemon> nvidia-settings-experimental-310 - Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<CrazyLemon> nvidia-experimental-310 - Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<CrazyLemon> nvidia-experimental-310-dev - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver development files
<zdobersek> TIL u202e from xkcd
<dz0ny> lol zgeda da so blokiral non beta igranje
<zdobersek> 304.51 mam .. tanovi so mislim da 310
<dz0ny> zgleda*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny me ne preseneča
<zdobersek> zakvaj kurca so pol dal tf2 v open beto
<dz0ny> aka znani servers are full
<zdobersek> ce so sploh ...
<CrazyLemon> ni bil open beta
<CrazyLemon> ampak leak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> odprli so TF2 za UDS folk
<CrazyLemon> pa je cel hudič bil
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> I WAS AT UDS
<zdobersek> VIA THE INTERNETS
<zdobersek> recimo ...
<zdobersek> 'GNOME ponuja stipendije za punce'
<zdobersek> boljs, da ni obratno :>
<CrazyLemon> punce ponujajo stipendije za GNOME ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: hva zdj, sej spilas.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: GNOME ponuja punce za stipendije
<zdobersek> doh
<zdobersek> rusinje, iranke
<zdobersek> indijke.
<zdobersek> whatevah
<CrazyLemon> iranke? wtf :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Blisk: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39271/#p39271
<zdobersek> ne vem.
<zdobersek> pridejo se z jedrsko konico zraven
<zdobersek> cel komplet
<zdobersek> dzihad style
<zdobersek> boom-boom dzihad style!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: uff očitno še dela
<zdobersek> hvala bogu :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39272/#p39272
<zdobersek> boom-boom dzihad style! [ gangnam style melodija, pa mal bol ... bombasticen video [
<zdobersek> ]*
<dz0ny> pa alt tab so uredili
<dz0ny> končno
 * zdobersek pristavi za kofe (cc sasa84)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa video
<CrazyLemon> a so fixal ?
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> rtvslo.si ima nov design
<CrazyLemon> lepo lepo
<anny> temu bi bilo treba komp vzet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja veš kaj mene še moti
<CrazyLemon> da besedilo v igri je pomankljivo
<CrazyLemon> posamezne črke so vidne
<CrazyLemon> ogromno pa jih ni
<dz0ny> a? meni dela čisto normalno
<dz0ny> mislim nobeno besedilo ne manjka
<sasa84> zdobersek, vre :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Blisk: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39273/#p39273
<zdobersek> sasa84: mleko?
<sasa84> prosim
 * sasa84 odpre čokolado in ponudi zdobersek 
 * zdobersek ponudi kavo sasa84
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OMGOMG
<zdobersek> DID U SEE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej
<CrazyLemon> nisi nič spešl
<CrazyLemon> saša vsem ponuja
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne to! ceprav sem!
 * CrazyLemon hides in TF2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: KIM, BOSA!
<zdobersek> na letaliscu!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: so, brez noyoj in shaderju so kul
<dz0ny> shaderji
<dz0ny> senčilniki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39274/#p39274
 * sasa84 se zahvali zdobersek za kavico
<sasa84> mmm, super je!
<zdobersek> enako glede cokolade!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kaj je men smešno...da imaš na xchatu pinki barvo :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny opažam tudi da mi CPU ne nabija tko kot prej
<CrazyLemon> prej nisem mogu igrat
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa dejansko neki dela :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem kosilo delat
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne laži
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne lažem
<sasa84> kmal bi napisala "liži" :S
<sasa84> kaj pa boš skuhal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 piščanca pa krompir!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Blisk: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39275/#p39275
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm, dejansko danes delan vse na high
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za pojest bo ;)
<zdobersek> ce bo le za prezivet :>
<sasa84> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39276/#p39276
<anny> (z) dober sek(?)
<sasa84> anny, zdobersek pije kavico in je čokolado :P
<anny> ja to vem...ima pa zanimiv nick
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Blisk: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39277/#p39277
<sasa84> anny, obstaja pa možnost, da je nick sestavljen iz imena in priimka :)
<anny> itak ;) z malo ustvarjalnosti bi si lahko izdelal unikatne vizitke in jih talal privlačnim pripadnicam ženskega spola ;)
<sasa84> in še dobro kavo kuha... fant za ožent!
<anny> hm...kje se skriva, da ga nobena ne izvoha? :)
<sasa84> za kompom :S
<sasa84_> k sm rekla luštn poba, me pa dol flikne :\
<anny> karma, karma!
<dz0ny> jao steam se posodobitve ne zažene, napaka v glXgetGLXPixmapInfo
<dz0ny> lol http://betabeat.com/2012/11/guy-attaches-helium-balloons-to-house-soars-into-sky-like-up-character/
<Seniorita> Guy Attaches Helium Balloons to House, Soars Into Sky Like Up Character | Betabeat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1635-1: libunity-webapps vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1635-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/policisti-z-akcijo-nad-slovenske-nocne-lokale-dekleta-iz-ukrajine-ceske-za-150-evrov.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Policisti z akcijo nad slovenske nočne lokale: dekleta iz Ukrajine, Češke za 150 evrov?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ker BS
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bife ti bodo zaprl :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..i'm friend with a cop
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> :))
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbx49GBP9Vo
<Seniorita> The Ragtime Girls: It Wasn&#39;t Me (Jimmy Fallon) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> jimmy for president!
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-L8IpehBsA&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> Let Us Play With Your Look: Lindsay Lohan (11/14/12) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej si Mirren Mirren :D
<CrazyLemon> fcking awesome
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi to kako izgovori stavek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hhh :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bolš kt sofia vergara ne morš met akcenta :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bolših jošk ne moreš met ne..sam naglas pa ni tako privlačen :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :>
<dz0ny> Družba bomo danes kakšen coop tf2?
<CrazyLemon> js komaj prvi training končal
<dz0ny> sej coop je proti UI :)
<dz0ny> AI
<LorD_DDooM> Meni Å¡e zmeraj ne deluje Steam
<dz0ny> joj, joj
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: ati vs nvidia?
<LorD_DDooM> amd
<dz0ny> mhm meni tudi ni
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon povedal da rabiš tole http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.11-beta-x86.x86_64.zip
<dz0ny> narediš paket
<dz0ny> namestiš
<dz0ny> potem steam dela
<LorD_DDooM> Sem na open source gonilnikih, samo to sploh ni problem, steam sploh noče štartat, nek steamui.so error
<LorD_DDooM> Je na forumu tega polno
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš debian?
<LorD_DDooM> Na desktopu Ubuntu 12.10
<LorD_DDooM> pa ia32-lib naložen
<dz0ny> z open source ne vem, poglej če imaš gtk pixbuf nameščen
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zakaj pa imaš opensource?
<CrazyLemon> in ja..to je lahk vzrok da steam ne Å¡tarta
<CrazyLemon> men tudi ni z določenimi gonilniki
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: zato ker mi super delujejo, multimonitor deluje kot bi moral in za tist 3D kar rabim zadostuje
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: sej z prop gonilniki tudi dela, samo prvo moraš nastavit v ati cc potem pa še v ubuntu zasloni
<dz0ny> ker amd cc ne zna brat nastavitev od ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: sem se kr dost zafrkaval s tem in poznam te trike... samo konstanti delam v multimonitor okolju (CAD, itd) in s emi ne da ukvarjat xorg.conf pa amdccc...
<dz0ny> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ker po defaultu amdcc ne zna narest extended desktop na dveh monitorjih (samo mirror)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa še to dela pogojno če imaš isto ločljivost (jaz nimam)
<LorD_DDooM> FOSS gonilniki pa delujejo, xrandr tudi obvladam, tako da sem zadovoljen
<LorD_DDooM> Pa nobenega tearing sploh!
<LorD_DDooM> screen tearinga*
<dz0ny> hm jaz sem imel 22 palčni monitor pa 20 in je šlo, vem samo da je bil en postopek ene deset klikov
<dz0ny> nič šarjenja po xorg
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: kateri cad pa uporablja, je edne zadnjič spraševal za nasvet
<dz0ny> uporabljaš
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz se spomnim, da je multimonitor deloval na fglrxih tam nekje do 11.x, potem so pa nekaj brejkali, tam okoli Ubuntu 10.10. Od takrat multimonitor ne deluje najbolje s fglrxi
<LorD_DDooM> Za 3D Solidworks...žal druge alternative ni. Sem diplomo spisal v FreeCADu pa imam še sedaj nočne more
<LorD_DDooM> Včasih smo pa uporabljali brlcad, samo tega ne bi nikoli nobenemu pripročal :S
<dz0ny> solidworks dela pod lin?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, v virtualcu imam posebno instanco
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: se mi je zdelo :)
<LorD_DDooM> Za linux komercialo sicer hvalijo variCAD, ki je native...samo nimam licence zanjo, pa Å¡e nisem probal
<LorD_DDooM> od free je pa FreeCAD, samo je bolj meh za resno delo
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa rišeš v solidworks? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Modeliram kalupe, vlitke za vlivanje pa modelčke za simulacije
<CrazyLemon> a svoj bajk izdeluješ?? :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, dj pol men nared en modern pony :P
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: tebi enega modernega fixie holandca!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kok pa to zgleda? :P
<sasa84> http://bike-blog.info/438/fixed-gear-galerie-bilder-von-10-der-schonsten-fixie-bikes ??? :))))
<Seniorita> Fixed Gear Galerie: Bilder von 10 der sch&ouml;nsten Fixie-Bikes | Bike-Blog
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: holandci so križanci med pony in navadnimi kolesi: http://media3.handmadecharlotte.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/republic_dutch_bike_2.jpg
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, lepa bičikleta :))
<LorD_DDooM> Ponavadi imajo zaščitene vse nevarne dele okoli zadnjega kolesa pa verige, da se ne bi kiklca zapleta pa to ;)
<sasa84> oooo :)
<sasa84> a nima nek podobnga CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam, se vidmo čez kšno urco
<sasa84> ajde
<CrazyLemon> zihr je Å¡la kakat
<CrazyLemon> dodali so Å¡e eno linux igro
<CrazyLemon> sedaj jih je 27
<CrazyLemon> uu..prenovljen layout google searcha
<lynxlynxlynx_> If you add new people to the mailing list, they won’t automatically have access to the items you previously shared with the mailing list (unless it’s a Google Group). To give new members access, re-share the document, file, or folder with that individual or the mailing list.
<lynxlynxlynx_> ffffffuu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: of toh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: of those, how many can you play?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39278/#p39278
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39279/#p39279
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 2!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TF2 pol dela?
<zdobersek> (tebi, ofc.)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<zdobersek> pa kej vadis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek training sm končal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek moram novo miško kupit ..pol bo kickass
<CrazyLemon> Ker najprej namestim zadevo z wubi
<CrazyLemon> potem moram s particijskim programom narediti dve prazni particiji, prestaviti linux tja, pobrisati windowse in potem spet s particijskim programom reazširiti particijo na cel disk.
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny> mhm, ne vem kaj čara
<dz0ny> rečemo za ob 8 en špil? coop?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-mplayer-with-va-api-hardware.html
<Seniorita> Install MPlayer With VA-API (Hardware Acceleration For Intel / AMD GPUs) Support In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny probal? :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: lahko, ce se prek tebe povezemo, limuna ne morem dodat med prijatle.
<zdobersek> on pa mene ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj lahko
<CrazyLemon> ker imam TF2 dodan
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš nobene igre lahk maš sam enga frenda
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vlc ma va-api drugače pa mplayer2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, jst te ne morem
<dz0ny> aka mplayer mt
<zdobersek> skoz grupo lahk probamo.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si grupa? shall you?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek go for it
<CrazyLemon> Could not invite this friend. Your friend's limit is exceeded.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek u and me are not meant to be
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> jebatga.
<zdobersek> invajtat kam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hotu sem te dodat
<CrazyLemon> pa ne gre
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: grupo nared.
<zdobersek> al moram it en spil kupt?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a public groupo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: am, ja.
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si al kaj, ne vem.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: malce več podatkov jim povej pa ti potem dovolijo
<zdobersek> limuni & bonsai al kaj, neve,
<dz0ny> pa mail valdiate pa to
<CrazyLemon> Group Name: Ubuntu Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> Abbreviation: UbuntuSi
<CrazyLemon> Group Link: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ubuntusi
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Error
<CrazyLemon> a bo good enough ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, ampak zdejle se ne obstaja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h
<CrazyLemon> moramkliknit Å¡e create
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: le.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bastard
<CrazyLemon> sm že mislu "w00h0000 beta access"
<CrazyLemon> pa ni :(
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> besede slepijo
<dz0ny> a me sedaj kdo povabi al čemu je private ta ubuntusi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ni privat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: invite only
<zdobersek> -> not public -> private
<zdobersek> amirite?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/29Oe
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej sm te povabu
<zdobersek> sto ovaj misak glumi administraciju ...
<dz0ny> naah nada
<dz0ny> klikneš v chat invite to grup tada
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/publicGroup.png
<CrazyLemon> kaj piše?
<CrazyLemon> Public piše
<CrazyLemon> New Member - November 21st @ 7:17pm - dz0ny joined group
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da dela
<dz0ny> ja preko iskanja
<CrazyLemon> 2x sem te povabu!
<CrazyLemon> 2x!
<dz0ny> če bi me povabil bi pisalo invited
<dz0ny> 3x za zihr
<sasa84> jao...še mal in bom še jst steam poštimala :P
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: ti se kar pripravi, ker bo zadeva enkrat live pa mainstream, bo cel shitstorm na forumu :)
<LorD_DDooM> ko bo*
<sasa84> sam verjetn me bo zafrkaval z mojo ati radeon grafo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je bolš
<CrazyLemon> moderator ali officer?
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v skupini
<zdobersek> officer, fo sho
<LorD_DDooM> A ste vi tudi dobil mail od Valve: Welcome to the "Steamlinuxbeta" mailing list?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM liar :P
<sasa84> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/bonx6
<Seniorita> System76 - Ubuntu Laptop - Bonobo Extreme
<LorD_DDooM> Welcome to the Steam for Linux limited beta!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to te je dz0ny povabu v skupino
<zdobersek> spam, phishing
<zdobersek> :>
<LorD_DDooM> No saj zato pa prašam, ker mi je bilo sumljivo :>
<dz0ny> nič to ne delam, samo cz sem posla da sem videl če povabila delajo
<dz0ny> poslal*
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem neki dat pod zob
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39280/#p39280
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/zs8w zihr sem sedaj v beti :)
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: bo kej akcije?
<zdobersek> al limun se kr je?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: verjetno gostilno gleda
<zdobersek> aja ...
<dz0ny> ne vem no glih, samo nek poznavalec pa je
<sasa84> crazy gleda gostilno... k sm ga jst klicala pa je reku d pride k bo konc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da faq :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: DO NOT DENY
 * CrazyLemon throws a sticky bomb at zdobersek's direction
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1637-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1637-1/
<CrazyLemon> come on punk..gimme a reason to press MOUSE2
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj nehi bult gostilne Å¡e na voyo :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 igrco Å¡pilam no!
<sasa84> če delaš otroški meni...ne šteje!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1638-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1638-1/
<LorD_DDooM> We're making good progress finding and fixing issues that our users have reported so we're expanding the beta by 5000 before the long holiday (US) weekend kicks in.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1638-2: ubufox update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1638-2/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mja.. dz0nya sprejela..pa kamija tudi
<CrazyLemon> mene pa ne :(
<CrazyLemon> sprejeli*
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: poj veš v katero kategorijo spadava! (noobi) :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ampak kako oni to vedo?!?!?
<LorD_DDooM> Pri tebi so videli naložen Chrome, zame pa ne vem še kaj je bil vzrok...
<CrazyLemon> a ne uporabljajo oni za steam webkit pogon? :d
<LorD_DDooM> Koliko se jih je privalijo za Steam beto? 60k?
<LorD_DDooM> prijavilo*
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> v prvem krogu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> LN
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-22
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> kdo kuha kofe? :P
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<sasa84> lohk bi a ne...ne pa da sam igrce natepava :\
<zdobersek> mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Tea, earl gray, hot!
<LorD_DDooM> Yes please
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, bo CrazyLemon Å¡e zate naredu
<LorD_DDooM> Si grem raj sam
<LorD_DDooM> ...
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, am... se kar strinjam ;)))
<sasa84> drugače ga boš dočakal tam ob 13h...ako Bog da!
<lupastro> dan dan
<lupastro> a je kdo od vas kdaj na ubuntuju uporabljal kartico za zajem videa ? tipo za videonadzor ipd
<uni4dfx> davno nazaj, pa sm hitr obupov
<lupastro> imam multimedia video controller Brooktree Corporation BT878 Video capture, 4 kanalno kartico in kamerco, če želim pogledat sliko s kamerce mi na vseh 4. kanalih vedno prikaže modro sliko
<lupastro> uni4dfx:  :) jaz Å¡e vztrajam :P
<uni4dfx> v bistvu sm mel TV tuner
<lupastro> kolkor sem uspel prečitat na netu nja bi to pomenilo KAO da naj bi v tem primeru kartica delal, da pa naj ne bi delala kamera, čeprav je nova
<lupastro> skratka sem probal usposobit zoneminder s to kartico in eno webcam pa je cela Å¡tala...
<lupastro> webcam povsod dela, vlc, xawtv,.... sam v zoneminder noče, je slika vsa črtasta in kockasta vseh barv
<lupastro> uni4dfx: ja dvb-t tuner tudi meni ni uspelo usposobit :(
<anny> daan!
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> elow anny , lupastro , lynxlynxlynx ... in ostali :)
<sasa84> oo, živjo uni4dfx :)
<sasa84> se me mal bojiš odkar sem te mal okregala..sj prou! :P
<CrazyLemon> http://1nadan.si/ponudba/LJUBLJANA/3387?isPreview=False
<Seniorita> 1nadan.si             - Nepozabna dirkaška izkušnja s Ferrarijem F360, F430, F458 ali Lamborghinijem Gallardom! 55% popusta na super paket, ki vključuje: prijavo v bokse + predstavitev vozniških tehnik + predstavitev vozila + 2 kroga v vlogi sovoznika + 1 ali 2 kroga v vlogi voznika + certifikat + pijača dobrodošlice!
<anny> a hostesa je tudi vključena?
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj ti bo hostesa če dobiš F 458!
<anny> ne vem, eni bi radi vse pa še več :)
<yang2> kaj ti bo en krog s Ferarijem
<yang2> saj niti ne dobis pravega obcutka kako se ga vozi po enmu krogu
<yang2> To je verjetno zanimivo darilo za nekoga, ki je vozil kaksen Rallye
<anny> bratu sem kupila bon za simulator F1 + tečaj varne vožnje
<anny> poročam, kako mu bo všeč ....
<CrazyLemon> anny buuuuu
<CrazyLemon> simulator
<CrazyLemon> raje kupi kupon za tapravi avto!
<anny> ja itak...sladoled za Å¡ipo
<CrazyLemon> yang2 seveda dobiš...zato se najprej pelješ s profesionalnim voznikom
<Guest21602> CrazyLemon: rabil bi malo pomoči
<sasa84> CrazyLemon gleda gostilno na voyo :S
<Guest21602> torej ne bo nič z njim :(
<Guest21602> uspel sem msesuti ubunta pa bi rabil neke slike z diska!
<dz0ny> zaženi v live in jih skopiraj
<dz0ny> liveusb/cd
<Guest21602> hja to sem že poskuisilč pa mi javlja da nimam dostopa do imenika
<Guest21602> poskusil sem tudi obnovitveni način pa tudi zmrzne  na začetku. Javi mi kernel panic etc....
<LorD_DDooM> V kateri mapi pa imaš te slike? /home/Pictures?
<Guest21602> ja home/slike/nekaj
<LorD_DDooM> Torej ko si v LiveCD načinu priklopljen, ti zavrne dostop do tebe na pdolagi pomanjkanja pravic?
<LorD_DDooM> do slik na podlagi*
<Guest21602> ja točno tako nimam pravic
<CrazyLemon> si prepričan da si bootal livecd? :)
<Guest21602> seveda
<Guest21602> saj drugače ne morem sploh zbutat ubunta
<LorD_DDooM> V tem primeru odpreš Nautilus (e.g. Raziskovalec) z administratorskimi pravicami, navigiraš do mape in prekopiraš želene datoteke
<CrazyLemon> kaj izpiše ukaz 'mount'
<Guest21602> kako ga odprem kot roor
<CrazyLemon> gksudo nautilus
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<LorD_DDooM> odpreš terminal (ctrl+alt+T) in notri vpišeš "gksudo nautilus" brez narekovajev
<Guest21602> sedaj imam  nautilus kot root vendar spet ne gre kopiranje, lahko pa odprem mape, kopiram pa na mrežni disk
<LorD_DDooM> Ti je uspelo skopirat?
<Guest21602> sedaj sem probal kopirat na usb pa imam tudi težave
<Guest21602> lahko odprem slike in jih shranim kot na usb ne morem pa jih direktno kopirat! :(
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa če probaš skopirat iz terminala?
<Guest21602> mja sem ravnokar pomislil na to. samo da pogruntam ukaz
<LorD_DDooM> cp -p file.doc newfilenausb.doc
<LorD_DDooM> Torej v terminalu ponavigiraš v želeno mapo (/media/diskx)
<LorD_DDooM> z ukazom cd
<LorD_DDooM> ko si v titsi mapi brskaš z ukazom ls (isto kot na win ukaz dir)
<Guest21602> moram nekako priti do mape na disku
<Guest21602> cd /sda??/home ?
<LorD_DDooM> mountani diski se ti pokažejo v mapi /media/
<LorD_DDooM> Torejč enapišeš ukaz "ls /media/"bi ti moralo izpisati ta disk
<LorD_DDooM> nato pa cd /media/imediska (lahko si pomagaš z TAB)
<Guest21602> aha sem našel
<Guest21602> zdaj pa cp *.* media/usb/mapa ?
<LorD_DDooM> Tao  "cp -p ime /media/usb/mapa"
<LorD_DDooM> Tako*
<LorD_DDooM> Če kopirša celotno mapo moraš dati še -R
<Guest21602> kaj je -p
<LorD_DDooM> -p ti ohrani datum nastanka/modifikacije in lastniške pravice originala
<Guest21602> aha super bom poskusil
<lynxlynxlynx> usb maš narobe priklopljen
<Guest21602> hmmm malo je težje kot v dosu :) :)
<Guest21602> ja usb je priklopljen
<Guest21602> ne je v redu priklopljen
<Guest21602> torej "cp -p /Slike/*.* -R /media/nekaj/nekaj/Slike
<LorD_DDooM> cp -p -R /Slike/ /media/imenosilcaUSB/Slike/
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da je tako..če -R ne dela bi pa moral biti "cp -p * /media/imenosilcaUSB/Slike/"
<LorD_DDooM> (ko si v mapi /Slike/
<Guest21602> spet mi javi permission denied :(
<LorD_DDooM> Potem pa pred te ukaze dodaj gksudo
<LorD_DDooM> gksudo cd...
<LorD_DDooM> cp*
<LorD_DDooM> Čeprav mi še zmerom ni jasno zakaj ti  v Nautilusu noče skopirat...
<Guest21602> bom probal z gksudo
<dz0ny> v live načinu si z root dostopom, predvidevam da je kaj nareobe z pravicami ali pa se je disk sesul
<dz0ny> v terminalu poženi ls /media -all
<Guest21602> hja disk ne kaže napake
<dz0ny> si preveril z disk orodjem?
<dz0ny> in prilepi sem
<dz0ny> kot drugo poženi še df
<Guest21602> delam na dveh kiblah torej ne gre prilepiti
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> nimaš neta
<Guest21602> ls /media -all ne javi nobene napake
<Guest21602> ja imam
<dz0ny> no pastebin
<dz0ny> povezavo itak vsi vemo samo cifre po pastebin.com/1234 poveš
<Guest21602> gksudo cp javi pomoič in ne vem kaj najk
<dz0ny> tisto sedaj spusti prvo moramo vedeti če imaš ti sploh pravilno priklopljen disk itd
<Guest21602> ufff kaj je pastebin.com
<dz0ny> kaj si počel da se je sesulo
<dz0ny> pastebin.com je stran kamor prilepiš neko besedilo
<dz0ny> da ga ostali lahko vidimo
<Guest21602> želel sem nadgraditi 11.04 na 12.04 non pae
<dz0ny> pri zagonu se zgodi kaj?
<Guest21602> ker ni bilo dovolj prostoran na disku sem prekinil instalacijo in potem nisem mogel več butati iz diska
<Guest21602> pri zagonu lahko izberem kernel in nato javi panic
<Guest21602> leti nekaj vrstic po ekranu in nato še samo utripa lučka za CapsLock
<dz0ny> :)
<Guest21602> ,eni pa ni :)
<Guest21602> meni pa ni :)
<dz0ny> mja postaj na pastebin
<dz0ny> drugače ne vem kej začeti
<Guest21602> prerklet unity ne najdem kakop shraniti ekransko sliko
<anny> Prt Sc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484956_390144197729419_1503740587_n.jpg         ahahahaa :D
<sasa84> lol
<Guest21602> ja sem naredil posnetek vendar na pastebin prenesem sliko v eodprto okno in kaj potem
<CrazyLemon> amm ne bo Å¡lo tako
<CrazyLemon> pastebin je za tekst
<dz0ny> ne posnetek oznaič besedilo v terminalu in kopiraš
<CrazyLemon> in čeprav znamo binarno..je slika malce overload :D
<Guest21602> ja sedaj sem prilepil tekst in kaj naprej
<CrazyLemon> klikneš submit
<dz0ny> označiš besedilo v terminalu in kopiraš, prilepiš na pastebin, klikneš paste, poveš cifre po pastebin.com/tecifrevocešp
<Guest21602> NZmnBKg
<dz0ny> na katero stran si to pastal na pastebin to ni?
<Guest21602> ja na pastebin
<dz0ny> prosim prepiši celoten url, ker očitno imamo probleme v komunikaciji
<Guest21602> pastebin.com/NZmn3BKg zgleda da sem spustil stevilko 3 :( pardon!
<dz0ny> hm teza da ti je zmanjkalo prostora ne drži
<dz0ny> 53% /media/c5eae2ed-9982-46f4-ba34-7623b34b6eda
<Guest21602> ja pri nadgradnji mi je javil da ni dovolj prostoran na disku
<dz0ny> v terminalu poženi cd /media/c5eae2ed-9982-46f4-ba34-7623b34b6eda/home/*/
<Guest21602> ne vem sicer zakaj
<dz0ny> imaš kakšne usb ključ?
<dz0ny> al kam misliš to skopirat
<Guest21602> imam kjluč in mrežni disk
<LorD_DDooM>    /media/Xplore to je USB ne?
<dz0ny> dejmo na ključ
<dz0ny> mhm
<Guest21602> problja to je usb ključ
<Guest21602> problem je v tem da javlja pewrmission denied
<dz0ny> ok ls -all /media/c5eae2ed-9982-46f4-ba34-7623b34b6eda/
<dz0ny> in ls -all /media/c5eae2ed-9982-46f4-ba34-7623b34b6eda/home
<Guest21602> lahko pa odprem slike in jih shranim kot na usb, vendar tega je enostavno preveč
<dz0ny> oboje na pastebin
<Guest21602> samo malo
<dz0ny> mja če jih odpre shotwel, potem nekaj delaš narobe v terminalu
<Guest21602> kmVaDjG
<dz0ny> spet ena Å¡tevilka manjka
<Guest21602> 8 na koncu sem imel izključen numlock :(
<lynxlynxlynx> ma priklopljeno je narobe, no
<lynxlynxlynx> kšn mount -o remount,rw,users
<Guest21602> mount -o remount,rw,dusan ?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: če z shotwel lahko pogleda lol
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, samo ideja
<lynxlynxlynx> *pogleda*
<Guest21602> mount -o remount,rw,ubuntu mi da help
<dz0ny> Guest21602: v terminalu  sudo tar -cvf slike.tar Slike
<dz0ny> verjetno so slike v Slike mapi ne?
<dz0ny> tako 2 stvari preverimo ali lahko piše in bereš + če to ne bo šlo
<Guest21602> ja slike so v mapi slike in tam jke še več podmap
<dz0ny> slike še vedno lahko na dropbox nnaložiš mrežni disk itd
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> torej ta ukaz ti bo ustvaril datoeko slike.tar, ki jih potem lahko kopiraš bodi na ključ, dropbox, mrežni disk itd
<Guest21602> ja samo kam pa naj naredi ta tar? liveusb
<dz0ny> ne v mapo kjer si trenutno v terminalu, specifično iz tojega paste razbreme da si v svoji home mapi dusan :)
<dz0ny> prostora je več kot dovolj
<Guest21602> aha bom probal
<dz0ny> postopek traja kar nekaj časa
<Guest21602> tar je opravil svojo nalogo :)
<Guest21602> sedaj pa še druge mape in format diska razen če kdo ve kaj narediti na začetku ko javi napako!
<Guest21602> kako naredim tar za skrite mape ?
<Guest21602> sem že našel in komprimiram datoteke
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vidim da ti je uspelo zrihtat steam :)
<LorD_DDooM> Mhm, rpm user master race
<LorD_DDooM> TF2 dejansko deluje s sprejemljivim frameratom
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si dobu invite za skupino ubuntusi
<CrazyLemon> ?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no pol uporabi search pa se pridruži skupini :D
<LorD_DDooM> To je nakj čudno naštimano, ker pod search ne najde
<LorD_DDooM> Sem moral iti pod friend/groups
<CrazyLemon> vem da je čudno naštimano.. 2x sem ti poslal invite...včeraj ter danes :)
<CrazyLemon> in noben ga ni vidu :(
<LorD_DDooM> Sigurno nisem dobil 0
<dz0ny> lol http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2012/11/6ef328132bf85e30c5c6522aba750b26_original.gif?1353578754
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.break.com/index/awesome-tractor-with-volvo-racing-engine-2387873
<Seniorita> Watch Awesome Tractor With Volvo Racing Engine Video | Break.com
<CrazyLemon> tole je fcking awesome
<dz0ny> ic elektronika ma raspi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si ga dobu?
<dz0ny> ne naročil, glihkar
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39281/#p39281
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39282/#p39282
<CrazyLemon> bote tudi v easy načinu komaj premagam :D
<CrazyLemon> i'm getting old for this shit :/
<zdobersek> bloody hillbillies
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek TF2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim, gres spilat?
<zdobersek> R U READY 2 RUMBLE?
<CrazyLemon> bomo zvečer eno..da se APU ohladi
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> danes sm kupu novo miško.. tko da its your lucky day zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> nisem še navajen nove miške
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> aha :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: join meh
<ziga555> dz0ny link pls
<ziga555> Od pi-ja v ic elektroniki.
<ziga555> Jaz ga ne najdem
<dz0ny> ga nimajo še v spletni trgovini, piši na Andraz pika Vasle tam ic-elect pika si
<dz0ny> ziga555: ^^
<ziga555> :) tnx
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39283/#p39283
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1639-1: unity-firefox-extension vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1639-1/
<kristjan> ck neett
<neett> oops
<zdobersek> LMAO
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/265774797919764480
<Seniorita> Twitter / Val202: Bi zmogli preživeti mesec ...
<lynxlynxlynx> context fail
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ORGANIZE ZEH GAMING GROUP
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> a vse spi??
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nehi gledat voyo, zdobersek, gremo kofe kuhat... steam čaka :P
<zdobersek> wtf, ura je pol deset
<zdobersek> ne se hecat :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lets!
<kubanc> jov folk
<sasa84> kubankooooooooooo
<sasa84> *cwiiil*
<sasa84> :P
<kubanc> ej kaj to pomeni? Water is thicker then air...
<kubanc> da je redkejš
<kubanc> kar je malo čudno
<CrazyLemon> je malo čudno... še posebi zato ker ne pomeni to kar misliš :D
<LorD_DDooM> thick != thin
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: let's rollout!
<kubanc> ja tko pise...
<kubanc> Water is thicker then air and provides resistance to movements
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo je res, drugo drži za oba
<LorD_DDooM> Saj je pravilno, thicker pomeni gostejši...se pa zelo podbno slišine kot thiner (tanjši, redkejši)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lets!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NAOW
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HAOW
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont know!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I SHALL NAOW JOIN UR GAEM
<zdobersek> ko bos joinu nekam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pod server išči lamara.de
<CrazyLemon> lamarama
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si najdu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no js sm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej sem, sami prazni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek exactly
<CrazyLemon> ne bom joinal tam kjer vsi igrajo ffs
<zdobersek> wai?
<CrazyLemon> komaj sem začel :D
<zdobersek> povej potem server.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej sem ti
<CrazyLemon> mann vs. machine
<CrazyLemon> tist k je open
<zdobersek> ... tule mam 4 take streznike.
<CrazyLemon> dej latency <100
<CrazyLemon> pa EUROPE
<CrazyLemon> in bi mogli bit trije
<CrazyLemon> 2 mann vs machine
<CrazyLemon> en s ključavnico in en brez
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: THIS IS 2012, WE CAN USE IPs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek this is 2012..we have ip fcking v6 now!
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa prepozno
<CrazyLemon> sem se že povezal gor
<CrazyLemon> zdj čakam da mi naloada
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sma zdej na istem serverju
<sasa84> ktero igrco pa nabijate?
<sasa84> upam d ne spet kok se peče pumpkin pie CrazyLemon :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kteo drugo igro, al tole?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma neki kjer so boti :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti imaš svojo ekipo botov
<CrazyLemon> js svoje
<CrazyLemon> svojo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se da to? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem
<zdobersek> ne poznam tega, mvm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ni nujno da je mvm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tko kot je pač training..sam da si ti zravn na drugi strani :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dz0ny
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj meni v Å¡pilu ne najde nobenega od vas
<CrazyLemon> a gresta vidva ?
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: nismo prijatli
<zdobersek> ker ne mormo bit
<zdobersek> edino dz0ny nas lahk vse poveze ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm prijatu z LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Crazyja bi moralo najti
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: dodaj me potem prosim, ce me lahko
<zdobersek> pa se prek tebe spravimo nekam
<zdobersek> shinybonsai
<LorD_DDooM> invitation senz
<zdobersek> evo, done.
<LorD_DDooM> sent
<zdobersek> invitation accepted
<CrazyLemon> hoooooow
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej probi ti mene dodat
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače pa v MvM se lahko naredi grupo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne gre, eden od naju rabi placano igro, nc zastonjskega
<LorD_DDooM> Samo meni v Å¡pilu nobenega od vas ne najde
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: zdej sem te povabu v nov party
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa mene :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne morem, ker lahko sam friende
<zdobersek> te bo LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v redu je
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<zdobersek> in-steam friende! ffs!
<LorD_DDooM> Steam mi je napisal za invite, samo fizično pa nimam nobenega invita
<zdobersek> sploh pa, u ma brotha form another motha
<CrazyLemon> i'm just a simple form for you .. </brotha> !
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: probejma obratno, nared v TF2 party pa me dodaj
<LorD_DDooM> Moment, nekaj updejta
<LorD_DDooM> A vama v Steamu piše da sta v TF ali TF2 Beta?
<CrazyLemon> -beta
<CrazyLemon> team fortress 2
<LorD_DDooM> Meni piše beta
<LorD_DDooM> Za vaju pa TF2
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa vama za mene piše v firend listi?
<CrazyLemon> meni zdaj nič ne piše
<CrazyLemon> ker mi je crashal vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko sm hotu joinat na en server
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡lo vse v maloro!
<R33D3M33R> test: čšž
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R It works!
<R33D3M33R> kdo vidi kaj čudnega? :)
<R33D3M33R> aha, no, ker vidim od enih neke čudne znake
<zdobersek> nice, konkreten web browser lahko uporabljas v steamu
<R33D3M33R> a ni webkit?
<CrazyLemon> je ja..sej zato ga hvali :p
<zdobersek> aha.
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<R33D3M33R> no, saj tudi geckotu nič ne manjka :P
<R33D3M33R> edini pogon, ki sux je Trident :)
<zdobersek> amen! ^
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM piše beta pri tebi ja
<LorD_DDooM> Vglavnem, meni je naložilo TF2 BETA klient, vama pa navadnega, tako da zardi tega se verjeno ne vidimo
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj dljam TF2 normal :S
<zdobersek> kolk mb?
<LorD_DDooM> 12GB 1h 30 min
<CrazyLemon> sam 90min?
<LorD_DDooM> gg
<CrazyLemon> da faq :D
<zdobersek> eh, gremo rajs na en server
<CrazyLemon> 77.111.202.76:27015
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> FR - VeryGames.net - Minewish
<CrazyLemon> ime
<CrazyLemon> upam da mi TF ne kreša
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prid ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tole je APU
<CrazyLemon> it takes time
<zdobersek> blaaaaah, 15 sekund do respawna
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek moment
<CrazyLemon> pridem nazaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hva zdj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs
<CrazyLemon> miška štrajka
<CrazyLemon> ne morem se sploh obrnit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek grem vn pa nazaj not v upanju da bo bolše
<zdobersek> k
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti pa ne bi tak hinavc!
<CrazyLemon> bit*
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje si zdaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, pridem
<dz0ny> a kej igramo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale zdobersek je tečen s tem sniperjem
<LorD_DDooM> Mi igramo, CrazyLemon  pa umira!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM hahaha
<CrazyLemon> fucker
<dz0ny> haha
<zdobersek> true dat.
<dz0ny> pridem za 5 min
<dz0ny> a coop ste probal kej
<LorD_DDooM> CorpseLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek we are done
<CrazyLemon> fuck you
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny enjoy :D
<LorD_DDooM>  Ragequiiiiiiit
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM APU @ 100% quit
<CrazyLemon> kr sredi igre začelo nabijat cpu
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj pa Å¡e crash tf2
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..still beta
<zdobersek> al APU?
<CrazyLemon> suck it you jumpy bastard :>
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<zdobersek> hva pol, jutr kak coop?
<dz0ny> ? poslal invite
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: jaz Å¡e dljam klient, za 45 min bom ready
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> zdobersek: danes jutri? plani?
<dz0ny> za coop mormo bit vsaj 4
<zdobersek> jutr
<dz0ny> ker drugace od 3 navala ne pridemo dlje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobersek> pa se CrazyLemon APU shladi
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> jutri potem, noč
<sasa84> no, ste kej seštimal? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men steam kreša že k ga sam odprem
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-23
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39284/#p39284
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39285/#p39285
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84. !
<sasa84> ktero igrce mate inštalirano na steamu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 team fortress 2
<sasa84> igrco
<sasa84> spet vse kreša ob zagonu :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in kaj storiš ko ti nekaj kreša?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi se  pa že lahk navadla no :)
<sasa84> 1. skenslaš, 2. poguglaš, če imaš cajt
<sasa84> 3. pogledaš log :P
<CrazyLemon> in kaj boš guglala če ne veš zakaj kreša?
<CrazyLemon> 1. zalaufaš stvar v terminalu da dobiš morebitni vzrok zakaj kreša
<CrazyLemon> 2. guglaš :9
<sasa84> sej ga tam zalaufam
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti izpiše
<sasa84> kwa je že una stvar, k vse napišeš...
<sasa84> pastebin!
<sasa84> čak :)
<sasa84> http://pastebin.com/XR907Mnb
<Seniorita> sasa@laptop:~$ steam  Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/ver - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> sasa84: no nadaljne ti napiše crashdump saved smth/smth
<dz0ny> ti potem v terminalu strings /tmp/crashsmth,smth
<sasa84> k v programu kliknem ok...se mi zadeva skensla
<dz0ny> ia32libs?
<sasa84> am... kao d je beta program ipd...nek tazga piše...pa kliknem ok in...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 loooool
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ffs
<LorD_DDooM> ia32-libs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj če bi prebrala novico na ubuntu.si :)       jaoo
 * CrazyLemon vzame Å¡ibo v roke
<sasa84> učeri k sm šla pa prvo na igro in to...pa sem lohk okol brklala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če že zalaufaš v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj
<CrazyLemon> steam steam://store
<CrazyLemon> pa čudežno ne bo "krešalo"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si miško :*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa bi mogla malo bl pozorno brat moje novice :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..lanč
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> oj zdobersek :D
<zdobersek> dober dan, dober dan.
<LorD_DDooM> Kako je pa tanova Fedora luškana <3
<CrazyLemon> iiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> :<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<zdobersek> is it GNOME?
<LorD_DDooM> gnome 3.6
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, aja?
<sasa84> morm pol zloudat
<sasa84> Å¡ibam...bbl
<LorD_DDooM> Samo tile gnomovci so pa res... v 3.6 so končno dodali power off gumb, ampak so odstranili logout gumb...
<dz0ny> promoting extensions :)
<zdobersek> LMAO, let z Dunaja v Ljubljano 237€
<zdobersek> wth
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e Ibro te bl pocen pripelje iz dunaja v LJ
<zdobersek> w/ endless fun.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2aBtx4URYg
<Seniorita> Jimmy Fallon & Rashida Jones Parody One Direction, Gangnam Style & Rihanna In Holiday Medley - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> fcking car!
<CrazyLemon> tale rashida pa tudi ni slaba :D
<LorD_DDooM> dz0ny: BSG:B&C 5&6!
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: thx, ravno prav ker pico jem :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi..morsko :/
<sasa84> dz0ny, kje pa je picerija v slovenski sibiriji? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt ti misko pucat
<sasa84> zdobersek, a miška je kriva, k ne zna špilat? :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, a TF2 zdj dela? men piše skoz d en preparing
<sasa84> aaaa, že vem ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.pri-kovaciji.eu/
<Seniorita> Babno Polje - Kmečki turizem - Pri Kovačiji - Kjer zadiši po domače
<sasa84> dz0ny, upam d me kdaj povabš :$
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, juhuuuu
<sasa84> k se pa o Å¡pilih govori, pa R33D3M33R tkoj uleti na kanal :P
<R33D3M33R> lol :)
<R33D3M33R> jaz sem na kanalu, ker preizkušam Konversation :)
<sasa84> kao :P
<R33D3M33R> jap :P
<sasa84> konversation nis pa nč sprobavu, k sm rekla, iz kakšnih plinov je sestavljen prdec :\
<R33D3M33R> to pa konversation ne zna, ker je le IRC odjemalec
<R33D3M33R> tisto je pa kopete
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa tvoje šumnike čudno vidim, nastavi si UTF-8 no :P
<R33D3M33R> cp-1250 je že na smetišču zgodovine :P
<CrazyLemon> sej ima naštiman utf-8 :)
<R33D3M33R> orly?
<CrazyLemon> rly
<R33D3M33R> torej ti njen š ne vidiš kot kvadratek?
<R33D3M33R> špilih
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je kvadratek
<CrazyLemon> ko si ti napisal
<R33D3M33R> Å¡Å¡Å¡
<CrazyLemon> Å¡Å¡Å¡
<R33D3M33R> no, tvoje Å¡-je vidim bp
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: napiši nekaj z š-jem
<sasa84> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<sasa84> in nehte žalt xchat...če jst kul vidm, pol dela
<sasa84> če pa prou vid še CrazyLemon  je pa itak šupr dupr mega fajn
<sasa84> Š ž đ č ć
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, ne Å¡tima? :)
<R33D3M33R> čakaj čakaj čakaj
<R33D3M33R> ob 18.54 sem videl kvadratke
<R33D3M33R> ob 18.55 pa je blo vse ok
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa spet ni
<CrazyLemon> [18:54:38] <sasa84> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<CrazyLemon> [18:55:19] <sasa84> Š ž đ č ć
<R33D3M33R> aha, to bo pa potem en zanimiv bug
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R its a K feature
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, ne žalt gnome programov :\
<R33D3M33R> ne žalim nič
<R33D3M33R> torej če napišeš šumnik kot del besede, mi ga spremeni v kvadratek
<R33D3M33R> če je pa vmes presledek je pa ok
<sasa84> Å¡upr Å¡ upr
<sasa84> ?
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu sem videl dva kvadratka :
<Sky[x]> lp
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: kateri program že uporabljaš?
<R33D3M33R> šèž
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, a za irc? xchat
<R33D3M33R> aham
<R33D3M33R> zakaj pa ne pidgina?
<R33D3M33R> aha, že vidim v èem je problem
<R33D3M33R> http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3180
<Seniorita> xchat.org &bull; View topic - New charset/encoding choice: IRC (Latin-1/UTF-8 Hybrid)
<R33D3M33R> to hibridno reč izklopi pa bo vse ok :P
<R33D3M33R> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/XChat#Selecting_an_encoding
<Seniorita> XChat - LQWiki
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, lej... sam ti maš probleme, ostali nimamo :P
<sasa84> pidgin mi ni kul za irc
<R33D3M33R> ja ja ...
<R33D3M33R> bom pa bug reportal pa bo v naslednji verziji to vrženo ven
<R33D3M33R> simple
<R33D3M33R> :P
<sasa84> pffff, pacek!
<sasa84> čak, d pogledam če dam na off tole
<R33D3M33R> zakaj bi kdorkoli želel vlačiti Latin1 zraven utf?
<R33D3M33R> utf-8 je tata mata :)
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, no no... pust naš gnome pr mir :P
<R33D3M33R> nič nmam proti gnome in nekoč sem ga celo uporabljal ... :P
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, ne znam naštimat :D
<R33D3M33R> oni wiki si poglej
<R33D3M33R> v server listu ga lahko spremeniš: http://xchat.org/encoding/
<Seniorita> XChat - IRC (chat) client for UNIX
<sasa84> ne da se pr men to Å¡timat a ve Å¡
<sasa84> đizs, klonirana!
<sasa84_> i'm your evil spirit sasa84
<sasa84> :D
<R33D3M33R> :(
<sasa84> a dela?
<sasa84> sem dala sam utf8
<R33D3M33R> jah ne vem
<R33D3M33R> napiši nekaj
<R33D3M33R> s Å¡umniki seveda :)
<Sky[x]> šđčćž
<R33D3M33R> torej, vidim vse šumnike, samo od saše ne ...
<sasa84_> ¨?¸?? ¨ ? ? ¸ ?
<sasa84_> a radi? :D
<sasa84> R33D3M33R,
<R33D3M33R> ojej
<R33D3M33R> zdaj je še slabše XD
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> <R33D3M33R> zdaj je še slabše XD
<R33D3M33R> zdaj vidim vprašaje in pike
<sasa84> <R33D3M33R> zdaj vidim vprašaje in pike
<sasa84> LOL
<R33D3M33R> [23.11.12 19:57] <sasa84_> ¨?¸?? ¨ ? ? ¸ ?
<sasa84> hahahahahaha D
<sasa84> :D
<R33D3M33R> precej bizarna reč :)
<sasa84> bej¸ no :P
<sasa84> kaj pa zdej? ¨??¸
<R33D3M33R> vtipkaj /charset UTF-8
<sasa84> ??
<sasa84> ščćžđ
<sasa84> prej sm mela tud utf
<R33D3M33R> ok, zdaj dela super
<R33D3M33R> še kaj napiši
<R33D3M33R> tokrat stavek
<sasa84> Toje stavek, ki vsebuje šumnike in ostalo šaro ( npr. ž, š, đ, ć). Sicer pa kaj bi še lahko napisala
<sasa84> ...
<sasa84> čuri muri
<sasa84> čugura
<sasa84> đihad
<R33D3M33R> haha :D
<sasa84> žirafa!
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: it workz!
<R33D3M33R> :)
<sasa84> yeeey :)
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, sam če ostalim ne bo... pol veš d si ga ti nasrku :D
<R33D3M33R> mislim, da bom moral iti, se vidimo ;)
<sasa84> ja sej..zdej pa sklizne, nrdi štalo pa piči miško :P
<R33D3M33R> ;)
<CrazyLemon> it worked before..and now it works again :>
<R33D3M33R> in kak odjemalec uporabljaš ti CrazyLemon
<R33D3M33R> ?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R xchat
<CrazyLemon> kot vsi normalni ljudje!
<R33D3M33R> ampak tvoje šumnike vidim že od nekdaj kot se spodobi
<zdobersek> gremo kak coop?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je coop
<zdobersek> das tf2 style
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se vedno ne vem kaj je coop
<zdobersek> !g tf2 coop
<Seniorita> TF2 Coop Gamemode - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DRQE_YPKR2GU
<CrazyLemon> !g coop tf2 style
<Seniorita> Portal 2 - Co-Op Teaser -TF2 Style- - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D6BPCbx35fws
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are useless :/
<zdobersek> ableble
<sasa84> a to je igrca zdobersek ? jej jej jej :S
<zdobersek> so what!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je kaka možnost da narediš vojaka po svoji meri? :D
<CrazyLemon> in da dobiš bolše orožje
<CrazyLemon> recimo kak assault rifle
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: seveda ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats lame :7
<CrazyLemon> pogrešam orožje iz cod2
<CrazyLemon> cod*
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo za danes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-brings-over-EUR10-million-savings-for-Munich-1755802.html
<Seniorita> Linux brings over €10 million savings for Munich - The H Open: News and Features
<dhbiker> onice
<sasa84> nočko miške
<sasa84> pridni bodte
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: Ubuntu in Ultrabooki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39286/#p39286
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] glock356: Instalacija Linux(Ubuntu ali Ubuntu based distro) na prenosnik HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39287/#p39287
<sasa84_> jou miške
<miha> saška
<sasa84_> miholca
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaki dobri filmi lately?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the dark nigh rises
<zdobersek> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nigh
<zdobersek> whatnow?
<CrazyLemon> Savages
<CrazyLemon> Looper
<zdobersek> oooh, blake
<CrazyLemon> Lawless
<CrazyLemon> End of Watch
<CrazyLemon> Ted
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze ves, kaj je coop?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: New Girl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je z njo
<zdobersek> glej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ni bilo danes epizode
<zdobersek> aha, gledas, ok.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=9351
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> steam mi je ves čas laufal v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> 14176 ?        Sl   164:16 /home/drazen/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam steam://rungameid/440
<zdobersek> pa TF2 zgleda tud ... ?
<miha> steam spyware
<miha> saška
<sasa84> oj miha
<stupid-by-defaul> dan vsem
<stupid-by-defaul> kdo buden in prisoten?
<LorD_DDooM> Prvo pravilo tega kanala je, da se ne sprašuje če se lahko postavi vprašanje... kar povej kaj ti povzroča probleme in če kdo pozna rešitev bo odgovoril. :)
<stupid-by-defaul> iščem informacije okoli Vbox, shared files
<LorD_DDooM> V čemu je problem?
<stupid-by-defaul> lahko jih vidim, v virtual xp, ne morem pa jih kopirat v virtual xp... access is denied?
<stupid-by-defaul> preko ubunta 12.04..
<LorD_DDooM> Torej si na Linux, na katerem poganjaš virtualbox z XP instanco, kjer v mapi X ne moreš kopirati datotek?
<stupid-by-defaul> o.. JA, mapa x je shared files.. iz linuxa jih dam noter... pa jih hočem v virtuali odpret.. pa jih vidim v tej isti mapi, ampak.. je to vse, kar lahko
<LorD_DDooM> Je ta mapa na kakem zunanjem disku? Backup HDDju?
<stupidBYdefault> jap, pravzaprav, je vse skupaj na external hdd. 50 gb za linux + 100 gb za podatke v ntfs.. popolnoma ločeno od "kište"..
<stupidBYdefault> in v tole ntfs je trebalo priti preko virtual xp
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, če prav zatsopim si potem v Shared folders nastavil mapo /media/imezunajnegaHDD/imemape/?
<LorD_DDooM> zastopim*
<stupidBYdefault> namizje
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<stupidBYdefault> na namizju imam shared folder
<stupidBYdefault> je to bad?
<LorD_DDooM> V XPju je popolnoma vseeno kje imaš Shared folders... zanima me kako si v Virtula managerju nastavil shared folder?
<LorD_DDooM> Virtual*
<LorD_DDooM> Tam ko omogočaš/nastavljaš shared folders
<LorD_DDooM> V Linuxu
<stupidBYdefault> samba?
<stupidBYdefault> /home/xxx/Desktop/xxx
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, se mi zdi da je to problem s pravicami za dostop. Si po inštalaciji virtualboxa dodal vboxusers med imetnike pravic?
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<stupidBYdefault> ok, kako pa to naredim?
<stupidBYdefault> me lahko vodiš skozi nastavitve?
<stupidBYdefault> prosim?
<LorD_DDooM> Če se prav spomnim, je bil problem, ker nastavitve VBoxa nbe soupadajo z nastavitvami sistema
<LorD_DDooM> Včasih se je to rešilo, če si vboxuser dodal pod imetnike pravic
<stupidBYdefault> ok..
<LorD_DDooM> To pa se je narediloo tako, da se je v terminalo napisalo: "sudo usermod -aG vboxusers myusername"
<stupidBYdefault> ok, terminal, o tem se že nekaj slišal... pa da vidimo, kako se to naredi
<miha> :D
<stupidBYdefault> sedaj me je vprašal po geslu?Ć
<miha> ja
<miha> root geslo
<stupidBYdefault> mac
<LorD_DDooM> Da, ker je na začetku ukaza "sudo"
<LorD_DDooM> (superuser do)
<LorD_DDooM> Vpišeš svoje gesl za login
<stupidBYdefault> eh... namesto da bi se zadrl na mačko, sem od sile napisal ... prokleti kremplji
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj si  dodal vboxuser med imetike pravic
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da bi VB *moral* imeti dostop do vseh diskov
<stupidBYdefault> ok, grem pognat, sprobat...
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<LorD_DDooM> Če restartaš VB bi moralo delovati
<LorD_DDooM> Upa
<LorD_DDooM> Upam
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<kristjan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ9kNR_u3CY
<Seniorita> Papagei_tanz_zu_Dubstep.mp4 - YouTube
<kristjan> lool
<stupidBYdefault> sedaj pa sploh nimam dostopa :(
<LorD_DDooM> Si slučajno v terminalu z onim ukazom napisal "myusername"? Tu moraš vpisati svoj username, s tistim ko si se loginal
<stupidBYdefault> sedaj pa sploh ne morem odpreti
<LorD_DDooM> Torej "sudo usermod -aG vboxusers stupidBYdefault" ecimo
<LorD_DDooM> recimo
<stupidBYdefault> imam pa v virutalki noter v moj računalnik sedaj network drive
<sasa84> elow pobčki :D
<stupidBYdefault> sprva po pomoti, ja
<stupidBYdefault> pol pa sem popravil..
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault prekleto dober nick!
 * CrazyLemon da navidezno kapo dol
<stupidBYdefault> hvala
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> sem vedel, da bo nekomi všeč
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ej, kje spremnim barvo pisave?
<stupidBYdefault> da bom sploh videl, kakšne neumnosti pišem
<stupidBYdefault> :)
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 
<stupidBYdefault> :-)
<CrazyLemon> barvo verjetno spremenis v nastavitvah :)
<stupidBYdefault> test
<stupidBYdefault> test
<stupidBYdefault> :( ne znam
<LorD_DDooM> Torej ko v virtualki hočeš odpreti želeno mapo, ti javi error Access denied?
<stupidBYdefault> am..
<stupidBYdefault> jap
 * sasa84 pošlata CrazyLemon 
<stupidBYdefault> hihihi
<stupidBYdefault> kak mi je všeč, ko se poznate, srečujete in pozdravljate...
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če že vidiš zanimiv link..na recimo slo-tech..o recimo odprti kodi.. ja jebela cesta sej ga lahk pošeraš tudi na ubuntusi FB .. ANE :>
<sasa84> oki miši, a želiš d zdej to nrdim...če nisi že sam :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti mona pa ne mores?
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault ne poznamo se.. ampak pozdravimo pa se !
<zdobersek> pa ne sam pozdravimo ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda lahko..in sem hotu..pa vidim da saša skrbi sam za svojo rit :>
<stupidBYdefault> no, pozdravljeni vsi
<sasa84> glej kdo se oglaša glede svoje riti :>
<zdobersek> ti? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pssst.. nisem ti dal dovoljenja da govoriš
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, kaj pa v Virtual Managerju, onem oknu preden zaženeš XPje, pod Shared Folders, imaš izpisano "Access:Full" in odkljukano "Read only" pod nastavitvami mape?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> raje pomagajte Timu da že enkrat zrihta da shared folders
<stupidBYdefault> ?
<stupidBYdefault> ve moje ime??
<stupidBYdefault> cool
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<stupidBYdefault> am.. ne ni, full access piše
<stupidBYdefault> red only je off
<stupidBYdefault> ee? zna kdo tukaj vdreti v fb? jaz sem geslo pozabil, pa ga ne morem izbrisat :(
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, guest additions imaš naložene?
<stupidBYdefault> enkrat mi je en tukaj rekel, da se da neka okna združiti z linux in virtual xp**
<stupidBYdefault> ne vem?
<stupidBYdefault> mi je dvojne ven vrglo
<CrazyLemon> okna naj bi se dalo zbootat v virtual boxu :)
<sasa84> stupidBYdefault, sej lohk resetiraš geslo
<stupidBYdefault> eh, jaz sem tako zabit okoli vsega, da me Å¡e lastna senca ne mara
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> očitno jo preveč boli glava
<stupidBYdefault> zbootat?
<LorD_DDooM> (pognat XPje)
<stupidBYdefault> chek - deluje
<stupidBYdefault> pa še hitrejši so, kot običajno
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> ampak neke vrstice bi se naj še naložile??
<stupidBYdefault> toti angleži ej.. kdo bi jih zastopil?
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<stupidBYdefault> je moj rač, varen pred vdori?
<stupidBYdefault> sedaj je to naloženo..
<stupidBYdefault> oboje, nisem vedel kero je bilo pravo
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> spet terminal ?
<CrazyLemon> noben računalnik ni varen pred vdori :)
<stupidBYdefault> aha
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<stupidBYdefault> no, če kdo zna.. sem se željan učiti nekšno programiranje
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. zaenkrat pustimo poganjanje XPjev s trdega diska.. ni to zaenkrat Å¡e zate :)
<stupidBYdefault> baje ni slabo, če znaš javo prog...
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault http://www.codecademy.com/
<Seniorita> Learn to code | Codecademy
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js.. tina bo zdaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pozabi!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tina?
<stupidBYdefault> uu, nice..
<stupidBYdefault> kako pa to pol deluje?
<stupidBYdefault> moreš delati s consolo?
<stupidBYdefault> quotations?
<stupidBYdefault> any news?
<stupidBYdefault> pismo... da bi to delalo, bi si pol lahko drive svannerja naložil..
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> lordDdoom?
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, ne vem zakaj ti javlja napako
<stupidBYdefault> damn..
<stupidBYdefault> hvala vseeno, glej
<stupidBYdefault> hvala ti..
<stupidBYdefault> v realy, bi te povabil na pir.. :)
<LorD_DDooM> Hehe... če imaš vse na zunanjem disku, bi verjetno znal biti problem v pravicah, ker Linux je zelo strog z zunanjimi napravami. Če bi pa poganjam z notranjim diskom sem siguren da bi moralod elivati
<LorD_DDooM> poganjal*
<stupidBYdefault> ja... samo... jaz nimam svojega kompa.. in si ga sposojam..
<stupidBYdefault> te pa da na vsakega, ki si ga sposodim, nalagaim linuxe... 3much
<stupidBYdefault> te raje vzamem en hdd, pa linuxe nanj, pa Å¡e eno particijo zraven
<stupidBYdefault> pa sem "mobilen" in "stabilen"
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<LorD_DDooM> Mja, saj verjetno je ena simp rešitev, en ukaz...samo ga ne poznam
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<stupidBYdefault> hvala ti vseeno
<stupidBYdefault> torej... linuxi so zakon..
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<zdobersek> toooooooooooooooooooo TINA
<zdobersek> sam en je
<zdobersek> linux.
<stupidBYdefault> ok, ok...
<stupidBYdefault> pač, linux je zakon, njegove verzije pa tudi :P bolje tako?
<stupidBYdefault> in kaj je kotacija?
<stupidBYdefault> joj, sem pa ja blond :P
<stupidBYdefault> nix, lepo se imejte, ne bom se več smešil tu.. mogoče še malo drugix
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<stupidBYdefault> lp
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj si rešil problem=
<stupidBYdefault> in hvala vsem..
<stupidBYdefault> nope, not yet
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> minilo me je.. :(
<LorD_DDooM> :/
<stupidBYdefault> če nix ne vem o linux-u
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<LorD_DDooM> Vsi smo se morali naučit
<stupidBYdefault> jap
<stupidBYdefault> jaz pa rabim sotekmeca skozi učenje, nači se mi ne da.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> nix, imejte se
<stupidBYdefault> lp
<stupidBYdefault> če pa keri kaj izve, pa...
<stupidBYdefault> drugix dalje
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> lp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tina ja!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hu iz tina?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tina balerina!
<CrazyLemon> sick shit @dexter :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tina balerina?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tina balerina patetina!
<sasa84> ?
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-25
<dejko72> a je kdo gor?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Kontrola različic za začetnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39289/#p39289
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon: wer ar ju?!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Kontrola različic za začetnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39290/#p39290
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Kontrola različic za začetnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39291/#p39291
<CrazyLemon>  a kdo ve kako uporabit zdownloadano orožje v TF2?
<uni4dfx> The Walking Dead Å¡pil ma prov neverjetno zgodbo
<uni4dfx> bolš ko film
<CrazyLemon> ne laž
<Sky[x]> TF2 = Team Fortrest2 ?
<CrazyLemon> team fortress 2 ja
<dz0ny> jaz sem se pa v assassine vrgel :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon>  a kdo ve kako uporabit zdownloadano orožje v TF2?
<CrazyLemon> a ti veš?
<CrazyLemon> upošteval sem navodila ki pridejo zravn orožja
<CrazyLemon> sam v igrici so Å¡e vedno tastara v uporabi
<dz0ny>  pod crafting gres pa spremenis defaults
<dz0ny> pa to je samo za nesteam streznike
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> sux pol
<dz0ny> mas pa tisto testno mapo kjer lahko testiras
<dz0ny> worskshop neki neki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Instalacija Linux(Ubuntu ali Ubuntu based distro) na prenosnik HP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39292/#p39292
<CrazyLemon> meh..
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo za danes
<CrazyLemon> LN
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny ti si web developer.. kaj moram iskat če želim dat transparentno sliko čez obstoječo vsebino
<Sky[x]> positio
<Sky[x]> absolute relative
<Sky[x]> position
<Sky[x]> al pa negativn margin :)
<CrazyLemon> torej relative ima element ki je spodaj
<CrazyLemon> absolute pa transparentna slika ?
<Sky[x]> na RN si poglej kako je narjen youtube znak cez sliko pri multi vsebine :)
<CrazyLemon> awesome :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx Sky[x]
<dz0ny> zadnji element v dom, z index plus to kar pravi skyx
<CrazyLemon> hvala obema..zdaj pa res grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-18
<dz0ny_> lol Želimo vas obvestiti, da je vaš e-poštni naslov je osvojil 150, 000, 00 evrov v El Gordo
<dz0ny_> eh ti spammerji
<Sky[x]> nice :D
<Sky[x]> a v slovenscin je to pisal ? :D
<dz0ny_> via google translate
<dz0ny_> nadaljuje se pol El Gordo nagrado promocijo nagrade na 7. okt 2013 za terjatve za podeljevanje nagrad stiku.
<dz0ny_> :>
<zdobersek> but what if ...
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] SuperTuxKart 0.8.1 Release Candidate Revved Up And Ready for Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HlDQJc7DlvU/supertux-kart-0-8-1-release-candidate
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Dev: ‘Don’t Use Linux Mint for Online Banking – It’s Unsecure’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TSVID36WQl8/canonical-dev-dont-use-linux-mint-online-banking-unsecure
<CrazyLemon> meh..kdaj bodo dodali online multiplayer support
<napsy> za kaj?
<CrazyLemon> supertuxkart
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/11/clanica_pussy_riot_sanja_o_zizku.aspx
<Pepelka> Članica Pussy Riot sanja o Žižku - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kaj si imata povedati najbolj slavna ruska zapornica in slovenski filozof svetovnega slovesa?«
<idioterna> 16:22< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      620.563 USD (+2.563 USD)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6754720
<Pepelka> Develop Wordpress plugins, themes in Docker | Hacker News
<dz0ny_> linux client http://infinit.io/ in the making
<Pepelka> Infinit - The easiest way to send files
<Pepelka> »Infinit lets you send files of any size or type to anyone, anywhere through a free application for OS X and Windows.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Mint Respond to Ubuntu Developer’s ‘Vulnerable’ Claim  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0UszrmYuWk8/linux-mint-responds-ubuntu-developers-security-claims
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cottontracks/flmfagndkngjknjjcoejaihmibcfcjdh/related
<Pepelka> Chrome Web Store - cottonTracks
<Pepelka> »The only browser history you will ever want to keep.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj gledam? :)
<idioterna> 17:00< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      649.000 USD (+18.541 USD)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ti je kaj žal ker si vse prodal?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: iskanje po zgodovini pa sam ti grupe dela
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> se 200 jih mam v walletu
<idioterna> sam ti so za penzijo
<dz0ny_> hm kdaj pa misli to počt
<CrazyLemon> never...zdaj sam raste
<dz0ny_> jaz mam tud en kojn nekje
<CrazyLemon> dokler se ne pade dolar :D
<dz0ny_> sam sem wallet pozabu
<CrazyLemon> -se
<dz0ny_> bummer
<yang> idioterna lahk bi bil malo bolj cloveski in bi doniral po 5 btcjev ljudem brez sluzb ne pa da se hvalis kolk dobro znas trejdat
<yang> sej to je vse kar se se v sloveniji dela neko trejdanje
<idioterna> yang: glede na to da ljudem brez sluzb senkam po 3 jurje na mesec mislim, da niti nisem tolk necloveski
<yang> ok oprosti pol
<idioterna> yang: v sloveniji se dela vse zivo, ampak ce gledas sam televizijo pol pac vidis sam televizijo :)
<johnnyyy> idioterna: kak teden nazaj si dal link od svoje spletne strani za stave, pa me zanima kolk prometa se kej tam ustvari? če ni skrivnost :)
<johnnyyy> ustvari* -> obrne
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. hola unblocker unblocks no more
<dz0ny_> un dns hack ze ves?
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 8°C @18.11.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705Ljubljana: 8.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:07:26, Sončni zahod: 15:27:01
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne..do share
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://tunlr.net/
<Pepelka> tunlr.net
<idioterna> johnnyyy: ni moja stran, afaik je blo okol 2000 btc na dan ko je bil bitcoin $100
<johnnyyy> idioterna: ni Å¡voh :)
<anny> čer
<idioterna> johnnyyy: uredu je ja
<idioterna> o anny
<anny> o
<idioterna> 18:38< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      670.000 USD (+10.000 USD)
<anny> uf
<anny> so to tvoji bitcoini?
<johnnyyy> jst čakam da bo odvod BTC negativen :)
<idioterna> ja to je zdej ze 100k evrov
<anny> nice! :)
 * CrazyLemon pokes anny 
 * anny squeaks
<sasa84> Koja je razlika između gay vjenčanja i običnog?
<sasa84> Na gay vjenčanju dva puta sviraju pjesmu 'Danas majko ženiš svoga sina'.
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/67356052491/port-knocking
<Pepelka> Port knocking - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by seqizz«
<sasa84> ah ja...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40990/#p40990
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon http://lifehacker.com/choose-the-best-bicycle-and-the-right-equipment-for-you-1465546170?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<Pepelka> Choose the Best Bicycle and the Right Equipment for Your Ride
<Pepelka> »Biking is a fun way to get outdoors, get some exercise, and get around town, if you do it safely. Part of doing it safely is choosing the right bike for the terrain you'll ride on, making sure you have the right gear for your ride, and learning some of the basic rules and lingo required for a safe ride. This graphic from Greatist will get you up to speed on all of it.«
<CrazyLemon> hvala sasa84 ! le kaj bi brez tebe in tvojih linkov!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> al veeeem, CrazyLemon ....vem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa preberi si why start biking :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ah... ne maram dolgih člankov :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni sploh članek..prvi odstavek je :>
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš vsega brat
<CrazyLemon> pa tukaj pod 'stopping' ni prav narisano kok js vem
<CrazyLemon> pa right turn? da hell is that
<yang> sasa84: hehe
<yang> dober vic
<anny> tudi ta vic je dober
<anny> http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2013/11/nina_ni_vec_mis_universe_slovenije.aspx
<Pepelka> Ekskluzivno: Nina Đurđević ni več mis Universe Slovenije (foto&video) - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Potem ko smo na Planet Siol.net pred kratkim razkrili, da je mis Universe Nina Đurđević lagala o svoji izobrazbi, so organizatorji tekmovanja pred nekaj trenutki misici odvzeli njen naziv.«
<sasa84_> ou nouuuuu
<sasa84_> medicinki so odvzel lento???
<sasa84_> ja ti packi!!!
<anny> jaja
<anny> punca igra v dunajskem simfoničnem okrestru, morš mislit!
<yang> anny: ja to je vic, (khm) od kdaj gresta pa lepota in pamet skupaj ? :)
<anny> yang, pri meni gresta!
<yang> blagor tebi
<anny> Å¡ala
<yang> moje prijateljice, ki imajo obe kvaliteti so ze davno oddane
<zdobersek> a je v Rusiji vsaj zmagala?
<anny> zdobbie....ne
<anny> mogoče bi morala odšpilat odo radosti na violino ali izvesti odprto operacijo na članu žirije
<yang> jst sem z miss gaming kramljal
<anny> na pokru?
<yang> v zivo, dva tedna
<yang> sam je sama povedala da gre na tekmovanje in ve da bo kuhna
<yang> je bla pa 2
<anny> uf
<yang> http://www.missgaminginternational.com/_upld/photo-255.jpg
<anny> kr lušna
<CrazyLemon> anny pa sasa84_ sta sam fouš k nista miss universe slovenija
<yang> ja, baje da nisem zadost priznan fotograf, da bi pozirala
<yang> CrazyLemon: se vedno sta lahko miss ubuntu slovenia !
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem če!
<anny> Crazy, ti pa nis zmagou v bodybuildingu?
 * CrazyLemon chairman of the board
<sasa84_> me odstopa
<CrazyLemon> anny sm!
<CrazyLemon> sam noben ni vidu
<sasa84_> sej res ni nč za vidt...
<anny> loool
 * sasa84_ zakašlja
 * anny potreplja sasa84_
<sasa84_> tnx anč ;)
 * CrazyLemon brcne sasa84_ where the sun dont shine
<anny> sori, lepota je..minljiva
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če ej že posijalo? :P
<yang> anny: zato pa mors tist cas izkoristit
<yang> ce te narava obdari
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa par let po tem pa posnameš pornič pa si spet in!!
<anny> yang, delam na tem
<anny> CrazyLemon, greš za flufferko?
<CrazyLemon> anny not my cup of tea
<anny> mogoče bi blo pa fajn?
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da bi?
<yang> to so tam pr enih sosedih snemal
<zdobersek> it's his pint of ale
<yang> je prsla cela snemalska ekipa od poptv
<yang> k je bla hisa z bazenom
<anny> yang, govoriš o črepinki?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wrong!  i do not drink ale at all!
<yang> pojma nimam kdo je tisto snemal, kdo je reziral, vendar so igrale neke slovenske punce
<yang> ampak na slo porn se cisto nic ne spoznam
<yang> verjetno je blo za ameriski trg delano
<CrazyLemon> a zato je bil poptv tam? :>
<anny> dobr si ti obveščen?
<yang> poptv je bil zaradi opreme
<idioterna> the fuck
<idioterna> ni vec miss universe slovenije?
<yang> videl sem POPTV avto
<idioterna> ker je lagala o izobrazbi?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tako! prasica ane!
<yang> idioterna: a ni to bedast pogoj za miss - izobrazba ?
<idioterna> a nebi mogla bit lih zato k je lagala miss universe slovenije?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a ni pr nas to zahteva za prakticno kakrsenkoli naziv?
<idioterna> da lazes o izobrazbi?
<CrazyLemon> ni pogoj izobrazba.. :)
<idioterna> afaik so se pri nas se vedno vsi zlagal o izobrazbi
<idioterna> no razn svetlane makarovic
<idioterna> njej se ni treba
<idioterna> k ni bla v partiji.
<yang> kaj pa sploh je svetlana po izobrazbi
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> who cares?
<yang> idioterna: a si videl, kdo je dal sliko na wikipedijo od svetlane, dobr poglej
<zdobersek> ditto for the beauty queens
<anny> idioterna...v bistvu je idealna predstavnica
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're just a hater because you're not a beauty queen
<anny> jezus
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prove it.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne.
<yang> anny query
<anny> ja
<idioterna> yang: a nis ksne lepse slike najdu?
<yang> idioterna: ce mi je jankovych zakrival pogled
<yang> v gneci se slabo fotografira
<idioterna> yang: mislu sm ksno kjer je bla se lepsa od vecine teh nasih misic
<yang> ja
<yang> takrat se se nisem rodil
<yang> kr lustna je bla, se strinjam
<yang> pac kukr je videl na vinylnih ploscah :)
<yang> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/ZDOTxWF7fss/mqdefault.jpg
<yang> idioterna: ampak se mi zdi da je teb vsec samo zaradi "Anti-Catholic stance"
<yang> oz. "predvsem"
<idioterna> ja, drugac res ne maram resnih umetnikov z vsebino
<idioterna> men je ona vsec sam zato ker ma vedno prav ko govori o katoliski cerkvi
<idioterna> ne maram je pa zato k zmeri partijo dissa.
<dz0ny_> http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN3/ bitcoin is going down
<Pepelka> Live Video - C-SPAN3 | C-SPAN
<yang> idioterna: men se zdi ok, k je brez dlake na jeziku
<sasa84_> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dz0ny_ :D
 * sasa84_ skoč đonkotu v naročje
<dz0ny_> oj
<idioterna> dz0ny_: why would it go down?
<dz0ny_> pravjo da zato ker se ne da nadzirat toka denarja
<dz0ny_> pac ne vejo kdo je zadi
<zdobersek> (21:29:55) sasa84_: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dz0ny_ :D
<zdobersek> (21:30:24) dz0ny_: oj
<zdobersek> nekdo se je pa danes z napacno nogo vstal ...
<sasa84_> oooooooo zdobersek, moj zlati fant!!!!
<zdobersek> HEYAAAA sasa84_ !!!
<sasa84_> to je pozdrav!
<sasa84_> :>
<sasa84_> joj zdobbie moj, že dolg nisva kofetkala...jutr!!!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: manj ooo jev closer to her heart
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2030-1: NSS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2030-1/
<idioterna> dz0ny_: moj odgovor njim je "middle finger"
<dz0ny_> pa teta je rekla da bodo isto predlagali mednarodnim partnerjem
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny_> Foxconn intern claims PS4 was intentionally sabotaged during manufacturing
<dz0ny_> 1/3 vseh zato ker jih niso prav plačal
<dz0ny_> sam si pa upajo, ce je res
<idioterna> foxconn je najvecja fabrka na svetu tko da
<idioterna> si loh upa
<anny> le do meje potrpljenja kupcev
<idioterna> ja sam flak bo na sonyju
<anny> če delavci vedo, da lahko držijo firmo za j...jo bodo držali za j...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tega niso naredili appleu? :)
<yang> foxxcon je una firma, kjer so dal mrezo na pozarne stopnice, da ne bi dol skakal ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to so te :)
<yang> ja "made for apple"
<yang> verjetno delajo za 80% trga elektrnike
<yang> fairphone je dosegel svoj namen 25000/25000 je prodanih
<yang> ce bi hotel zadostit, da bi bili v celoti "ethical" phone, bi moral narest platformo, da bi bla bolj free
<yang> mogoce v drugi rundi da bodo se kaj v to smer nardil
<idioterna> ce bi hotu free phone bi mogu nardit tut omrezje
<idioterna> tacga k se v njem ne bi dal zbirat prometnih podatkov, prisluskovat, locirat
<yang> seveda
<idioterna> hm, sam 500 je vrtec
<idioterna> neki so mi spremenil
<yang> to ni v interesu lobijev
<anny> true dat
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa tebe lobiji zanimajo?
<idioterna> sej omrezje nardis zase, ne za lobije
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSM_Association
<Pepelka> GSM Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> Telecoms.com called it "one of the most powerful trade associations in the world, lobbying governments on everything from tax policy to pricing strategy".[4]
<yang> baje da bi prslo okol 2.5 Mio USD za reversat GSM stack
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> GSM stack je ze reversan
<yang> cak da najdem link
<idioterna> znamo fejkat smsje, pogovore, prisluskovat
<idioterna> in ne, ne rabs prakticno nc
<idioterna> matthai ma dobr clank na to temo
<idioterna> par jurjev
<idioterna> pa mas vso opremo
<idioterna> fora je da tebe gsm ne zanima
<idioterna> ti hoces komunicirat anonimno, po mesh omrezju ki ga ne nadzira nobena organizacija
<idioterna> tko kot tetra recimo
<idioterna> v tetra networku je vsak terminal lahko tut relay
<yang> nevem ne najdem clanka, neki sem zasledil na to, matthai je pa napisal dober clanek
<yang> idioterna: morda nekaj v smislu reversati mikrokodo v GSM stacku, ta mikrokoda ki je prisotna z vsakim firmwareom, neodvisno od samega sistema nalozenega na aparatih
<Sky[x]> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1391481_1377468302497264_1167148885_n.jpg
<idioterna> yang: to ti nc ne pomaga ker ni telefon tisti k vohuni za tabo
<idioterna> ampak omrezje
<yang> ja
<idioterna> what both sides
<idioterna> Sky[x]: i'm not fond of tatoos.
<idioterna> 22:26< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      743.500 USD (+8.500 USD)
<dz0ny_> vohun rtos na gsm modemu
<zdobersek> and my daddy will kill your daddy!
<yang> idioterna: https://ounce.me/ (l's pizza at the bottom)
<Pepelka> Ounce.me | Bitcoin & Litecoin Exchange Rate for Gold, Silver, Platinum, Palladium, Oil, Bonds Spot Price Charts
<Pepelka> »Ounce.me converts, compares, and charts Bitcoin and Litecoin to the Precious Metals, Oil, and Bond complex. Home of the legendary Bitcoin Pizza Index. What's an ounce today?«
<idioterna> yang: mal out of date je
<idioterna> na btcchina se za 820 prodaja trenutno
<idioterna> bitcoin
<idioterna> za 820 usd
<yang> mah,, ce bi jaz unih 100 obdrzal bi se mi zdajle zvizgalo
<yang> kaj naj pa l rece, pravi edino da je bila pica dobra
<yang> idioterna: ampak ti si jih nedolgo nazaj imel 100, zdaj pa jih imas 200
<yang> se pravi, da si vmes tudi kupoval
<idioterna> yang: prodajal pa kupoval, ja
<idioterna> zdaj je pa prevec rizicno to pocet k sm ze z eno nogo v penziji
<idioterna> tolk sem ze zasluzu da se kr mal krivega pocutim
<yang> daj si 3 kamencke v cevelj
<idioterna> ne bo pomagal
<zdobersek> pa dva rozna venca za kesanje
<idioterna> se ene 500 miljard evrov rabm
<idioterna> pa loh afriko civiliziram
<yang> v afriko so ze znosil miljon miljard pa ni nic bolje
<idioterna> ja k so narobe delal
<idioterna> js bi ustanovil transnacionalen sistem javnega izobrazevanja
<idioterna> vsak bi lahko prisel
<idioterna> za vse sole bi kupu zemljo, zemljo bi pa varovale posebne enote
<yang> lahko se pridruzis pedru opeki
<yang> ziher bi nucal dober ISP na madagaskarju
<idioterna> on je gegen condoms
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ST4_7wWi5A
<Pepelka> JANŠA IN MUSSOMELI PREČKATA JELOVICO - YouTube
<idioterna> najhujsa muzika.
<Pepelka> »JANŠA IN MUSSOMELI PREČKATA JELOVICO Epska pesem za gusle in orkester Lyrics: Dimitar Anakiev Gusla in poje: Stojan Bubanja Jezik: Jugo-slovenščina Šel je Ja...«
<yang> kondomi so za evropejce pa americane, k ne verjamejo v boga
<yang> drugje pa vera uci, da se je potrebno prej porociti
<idioterna> ja, bedarija
<idioterna> kr huda ubistvu
<idioterna> religija je en glavnih razlogov za epidemijo spolno prenosljivih bolezni
<yang> zakaj a bit brezboznik, pa seksat vsepovprek
<yang> tej ljudje so polpismeni, kje bodo dojeli religijo
<idioterna> ce bi bli brezbozniki bi lahko seksal s kondomi
<yang> ne, ker so predragi
<idioterna> niso predragi
<idioterna> kondom stane 2-5 centov
<yang> ne vem kok stane v afriki, sam tam zasluzjo dolar na dan, tut 5 centov je velik
<yang> ti narobe razumes zadevo.
<yang> v afriki je veliko katolicanov in nezasciten spolni odnos je v nasprotju z religijo. ker bi porusil osnove religijskih vrednot
<yang> ne morjo rect istocasno, porocajte se, imate pa lahko tudi nezascitene spolne odnose
<yang> pred poroko
<yang> lahk pa pises francisku in ga prosis da spremeni vrednostni sistem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40991/#p40991
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> a si kej se igral na rhcloudu ?
<CrazyLemon> Your Piwik configuration file appears to be misconfigured. You can either remove config/config.ini.php and resume installation, or correct the database connection settings.
<zdobersek> IMO moras odstranit datoteko config oz. config.ini.php, ktera pac obstaja
<zdobersek> al pa ce popravis nastavitve za povezovanje v bazo, to je tud moznost
 * CrazyLemon nima dostopa do klauda
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> gremo spat
<anny> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84_> šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočko
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Kako sta Steve Ballmer in Microsoft ostala pred vrati bavarske prestolnice! – techrepublic.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1231
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-19
<idioterna> 01:43< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      808.000 USD (+7.000 USD)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40992/#p40992
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40993/#p40993
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Pohvala foruma :D  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40994/#p40994
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [Archlinux] Enostavnejša namestitev s pomočjo AUI skript  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40995/#p40995
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Total War  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40996/#p40996
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40997/#p40997
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40998/#p40998
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: top brezplačnih programi pri ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40999/#p40999
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41000/#p41000
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Total War  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41001/#p41001
<sasa84> jutrooooo
<anny> helou
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<anny> oo
<anny> Crejzi is up!
<CrazyLemon> naah.. spi Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> ti dam nekaj za zbudit?
<anny> http://pastebin.com/dwpXCW48
<Pepelka> var name = 1+2; for(i = 0; i < 3; i++) { name = name + 10; - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> učiš se seštevat? :)
<anny> matematika mi nikoli ni Å¡la! :O
<CrazyLemon> meni v srednji ni povzročala težav..
<CrazyLemon> na friju pa sm dobu nekaj sivih las zaradi matematike :)
<anny> kakšen je torej rezultat?
<CrazyLemon> anny 33..kakšen naj bi bil?
<anny> pls
<anny> mislila sem, da je 42
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi bil 42? :)
<zdobersek> !g 42 answer
<Pepelka> 42 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Answer_to_the_Ultimate_Question_of_Life.2C_the_Universe.2C_and_Everything_.2842.29
<Pepelka> Phrases from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> zato
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma bravo!
<CrazyLemon> osvojil si 150, 000, 000 evrov na El Gordo!
<CrazyLemon> pošlji podatke na pvt da ti lahko izplačamo nagrado!
<zdobersek> oyea
<CrazyLemon> pred tem bom pa potreboval 100 bitcoinov zaradi stroškov nakazila!
<CrazyLemon> čak.. kok je btc trenutno? mogoče bo treba nakazat 150btcjev
<anny> sej se trudim!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pohvala foruma :D  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41002/#p41002
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41003/#p41003
<idioterna> 7 btc je slo za 5k usd vceri
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> kok je trenutno btc?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a ti tud ta gordo :)
<anny> http://bitcoincharts.com/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js sm v bistvu tisti ki ti je poslal :$
<Pepelka> Bitcoin Charts
<dz0ny_> http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/
<Pepelka> Bitcoin Data Platform | RTBTC
<Pepelka> »Real time order book, time and sales, and chart for Bitcoin trades on the MtGox exchange, featuring Clark Moody charts.«
<dz0ny_> 808 je bil top
<dz0ny_> zdej gre pa dol
<CrazyLemon> !g hank moody
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo hank moody hank moody
<dz0ny_> je sel pa litecoin gor z 0.1 € na 10€
<dz0ny_> skor cez noc
<CrazyLemon> navali narode na litecoin!
 * dz0ny_ jih ma 2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj je piwik borked?
<dz0ny_> hum
<dz0ny_> bom pogledal
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<dz0ny_> lol pohekana :)
<dz0ny_> who on earth
<anny> dz0ny_ je biu!
<CrazyLemon> torej je bila pametna odločitev da piwik ni na ubuntu.si strežniku :D
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> hm na novo morama rebuildat
<dz0ny_> joj in ti cloudi
<dz0ny_> bom popoldne zrihtal
<dz0ny_> zdej nimam casa
<dz0ny_> oziroma ce mas cas :) you can
<CrazyLemon> nism se nič igral s cloudi tko da .. ni mi do branja dokumentacije ta trenutek :p
<dz0ny_> install, deploy, piwik
<dz0ny_> 3 kliki so
<dz0ny_> sam je treba piwik posodobit
<dz0ny_> ker un je zelo star
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: v kterem debu je zdej PHP JSON support?
<zdobersek> 13.10
<dz0ny_> php5-json
<dz0ny_> .apt php5-json
<dz0ny_> .apt json
<jabuk> php5-json
<jabuk> jsonbot
<zdobersek> ktnx
<dz0ny_> ce uporabis ppa
<dz0ny_> je pa ze samodejno
<dz0ny_> !g php 5.5 ppa
<Pepelka> PPA for PHP5 : Ondřej Surý - Launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<dz0ny_> e tale
<zdobersek> but is it free?
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> aja to si 13.10
<dz0ny_> deploy or dev :)?
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> dz0ny_:
<zdobersek> neither
<zdobersek> kle mi eni http testi niso delal, ker json_encode ni bil na voljo
<zdobersek> zdej se tud litecoin dviga
<ops> ma kdo kako idejo za bash skripto? Ne nekaj preveč lahkega pa ne nekaj preveč težkega. Sem totalno brez idej
<lowkey> marko-_-, kaksno bash skripto?
<marko-_-> ja ne vem, ker nimam idej :D recimo kolega ma to, da je naredil eno login screen temo nekaj časa nazaj in bo napisal skripto, katera bo login temo menjala z njegovo in te pol promptala kje bo okvir za geslo, za upor ime itd itd. Recimo nekaj v tej smeri
<marko-_-> sam sem totalno brez idej profesor pa je tudi rekel da nima idej
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> idea-generator.sh
<CrazyLemon> !!
<lynxlynxlynx> wrapper za fortun
<lynxlynxlynx> e
<dz0ny_> cokie
<dz0ny_> bitcoin in freefal
<CrazyLemon> prek ascii arta pa pokažeš kako se kuki odpre in prebereš fortune!
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa animiran cowsay
<dz0ny_> kaj pa dungeon game
<dz0ny_> to je dost simpl
<marko-_-> zdobersek, :DDD
<zdobersek> space shuttle interface
<dz0ny_> cli to space shuttle
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, dungeon game je že zraven kode od bash, samo večina ga ne zapakira zraven
<dz0ny_> s/to/for
<zdobersek> sudo throttle 50%
<marko-_-> sem se že odločil
<marko-_-> z wgetom bom downloadal radarsko sliko od slovenije in pol preveril če ej rdeča barva nad mojim mestom, da pošlje mail ali nekako drugače opozori
<marko-_-> fuck yes
<CrazyLemon> js bi naredu tako skripto k te najprej vpraša "kako ti je ime:" pa napišeš ime.. pa enako  za priimek ter spol pa vse osebne podatke.. in nato pride genialen del... kjer ti napiše "Tole sem ugotovil o tebi" in izpiše vse podatke!
<lynxlynxlynx> da veš, če dežuje tudi, če si v kleti
<marko-_-> tako je lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: "Pošiljam Sovi ..."
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: lol
<dz0ny_> cak
<lynxlynxlynx> slab primer marko, ne bo skoraj nič od skripte
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> pixel check
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: curl "http://opendata.si/vreme/report/?lat=46.051418&lon=14.505971" | grep rain_level
<dz0ny_> prevec simpl
<marko-_-> eh, nisem vedel da mamo to :/
<CrazyLemon> ni preveč smiple.. marko-_- dodaj v skripti da si napisal ta API
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> uu native json parser
<dz0ny_> za bash
<zdobersek> uuu is it free?
<dz0ny_> jes
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, en kolega ma Å¡e zadj to skripto an serverju
<zdobersek> SO I CAN USE IT FOR EVIL??
<marko-_-> to mi je napisal
<marko-_-> well, it's not incredibly easy, but not incredibly hard either. you can just use "wget" to download that image, and then tools from "netpbm" or "imagemagick" to cut the part of the image containing your city, and see what colors it contains. if it contains rain, BEEEEP
<zdobersek> HA HA HA HA HA
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej
<dz0ny_> no sej
<dz0ny_> cist izi
<lynxlynxlynx> defekten dezijn, če greš gledat takole
<dz0ny_> sam jaz bi mel prek koordinant
<marko-_-> saj, ampak je ideja
<marko-_-> a mate kako boljšo?
<lynxlynxlynx> al api al pa direkt gis
<zdobersek> it's like 50% complete
<lynxlynxlynx> mam
<dz0ny_> crop(1,1).x(344).y(222)
<lynxlynxlynx> naredi kombiniran dump snežnih razmer slo / at / it
<marko-_-> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> dodaš še html generator zraven in bo hitro obisk
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj bi to bilo težje od tistega prejšnjega :D
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je lažje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41004/#p41004
<zdobersek> heyaa sasa84_ || sasa84__
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41005/#p41005
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41006/#p41006
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Did the NSA Ask Linus Torvalds To Include Backdoors In Linux? His Father Says Yes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/G6Rr67DcpRE/nsa-ask-linus-torvalds-include-backdoors-linux-father-says-yes
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41007/#p41007
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<Pepelka> XPS 13 Developer Edition | Dell
<Pepelka> »The XPS 13 Linux® laptop, developer edition makes sacrificing power for extreme portability a thing of the past with an ultrathin 13" design and powerful Intel® Core™ processors. Get yours today.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: send it over!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm waiting for those btcs!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I'm waiting for that wallet address!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prodaj jih pa mi kr nakaži na paypal znesek!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bom ti napisal wallet address da pol slediš mojim nakupom..as nor?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: say goodbye to all those shiny bitcoins
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41008/#p41008
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2013/11/kolesar_285kmh.aspx
<Pepelka> Francoz s kolesom do 285 kilometrov na uro v Å¡estih sekundah! - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Francois Gissy je s kolesom na raketni pogon v dobrih šestih sekundah pospešil na neverjetnih 285 kilometrov na uro. Tako hitro se s kolesom ni peljal še noben Zemljan.«
<lynxlynxlynx> "kolo"
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tipkovnica je meh
<dz0ny_> Full HD display touch screen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ni najlepša ne :)
<dz0ny_> hm
<CrazyLemon> jp..touch screen je
<dz0ny_> that's why :>
<dz0ny_> ceprov mene zelo motijo packe po zaslonu
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: joj
<dz0ny_> neki si pozabu
<dz0ny_> git add .
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. navodila so napisala da lahko uporabim tudi commit -a
<CrazyLemon> namest git add
<CrazyLemon> torej git add and/or commit -a
<CrazyLemon> in sm dal commit -a
<yang> ne prav zanima kok sekund ma idioterna do 100
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sm dodal pa pushal
<CrazyLemon>  git push
<CrazyLemon> Everything up-to-date
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ očitno se zdaj uploada :)
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> kr prekin bom kot submodul dal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ je že gor :/
<dz0ny_> ene mape si pozabu
<dz0ny_> css recimo pa js
<dz0ny_> pust pr mer bom force pushnu
<CrazyLemon> ok
<idioterna> yang: zmert mors
<idioterna> yang: glede na to da 100 se nism su je verjetno inf.
<yang> a se nis zmeru se
<yang> aha
<yang> ne mors po ravnem s specialko 100 dosect?
<idioterna> bou
<yang> sem mislu da ce bi fajn prtisnu da bi sel do 100 lahk
<idioterna> po ravnem mam max ene 65 pomoje
<idioterna> 75 paced
<yang> ja no sej tko sem mislu da je to neko povprecje, sam ce bi probal na ful bi mogoce prsu do 100 v parih sekundah
<idioterna> nope
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> no sej loh zracunas
<idioterna> 75 kil, 800W
<yang> ej zagrebel sem se za 30 let staro rogovo specialki
<yang> je kr dobr ohranjena
<idioterna> 2x5 maraton ?
<yang> verjetno je gume edin za zamenat
<yang> tista k ma dol saltunge
<yang> mogoce je mal neprakticno
<yang> sam jo je hotu stran vrzt
<idioterna> vsi tok stari majo dol saltunge
<yang> a je to storast za saltat
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> sam itak so saltnge tok storaste ze same od sebe
<idioterna> da ti nc neb pomagal ceb meu na rockah
<yang> navajen sem mtbjev da je na rockah
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Household Brands’ Are Looking At Using Ubuntu for Phones and Tablets, Says Shuttleworth  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J3orAiUnUPY/household-brands-ubuntu-phone-tablets
<idioterna> Dragi v Boga,
<idioterna> Lep pozdrav v imenu našega Boga, sem Gospa Ana Maria Williams, Republika Kuvajtu.
<dz0ny_> joj kako bi tepel enga zdej
<dz0ny_> je sel dat config.ini.php
<dz0ny_> afkors ni ne ini ne php
<yang> se vedno bolje kot maul " sem anastasija star 27 let iz rusija , zelo rad bi te spoznal"
<yang> sledi verjetno "potrebovati viza za obisk v slovenija"
<idioterna> ti si pa dost naiven
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> nobene vize naujo hotl, sam dnar al pa osebne podatke
<idioterna> valda ne misls da anastazije iz rusije zares google translatane maile u slovenijo posiljajo?
<idioterna> to delajo spammerji
<yang> itak da ne
<yang> sam koj mailov poslejo preden prasajo za dnar
<yang> je bla vcas neka stran kjer so objavlal spam maile
<yang> pol so vidl da ciklajo na par let
<yang> enkrat leta nazaj je en spraseval za spalne vrece in drva tople obleke v rusiji
<dz0ny_> prov ponosen https://paste.sh/8jPBHUXt#OOW26YngJzpWTT7LcO3eeLZf
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^
<yang> pol so ugotovil da je mel tam organizirano preprodajo da mu je folk res posiljal zadeve
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ :D
<dz0ny_> mya fuck this
<dz0ny_> ta piwik se ni slisal za devops
<dz0ny_> zdej ko sem dal dafaulte
<dz0ny_> prav da ni se baze narjene
<dz0ny_> ce grem pa na korak za install
<dz0ny_> prav da sem pa preskocu step
<dz0ny_> joj
<yang> idioterna bi ti narocil lemoteja?
<dz0ny_> 5 minute install my ass
<idioterna> yang: ne zdele nimam cajta se s tem ukvarjat
<dz0ny_> a mamo ze kakega docker providerja ?
<zdobersek> ME ME ME
<zdobersek> Mir delayed
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> again
<dz0ny_> mislim forever
<zdobersek> 14.10, zdej bo ze eno leto pozen
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: glej tega junaka http://cananian.livejournal.com/69096.html
<Pepelka> Dr. C. Scott Ananian - Rust is not fast
<Pepelka> »There are plenty of safe high-level languages in the world; JavaScript, for example. Rust is different: it's supposed to be safe and fast . But Rust is slow. (And its type system hates you.) Rust is slow because there is lots of hidden indirection ("smart dereferencing") and other hidden costs…«
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> go ftw
<zdobersek> C#/Mono
<zdobersek> duuh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: www share...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41009/#p41009
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: www share...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41010/#p41010
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Re: www share...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41011/#p41011
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: www share...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41012/#p41012
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41013/#p41013
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Bilko pa dz0ny_ sej se lahko tudi kle menita
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> oj miške
<CrazyLemon> oj mačka (??)
<idioterna> jsm podgana.
<anny> oj limonca
<anny> ful veseli boste, kar pravkar delam
<idioterna> mi smo vedno veseli
<CrazyLemon> no dej se pohvali da seštevaš spet
<CrazyLemon> tokrat do 42 ?
<CrazyLemon> :P
<anny> preklinjam M$
<anny> gnide!
<CrazyLemon> kr dej si duška!
<anny> mislm..odvadiš se njihovih neumnosti, če ne delaš na njih vsak dan
<anny> v mislih imam Word 2010
<CrazyLemon> js do simbioze sploh nism vidu kako tanov word zgleda :)
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje sem word uporabljal.. enkrat pred letom 2004
<anny> ja, welcome to the club
<anny> pred nedavnim sem bila na daljšem tečaju, kjer smo "spoznavali" word
<anny> matr, pa to ni narejeno za ljudi
<idioterna> kaj te pa moti pr latest wordih?
<idioterna> sej se pocas priblizujejo idealu strukturiranih besedil
<anny> imam dokument, ki ga moram popraviti in dati v pdf, a ko ga oprem v writerju se mi podre oblikovanje
<anny> z mailom od simbioze sem odprla Word web app, a je isti klinac
<idioterna> anny: aja to je pa itak
<idioterna> forget about it
<anny> resno, totalno neuporabna zadeva, pa Å¡teka vsakih nekaj minut
<idioterna> anny: sejvi v odf pa poprav na roke
<anny> mah
<anny> bom Å¡la na komp od mame
<CrazyLemon> js bi poskusil še gdocs če je kaj boljše :)
<anny> samo v vednost in ravnanje, če bo kdo poskušal podobno
<CrazyLemon> sam dvomim da je :)
<dz0ny_> anny: pa pocnes z nadomescanjem stilov?
<dz0ny_> ker ce po svoje pacas pol res nc ne prebavi
<dz0ny_> Bilko: vprasi tle ne?
<dz0ny_> sasa ma sneg
<dz0ny_> baje
<idioterna> a u rakeku
<dz0ny_> mi se ne :)
<dz0ny_> na bloski polici pada
<idioterna> jsm su zdele domov
<idioterna> v totalni plohi, cist sm bil mokr
<idioterna> zebl me pa ni
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<anny> dz0ny_ sneg je!
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.4°C @19.11.2013 21:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877Koper: 8.99°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:10:32, Sončni zahod: 15:30:41
<anny> no, da povem do konca...predavatelju sem rekla, da je Word v določenih ozirih neuporaben in mu je mrak padel pred očmi
<anny> *pred oči
<idioterna> zakaj pa to
<idioterna> mislm, za ene reci je word totalno grozen
<idioterna> ampak za tiste niti ni bil misljen
<anny> ja ja...on je kao zavil v celofan da vsak hvali tisto, kar pozna
<dz0ny_> anny: sej to je res
<dz0ny_> jaz prisegam na markdown :)
<dz0ny_> sam pa dabim obcasno kak word dokument za popravljat :)
<dz0ny_> in je joj
<anny> dz0ny_ glede na to,da sem učila na simbiozi pa še kje menda vem
<dz0ny_> v bistvu se men zdi da nikjer ne ucijo worda
<dz0ny_> mislim ucijo klikat
<dz0ny_> ne mindseta
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8llsiEIvvM0#t=1m25
<Pepelka> Yeasayer - 2080 / Tightrope - A Take Away Show - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Yeasayer play "2080" and "Tightrope" near Jourdain in Paris, France Read the whole article and see more videos here: http://www.blogotheque.net/Yeasayer,3966...«
<anny> res je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kako se naredi new line v coffeescriptu ?
<anny> ne moreš učiti, ker se ne da
<idioterna> no to pa ni res
<zdobersek> enter?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tko kot drugje \n :)
<idioterna> men je bil word cist kul za to
<idioterna> kar sm ga rabu
<idioterna> so pa boljsa orodja
<zdobersek> loh das \r\n, ce si hardcore in bi nekoc rad bil Microsoft CEO
<anny> gdocx je odprl file, a pojedel tekst :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: gets v zivljenju ni programiral :)
<dz0ny_> gates*
<zdobersek> hm?
<zdobersek> jobs ni
<anny> idioterna, ti si delal Å¡e v starem wordu 2003, ki je bil bolj za ljudi
<zdobersek> gates pa semizdi da je
<dz0ny_> nope, intervju sem gledal
<dz0ny_> pa je rekel da ni
<anny> jobs je bil genij druge vrste
<dz0ny_> mogoce je mislu da sam je neki pacal, na projektu pa da ni delal
<idioterna> anny: hm ubistvu je bil word 6
<anny> kar se izpiljenja tiče
<idioterna> naprej pa nism delu :)
<zdobersek> gates je programiral
<zdobersek> sej sta z allenom BASIC spisala
<anny> no, ne poznam, a verjetno je bil bolj preprost
<idioterna> sm pa mogu razlagat folku v cem je fora strukture dokumenta v wordu
<CrazyLemon> gates je sprogramiral clippyja
<idioterna> gates je sprogramiru basic
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: haha
<idioterna> pol pa nc kej dost naprej afaik
<anny> pravilno
<anny> delo je prepustil drugim in skrbel za razvoj podjetja
<CrazyLemon> ja..tako da je najel ballmerja :>
<zdobersek> zdej pa patentne prosnje vlaga, in prodaja licence
<dz0ny_> jah tud od tega se zivi
<dz0ny_> why not
<CrazyLemon> sam ne zagovarjat patent trolle :)
<anny> evoj ga
<anny> http://www.sunflowerhead.com/msimages/Word6.png
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: blatim ga.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek govorim dz0ny_ju :)
<zdobersek> bedanc, taka biznismona je
<anny> počasi in razločno!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Re: www share...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41014/#p41014
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en je danes zjutraj forum hvalu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kateri forum
<Bilko> čer folk
<Bilko> naš
<Bilko> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si forum, neka tema o super forumu se je zjutr tule spisala
<zdobersek> sam tko, da ti mal po dusi popiham
<anny> čer
<anny> Bilko
<CrazyLemon> Bilko narediš novga userja..in prek sftp mu omejiš dostop na njegov /home www folder ..v apacheju pa narediš vhost na njegov www :)
<CrazyLemon> tko bi js naredu :)
<anny> breza je šla v večna lovišča, zato moram jaz prevzeti njen del
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek impossible
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40994/#p40994
<Pepelka> Pohvala foruma :D (Stran 1) - Ubuntu.si dejavnosti/predlogi/pritožbe - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny_> Bilko: http://www.techytalk.info/enable-userdir-apache-module-ubuntu-debian-based-linux-distributions/
<Pepelka> Enable userdir Apache module on Ubuntu Linux and other Debian based distributions | TechyTalk.info
<Pepelka> »In this article I will show you how enable Apache module userdir on Debian based distributions like Ubuntu.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je bilo 16.11 :/
<dz0ny_> Bilko: ustvaris novega uproabnika
<dz0ny_> enablas userdir
<dz0ny_> in je to to
<dz0ny_> pa ftp nastaviš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatevz
<Bilko> kako eneblaš userdir?
<Bilko> ne stekam glih
<dz0ny_> Bilko: ti ga
<dz0ny_> to je modul za apache
<CrazyLemon> Bilko sej piše vse na linku :)
<dz0ny_> ki ti samodejno za vsakega userja nardi "lastno mapo na strežniku"
<Bilko> aha...bom pogledu... tnx
<Bilko> aha stekam
<dz0ny_> Bilko: poanta je da se teb ni treba zajebavat za apche
<dz0ny_> pa fizično ločiš svoj račun od njegovega
<Bilko> aha vidm ja...bom prebral pa probal uštimat. Tnx obema
<dz0ny_> anny: breze ni vec, je pa jabuk
<dz0ny_> pa pepelka
<anny> breza je bila...edinstvena :(
<dz0ny_> it was abuse to irc
<anny> sploh s tistim zatlači si nekam ta piškot
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> v usta seveda!
<CrazyLemon> cookie monster style
<anny> kamor sonce ne sije vsekakor
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj pa delas v koftu
<dz0ny_> kofetu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej si dobu mail
<dz0ny_> kam
<CrazyLemon> fyi..od kdaj "uporabljamo" travisa? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jah ne vem s kerim mailom si se registriral na github
<dz0ny_> pa uporaben je :)
<anny> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02467/cookie-monster_2467417b.jpg
<dz0ny_> aww
<dz0ny_> .aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/22125ON.png
<dz0ny_> ^^ mastery :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41015/#p41015
<idioterna> jsm pa svojo prvo grozljivko posnel
<CrazyLemon> kdo jo je pa režiral?
<idioterna> ja tut js
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41016/#p41016
<anny> se je dogajala ponoči?
<zdobersek> .aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/bg1Y1xW.jpg
<zdobersek> .aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/GEJ7P4H.jpg
<zdobersek> resno ...
<CrazyLemon> oh.. več jih je!
<zdobersek> tole lohk mamo, botsnackov pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> ta kača ni aww
<zdobersek> je pa awwshitrun
<CrazyLemon> awwkillrun*
<anny> joooj, kok cortkana
<anny> mal s psihotičnim pogledom
<dz0ny_> .aww
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/HbSLyhA
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: pa mamo tud plosk
<dz0ny_> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/sBEFqYR.gif
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/9Zv4V.gif
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/wf5qvOM.gif
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/PASRKXo.gif
<CrazyLemon> kje je chapeau?!
<dz0ny_> nekje vmes
<zdobersek> ni ga.
<dz0ny_> as random
<zdobersek> kriza je.
<anny> Renly je prou sexy
<CrazyLemon> renly?
<zdobersek> King Renly
<CrazyLemon> King Renly?
<Bilko> mi je ratal ustimat
<Bilko> upošteval sem nasvet od obeh :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: The true heir to both Iron Throne and rule over the Seven Kingdoms
<CrazyLemon> Bilko you da man..zdaj lepo na forumu pod triki,nasveti, vodniki in kdo ve kaj napiši kako si to naredu da boš pomagal drugim :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa tko povej je bela cesta
<Bilko> :) najbolš da dam sam link in tvoj nasvet :) karkol bi več napisal bi samo zakompliciral
<CrazyLemon> Bilko to pol ni ne trik ne nasvet ne vodnik..ampak link :D
<dz0ny_> .ac neki
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/neki.png
<dz0ny_> sm pazabu kaj je to
<zdobersek> .ac chapeau
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/chapeau.png
<CrazyLemon> nič pametnega imo :>
<zdobersek> we need botsnacks
<zdobersek> asafp
<dz0ny_> .roll vrzem ven ac,obdrzim
<jabuk> obdrzim
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .roll roll pa ac ven, botsnack not
<jabuk>  botsnack not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<hugo> lep pozdrav
<dz0ny_> cer
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-munich-rejected-steve-ballmer-and-kicked-microsoft-out-of-the-city/
<Pepelka> How Munich rejected Steve Ballmer and kicked Microsoft out of the city - Feature - TechRepublic
<Pepelka> »Munich, Germany has been on a decade-long quest to remove Microsoft software and other proprietary solutions from the city&#039;s IT systems. The controversial project was finally completed in October and TechRepublic has the inside story.«
<idioterna> tle sm se ze kregu v komentarjih
<Guest70359> kaj bo dobrega
<idioterna> k en neumnosti pise
<Guest70359> hm cundo videt nesem met hugo nick
<Guest70359> xd
<idioterna> Guest70359: en ga je registriral
<Guest70359> hm
<Guest70359> mozno
<Guest70359> ko sem biv zjutri na fonu sm mal probu pridit z fona sem
<Guest70359> pa sm neki copral
<Guest70359> xd
<Guest70359> bom probu sam mal
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: almost human ze gledas
<dz0ny_> pa  the family je kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. ni mi všeč
<dz0ny_> .imdb the family
<jabuk> The Family (2013) 111 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.4/10 (10,557 glasov) MT: 44/100
<jabuk> The Manzoni family, a notorious mafia clan, is relocated to Normandy, France under the witness protection program, where fitting in soon becomes challenging as their old habits die hard.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3488262169/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> the family vem da je kul..sam čakam neki s spodobnim audiom
<CrazyLemon> i dont do cam
<CrazyLemon> sm pa slišal dosti pohval za the gravity
<dz0ny_> ja sam se ni na pasnikih
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<hugec> hm
<hugec> ni važno bom pa hugec
<hugec> xd
<CrazyLemon> huge C
<hugec> :D
<hugec> xd
<hugec> dovgčas je
<CrazyLemon> klikni anny .. z njo ni nikoli dolgčas!!
<anny> khm
<hugec> hehe ti že veš :D
<hugec> pa čakam da se mi q4wine in win pa še par programov naloži
<hugec> pa traja nekaj časa
<hugec> tuki bi lahk dodali da bi lahk zbirali pisavo
<hugec> pač barvo pisave pa to
<hugec> tak ko je na frendi.si
<CrazyLemon> tukaj nismo frendi... tko da nč ne bo.. žal
<hugec> okej ;)
<hugec> sam predlagal sem xd
<anny> ouč
<CrazyLemon> hugec anny je drugač odgovorna za take zadeva..tko da kr klikni na njen nick
 * CrazyLemon runs
<anny> niso frendi portal za zmenkarije?
<hugec> pač tam so vseh sor ljudje
<dz0ny_> frendi in flirt
<hugec> sort
<dz0ny_> a niso to ukinl
<hugec> am deluje
<idioterna> kva nismo frendi
<idioterna> also "klikni anny"?
<hugec> umes je malo bilo ukinjeno amapk sedaj deluje
<anny> socialno podhranjeni računalniški geeki morajo imeti vsaj opcijo C odprto
 * anny runs
<anny> hugec, tko kot email.si
<anny> nekaj časa so se zezali da dela, pa ne dela, potem pa lepega dne čao, bejbiji
<hugec> lol
<hugec> ma ja
<hugec> res je
<hugec> ampak sedaj dela
<anny> kar lepo Å¡tevilo ljudji je to uporabljalo kot shrambo za datoteke
<hugec> vem
<hugec> tudi jaz sem bil med njimi
<anny> in vse je Å¡lo v digitalne vice
<hugec> čeprav sem mlad
<hugec> :D
<anny> no sam na frendi.si ni take panike
<anny> pač hitro moraš od bejbe dobit še kakšen drug kontakt
<hugec> tut to je res, sam jaz nisem tak ko eni ko jih dobesedno posiljujejo tam
<hugec> jaz se rad tak na javni debati menim
<hugec> če je tema zame
<hugec> pa če se z kom zaštekam pač kliknem čene pa ne
<anny> pametno, hugec
<hugec> :)
<anny> na ircu imaš precej več možnosti
<anny> in manj konkurence
<hugec> am drugač raje spoznavam folk v živo
<idioterna> "kliknem"
<hugec> pač na chat grem ko mi je dovgčas
<anny> idioterna, ti si oodan
<hugec> ali pa kaj čakam
<anny> nimaš kaj tle filozofirat
<anny> *oddan
<hugec> sam a je mouno da je slo kaj nardobe ko mi že  10 minut Q4Wine uveljavla spremembe
<hugec> če je možno*
<hugec> pa a je gdo pogruntu na katerem kanalu teče Ubuntu Touch
<hugec> js Å¡e nism :(
<idioterna> anny: i object to the verb
<anny> pričakovano
<idioterna> zato ker je to irc
<idioterna> in se ne klika
<idioterna> napise se /q anny
<idioterna> pol se pa izliva srce pa
<idioterna> druge organe.
<anny> no, z drugimi organi je treba biti pazljiv
<idioterna> tut s srcem
<idioterna> ze arterialna krvavitev je usodna v nekaj 10 sekundah
<idioterna> kaj sele direkt iz ventriklov
<anny> običajno ne grizem
<idioterna> a pol sam cokolino jes
<idioterna> pa frutke :)
<hugec> očitno noben neve
<hugec> :(
<hugec> a se že splača imet ubuntu na telefonu
<hugec> da deluje podobno kot na računalniku
<hugec> in bolje kot android
<hugec> pri andoidu mi gredo na živce reklame :(
<hugec> androidu*
<anny> ne, jem ovsene kosmiče z mlekom
<anny> hugec, ubuntu precej kuri baterijo
<anny> sicer pa je dobra izbira
<hugec> to ni problem
<hugec> imam debelo baterijo
<hugec> in dovg zdrži
<hugec> :D
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJZhO4t8Grw
<Pepelka> Ubuntu for Phones vs Android Jelly Bean Comparison - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu for Phones is the newest official platform on the market ... sort of. It's only available as a developer preview, and Canonical, the firm that created...«
<hugec> tnx za link
<anny> ni bistveno, kaj imaš naloženo temveč ali ti to ustreza
<hugec> to sem pogruntal ja
<anny> zaradi mene lahko tudi Windows Phone :)
<hugec> windows nemaram
<hugec> že zaradi tega ker povsot dobesedno posiljujejo z windowsih
<anny> temu se ni možno izogniti
<anny> forsirajo svoje appse
<hugec> am, pač tist za ubuntutoush sem uprašal ker sem bral na forumu da je povzoročal precej težav
<hugec> pa če že sedaj dleuje normalno
<anny> to je res...Å¡e vedno ima dolg log
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/hmtmAEP.png
<hugec> to ima tudi ubuntu
<hugec> treba mal počakat da se logira
<hugec> sam ko dela pa pa dela fajn
<zdobersek> .omfgdogs
<zdobersek> http://omfgdogs.com/
<Pepelka> omfgdogs
<anny> aw dz0ny_
<anny> hugec, poskusi, če ti ne bo všeč, imaš še vedno veliko opcij
<anny> grem v mižale
<dz0ny_> ln
<hugec> okej
<hugec> samo najprej morem vse preštudirat kak se namesti
<hugec> da nebom kaj zajebal
<dz0ny_> anny: se en http://i.imgur.com/ouRo2am.jpg
<hugec> Å¡koda da nemorem kar preko andorida ki ej distribucija linuxsa updaydat na ubuntu touch
<hugec> to bi mi močno olajšalo delo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Re: www share...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41017/#p41017
<idioterna> hugec: kje mas pa reklame?
<hugec> kake reklame
<hugec> a na andoridu
<hugec> pa povsot pri brezplačnih igrah
<hugec> in brezplačnih programih
<hugec> še če si povezan na nat te google  z tem posiljuje
<idioterna> cudno
<hugec> in odločil sem se temu narediti konec
<anny> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<hugec> anny srečno
<idioterna> hugec: jaz nimam nobene reklame nikjer
<hugec> :D
<idioterna> hugec: pa mam tut android
<hugec> am, če nisi priključen na naetu
<hugec> netu
<dz0ny_> hugec: adaway takes all ads away
<hugec> če pa si veliko na netu
<idioterna> hugec: skos sm na netu
<idioterna> pa nobene reklame ne vidm
<hugec> hm pol pa nevem
<hugec> pač ni važno
<hugec> želim sporbat ubuntu na fonu
<hugec> pa če delujejo isti gonilniki kot ki dleujejo na kompu
<hugec> na primer da bi wifi adapter ki mi deluje na računalniku deloval tudi na fonu
<hugec> če bi ga na fon priključil
<dz0ny_> sej fon ze ma wifi :>
<hugec> ja, imam
<hugec> sam je sibak
<hugec> ce pa pključim gor wifi adapter
<hugec> pa močnejšo anteno
<hugec> pa bi bol delalo
<hugec> sej za elektko ni problem, imam tudi zuannji napajlnik
<hugec> če telefon nebi bil sposoben sam napajat adapter
<dz0ny_> em a ni pol bolše še en ruter v reapt mode
<dz0ny_> repeat
<dz0ny_> *
<hugec> ap, pač to bi zgol zaradi rodovednosti naredil
<hugec> pač študiram infomratiko in me te stvari zanimajo
<hugec> kaj bi se zogidil
<hugec> xd
<hugec> drugač pa ja a priporočaš ubuntu touch
<dz0ny_> ne
<hugec> zakaj ne
<dz0ny_> stvar se ni dokoncana
<dz0ny_> firefoxos je dost bl dodelan
<dz0ny_> pa celo dela
<hugec> aha, ok
<hugec> potem bom počakal da dokončajo
<hugec> pa bom potem testiral
<hugec> :)
<dz0ny_> ker telefon pa mas
<hugec> samsung galaksy 2
<hugec> am a ti si že gdaj slišal za igro lol
<hugec> League of Legends
<hugec> a vsi spijo
<hugec> xd
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<idioterna> vsi spijo
<idioterna> hugec: pomoje najbols da si en raspberry pi obodes
<idioterna> pa un lcd display k je zdej prsu
<CrazyLemon> na kickstarterju je en lcd za RPi
<idioterna> ja sej ta
<hugec> ka to
<hugec> js mam lcd samsung 20 colski
<hugec> oz  20 inčni
<hugec> da nebo pomote :D
<hugec> mi je zelo všeč :D
<hugec> zdaj ravno probujem namestiti League of Legends na moj komp
<hugec> najprej pa se mi more PlayOnLinux namestit
<hugec> kjer pri ubuntuju pa widiš kolk prosesorja in pomnilika imaš zasedeno
<idioterna> top
<idioterna> hugec: top napises
<idioterna> pa pol je fino ce prtisnes se M pa 1 pa W
<idioterna> pa c
<idioterna> c je tut fino prtisnt
<hugec> ka to
<hugec> kje
<idioterna> v shell
<idioterna> napises top
<idioterna> pa ko se odpre prtisnes M pa 1 pa c pa W
<hugec> in kaj se bo potem zgodilo
<idioterna> 00:03< hugec> kjer pri ubuntuju pa widiš kolk prosesorja in pomnilika imaš zasedeno
<idioterna> M ti uredi po memory usage
<idioterna> 1 ti pokaze za vsak core posebi kok je obremenjen
<idioterna> c ti pokaze cel process commandline, ne samo process name
<hugec> jah nevem če ti lahko verjamem
<idioterna> W ti pa shrani nastavitve
<idioterna> da bo naslednjic prikaz enak
<idioterna> ne mores mi verjet
<idioterna> odpres shell pa napises man top
<idioterna> pa vidis kaj nardi
<hugec> a misliš terminal
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> v ukazno lupino
<hugec> bom to enkrat podnevi če se mi bo dal
<hugec> zdaj si nalagam par programov dol
<idioterna> kko pa to zgleda
<hugec> in nočem preveč motiti računalnika
<idioterna> zakaj?
<hugec> da nebo kaj narobe
<hugec> :D
<idioterna> a si ti se nov v svetu resnih sistemov
<idioterna> zakaj bi kakorkoli motilo kogarkoli
<idioterna> da ti nekej delas vmes ko racunalnik vlece z neta
<idioterna> pa zdi se mi da narobe delas reci
<idioterna> programov se ne nalaga z interneta
<idioterna> ampak skozi upravitelja paketov
<hugec> sej delam to
<hugec> xd
<hugec> sam lol si bom mogu skozi net naložit
<hugec> ker ga tam ni
<hugec> mal počasen net mam :(
<idioterna> js bi se na tvojem mestu odpovedal temu lolu
<idioterna> k ne mores vedet ce ni spyware
<hugec> ko sem bil v mariboru v Å¡tudentu ko sem imel linijo 100 mb/s je bilo fino
<hugec> saj se da nekako preverit
<hugec> bom prej nekiga antivirusnega naložil
<hugec> sam ne avasta ker vast je slab
<hugec> avast je slab*
<hugec> kateriga antivirusnega priporočaš
<hugec> avg mogoče ni tak slab
<hugec> ali pa ClamTk
<idioterna> nimam nobenga
<hugec> sej je najbrš večja šansa da me strela zadane iz jasnega
<hugec> kot pa dobim na ubuntuju virus
<hugec> tak da ni panike
<hugec> grem zdaj malo še na yovo filme gledat in počasi spat, uživajte
<hugec> ayde
<idioterna> so sad
<upd> http://www.byronknoll.com/earth.html
<Pepelka> Squishy Earth
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41018/#p41018
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: dodajanje programov na namitje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41019/#p41019
<hugec> živijo
<hugec> je že gdo buden
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41020/#p41020
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41021/#p41021
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41022/#p41022
<zdobersek> hva zj banda
<idioterna> 0
<zdobersek> null
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1005012_10151825597918311_219253406_n.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mam eine frage :P
<zdobersek> and I have more than one frag!
<zdobersek> brb
<yang> spet so neki drekal po FBju
<yang> zdej pise WEB/MOBILE
<zdobersek> HOLAA
<zdobersek> sasa84: sup
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kake fraze maš
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/996639_10151991179975937_997391297_n.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> .yt sun is shining
<CrazyLemon> jabuuuuuuuuuuuuk
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dys1_TuUmI4
<Pepelka> Epica - Cry For The Moon - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Epica - Cry For The Moon«
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobersek> http://www.finance.si/8351669/Prejeli-smo-Odprto-pismo-Vuku-Čosiću
<Pepelka> Prejeli smo: Odprto pismo Vuku Čosiću - Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovni portal«
<zdobersek> the weather is sweet.
<CrazyLemon> a gašper je zdaj novinar?
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..kpk
<dz0ny_> bodo spet rekl da je to napad kpk
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> .yt sun is shining
<jabuk> Bob Marley - Sun is shining original(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDVarvFqYI ♥10,629 ▶3,489,141
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.4°C @20.11.2013 12:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% Veter: vzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Ankaran: 15.75°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:11:52, Sončni zahod: 15:29:50
 * CrazyLemon did that
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk> Aarhus, Denmark: 1.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7.2°C @20.11.2013 12:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: severnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 7.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:10:09, Sončni zahod: 15:25:14
<dz0ny_> .vreme bp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny_> zdej novo vremensko dobimo
<dz0ny_> se ozon bo merila
<dz0ny_> pa sevanje
<dz0ny_> top zadeva
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, včer sm en komp probala "ugasnt" s sudo shutdown now
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in se ni ugasnu do konca? :)
<sasa84> damn :P
<sasa84> could not write bytes: broken pipes :P
<sasa84> in pol sm ga ročno :P
<sasa84> dns grem nazaj do tega kompa pol popoldne in se bojim najhujšga :P
 * sasa84 ima zlovešč občutk, d je zj**** stvari ala xorg (če ga ma) in podobne gui zadeve :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..
<sasa84> mi lohk kej vnaprej priporočaš? :)
<sasa84> to je lubuntu 12.04
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..drugič uporabi "-h now"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> jp...
<sasa84> zkaj hudiča ne more v man pisat shutdown -h now (for shutdown) :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej lepo piše :D
<sasa84> v lubuntu ne :P
<sasa84> kaj sm zj* in kok lohk popravm?
<sasa84> k mam filing, d bo treba stisnt ctr-alt-f4 oz. podobno :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič nisi zj... :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav broken pipes are never a good thing!
<CrazyLemon> lots of water damage :/
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/613/Wat.jpg
<sasa84> o jabuk
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, upam! :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/alexklein/kano-a-computer-anyone-can-make?ref=card
<Pepelka> Kano: A computer anyone can make by Kano — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »A computer and coding kit for all ages, all over the world. Simple as Lego, powered by Pi. Make games, learn code, create the future.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj pa ti meni pomagaj!
<CrazyLemon> kako naj pripravim piščančja prsa :D
<sasa84> evo me CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> am...fileje?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 karkoli..prsa so :D
<CrazyLemon> ni mi težko narest fileje :)
<CrazyLemon> sam potrebujem idejo.. pa ne mi z "spečeš jih" :D
<CrazyLemon> neki novga bi rad probal :)
<sasa84> aha!
<sasa84> joj, čak...ti bom probala ponajt en recept... sm ga 1x nrdila in je blo ful dobr
<sasa84> maš rad, d je tko tud dost zelenjave zravn?
<sasa84> http://www.kulinarika.net/recepti/17882/mesne-jedi/piscanec-po-italijansko/
<sasa84> tole
<Pepelka> Recept: Piščanec po italijansko - Kulinarika.net
<Pepelka> »simfonija okusov, a le 10 minut dela«
<sasa84> pa lohk še mal krompirčka spečeš v pečici in je top kosilo
<sasa84> če je pa kej za u izi...lohk nrdiš fileje pa jih spaniraš
<sasa84> pa daš med drobtine še mal parmezana
<CrazyLemon> kje naj dobim zdaj paradižnik :/
<sasa84> kolk maš do trgovine?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če nimaš nč... obstaja varianta, d jih spaniraš (pač dunajc) al pa spečeš
<CrazyLemon> ma niso okusni zdaj :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro aromo dajo suhi pa s tistim oljčkom mal poliješ
<sasa84> lohk jih spečeš...mal začimbic...kšna paprika sladka, sol, poper, lohk maš mletga česna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mislu sm jih nadevat
<sasa84> al pa kšn rožmarin
<sasa84> tud možno!
<sasa84> sam včasih je zoprno, k ratajo suha
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to sam če ne znaš speč fileja :p
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem neki čarat.. hvala za predloge :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš v pečici peku?
<sasa84> al v ponvi oz. posodi?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem Å¡e :)
<sasa84> sej veš...če bo pečica, pokrij s folijo pa na konc odgrn :)
<sasa84> jst sm dns pa piškotke spekla :)
<sasa84> včeri sm jiz iz konopljine moke :P
<CrazyLemon> a zato si govorila dz0nyju da sneži? figures
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> sej to je indistrijska :D
<sasa84> industrijska!
<sasa84> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Australis UI Lands In Firefox Nightly, Install It In Ubuntu (PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6N-Oq6zNLQA/australis-ui-lands-in-firefox-nightly.html
<slax0r> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t588721#crta
<dz0ny_> sasa je prilepla tako zadevo da se men sline cedijo
<dz0ny_> zdej pa pico dobim
<dz0ny_> win :)
<CrazyLemon> quattro stagioni?
<dz0ny_> formaggi
<CrazyLemon> eww :p
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> the best
<dz0ny_> kaj je s tabo
<CrazyLemon> preveč kalorij je to
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> aja to pa ja
<idioterna> on je moj prjatu
<CrazyLemon> js sm trenutno v fazi ko jem pice ki majo gor artičoke
<dz0ny_> kaj si pa speku pol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pohanga piščanca pa prebranac zravn :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Experimental Ubuntu Touch Emulator Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5yoxupoIIQ0/experimental-ubuntu-touch-emulator.html
<anny> čer
<johnnyyy> ojla
<DavidSLO> jo a mi lahko kdo kaj so to low level peripherals?
<johnnyyy> to so periferne naprave :)
<johnnyyy> kot so RTC, i2C, SPI, UART
<DavidSLO> aha
<johnnyyy> kje to rabiš?
<DavidSLO> ma en članek sem bral pa nisem točno vedel kaj je to
<johnnyyy> kaj študiraš embeded sisteme, ARMe? :)
<DavidSLO> pa neki sem gledo za raspberry pi
<DavidSLO> kak bi lahko to prevedel low level peripherals v slo?
<DavidSLO> samo periferne naprave?
<slax0r> nizko ravenske periferne naprave
<johnnyyy> na faxu smo uporabljal izraz periferija
<johnnyyy> katere so potem visoko nivojske periferne naprave :)
<slax0r> ja to bi bil direkten prevod...
<johnnyyy> ja vem :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2031-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2031-1/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Experimental Ubuntu Touch Emulator Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n9ku0Hw5kmw/ubuntu-touch-emulator-released
<hugec> lep pozdrav
<idioterna> zdravo
<idioterna> a si se ze zadovoljil z vgrajenimi igrami, al se vedno poskusas faks tko delat da mainstream igre na ubuntu tlacis? :)
<hugec> hehe
<hugec> lep pozdrav tebi
<hugec> am ne nisem Å¡e Å¡e igral z ubuntu tlacis
<hugec> am, lol mi je ratalo inštalirat
<hugec> sam neki zajebava ko se poskušam logirat not
<hugec> ko na njihovi spetni strani ko se prijavim lepo vse dela
<hugec> ko pa se v igro hočem logirat pa napiše da nisme dla pravga gesla ali imena
<hugec> pa sem
<LorD_DDooM> Saj imaš Heroes of Newerth in DOTA2 nativno za Linux.
<hugec> am
<hugec> v programskem središču mi ne najde DOTA2
<hugec> pa Heroes of Newerth tut ne
<hugec> mal se Å¡pilam z wine in play onlinux
<LorD_DDooM> DOTO2 se dobi na Steamu, HoN pa naolžiš iz jihove strani, enako kot v Windows sistemu.
<hugec> pa zjutri sem na forumu vprašu če obstaja kak način da bi si lahk Widevine Media Optimizer na ubuntu naložu
<hugec> da bi lahk nekater filme in serije na yovotu
<hugec> ki zahtevajo ta vtičnik
<hugec> gledu
<hugec> pa ni noben odgovoru :(
<hugec> a je na steamu kej iger zaston
<hugec> ?
<idioterna> mogoce bi blo bols ce bi se naucil programirat pa delat s ksno sodobno infrastrukturo
<dz0ny_> :)
<hugec> znam neki malga programirat v C#
<hugec> sam sem ugotovil da programiranje ni zame
<hugec> sam sem bol načrtovalne in raziskovalne narave
<lynxlynxlynx> kako noben ne omeni wesnoth :(
<hugec> Å¡koda da ni combat arms tudi na ubuntu :(
<hugec> kaj je wesnoth
<idioterna> hugec: zakaj pa pol studiras na fri?
<lynxlynxlynx> eden od redkih originalnih Å¡pilov, ki je dejansko spoliran
<hugec> ne Å¡tudiram na fri
<hugec> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> samo Å¡e neverball mi pade na pamet
<idioterna> hugec: reku si da racunalnistvo studiras
<hugec> ja
<idioterna> a na feri
<hugec> tudi ne
<lynxlynxlynx> fdv
<hugec> to sem lani
<hugec> sedaj sem v velenju
<hugec> lani sme bil pa na feri
<idioterna> te pa doro
<hugec> :D
<hugec> :P
<hugec> am kej pa se da dobit wesnoth
<hugec> da probam
<hugec> ubuntu music mi je kar všeč sam ko treba tam vse plačat
<hugec> jaz pa nisem bogat da bi si vse plačevav
<brodul> ce ma kdo fetis prevajat
<brodul> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/mailpile/language/sl_SI/
<Pepelka> Slovenian (Slovenia) Translation for Mailpile | Transifex
<Pepelka> »Translate Mailpile into Slovenian (Slovenia) or your own language.«
<brodul> http://www.mailpile.is/
<Pepelka> Mailpile: Let's take e-mail back!
<brodul> jaz sem zlo slab
<hugec> hm kak ti bom povedu
<hugec> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1455014_10151995241424464_1887485027_n.jpg
<hugec> slika pove več kot  tisoč besed
<hugec> :D
<dz0ny_> .facepalm
<jabuk> http://www.reactionface.info/sites/default/files/imagecache/Node_Page/images/1314029819767.png
<hugec> hehehe
<hugec> ej ka je kej iger na steamu zaston
<hugec> sem prej vprašu pa ni noben nč povedu
<hugec> :(
<CrazyLemon> hugec igre na steamu dobiš že za 2-3€ ko je akcija :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa l4d2 zastonj
<idioterna> hugec: pozabi na igre
<idioterna> hugec: odpri firmo pa zaposli folk iz velenja ko nima sluzb
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/?snr=1_4_4__12
<Pepelka> Featured Linux Games
<hugec> dober, jaz nemislim plačevati za igre še nikoli nisem
<hugec> :D
<CrazyLemon> no pol kr ostan na windowsih :)
<idioterna> ja pol ne rabs linuxa
<hugec> winowsa nemaram
<hugec> sej jaz ne igram veliko iger
<hugec> prej sem največ lol, sam dej me lol neki zajebava z prijavo
<hugec> wine Å¡e ni izpopolnen
<hugec> sam sem ga pa lahko lepo namestil kar si Å¡tejem za uspeh
<hugec> :D
<CrazyLemon> brodul lahk si pomagaš s pojmovnikom ter islovarjem če si "zlo slab" :)
<brodul> ja sej si
<CrazyLemon> ampak kok vidim nimam pripomb glede prevodov :)
<brodul> sej bom
<CrazyLemon> verzija bi sam dal različica
<brodul> aha
<brodul> no vas bom prosil da mi reviewate
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<brodul> ko bom mel prevedeno
<hugec> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1450034_476137749171096_994456942_n.jpg?oh=5f6ba1e71c6e013ee24a3aaf07a47ab8&oe=528F0B53&__gda__=1385144447_e6fe83c955b2055c02b26d0b58d3e9de
<hugec> ki bote kej za novo leto
<hugec> z kolegi mal gruntamo kam bi Å¡li
<lynxlynxlynx> bivak pod Å¡pikom :)
<idioterna> js bom tlele
<hugec> uh to boš pa zares uživu
<idioterna> hugec: zakaj se pa ne naucis anglesko, pa zakaj ne maras windows?
<hugec> am, sej znam neki malga angleško
<hugec> tok ko morem vedet za igre
<hugec> pa filme pa to
<hugec> neznam pa tolk da bi kej prevaju
<hugec> zato obstaja google prevajalnik
<idioterna> a ko bos nehal v solo hodit bos pa socialni problem?
<hugec> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> začni rpgje špilat
<lynxlynxlynx> ogromno besedila
<hugec> am, windowwsu pa nemaram zato ker preveč kreširaju, in povsot z njimi posiljujejo
<hugec> pa rad mam odprto kodo
<hugec> :d
<idioterna> ce bos igrce spilu ti bo tut ubuntu crashal
<dz0ny_> Winamp shutting down on December 20th 2013
<dz0ny_> yay
<hugec> Sej sm reku da nešpilam dost igrc
<hugec> nimam cajta
<hugec> drugač pa ja
<hugec> idioterna
<dz0ny_> brodul: a kje poganjas mailpile?
<hugec> ko nisme v Å¡oli delam
<brodul> ne s e
<hugec> ko nisem v Å¡oli*
<brodul> ne se
<brodul> sem pa foundal zraven
<hugec> mam šiht že zagotovljen
<hugec> na nek način
<hugec> pa še to vsako delo je častno
<hugec> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1468541_10151794814714327_1503218694_n.jpg hehe
<idioterna> hugec: js sicer loh slikam tako stvar v sloveniji
<idioterna> ampak js ne pravim da ni vsako delo castno
<idioterna> pravim samo, da se tvoje zanimanje za odprto kodo ne kaze skozi sprasevanje po tem katere igre lahko dobis zastonj na ubuntu
<idioterna> poleg tega je castno tudi programiranje iger
<idioterna> ti pa tem ljudem odrekas placilo za njihove napore
<hugec> ej
<hugec> am
<hugec> nimam niti 1 nelegalnega programa
<hugec> na ubuntuju trenutno
<msevphone> A chrome se v linuxu ne updatea avtomatsko, ga mors rocno prek terminala/package managerja?
<hugec> am, probi preko programskega središča
<hugec> idioterna kak ti nej povem
<hugec> negovori kar neveš
<hugec> govori le to v kar si prepričan in imaš zato dokaze
<lynxlynxlynx> kokice, kokice! 1€! kokice!
<idioterna> hugec: prej si napisu da nisi se nikol nic placal za igre
<hugec> ja
<hugec> gdo pa je reku
<hugec> da niso zaston
<hugec> lol je zaston
<hugec> naprimer
<hugec> pa combat arams tudi
<idioterna> aha pohvalno
<hugec> in Å¡e se najdejo :D
<idioterna> potem se moras pa samo se naucit programirat, da bos tudi ti kaj prispeval skupnosti
<hugec> jaz sem bol umetnik, zaston ti lahko oblikujem grefični umesnik, kakšno sliko predelam
<hugec> logotip ti naredim zaston
<hugec> imam pa nekaj prijateljev ki so programerji
<hugec> kot sem rekel ni vsak za vse
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je super
<lynxlynxlynx> takih ljudi precej manjka v floss svetu
<idioterna> aha awesome
<lynxlynxlynx> poveličevanje programerjev samo zavira razvoj
<idioterna> hugec: ti bom reku
<idioterna> hugec: takih ljudi ful manjka
<hugec> :D
<hugec> vem
<hugec> dokončano imam medijsko šolo
<hugec> marskiaj znam narediti
<lynxlynxlynx> openmw ima recimo odlične video changelog-e, ker se en z občutkom malo potrudi
<hugec> aha, sem gledal nejgove posnetke na yotubu
<hugec> pohvalno
<lynxlynxlynx> meni je sicer najbolj čudno, kako manjka spletnih oblikovalcev
<hugec> spetnih oblikovalcev je zadosti
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi se bunijo čez njih kot da je ena druga kasta, potem jih pa ni nikjer
<hugec> jaz jih poznam dosti
<hugec> sam nihče noče delati zaston
<hugec> kar jih razumem
<hugec> v to je treba vložiti dosti dela
<lynxlynxlynx> vsak prispevek zahteva čas
<hugec> tako je
<hugec> se strinjam
<hugec> čas je pa zalto
<hugec> zlato*
<hugec> zato sem pa se tudi odločil da izvem čimveč o ubun tuju in raziščem
<hugec> da lahko prijateljem priporočam
<hugec> kako delati z tem
<hugec> saj si ga ne nalaajo predvsem zato ker ga nepoznajo
<hugec> in mislijo da nezmorejo na njem poganjati zahtevenjših iger
<hugec> in podobno
<lynxlynxlynx> samo ne posiljuj
<dz0ny_> .ac Hugec infiltrator
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/Hugec%20infiltrator.png
<dz0ny_> :)
<hugec> saj jih ne
<hugec> največji problem je v tem da v šoli premalo naučijo o linuxsu
<hugec> preveč povdarka je na windowsih
<lynxlynxlynx> .ac linuxs
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/linuxs.png
<hugec> tako kot že v osnovni šoli
<hugec> kot naprej na srednji Å¡oli in tako
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če je res kaj poudarka
<hugec> pa opažam da tudi učitelji neznajo so o linuxsu dejansko neizobraženi
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, zadeve napredujejo, ampak mi v oš računal še videli nismo; v srednji pač osnove, tisti z izbirnim še trivialna programerska logika (js), faks pa excel/gis/sps
<lynxlynxlynx> nobene omembe operacijskih sistemov
<hugec> jap
<hugec> ko sem bil na predavanjih o operacijskih sistemih
<hugec> nam je profeost povedal neko anegdoto
<hugec> nevem koliko je resnice o tem
<hugec> amapka vendarle
<hugec> vsi vemo da na začetko razvoja operacijskih sistemov je bil linuxs dosti bol napreden kot dost
<hugec> kot dos*
<lynxlynxlynx> aah
<johnnyyy> ah
<hugec> in ko bi moral iti direkotr linuxsa na razgovor
<lynxlynxlynx> ne morem več brat
<hugec> za več miljonov vredno pogodbo
<hugec> se je sprl z ženo in se šel voziti okoli
<johnnyyy> dos je že skor umru ko se linux kernel še rodil ni :)
<hugec> zato je pa takrati vodilni proizvajalec pcjev poklical direktorja windowsov
<hugec> ki mu je nahitro prodal dos in ogovomno z tem zaslužil
<hugec> ter se je z tem začel razvoj windowsov
<hugec> potem pa pač unixs
<johnnyyy> tole je mal lovska al pa ribiška :)
<hugec> pač ja
<hugec> to nam je povedal profesor operacijskih sistemov
<hugec> če bi šel pa takar ta direktor unixsov na sestanek bi verjento vsi itsti ki imajo sedja windows imeli unix ali pa linux
<CrazyLemon> brodul kaj trenutno prevajaš.. pri kateri številki si zdaj?
<brodul> nehal sem
<hugec> kaj pa prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> ok.. potem ne bo težav :)
<brodul> a drugace so kolizni?
<brodul> hugec: http://www.mailpile.is/
<Pepelka> Mailpile: Let's take e-mail back!
<CrazyLemon> brodul ne vem kako je.. prvič uporabljam tale transifex :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa kr fajn za prevajat
<CrazyLemon> dosti boljši kot launchpad
<brodul> ja zgleda boljs
<brodul> tam sem neki malega prevajal
<brodul> meni se zdi da je to komercialna platforma, ki je free za oss
<hugec> a to je tak ko gmail
<hugec> na nek način?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta 'slug' pri mailpile ?
<hugec> drugač pa ja, zanimivo, všeč mi je
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to smo začel lxde prevajat
<dz0ny_> sam sasa nc ne pove
<dz0ny_> al se se al ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ni lxde že preveden?
<dz0ny_> nope
<CrazyLemon> ja..saša bl mal organizira prevajalce
<dz0ny_> vsi stringi tud niso prevedljivi
<CrazyLemon> ni se Å¡e ufurala v vlogo koordinatorja
<dz0ny_> pa zdej neki mešajo projekte
<dz0ny_> :)
<hugec> jah me jezi malo ko v terminalu nemorem ukaze kopirat
<hugec> to bi blo fajn če bi se dal :)
<johnnyyy> ctrl+shift+C oz V
<hugec> vem
<hugec> sam a dela
<hugec> men noče
<brodul> hugec: ja to je gmail
<brodul> sam da das na svoj streznik
<CrazyLemon> shift insert :)
<hugec> $ apt-get install git
<hugec> pač hočem v terminal
<hugec> prekopirat
<dz0ny_> brez dolarja
<brodul> dolar je prevec
<brodul> dolar pomeni da si navaden uporabnik
<brodul> ne pa root
<hugec> ko kopiram v terminal v terminalu napiše stešico pa v
<CrazyLemon> hugec
<CrazyLemon> i say again
<CrazyLemon> shift + insert
<CrazyLemon> ali pa desni klik pa prilepi
<hugec> aha
<hugec> hvala
<hugec> sedaj pa ej Å¡lo :D
<hugec> sef@sef-MS-7788:~$ apt-get install git E: Ni mogoče odprti zaklenjene datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Skrbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti. Ali ste skrbnik?
<hugec> to mi napiše
<hugec> dolar se sam v terminalu naredi
<CrazyLemon> sudo hugec.. sudo
<idioterna> hugec: sudo ti manjka
<hugec> aha dej pa je Å¡lo
<hugec> :D
<hugec> tnx
<hugec> CrazyLemon al ti mogoče veš kakšna je za linux rešitev ki nadomesti  Widevine Media Optimizer
<CrazyLemon> hugec ne
<hugec> Å¡koda :(
<dz0ny_> skip voyo
<hugec> a da voyo uprašam
<hugec> možno, da vidim kaj bodo povedali
<hugec> sem jim pisal bom na forumu napisu ko zvem odgovor
<zdobersek> DUCK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AS-dCdYZbo&feature=youtu.be&t=6m6s
<Pepelka> James Bond and The Queen London 2012 Performance - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Daniel Craig reprises his role as British secret agent James Bond as he accompanies Her Majesty The Queen to the opening ceremony of the London 2012 Olympic ...«
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/589/RsLid.jpg
<hugec> južna brb :D
<hugec> mislim večerja
<hugec> hehe
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcrhkWUvCRA
<Pepelka> Basshunter - Elinor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/album/elinor-single/id736146270?l=nb«
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/286/610/069.gif
<CrazyLemon> brodul i'm done - ostane ti Å¡e 66 nizov.. je pa potrebno to stestirat :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcrhkWUvCRA
<Pepelka> Basshunter - Elinor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/album/elinor-single/id736146270?l=nb«
<dz0ny_> q
<dz0ny_> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/492/568/6a7.gif
<CrazyLemon> water
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/420/682/42e.jpg
<CrazyLemon> jabadabawatdoo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> pug me
<jabuk> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_liwoeqmXH31qh9umso1_500.jpg
<dz0ny_> .stran https://github.com/
<jabuk> Si prepričan da je 'https' res domena?
<Pepelka> GitHub · Build software better, together.
<Pepelka> »Build software better, together.«
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> nc redis je treba zrihtat
<zdobersek> Si preprican,* da je ...
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> do you even Slovene?
<dz0ny_> porpavi :)
<dz0ny_> mja
<hugec> evo me
<hugec> je mama burek naredla
<hugec> sm se fajn najedu :P
<hugec> neki me zanima ali bi naprimer aplikacije ki so naredjene za android delovale tudi na ubuntuju
<hugec> pač obojno je ferzija linuxsa
<hugec> verzija*
<hugec> narejene*
<dz0ny_> ja in ne
<hugec> aha, ene bi delale ene pa ne
<hugec> al kako
<dz0ny_> aplikacija rabi dalvik runtime
<dz0ny_> ki pa nima x podpore
<dz0ny_> ce kdo to nardi potem bo
<dz0ny_> drgac ne
<dz0ny_> lahko pa poganjas v vm
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dz0ny_> !g genymotion
<Pepelka> Genymotion http://www.genymotion.com/
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške piške ;)
<sasa84> kje je moj zdobersek ? :>
<zdobersek> igra se :>
<sasa84> ooo, poredko moj :P
<zdobersek> z mobitelom!
<sasa84> vibro?
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon je baje dns baje cel chef bil za kosilo, naju pa ni povabu :\
<zdobersek> ne hvala, muslije sem mel za zajtrk
<Tardus> Hoj. Obstaja aktualni prevajalnik oz.  jezikovni par Aperitum  za slo-ang ?
<dz0ny_> !t en sl Hello
<Pepelka> Pozdravi
<hugec> pa obstaja en kup online slovensko angleških prevajalnikov
<hugec> poglej mal v google
<hugec> hm mene zanima kak si  Genymotion  inštaliram v ubuntu
<dz0ny_> read
<dz0ny_> https://ssl-files.genymotion.com/genymotion/genymotion-2.0.1/genymotion-2.0.1_x64.bin
<dz0ny_> pozenes z bash "~/Prenosi/genymotion-2.0.1_x64.bin"
<dz0ny_> pa virtualbox namestiš
<dz0ny_> in je to to
<hugec> virtualbox mam
<hugec> pol  bash "~/Prenosi/genymotion-2.0.1_x64.bin" prekopiram v terminal
<hugec> ka pa pol
<hugec> zaženem virtualbox
<dz0ny_> .url http://docs.docker.io/
<Pepelka> Docker Documentation - Docker Documentation
<Pepelka> »An overview of the Docker Documentation«
<dz0ny_> .nalozi http://docs.docker.io/
<Pepelka> Docker Documentation - Docker Documentation
<jabuk> Ni HTML
<Pepelka> »An overview of the Docker Documentation«
<dz0ny_> liar
<hugec_> ponesreči sm zapru
<hugec_> sef@sef-MS-7788:~$ bash "~/Prenosi/genymotion-2.0.1_x64.bin" bash: ~/Prenosi/genymotion-2.0.1_x64.bin: No such file or directory
<hugec_> to je pa čudno
<hugec_> kak ni tam če pa vidim da je
<hugec_> xd
<dz0ny_> ja poglej ce mas prenosi sploh
<hugec_> hm možno da je prejemi
<hugec_> bom to probu
<hugec_> tu noče
<hugec> a obstaja še kaka druga lažja pot kak se naloži
<hugec> ne po treminalu
<hugec> terminal mi ni biv nikol všeč
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> :)
<hugec> slabo
<hugec> :(
<dz0ny_> opdreš terminal
<dz0ny_> napises bash
<dz0ny_> presledk
<CrazyLemon> in quitaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> lameish
<LorD_DDooM> Lažje kot terminal skoraj ne gre :> Razen če rečeš sosedu.
<hugec> slabo neki
<idioterna> hugec: uporabi tipko "tab"
<idioterna> sej to ves kera je, ane
<hugec> ja
<hugec> tak neumn pa tut nism
<hugec> xd
<idioterna> napisi bash<presledek><tab><tab>
<idioterna> pa ti bo pokazal kaj imas
<idioterna> potem natipkaj prve tri crke
<idioterna> Pre<tab>
<idioterna> in bo sam dokoncal
<idioterna> potem pa geny<taB>
<idioterna> in bo spet sam dokoncal
<hugec> ok
<hugec> bom probu
<hugec> :D
<hugec> ka nej naredim če napiše dartoteka neznane vrste :(
<hugec> ker program bere bin
<hugec> končnico
<hugec> eh nam se z tem zajebavu bom raj tak naredu http://askubuntu.com/questions/290845/how-to-run-an-android-emulator-in-ubuntu-13-04
<Pepelka> How to run an Android emulator in Ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<hugec> xd
<hugec> pa si reku da ni lažje poti xd
<zdobersek> sasa84: talk to me
<zdobersek> sasa84: tell me your name
<idioterna> a "kafe"
<idioterna> hugec: kasne lazje poti
<zdobersek> ricky martin!??!
<hugec> ni važn xd
<hugec> vlak je ž odpelu
<hugec> grem js tut počas spat jutr zjutri me čaka služba
<hugec> ayde
<anny> jp
<anny> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj mali miši <3
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-21
<dz0ny_> o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41023/#p41023
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41024/#p41024
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofe se kuha!
<anny> kavaa!
<idioterna> spet ta kufe
<zdobersek> cajt bi bil.
<idioterna> http://fiatleak.com/
<Pepelka> fiatleak - watch the world's currencies flow into BTC in realtime
<Pepelka> »Monitoring the flow of fiat currencies like the US Dollar and the Chinese Yuan into the digital currency Bitcoin. Data extracted from all major trading exchanges including MT.Gox, Bitstamp, BTCChina, BTC-E, Bit2c, Mercado Bitcoin BR and Local Bitcoins.«
<CrazyLemon> well that was strange
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jabadda si ti?
<zdobersek> al sem mogoce jaz?
<zdobersek> sasa84: si ti?
<zdobersek> mogoce je pa dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: :)
<dz0ny_> vceri je jodlal neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj bi bil js?? :/
<CrazyLemon> aja..torej ker je jodlal si predvideval da sm js :/
<dz0ny_> jabadabawatdoo
<dz0ny_> < CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja to ...to je bil sam 'wat' test
<dz0ny_> wat
<jabuk1> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/555/144/167.gif
<CrazyLemon> watwat
<jabuk1> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/488/359/2c9.gif
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> super spy mode
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
<zdobersek> NI ZAJ CAJT ZA HECE
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2032-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2032-1/
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk1> Aarhus, Denmark: 3.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.7°C @21.11.2013 13:30 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<jabuk1> Ljubljana: 9.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:11:30, Sončni zahod: 15:24:24
<yang> .vreme phoenix
<jabuk1> Phoenix, AZ, USA: 16.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Phoenix__AZ/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAZ0166_f.html
<dz0ny_> Oh, Ubuntu!  Oh, Ubuntu!
<dz0ny_> Why are you so slow?
<dz0ny_> Oh, Ubuntu!  Oh, Ubuntu!
<dz0ny_> Where’s your get up and go?
<dz0ny_> I click on the Dash
<dz0ny_> And my hard drive just crunches.
<dz0ny_> So I click it again!
<dz0ny_> Oh, I hate it a bunches!
<dz0ny_> I click it some more!
<dz0ny_> I click it!  I click it!
<dz0ny_> You’re so friggin’ pokey!
<dz0ny_> Why don’t you do crossfit?
<dz0ny_> Oh, why don’t you open?
<dz0ny_> I wait here for hours!
<dz0ny_> WHY DON’T YOU OPEN?!
<dz0ny_> I AM GOING TO FR…Oh, there it goes.
<idioterna> should have used kde.
<msevphone> Kok bl heavy je kde v primerjavi z xfceom, ce mi npr. xfce kur 3% cpuja mi bo kde kok?
<dz0ny_> rama
<idioterna> 0%
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> 17% pa res
<idioterna> ja men ga 0 ne kur
<idioterna>  2975 jure      20   0 3228m 148m  53m S    0  0.9  37:31.92 /usr/bin/plasma-desktop
<dz0ny_> ker mas i7 pa 8gb rama
<idioterna> zero
<idioterna> no no
<idioterna> tok mal rama pa res nimam
<dz0ny_> najmanj :)
<idioterna> hja sam tut rama ne zre skor nc
<idioterna> se najvec kontact, 500M
<idioterna> desktop 150M
<idioterna> ktorrent 110M
<idioterna> konsole 80M
<idioterna> pa mam res ogromn oken pa tabov
<dz0ny_> icem tist benchmark
<dz0ny_> k so vsi primerjani
<dz0ny_> msevphone: http://l3net.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/cmp-all3.png
<dz0ny_> :)
<idioterna> a to je "how many points of pure awesomeness"
<dz0ny_> ne ram consumption
<idioterna> ja kaj vse so pa przgal to
<dz0ny_> nc default
<idioterna> default je 200 mega ja
<msevphone> Ka pa cpu consumption?
<idioterna> i guess.
<idioterna> msevphone: ja odvisn kaj delas ane
<dz0ny_> http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/
<Pepelka> A Memory Comparison of Light Linux Desktops – Part 2 | l3net - a layer 3 networking blog
<Pepelka> »In my previous article I've tried to investigate the RAM memory requirements for running some of the most common light window managers and desktop environments available in the Linux world. Prompte...«
<dz0ny_> Note: the 201MB measurement was done on top of Openbox window manager. Usually, distros will pair KDE with KWin window manager. This will add 100MB.
<dz0ny_> msevphone: to da ti cpu kur
<dz0ny_> pomen da se za risanje grafike uporablja cpu
<dz0ny_> ker drugace mora bit 0
<lynxlynxlynx> čudne so te številke
<msevphone> Aha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41025/#p41025
<msevphone> Weirdo
<dz0ny_> v vecini primerov se da fancy efekte izključit
<dz0ny_> in je ok pol
<msevphone> K in z opensource in propriety driverjem mi je neki cpuja kurl
<lynxlynxlynx> men kwin vzame 21,5M, ostalo je shared
<lynxlynxlynx> skupaj pod 40
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pa natančnih cifer
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš en modul za jedro
<dz0ny_> men cianamon kur 314MB 0CPU pa mam 2 workspaca pa 9 tabov
<dz0ny_> tab je mišljeno okno
<msevphone> A pol mam kj narobe z driverjem?
<idioterna> dunno js mam i7 pa stock ivy bridge driver
<idioterna> pa nc cpuja ne kur
<dz0ny_> msevphone: kaj mas to
<idioterna> sej itak nc ne dela sploh
<dz0ny_> sej
<dz0ny_> aja pa v cinnamon mam custom temo
<dz0ny_> ce dam default pade na 115mb
<msevphone> Core2duo
<msevphone> 2.2ghz
<msevphone> Laptoo
<dz0ny_> hd 3000 grafična?
<dz0ny_> to ti neb smelo nč štekat
<dz0ny_> a maš intel gonilnike
<dz0ny_> pa 3.8 jedro?
<msevphone> Geforce 8600gt
<msevphone> M
<dz0ny_> .apt nvidia
<jabuk1> boinc-nvidia-cuda, bumblebee-nvidia, glx-alternative-nvidia, libkwinactivenvidiahack4, libkwinnvidiahack4, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-kernel-source, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-180-libvdpau, nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-185-kernel-source, nvidia-185-libvdpau, nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-d
<jabuk1> -dev, nvidia-310-updates, nvidia-310-updates-dev, nvidia-313-updates, nvidia-313-updates-dev, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-dev, nvidia-319-updates, nvidia-319-updates-dev, nvidia-331, nvidia-331-dev, nvidia-331-updates, nvidia-331-updates-dev, nvidia-331-updates-uvm, nvidia-331-uvm, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-96-kernel-source, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-96-updates-dev, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, 
<jabuk1> oc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-dev, nvidia-current-modaliases, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-current-updates-dev, nvidia-experimental-304, nvidia-experimental-304-dev, nvidia-experimental-310, nvidia-experimental-310-dev, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-185, nvidia-glx-185-dev, nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-glx-96-dev, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-libope
<jabuk1> -libopencl1-331-updates, nvidia-nsight, nvidia-opencl-dev, nvidia-opencl-icd-304, nvidia-opencl-icd-304-updates, nvidia-opencl-icd-331, nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates, nvidia-prime, nvidia-profiler, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304, nvidia-setting
<dz0ny_> nvidia-331-updates namesti
<msevphone> Sj steka mi nc
<idioterna> ka pa pol
<msevphone> Sam zanima me ce je normaln d mi 2-3 cpuja konstantno kir
<idioterna> i guess so
<msevphone> %
<dz0ny_> ja to ni nc
<msevphone> Ql
<dz0ny_> 2 od 200 ni nc
<dz0ny_> oz 400
<dz0ny_> ne vem kolk jedr ma lote
<dz0ny_> tole
<dz0ny_> se mi ne da brskat :)
<msevphone> 2
<msevphone> Pa 2gb rama mam
<ploax> se je kdo tukaj ukvarjal z EJB ali pa CDI ?
<idioterna> EJB being enterprise java beans?
<ploax> ja
<ploax> sem začetnik pri tem in me zanima katera knjiga bi bila primerna zame
<ploax> btw sm ugotovil da to stvar učijo na FRI tudi
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne ce si zacetnik mocno odsvetujem ucenje teh reci
<idioterna> razen ce imas specificno nalogo, ki jo moras resit z EJB
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: podnapisi delete  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41026/#p41026
<hugec> serbus :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: nakup računalnika v trgovini (zaradi obrokov) ne priporočam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41027/#p41027
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Odstranjevanje angleških podnapisov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41028/#p41028
<CrazyLemon> hugec očitno ne poznaš sestavi.si :)
<hugec> hm
<hugec> kak nej povem
<hugec> dovga zgodba
<idioterna> na kratk povej.
<dz0ny_> tl;dr;
<hugec> mislil sem da če kopuješ na obroke pač rabiš met tolk denarja da plačaš 1 obrok, ostalo ti pa vsak mesec trgajo
<hugec> hm glede sestavi.si pa sem mislil da nemoreš na obroke
<dz0ny_> ne ponavad je 30-50% plačaš
<dz0ny_> ostalo pa obroki
<dz0ny_> najmanj davek plačaš
<hugec> ja pač neki plačaš sam vsijeno moraš imeti tolk kolker je vrednost
<hugec> čeprav ti ne vzamejo
<hugec> pač neki da oni vedo da imaš ti denar
<hugec> neka taka fina
<hugec> uglavnem brezveze
<hugec> zato sem pa napisu da ostali čalni skupnosti če se bodo za to odločali da bolš da ne
<CrazyLemon> hugec ne govorim o sestavi.si obrokih ampak o tem da je brezveze kupovat v harvey normanu ker je tam vse zelo overpriced
<CrazyLemon> stari kupil lcd v harvey normanu ki pa je bil 100€ dražji kot na mimovrste :)
<hugec> jap tut to je res, pa še ta šok:potem ko sem prišel domov pa naložil ubuntu gor in samo zamenjal ekran mi ej matična crknila
<hugec> sem Å¡el takoj drug dan po nov komp
<hugec> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1461020_10152055655128659_688551994_n.jpg
<hugec> zgleda zanimiv
<hugec> sam nebi imel
<hugec> : www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvUjXO...
<hugec> mam 1 vprašanje kak naložim heroes of newerth na ubunut. Sicer sem si dol naložil tisto datoteko ko piše downoad for linux sam nevem ke rprogram podpira končnico sh
<idioterna> bash file.sh
<hugec> tnx
<hugec> deluje :D
<hugec> vsak dan se neki novega uporabnega naučim :D
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aqmjp3L_700b.jpg
<hugec> res je
<ploax> ka pa Visual Studio 2012 deluje pod Wine?
<hugec> uh
<hugec> ta pa bo teška
<hugec> nevem če
<idioterna> ploax: dvomim
<idioterna> ploax: nauci se delat z meteorjem
<hugec> obstaja pa program v ubuntuju ki je prirejen za C#
<idioterna> http://docs.meteor.com/
<Pepelka> Documentation - Meteor
<dz0ny_> lol
<idioterna> to je prihodnost.
<dz0ny_> idioterna: na wine + vs
<dz0ny_> idioterna: a ze kej pocens?
<dz0ny_> pocens s tem
<dz0ny_> mah
<idioterna> ja ucim se
<dz0ny_> počneš*
<idioterna> pomoje bom naredu ene par appov da vidm kako se obnese
<hugec> to kar rabiš za šolo lahk z meteor narediš praktično vse
<idioterna> pa kako scala
<idioterna> nism sicer mongo fan
<ploax> not
<idioterna> ampak ko bom mel resne zahteve bom znal tut na kasandro portat
<hugec> čene pa si dej drobox
<hugec> lol
<hugec> mislu sm čene si pa dej virtualbox
<hugec> pa prek njega lavfaj windows tist malo ko nucaš
<idioterna> ploax: ce faks hoce windowse od tebe mej windowse
<dz0ny_> jp ne mešat štren
<idioterna> sej mas msdnaa
<hugec> sam je zanimiv
<hugec> na msdnaa so windowsi pa vsega boga
<hugec> ofisu pa ni
<hugec> xd
<dz0ny_> office so kaching za microsoft
<dz0ny_> ostalo samo podporni appi
<dz0ny_> najverjetnjši novi šef microsofta, bivše nokie. Je rekel da bo verjetno prodal xbox divizijo, pa skenslal bing
<dz0ny_> bolj se bodo pa posvetil office :)
<dz0ny_> Å¡e bolj
<idioterna> they're going down either way
<hugec> hm
<hugec> to je pa zanimiv, prvič ko sem zagnav HoNClient-3.2.7.1 na term9inalu
<hugec> delalo normlano sam sm ponesreči zavrnu licenco
<hugec> pač falu klik
<idioterna> to je pa tko ce klikas
<hugec> pa sm pol zopet probu isto pa zalavfa okno
<hugec> sam pa se pol ne odziva
<hugec> pač belo je v oknu
<hugec> pa sm resitiru komp
<hugec> pa tut isto se zažene okno sam je belo
<hugec> ja, nism navajen v terminalu delat
<hugec> :(
<hugec> aje dej pa je
<hugec> hm mogoč sm napačno napisu neki v terminal
<hugec> xd
<hugec> šlutast človk sm, amapk se trudim :D
<hugec> tut to je neki pomeni hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prodanih že preko 2 milijona Raspberry Pi-jev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41029/#p41029
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Prodanih že preko 2 milijona Raspberry Pi-jev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41030/#p41030
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Odstranjevanje angleških podnapisov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41031/#p41031
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: nakup računalnika v trgovini (zaradi obrokov) ne priporočam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41032/#p41032
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: nakup računalnika v trgovini (zaradi obrokov) ne priporočam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41033/#p41033
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Warzone naredi črn ekran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41034/#p41034
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNu--7XL1s
<Pepelka> John Krasinski Gets Pranked by Jimmy Kimmel with Help From HP - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - John Krasinski Gets Pranked by Jimmy Kimmel with Help From HP #KIMMEL Jimmy Kimmel Live's YouTube channel features clips and recaps of ev...«
<hugec> zaka nemorem aktivirat računa pri heroes of newerth. There was an error. Sorry, but we are denying you account creation. Could not authorize transaction.  mi napiše
<LorD_DDooM> hugec, naredi si račun v igri sami, ne na njihovi spletni strani.
<hugec> ok
<hugec> bom probu
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ne smeš proxyja uporabljat pri uporabi (ti avtomatsko blokira)
<hugec> sej nimam proxyu
<hugec> aktiviranih
<hugec> ker trenutno nedelam nč nelegalnega
<LorD_DDooM> (samo pravim)
<hugec> ok :D
<idioterna> trenutno a
<hugec> a si probu combat arms eu na ubuntuju Å¡pilat
<hugec> neki gledam enim ratuje enim ne
<hugec> pa nevem kak je kej z tem
<LorD_DDooM> drugače pa samo piši na support@heroesofnewerth.com z naslovom maila da imaš probleme z akticaijo računa, ime računa in v čemu je problem...ti bodo ročno popravili
<hugec> ker pri lolu je tak, lahk se prijavim sam ko hočem it v igro mi wine napiše da ma neko težavo in se sesuje
<hugec> jah prek igre mi isto napiše
<hugec> slabo je
<hugec> :(
<hugec> bom probu neki skupi soprat po angleško
<hugec> ko mi negre najbol
<hugec> :(
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, napiši jim mail direktno na Customer support@s2games.com pa napiši da imaš probleme za aktivacijo računa
<LorD_DDooM> support@s3games.com
<LorD_DDooM> s2
<hugec> ja sej če bi po slovensk nebi blo problemu
<hugec> sam najbrš neznanjo slovensk
<hugec> xd
<hugec> pri pop tvju mi še pa dej niso napisali kako rešitu majo za linux uporabnike ki nemorejo uporablat Widevine Media Optimizer
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ne bi smel bit  problem napisat mail z naslovom "Account activation problems" in dva stavka z imenom računa..
<hugec> plačujem jim vsak mesec zato da nisem pirat pa potem nemorem flimu zarad tega ker sem na linux gledat
<hugec> jo sej bom
<hugec> sam mal :D
<hugec> sam pravim da mam slabe izkušnje z podpori
<Krt57> VLC media player 2.0.8 Twoflower (revision 2.0.8a-0-g68cf50b)
<Krt57> [0x94f4068] fbosd interface error: cannot open /dev/fb0 (Permission denied)
<Krt57> [0x94f4068] main interface error: no suitable interface module
<Krt57> Zagnan vmesnik oddaljenega nadzora. Vpišite 'help' za pomoč.
<Krt57> [0x956d1f8] logger interface: using logger.
<Krt57> [0xb690f3f0] qt4 generic error: cannot start Qt4 multiple times
<Krt57> [0x956fee8] skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<Krt57> [0x956fee8] skins2 interface error: cannot instantiate qt4 dialogs provider
<Krt57> [0x956fee8] main interface error: no suitable interface module
<Krt57> [0x94e0908] main libvlc error: interface "default" initialization failed
<Krt57> status change: ( stop state: 0 )
<Krt57> status change: ( quit )
<hugec> krt
<hugec> a bo
<hugec> ne tu spamat xd
<Krt57> Vlc se mi ne zažene, verjetno zato ker je zagnan vmesnik oddaljenega nadzora sedaj se pa ne zažene
<Krt57> to je iz terminala
<Krt57> izpis
<hugec> za težav piši na forumu
<hugec> tam je bol pregledno
<hugec> :)
<Krt57> videl sem tebe da sprašuješ za račun  pa sem mislu
<Krt57> da bi še jaz kaj vprašal
<hugec> pa dobr js to kr gredoč mal vprašam
<Krt57> sem pregledal forum pa nič ne najdem uporabnega
<hugec> ti maš bol kompleksno zadevo
<Krt57> a ok pal pa neč
<hugec> a
<hugec> si probu
<hugec> kak drug predvajalnik
<Krt57> je ostalo dela
<hugec> če naredi isto?
<hugec> pol pa pač na drugim gledi
<hugec> vlc men ttu doskrat povzorač nevščenosti
<hugec> povzroča*
<Krt57> saj ni to tega bi rabu zato ker povečuješ hitrost predvajanja pa ni blema bom že neki potuhtu
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr Might Get A New Icon Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4RRFhNOqXFE/ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-might-get-new.html
<Krt57> ja je problematičen že pri preoblekah se ustavi...
<Krt57> bom že
<hugec> ok
<hugec> nezgleda slab ta ubuntu 14.04 sam mislim da to Å¡e ni stabilna verzija
<hugec> bodo še izbolšave :)
<hugec> komi čakam da pride :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Upravljanje navideznih naprav - mount  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41035/#p41035
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Upravljanje navideznih naprav - mount  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41036/#p41036
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Odstranjevanje angleških podnapisov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41037/#p41037
<hugec> drugač pa ja, pri Heroes of Newerth  sem pisal na podporo in je zdej ok, dela :D
<dz0ny_> aaa
<dz0ny_> i'am too old for this shit
<hugec> :D
<hugec> dej se še morm sam naučit kak se tam špila
<hugec> mislim d aje neki podobnega kot lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Ideje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41038/#p41038
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ideje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41039/#p41039
<hugec> hehe ka pa tole https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1468514_766444640038649_1913727270_n.jpg
<hugec> dele Genymotion testiram
<hugec> če ma gdo rad tehpnase je tole prava muska za njega http://grooveshark.com/#!/playlist/TechnoBase/66648985
<Pepelka> Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Odstranjevanje angleških podnapisov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41040/#p41040
<hugec> ali obstaja kje YouWave da bi deloval na ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> gugl it :)
<hugec> http://youwave.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=0bcce035b4762117134ad7d982e79640&topic=3439.0
<Pepelka> Android OS Not Ready & FAQ
<hugec> to sm najdu
<Pepelka> »Android OS Not Ready & FAQ«
<hugec> sm nism ravno prepričan tak čudn so odgovorli
<hugec> da je del kode pisan na linuxsu za  YouWave
<hugec> in je potem pristal v windows
<hugec> pač prej vprašam da nebi zaston dol nalagal
<hugec> pa tole sm nadju http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o4L-jHw56k
<Pepelka> How to install WhatsApp on Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin PC with Android (Jelly Bean) emulator - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Whatsapp has change the registration way. Check my new video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC__Co3hyYI *** Linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin, Gnome C...«
<hugec> načeloma je možno opažam
<hugec> samz mal komplikacije kot ponavadi
<hugec> kak je ž možno spremenit kodek podnapisov da bodo delali šumniki
<hugec> vem da more bit i UTF-8.
<anny> čer
<anny> anybody home?
<hugec> jop
<hugec> vsi
<hugec> anny kak shtraniš podnapis na kodek i UTF-8.
<anny> pogled - kodiranje znakov - po meri
<hugec> v kermu programu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Odstranjevanje angleških podnapisov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41041/#p41041
<anny> v kateremu programu pa delaš?
<hugec> am pač mam film z podnapisi pa mi šumniki nedelajo pa sem mal bral da morem sam kodek spremenit podnapisov
<hugec> dej pa iščem v kerem programu
<hugec> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Upravljanje navideznih naprav - mount  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41042/#p41042
<CrazyLemon> hugec če boš besedilo ki je v iso-8859-2 shranil kot utf-8 ti to ne bo čisto nič pomagalo.. v predvajalniku odpri podnapise  s tapravim kodiranjem
<CrazyLemon> hugec in ni kodek :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ideje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41043/#p41043
<hugec> aha pol morem posikat podnapise ko majo i UTF-8. kodiranje
<hugec> ok
<hugec> teh je teško najdit se mi zdi
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> nastaviš kodiranje
<dz0ny> cmon kaj te tam v velenju učijo
<hugec> nč, to se sam učim
<CrazyLemon> how to use MS office !
<CrazyLemon> in buhdej anny :)
<dz0ny> ok kaj ti predavajo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ideje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41044/#p41044
<hugec> am neko ekonomiko podjetja
<anny> :)
<idioterna> hugec: iconv -i cp1250 -o utf-8 < podnapisi > podnapisi-utf8
<hugec> pa kak elektrika deluje v kompu
<dz0ny> a to si Å¡el informatik ekonomist la kaj je ze tist
<hugec> ne ne
<anny> ravno gledam, kje ima vlc to možnosti, krejzi?
<CrazyLemon> anny poglej v nastavitve
<hugec> ko mam dost nareto pač bedarije učijo
<hugec> xd
<hugec> najbolša šola je 11 šola
<hugec> :D
<anny> res
<dz0ny> anny: doat na veliko piše "podnapisi / OSD"
<anny> uredi - lastnosti - nabor znakov
<dz0ny> kaj ma s ti to :)
<dz0ny> si zihr da je vlc
<dz0ny> še bolje je da pustiš na samodejno
<dz0ny> just to be shure
<anny> ne, ni
<anny> Totem, predvajalnik filmov
<CrazyLemon> ojej...fuj to
<anny> ni panike, zdaj vemo za vse programe
<dz0ny> pol pa hje nabor znakov ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a vlc je bil okusen al kaj?
<anny> CrazyLemon, to je pod default nastavitvami
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne :)
<idioterna> ahem.
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. vse je boljše kot totem
<anny> hihi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prodanih že preko 2 milijona Raspberry Pi-jev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41045/#p41045
<anny> imam tudi vlc
<dz0ny> gstreamer je shit
<dz0ny> same lepe besede o njem slišim
<dz0ny> mislim ni shit
<dz0ny> sam težko ga je nastavit
<anny> pritožite se na Canonical Ltd.
<dz0ny> anny: ne bo pomagalo
<dz0ny> so ščli nov player delat
<anny> počasi že
<dz0ny> z istim frameworkom
<anny> ni dolgo, kar so openoffice zamenjali z libreoffice in evolution s thunderbird
<dz0ny> .ubuntu gstreamer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prodanih že preko 2 milijona Raspberry Pi-jev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41046/#p41046
<anny> spremembe se dogajajo
<dz0ny> ja na ravni uporabnikov
<dz0ny> na ravni programerjev pa ne
<dz0ny> sam Å¡minka je druga
<anny> :)
<anny> mi nismo ravno zahteven folk glede interface-a
<anny> funkcionalnost je na prvem mestu
<hugec> tut to je res
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: nakup računalnika v trgovini (zaradi obrokov) ne priporočam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41047/#p41047
<anny> http://img.flamingeeks.com/2011/04/mac_windows_linux_tools.jpg
<hugec> tule je en poneresči besedilo zbirsu https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5994/
<Pepelka> Prodanih že preko 2 milijona Raspberry Pi-jev (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka> »Prodanih že preko 2 milijona Raspberry Pi-jev (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<hugec> anny
<hugec> res je
<hugec> :D
<anny> jep, ta slika je ful realna..vse ima svoje prednosti in pomanjkljivosti
<dz0ny> anny: pr win je napaka
<hugec> jp
<dz0ny> bi mogu bit glass dildo
<hugec> hehe
<hugec> da se lahk jebeš :P
<anny> tudi tisto sliko sem nekje videla
<anny> ponavadi je blue screen
<dz0ny> ja tist je preveč pogosto
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Upravljanje navideznih naprav - mount  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41048/#p41048
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tvoj "plugin" ne mara ne ~ ne € :/
<dz0ny> the joys of php
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Upravljanje navideznih naprav - mount  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41049/#p41049
<anny> http://cartelthemes.com/windows-v-mac-v-linux-19568-hd-wallpapers-background.html
<Pepelka> Windows V Mac V Linux 19568 Hd Wallpapers Background - Cartelthemes.com
<Pepelka> »Windows V Mac V Linux 19568 Hd Wallpapers Background and Hq Background Widescreen for Your Desktop, Add on: 2013-06-26 10:41:32 Tagged of #Windows V #Mac V - Cartelthemes.com«
<anny> temu se reče strel v koleno! ravno blue screen so si zamisli :)
<dz0ny> 5.2 ne zna pognat testov, 5.3 ne zna krajših php oznak
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Upravljanje navideznih naprav - mount  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41050/#p41050
<dz0ny> 5.4 pa 5.5 sta pa ok
<Sky[x]> what ?
<Sky[x]> kaj to dz0ny
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: php 5.2 ne zna phar tud z pecl :)
<dz0ny> 53 ne zna <?=$nekizaprikazat?>
<Sky[x]> kako ne ?
<Sky[x]> v 5.3 bi to mogl delat
<dz0ny> mhm
<Sky[x]> sam short tags more bit vklopen v php.ono
<Sky[x]> ini
<dz0ny> ja sam ni :)
<dz0ny> v večini primerov
<dz0ny> kr je blo buggy neki
<Sky[x]> aja
<dz0ny> in pol default nikjer ni
<Sky[x]> jp
<dz0ny> pa phpunit ne mores prek phar pognat
<Sky[x]> tru
<dz0ny> v 5.2
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa delas da unite pises ?
<dz0ny> en zlo simpl plugin k mora delat na 1000+ različnih namestitvah
<Sky[x]> auch :D
<dz0ny> zato sem tist empty tko raziskoval
<dz0ny> mas empty(strip($nekineki)) k ne bo delal na pre 5.4
<dz0ny> bo bil kr syntak error
<dz0ny> k ne znajo pointerjev uproabljat
<dz0ny> empty($nekineki) bo pa ok
<Sky[x]> a sam ce je prazen string bo jeba ?
<dz0ny> ne ce bo klical drugo funkcijo znotri empty
<dz0ny> zna sprejet samo sprejemljivke
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> to so sam tisti bolj sočni
<dz0ny> zato pišem unit teste
<dz0ny> in jih najdeš še pa še
<dz0ny> aha toč if($nekineki)
<dz0ny>   return;
<dz0ny> nogo for pre 5.3
<dz0ny> bo pa kul if($nekineki) return;
<dz0ny> svašta :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem mel zadnic
<Sky[x]> if($asdsa == $sadsad);{}
<Sky[x]> in me je zjebal k nism ; vidu nakonc
<dz0ny> mam linter ves cas
<dz0ny> drgac pa ja :)
<Sky[x]> a kej ves linter za phpstorm ?
<Sky[x]> morm pogledat mal
<dz0ny> nev sublime pišem
<dz0ny> tam maš en paket k je za večino popularnih
<dz0ny> drgač pa php -e
<dz0ny> al kaj je že
<dz0ny> pa stdin pa gledaš kje crkne
<Sky[x]> hehe ni crklo v tem je bla fora :D
<dz0ny> hm kako pa {reagira pol}
<dz0ny> skips
<dz0ny> ?
<Sky[x]> kar mas samo v {} vedno izvede
<Sky[x]> if(){ tole bo vedno izvedeno ce zakomentiras if vrstico }
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> a tud closure ni?
<Sky[x]> razen ce je if else potem javi syntax error
<dz0ny> Å¡e eno stvar na seznam idiocracies :)
<sasa84> ooo đonkec :>
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<idioterna> hehe
<Bilko> čer dz0ny  in ostali
<Sky[x]> cer
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: pri php nikol ne smes past v warm and fuzzy mode
<sasa84> oj idioterna :))
<Bilko> zakaj, ko dam chmod recimo 755 in pol k uploudam Å¡e kej, mi spet spremeni permissions. Tudi ce ceu directory chmod-am, potem moram spet ko kaj dodam
<dz0ny> prek ftp?
<dz0ny> server sam popravi tvojo napako :)
<Bilko> to se trenutno bolj nanaša na tistega k sem mu dal prostor za stran, pa sem dal chmod 755 in ko je dodajal stvari sem spet moram chmod-at
<Bilko> ja prek ftp
<Bilko> mojo napako :)
<hugec> evo mi je uspel zrihtat da mi šumnike kaže
<hugec> in sicer z notped+++
<hugec> ;)
<dz0ny> en stos je bil par dni nazaj crontab:
<dz0ny> * * * * * chmod 755 /home/**/public_html
<Bilko> kako naj nardim, da ko bo dal kakšen file gor, da mi nebo treba skos popravljat permissions
<dz0ny> nekej pri ftp serverju je opcija default file, folder chmod
<Bilko> hmm...
<Bilko> bom mal poguglal
<idioterna> zdravo
<hugec> hej
<hugec> :)
<hugec> tebe smo še še čakali dej smo pa vsi
<hugec> :P
<idioterna> ja sej mene ni
<hugec> to je relativno
<hugec> misliš torej si
<hugec> je reku ajnštajn
<idioterna> descartes.
<hugec> pol pa ta
<hugec> ni važn
<hugec> važn je pomen
<hugec> bistvo je očem nevidno
<hugec> je tut reku en pametn stric
<idioterna> exupery
<idioterna> antoine de saint exupery.
<idioterna> je reku to
<idioterna> no, zapisu.
<hugec> ej a te lahk neki osebenga vprašam
<idioterna> komot
<hugec> kolk si ti star
<idioterna> 39
<hugec> ful si pametn
<hugec> pač zaniaml me je
<hugec> ;)
<hugec> zanimal*
<hugec> zaka pa si si tak nick zbral
<anny> idioterna je master mind tuki
<hugec> ja sam pač vprašam zaka tak nick
<anny> rad  se norčka
<hugec> aja
<hugec> :P
<hugec> takih rabimo
<hugec> sam še vedno nisem našel rešitve kako binadomestil Widevine Media Optimizer
<idioterna> hugec: aja se ti ne zdi da sm tok star al kaj
<idioterna> ok pol pa 12.
<hugec> pač sej vem da ste starejši
<hugec> zato sm pa vprašu
<hugec> vem da sem med mlajšimi tuki
<anny> hugec, koliko si star?
<hugec> 22
<hugec> :D
<anny> nice
<anny> kmalu boš pri polni pameti :D
<hugec> Å¡e mal
<hugec> ka pa ti
<idioterna> punc se ne sprasuje kok so stare, tko da mors vprasat bl kompleksno
<anny> jaz mam že dolgo faks za sabo :)
<hugec> kak nej rečem če jih nesmem vprašat kolk so stare pa jih vprašam kolk tehtajo
<hugec> xd
<hugec> sej smo vsi enakopravni
<hugec> koj k***
<anny> 59
<idioterna> anny: aha, kok pa tehtas? :)
<anny> piše
<anny> ravno danes sem se v lekarni
<hugec> uh, da se neboš zlomla
<idioterna> isto k moja partnerka.
<anny> druače pa nimam tehtnice doma
<idioterna> kok si pa visoka?
<hugec> čuj a ti dajo kej zajest
<anny> 170-171
<idioterna> aha hm to je pa
<idioterna> mal mn
<anny> nisem videti kaj preveč suhcana
<anny> sem jih pa imela že 67
<lynxlynxlynx> :s
<hugec> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1459683_10151996513374464_911103831_n.jpg
<hugec> to bi rad deliv z vami
<anny> ne, jaz sem čisto zadovoljna
<hugec> tako je prav :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi bil pa rad težji
<hugec> js ttu
<CrazyLemon> namest vode pij sladoled pa boš bil težji
<lynxlynxlynx> pij??
<lynxlynxlynx> vsak dan jem čokolado, pa ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja..stopiš sladoled pa ga spiješ :)
<hugec> sam, pol pa bo Å¡peh dol z mene visel
<hugec> to pa ni lepo za videt
<anny> lynxlynlynx, poskusi z oreščki, kokosom
<dz0ny> http://instagram.com/p/g_IDfQoW7d/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »dz0ny's photo on Instagram«
<hugec> lepa slikca
<hugec> ;)
<CrazyLemon> instagram..pfft
<lynxlynxlynx> to redno mešam v stvari, bolj je problem, da malo jem
<anny> o wow dz0ny
<lynxlynxlynx> pa hiter metabolizem, pa si skor kostko
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/8yLaN6t.gif
<hugec> hahah
<lynxlynxlynx> dons se je Å¡e v ljubljani vidla dvojna
<lynxlynxlynx> trikrat me je ujel dež, ampak vsaj neki je blo za kompenzacijo
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> mja sem z avta slikal, je ratal pastel
<hugec> a rabi gdo usb razdelivc
<anny> lynx - polmomastno mleko, arašidovo maslo, suho sadje, krompir, polnozrnate zadeve
<anny> cel spisek imaš tukaj
<anny> http://www.wikihow.com/Gain-Weight
<Pepelka> 3 Ways to Gain Weight - wikiHow
<Pepelka> »Do you need to put on a few pounds to make a sports team, better your health, or simply to bulk up? Most people are out to lose weight, but you can reverse some basic dieting principles to gain some girth. Here's how to do it. Determine...«
<hugec> arašidovo maslo še nism jedu
<hugec> a je dobro
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sploh z zdrobljenimi arašidi
<hugec> bom kupu si ko bo plača
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: ma ja, sej je jasno; lahko bi zaseko jedu vsak dan
<anny> ja, to je super, sploh če ga sam narediš
<lynxlynxlynx> eni to na ture nosijo >>
<anny> zaseka ni ravno fajn za vsak dan
<lynxlynxlynx> to mi je čudno, da me šport ne zlakotni
<hugec> jeje torte
<hugec> oa sadne kupe
<anny> ne poslušaj hugeca
<anny> raje več proteinov
<hugec> pa kremšnite pa krofe
<anny> to gre v špeh, ne v mišice
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: sport itak ne zlakotni
<lynxlynxlynx> tega se mi itak ne da pečt
<idioterna> sedenje pr mer zlakotni
<anny> ker ješ iz dolgčasa?
<hugec> ja sej rabi neki kil
<hugec> pa Å¡peha tut
<lynxlynxlynx> plavanje ma tak učinek, pa ne vem zakaj; mogoče od hlajenja
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a tole si videl https://github.com/dz0ny/docker-wpdev
<Pepelka> dz0ny/docker-wpdev · GitHub
<lynxlynxlynx> pri gorništvu razumem, ker je vzdržljivostno in imaš prebavni sistem izključen, da je več energije za ostalo
<Pepelka> »docker-wpdev - Wordpress in Docker«
<anny> pri plavanju hudičevo veliko kuriš
<lynxlynxlynx> zato te tud tolk zdela, če se ornk naješ vmes
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ne po pravic poven mi WP smrdi in se ga ne dotikam :D
<anny> v glavnem nič vodenega pa redkega - samo gosto hrano
<anny> ki ni frutek
<anny> :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: wp je asm primer
<dz0ny> sam*
<Sky[x]> aha
<hugec> čokolino jeje
<hugec> je zlo dober
<Sky[x]> pol morm pa pogledat kaj tocno je tale socker :)
<Sky[x]> docker*
<dz0ny> haha
<hugec> pa kruh pa maslo pa marmelado
<dz0ny> tko kot vagrant+virtualbox
<dz0ny> sam hitrej
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> sam ni za mac pa win
<dz0ny> linux only
<Sky[x]> eh
<hugec> Večnamensko orodje vtičev
<hugec> mal mi smrdi
<hugec> ni zaslonske slike
<hugec> slab opis programa
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: btw, bols je bit presuh
<idioterna> jsm bil tut, pa sm su hitrej u hrib.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej nočem bit debel
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, si vidu tole ? http://codeception.com/11-12-2013/working-with-phpunit-and-selenium-webdriver.html
<Pepelka> Working with PHPUnit and Selenium Webdriver
<lynxlynxlynx> sam mogoče bi mi žlahta nehala težit hah
<lynxlynxlynx> pa mogoče bi me manj zebl pozimi
<lynxlynxlynx> no, mogoče bom pa dlje živel :s
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: http://codeception.com/
<Pepelka> Codeception - BDD-style PHP testing.
<dz0ny> mas za vse tri nivoje
<dz0ny> ful uporabna zadeve
<dz0ny> sam nc od tega ne dela na php 5.2 :)
<Sky[x]> hehe lej 5.2 je itak ze deprecated
<Sky[x]> se 5.3 bo pocas
<dz0ny> 5.3 je eol od aprila
<hugec> dej a mi nej d aplis ker link
<dz0ny> sam to ni realno :)
<hugec> da android naložim
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, ful hocjo na hitrco zdj na 5.4 ali vec spravt
<hugec> sdk more met končnico
<hugec> pač da bom prek virtualne mašine gdav
<hugec> gnav*
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: jp 5.5 je zelo hitra zadeva
<dz0ny> sam sam ce prek fpm poganjas
<hugec> leži najdem tavžnt zaston windowsov ko pa 1 brezplačpn fucking android
<dz0ny> hugec: pa kaj bi ti spet rad?
<dz0ny> genymotion pozen
<hugec> android
<dz0ny> in je to to
<hugec> mam genymotion
<dz0ny> ne znas pognat :)
<hugec> sam nucma Å¡e android
<hugec> pa sem inštaliru
<hugec> pa naredu virtualno mašino
<dz0ny> jah ne rabiš
<dz0ny> pozen genymotion done
<dz0ny> vse nardi sam
<hugec> sm naštimu kao da mam samusng galaksis4
<dz0ny> drugace pa bas 101
<hugec> sam android nucam
<hugec> da gor na tega kao samsunga inštaliram
<dz0ny> hugec: you are lsot cause
<dz0ny> lost
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> .yt genymotion install
<jabuk1> How to install Genymotion emulator and quick review(7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kHVWwHRFm8 ♥15 ▶9,277
<dz0ny> k noces brat
<hugec> pa če mam genymontion
<hugec> inštaliran
<hugec> ti me ne zastopiš
<hugec> sam link od androida nucam ko ma sdk kaončnico
<dz0ny> joj no
<dz0ny> vidm da ga nisi pognal
<dz0ny> ker ti on namesti vse
<dz0ny> ko greš na google play ti celo pokaže nov telefon
<hugec> čak
<hugec> sam da naredim printscrin
<hugec> kero ordoje nucam
<hugec> da dela printscrine
<dz0ny> zaslonska slika :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tle?
<hugec> tnk
<hugec> sam mal
<hugec> pa bo
<dz0ny> hugec: tole si preber so pridni ljudje prevedl za take kot si ti https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-manual-sl-final-1204.pdf
<hugec> http://shrani.si/f/23/tU/1teZj43l/delovna-povrsina-1001.png
<hugec> evo
<hugec> tak mam
<hugec> zato pa nucam tist android
<dz0ny> hugec: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<Pepelka> Android SDK | Android Developers
<Pepelka> »Download the official Android SDK to develop apps for Android-powered devices.«
<dz0ny> preneseš
<dz0ny> odpakiraš
<dz0ny> pa pokazes na to mapo
<hugec> a ADT Bundle
<hugec> morem naložit
<hugec> sm mislu da je to če hočeš kej za android programirat
<dz0ny> adb app rabiš za tole
<dz0ny> http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r22.3-linux.tgz
<dz0ny> ker ne znaš brat :)
<dz0ny> sori sam na veliko piše
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Jolicloud Desktop, OS To Be Discontinued In December  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/htzFqa3Pcig/jolicloud-desktop-to-be-discontinued-december-2013
<hugec> dej pa spet pov ure čakat da vidim kaj bo
<hugec> :/
<hugec> vidiš pa da ni vse gor naložen
<hugec> sm vedu da ni
<hugec> da še morem neki naložit
<anny> jaz grem pa spat
<anny> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<hugec> srečno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny shoot
<dz0ny> piwik ok?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny works for now :)
<dz0ny> gut ln pol
<CrazyLemon> ln
<hugec> http://shrani.si/f/1M/Dv/vdq7NGB/izbor002.png
<hugec> Å¡e kr ni vredu
<hugec> adb morm najdit
<hugec> ker ko tu dam ok me kr vn vrže
<CrazyLemon> moraš do platform-tools
<CrazyLemon> vpisat /izbrat pot
<CrazyLemon> ker se tam nahaja adb
<CrazyLemon> če se prav spomnem :)
<hugec> ttu ni vredu
<hugec> tudi*
<CrazyLemon> mora bit
<hugec> platform in tols sta v ločeni mapi
<hugec> nista v isti
<CrazyLemon> platform-tools je mapa
<hugec> ti slikam
<hugec> http://shrani.si/f/1J/ai/1VkgQtod/izbor003.png
<hugec> tak je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2033-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2033-1/
<CrazyLemon> imaš star sdk
<CrazyLemon> izberi pol tools
<hugec> isto če dam tools se mi takoj zapere
<hugec> če dam ok
<hugec> pa isto piše
<hugec> adp mi manka
<hugec> oz
<hugec> adb
<hugec> sm se zatipku
<CrazyLemon> :~/Android/adt-bundle-linux-x86_64-20130729/sdk/platform-tools$ ls
<CrazyLemon> adb  api  fastboot  NOTICE.txt  source.properties  systrace
<CrazyLemon> poišči kje je adb in dodaj tisto mapo
<hugec> a mi kej pomaga če sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb dam v terminal
<CrazyLemon> ne vem.. pol boš še vedno mogu najt kje se adb nahaja :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<hugec> to je ž čudno najdu mapo je blo tak ko si reku
<hugec> pa je notr adb
<hugec> pa se Å¡e vedno program zapere
<hugec> a maš ke tajga da bi lahk gledu na mojmu kompu
<hugec> pa kliku
<Sky[x]> dej pejt po ksnmu tutorialu ?
<hugec> tak ko teamwiwer
<hugec> al pa mogoč WebIssues
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-22
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Naključna predstavitev fotografij  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41051/#p41051
<johnnyyy> dobro jutro :)
<zdobersek> pa je res?
<johnnyyy> dobro glih ne mokro pa :)
<lynxlynxlynx> s takim odnosom bosta mela zanič dan
<zdobersek> okej.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: VLC ne kaže slike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41052/#p41052
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Odstranjevanje angleških podnapisov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41053/#p41053
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41054/#p41054
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<zdobersek> why oh why was the lemon used for pie
<CrazyLemon> for a*
<zdobersek> why oh why did the lemon have to die
<zdobersek> was that the reason why the lemon was so crazy?
<CrazyLemon> zadnji stavek je fail
<zdobersek> or was it just because the lemon was so lazy?
<CrazyLemon> pa ni have to ampak had to
<sasa84> zdobersek, lepa rima...aabb
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej ej prou did have...ne did had
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 did have to ?
<sasa84> ja...ker je že did in more bit pol infinitiv
<sasa84> a ni tko? :)
<sasa84> sej rečeš did you go...ne did you went
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem js teh pravil.. js vem sam kaj se lepo sliši :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pomožni glagol did je nosilec, ostali glagoli so v nedoločniku
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zanimivo..veš kaj me še zanima
<sasa84> tud če bi potrdil... he really did die... je die, ne died
<sasa84> povej
<zdobersek> not only was it crazy, it had a massive ego
<CrazyLemon> kako bi to razlago uporabila v praksi pri recimo priročniku :>
<zdobersek> like a whiny fat ass kid that has his ice cream poached by seagull
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it had a massive something..and no it wasnt an ego
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok to mislš? :)
<sasa84> čak...brb
<zdobersek> AM I PRESEREN OR WHAT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vsak ki uporabi ego pa seagull rimo je prešeren ja :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: presern je znal trohej
<dz0ny> pa jamb
<zdobersek> torej tudi jaz znam trohej in jamb
<zdobersek> what is your point, dear friends?
<zdobersek> shall we further make amends?
<dz0ny> why are you grumpy?
<CrazyLemon> he's not grumpy
<CrazyLemon> sam trolla :D
<zdobersek> alas I truly am grumpy, and it's the weather to blame
<yang> Je kdo poslusal GA-GA
<zdobersek> I always wish for the sunshine, and then, there's this shame.
<tetrapak> jo jo
<tetrapak> tetrapak is in da house
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja k sreči ga ni
<dz0ny> preveč
<dz0ny> snega
<zdobersek> on such days I do admit -- I rather wish for snow
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: q a si v življenju kdaj kidal sneg doma?
<zdobersek> for today it's the rain that trumps my thoughts so low
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny itak :)
<zdobersek> ne sol, sneh
<zdobersek> sneg*
<dz0ny> kolk ga je pa blo 5cm?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny več
<CrazyLemon> ~10ish
<dz0ny> 5.5
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> lani je bil tak sneg :)
<CrazyLemon> ene 2x če se prav spomnem
<dz0ny> tole ste vidl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1WMEwd8Al0
<Pepelka> Washington Tornado - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Not my video. Belongs to Marc W. on Facebook.«
<zdobersek> ko cloverfield
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavico?
<sasa84> pr nas je tud sneg dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> scary shit
<zdobersek> on such dark days there are rare things I need
<zdobersek> but you, sasa84, with grace for coffee I plead
 * sasa84 prinese kavico in zraven citira 1. prešernovo gazelo
<dz0ny> ugante kaj je to http://screencloud.net/v/hdiJ
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 12:03:24 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny git!
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam kaj je predočilnik drevesa povezav
<dz0ny> pa nebi vedu
<CrazyLemon> visualizer	 predočilnik [▲]
<sasa84> predočilnik lol :D
<sasa84> a veste kaj je včasih smešn.... d greš gledat original, da vidš kaj pomen slov. prevod :P
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/policija-pa-nic/149948/
<Pepelka> Policija pa nič | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Pred dobrim desetletjem in pol so me prvič povabili na sodišče, da sem pričal kot strokovnjak za takrat »specifični« MacOS, in priložnost sem imel spoznati policiste, ki delujejo v računalniški forenziki. Obilica izmenjanih informaciji mi je jasno pokazala, da dobro poznajo svoje področje in celo, da ima policija vrhunske strokovnjake s področja ITja.«
<zdobersek> oold
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRCNwDpua30
<Pepelka> The Peloton - The Cycling One - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In the wild MAMILs (Middle Aged Men In Lycra) are sometimes spotted in herds, riding expensive carbon-fibre bikes. More commonly however, they are found sipp...«
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk1> Aarhus, Denmark: 5.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 2°C @22.11.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<jabuk1> Ljubljana: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:12:50, Sončni zahod: 15:23:36
<yang> ? Katarina ?
<yang> to ni realna temperatura
<yang> .vreme arso
<jabuk1> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 2°C @22.11.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0651055,14.5134751
<jabuk1> Črnuče: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:02, Sončni zahod: 15:23:29
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 2°C @22.11.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<jabuk1> Črnuče: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:00, Sončni zahod: 15:23:31
<zdobersek> breza would know
<CrazyLemon> v črnučah čakajo celih 10 sekund več na sonce kot v centru ? :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav.. <jabuk1> Črnuče: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:02
<CrazyLemon> <jabuk1> Črnuče: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:00,
<idioterna> ocitno ga iz current timestampa zracuna
<yang> .vreme Å¡marna gora
<jabuk1> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 2°C @22.11.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: undefined undefined m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.1297222,14.4636111
<jabuk1> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:25, Sončni zahod: 15:23:29
<CrazyLemon> vzhod = moment.unix(res.sys.sunrise).format("HH:mm:ss")
<yang> .vreme rašica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Let. J. Pučnika Lj. (364m): 4.9°C @22.11.2013 13:30 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: severozahodnik 1.9 m/s
<jabuk1> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.1358903,14.5097422
<jabuk1> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 5.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:15, Sončni zahod: 15:23:16
<yang> po kaksnem kljucu pa daje bot napacne podakte ?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/vreme.coffee       fix it :)
<Pepelka> ircbot/scripts/vreme.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<yang> no...nekako zbira najblizjo postajo glede na geografsko lokacijo
<dz0ny> yang: ni pdoatkov za lj http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/surface/text/sl/observationAms_LJUBL-ANA_BEZIGRAD_latest.xml
<idioterna> za geto nobenga ne zanima
<idioterna> crnuce so pa elitno naselje
<zdobersek> a niso murgle?
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> mozno ja ne vem pr geografiji nism nikol blestel
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ideje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41055/#p41055
 * sasa84 se postavi za idioterna, mu z rokicami pokrije učke...kdo je?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> jabuk1, ju ar jusls
<dz0ny> arsotu manjka pol podatkov
<dz0ny> zgleda zima dela svoje :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, breza je bla zakon
<sasa84> in ful prjazan tetica
<idioterna> sasa84: ojej
<sasa84> prjazna*
<sasa84> brb...kofe :)
<idioterna> sasa84: to je pa ful znotraj mojga intimnega kroga.
<sasa84> sej vem...ampak sem si vseen dovolila :$
<idioterna> mors pazt, se bos mogla pred gospo zagovarjat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Naključna predstavitev fotografij  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41056/#p41056
<yang> idioterna: v lljubljani ni geta
<idioterna> kko da ne
<idioterna> srbski mafijas je zupan, ljudje gazijo po blatu.
<idioterna> albanija!
<idioterna> zdej pa rec da to ni geto
<yang> ljubljana je najlepse mesto na svjetu, ne
<idioterna> hja, kokr za koga
<idioterna> ce bi mestne vpadnice nadomestil s kolesarskimi superhighways
<idioterna> bi blo res!
<yang> jah ti si bolj rojen za nizozemsko al pa dansko
<idioterna> ma nista mi vsec
<idioterna> vse je flat
<idioterna> js mam rad hribe
<yang> ze avti se drenajo, kje bodo mel se prostor za kolesarske proge
<idioterna> je pa res da prometno sta super urejeni
<idioterna> ja sej u tem je fora
<idioterna> da ce so kolesarske proge
<idioterna> se avtom ni treba drenat
<idioterna> clovk na biciklu zasede manj k 10% placa k ga clovk v avtu
<yang> sej kaj se pritozujes zdej je od ajdovscine to askerceve zaptro
<yang> pa se lahk po mili volji vozis z biciklom
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> nisem opazu.
<idioterna> se vedno je cesta
<idioterna> s semaforji.
<yang> samo pogllej drugo foro, celovsko in dunajsko so omejili na en pas, bedaki bo se vecja gneca
<idioterna> ja skrajni cas
<idioterna> zakaj bi sploh dovolili z avtomobili vozit v center?
<idioterna> a ti bi pa 6pasovnice do centra naredu
<yang> no sej je ok
<idioterna> da potem ne bi blo vec gnece?
<idioterna> se vec bi se jih z avtomobili vozilo.
<idioterna> se vecja gneca bi bla.
<yang> da je center zaprt, to mi je vsec, sam nevem zakaj so zaprli se dunajsko od stadiona do bavarca
<yang> zdej mas unga k 30 vozi
<yang> pa mors za njim pelat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej je prov
<idioterna> promet mora tko bit urejen
<idioterna> da se ti _ne splaca_ jit z avtom
<idioterna> ker ce se ti splaca jit, potem gres
<idioterna> in delas guzvo v mestu
<idioterna> pa slab zrak pa nevarnost za pesce si
<yang> to ni nikjer tko, poglej minhen, mas 3 ringe, pa notranji je dvopasovni
<yang> v center se res ne da
<yang> oz ni res, da se
<idioterna> poglej copenhagen, k ni trikrat vecji k ljubljana
<yang> da se po maximillian strasse noter
<yang> poglej na maps, kje je maximilllian strasse
<idioterna> poznam minhen
<idioterna> pa mi ni vsec
<idioterna> slabsi zrak kot ljubljana ma
<yang> mozno
<idioterna> nemci so itak zelo avtomobilsko orientirani
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ampak kljub temu majo mesta, ki so skrajno neprijazna do avtomobilov
<yang> v nemciji ni nobena posebnost da se peles v drug kraj 100km dalec delat
<idioterna> pa so zelo uspesna
<yang> ampak tam avtoceste stimaj
<yang> stimajo
<yang> promet skoz laufa
<yang> pa se
<yang> nobene cestnine nimajo
<yang> pr nas pa placas cestnino + vinjeto
<yang> to je nevem 250 eur
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no sej pr njih tut placas
<idioterna> ampak placas tut ce nimas avtomobila.
<idioterna> kar se men zdi narobe
<yang> za vinjeto so govoril da se bo ceneje vozit, sam glej ga zlomka...ceneje je za unega k se iz celja v lljubljano vsak dan vozi, zame za ljubljancana pa je sploh kupil ne bi, ce ne bi bila obvoznica na vinjeto
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> al pa crnuska obvoznica
<idioterna> dobr so te nategnl :)
<yang> na rondo ne smes brez vinjete
<idioterna> jebiga, vedno je treba koga subvencionirat
<yang> najbolj fer bi blo satelitsko cestninjenje
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> kaj pa zasebnost?
<yang> sam spet bi rad nekdo pokasiral miljone za postavitev
<yang> zasebnosti itak ni, ker so ze zdaj kamere in radarji na avtocestah
<idioterna> a poznas koga k noce pokasirat milijonov za postavitev?
<idioterna> ja js dam na glavo kapuco in ne vejo kdo sem.
<yang> vejo
<yang> k itak snekirajo tablice
<idioterna> nism se mel tablc na biciklu
<yang> ja sej z biciklom gres bolj tezko na avtocesto
<idioterna> ja odvisn
<idioterna> na rudniku je mal na gor recimo
<idioterna> tle v polju se pa sam dol spustis
<yang> aja se svercas ?
<idioterna> ja vinjeto si na celo nalimam
<idioterna> pa grem
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> fora je da satelitsko cestninjenje je za vse ceste
<idioterna> ne sam za avtoceste
<idioterna> kar je dobr, ker pol tovornjaki ne poskusajo vozit po regionalkah da bi prsparal
<yang> ja to mas prav, vse zivo bi pol zacel zaracunavat
<idioterna> ker ne prsparajo
<idioterna> po drugi strani je problematicno tut zato
<idioterna> ker bi pol folk iz periferije dejansko zgubu ogromn dnarja
<yang> ampak sigurno bi bilo pa bolj "fer" mislim, ce bi sel 2x letno na morje, bi placal nevem 20 eur, ce bi sel pa vsak dan pa 200 eur
<idioterna> ker jih ljubljancani ne bi vec subvencioniral
<idioterna> to je po eni strani fair
<yang> dejansko bi placeval po obrabi / uporabi cest
<idioterna> po drugi strani pa to pomen da se bodo biznisi se bolj koncentriral v centrih
<idioterna> periferija bo pa revna
<yang> sej kamioni majo se vedno obracunavanje po porabi
<idioterna> ja sam majo pol cenejs ce so na regionalki kokr ce so na avtocesti
<idioterna> kar je absurdno
<idioterna> ker regionalko velik bl poskodujejo
<idioterna> pa vecja groznja so v prometu
<yang> moram ... nekam it zdaj... lp
<idioterna> srecno.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu’s New Mobile And Desktop Icon Theme Gets Shown Off  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ncIuGr2CIG0/new-ubuntu-icon-theme-14-04-lts
<sasa84_> zdobersek, zdobersek :D
<zdobersek> sasa84_: povej!
<sasa84_> zdobersek, kavico sem skuhala
<zdobersek> sasa84_: =o \o\ |o| /o/ o=
<enjan> Å¡e vedno se ukvarjam s tiskalnikom. V win7 dela v ubuntuju pa je :error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/usb/Photosmart_D5100_series?serial=MY6B32128X04SK error: unable to open channel error: Channel write error: Error attempting to read r-value (1).
<sasa84_> enjan, si namestil hplip?
<enjan> sem. najnovejši
<dz0ny> hm s kje ?
<dz0ny> tega v repotu dej
<enjan> pa dohtar (hp) tud prav. da je napaka 12 komunikacija?
<enjan> sem že oba preskusil ni razlike
<sasa84_> enjan, iz program. središča namest hp
<dz0ny> enjan: lahko ti remote pogledam :)
<sasa84_> usb not pa probi namestit
<sasa84_> dz0ny the doctor ;)
<sasa84_> http://www.edisproduction.de/2013/11/19/fox-hunting-under-snow-in-an-incredible-way/
<Pepelka> Fox hunting under snow in an incredible way (VIDEO) | Best Online Videos | EdisProduction.de
<Pepelka> »Fox hunting under snow in an incredible way.«
<sasa84_> loooool :)
<frojnd> Zdravo
<sasa84_> oj frojnd
<CrazyLemon> kakšna je razlika med cozy pa comfy ?
<CrazyLemon> pa snug :)
<jugec> živijo :)
<jabadda> ..
<jugec> kaj vam je ljubše:debijan, ubuntu ali kubuntu
<yang> jugec: a ti ves na kerem kanalu si ?
<Sky[x]> freebsd je zaon :)
<Sky[x]> zakon
<jugec> sem na ubuntu kanalu
<jugec> :D
<jugec> sej sam vprašam
<jugec> da mamo neko temo
<yang> torej imas ze odgovor na svoje vprasanje
<jugec> ker je drugače dc
<jugec> dejmo se ment
<CrazyLemon> pejt se na frende.si menit :>
<jugec> :/
<jugec> zaka pa je pol tole
<jugec> če ne za menit
<jugec> da gledam prazen chat
<jugec> al kej
<yang> kaj bolj konkretnega vprasaj
<yang> jugec: a mas problem z izbiro distribucije ?
<jugec> ali obstaja na ubuntu kakšen program ki zvere vse programe ki so nameščeni na računalniku tudi s pomočjo wine in izberem kere odstranit
<CrazyLemon> ima problem s tem da mu je dolgčas pa mal teži :)
<CrazyLemon> ne
<jugec> to je Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> samo prek winea odstranjuješ programe ki so prek winea nameščeni
<CrazyLemon> za drugo pa je tu programsko središče ubuntu :)
<jugec> ko se je prek wina neki čudnih programov namestilo tut pa bi jih hotu zbrisat
<yang> zakaj bi se matral z wine
<yang> bolje je ce windowse virtualiziras znotraj linuxa
<yang> ti bo bolje delovalo
<jugec> hm
<jugec> možno
<jugec> hvala za nasvet
<CrazyLemon> no.. "bolje" :)
<yang> obstaja recimo virtualbox
<yang> pa lahko znotraj poganjas se druge OS-e
<jugec> samo upam da je mašina dovol zmogljiva da nebo štekal kej
<yang> ja sej si lahko das Windows XP
<yang> drgac pa ja, steka, ce bi hotel na starem racunalniku Windows 8 poganjat
<jugec> aha
<jugec> ok
<jugec> da se nebom tolk z wine zajebaval :)
<yang> mogoce je wine zdaj kaj boljsi kot 10 let nazaj, ko sem ga jaz uporabljal
<jugec> pa je par posodobitev
<jugec> sam določene zadeve še kar štekajo
<yang> na virtualboxu , lahko windowse virtualiziras kar preko originalnega windows DVDja
<jugec> sej znam
<jugec> :)
<jugec> nisem tolk neumn
<jugec> :D
<jugec> hvala vsijeno
<jugec> kakšno menenje pa imaš o synaptic
<yang> ne uporabljam
<jugec> sam čemu je spoh namenjen
<yang> posodobitvi sistema
<yang> oz. instalaciji programja
<yang> jugec: najbolje, da se seznanis z osnovami iz slovenske knjige za ubuntu
<yang> pa potem prasas se kaj, ce ti ne bo jasno
<jugec> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/androidubuntu-small_001.png
<jugec> ko je Å¡e blo tako
<jugec> sem sem mal bol spoznam
<jugec> ubuntu 13.10 mi ni neki najbol pisan na kožo
<jugec> porgrešam to vrstico
<jugec> mogoče bi mi bil debijan bol všeč
<yang> dvomim
<yang> je precej podobno
<sasa84_> jugec, lahko si daš kakšen drug uporabniški vmesnik
<jugec> katerega predlagaš
<CrazyLemon> ni debijan ampak debian ffs :)
<yang> pa encijan
<yang> http://thebladebrownshow.wordpress.com/2013/11/13/lawsuit-paid-in-full-samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/
<Pepelka> Lawsuit Paid In Full: Samsung pays Apple $1 Billion sending 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins |
<Pepelka> »This morning more than 30 trucks filled with 5-cent coins arrived at Apple’s headquarters in California. Initially, the security company that protects the facility said the trucks were in the wrong...«
<yang> heh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2012/aug/29/apple-samsung-trucks-nickels-fake :)
<Pepelka> No, Samsung did not try to pay Apple its $1bn fine in nickels | Technology | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »Dumb meme of the day, but it fails the legal tender test - and the reality test, if you think how much metal that would require. By Charles Arthur«
<zdobersek> they paid in dimes.
<johnnyyy> oj
<johnnyyy> eno vprašanje
<johnnyyy> kako gccju dopovem da mi vse objekte zmeče v nek dir
<johnnyyy> gcc -std=c99 -fPIC -c *.c
<johnnyyy> to mi naredi objekte v isti mapi
<joza> živijo
<joza> imam eno neumesno vprašanje
<joza> na forumu sme opazil da ima linux mint slovenski prevods
<joza> ko pa sem tukaj http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=132
<Pepelka> Linux Mint 15 "Olivia" - Cinnamon (64-bit) - Linux Mint
<Pepelka> »Linux Mint is an elegant, easy to use, up to date and comfortable GNU/Linux desktop distribution.«
<joza> iskal slovensko verzijo pa nisem našel
<joza> :(
<Sky[x]> lp
<joza> lp
<CrazyLemon> joza to so sam mirrorji za download linux minta
<CrazyLemon> in ne prevodi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> a si mislu da je pol 7 različnih prevodov v nemščino ? :)
<joza> nevem, ker se nespoznam toliko na to
<joza> samo kje potem naložim slovensko verzijo
<CrazyLemon> joza ob namestitvi izbereš slovenski jezik
<CrazyLemon> in se nato prenese
<joza> aha
<joza> hvala
<joza> pri ubuntu mi sql server malce preglavic povzorča se noče pravilno namestiti
<CrazyLemon> kateri sql server?
<joza> 5.5
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da govoriš o mysql
<joza> http://shrani.si/f/J/WF/3bGXrnCl/izbor004.png
<joza> to mi napiše terminal
<joza> tako je
<joza> mysql
<idioterna> slightly nsfw: http://www.coinslut.com/
<Pepelka> Home
<idioterna> 25 coinov je $18k
<idioterna> za ta dnar bi hotu MRI, ne pa webcam
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<CrazyLemon> bitches be crazy
<joza> CrazyLemon imaš kakšno idejo kaj bi lahko bilo narobe
<sasa84_> ok miške...zdej pa šibam pančkat
<sasa84_> pridkani bodte
<joza> lahko noč sasa84
<CrazyLemon> joza sudo apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<joza> E: Ni mogoče zakleniti datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Skrbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti. Jo morda uporablja drugo opravilo? E: Ni mogoče zakleniti datoteke /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Skrbniške mape (/var/lib/dpkg/) ni mogoče zakleniti. Jo morda uporablja drugo opravilo?
<CrazyLemon> jao joza.. dej zapri synaptic pa programsko središče
<joza> synaptic povzorča preglavice
<joza> nekje mi deluje v ozadju pa ga nenajdem
<joza> :(
<joza> bom probal resitirat računalnik
<Krt57> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<Pepelka> Contribute to Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<joza> sem se odjavil iz sisteam
<joza> ker mislim da to vse procese zapere
<joza> pa se nanovo prijavil pa še vedno teče
<joza> v ozadju
<joza> sem ga polomil ko sem se malo hotel z njim igrati
<joza> :(
<joza> mislil sem da je ubuntu bol trpežen pa se tudi rad sesipa
<Krt57> joza to si dobro povedal, da si ga polomil, ko si se igral z njim, ali z nastavitvami, da bi videl kaj se bo zgodilo
<joza> jap
<joza> rad se igram
<idioterna> eh to se da vse fixat
<joza> to me ponavadi stane
<Krt57> je je vse se da fixat samo treba je vedeti kje in kako ga uštimat da bo delal po tvoji želji
<Krt57> moraš vedet da on vedno naredi tisto kar želiš,
<joza> kako odstranim procesev ozadju
<joza> ki jih nepotrebujem
<joza> če dam sistem
<joza> je preveč predrobreno
<joza> pa si nebi rad izklopil kaj ki rabim
<Krt57> za začetek poglej kaj laufa v ozadju in ospredju
<yang> tej americani ga pa tut serjejo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A-aL49F0Jc#t=30s
<Pepelka> Man Pulls Out Samurai Sword on Light Rail - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Man Pulls Out Samurai Sword on Pheonix Light Rail!«
<zdobersek> hahah, kok model kr seze po mecu
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-23
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41057/#p41057
<sasa84> jutroooo male miške ;)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzL0Kyk4m-8
<Pepelka> Lorry blind spots - YouTube
<Pepelka> »None of the cyclists along the side of the lorry in this video can be seen from the driver's seat inside the lorry cab. Cyclists, lorry blind spots are bigge...«
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii zdobersek in da haus!!!!
<sasa84> :>
<zdobersek> uhntss uhntss uhntss unhtss
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> mislim jutro
<zdobersek> noc?
<dz0ny> ne tega je blo dost
<dz0ny> je pa tema glih tko ja :)
<zdobersek> digitalWrite(switch, HIGH);
<sasa84> ooo đonko :)
<Gregor3000> dober juter! iščem medijski predvajalnik. kaka ideja? trenutno preiskušam RPi. me ne moti če je počasnejši samo da zadeva deluje. samo ne vem ali se splača kupiti kak minix ali rikomagic ali je RPi kar ok.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41058/#p41058
<dz0ny> xbmc z speed optimizacijo je kr ok
<dz0ny> na rpi
<dz0ny> tukaj mas build http://www.raspbmc.com/
<Pepelka> Raspbmc
<Gregor3000> ja zdaj imam openelec. raspbmc se mi je sesuval kar naprej.
<dz0ny> Raspbmc + speed ?
<Gregor3000> samo imam neke "motnje". zato malo pogledujem po mini PC in android predvajalnikih.
<dz0ny> motnje?
<Gregor3000> samo vsi intelovi imajo nekako interni disk, jaz sem že zunanjega kupil. mogoče bi lahko openelec poganjal iz USB kluča...
<dz0ny> intelovega ne kupuj sedaj
<dz0ny> q2 pridejo novi atom z 10nm procesu ven
<dz0ny> 2-3w tdp
<Gregor3000> ah, samo bodo "dragi" starejšim p abo cena padla. ali bodo podprti v linux?
<dz0ny> pod linux so vsi podprti
<dz0ny> intel grafične tudi
<Gregor3000> q2 to je potem naslednje leto
<dz0ny> jp q1 al pa q2
<dz0ny> včerajo so meli investors call
<dz0ny> pa so povedal
<Gregor3000> ja ne to ni čisto res nekateri Atom nimajo v redu decodinga, ker je GPu naredila 3 "stran" in ne intel
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: a wmv predvajaš
<dz0ny> ?
<Gregor3000> pol pa nimajo odprtih gonilnikov oz. so ti nazaj razviti.
<Gregor3000> ne po večini.
<dz0ny> ni res
<dz0ny> mam atom 2008 različico in zna odkodirat 1080p 15mbps brez cpuja
<dz0ny> ta novi atom znajo 40mbps 2k
<dz0ny> h264 in divx 5/6
<dz0ny> rpi ma bolj probleme z gui kot pa odkodiranjem videa
<Gregor3000> Rpi sem dal GUI quarz je kar ok malo bolj Å¡partanski...
<Gregor3000> eni Atom vem da so imeli slabo podporo, ko sem iskal netbook. delali so z meemo ali kaj je že tisti OS, pa windows starter, ne pa na linux
<Gregor3000> linux je imel samo software podporo
<Gregor3000> mislim da so bili 1,2Ghz in 1,4Ghz
<Gregor3000> na Rpi mi neki video izginja inse potem pojavi. samo ne vedno. reboot včasih zaleže
<Gregor3000> HD3600 niso meli 3D pospeševanja, pa slab power management. a je to bilo potem popravljeno?
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> men je vedno ok delalo
<dz0ny> uh quartz je hog
<Gregor3000> aja? tam piše d aso quarz, slik in metropolis lažje teme. slik kot kaže ni več na voljo, sem pa dal quarz in metropolis.
<dz0ny> tist skin ki ga dobiš zraven
<dz0ny> izključiš ui limits
<dz0ny> pa xmbc speed branch namestiš
<dz0ny> dela zelo hitro
<dz0ny> vsync za gui tud pomaga
<dz0ny> če ga izključiš
<Gregor3000> kaj pa delajo te zadeve?
<Gregor3000> saj če je malo počasneje mene ne moti glavno mi je da potem film/serija dela
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: dodajanje programov na namizje + pregledovalnik programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41059/#p41059
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: tist ti more brez teg
<dz0ny> a
<dz0ny> če ti tist šteka pomen da maš nek čuden format
<yang> Gregor3000: za media predvajalnik lahko probas raspbian+xbmc
<yang> oz polljubno distribucijo + xbmc
<dz0ny> yang: raspbmc je najbolj optimizirana
<sasa84> ooo yang :)
<yang> zivjo sasa84
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: ui limit prepreči ponovno risanje ui elementov
<yang> dz0ny: samo potem verjetno ni uporaben za nic drugega kot za media box
<sasa84> xbmc ej kr zanimiv ja...
<zdobersek> men dela raspbmc na rpiju brez problemov
<dz0ny> yang: ne
<dz0ny> se vedno je debian spodi :)
<dz0ny> sam testiran je da dela xbmc prioritetno
<zdobersek> nisem ravno testiru >=720p
<Gregor3000> saj pravim rasbmc se mi je sesuval,ko da ni imel dovolj moči. kar ugasnil se je včasih oz. restartal kar tako brezveze. opene elec dela ok, samo filmi včasih se slika zatemni in prikaže ampak vse kot da se ni nič zodilo. tako na hitrpo. če se večkrat zapored ponovi bi lahko dobil epileptični napad :-D
<Gregor3000> in to na 420 p
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: ker rpi pa maš
<Gregor3000> po rebootu je delovalo ampak nekje pri koncu filma je spet začelo to delat
<zdobersek> je pa dobr met sd kartico desete klase
<Gregor3000> B model 512MB ram
<dz0ny> mam dva in nikol nisem tega videl Å¡e :)
<Gregor3000> in kartica je mislim da 10 klase
<dz0ny> zdobersek: al pa na usb daš
<yang> men zdej steka tipkovnica na verziji B, mislim da je finta v tem, da bi rabil externi hub za power
<dz0ny> yang: lol seveda :)
<yang> prej je delalo
<yang> pol sem pognal posodobitve pa ni vec
<dz0ny> jah pump napajanik tud degradira
<dz0ny> hitreje kot switching
<dz0ny> to so ti tamali
<yang> no v glavnem od tiste k sem ji posodil rpi sem pol slisal da je L.. za en ku..
<yang> bom ta hub nabavil, pol pa bo verjetn normalno delovalo
<Gregor3000> L ?
<dz0ny> raspbmc + uilimits off + speed mod
<dz0ny> win
<dz0ny> za drugo pa  ne vem
<dz0ny> pa ne sem se pretiravat z dodatki
<yang> ceprav mislim da je za X aplikacije RPI vseeno malo prepocasen
<dz0ny> yang: tist se pa strinjam
<yang> zdej imam se od iskratela- nettop
<dz0ny> x>fbdev je too much
<yang> ta je malo hitrejsi
<dz0ny> .sc fuckmylife 777
<jabuk> 777(13 minut) http://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/777-1 ♥6,226 ▶105,823
<CrazyLemon> http://droidbuild.com/completed-projects/raspberry-pi-inside-smart-led-tv/
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi inside Smart LED TV
<Pepelka> »Raspberry Pi inside Smart LED TV«
<Gregor3000> evo takle mi dela (file je okrog 12MB velik): http://ubuntuone.com/5nZNFkaSC6gskBc70LyXoY
<Gregor3000> tole je 720p, enako mi je delal na 420p
<dz0ny> a si kupu licenco za mpeg?
<zdobersek> sheesh
<dz0ny> Povezovanje na ubuntuone.com (ubuntuone.com)|91.189.89.213|:80 ... povezano.
<dz0ny> HTTP zahteva poslana, čakanje na odgovor ...
<zdobersek> sej to smo vsi
<dz0ny> tko ta canonikle ne zna cloudov postavljat
<zdobersek> JUJU
<zdobersek> SUCK IT
<dz0ny> 27,5KB/s  prb 6m 45s
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> jezesna
<dz0ny> Gregor3000in1: samo avprobe pozen mpeg1video, yuv420p,
<dz0ny> tole vse cpu dela
<CrazyLemon> nehajte no  pač niso pričakovali da bodo na en link najmanj trije kliknili
<CrazyLemon> its a honest mistake
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> Gregor3000in1: zato ti steka
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41060/#p41060
<dz0ny> ker ne zna gpu ne zna odkodirat
<dz0ny> hm me tud zanima kje si to dobil :)
<zdobersek> convert?
<dz0ny> v h264 ja :)
<zdobersek> y not Buddhism?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41061/#p41061
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol, ne smeš človeka tko no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ratu je tečen.. sploh ko je včeraj joinal s tremi različnimi nicki
<zdobersek> eno fprasanje
<zdobersek> kaksen je bil latency, ko so ljudje vcasih prek telefona usmerjal Hugota?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcOVffu6SVM
<Pepelka> Hugo HRT 1997. clips (Kiki) part 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hugo na HRT klipovi sa Kristijanom (Kikijem) - part 1«
<CrazyLemon> vzemi Å¡toparco pa zmeri latency :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: zdej se nebi dal igrat ker je sil par sekund za prizemeljsko
<dz0ny> igralno je tam do 800ms
<Gregor3000in1> xvid avi je
<dz0ny> Gregor3000in1: avprobe pravi da ni :)
<dz0ny>     Stream #0.0[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 32000 Hz, mono, s16, 64 kb/s
<dz0ny>     Stream #0.1[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg1video, yuv420p, 640x480 [PAR 1:1 DAR 4:3], 104857 kb/s, 25 fps, 25 tbr, 90k tbn, 25 tbc
<dz0ny> ze po koncnici ves da ni xvid
<Gregor3000in1> ja to je tale 12MB file ki sem ga posnel z sony kamero
<dz0ny> v mp4 pretvori pa bo ok
<Gregor3000in1> ne dela mi na TV ki blinka. tisto je pa mpeg-4 video (xvid) , resolution 720 x 400, frmaerate 23,975...
<Gregor3000in1> decoded format planar 4:2:0 YUV
<Gregor3000in1> to je iz VLC info
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> mene jezi da ima "phillipsh" nedelujoč cec
<Gregor3000in1> isto mi je delal na 640x 272 mpeg4 dokler nisem rebootal
<Gregor3000in1> aja?
<Gregor3000in1> pa ravno philispa sho kupili atu... :-O
<dz0ny> ja never buy eu stuff
<dz0ny> samsung al pa lg
<Gregor3000in1> LOL
<Gregor3000in1> zgleda res
<dz0ny> pa ne smart ker una vohun
<Gregor3000in1> ja sem videl je smart spy TV
<Gregor3000in1> ok ta mali mi cvili. moram it. :-(
<Gregor3000in1> bom še raziskoval in probaval razne namestitve. čeprav mi je hecno da niso narejene po defaultu pri rpi buildu če le tako uporabnik dobi polno izkušnjo
<yang> Delo v Medexu
<yang> Medexovi zaposleni smo mladi in energični
<yang> Marjetka - referentka prodaje v zunanji trgovini, v Medexu zaposlena že več kot 30 let
<yang>  Mojca - delavka v proizvodnji prehranskih dopolnil, v Medexu zaposlena 32 let
<Gregor3000in1> LOL
<CrazyLemon> yang to ne pomeni da nista ne marjetka ne mojca energični!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Gregor3000in1> ja samo mladi pa verjetno nista. no mogoče sta v kolektivu med mlajšimi :-D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<Pepelka> AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 LINUX Beta V9.4 Driver
<yang> CrazyLemon: ;)
<Gregor3000in1> dijo
<yang> CrazyLemon: to da si v sloveniji lahko zaposlen 30 let je rekord v teh casih
<yang> evo jutri grem po specialko do kolega, jo je mislil vreci stran
<yang> nisem se vozil se s specialko, edino kot otrok sem imel nek rogov prevelik bicikelj, ki je bil kot neka otroska specialka
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<yang> ta je pa star ene 30 let samo, bi se ga dalo zrihtati da je kot nov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si testiral? :)
<dz0ny> jp dela ok
<CrazyLemon> je pa dosti večji kot prej
<CrazyLemon> za cca. 40MB
<yang> .vreme aarhus
<jabuk> Aarhus, Denmark: 2.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Aarhus__DK/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/DAXX0003_f.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): null°C @23.11.2013 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: severovzhodnik 4.3 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 7.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:14:08, Sončni zahod: 15:22:51
<yang> null
<CrazyLemon> null is really cold :)
<yang> dz0ny: a si pogruntal kako se predvaja discovery kanale preko XBMC ?
<dz0ny> you can't
<dz0ny> mogoce pas ka video addon
<yang> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Add-on:Discovery_Networks
<Pepelka> Add-on:Discovery Networks - XBMC
<yang> bos sprobal
<yang> dela, sam je fora da so sam posnetki, ni pa live streamov
<dz0ny> mas iptv?
<yang> kaksen iptv ?
<yang> xbmc mam
<yang> nimam drugega
<yang> pa tale remotek za Android OS je neki zjeban, kr zacne skakat po interfejsu obcasno
<yang> v zacetku je bil CEC support noter, tist je lepo delovalo, pol so pa umaknil to ven
<dz0ny> yatse je edin uporaben remote
<sasa84> oooo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> hejhou! ;)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<yang> yatse ?
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.leetzone.android.yatsewidgetfree&hl=en
<Pepelka> Yatse, the XBMC Remote - Android Apps on Google Play
<yang> jst mam nek XBMC 12.2 stable
<yang> remote
<dz0ny> tist je crap
<yang> ok bom unga probal
<sasa84> bo LorD_DDooM , bo...kuham kosilce
<sasa84> ti?
<LorD_DDooM> Lih prišel domov, smo bili v hare krišna restavraciji, vi bi tudi lahko imeli kaj takega sasa84 :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a na rakeku? :)))
<LorD_DDooM> Kjerkoli
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a tisto...govinda al kaj že?
<LorD_DDooM> Da
<sasa84> tist je supr ja :)
<sasa84> jaz sem zmer ful vesela, k mi kšn od hare krišna pozvoni... fejst folk, ne mori :)
<sasa84> v nasprotju s kšnimi jehovimi pričami...
<sasa84> s tistimi se lahko sam 45min pregovarjaš, ne pa pogovarjaš
<idioterna> men so tut jehovci kul
<idioterna> rad spreobracam ljudi.
<sasa84> lol
<yang> dz0ny: kul zgleda lustkan remotek
<sasa84> idioterna, sem priznam... tud men paše, k se z njimi pregovarjam glede božiča in večnega življenja :P
<yang> LorD_DDooM: in kaksna je hrana tam ?
<LorD_DDooM> K eni sta enkrat dve johovki v službo prišli predavat, sem rekel da tule v službi ne morem, pa sem ju povabil na pijačo... to pa nista hoteli :(
<LorD_DDooM> yang: Precej solidna, ni pa nek presežek
<LorD_DDooM> Fajn je ker si lahko vzameš kar hočeš (samopostrežba)
<yang> k men prhaja ena ful hot jehovka vedno
<yang> no vsake tolk, k nism vedno doma
<Sky[x]> yang, pacek si da ves :D
<yang> LorD_DDooM: jst se nisem bil, mam namen it, enga tam poznam k je od hare krisna, fajn clovk
<LorD_DDooM> Saj načeloma, kakor sem imel izkušnje z njimi, so fajn ljudje
<yang> Sky[x]: narobe si razumel
<yang> LorD_DDooM: so ti dal kaj literature ?
<idioterna> sasa84: dz0ny je prej pejstnu http://daily.represent.us/matt-damon-blows-your-mind/
<Pepelka> You Think You Know Someone, and Then He Gets on a Stage and Blows Your Mind
<Pepelka> »Matt Damon isn't asking you to start a revolution, but when you hear this, you might anyway.«
<Sky[x]> dons bi me lahko ene fest prsla mal obrit k mam ze brado ;)
<idioterna> sicer se men ne zdi nc mindblowing v tem
<idioterna> ampak ma kr prov
<LorD_DDooM> Nekja malega... sicer pa lahko pišeš na mial pa ti pošljejo kar hočeš...
<yang> LorD_DDooM: nej sej jst mam par njihovih knjigic, zanimiva filozofija
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: v keri hare krisna
<idioterna> a govindas
<LorD_DDooM> Da, tam pri vas
<yang> idioterna: ja sej je sam una
<idioterna> jsm se je v enem tednu preobjedel
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> skos je isto
<yang> LorD_DDooM: no tej so baje celo edini ki delijo hrano med brezdomce, sem prebral
<idioterna> niso edini
<idioterna> a nisi vidu da je durs kao enga tipa zdej jebal
<idioterna> ker je talal dzabe hrano
<yang> ja problem je zaradi higienskega standarda, da ne bi bila hrana "kao" zastrupljena itd
<LorD_DDooM> yang: Možno, ne vem, vem  da imajo blazno veliko donaicj (in & out). mi je pa fajn, da v tej restavraciji imajo nosečnice popust + otroci do petega leta lahko jedo zastonj (ob prisotnisti staršev)
<yang> fajn, no enkrat res morm it
<yang> un me je ze veckrat povabil tja
<LorD_DDooM> Meni je fajn, ker je dost razgibana hrana, ni baš nek presežek, ampak težko da si ne bi naredil krožnika ko ti ne bi b il všeč
<yang> kako pa to da si cel teden hodil tja jest , ste mel kaksna predavanja ?
<LorD_DDooM> Eni imajo sicer predsodke, ker je vegetarijanska restavracija, ampak tudi take morajo bit
<yang> zakaj predsodke, saj je ok to
<LorD_DDooM> Eni brez zrezka ne morejo jest kosila
<yang> ja to tut drzi
<yang> eni moji prjatli so vegani in vedno nardijo ful dobro kosilo
<LorD_DDooM> In apriori ne bodo hoteli iti v restavracijo kjer ne strežejo mesa
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> cudaki
<yang> ena indijska je tudi tukaj v BS3 po novem
<idioterna> aja pa razgibana hrana je ce gres enkrat na mesec
<idioterna> ce gres vsak dan pol je precej menzish
<yang> mislim zdaj je morda ze kaksno leto, sam se nisem bil
<yang> idioterna: ja meni pase pri teh prijateljih, ker je samo parkrat letno hehe
<yang> lani smo mel za bozic tam, pa je bilo prvic brez sunke in mesa
<LorD_DDooM> Hočem reči da imaš na voljo za en obrok več različnih jedi, lahko mešaš zelenjavo in sadje, razne omake in prelive, peciva, riž, curry... namesto da dobiš samo krompir+zrezek.
<yang> kaj pa cenovno, verjetno ni drago ?
<LorD_DDooM> Danes je bil nek 50% popust, drugače mislim da je okoli 8€ poln obrok
<yang> no saj to je kar v redu cena
<yang> dz0ny: a si ti probal "market" zagnat, brez SIM kartice, jst mam zdej preko WIFI nastiman in marketa sploh ne zazene, lahk je tut pokvarjen image
<yang> druge aplikacije pa ok delujejo
<dz0ny> yang: http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/
<Pepelka> APK Downloader [Latest] Download Directly | Chrome Extension v2 (Evozi Official)
<Pepelka> »Download APKs Directly From Google Play To Your Computer With APK Downloader Extension For Google Chrome«
<yang> mam en star telefon, pa bi ga imel samo se za daljinca
<yang> aha pise da je za od 2.2 dalje
<yang> jaz mam 2.1 tam
<idioterna> flashej
<yang> zmankval je rama zato se je sesuval market
<yang> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/free-software-in-ghana
<Pepelka> Free Software in Ghana | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Beth Lynn Eicher will travel uncompensated and with $3000 of personal expenses to Ghana Africa to deploy 100 desktops.«
<gregor3000> Ha! zgleda da sem resil se zadnjo tezavo za media player na Rpi. moram se malo potestirat samo zdaj je pa kar tekoca. edino skine se moram malo probat. ker uni dobri kar dolgo trjajo da se nalozijo. ne vem ce naredi video scrape ali potem to vsakic na novo nalaga thumbnaile ali kaj?
<gregor3000> weird
<gregor3000> vidim da je lar nekaj zanimivih iger za solske otroke za predsolske je pa bolj slabo
<gregor3000> bo treba malo po starih spectrum trakovih pobrskat...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41062/#p41062
<zdobersek> sasa84 | sasa84_: !!
<sasa84_> zdobersek, juhuuuuu
<gregor3000> system notification-new updates available, kliknem se odpre updater in napise no new updates last checked 32 seconds ago
<gregor3000> zdaj pa se ze nekaj casa nalagajo updati v terminalu.
<gregor3000>  ali se komu ne dela muon updater?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41063/#p41063
<gregor3000> restarting....
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Twitter App Turpial 3 Coming Soon With Multi-Account, Tweet Filtering  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5pA24v4Jhd4/twitter-turpial-3-coming-soon-screenshots
<LorD_DDooM> Je kdo že probal Mathematico na Raspberry Pi?
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> ne :)
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk1> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo oblačno s padavinami, meja sneženja se bo predvsem na območju Alp ponoči in jutri ponekod spustila do dolin.Jutri bo ob Jadranu suho, burja se bo popoldne krepila. Drugod bodo občasno še padavine, ki bodo do večera povečini ponehale.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk1> V ponedeljek in sprva še v torek bo več jasnega vremena. Zapihal bo okrepljen severni veter, na Primorskem zmerna burja. Hladneje bo. Občasno bo možna kakšna kratkotrajna snežna ploha. V sredo bo delno jasno, zjutraj bo hladno, po nižinah bo nastala megla.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41064/#p41064
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41065/#p41065
<hugec> serbus
<hugec> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41066/#p41066
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41067/#p41067
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41068/#p41068
<hugolino> ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: delu v terminalu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41069/#p41069
<idioterna> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1465358_10151786098873302_190302830_n.jpg
<hugo> andrej a si tuki
<Guest69433> zanima me sam ali lahko Command&Conquer: Generals Å¡pilam na kubuntuju
<Guest69433> ali ne
<dz0ny> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1287
<Pepelka> WineHQ - Command & Conquer: Generals
<Pepelka> »Open Source Software for running Windows applications on other operating systems.«
<Guest69433> tnx
<dz0ny> brodul: http://app.radioterminal.si/index.html#/ :P
<Pepelka> YOmm
<Pepelka> »Simple mp3 downloader from many services«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] kako namestiti program kaffeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41070/#p41070
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]kako namestiti program kaffeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41070/#p41070
<CrazyLemon> http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/11/23/0033007.63.jpg      haha
<zdobersek> hihi
<zdobersek> ... to resno?
<Guest69433> haha
<Guest69433> to je pa zares smešno morem prizant
<Guest69433> priznat*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kak movie nov?
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> hollywood was shut down
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what she said
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je ogromno filmov trenutno sam je problem ker ni nobenga dvdja/web streama :D
<dz0ny> crazylemon she?
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon je she???
<sasa84> shemale???
<idioterna> shefemale.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny she/he/it
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-24
<anny> o miški!
<Gregor3000> samba bi se morala imenovati drek na palci :-(
<anny> :)
<Gregor3000> ok to mi pa res ni jasno. ko sem dobij Rpi na izposojo sem lahko edino preko sambe gledal film. malo da testiram. do pred kratkim je delala. lahko se poveženm iz XP na druge linux računalnike ampak ne na raspberrypi bizarno...
<Gregor3000> tudi iz Rpi ne morem več dostopat do windows.
<Gregor3000> samo zanima me da bi torrent usposobil, d avidim kako dela.
<Gregor3000> sicer pa rtorrent itak nekaj ne edla na NTFS. bleh....
<Gregor3000> dela
<Krt57> res sem se nasmeju :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAxdKPKdlsI
<Pepelka> Windows 8: Make up - Beautiful and Fast TV Commercial Ad - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With Windows 8, you don't have to choose between Speed and Beauty. See more at http://windows.com«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41071/#p41071
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: League of Legends  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41072/#p41072
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga idioterna ?
<sasa84> oj maxipin
<maxipin> ooj
<maxipin> Evo ravno iz Romunije prispel ;)
<idioterna> sasa84: lepga?
<idioterna> hm
<sasa84> maxipin, romunije? ;)
<maxipin> mhm
<sasa84> maxipin, a to so ble neke hude bejbe iz romunije a ?? (glede na fb) ;)
<maxipin> aa, saj res. Jaz mam tebe na fb :D
<sasa84> ja maxipin .... vse vem! :D
<maxipin> Ne boš več vedla :D
<sasa84> :(
<yang> maxipin: so ti ponudli kaksno mlado romkinjo za ozenit ?
<sasa84> yang, maxipin je že poročen
<yang> s kom , racunalnikom ?
<sasa84> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: problem z nastvaitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41073/#p41073
<yang> res si porocen maxipin ? a nisi glihkar srednjo solo koncal ?
<sasa84> ja no yang ...a se bo pr 60tih ženu? :P
<yang> hehe
<yang> zakaj pa ne
<sasa84> oooo lordi ;)
<yang> takrat je najleps
<LorD_DDooM> sup sasa84
 * sasa84 skače LorD_DDooM v naročje in ga poboža po gladki bučki
<LorD_DDooM> To se sko narobe sliš
<sasa84> skoči*
<LorD_DDooM> tko
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sam CrazyLemon umazano misl :P
<LorD_DDooM> Če ima take misli kakor ima umazano kolo, potlej verjamem :P
<yang> sasa84: bols da se pr 60ih prvic ozenis, kt pr 25ih prvic locis
<yang> ;)
<sasa84> lol LorD_DDooM :)))
<maxipin> jao sasa84 nič nisem oženjen
<maxipin> yang: nisem še končal srednje šole ;)
<sasa84> maxipin, sej vem, da nis :)))
<sasa84> bi blo drugač na fb :P
<CrazyLemon> kolo je pa res umazano.. mogu bi ga spucat pred zimo :/
<maxipin> yang ti je verjel ;)
<maxipin> jao sasa84 sedaj pa res nehaj že z tem fb-jem
<sasa84> maxipin, yang men itak vse verjame ;)
<yang> ;)
 * yang kuha bolognese
<yang> grem malo premesat
<maxipin> yang
<maxipin> kaj sem počel?
<maxipin> Dol sem šel da so mi 4 države zapele za pesem za BD
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa to?
<idioterna> mislm zakaj je bols da se pr 60 prvic ozenis kot pr 25 prvic locis?
<yang> idioterna: ja dalj ga lahko serjes
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> ko se 1x porocis je fertig
<idioterna> fertig kaj?
<idioterna> a ni fora da do poroke ne smes nc
<idioterna> pol ga pa koncno loh zacnes srat
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> pa ne zeli si zene svojega bliznjega, tko da mors jit u postojno!
<yang> ?
<idioterna> ja u postojni ni vec bliznji.
<yang> aja :)
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> za vrhnko bi se se kdo vsajal
<sasa84> kaj pa jesenice?
<idioterna> jesenice so pomoje ok sam tam razn zelezark tezko kej dobis
<sasa84> :>
<idioterna> sm bil zanc tam
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/steel-is-real-city.jpg
<idioterna> je kr lepo k se jutranja megla razkadi
<hugec> lep pozdrav
<yang> zdej pa ena zivljenska zgodba...poznam "nekoga" ki se je prvic porocil pri 22ih, imel otroka, locil 2 leti kasneje, drugic porocil pri 25ih imel otroka, locil cez 2 leti, pri 27ih je pa naredu 3ga otroka in se ni vec porocil in se 30 let kasneje zivi z isto zensko
<LorD_DDooM> Saj gune železarke so tanarbolj, ejga.
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/karavanke.jpg
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: ja niso svoh, sam mors met okus za tako stvar
<yang> tko da te poroke so sam bolj na papirju
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> yang: no jsm prsparu za dve poroke pa za enga froca manj morm skrbet.
<hugec> hm jaz sem 22 pa še nisem z žensko spal
<hugec> :D
<idioterna> predvsem sm pa za dve locitve prsparu
<hugec> xD
<idioterna> hugec: ne mudi se
<yang> na jesenicama
<hugec> res se ne
<idioterna> hugec: pa tut ce si s fantom ze spal je to cist ok
<sasa84> hugec, res ni panike ;)
<yang> hugec: sej nc hudga, ce so ti bolj moski vsec
<hugec> am
<hugec> nisem to reku
<sasa84> lol, dejta mir no :)
<hugec> nism pedr
<hugec> xD
<hugec> pa tut debu nism
<yang> mors it v "disko" tam bos kaksno dol lahk dal
<idioterna> ja sej peder pomeni da imas asimetricno spolno razmerje z mladostnikom
<hugec> am ni to bistvo
<hugec> js nočem pač fukat iz potrebe
<hugec> amapk iz ljubezni
<idioterna> hm
<hugec> pijano žensko fukat je isto kot da bi hlod fuku
<idioterna> to je sicer mogoce mal prevec romanticno izhodisce
<idioterna> aja to ne vem k nism se nikol mel spolnih odnosov s pijano zensko
<hugec> to so mi kolegi rekli
<idioterna> s partnerko sva oba straight edge
<idioterna> nisva se nikoli drogirala
<idioterna> razn na recept
<hugec> aja
<hugec> jaz pa razen trave in alohola in kave nemislim druge droge uzet
<yang> vcasih so ocetje peljal svoje otroke do prodajalk ljubezni "eto since, da vidis kako se to radi"
<idioterna> ampak ti dam prav, da vzdrzujes standarde
<idioterna> hugec: z ljubeznijo je sicer kriza
<idioterna> ker ne more biti vecna
<hugec> to je ž skos
<idioterna> kar je komot zelo dolgotrajno je pa medsebojno spostovanje pa zaupanje
<idioterna> to je dobra osnova za visoko kvaliteto zivljenja dosezt
<yang> hugec: ce ne gre, probaj s kaksno alternativo "sportni avto, body building..."
<idioterna> odsvetujem oboje
<hugec> nisem bogat in nimam bogatih staršev
<idioterna> sportni avtomobili so izrazito neucinkovite naprave
<hugec> pa Å¡e izpita za avto nimam
<idioterna> body building je pa podobna stvar kot plasticna kirurgija
<idioterna> ja, jaz sem ga tudi pri 28 letih naredil
<yang> ja ampak oboje vzge pri babah
<idioterna> prej nisem potreboval
<idioterna> vzge pri tistih, s katerimi v resnici noces imeti opravka
<hugec> res je
<hugec> sej pnco sem ž mev
<hugec> sam je Å¡e ta Å¡la
<hugec> punco*
<hugec> sam Å¡e tisto sem prek chata spoznu
<hugec> :/
<yang> ja si mel konkurecno med chatarji
<hugec> ja
<hugec> tut to je res
<yang> nisi zadost opolzko pisal
<yang> pa nisi se kazal spodaj brez prek kamerce
<hugec> res je
<yang> ja vids
<hugec> am
<hugec> to se men nezdi ok
<yang> mal se hecam
<hugec> pač js se menim tak kormalno ko ap z teb
<hugec> pa če se ujamema si pač izmenjama fb al neki
<hugec> mogoč sem preveč geek
<hugec> je pa tut res da sem doma v hribih
<maxipin> ja, samo izpit za avto je vseno koristen
<hugec> kjer je punc res malo
<hugec> tiste ko so pa so ponavad zasedene
<maxipin> ja in?
<maxipin> Če je vojna je vojna za vse
<maxipin> Nič zato če je zasedena ;)
<hugec> am tu je tak navš enmu ko ga poznaš punce prevzev
<hugec> al te bo razbiv
<maxipin> zakaj pa nebi ti njega?
<hugec> am
<sasa84> lol maxipin :))))
<hugec> jaz se netepem
<maxipin> Kot sem rekel, če je vojan je vojna za vse
<hugec> sem bol miroljuben
<maxipin> Jbg, to je love ;)
<hugec> nočem delat problemov če jih ni treba
<maxipin> Samo v ljubezni in vojni je vse dovoljeno..
<hugec> jaz pravim
<LorD_DDooM> Nas so učili da je prvo pravilo western filmov, da za punce se splača ubijat, ne splača pa se biti ubit.
<hugec> ko bo čas bo že pršla prava
<hugec> če je tko namenjen
<maxipin> Koliko si pa star?
<hugec> 22
<hugec> sej sm reku
<maxipin> Cajta Å¡e dost
<maxipin> Ja jaz sem tudi prej tako
<hugec> res je
<maxipin> menil
<maxipin> sedaj pa ne več ;)
<hugec> kolk si ti star
<maxipin> 18
<hugec> pa maš punco*
<hugec> ?
<maxipin> trenutno?
<maxipin> ne
<hugec> aha ok
<hugec> zanimiva statistika https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1476498_417947211664670_326625588_n.jpg
<yang> LorD_DDooM: ;)
<idioterna> hugec: to men pove da zenske dobijo froce, ker so moski tolk storasti da ni dost moznosti da bi prezivel do konca otrokove pubertete
<hugec> možno
<hugec> nikol se neve
<idioterna> kar bi si zelel je predvsem vec upostevanja otrokove volje pri teh vprasanjih
<hugec> se strinjam
<yang> ja saj nad nevemkolkim letom (14) se otrok lahko odloci pri komu bo zivel
<yang> ne poznam zakona, sam je neka opcija
<hugec> mislim da pri 16
<hugec> sam ni važn
<hugec> haha takole nekak zgleda komp povprečne ženske https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1463763_621666817875623_1967872096_n.png
<sasa84> ni res hugec
<sasa84> jst sm tud povprečna ženska
<hugec> mislim
<hugec> povprečne računalniško man izobražene
<hugec> ženske
<hugec> pač vsi vemo da se precej žensk ne spozna dobr na kompe
<dz0ny> sasa84: ti nis povprečna
<dz0ny> ti si nadpovprečna
<hugec> to dz0ny
<sasa84> zakaj že dz0ny ? :))))
<dz0ny> ubuntu uporabljaš
<dz0ny> to še večina geekov ne zna
<sasa84> wiiii :D
<hugec> hihih
<hugec> :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: povprečna ženska me okrivi da ji vohunim prek msn-ja
<dz0ny> k itek tega več ni :>
<dz0ny> je blo pa to v naši generacijo popularno met
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> you get my point
<hugec> pol sm js tut nadpovprečn ko mam kubuntu :P
<hugec> pa sm se nauču sudo pa bash uporablat
<hugec> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, oh...msn ::)))
<hugec> ja prej ko smo bli pri ljubezni to je to https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1474361_524898104273373_14561983_n.jpg
<dz0ny> fun story, kolega me je hotu pohvalt da znam to
<dz0ny> zensak je verjela
<hugec> hehe
<dz0ny> in sem pol klofute pa to dubu
<dz0ny> men cist nc jasno
<hugec> Å¡ef :D
<dz0ny> pol se pa še opravičla ni ker ni verjela
<hugec> a je gdo tuki vegeterjanc
<dz0ny> tko
<dz0ny> tista k cosmo bere glih ni brihtna :)
<hugec> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1476003_767636873252759_230289025_n.jpg to sliko mam  za vegeterjance
<idioterna> jsm vegetarjanc
<idioterna> ze ene 20 minut
<hugec> :D
<hugec> dobra
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst berm jano, lady, obraze ipd... pri frizerju, ko čakam, da farba prime :P
<sasa84> in na konc človk pogrunta, da 3/4 folak sploh ne pozna.... vse so neke pevke pa prvič vidiš :P
<dz0ny> ma ne to uni nasveti v cosmo, kako poestriti spolno življenje
<dz0ny> te face se itak sam gleda
<dz0ny> uno pa skrivoma bere
<yang> hugec: za vegetarjance mam jaz tole https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1005012_10151825597918311_219253406_n.jpg
<hugec> hehe
<hugec> dobra
<yang> sasa84: evo jaz tudi to pri frizerju berem, ocitno nimajo druge literature nikjer
<yang> tko da sem pol na tekocem za nekaj casa
<yang> sam nevem kdo res kupuje take casopise...
<LorD_DDooM> Škoda ko že leta ne hodim več k frizerju :/
<yang> ja ne ves kaj zamujas
<yang> ;)
<yang> baje so slovenske novice najbolje prodajan slovenski casopis, pol ves kaj folk bere
<yang> sej vcasih so bli kr ok casopis, zdaj pa je to revolver cajtng
<idioterna> js spostujem vegane
<idioterna> jih mam v officu kr ene par pa so zlo uredu
<idioterna> js bi tut moral bit
<idioterna> to je edini legit protest prot grozotam mesne industrije
<hugec> zdele sem oad testiral in je odlična zamenjava za aoe
<sasa84> idioterna, moj sosed npr. :)
<anny> prosim lepo...slovenske novice je bral Å¡ef kadrovske slu
<idioterna> ja, tvoj sosed je zlo resn vegan sasa84
<sasa84> mhm
<anny> *službe v podjetju, kjer sem bila na praksi
<idioterna> mislm, ideolosko resn
<anny> torej mora bit kr resen cajtng
<sasa84> ja sej...d ma verodostojne informacije :P
<sasa84> živjo anny :)
<idioterna> anny: to si mogla bit pa v hudi firmi
<anny> jp
<anny> sem bla
<anny> da ti olajšam mozganje...tam je bil po politični liniji
<hugec> anny lep pozdrav
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: [RTS] 0 AD velikopotezna open source RTS igra  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41074/#p41074
<anny> hugec,
<anny> živ!
<hugec> :D
<yang> hecno, kako zajebavajo Apple uporabnike, kolega mi je dal http://lacie.nas-central.org zadevo in mu moram sflashati firmware preko linuxa
<Pepelka> NAS-Central Lacie Wiki
<yang> majo nek proprietary firmware, ki uravnava pol tisto zunanje NAS ohisje
<anny> yang - z mojim sva pol noči porabila, da sva prenesla stare kontakte z nokie na iphone
<yang> upam, da je bila vsaj druga polovica malo bolj prijetna
<anny> na nokii je bloototh delal, na ishitu pa ne
<yang> neke funkcije so "copy to SIM" in "copy SIM to phone"
<anny> nope, ni Å¡lo
<anny> navodil nikjer
<anny> potem sva našla en xy forum, kjer je bila rešitev
<anny> apple me nau vidu Å¡e dolgo
<idioterna> moji mami je u skret padu iphone
<idioterna> ampak so ji zamenal touchscreen in zdej spet dela baje
<msevphone> Icrap
<idioterna> ma kva pa vem, kr dobr je really
<idioterna> sam pac nazi
<idioterna> na zalost je tut vecina ostalih
<msevphone> Tok overpriced d ti kr slabo rata
 * sasa84 ma sony xperio u :P
<sasa84> zdj sm pa dobila bon 250€ za mobitel... pa ne vem...al nej prek fotra pr mobitelu kej vzamem al prodam :))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a potrebuješ boljši telefon? :)
<sasa84> kaj vem...sej ta ni tko slab :)
<CrazyLemon> torej prodaš bon za ~180€ pa spraviš v žep dnar :)
<sasa84> to bi blo najbolš :)
<sasa84> za 150€ bi šou? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi za 180€ bi po moje šel :)
<CrazyLemon> dej oglas na slo-android.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm ga misnla dat na bolho :P
<sasa84> ampak tud slo-android je kul ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm vidu na slo-android da iščejo te bone..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Re: Dual boot ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41075/#p41075
<sasa84> al čm dat po dogovoru...pa se pol naprej menmo :P
<sasa84> ma pod 150 ga ne prodam
<sasa84> mal pa morm zaslužt :P
<dz0ny> http://vimeo.com/79695097 :)
<Pepelka> IDIOTS on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »It’s not a secret we love robots here at BLR, so we wanted them to be the heroes in our latest promo clip. Luxury cars with powerful engines to drive through roads…«
<anny> dizastr, ni miru celo nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> bužca anny :(
<anny> ja ja
<anny> sej ljudje so kul, ampak v omejenih količinah
<CrazyLemon> true that
<yang> mater kaksna bedasta navodila, tip k je pisal navodila za NAS se je zmotu v kvotah pri particijah
<anny> yang
<anny> shit happens! :)
<yang> ja, sam to pomen da se firmwera ne da flasat gor hehe
<yang> dd: writing to `/dev/sdb8': No space left on device
<yang> hehe
<yang> malenkost se je "ustel"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: ubuntu slo premešanka - MD5sum?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41076/#p41076
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41077/#p41077
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny epic video
<CrazyLemon> pa tist robot se smeje kot sheldon :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: problem z nastvaitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41078/#p41078
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ubuntu slo premešanka - MD5sum?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41079/#p41079
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ubuntu slo premešanka - MD5sum?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41080/#p41080
<CrazyLemon> !g flashing caps lock and scroll lock
<Pepelka> blinking Caps lock and Scroll lock/ no boot up - Laptop General ... http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/18956826.aspx
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ati-mami-praznujeta.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa praznujeta? dan rudolfa maistra?
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr
<CrazyLemon> že drugi reboot
<CrazyLemon> v logu pa nič ne piše
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> Apu power?
<CrazyLemon> unconstructive msgs > /dev/null
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: rojstn dan mava
<CrazyLemon> idioterna resno? danes imata oba r.d.?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> js mam danes, ona pa jutri.
<idioterna> sam konsolidirava, k je kriza.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pol pa vse najboljše..obema :)
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno je da bi tamali rad upihnu svečki :)
<idioterna> ne ne on je skrajno resn
<idioterna> tko k js
<dz0ny> idioterna: po moje bi rad sam uphilnil svečke
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne ne
<idioterna> ni tak clovk
<idioterna> ziva bi, ampak smo ji dal fotoaparat
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/dumpster-truck-garage.jpg
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> .stran teof.uni-lj.si
<jabuk1> teof.uni-lj.si(88.200.39.11) NI dosegljiva.
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> LAME
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41081/#p41081
<yang> idioterna: vse najboljse, se na mnoga leta
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziga-bo-narezal.jpg
<yang> idioterna: a si se skorpijon al si ze strelc
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> pomoje uzi
<yang> hehe
<yang> studiram da bi dal specialko v dnevno sobo...hmmm
<sasa84> idioterna, ma b-day???
<yang> na balkonu bo zarustala
<idioterna> yang: ce ornk spimpas je tak bajk za na steno
<yang> jah no, mamo sam javno kolesarnico,  sam znajo izparet kolesa
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> na steno namest slike al pa kej
<idioterna> v dnevni sobi
<yang> aja
<yang> bi mogu mal dnevno predelat pol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41082/#p41082
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, en mi za bon ponuja 100€ :P
<yang> sasa84: prodaj BON, ker telefone pri nasih operaterjih itak preplacas
<sasa84> samsung galaxy s3 lte je pa zdej sam še 86 al kok za doplačat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont be silly.. reč mu da pod 150€ ne daš
<sasa84> sej mu ne mislm prodat za 100 :P
<sasa84> sm pa dobila v roku ene ure 4 zs :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..no tud bona mu ne dat tok poceni :>
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> kle mi en teži, da se po 100 prodajajo na bolhi :P
<sasa84> pa nej čaka :P
<idioterna> a gre se kdo jutr na kejva
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 reč mu naj ga pol kupi na bolhi :)
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41083/#p41083
<CrazyLemon> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/Bp4P8l3.gif
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41084/#p41084
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> also zakaj je crno
<dz0ny> a on to na tty preklaplja
<CrazyLemon> naah.. nek kde thingie
<CrazyLemon> al pa uporablja xterm ? :D
<dz0ny> .sc Blink 182 - Adam's Song PRFFTT & Svyable Remix
<jabuk1> Blink 182 - Adam's Song (PRFFTT & Svyable Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/prfftt/blink-182-adams-song-prfftt ♥1,285 ▶99,482
<dz0ny> american pie v1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41085/#p41085
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: enkrat bo treba nardit remote view terminal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny enkrat bo potrebno zaklenit forum
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> http://www.trzican.si/?p=4138
<Pepelka> Na praksi v klavnici doživela grozljivko | TRŽIČAN.si
<Pepelka> »Ko sem se vpisovala v živilsko šolo, o zakolu nisem niti razmišljala. Hotela sem pač postati mesarka in delati nekje…«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41086/#p41086
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41087/#p41087
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41088/#p41088
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41089/#p41089
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41090/#p41090
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41091/#p41091
<dz0ny> se mal pa bo forum pregorek
<dz0ny> pregorel
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41092/#p41092
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> why why sudo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vsi hočjo za 100€ :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41093/#p41093
<sasa84> ooo lordi ;)
<sasa84> bogi hugo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Naključna predstavitev fotografij  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41094/#p41094
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js bi tudi 100€ če jih že ponujaš :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41095/#p41095
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6419y4N4Q
<Pepelka> Дубинушка или русская смекалка - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Апрель 2013 года. Байкал, Малое море. Ветра нет, и участники международных соревнований по буерному спорту с интересом наблюдают за торжеством русской смекал...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41096/#p41096
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni prvič da to počnejo :D
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> za ruse je vse zmer prvic
<idioterna> sej se nkol ne spomnejo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41097/#p41097
<sasa84> o đizs
<CrazyLemon> amen sister
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> dejte temu hugotu namestit win pa gotova maša :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> boga firma k ga bo vzela za informatika
<LorD_DDooM> Ja sasa84, pa vsem bejbam nov dildo, zakaj bi se z njimi ukvarjal...
<sasa84> pa ne mi rečt, d je na friju????
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<CrazyLemon> v velenju počne neki
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mcdonalds.si/#/aktualno/steakhouse-classic/        holy fck.. 3000 kalorij v enem burgerju!
<Pepelka> McDonald's
<anny> pejmo pančat
<sasa84> jp anny :)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> vstanem ob pol petih
<dz0ny> me too
<anny> bravo
<dz0ny> kriza bo
<anny> ja, en dan bomo čukasto gledali
<CrazyLemon> pol petih? seriously?
<zdobbie> r u jokin?
<idioterna> toj pa ja lih taprava ura za u hribe
<idioterna> ze mau pozn ubistvu
<dz0ny> joj najdu kartico m2 iz leta 2007
<dz0ny> jezus kako musko sem poslušal
<zdobbie> dz0ny: list plz
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/uXxG
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 21:42:52 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41098/#p41098
<dz0ny> Å¡a nek plonkic za ang gor :)
<dz0ny> kiberpipa http://screencloud.net/v/uXxG
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 21:42:52 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/gL1y to pa res
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 21:44:36 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobbie> you had me at clocks
<anny> ln
<dz0ny> .sc Boys Like Girls
<jabuk1> Boys Like Girls ft Taylor Swift - Two Is Better Than One(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/virmanch/boys-like-girls-2-better-than-1 ♥958 ▶257,313
<dz0ny> .yt Matthew Good - Avalanche
<jabuk1> Matthew Good - Avalanche (Album Version)(7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbNbU3JMMVM ♥239 ▶76,356
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-17
<napsy> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42376#Comment_42376
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJvEIjRBSDA&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Write in Go (Fall 2014) - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://media.giphy.com/media/js3SsYYvMiWLC/giphy.gif
<mihaweb> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<idioterna> we should start doing this
<idioterna> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191404439435
<Seniorita> Homeopathic Chem Trail Formula Detox Chemtrail | eBay
<zdobersek> ELIMINATE HAARP
<mihaweb> idioterna: http://vaccine-injury.info/ :D
<Seniorita> Doctors speak out: Vaccines don't work, but do cause brain damage and death
<napsy_> oh goodie
<napsy_> .gif why
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/hugx6XhpJ5ONi/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> CAN I EXTRACT THE VACCINES I WAS INJECTED WITH AS A BABY ANSWER IN AN URGENT FASHION
<zdobersek> PLZ
<napsy_> exactly
<napsy_> my point :)
<napsy_> .gif the ignorance
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/J4l5Fb8k0uElW/giphy.gif
<napsy_> .gif ignorance
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/367LlDqANKC1a/giphy.gif
<slax0r> uporablja kdo mogoce gitlab od vas?
<napsy_> jup
<slax0r> si ga mogoce moral ze kdaj prenest na kater drug server?
<napsy_> nop
<idioterna> zdobersek: make your mother suck on your vaccination wound hard enough
<idioterna> and if you don't know where they pricked you, well, your prick will have to do.
<zdobersek> this turned Oedipus-like real quick
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> a ves k je ojdip su po cesti
<idioterna> pa gre mim hriba pa vid sizifa kko vali kamn gor
<idioterna> pa mu rece "kva si bukov al kva to tle valis gor cele dneve"
<idioterna> pa ga sizif pogleda pa rece "jebes ti mater!"
<napsy_> :)
<CrazyLemon> sizifu ni ravno šla srbohrvaščina ane :)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ce sta grka oba
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @17.11.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 82%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:58, Kulminacija: 10:45:18, Sončni zahod: 15:26:37
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 22min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.6°C @17.11.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% Veter: vzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:07, Kulminacija: 10:51:27, Sončni zahod: 15:34:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 26min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<pitastrudl> kaka ideja zakaj mi noče passhprase sprejet ko hočem dodat private key z ssh-add
<CrazyLemon> pa te vpraša po passphraseu ali tvojem geslu? :)
<pitastrudl> za passhprase za privatekey
<slax0r> mogoce si ga narobe vpisal?
<pitastrudl> močno dvomim
<pitastrudl> sem probal drugje ga napisat pa preverit Å¡e enkrat k ga mam napisanga pa je isti
<slax0r> na kateri drugi masini gre?
<pitastrudl> pač če odprem putty pa ga vpišem ga sprejme
<pitastrudl> v terminalu pa ne
<pitastrudl> sej private key ima .ppk končnico, to je ok?
<upd> !g convert putty .ppk to openssh
<Seniorita> How to convert .ppk key to OpenSSH key under Linux? - Super User http://superuser.com/questions/232362/how-to-convert-ppk-key-to-openssh-key-under-linux
<pitastrudl> a to je fora al kaj
<dz0ny> lol
<upd> aha
<pitastrudl> ok, hvala
<dz0ny> ja openssl ni putty
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/MVx73Na.gif
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst s putty si ustvaril private key?? :D
<pitastrudl> ja? :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> na winsih sm delu to
<pitastrudl> predn sm si ubuntu uštimu
<anny> yang lol
<yang> anny: si pogledala "Im Keller ?"
<anny> trenutno gledam ta film
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @17.11.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:18, Kulminacija: 10:48:17, Sončni zahod: 15:30:15
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 23min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf4vJKZXxn8
<Seniorita> Origins Exclusive Worldwide Premiere - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch the exclusive worldwide premiere of the Origins film from November 13th - November 22nd. Get Details: http://origins.well.org SIgn up for the free 5 da...«
<anny> za im keller mi je zmanjkalo časa, sem pa imela na spisku
<yang> aha...skoda
<yang> je bla kr dobra parodija na Avstrijce
<anny> in v sredo sem spet zaposlena :(
<anny> damn čakam na torrent
<anny> je bil kdo včeraj na TEDx?
<pitastrudl> yay dela
<yang> pitastrudl: aja, ce uporablas putty za kaj tekstovnega mors default encoding spremenit v UTF-8
<pitastrudl> sej sm sam se probam znebit puttya
<yang> drgac ma lahk zlo hecn output
<pitastrudl> pač da uporablam terminal ane
<anny> kateri program rabim za potegniti video z yt in ga pretvoriti v avi?
<yang> anny: jst morm dobit pa preostale od seidla tisto trilogijo
<yang> anny: "youtube-dl"
<anny> yang, zelo priporočam
<yang> potem pa kaksen "ffmpeg" oz. alternativo za encodanje
<CrazyLemon> anny ne smeš tega počet! there are copyrights to respect!
<anny> piše da ffmpeg manjka
<yang> ja nekak drugace se imenuje zdaj kar vpisi "linux mpeg to avi" v google
<yang> pa tam imas en kup tega
<anny> Crazy, nameravam potegniti film v linku zgoraj
<dz0ny> anny: youtube-dl
<dz0ny> aja :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ... :>
<dz0ny> apt-get install youtube-dl
<dz0ny> bom bil bl upoareben
<yang> pol samo napises "youtube-dl
<yang> eh
<yang> pol samo napises "youtube-dl <URL>"
<yang> anny: pa vsak mesec napises 1x se "sudo youtube-dl -U"
<yang> da se ti posynca z najnovejso verzijo
<anny> ne mucki
<yang> to lahko ze zdaj ko si poberes program napises
<dz0ny> haha
<anny> dodat je treba repozitorij najprej
<dz0ny> ^^ nima latest and gratest ubuntu
<anny> ima, ima
<dz0ny> ne rabiš potem
<dz0ny> je v repo
<idioterna> youtube-dl je najbols
<dz0ny> .apt youtube-dl
<jabuk1> youtube-dl {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<anny> sudo apt-get install youtube-dlg
<anny> ena črka je manjkala
<dz0ny> dunno kaj to počneš
<dz0ny> sam v repotu je že od lucid
<dz0ny> .apt youtube-dlg
<dz0ny> nada :D
<CrazyLemon> no such thing
<pitastrudl> kak bi lahk naredu da bi dodal več repotov naenkrat pa zravn še inštaleru vse zravn
<anny> pol imam prifide
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ansible :D
<pitastrudl> samo eno komando z && vse ?
<pitastrudl> .google ansible
<anny> ker že nalaga
<dz0ny> .ddq ansible
<dz0ny> u
<dz0ny> jaz sem fond of http://np1.github.io/pafy/
<anny> dz0ny, uspelo mi je naresti boot na 1gb ključu, pravilno nastaviti priority boot device v biosu in naložiti nov sistem
<anny> to je že čisto preveč za en mesec :)
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> jabuk1: +10xp anny > Apprentice
<anny> <3
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> level up
<anny> in tole: https://www.edx.org/node/5386
<idioterna> sodelovci so mi pobegnl na kosilo :\
<napsy_> ste skregani? :)
<anny> imate še kuharja ob četrtkih?
<idioterna> se ga imamo
<idioterna> ampak danes ni cetrtek
<idioterna> nismo skregani
<idioterna> sam jsm privatnik pa mam se eksterne zadolzitve pa so me zdej
<idioterna> neki pingal da neki nekje ne deluje
<idioterna> ok mislm da sm zrihtu
<idioterna> a gre kdo drug v siski na kosilo? :)
<idioterna> pa nc
<idioterna> dober tek
<anny> dobro papanje
<pitastrudl> dober tek
<pitastrudl> probavam tole nardit pa mi nikakor ne uspe
<pitastrudl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100823/saving-ssh-shell-links-in-launcher-like-putty
<Seniorita> server - Saving SSH shell links in launcher like putty - Ask Ubuntu
<pitastrudl> sam odpre terminal pa ga zapre nazaj
<slax0r> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<Seniorita> Ubuntu on phones | Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu now runs on phones. With a beautifully designed, easy-to-use interface that enables users to find content and switch between apps faster than ever, it represents the alternative open source OS the mobile industry has been waiting for. Ubuntu offers OEMs and network operators two key opportunities: a high-end experience on low end phones and PC desktop convergence on powerful hardware.«
<slax0r> to je se kaj aktualno?
<pitastrudl> nebi reku
<napsy_> pitastrudl: zaka se tok trudis ta putty uporablat?
<pitastrudl> za mojega galaxy s4 je komaj funkcionalen
<pitastrudl> napsy_: ne uporabljam putty wtf
<pitastrudl> hočem terminal usposbit oz si shortcut naredit
<pitastrudl> da ne bom puttya uporabljal
<pitastrudl> ....
<napsy_> shortcut za kaj?
<pitastrudl> za sshjat na vps
<napsy_> aham
<pitastrudl> da mi ni treba tipkat
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> #!/bin/bash\n<ssh komanda>
<slax0r> pa bliznjico do tega
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> hvala
<slax0r> ce ze hoces na clicky cick met
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42377#Comment_42377
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol wtf
<dz0ny> kje je twitter login
<idioterna> sm si skuhu sendvic spodi u merkatorju
<idioterna> dobr je bil
<idioterna> grem kr se enga iskat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42378#Comment_42378
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kej si spet
<yang> kr zanimivo http://popwebnews.com/21-celebrities-and-their-unbelievable-lookalikes-from-years-ago/?utm_source=apnx
<yang> People with the time machine : )?
<anny> yang, nekateri si niso preveč podobni :)
<idioterna> yang: ti pa tut vse uradnim medijem verjames
<yang> idioterna: https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10806386_665843550204702_162653163564223504_n.jpg?oh=7d3589e655d03d41f15b4e025f3e4531&oe=54DE8F9F
<napsy_> :D
<anny> wow
<dz0ny> anny: https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/64774_10204505845902799_385720720844562012_n.jpg?oh=66c05e705349f8e84f0cd981dccbf48a&oe=54D3BB3B
<dz0ny> a si bla na tedxlj?
<yang> Grem na faks gledat kako studentke jejo, LP !
<dz0ny> ^^ the fetish man
<napsy_> zanimiv :)
<yang> A ta TEDx je kaksen elitisticen event kjer je karta 100 EUR ?
<napsy_> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni ga
<CrazyLemon> kot vidim si ti ugotovil geslo pa username tko da je res pointless
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> its back
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bo back ..ne nori
<anny> dzony, sem bila
<anny> yang, kjer 1600 kart poide v dveh minutah, vstopnina najbrž ni 100 €
<yang> sem bral da znajo bit tedx eventi precej dragi ponekod
<anny> no tu so očitno dobili dovolj sponzorjev
<anny> celo za Å¡morn
<napsy_> slas
<CrazyLemon> stupid DPD al kaj je že
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nisem_za_dolgo: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42379#Comment_42379
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42380#Comment_42380
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42381#Comment_42381
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R not kul.. torej tudi če miranr ni zahtevan ponastavitve gesla bo sedaj moral zamenjat geslo :)
<napsy_> niste naredil migracije?
<R33D3M33R> am, ne gre se za admina, moderatorja ali podobnega, ampak člana
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R so? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ seveda smo! :)
<R33D3M33R> ta nima nobenih pravic in ne vidim fore, zakaj bi nekdo trollal zahteval ponastavitev gesla za enega izmed članov
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R meni je vseeno če ima pravice ali ne, je fora ali ne, naj dokaže da je on ta ki pravi da je pa če je član, admin ali su :)
<zdobersek> yang: ti tedx eventi v SLO so k lions club
<zdobersek> freemasons n shit
<anny> zdobbie, Kresalova je zraven
<anny> najbrž so nekje v kleti tudi bullmastiffi
<CrazyLemon> bring your own dildos!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> bom!
<anny> nekje pod posteljo so
<zdobersek> you're havin' a laugh, but they're havin' an orgy
<anny> hm
<anny> lastna hvala, cena mala?
<zdobersek> zard popusta
<napsy_> uh
<napsy_> and I'm missing all the fun
<anny> ah ja
<anny> ni čudno, če na FRI talajo majice z napisi:" Kiss me, I'm FRI!"
<CrazyLemon> predlog za tedxlj t-shirt "we bring the people, you bring the dildos!"
<CrazyLemon> menim da bi bil velik uspeh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: we bring the bullmastiffs*
<zdobersek> anny: jst sem mel 'my hardware is plug&play' semizdi
<anny> CrazyLemon, tam je bilo ene par fejst ptičk
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je samoumevno ane!
<CrazyLemon> anny twitterašice praviš
<anny> žive, ne virtualke
<anny> zdobbie, nisem vedela da ljubiš fante
<CrazyLemon> hm zanimivo..nek nov koncept :)
<anny> oziroma da oni ljubijo njega...
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk1> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/214/265/1201133266390.jpg
<zdobersek> what the fuck http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2014/11/telekom_slovenije_gibtelecom_prodaja.aspx
<Seniorita> Telekom Slovenije odprodal svoj delež v Gibtelecomu | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Za 50-odstotni delež gibraltarskega telekomunikacijskega operaterja bo gibraltarska vlada odštela 47,7 milijona evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je tle wtf ?
<CrazyLemon> cena??
<CrazyLemon> meni se zdi kr primerna
<zdobersek> zanimivo, kje je sel telekom v posel
<zdobersek> wqm to
<zdobersek> sam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah.. TS ima povsod neke biznise :)
<anny> dober biznis
<anny> nekateri so oblekli prevelike hlače
<CrazyLemon> a na pošti fotokopirajo? ali nimajo kopirca? :)
<anny> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/andrej-ocek-odstopil-s-polozaja-direktorja-sove.html
<Seniorita> Odstopil šef Sove Andrej Oček
<Seniorita> »Za odstop se je odločil zaradi »zunanjih pritiskov, ki so se začeli z njegovim imenovanjem.««
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Budgie Desktop 0.8 Released With Improved Menu, Panel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6FiWjcxtiOk/budgie-desktop-0-8-released-big-changes
<idioterna> anny: a si poslusala matejo?
<anny> idioterna, sem
<anny> na žalost ima prav
<idioterna> prav glede cesa?
<idioterna> sej js nism se vidu talka
<idioterna> sodelovca sva bla
<anny> glede mizoginije v računalništvu
<idioterna> she's awesome
<anny> ja, je rekla, da je delala pri zemanti
<idioterna> a je kej povedala kolk je blo mizoginije tle
<anny> opisala je dogodek ko je sodelavec gledal skozi njo, vendar ne, pri katerem podjetju je bilo
<idioterna> k si je nikol nism upal vprasat kako se pocuti tukej
<idioterna> dokler je delala tle
<anny> zelo verjetno, da se je zgodilo pri vas"
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> tle smo v glavnem sami ogromni egoti tko da ni nemogoce
<anny> potem pa skoraj ne dvomim
<anny> naslednjič bi morala tipu udarit čelno...skupaj jo je dovolj
<idioterna> mnja, ne vem ce
<idioterna> mislm
<anny> potem bi jo opazil
<idioterna> ma, kr grozno je
<idioterna> k so ze cist obicajni vzorci obnasanja pogosto zelo uperjeni proti zenskam
<idioterna> se moras kar potrudit da pazis na take reci
<idioterna> ogromno teh "back to the kitchen" fraz je k se z njimi obmetavamo
<polz> idioterna, anny: kaj se tolk sekirata? Sej nista zida, da bi bla kriva, ker sta ziva ;)
<anny> celo jaz imam par podobnih bližnjih srečanj
<polz> anny: razen, ce si ti skrivna zidinja... al pa nigga
<polz> nigganigganigga
<idioterna> polz: ker nocem da se moji sodelavci slabo pocutijo zaradi taksnih neumnosti
<anny> z egoti, ki so mnenja, da nimam pojma
<anny> polz, malo žgancev bo treba še pojest
<anny> take stvari uničujejo vzdušje v podjetjih, kar se pozna tudi na računu...
<idioterna> sej je kul ce ma clovk trdo kozo
<idioterna> ampak eni je nimajo
<idioterna> mi smo mel enga bosnjaka k je bil super
<idioterna> pa je vseeno sodelavec zravn njega izjavil "pizda je ta zookeeper pu busansk sprogrameran"
<polz> idioterna: https://rudd-o.com/archives/the-right-to-offend-crucial-to-free-speech
<anny> cc
<Seniorita> The right to offend: crucial to free speech — Rudd-O.com in English
<anny> http://djangogirls.org/ljubljana
<Seniorita> Django Girls Ljubljana
<Seniorita> »Django Girls is a one-day workshop about programming in Python and Django tailored for women.«
<anny> seznam mentorjev je kar zgovoren
<idioterna> polz: i agree
<polz> idioterna: men se zdi, da če človek nima trde ko
<idioterna> polz: ampak jaz nocem casually offendat sodelavcev
<polz> že, ga je treba radirat ob asfalt, dokler je ne dobi
<idioterna> polz: sej z matejo sva se tut skregala, pa sva bla respectful
<polz> idioterna: te razumem - optimalna sebična strategija je, da jih ne.
<idioterna> ce si kdo zasluzi ga tudi jaz posljem v ricmanje
<polz> idioterna: po mojem bi se moral mal bolj pogosto pošiljat drug drugega nekam, četudi brez razloga.
<idioterna> ampak ne za stalno :)
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> potem pa to zvodeni
<idioterna> sodelavci mi veckrat recejo da je super da nikoli ne preklinjam
<idioterna> ker potem vejo da je zadeva resna takrat ko zacnem
<lynxlynxlynx> men je žalostno, če ne gre brez
<idioterna> ja sej kadar jaz kolnem je ponavad ze zelo nadrealisticno
<anny> res je, včasih te ne slišijo, če ne vpiješ
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer je moj kolektiv obraten, skoraj same ženske, a mi v petih letih pade na pamet samo en incident s preklinjanjem
<idioterna> aja sej ne vpijem
<anny> ampak kaj ima s tem zveze pošiljanje nazaj v kuhinjo?
<lynxlynxlynx> je bil pa res delno major-moment
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: kolk clustrov pa mate? :)
<idioterna> anny: ne, nima
<lynxlynxlynx> nismo v it
<idioterna> anny: sej zato je glih tezko
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: aja pol pa itak ne vem ce mate sploh ksno opravicilo za preklinjat
<idioterna> preklinjajo lahko kirurgi pa sistemci
<idioterna> no, pa knapi
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<anny> zame je ravno to znamenje šibkosti...ker ne moreš poiskati argumenta
<idioterna> anny: ma se slabse je ker gre za "cisto obicajen pogovor"
<idioterna> nihce se sploh ne sekira
<idioterna> kar je narobe
<anny> to pomeni, da smo na ta način komunikacije navajeni
<idioterna> ja
<polz> idioterna: po mojem je pa ta politicna korektnost en zlo dober nacin za uvajanje double-thinka
<lynxlynxlynx> dobesedni kulturni deficit
<idioterna> polz: kaksna politicna korektnost?
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh nima veze
<idioterna> polz: http://explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Matt/Im-Jewish-so-this-counts-as-self-deprecation,-making-it-that-much-more-Jewy.png
<lynxlynxlynx> ko gre kaj narobe in nisi sam kriv, se da to čist normalno sporočit naprej
<polz> idioterna: da ne reces, da je neka koda narejena cesko/bosansko/siptarkso, ce je to prva misel, ki ti pade na pamet
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: znanstveno dokazano je da preklinjanje znizuje raven kortizola v mozganih
<dz0ny> all code, ki je nis sam napisal sucks
<dz0ny> ker ne veš kaj počne, pa jo moraš brat pa razumet
<polz> idioterna: tocno take fore po mojem moramo dovolit
<idioterna> polz: cehinji, ki jo poznam, gre ful na jetra nasa casual uporaba besede "cesko" za vse kar je slabega
<lynxlynxlynx> in nižja raven kortizola je vedno dobra stvar?
<dz0ny> pol pa čez 1 let pogledaš, pa spet sucks, ker si pozabil da si jo sam spisal :>
<polz> idioterna: no... nej se navad pa pomiri
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: vedno kadar si pod stresom, ja
<polz> idioterna: to je isto kt če bo avstrijc za kaos reku, da je balkan
<polz> pa se bo slovenc sekirow
<idioterna> sej slovenc si itak misl da ni z balkana
<anny> slo=balkan
<idioterna> srb ga bo pa tko al tko na gobc, ane
<dz0ny> ja k smo Å¡vica
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: ja, ma ne mi reč, da so vsi pri vas dnevno pod takih stresom, da je preklinjalska terapija nuja?
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> druga svica.
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: vsak dan ne, redno pa vsekakor
<idioterna> ampak saj ne preklinjamo pogosto
<idioterna> no, kakor kdo i guess
<lynxlynxlynx> mal mešana sporočila pošiljaš
 * polz je pod stresom ze 2 tedna konstantno
<polz> tko da grem rajs delat, da bo stresa manj
<idioterna> enjoy
<polz> idioterna: tezka.
<idioterna> ce ni prijetno delo, potem ga obicajno nima smisla opravljat
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj je treba stisnt zobe
<lynxlynxlynx> tud kot šef ne moreš vsega zdelegirat
<idioterna> sej skoz zobe se da kr velik delez kletvic
<idioterna> izrect
<mihaweb> http://9gag.com/gag/awbmQz1?ref=fb.s
<Seniorita> Just remember that! - 9GAG
<Seniorita> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
 * anny čaka na zaključek
<dz0ny> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration
<dz0ny> anny: ga ni, it's ongoing
<anny> jaja
<anny> kaj boste naredili, da bo v tehničnih  vodah več žensk?
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa to hoteli?
<dz0ny> manj moških?
<slax0r> mislim, kaj bi pa mi morali naredit?
<lynxlynxlynx> bit manj smotani?
<CrazyLemon> privabili jih bomo z dildoti! tako!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ni čudn da nimaš službe, če te v njo vabijo z dildoti :D
<lynxlynxlynx> poznam bolj malo geekinj, a še nisem srečal ene, ki na kaki konferenci ne bi mela težav
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo pravi da nimam? mogoče sem pa dildo rep. :>
<slax0r> dz0ny: mogoc je pa nima ker gane? ;)
<slax0r> ga ne*
<anny> http://ridiculouslyefficient.com/work-teams/
<idioterna> anny: jah
<Seniorita> Competition in Work Teams: How Gender Affects Creativity
<Seniorita> »If creativity is what you're after, don't force your female employees to be part of head-to-head competitions between work teams.«
<idioterna> anny: tezka bo
<idioterna> anny: ker smo inzenirje vzgojil v assholes
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od kje pa maš take ideje?
<slax0r> bmk za gender, dokler lahk nekomu nalozim nared to pa to...
<idioterna> slax0r: evo, kr "bmk" si reku!
<idioterna> so not inclusive!
<anny> assholstvo spada k opisu delovnih mest?
<dz0ny> it's a boys club, zarad tega ni žensk
<anny> no, k zahtevam delovnega mesta?
<dz0ny> ker tip bi pa Å¡el v girls club
<lynxlynxlynx> jst
<lynxlynxlynx> zmaga za vse
<anny> dobro, tu je mišljen lokal za nočne aktivnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> one so manj živčne, ti maš pa mir
<slax0r> idioterna: I can BMK all I want
<idioterna> anny: prakticno ja
<lynxlynxlynx> aja :D
<slax0r> itak me nihce ne razume tukaj :D
<slax0r> picko mater ze razumejo, sm jih naucu :P
<anny> slax0r, očitno smo pod tvojim nivojem...
<idioterna> anny: ker tisti ki zaposlujejo radi zaposlijo sebi podobne se kultura sama potem napaja
<slax0r> anny: nivojem cesa?
<lynxlynxlynx> focus tolk časa ni mel nobenega tipa zaposlenega, da so se punce na strateškem svetu odločile, da bo naslednji zaposleni, za bilokeri projekt že, nujno tip
<idioterna> js ne vem kaj je focus ampak mi zlo tezko dobimo ljudi k znajo delat reci k jih rabmo
<idioterna> kaj sele da bi dodatno omejevali pogoje s tem da je iz dolocene drzave, da je dolocenega spola al pa da ma dolocene barve lase
<lynxlynxlynx> eno okoljevarstveno društvo (promet, zrak)
<anny> če se zaposluje sebi podobne, potem pa ni čudno če smo v pm
<anny> verjentno so ne-podobni na sončni upravi
<idioterna> anny: ja ni tolk enostavno ane
<lynxlynxlynx> tanka meja
<lynxlynxlynx> po eni strani hočeš nekoga s kompatibilno kulturo, po drugi pa zmerno adversarialno nastrojenega, da ni group think-a
<idioterna> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> in hitro fašeš popolne negativce/zamorjence al pa neuporabneže s kulturo
<idioterna> plus to da je zensk ze itak malo, ker so po tehnicnih faksih socially inept guys ki so iz pop kulture pobrali zelo jasno sporocilo, da zenske ne vejo kaj hocejo in da jim oni lahko pokazejo.
<anny> oboje lahko postanejo v času delovnega razmerja
<lynxlynxlynx> intervju in naloge ti dajo samo vonj po osebi
<dz0ny> anny: lol, preber Å¡e enkrat
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem točno na katero vrstico si odgovarjala, anny :)
<anny> moj post se je nanašal na tistega od lynxlynxlynx
<idioterna> na zamorjence :)
<slax0r> men to deluje kot da hoces upravicit da bi morali zaposlit nekoga ki nima pojma o tem kaj se dela, ker pac prinese raznolikost
<lynxlynxlynx> to je pol bad management, ane
<idioterna> mi mamo kr bad management se mi zdi
<slax0r> granted, nisem bral nobenega posta :P
<idioterna> pa niso vsi bad
<idioterna> nekateri so pa res inept
<anny> slax0r, Å¡e enkrat preberi
<idioterna> ampak cakamo da se naucijo
<slax0r> anny: nisem niti enkrat, tako da "se enkrat" odpade ;)
<slax0r> idioterna: a to na firmi
<slax0r> ?
<idioterna> mhm
<anny> za sabo
<slax0r> idioterna: mislim da tako crappy managementa kt ga mamo tukaj ga ni nikjer
<anny> če hočeš kreativnost, moraš zaposliti tudi katerega inept
<slax0r> anny: lol
<idioterna> slax0r: confirmation bias te jebe pomoje
<idioterna> mi mamo kr uredu management
<slax0r> ja, ker mu tolikokrat razlagas eno insto stvar da sam najdes boljso resitev :P
<anny> tako je pravilo pri sestavljanju teamov
<slax0r> idioterna: confirmation bias? zakaj?
<idioterna> slax0r: ker ne vidis vseh managementov
<idioterna> also imeti zacetnika oziroma nesposobneza v teamu je cisto ok
<anny> +1
<slax0r> idioterna: to jih res ne, kot tudi ne nihce drug, ampak do sedajsnjih so tile the worst by a 100
<idioterna> mi imamo teame treh ljudi
<lynxlynxlynx> ... dokler se je pripravljen učit
<idioterna> in vedno je en junior zraven
<idioterna> ma tudi ce se ni
<lynxlynxlynx> izguba časa
<idioterna> se ga eventuelno pac znebis
<lynxlynxlynx> razumem, pa da mate problem s kadrom
<idioterna> kadar smo na kupu trije struckoti se samo skregamo glede tega kako bomo rec naredili
<slax0r> nesposobneza ne, kaj ces z nesposobnezem? nesposobnez zame pomeni da je katastrofa od katastrofe, da ga za vsak task moras prijet za rokico in pokazat kako
<idioterna> ma nism tko mislu no
<idioterna> pravega nesposobneza pa res ze na intervjuju ujames ce si se kakorkoli pripravil nanj
<slax0r> ce pa mislis nesposobneza za nekoga ki mu bo pac en task vzel 2x vec casa(ker pac mora nastudirat kar ti ze ves), ampak bo ga opravil sam, potem pa ja
<idioterna> pri nas imajo juniorji naceloma zelo malo samostojnega dela
<idioterna> nekateri so pa itak taki da radi sami delajo
<idioterna> s takimi je ponavadi vecji problem, ceprav so precej bolj produktivni
<slax0r> to ze, ampak da vsaj opravi to samostojno delo ki ga ima, samostojno
<lynxlynxlynx> iskanje pomoči ni problem
<slax0r> dokler je tak, like I said, I could not care less for gender
<slax0r> da ne bo ravno bmk :P
<lynxlynxlynx> vse pa ma seveda mero
<slax0r> kako mislis iskanje pomoci?
<lynxlynxlynx> da vpraša za pomoč
<idioterna> ja da mora seniorjem, ki imajo naceloma vec pomembnejsega dela
<idioterna> tezit
<slax0r> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> trening vzame čas tudi mentorjem, to je neizogibno
<slax0r> to itak, nisem od nobenega interna pricakoval da bo opravil vse sam, ampak da sprasuje za vsako stvar, kako to, pa kako tisto, to pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<slax0r> z takim si nimam kaj zacet, ker bom hitreje naredil sam
<slax0r> oba taska, njegovega in mojega
<dz0ny> slax0r: but thats not the point of helping
<idioterna> potem pac vedno vse delas sam
<dz0ny> ti mu moraš razložit naredit mora sam
<anny> slax0r, si se ti vsega naučil pred rojstvom ali je moral tudi tebe kdo naučiti?
<dz0ny> ^^
<dz0ny> no to
<idioterna> skoda casa
<slax0r> pred rojstvom ne
<dz0ny> hehe
<slax0r> sem se pa vecino kar znam naucil sam
<dz0ny> slax0r: me too, sam niso vsi ljudje taki
<slax0r> ali mislis da sem za brezveze do 4-5 vjutro bulil v debele knjige in drkal linux in oop?
<idioterna> jaz tudi, ampak niso vsi taki
<idioterna> oop :)
<idioterna> functional madafaka!
<idioterna> evo, ze kolnem
<slax0r> procedural? :P
<idioterna> o ja procedural
<idioterna> a ste vidl
<anny> to počnemo bolj ali manj vsi
<idioterna> moj awesome game
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/baron.html
<Seniorita> The Red Baron
<slax0r> ko je pa kaj obstalo, linuxquestions.org, irc,...
<idioterna> napisan v pure procedural turbo pascalu 5.5
<idioterna> slax0r: no vids
<slax0r> turbo pascal! :O
<anny> iii!
<idioterna> linuxquestions!
<slax0r> idioterna: ja, search
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ko sm se js ucil linux se ni blo atapi driverja
<anny> nekdo je vprašal namesto tebe
<slax0r> redkokdaj kaj vprasal
<idioterna> sm moral z disket bootat
<slax0r> anny: sem si pa sam poiskal pomoc
<anny> super
<idioterna> no kakorkoli
<dz0ny> slax0r: eni si poiščejo pomoč tko da vprašajo
<slax0r> nisem nekoga gnjavu za vsak ukaz, kaj pa zdaj
<slax0r> pa kako to
<dz0ny> ker jim je to bolj prijetno, easy
<idioterna> to da je malo zensk v techu je cisto globalen problem
<slax0r> fuck easy :)
<idioterna> institucionaliziran
<idioterna> ker so prakticno vsi akademski stari prdci moski ze od pamtiveka
<idioterna> in se na zenske vedno gleda z viska
<idioterna> zenske pa nocjo s takim nivojem
<anny> no, čisto vsi pa ne
<idioterna> ja sej je vseen
<idioterna> dokler je "normalno" da si tak
<idioterna> je narobe
<idioterna> in se tezko spremeni
<idioterna> brb
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypatia
<Seniorita> Hypatia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<slax0r> sj ne narobe razumet, rad pomagam, ko mam cas, kar pa je na sihtu redkost, zato pa da bi se tukaj mel nekoga ki bi ga moral za vsako stvar za rokco drzat, ne hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> sej tega noben noče, če ni tam namenoma za to
<slax0r> priznam pa da sem ful grumpy k kaj delam :P
 * dz0ny ne mara, če kdo za mano stoji in gleda kaj delam
<anny> samo vizualni tipi lahko preberejo in se naučijo iz knjig
<slax0r> omg, to mi je sef delal na zacetku
<dz0ny> btw anny a si bla na kakem tem django, ruby for girls?
<anny> slušni tipi pa morajo slišati razlago znova in znova in znova
<anny> malo več tolerance, prosim
<lynxlynxlynx> to je samo prvi korak
<dz0ny> anny: sam to je tžko  it kjer je 99% vsega zapisano
<slax0r> js takim pravim lenobe ki se jim ne ljubi razmisljat, brez zamere :)
<dz0ny> moraš znat hitr brat, moraš znat vizualno iskat
<lynxlynxlynx> "Tell me and I will forget, show me and I may remember, involve me and I will understand "
<anny> dz0ny: ne
<anny> kar piše v njihovem tutorialu že znam
<dz0ny> anny: torej po tvojem to ni dober uvod ali niso ljudje ki pripravijo ta pravi?
<dz0ny> ali poznaš ljudi k zanjo tolk k ti pa bi radi vedel več?
<anny> ne eno ne drugo
<slax0r> z tutoriali tudi moras biti pazljiv, tutorial ki ti samo zlista komande, v stilu "tuki mas pa ne gnjav" tud ni ok, je skor boljse da ni tutoriala, isto velja tudi ce vzames decent tutorial in samo poisces komande in jih po zaporedju zaganjas
<anny> samo jaz znam več
<dz0ny> anny: a to zanje sedaj kje koristiš?
<anny> ne Å¡e
<idioterna> js pa komot delam ce mi kdo gleda v screen
<idioterna> k ful dobr vidm pa mam 8pt font na ful high dpi lcdju
<idioterna> pa pol sam govorijo "a ti sploh kej vids"
<yang> Spet trobjo na rampah
<yang> enih 5 ljudi je v naselju, k nnocno kartice kupit
<yang> ces da imajo ustavno pravico dostopat do stanovanj brez zapornic, kar dejansko drzi
<yang> ampak jbg
<dz0ny> yang: zihr nocjo da jim SOVA sledi :)
<anny> yang, parkirišča so bila zgrajena s samoprispevkom, preden jih je uzurpirala MOL
<yang> zarad takih smo bli 2 leti brez ramp
<yang> ce bi dozidal ostalih 70% garaz v stoozice parku
<yang> pol ne bi blo problema s parkingi med eventi
<yang> anny: projektirane so bile garaze tukaj (s samoprispevkom) pa je denar magicno poniknil se v unih casih
<yang> zato so bloki dvignjeni
<anny> verjetno so takrat mislili, da ne garaž ne potrebujejo
<zdobersek> kulk je zdej zoki kriv?
<anny> https://www.facebook.com/ZAROZNODOLINO/posts/645038562219541
<Seniorita> ZA Rožno Dolino - V Ljubljani, natančneje v Rožni dolini,... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »V Ljubljani, natančneje v Rožni dolini, je nastala nova civilna iniciativa, razlog za njen nastanek pa so parkomati v Rožni dolini , ki na veliko...«
<napsy_> svasta
<napsy_> take reci se zdaj na fb pisejo?
<anny> kaj pa drugega
<CrazyLemon> seveda..kdo pa Å¡e hodi po cesti pa zbira podpise
<napsy_> na obcino mogoc?
<CrazyLemon> če je veliko lažje zbrat lajke
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> napsy_: a nisi na facebooku?
<napsy_> ne
<zdobersek> yaysus
<anny> lahko prebereš brez FB
<napsy_> nima veze
<CrazyLemon> a veš koliko civilnih iniciativ si zamudil????
<napsy_> vidim ja
<anny> zokiju je sam za čestitat, ker je izrinil avtomobile iz centra
<napsy_> anny: zelo dobro se pol ure dlje domov vozit
<CrazyLemon> anny pazi da te yang ne sliši
 * anny se vozi s kolesom
<napsy_> nima veze
<lynxlynxlynx> napačen kanal napsy
<anny> ima
<napsy_> lynxlynxlynx: zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> tle smo sami kolesarji
<napsy_> ja in, js mam tut kolo
<idioterna> te bomo obstopil!
<idioterna> aja
<napsy_> sam se ne vozim vsak dan
<idioterna> ce mas kolo pol si pa zdej itak prej doma
<napsy_> jup
<idioterna> men je vsec k si studentje mislnjo da je parkiranje zastonj
<napsy_> ta je tut ja
<anny> Å¡e malo civilnih iniciativ z drugega konca lj
<anny> http://pastebin.com/QR2k8gAb
<Seniorita> V zapisniku sem zasledil, da se namerava uvesti PLAČLJIVA parkirna mesta. Kot - Pastebin.com
<napsy_> kolk lajkov so ze zbral?
<anny> napsy_ to je izsek iz sestanka
<yang> dobro, men je tut vsec da ni skozi center vec toliko avtomobilov, samo alternativ za obvoz pa ni nobenih resnih
<yang> kjer sta bila dva pasova je samo en pas sedaj za bus in taxi
<napsy_> ja kok pa pol upvotajo predlog?
<yang> in se vozis dvakrat dalj iz bezigrada na vic
<anny> idioterna, prfoks z gradbene je naredil raziskavo, kako Å¡tudentje pridejo na faks
<napsy_> center sux kokr je zdj
<idioterna> napsy_: aja?
<idioterna> in what way?
<anny> napy_ sestanek četrtne skupnosti
<napsy_> idioterna: in transportation way
<napsy_> brez koles
<anny> iščem
<yang> z avtom se v bistvu ne splaca vec v center, no vceraj sem bil ker ob nedeljah se se da parkirat na sverc
<idioterna> napsy_: sej te bus prpele kamr cs
<idioterna> napsy_: kaj te pa matra?
<napsy_> zdj ma po tivolski obviz
<napsy_> in je cist zabit ko je rush hour
<yang> ja
<yang> zabit je
<idioterna> zakaj se pa tam vozis?
<idioterna> a si zabit? :)
<napsy_> ce bi mel volan bi sel drugam :D
<yang> ker ni alternativ pametnih, oni so samo vse zaprl zdej pa je gneca vedno naokoli veliko vecja kot prej
<idioterna> ja skrajni cas da je
<idioterna> da ljudje ze enkrat nehajo mislit, da so tiste ceste zato zgrajene, da se bo vsak lolek pripeljal s svojim kupom pleha
<napsy_> lj rab metro
<napsy_> :P
<idioterna> podnevi je v ljubljani vec avtomobilov kot prebivalcev
<yang> sej niso cest zato gradil da se bodo z bicikli po njih vozil
<idioterna> napsy_: loh ti kramp posodim :)
<idioterna> pa zacnes
<idioterna> yang: seveda so jih
<anny> http://www.mladina.si/93469/avtomobili-najmanj-onesnazujejo-zrak-pri-hitrosti-70-km-h-najbolj-pa-ga-onesnazujejo-ko-zavirajo/
<Seniorita> "Avtomobili najmanj onesnažujejo zrak pri hitrosti 70 km/h. najbolj pa ga onesnažujejo, ko zavirajo in speljujejo. Če to odpravimo, bomo naredili veliko več za zmanjšanje onesnaženja zraka kot z drugimi ukrepi." - Dr. Peter Lipar | MLADINA.si
<Seniorita> »V Bruslju bodo predvidoma marca izdali zeleno knjigo Za novo kulturo mobilnosti. V njej je celotna filozofija, kako zmanjšati onesnaženje zaradi prometa, kako...«
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> nej se vozjo po avtocestah
<idioterna> ce pr 70 najmanj onesnazujejo
<idioterna> pa nej bo omejitev 80, pa je
<idioterna> ko zapelejo dol z avtoceste nej grejo pa na bus al pa bicikl
<idioterna> pa bo tut uredu
<anny> pazi, to je raziskava iz 2007
<anny> razmere so se v the nekaj letih spremenile
<idioterna> povprecna hitrost avtomobilov v ljubljani je okol 30 km/h
<anny> ta številka deluje preveč optimistično
<yang> idioterna: ja sej hitrej skoz center ne gre...
<idioterna> ja sej je prov da ne
<idioterna> mislm kok mors bit pa bukov da hoces z avtom skoz center
<idioterna> _zakaj_?
<yang> pac iz bezigrada to trnovega je najblizje skoz center
<idioterna> kot bi se poskusal kopat v zamrznjenem jezeru in bi reku "ne gre!"
<idioterna> ja, pejt s kolesom ane
<idioterna> sej je hitro
<idioterna> hitreje kot z avtom v vsakem primeru
<idioterna> pa se manj onesnazujes in vsaj malo povecas cirkulacijo
<yang> bicikl bicikl, te debate mi vec niso zanimive idioterna
<idioterna> da nimas pol tok tezav z erekcijo.
<anny> lol
<idioterna> loh gres tut pes, ce te bolj veseli
<yang> idioterna: jst teb nikol nisem reku da se zacni z avtom vozit, ce ti to ne pase, ti pa mene skoz z biciklom posiljujes...
<anny> ali z vlakom
<idioterna> yang: ker ce bi se jaz z avtom vozil bi ti imel se malo vec guzve
<idioterna> yang: pa se malo slabsi zrak bi dihal
<idioterna> ob severni obvoznici
<yang> zrak je boljsi kot leta 1960
<anny> http://www.slo-zeleznice.si/sl/potniki/slovenija/vozovnice/mestna-vozovnica
<Seniorita> Mestna vozovnica - Slovenske železnice d.o.o.
<Seniorita> »Za le 2,20 evra se lahko neomejeno vozite med postajami v ljubljanskem železniškem vozlišču. Otrok potuje z vami po polovični ceni, mlajši od 6 let pa celo brezplačno!«
<yang> idioterna: zdi se mi pa prakticno da se recimo uporablja javni potniski promet avtobuse, ker je vseeno ali je avtobus 10% zaseden ali 90% isto mora pelat in onesnazevat
<idioterna> a, ce je boljsi kot leta 60, pol pa najbols da si kar sleparja kupm
<yang> idioterna: in kolk so recimo tista mesta ki imajo tramvaje lahko bolj cista, tudi v ljubljani je bil, pa so ga potem v 60ih letih izrinili avtobusi
<idioterna> pa vsak dan parkiram pred vasim blokom in grem na tisto vaso znamenito pizzo
<idioterna> boste ze pocakal da pojem
<anny> število potnikov v javnem prometu narašča
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqMIK9U2ORU
<napsy_> idioterna: piramido? tam so de best :D
<Seniorita> BURE BARUTA - Ode mi mladost dok se svi napijete kafe - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jbm ti narod, da ti jbm! Svi piju kafu! Ode mi mladost dok se svi napijete kafe!«
<idioterna> yang: bicikl je za par magnitud ucinkovitejse prometno sredstvo od vseh ostalih, razen pesacenja
<idioterna> od pesacenja je samo priblizno 4x ucinkovitejse.
<yang> nc ni ucinkovito kadar dez pada, razen ce si mazohist
<idioterna> ne vem kdo te je tko grdo nategnu ampak clovestvo je prezivelo na dezju zadnja dva milijona let
<anny> dež ni problem
<anny> samo led :)
<idioterna> ma tut to se da uredit s pravimi gumami
<idioterna> a si ze pogledala cifre na gumi, btw ? :)
<anny> ne
<yang> idioterna: ne bos vec prsu v BS3 brez kartice
<anny> kupila si bom karto za avtobus
<idioterna> bom komu drugmu senkal gume
<yang> razen ce koga poznas tukaj, da ti remote odpre
<anny> dvomim, da bi Å¡le na moje kolo
<idioterna> yang: s sleparjem pa res ne rabs kartice da zaparkiras izvoz
<idioterna> cist mozno da ne
<idioterna> js grem domov pocas
<idioterna> po mal daljsi poti i guess
<anny> lp
<slax0r> http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/13/7213819/your-bowling-shirt-is-holding-back-progress
<Seniorita> I don't care if you landed a spacecraft on a comet, your shirt is sexist and ostracizing | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Yesterday the European Space Agency landed the Philae spacecraft on a comet, a powerful step forward for humanity and science alike. However, slightly before the big moment, coverage of the event...«
<pitastrudl> jao spet to
<pitastrudl> sej ljudje nimajo druzga za počet pol majo pa take
<idioterna> sej bo naslednic prsu v majci z nagimi tipi pa erekcijami
<idioterna> pa ne bo problemov
<pitastrudl> no vsaj ena pozitivna stvar
<pitastrudl> več folka ve za ta podvig :p
<pitastrudl> (ne to da je meu to srajco gor)
<idioterna> ja sam res ni kul da mas sexual objectification of women na majci no
<slax0r> pitastrudl: pa kaj ce so pristal na kometu? ne mores take majce nost
<idioterna> ja mislm lih tok je kul kokr ce bi mel sexually objectification of males
<idioterna> komi cakam da bo en mel narisane bilderje v tight underwear narisane
<idioterna> da bomo vidl kok se bo kdo zgrazal
<pitastrudl> folk  se res obremenjuje z bv zadevami
<slax0r> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2mW8NiCQAA6IIP.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> :=)
<lynxlynxlynx> se pa lepo nanaša na prejšnjo debato
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja niso bv ane
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi slavile ženske na misiji, grejo pa napadat
<idioterna> kaj napadat?
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> "napadat"
<lynxlynxlynx> eno majco
<lynxlynxlynx> darilo od ženske
<pitastrudl> pa ti veš kok majic različnih folk nosi, kaj bo zdaj vsakega ki bo imel napačno majico oblečeno ga popljuvali pa obrekovali al kaj
<idioterna> mene prov zanima kaj bi ti reku ce bi si tvoja sodelovka dala penis vtetovirat na roko.
<pitastrudl> nej ma, njena stvar
<lynxlynxlynx> nič ne bi reku, sej je njena
<pitastrudl> ^
<lynxlynxlynx> brb
<idioterna> totally, ja
<idioterna> to vsi recejo, dokler se v resnici ne zgodi
<pitastrudl> ja in kaj bi blo?
<pitastrudl> folk k ma preveč cajta bi se sekiru
<pitastrudl> to je to
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> what have I started :O
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> zdaj smo prisli ze iz majic na tetovaze :)
<idioterna> i only say ker ma moj sodelovc erect penis vtetoviran na roki :)
<slax0r> lol, res? :D
<idioterna> ja, res
<CrazyLemon> idioterna in te to moti? :)
<pitastrudl> in a te to moti al kaj
<idioterna> ne
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> zakaj bi me motilo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no vidiš
<pitastrudl> ja ker očitno te
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> sam js nism tist k ne ve zakaj zenske moti tista majca
<idioterna> vi ste.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ženske pol moti majica z napol nagimi ženskami
<yang> idioterna: ene par dobrih tatujev je na FB strani "Bas sam seljak Tatooe"
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zensk ne moti tip s kurcem na roki
<idioterna> samo tip z zenskami na roki.
<CrazyLemon> na majici*
<slax0r> zensko moras razumeti kot zensko, ne kot cloveka :P
<idioterna> see?
<pitastrudl> :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol!
<idioterna> pol se pa smejete
<CrazyLemon> put that on a t-shirt!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idioterna> zensk je pa vedno manj
<pitastrudl> slax0r evo pa maš nov moto za na majco
<idioterna> v tehnicnih poklicih
<idioterna> ker se sam norcujejo iz njih
<yang> idioterna: Ma das si vtetovirati "Mojca za vedno, potem se pa s Tino porocis !"
<idioterna> js si nc ne dam vtetovirat
<idioterna> razn mogoce
<pitastrudl> hah
<pitastrudl> kolo?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/my-new-tatoo.jpg
<yang> En moj sodelavec si je dal rudarski znak, k je iz Trbovelj doma
<slax0r> pitastrudl: in lahko grem z majico na feminist meeting?
<slax0r> seveda obvezno se prej dobro zavarujem
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/OpceNisamSeljakTattoo?fref=ts
<Seniorita> Opće nisam seljak Tattoo | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Krajnje zanimljive tetovaže s područja bivše Jugoslavije. OVA STRANICA NIJE ZA SVAKOG; naročito ne...«
<pitastrudl> slax0r ja pa še pri genitalijah si izreži luknjo da ti bogastvo ven visi
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> ce bo mrzlo bo revscna
<slax0r> :P
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> a feministke hodjo k teb na fuzbal?
<idioterna> al zakaj bi jim hodu morit
<slax0r> ne igram/gledam/kakorkol spremljam fuzbala
<idioterna> k ksn skinhead
<idioterna> k gre na gay parade
<idioterna> ceprov ga uresnic ne zanima
<slax0r> lighten up, it was a joke
<yang> vecina feminist bi nastavle ta prvemu frajerju
<idioterna> evo, lej yanga zdej kok se bo razpizdil
<idioterna> kva je yang, a te komunisti jebejo z rampami?
<idioterna> bos mogu pocas pobegnt iz geta, ampak s tvojo placo bo slo bl tezko!
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> lol :D
<idioterna> ja zdej se vama zdi smesn, k ne zajebavam vaju
<idioterna> pa uresnic ni smesn
<pitastrudl> jao, se že tresem
<pitastrudl> :D
 * slax0r hides
<idioterna> prov bedn je da en tok sposobn k yang nima dobr placane sluzbe
<idioterna> ampak v druzbi k se ji zdi normalno met zenske za norca to nazalost niti ni cudn
<yang> benedikt je služio kratko, al bio je dobar. https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10615401_795900390469852_7096003696487946387_n.jpg?oh=5823b3d11054d7bdbab45c98b01a5df5&oe=54E4959F
<idioterna> js feministke zlo dobr razumem
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10606570_795666437159914_3658942334698400579_n.jpg?oh=a6d8ee2ec48d62b1a90f86471355640a&oe=5519A7E3&__gda__=1424289599_bcc506454c5cf36158810e0a019e8aa0
<idioterna> ker sm vedno bil najpametnejsi v soli in so me ta zabiti skos jebal v glavo
<idioterna> sam da sm js loh eventuelno pobegnu na dobro solo in sm zdej med samimi pametnimi
<idioterna> zenske pa ne morjo pobegnt pred tezaskimi tipi, ker jih je prevec
<idioterna> in pol to rata kr normalno
<pitastrudl> bogi :D
<idioterna> ja niso me naucil tepst se
<yang> tok si bil velik, pa se nis nikol tepu ?
<yang> nis bil na pravi osnovni soli ocitno
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa se
<idioterna> drugi so me tepl
<yang> pr nas je bil najvecji ta najbolj mocen
<idioterna> js nikol nism nobenga udaru
<idioterna> ja sej sm bil mocn
<idioterna> pa zakaj bi ljudi tepu
<idioterna> to boli
<yang> tko si se rangiral pol med vrstniki ane
<slax0r> ja k dobis tksno prizadetko, kao da je majca sexist in da si zarad tega idiot al ne vem kaj, kaj pa hoces druzga kt se jim smejat?
<slax0r> prizadeto*
<idioterna> slax0r: pocak da pride ksn sodelovc k teb z majco "auslaender raus"
<idioterna> pa se zacne v taki nemscini s tabo pogovarjat da ga nc ne razumes
<idioterna> pol ti pa rece da kva sploh delas tle ce ne znas jezika
<pitastrudl> greš stran
<pitastrudl> to je to
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> ce bi se nekateri bl ukvarjal z svojimi problemi in ne z tem kaksne majce nekateri nosijo, bi blo use mal drgac
<idioterna> pitastrudl: od sodelavca?
<pitastrudl> ja
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> skratka drug job najdes?
<pitastrudl> če si na šihtu greš delat to kar maš za delat
<idioterna> slis se tocno to kar nardijo zenske, ko jim tipi s seksisticnimi majcami uletijo v office.
<slax0r> idioterna: bo pa cez neki dni na meni majca "frauen sind nicht fur keller" ;)
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> ja kako da niso, a nisi lih prejle reku da so!
<slax0r> kje?
<idioterna> 16:39< slax0r> ja k dobis tksno prizadetko, kao da je majca sexist in da si zarad tega idiot al ne vem kaj, kaj pa hoces druzga kt se jim smejat?
<slax0r> a ce se nekomu smejis pomeni da ga das v klet oz. ga tako receno mucis in zlorabljas?
<slax0r> zivljenje je preresno...take the joke, move on
<pitastrudl> ^
<slax0r> pa ce mi bo slovensko zastavo pred nosom kuru, ja daj, ce ti pase :)
<idioterna> ja no sej, "move on" pomen
<idioterna> da si bo najdla drug job
<slax0r> zakaj neki?
<slax0r> ker je uptight?
<idioterna> ne, ker se noce smejat tvojim glupim foram
<slax0r> saj se mi ne, ker se js smenjim njenim glupim foram da je majca sexist
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> smejim* dafuq
<idioterna> no, njej gre na jetra, da mas seksisticno majco
<pitastrudl> ja in
<slax0r> ja pa?
<pitastrudl> kaj bo pa nardila
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> najdla bo drug job.
<slax0r> poglej v drugo stran
<slax0r> ja pa naj najde
<pitastrudl> ja dobr nej najde
<slax0r> its a free world
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> al vsaj tko so mene vzgojil
<idioterna> in pol prebivalstva se slabo pocut med inconsiderate pricksi
<slax0r> do neke mere
<idioterna> in potem pac ne vztraja v poklicih kjer lahko ogromno naredi
<idioterna> ampak gre rajs kam drugam kjer se dobro pocuti
<idioterna> jeba.
<slax0r> pa ce bo prisla do mene in mi na samem povedala da jo moti/zali/whatever, bo rezultat pogovora vsekakor obrodil vec sadov, kot pa me nekje javno zalit z tem da sem sexist in zalim zenske
<pitastrudl> exactly
<slax0r> ja saj usi gremo tja kjer se boljse pocutimo, ali ne?
<pitastrudl> jaz naprimer ne spim na kavči ampak grem v posteljo
<pitastrudl> ker se tam bolje počutim
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> kul ja
<idioterna> boli vas ce podjebavate ostale
<idioterna> vazn da vam je fino
<slax0r> ma to je skor isto kt office pranks, a bos nekomu zameru da ti je prelepu laser na miski ti si pa misko skor polomu ze od zivceu k ne dela? al mu bos nastimu neki nazaj
<slax0r> ce sm na taki firmi, raje spakiram, kt pa da delam z nekimi zategnjenci k ne vejo kaj je fun
<pitastrudl> hah
<pitastrudl> odvisno
<pitastrudl> :P
<pitastrudl> od joba
<pitastrudl> pomoje
<slax0r> ja dobro, na sodiscu ne mores ravno sodniku na stol nastavt unga balona k prdne
<pitastrudl> haha
<slax0r> lahk mu pa recimo v njegovi pisarni :P
<pitastrudl> ja itk, sej vem kaj mislš
<pitastrudl> sam vseen ne morš vsakmu to delat ane
<pitastrudl> eni, kokr idioterna ne prenesejo tega
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> vprasanje je zakaj je tok mal zensk v IT
<idioterna> zarad vaju.
<pitastrudl> direkt ja
<idioterna> pa vama podobnih.
<idioterna> ja, direkt
<idioterna> sej vama je vseen
<pitastrudl> zadel si v nulo
<pitastrudl> sej kaj pa bo če se kaj spremeni
<pitastrudl> boš spreadal awerness?
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> itak da mi je vseeno, kt sm reku ze prej, bmk za gender...
<idioterna> od enga k ne zna niti awareness crkovat pa res tezko kej zvem
<idioterna> slax0r: hoces rect da si do vseh enako inconsiderate
<pitastrudl> če dojameš kaj sem napisal me malo briga kako se črkuje
<idioterna> sej to je ok
<idioterna> sam pac
<pitastrudl> ne pišem članka da bom zdaj slovnično pravilno pisal na ircu
<idioterna> it's still inconsiderate
<slax0r> ne bi reku da sm inconsiderate
<idioterna> ce hods s seksisticnimi majcami okol, pol ocitno si
<slax0r> so stvari ki jih nekomu lahko, nekomu ne
<slax0r> ampak da mi bo kdo tezil, javno, kaj mam obleceno
<slax0r> bitch please
<pitastrudl> rekt
<idioterna> ce mas javno obleceno majco, ki zenske prikazuje kot spolne pripomocke, si kritiko vec kot zgolj zasluzis
<idioterna> v resnici si jo obvezan poslusat
<idioterna> tip, ki je nosil tisto majico, se je lepo opravicil
<slax0r> a to potem ni sexist: http://picture-cdn.wheretoget.it/m7xcrt-l-610x610-t-shirt-nike-shirt-abs-shorts-denim-shorts-born-to-be-nike-womens-skirt-muscles-girl-cute-boy-strong-sexy-sixpack-love-swag-yolo-hipster-tumblr-cartoon-white-sport-body-white-t-shi.jpg ?
<idioterna> ne samo sexist
<idioterna> tut dumb
<slax0r> kje pa ta majsa prikazuje zenske kot seksualni objekt?
<slax0r> a potem so revije kot so vougue ali kako se ta crap napise, kje so zenske v raznih pozah v bikinkah in ne vem cem tudi sexist?
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> >playboy
<idioterna> slax0r: so.
<slax0r> idioterna: zakaj pa jih potem prebirajo iste zenske kot se zgrazajo nad to majco?
<idioterna> slax0r: sej nihce ni rekel, da zenske ne morjo bit seksisticne.
<idioterna> slax0r: dobr si se zlagal zdele
<idioterna> slax0r: poleg tega da si ravnokar vse zenske oznacil za neumne.
<slax0r> kot sm reku, zensko moras razumet kt zensko, ne kt cloveka
<pitastrudl> ker tko hočejo očitno
<pitastrudl> :P
<slax0r> ker dojema svet okrog sebe kt ji odgovarja v momentu
<slax0r> ne pravim vse
<slax0r> ampak je veliko taksnih primerkov
<idioterna> mhm, dobr si si zmislu neki da bi upravicu svoj assholism.
<idioterna> bravo.
<pitastrudl> >assholism
<slax0r> zmislu niti najmanj...
<slax0r> ne pravim da so vse zenske iste, so feministke ki so dejansko feministke, equal rights and shit, mas pa low-life idiote od "neznejsega" spola...
<slax0r> so pa seveda zenske ki se jim kratkomalo po domace povedano jebe za te zadeve
<idioterna> seveda si si zmislu
<idioterna> pac nek tip bi rad da se svet okol njega vrti in si pol zmisl
<idioterna> "ah, babe kr ene probleme delajo"
<slax0r> ce ti tk mislis ;)
<idioterna> "ah, sef je tecn"
<idioterna> "ah, baba mi ne da k ne ve kva hoce"
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
 * pitastrudl grabs popcorn
<slax0r> kt pravim, ce ti tk mislis ;)
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> js vem da je tko
<idioterna> poznam velik takih k si ti
<idioterna> vsi ste isti
<slax0r> js tut...k mislijo da vedo oz. da poznajo use ;)
<pitastrudl> slax0r idioterna je vbistvu ženska
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> pitastrudl: a ves da ne bi bil presenecen? :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> ocitno, glede na to da mam intuicijo pa sposobnost multitaskanja
<idioterna> cesar tipi nimate
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<idioterna> ker rasisticn smajli
<slax0r> irc + programiranje + chat z slabso(ceprav je boljsa, ampak for shitz'n'gigglz) polovico pa se kaj zraven mi mislim da multi-tasking gre kar ok od rok :)
<pitastrudl> js mam sam laptop tuki zaenkrat tko da bl težko multitaskam
<pitastrudl> it knimam kej za delat
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ma nc ti ne gre
<idioterna> tipi ne znate multitaskat
<slax0r> idioterna: ti mi ucasih delujes kt en prav troll :) ne mislim nic zaljivega..
 * pitastrudl rams a grenade launcher up idioterna's ass and lets off a few rounds.
<idioterna> se sam delate neki
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> pol se pa takoj k nasilju zatecete
<pitastrudl> ayy lmao
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> nasilje
<pitastrudl> je reku
<idioterna> k ne morte vec nc povedat
<pitastrudl> hahahahaha
 * pitastrudl joka
 * slax0r poda robcke
<slax0r> vrni, mislim da sm js pocas na vrsti :)
<pitastrudl> hvala
<slax0r> see? I haz feeling too!
 * pitastrudl vrne robcke
<slax0r> pa ne umazane :/
<pitastrudl> nene
<pitastrudl> sm dau ta čiste
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> no, vsaj z robcki ste dobr zalozeni
<slax0r> feelings* DAFUQ... :/
<slax0r> idioterna: to pa nism nikol :D
<idioterna> jah, to je pomembn pr tistih k morjo velik masturbirat
 * pitastrudl feeds idioterna coke and mentos till they violently explode like a Michael Bay movie.
<idioterna> evo, spet nasilje
<idioterna> what about hugs and kisses?
 * pitastrudl hugs idioterna so hard, he bleeds out his internal organs
<pitastrudl> evo
<idioterna> ej tenks, res si prjazn
<pitastrudl> np
<idioterna> ni cudn da si ze tko zgodi junfr zgubu.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nisem_za_dolgo: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42382#Comment_42382
<idioterna> neki je kr zamrl, da te nism uzalu ponesrec
<pitastrudl> ohjoj
<idioterna> aja, sej res
<idioterna> tipi ne znate multitaskat :)
<idioterna> razumem
<pitastrudl> slax0r a lahk robčke
<idioterna> nc, bbl, grem se mal drugam trolat
<pitastrudl> a ne morš multitaskat
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ker noob
<idioterna> da naus meu musklfibra v trebuh
<idioterna> ti morm dt pavzo
 * slax0r hands pitastrudl tissues
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobersek> VIOLETA
<pitastrudl> lepa
<slax0r> keep the pack
<zdobersek> NE, VIOLETAAA
<pitastrudl> hvala slax0r
<slax0r> idioterna: sm vedu da si troll :)
<pitastrudl> ja itk da je troll
<idioterna> einstein
<slax0r> trollstein ;)
<idioterna> no kokrkol, feministke so kul
<idioterna> i wish there were more
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> :D
 * pitastrudl puts idioterna into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
<zdobersek> ma zakaj taksno nasilje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ukrepaj!
<idioterna> ma mlad je se
<pitastrudl> nasilje na ircu? :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobersek> kick him!!
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVG7LRlI_hA
<Seniorita> Albert's Path - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From Twin Peaks ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098936/ ).«
<pitastrudl> o lej k igra tist iz stargate
<pitastrudl> a si to prlepil v kakšnem kontekstu al kr tko
<idioterna> ja poglej ane
<idioterna> madonca.
<pitastrudl> zgleda kot ena navadna kriminalna serija
<pitastrudl> zakaj ma oceno 9/10 lol
<idioterna> zato k so feministke kul
<idioterna> ampak eni pac tezko razumete tok zahtevne reci
<idioterna> kot je twin peaks pa feminizem
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> krneki
<pitastrudl> bom si raj vikinge zloudu
<pitastrudl> baje je huda serija
<idioterna> enjoy your aids!
<pitastrudl> no aids there
<pitastrudl> yang: mi je uspel pol usposobit 3g modem
<pitastrudl> oz se je kar sam
<pitastrudl> ¯\(ツ)/¯
<yang> pitastrudl: ker provijder je ?
<pitastrudl> telekom
<pitastrudl> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3916442755
<pitastrudl> lol
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Seniorita> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<pitastrudl> dobr neki je
<yang> ok
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> bom popravil clannek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> pita/strudl se je srboritu
<CrazyLemon> then do smth!
<zdobersek> .gif that'll show them
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/8eOz3cpAbSeNG/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> .imdb anchorman
<jabuk1> Voditelj vraca udarec (2004) 94 min Comedy
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.3/10 (217,721 glasov) MT: 63/100
<jabuk1> Ron Burgundy is San Diego's top rated newsman in the male-dominated broadcasting of the 70's, but that's all about to change for Ron and his cronies when an ambitious woman is hired as a new anchor.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0357413/
<pitastrudl> pa da vidmo
<yang> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_maiqacqeLX1rgupqmo1_500.jpg
<yang> evo hulligani mecejo petarde
<yang> a je spet fuzbal danes ?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl čemu gledaš tako stare filme? :/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon iz dolgčasa, nič drugega :D
<pitastrudl> če bi meu net vklučen bi kaj boljšega gledal/delal
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš net
<pitastrudl> žal se mi guardians of the galaxy ni takoj potegnil ko sem imel predavanja
<CrazyLemon> drugače ne bi bil tle
<pitastrudl> ja 3g dongle
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja no..a ni to dovolj
<pitastrudl> pa če že gledam, gledam 1080p
<pitastrudl> pa ni hitr
<pitastrudl> tko 3mbs vleče dol
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3916442755
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Seniorita> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<pitastrudl> se bom prej zbudu predn bo to potegnu
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj bi ti še rad..meni še toliko dol ne vleče ko je tv prižgan :)
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> ja u lublan mamo optiko ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa vrni nazaj v lublano an :>
<pitastrudl> ja bl tžko če je tuki faks an
<pitastrudl> :p
<zdobersek> pejt pa na vfaks
<zdobersek> an
<pitastrudl> dežuje an
<pitastrudl> pozabu dežnik u lj
<pitastrudl> haah
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: sam pol če bom loudu mi bo pa irc pingeru
<pitastrudl> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 1st world problems
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> mam Å¡e neki animejov zloudanih, tko da je vsaj neki
<yang> pitastrudl: a mas unlimited paket ?
<yang> spet neke petarde
<yang> nevem kaj majo to
<pitastrudl> 15gb
<yang> pitastrudl: jst mam pri tusu unlimited 2 GB pol pa pade na 128kb
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @17.11.2014 18:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:18, Kulminacija: 10:48:17, Sončni zahod: 15:30:15
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 23min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> yang: ja sej to je sam začasno
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> ^^
<CrazyLemon> upam da tudi ti dobiš svojo porcijo!
<idioterna> evo, yang bi reku, da sm pretiraval.
<idioterna> ampak je res prijetno vreme za kolesarit
<idioterna> tema, mraz, dez
<idioterna> pa veter v ksiht
<idioterna> s sportom proti drogi pa take fore!
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/17/anonymous-takes-over-ku-klux-klans-twitter-account
<Seniorita> Anonymous takes over Ku Klux Klan's Twitter account | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Internet activists respond to KKK taunts in row over Ferguson protests by taking over group’s official account on Twitter«
<idioterna> sm vidu ja
<miha> So spet našli eno dovolj lahko tarčo
<idioterna> miha: http://cdn.meme.am/instances/55442986.jpg
<miha> Kul
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ruski-upor-proti-slovenskim-vinjetam.html
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ruski upor proti slovenskim vinjetam: že tretji dan so parkirani na cestninski postaji
<Seniorita> »Na avtocesti od Sežane proti Ljubljani že tretji dan traja ruski upor proti slovenskim vinjetam. Zakaj smo lahko za potovanje čez vso Italijo plačali le 54 evrov, za prečkanje Slovenije jih moramo pa 300? No, zato ker vinjete sploh niso kupili in so si prislužili globo.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42383#Comment_42383
<miha> Čer trojanc
<trojanc> čer miha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42384#Comment_42384
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: Å¡e ena zarota: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bntfUA6TmLs
<Seniorita> MONSTER Energy drinks are the work of SATAN!!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~­~~~~~~~...«
<miha> Lynx a res? Velik tega pijem. Za kaj se gre?
<lynxlynxlynx> kar poglej, je kratek
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda opisovat
<idioterna> morm zacet pit to
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=monster&submit=Analyze
<Seniorita> monster - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<Seniorita> »Secret freemason meaning of monster is 5 - Unbalanced, bad, war, stress, work, confusion, deceit, chaos or lies. Represents the masonic Compass and Square«
<miha> To stran sem enkrat naredil ko mi je bilo dolgčas in avtor videov se mi zahvalil :p
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<pitastrudl> lol spet ta monster zadeva
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobersek> IS NOT FUNNY
<idioterna> now tell me ze joke or i vil hit you properly
<zdobersek> |||
<CrazyLemon> yay..raining
<CrazyLemon> milfs dig it! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
 * CrazyLemon bo začel monster pit
<idioterna> pamz
<CrazyLemon> evo..OTA updejt za nexus 5 tudi v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> torej 5dni po releaseu
<miha> :)
<miha> Težko vsi čakate
<idioterna> ma jsm prec flashal vse
<miha> Me zanima kdaj bo za g3
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..samo bom mogu Å¡e enkrat vse  zbrisat
<CrazyLemon> ker nisam prav lockal bootloader
<CrazyLemon> nisem*
<CrazyLemon> miha enkrat februarja :D
<miha> Prej
<CrazyLemon> miha you wish :D
<miha> Menda že na poljakih testirajo
<miha> Če bodo preživeli
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res...soak test so meli
<miha> Tak da enkrat decembra menda bo
<miha> Ugibam
<CrazyLemon> ti kr ugibaj :>
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: aja to za monster vem
<yang> brez da bi pogledal video
<yang> une 3 palcke v hebrejscini pomenijo "beast"/monster
<yang> zgledajo pa kot M-Monster
<yang> oz. una palcka pomeni 6 in vse tri so 666 se mi zdi
<yang> zdaj bom pa video pogledal, ce imam prav
<yang> nevem ce je glih zarota satana, je pa dost bedna kampanija
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kao ugiba
<pitastrudl> a veš ;D
<yang> sej pac satanisti so cist priznana sekta v ZDA
<yang> ko so uvedli na floridi pravilo, da se lahko uporablja krscanska literatura, so izdali zgibanke za mladino kako naj se pravilno narise pentagram itd.
<yang> oz. so pac rekli, ce so vse vere priznane, zakaj tudi satanisticna ne bi bila...
<yang> itd.
<yang> no sem pogledu video, se vec detajlov so pogruntal ven, ampak tisto za hebrejske stevilke sem ze prej prebral
<yang> vcasih pa sem videl samo nek cuden M ven, dokler nisem poznal razlage
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> a ti si mislu da je razlaga legit al kaj :)
<yang> ja tisto okol stevilk drzi
<idioterna> no it doesn't :)
<yang> jeje
<yang> isti znaki so kot v hebrejski pisavi
<yang> poglej si
<yang> 111 = 666 = M = Monster
<idioterna> of course.
<yang> sej dejansko sploh ni M, samo tko se vidi, dejansko je hebrejski znakec
<yang> sej tej energy drinki imajo v vecini bedaste trademarke ene par je blo tut slovenskih
<idioterna> ja no un k je logo naredu je zihr hotu hebrejscino napisat
<idioterna> totally.
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim sigurno je izhajal iz hebrejscine
<yang> razlaga v videu je dost verjetna
<idioterna> ja pa je vseen napacna
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-18
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Gets Tentative Release Date of April 23, 2015  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LQiTDDx6P-4/ubuntu-15-04-release-schedule-date-vivid-vervet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42385#Comment_42385
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42386#Comment_42386
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42387#Comment_42387
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ucer so pushnal lollypop na nexusa :)
<zdobersek> na _tvojga_ nexusa ;>
<napsy> o ja :)
<napsy> se bo treba mal privadit
<CrazyLemon> napsy vem ja :D
<CrazyLemon> [22:00:36] <CrazyLemon> evo..OTA updejt za nexus 5 tudi v sloveniji
<napsy> \o/
<napsy> ze mas?
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja.. takoj ko je bil factory image releasean sm v dobri uri mel tudi na nexusu 5.0 :D
<napsy> :)
<dz0ny> ^^ hipster
<CrazyLemon> nism mogu čakat ker nisem vedel kako dolgo bo trajalo :)
<napsy> js sm si pa ponoc poupgrejdu
<napsy> kok ti je nov interface?
<CrazyLemon> napsy meni zakon .. drugim not so much
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je preveč ios-ish  :)
<napsy> tko, treba se bo privadit
<CrazyLemon> kako se tebi zdi? :)
<napsy> aja, ne poznam tolk ios
<napsy> morm se privadit
<napsy> fil ne najdem bliznice za vibrate-only
<napsy> ful*
<CrazyLemon> napsy zmanjšaj glasnost na 0 :)
<napsy> vcasih je blo to bol enostavno
<CrazyLemon> napsy na play store se zihr najde kak widget za to :)
<napsy> pa tist app meni mi je grd ker je zdj kr bel
<napsy> ja juhuu :)
<yang> jst pa sam IOS poznam
<yang> ios pa ne
<idioterna> iOS ne poznas.
<yang> iOS je apple right ?
<CrazyLemon> napsy mene ne moti.. bi mi bil pa bl všeč če bi bil transparent :)
<idioterna> mislm da ja
<CrazyLemon> pa manjkajo mi možnosti za dodajanje drugih nastavitev za hitr dostop v notification area :)
<CrazyLemon> dosti tega je že na cyanogenmodu :)
<yang> iOS (previously iPhone OS) is a mobile operating system developed by Apple Inc.
<yang> tega ne poznam
<yang> mislim, nisem delal z njim
<idioterna> nc posebnga ni
<idioterna> yang: evo, se fizicn analog free softveru
<idioterna> https://www.ifixit.com/Manifesto
<yang> razen da ga je mel prjatu in je reku "prtisn kle ...." pa sem ga slajdal pa pravim "ne prime" on pa "Mors veckrat probat"
<yang> tko da majo zdej moj fingerprint na apple & Co
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> zihr te bodo zdaj kloniral :)
<napsy> zdj mu lahka kak umpor podtaknejo
<yang> heh
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @18.11.2014 10:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:42, Kulminacija: 10:48:29, Sončni zahod: 15:29:17
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 21min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/aktualno/kako-se-razlikujejo-uporabniki-applovih-in-androidovih-naprav
<Seniorita> Kako se razlikujejo uporabniki Applovih in Androidovih naprav? | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Vas zanima, kakšna je razlika med uporabniki Applovih in Androidovih naprav, pa niste pripravljeni verjeti ljudskim modrostim. Nič lažjega, britanski statistični podatki opišejo precej zanimivo zgodbo.«
<yang> iOS je baje veliko bolje narejen in retina displayi so boljsi kot android displayi
<idioterna> nonsense.
<idioterna> "android display" ne obstaja.
<yang> ni glih nonsense, poznam enga razvijalca aplikacij mi je to povedal, ker je delal z vsemi moznimi telefoni
<yang> iphone ma bolj cisto sliko zarad retine
<yang> in tud android ma precej slab audit, kar se programja tice
<CrazyLemon> bolj čisto sliko :D
<yang> razen ce uporabljas recimo f-droid
<yang> CrazyLemon: no sej ves, kaj sem mislil, boljso resolucijo majo
<zdobersek> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4592903,00.html
<Seniorita> German village plays prank on neo-Nazis - Israel News, Ynetnews
<Seniorita> »News, World News: Residents of Wunsiedel, where Hitler's deputy Rudolf Hess is buried, are tired of yearly invasion of neo Nazis to their village, so they decide neo-Nazis can march for a good cause.«
<CrazyLemon> yang ampak nimajo :D 6+ ima zdaj boljšo resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> oni so meli povprečno resolucijo..samo zaslon je bil majhen
<CrazyLemon> in posledično je bil dpi višji kot večji androidi :)
<CrazyLemon> 6+ ima full hd ..6ka pa hd
<yang> retina je specialno delana samo za apple produkte
<yang> ampak ti se kar tolazi CrazyLemon
<yang> zdaj ko imas nexusa
<CrazyLemon> yang tudi ko nisem mel nexusa nisem pogrešal te "tvoje" retine ki je ne poznaš :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri nexusu.. samsung ima boljše zaslone :)
<yang> jst pac priznam da ima apple bolj dodelan produkt za mobilno telefonijo, ker verjamem tistemu razvijalcu ki je expert za to podrocje
<yang> ceprav imam sam android/replicant
<yang> nevem zakaj bi trdil drugace
<napsy> zakaj je apple vecji 'expert' kot google?
<slax0r> ker prodajajo jabolka in ne buce
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> slax0r: zdej lizike, pa robote
<dz0ny> japke lahko vsakdo
<yang> ios je bolj dodelan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42388#Comment_42388
<napsy> yang: kje pa si to prebral? :)
<yang> ta razvijalec mi je povedal. in zakaj mu  verjamem, ker dela tudi z linuxom in je expert
<napsy> trolla se ponoc ...
<napsy> ko ze vsi spimo :)
<dz0ny> sam res
<zdobersek> idioterna: zakaj si mu lagal?
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tokrat si si zaslužil :>
<slax0r> tudi jaz delam z linuxom ze vrsto let, pa odkrito povedano nimam pojma o ios in me niti ne zanima ;)
<pitastrudl> ios je najbolsi
<pitastrudl> ;D
<napsy> a inyOurassS
<idioterna> yang: _iOS_ ima boljso resolucijo kot _android_?
<idioterna> a se hecas?
<dz0ny> trola :)
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno..ker je apple zaslon boljši kot android zaslon :p
<idioterna> mhm
<pitastrudl> k to men ful pomen ce ma bolsi ekran
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ja za porn je bolje ne?
<pitastrudl> haha
<napsy> za port ne rabis hd
<dz0ny> drugi filmi so itak sam cgi
<napsy> porn*
<slax0r> kaj da ne
<slax0r> 3d...
<idioterna> dizli majo ful boljse avtoradije k bencinarji.
<napsy> js rad gledam v najbol low-res, ostalo naredi domisljija
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> res majo! ker so dizli bl glasni pa potrebujejo boljše avtoradie da preglasijo motor!
<slax0r> rabis tksno resolucijo da vidis kako mame od igralk jokajo od sramu
<CrazyLemon> makes sense doesnt it
<pitastrudl> lok
<idioterna> js mam 4k monitor
<idioterna> pa nism se porna gledu na njem
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: I beg to differ! :P
<idioterna> nocm met nocnih mor.
<yang> drugacna tehnologija je baje v ekranih
<idioterna> yang: halo!
<idioterna> yang: kaksno zvezo ma pa operacijski sistem z ekranom?
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..kje so kokice!!
<pitastrudl> ni jih
<napsy> damn, js pa morm na malco
<pitastrudl> idioterna pojedu vse
<slax0r> pa ne zdaj
<slax0r> k postaja zanimiv
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> lih zdej bom feministke omenu
<idioterna> pol se pa le pazte.
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<yang> ma ti si sam ena feministka idioterna
<yang> lahk se priduzis klubu
<idioterna> prjavla te bom na tramvajkomando
<dz0ny> hm kje je blo ze to
<idioterna> pa bos dobu restraining order
<dz0ny> to so gadi?
<idioterna> in se mi ne bos smel prblizat na manj k tri kanale
<idioterna> po abecedi
<idioterna> klubu se pa nam prdruzla, k sm samostojna zenska.
<idioterna> a mi pride kdo odpret kumare, ne morm
<yang> :)
<yang> mi smo mel za to doma "klesce"
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/unbit/vpn-ws
<Seniorita> unbit/vpn-ws · GitHub
<Seniorita> »vpn-ws - A VPN system over websockets«
<yang> stari je pa tko kumare odpiral, da so ble vse konice nozev zakrivlene :)
 * pitastrudl puts kumare into a sack, throws the sack in the river, and hurls the river into space.
<idioterna> nasilnez
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<napsy> ste najdl konsenz ka je bols, ios al android? :)
<zdobersek> Windows Mobile!
<dz0ny> ubuntu touch , please !
<idioterna> http://phys.org/news/2014-11-elusive-dark-gps-satellites.html
<Seniorita> Elusive dark matter may be detected with GPS satellites
<Seniorita> »The everyday use of a GPS device might be to find your way around town or even navigate a hiking trail, but for two physicists, the Global Positioning System might be a tool in directly detecting and measuring dark matter, so far an elusive but ubiquitous form of matter responsible for the formation ...«
<napsy> kok pa gre s tistim galileo?
<napsy> bo se v mojem zivljenju uporaben? :D
<dz0ny> 2025 komi
<dz0ny> mislim da so jih par zgubil
<dz0ny> niso v pravi orbiti
<idioterna> napsy: dokler je linux je vseen, ane
<napsy> userji mal linuxa vidijo
<idioterna> dunno js ga kr dost vidm
<napsy> povprecen phone uporabnik ne tolk :)
<idioterna> sej nism povprecn
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/razmerevgorah/photos/a.607859999292008.1073741829.606123396132335/779408022137204/?type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Razmere v Gorah - Mobilne objave | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Še ena #live ❄️ Sirarna Zadnji Vogel in Žičnice Vogel Bohinj, d.d.Foto: D.K.«
<napsy> oh goodie
<napsy> sneg
<slax0r> res? kje?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja vogel
<lynxlynxlynx> bogi debian
<dz0ny> kaj
<dz0ny> a spet kdo odstopu?
<lynxlynxlynx> še en od prejšnjih project lead-ov jim dela štalo
<napsy> debilian :<
<napsy> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> why the hate?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: link?
<napsy> tk so vcasih pravl :)
<lynxlynxlynx> samo poglej komentarje na lwn na zadnji dve debianovi novici
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2411-1: mountall vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2411-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6233/gps-problem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42389#Comment_42389
<dz0ny> a ze kdo uporablja guix?
<dz0ny> http://www.gnu.org/software/guix/
<napsy> zgleda zanimiv
<napsy> http://www.gnu.org/software/dmd/
<Seniorita> dmd - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<napsy> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Native Linux Twitter App ‘CoreBird’ Impresses With Latest Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_sVrIS1PWYI/linux-twitter-app-corebird-new-release
<yang> http://www.eventim.si/si/vstopnice/slovenija-kolumbija-ljubljana-center-stozice-stadion-720524/performance.html
<Seniorita> SLOVENIJA - KOLUMBIJA, nogometna tekma (Ljubljana, 18.11. - november 2014) ~ Kupite vstopnice
<Seniorita> »Kupite vstopnice za SLOVENIJA - KOLUMBIJA - torek, 18. nov. 2014, 18:00, Center Stožice - Stadion, Ljubljana, Slovenija na Eventim.«
<dz0ny> napsy: :D
<dz0ny> pal mas pa se runit
<dz0ny> potem*
<yang> http://www.mandelbulber.com/
<Seniorita> Mandelbulber ::: 3D fractal explorer ::: open source / 64-bit / ray marcher
<zdobersek> runit?
<zdobersek> more like ruinit
<zdobersek> AMIRITE EH
<yang> hm
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n36yF2RdY2A
<neett> kdo tu?
<pitastrudl> mogoče
<neett> si ziher?
<neett> ce kdo mogoce ve,... mam nexus 5, pa RAvno danes sem dobil system updejt na android 5....
<yang> J.J.M. kva trobjo
<neett> mam pa rootanega,..  pa custom recovery.... pa negre instalacija skoz.... je krivo to?
<zdobersek> paging CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<pitastrudl> neett: ja kaj a maš custom rom al stock
<pitastrudl> kokr vem morš met stock recovery če hočš OTA uradni
<pitastrudl> drguače pa vprašaj CrazyLemon k ma nexus 5
<CrazyLemon> neett root ni važen.. ampak če si kakorkoli spreminjal /system
<CrazyLemon> potem ne boš mogu updejtat prek OTA
<pitastrudl> kokr vem, root spremeni fajle v /system?
<CrazyLemon> a ne spremeni v /bin ? :)
<neett> rom se je stock
<CrazyLemon> neett backup pa factory image flash :)
<neett> ampak recovery je twrp al kaj ze
<neett> xD
<neett> ja ki naj dobim sliko ?
<neett> XD
<CrazyLemon> neett kako ki.. na uradni strani
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je že 6 dni
 * dz0ny pozabu geslo za freenode
<dz0ny> :D
<neett> ja nisem trezern zaj, poisi mi XD
<CrazyLemon> neett če nisi trezen potem boljše da pustis flashanje za zdaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nekam dosti ti pozabiš ta gesla :)
<dz0ny> hehe, ne znam brez pasword managerja več
<neett> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images ?
<Seniorita> Factory Images for Nexus Devices - Android — Google Developers
<idioterna> valda mors met password manager
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<CrazyLemon> neett ja
<dz0ny> anny: si dobila kak msg?
<anny> ?
<anny> kakšnen msg naj bi dobila?
<CrazyLemon> js sm dobu!
<CrazyLemon> anny en kinky..ne želiš vedet :/
<anny> em...ima jabuk kakšne popadke?
 * CrazyLemon was scared for a few moments
<CrazyLemon> anny ne..to je ta msg kerga dz0ny  omenja :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: ENTER SHIKARI - THE LAST GARRISON
<anny> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kinky?
<dz0ny> argumentiraj...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pozabi!
<CrazyLemon> in .rt se ne ujema s tem kar se dejansko predvaja
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
<idioterna> koncno sm odkril uporabno vrednost teh nasitkov za te biciklisticne challenge na stravi
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/fancy-pants.jpg
<anny> je suni prišila kolenčnike?
<idioterna> ne, js sm jih
<idioterna> no, toyota od babice jih je
<idioterna> ampak sm jo js drmal :)
<anny> elektrika jo je drmala
<idioterna> tut ja
<CrazyLemon> hm.. majhne hlače nosiš
<anny> Krejzi, ni pomembno kaj je v hlačah?
<idioterna> pa tole sm tut sliku
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/yang-gre-pocasneje.jpg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to so od zigata
<CrazyLemon> anny obviously, zato pa se hvali z našitki :)
<idioterna> js ne trgam hlac na kolenih ampak na gleznjih in bokih
<anny> nabavi ščitnike za verigo
<idioterna> aja ne sej ni to problem
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> ne vem ce ti smem pokazat
<anny> kaj je danes z vami?
<idioterna> kako me je izsilil en pes
<idioterna> pri spustu z orl proti lavrici
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/a-terrier-did-this.jpg
<anny> ouč
<idioterna> sej to je blo junija
<idioterna> zdej se mi nc ne pozna nikjer
<pitastrudl> lol idioterna
<idioterna> pa itak sm trmast kot se za komuniste spodobi in sm se 70km naredu pol
<idioterna> predn sm prsu domov in so me slikal tkole
<idioterna> sm pa dodal mal komedije v padec
<idioterna> ker sm se ustavu tko da sm sedel na asfaltu in drzal bicikl v iztegnjeni roki nad glavo
<idioterna> in seveda mi je potem bidon padu iz nosilca na glavo
<anny> bicikl ni dražji od tvoje glave
<CrazyLemon> bicycle > * ane!
<idioterna> ce bi me kdo snemal bi bil zdaj ziher youtube celebrity
<idioterna> anny: kaj ma pa to veze? :)
<idioterna> mislm men je vseen kok stane bicikl
<idioterna> nocm da mi na glavo pade :)
<idioterna> nc, ziga hoce da mu pomagam hiso sestavt
<idioterna> bbl
<anny> no ta razlaga ni bila povsem odkritosrčna...my5%
<idioterna> sej sm mel celado btw
<idioterna> sam stebre je rabu zgleda
<idioterna> anny: kera razlaga?
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: ker pw manager pa uporablas
<anny> nočeš, da ti na glavo pade?
<idioterna> ja, kolo
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> jsm letu cez balanco
<idioterna> kolo je pa potem name padlo
<idioterna> ampak sem ga ujel
<idioterna> z roko, ne z glavo :)
<idioterna> premocno sem zaviral k mi je pes zalaufu tik pred kolo
<anny> upam, da nisi psa povozil?
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: mitro
<idioterna> ne, se je umaknu
<idioterna> se vedno ne vem, cigav je bil
<idioterna> padel sem pred eno bajto, kjer imajo psa, ki ga poznam
<idioterna> ampak to je bil en drug
<idioterna> mogoce se je tista psica gonila, pa so se zato tuji okoli bajte sukali
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/doli-spi.jpg
<idioterna> k vem da je na internetu cist premal fotk mackov
<anny> it's so fluffy i'm gonna die!!
<pitastrudl> awww muci :3
<idioterna> to je ta mack
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/z-dolijem-pri-babici.jpg
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: kaj pa keepas al pa lastpass? mnenja
<anny> o_O
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: breveč kompliciran ui
 * CrazyLemon uporablja lastpass in nima pripomb
<dz0ny> pa skoz mi teži
<dz0ny> ta je dost simpl pa dost secure
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: js tut uporablam lastpass, maš premium?
 * anny uporablja keepassX
<CrazyLemon> idioterna holy fck.. ta mačka je huge
<dz0ny> keepas je tko kot mercator trgovka z pika kartico
<pitastrudl> res me mika premium, da bi uporablu tut na androidu
<idioterna> macek.
<anny> ma res koliko kil ima?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> ne pusti se stehtat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope.. ne vidim potrebe po premium
<idioterna> je mal necimrn :)
<idioterna> cak to bi pa mogoce loh zdele k je zaspan
<anny> boji se stigme
<idioterna> ga na finto vrgu.
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> ne pusti se zvagat
<idioterna> nc ne bo
<neett> CrazyLemon, i did it,... samo zaj se pa boota ze 2 min,.. 3min oO xD
<neett> a ne,.. je ze...
<idioterna> dz0ny: a, sej zdej pa je
<idioterna> neett: ja, to je normalno
<CrazyLemon> neett to je normalno
<idioterna> da se prvic dalj casa boota
<idioterna> dz0ny: http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-30097648
<Seniorita> BBC News - Comet landing: Organic molecules detected by Philae
<Seniorita> »The Philae lander has detected organic molecules on the surface of its comet, scientists have confirmed.«
<anny> O_O
<pitastrudl> w000t
 * pitastrudl plays x-files music
<anny> that...spooky
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XFot3xrVbA
<Seniorita> Congestion Cars - YouTube
<idioterna> tkole je blo
<idioterna> po severni obvoznci celo pot do jars
<yang> Evo, se Saannah mirror sem submital
<pitastrudl> idioterna: kdaj to
<yang> Savannah
<idioterna> prejle.
<pitastrudl> aja zdej
<yang> pa ni porn
<pitastrudl> svašta
<yang> ceprav se tko bere
<yang> o anny si pogledala se kak movie ?
<idioterna> yang: a si vidu kaj si naredu
<yang> kaj ?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XFot3xrVbA
<Seniorita> Congestion Cars - YouTube
<pitastrudl> lol
<yang> aja fuzbal pac
<anny> žleht
<idioterna> yang: kasn fuzbal
<yang> ni zadost parkingov
<idioterna> fuzbala se ne spila z avti.
<anny> repka igra
<yang> a ni to kle pr stozcah '
<yang> ceprav kle kolesarska ni dvignjena, hm
<anny> stožice
<anny> od wtc se spusti navzdol
<yang> anny: zdajle je tekma, kolumbija vs. slovenija
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @18.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 98%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:42, Kulminacija: 10:48:29, Sončni zahod: 15:29:17
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 21min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> revcki bodo zmrznl latinosi
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.2°C @18.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: jugovzhodnik 0.7 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:29, Kulminacija: 10:51:39, Sončni zahod: 15:33:50
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 24min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> aha ze vem kje je
<yang> od verovskove proti WTCju , am I right idioterna ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam sej zabasan je blo ze na izvozu s celovske
<yang> obvoz je zdajle tukaj je vojkova samo enosmerna
<yang> tko da ce prides iz druge strani, si za ene pol ure dober da prides naokoli spet
<pitastrudl> no vsaj ena dobra stran kopra je da skor nikol ni prometa
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> ma kle smo cist zaprti, kadar je kaksen dogodek
<pitastrudl> kdaj ko sm ob petkih pršu v lj sm rabu 45 minut da sm pršu iz enga dela obvoznice do druzga dela
<pitastrudl> res svašta
<yang> hm
<pitastrudl> iz kopra v lj sm pa rabu 50min
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> po obvoznici gre ponavadi hitreje kot skozi center med 15-17h
<pitastrudl> ja takrat sm biu tm okol 16ih
<yang> sploh zdej ko je center skrcen, ker ni alternative pametne
<yang> tam na tivolski se zmer zabase ze kak kilometer prej kot vcasih
<pitastrudl> sem iz jarš tko da grem direkt iz obvoznice
<idioterna> yang: cist zaprti?
<pitastrudl> nč grem jest na bone
<pitastrudl> bbl
<idioterna> yang: jsm z 38km/h letel skoz vas zaselek.
<yang> idioterna: jst ce se le da ne hodim med 15-17 z avtom
<yang> sem ze pogruntal da je najvecja gneca takrat, ali pa zjutraj med 7.8
<yang> 7-8
<anny> 7-9 in popoldan 14-17
<yang> ja
<slax0r> \o
<yang> bi mel moped, ce bi ga imel kje za spravit
<anny> nova poslovna ideja
<anny> izposoja vesp
<yang> vespa(LJ)
<yang> terminali za mopede
<anny> tako ja
<yang> sej nevem a je za moped tudi prepovedan promet skozi center, verjetno samo za tiste nad 50 ccm, ker pod 50 ccm se smatra da je kolo z motorjem....
<anny> do 25 km/h
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak res ne vidim mopedistov po centru
<anny> yang, kolo z motorjev gre lahko po kolesarski
<yang> ja, pa brez celade ga lahko peljes
<yang> to so tej ciao-ti
<yang> in podobni
<yang> iz italije so jih ogromno uvozili, ker tam so prepovedali 2 cilindricne mopede al nekaj
<yang> pr nas pa je zaenkrat se dovoljeno
<idioterna> smrdijo, btw
<yang> ja
<yang> ful
<idioterna> ce ze vozite, vozite take na elektriko, prosim.
<yang> ja unga pa ne sllisis ko ti pride za hrbtom
<yang> ce glihne trobi
<anny> moped>avto
<anny> kar se tiče izpustov
<yang> jst bi mel tut elektricnega, nobenga hrupa ne povzroca in ne svinja
<LorD_DDooM> Tu pri nas se en tipček vsak dan 4 km do službe pripelje z električnim skirojem..zadeva gre ziher 25 km/h
<yang> a ves kaj nardijo tisti, ki so ob B izpit
<yang> kupjo si elektricni avto
<yang> ali pa sposodijo za tisti cas ko nimajo izpita
<yang> pac kdor se znajde
<anny> v spodnji šiški je reklama za avto, ki ga lahko voziš z izpitom za moped
<yang> ja
<yang> sam so dragi tej avti
<anny> s 3 kolesi
<yang> ne je tut 4 kolesni
<yang> zgleda kot smart
<LorD_DDooM> Axxo 50 ccm al kaj je že
<yang> ja
<LorD_DDooM> Samo je glasen
<yang> vozis ga lahko z 16 leti
<anny> lušni so
<yang> v bistvu tudi avto lahko vozis z 16 leti, ce imas ob sebi voznika ki ima mensezdi 10 let izpit
<anny> ja
<yang> sosed je naredu un junior izpit ko je mel 16 let
<yang> pol ko je mel 18 pa je mogu se taglavnega polozit
<anny> yang, liffe bo moral počakati na konec tedna
<yang> ker vcasih ko sem jaz delal si moral bit 18
<yang> glih sem sel gledat, da sem ga naredil malo predno sem dopolnil 19 let
<lynxlynxlynx> že navaden skiro je super, če je kolo fuč
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/2014.png
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh uni z boljšimi gumami; maš komot 10km/h povprečje
<yang> mislim, avto izpit je nekako ena boljsih znanj ki ga lahko imas
<idioterna> to je moj heatmap za letos
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz ga nimam :P
<yang> ker dejansko gres lahko kamorkoli
<yang> ce imas avto
<yang> brez tega si vezan pa na javni prevoz oz. ostale moznosti prevoza
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ja, res
<idioterna> totally
<idioterna> yang: ti si res cist mentalno omejen s tem avtomobilom
<yang> idioterna: kako bos ti prsu v rovte v pol ure brez avta ?
<idioterna> sploh nimas nobene perspektive.
<idioterna> s kolesom.
<idioterna> kako bos pa ti z avtom prsu v pol ure v rovte?
<anny> ne se kregat fantje
<yang> kaj pa ce imas 2 zaklja cementa za pripeljat ?
<idioterna> ce se iz BS3 ne mores?
<idioterna> kaj pa ce mas 40 kubikov sodra za pripeljat?
<yang> to nimas nikol
<idioterna> aja
<anny> naročiš kamion
<yang> ja
<idioterna> js tut dveh zakljov cementa nikol nimam v rovte za peljat
<idioterna> ce bi pa kdaj mel, bi pa narocil avto.
<yang> al pa si sposodis kombi katerega lahko vozis z B izpitom
<yang> tisto gre do 3.5 tone
<idioterna> ja, ampak ti pravis, da samo z avtom lahko kam gres
<anny> obstajajo tud tovornjaki za b izpit
<yang> anny: hm, ne vem
<idioterna> kar je cist izkrivljeno.
<yang> idioterna: pravim, da je najbolj prakticno
<idioterna> ne, niti priblizno ni prakticno
<idioterna> nimas kje parkirat, drago je ko svinja
<lynxlynxlynx> helikopter je najboljš bolj
<idioterna> na leto spusis vec kot jurja evrov za povprecen avto
<idioterna> ma ne za povprecen
<idioterna> za staro kanto
<anny> http://najemkombija.expert-selitve.si/izposoja-kamiona
<Seniorita> Izposoja kamiona
<idioterna> ce je povprecen je 3+
<Seniorita> »Izposoja tovornjaka, ki ga je moč voziti z izpitom B kategorije.«
<lynxlynxlynx> 1 ura letenja
<idioterna> najbolj prakticne so goretex superge.
<idioterna> najhitrejsi je ziher bicikl
<lynxlynxlynx> usnjene, tex je bolj meh
<idioterna> ker v povprecju vec kot 90% potovanj naredis po mestu
<idioterna> za tistih petkrat na leto ko rabis avto
<idioterna> se pa ne splaca lastit avtomobila
<idioterna> ampak si ga sposodis
<anny> ja
<anny> čakam na en pošten car sharing sistem!
<idioterna> mislis uber
<idioterna> to bi blo kr uredu
<anny> whateva
<idioterna> a si vidla kako uber deluje?
<idioterna> kr awesome je
<anny> za primere, ko je treba pripeljati kaj večjega ali kam iti
<idioterna> aja to
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mene moja mama poklice, kadar rabi avto
<anny> če imaš zelo aktiven life, je avto včasih premalo
<idioterna> potem si ga pa jaz sposodim in jo peljem
<idioterna> prilagajat se mora pa lih tolk kot se morajo drugi prometnim zamaskom
<idioterna> anny: https://www.uber.com/
<Seniorita> Uber
<Seniorita> »Get a taxi, private car or rideshare from your mobile phone. Uber connects you with a driver in minutes. Use our app in cities around the world.«
<anny> ja, poznam
<anny> zadnjič sem prilepila link
<idioterna> vsi moji kolegi iz san francisca se sam se na to vozjo
<idioterna> zdej je su en ljubljancan tja in je cist navdusen nazaj prsu
<idioterna> da kdaj bo to pr ns
<idioterna> no pol je pa prebral kako se v nemciji pravdajo
<anny> tudi pri nas se bodo
<idioterna> taksisti bojo kr up in arms ja
<anny> wait and get popcorn
<idioterna> sej mam ze kolo :)
<anny> za to bo ogromno zanimanja
<anny> že na prevoz.org imajo kar prometa
<yang> idioterna: jst nisem navdusen nad idejo, da me drugi prevazajo, imam slabe izkusnje s taksisti, sem se priblizno cel mesec vozil s taksijem v sluzbo
<anny> yang, uber ima zelo stroge pogoje
<anny> lažje bodo skenslali pijanega voznika kot taksi družba svojega zaspolenega
<yang> in zadnic je sosed znoru, ko sem mu reku, da ce ni placa, ga malo zaparkiram do 7h zjutri, pa je rekel "kaj ce moram ob 2h zjutraj nujno nekam" pa sem mu rekel naj vzame taksi, pa je popizdil
<anny> never underestimate carlove
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz sem se pa zavestno odločil; parkrat na leto sem manj v hribih, si pa prišparam tolk ene energije in keša
<yang> uber ma verjetno nek rating sistem, da napises kako si  bil zadovoljen z voznjo kar je ok
<anny> psihoanalitiki bi imeli kaj povedati o tem nadomestku ali podaljšku penisa
<anny> yang - ja
<anny> tudi na prevoz.org imajo sistem, pa je bolj neuradna zadeva
<yang> anny: in lahko kasneje dobis boljse voznike oz. izbiras med njimi, in tudi sami se trudijo, da gre vse kkot po maslu, da ne dobijo slabih tock
<yang> mogoce bom jaz zacel za uber vozit, pa me bo idioterna kdaj najel, k lepo vozim
<anny> dobra
<yang> recimo kaj je problem z nasimi taksiji, ce moras zival peljati k veterinarju recimo
<anny> tudi jaz te bom, če boš imel dobre ocene
<yang> enkrat sem rekel "prosim za taxi za psa"
<anny> nočejo te spustiti v avto
<anny> ker pušča dlako
<yang> pa so mi poslali enega, ki je norel da mora pes sedeti pod zadnjim zicem
<yang> pa ni blo nobenega placa tam
<yang> in potem da mu moram spucati zadnji sedez je cakal dol 20 minut
<yang> pa sploh ni bil umazan, razen parih dlak
<yang> pes pa ravno z operacije
<yang> mater mu
<yang> nevem kaj so mi takega bedaka poslali
<anny> in kako bi reagiral ti, če bi prisedel nekdo z blatnimi škornji=
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> jaz bi mu reku da naj pazi, da se ne umaze, ker imamo mi ful svinjski avto skos :)
<yang> ena je vozila taxi za zivali potem se ji pa je avto pokvaril
<anny> evo, nova tržna niša
<idioterna> nov renault 5 stane 50-250 evrov
<yang> no un taxist je bil nesramen, pes je bil skoraj v dveh kosih on pa je hotel da ga stlacim zadaj za zic
<idioterna> pa zadost dobr je za vozit avtomobile
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> za vozit zivali.
<yang> sja nisem narocil taxija povedal sem prosim nekoga ki bo peljal zival
<yang> in so pac poslali enega, lahko bi tudi rekli da ne delajo tega ane
<anny> dog taxi
<anny> taxipes fik
<yang> ja mislim ni napacna ideja
<yang> ce imas dobro reklamo
<yang> bi imel sigurno promet
<yang> una je mela bolj en star avto za te namene
<yang> ravno zaradi tega da ni bil sterilen
<anny> problem bi bila reakcija obstoječih taxi driverjev
<idioterna> ko jih jebe.
<idioterna> naj se prilagodijo
<yang> ponavadi ljudje imajo ze sami avte ko peljejo zival k veterinarju
<anny> hm....raje bi se bilo izpogajat za vaj navidezen mir
<anny> yang, ne vsi
<anny> kakšen starejši nima
<idioterna> no ampak ce mas ze taksi
<idioterna> mas potem lahko tudi kar full service
<idioterna> pa se strizes pse na domu in pocnes take reci
<yang> misllim ce imas taksi pac racunas na svinjarijo, kaj pa ko pijane vozis, pa ti kaksen zadaj kozla
<idioterna> peljes kaksnega na sprehod
<idioterna> mu zamenjas vodo in das hrano
<anny> te malo pogrize...
<idioterna> ah, to ni panike, se navadis
<idioterna> za kriticne situacije pac nosis s seboj en un elektrosoker
<idioterna> za psa obvladat je ponavadi dovolj pasji briket.
<idioterna> al pa penasta zogica
<anny> idioterna - zvita nogavica
<CrazyLemon> al pa noga :)
<anny> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/every-dog-owner-should-learn-these-20-diy-pet-projects.html
<Seniorita> Every Dog Owner Should Learn These 20 DIY Pet Projects
<Seniorita> »DIY dog owner projects that will make your life easier and your dog much happier.«
<anny> ful dobre ideje
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> zvita noga??
<anny> juh, sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa ne!
<anny> Krejzi, posodi svojo v znanstvene namene
<CrazyLemon> anny moja ni zvita :
<CrazyLemon> :(
<anny> pa bo
<CrazyLemon> bully
 * anny pokaže jezik
<CrazyLemon> bully pa še nesramna?!? to je pa višek!
 * anny poboža krejzija po glavici
 * CrazyLemon spusti Maxa na anny 
<CrazyLemon> boš zdaj vidla hudiča
 * anny jo ucvre
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> no..da preverim če imam kakšno sliko maxa.. da boš vedela zakaj bežiš :D
<CrazyLemon> no max pa vinny sta na sliki :)
<anny> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhUUExQWFBUXFxcXFxcYGBgXHBwcFBwXGBQVFxocHCggGBwlHBwXITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkICYsNCwsLCwsLCwsLDQ0LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAK8BIAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAIDBAUGBwj/xABDEAACAQIEAgcFBQUGBgMAAAABAhEAAwQSITEFQQYTIlFhcYEykaGxwRQjQtHwB1JicuE0gpKywtIVJDNDovFTc5P/xAAbAQACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGB//EADARAAICAQMDAwMCB
<anny> QUAAAAAAAABAgMRBCExBRJBEyJRYXGBFdEUMjSRwSMzQlKh/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwCsTQomhXLPoWRVx3FcRnuud9cigfw6R6tNdgfDesbgvCWQ57oGYaKAZjvbzOtCMWsplco1rjO5LwXhQtDO+tw/+I7h+datCaNBqrrjXFRjwICrdnAE6nSp8DhFK5iNatEkaVbXX3M52s1zr9sOTh+mOACXLTj8QZT5rBX4FvdXPXm0jmTHv/pXddMbGbDl+dtg/p7LfA/CuDIl/IfE/r40WwxI85bNyk2+WIRnjuX5n+lTGo1GrHyHu/8AZqSqJFYqVIVHebkNzp5d5pJZAVozJ93pUhpjHKNPICnUMAmq9xNRPMEH4EfWn/aV/eB8tajvXl01Egg66b6fWpRTyJjcDt8D6VaZZFULF1VZgZ3kaHyjSrJQsQCCzMQFQ
<anny> a6nQAAbk1OcX3AnsNW9B12pYkbHvrS4v0Sxdm0bzYeEUSWUqxUcywB08d4rJS5mt+X6+VPt4YhlAqToN/1vSsrnMbDv5nyqe64QQsD9c/GnnDx5IpDFC2/E/L0rZ6PYJrjLdOiKTl/iI09wrm7rkmTXR9DcYZa0dozL6QGHyqTjtk6XTXF6iKl+PudXNChRqg9ihUqMUqBgFOFCiDQJhVoqUXP4RUdKmQZKLg/dFLrR+6KYDSoFgBoU4ihlpAAUqcBQigAUKfloZaANDg96GK99Xr4rDtAyI3reVCV13q2qWGcXqdSz3IzeLWQ9i6p2a2494NeXWLnYznmMx91dv074mbdvqbZh7g7RH4UOh8iToPI1xdwbLyJA9BrU7Zdx5+b3HWhCjv8Aqd6fUCoGkljvsDEeGlRum8MwjXeqGssjkuVH+Lxj66/SoxaOk
<anny> XG/8T9KDWmkHPt3r3+VJJfIZJGMuB3An6D60r4JKKoks4UAcydh6mKiCOCT2W94/OrOA4gbV607W5C3FaARrlIJAnwqSW6wGTd4x0PxOHtC65tNAzOiv2gAJOWQM8c4rmbksO0MqjXx/pWp0n41cx7i4yIgt5haXU7kSzt+I6achVGyGjtEE+ApywuORLcjs2UP4f176dwvFtauG5YJVgrKrsA4GbQsk/ijY1LzAAJJMBQCST3ADU0UsXSguLbi2bgtB2ZVGdiAFIJzDx0oi5PgeDsbP7RrbWWt4my+coylreUqxKkTlJBWe7WvN8JCwGkjfuEwN60uL8OuWXyXkNtoBEkEGZAIYaHY+6s6JHiP18qtXBFk9/FHUARUIBO9BCDJ9BU1LZAwMJq30W0xK+TD4VUmrXR8/wDNW/En5GhcM06L/fh90d5Rp0Uoq
<anny> k9vkAoRT+VKkHcNikBTqVAdwopUqNBEQojwpAU6mIFKlFCgQqQpUKBjooUaVAiTCkBwTtNa3E+IJYtNdc6AaDmxPsqPEmsSa5jpHxFrri3PYtHQd7kak+QMDzNH3OV1Vdtan+DL4hiXuF7twy7GT3CNlXwA0qJvbXyb6VIySPMVWtuewTylT56fl8acXk80yZrKkyQJ76jbC9zMPAH86sClUO5oexXay/J/eB9IqveN1dYkDmD3+BrRprLII8Kkp/IsGamOPP3HQ07ry
<anny> ups, se opravičujem
<CrazyLemon> lol :) i dont do base64 :(
<CrazyLemon> anny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141116_145558.jpg     max je na levi :)
<anny> kaj pa tko
<anny> http://www.tuition.io/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Chased-down.gif
<CrazyLemon> nekaj podobnega je max ja.. še posebej če slučajno loviš kerga od otrok, potem je še hujši :)
<CrazyLemon> potem čisto zares ugrizne.. in ne izbira kraja ugriza :)
<anny> joj, s klobasico bi ga takoj podkupila
<CrazyLemon> anny s klobasico bi ga lahko podkupila da naredi trik
<CrazyLemon> roll over recimo
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse :)
<anny> imaš izkušnje s tem krajem ugriza? :)
<CrazyLemon> anny ni bilo nič kritičnega zaenkrat
<anny> kaj mu rečeš da se zavrti?
<CrazyLemon> anny okrog ? :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa me je zadnjič ugriznil za roko.. ker sem lih tekel mimo nečaka pa je mislu da ga želim prijet or smth :)
<anny> da se uleže in zarola po tleh
<anny> eh, to se je samo igral
<CrazyLemon> anny nope :)
<CrazyLemon> ko misli da je nečak/nečakinja v nevarnosti.. kr konkretno ugrizne
<CrazyLemon> ni igra :)
<anny> če je psetina neizkušena, možno :)
<CrazyLemon> nasprotje je pa ta na desni
<CrazyLemon> anny leto je star..Å¡e toliko ne :)
<anny> lahko so kar zaščitniški do otrok
<CrazyLemon> mal preveč včasih :)
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> sm froce spat zdeval
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/v7mZ22P.gif
<anny> guys and a girl, i'm out
<anny> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> Dora Scilipoti via RT <webmasters@gnu.org>
<yang> I have notified the Savannah maintainers. Your mirror should be added
<yang> shortly.
<yang> Thank you!
<yang> sej ne vem zakaj ze prej nisem submital, k prakticno ze 1 let mirrora, sam ni bil published
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje mas sliko od psov
<CrazyLemon> yang v košu
<yang> pokaz
<CrazyLemon> yang ma ne da se mi spet uploadat :)
<yang> dej mal se potrud
<yang> kaksne pse mas
<CrazyLemon> yang nimam js psa.. sestra ma :)
<zdobersek> a pomaranca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ..pomaranca je ena druga
<CrazyLemon> luštna punca :)
<zdobersek> tvoja sestra?
<CrazyLemon> ENA DRUGA
<zdobersek> dve sestri mas?
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> pomaranca & lemona?
<zdobersek> noice
<CrazyLemon> limeta*
<zdobersek> melona*
<yang> sestra z melonami
<yang> ni slabo
<zdobersek> ^ sexist
<yang> jst sem sadje mislil
<dz0ny> get nonce
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> upd: zdej ze vemo tvoj ip :)
<upd> :(
<pitastrudl> te bomo pohekal
<upd> router izklopim pa počakam pa bo drug
<dz0ny> nmap 89.142.46.48 -Pn
<dz0ny> cer
<pitastrudl> čer
<sasa84> čet
<yang> O Saska
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42390#Comment_42390
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/11/vroc_posnetek_mb.aspx
<Seniorita> Vroč posnetek je postal vroča zgodba: ravnatelj in učiteljica že vložila ovadbo (video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Posnetek domnevnega spolnega škandala na srednji strojni šoli v Mariboru je vroča tema pogovorov v državi.«
<CrazyLemon> haha..ja ponarejen je
<CrazyLemon> bogi..zakaj ne prizna :D
<idioterna> sploh mi ni jasn zakaj bi se kdorkoli pogovarjal o tem
<idioterna> how is this important?
<idioterna> mislm sej je lepo da ravnatelj skrbi za dobro pocutje zaposlenih no
<idioterna> ampak ena lastovka se ne prnese pomladi.
<zdobersek> sploh novembra ne
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ti tudi skrbiš za "tako" dobro počutje zaposlenih? :)
<idioterna> v hehe d.o.o. vsekakor
<zdobersek> ne, na Zemanti majo zato kosila
<idioterna> zemanta ma pa mal drugacen rezim
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš! zato se pogovarjamo o tem.. zakaj mora zemanta biti drugačna
<idioterna> ker so odnosi prekompleksni
<dz0ny> jaz lahko sam rečem kudos to him
<idioterna> mislm da bi utegnil bit s sanitarnega vidika sporno, ce bi se js kr v vsake genitalije zakadil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :))))
<dz0ny> tud zato ker bi prej pričakoval obratno :>
<idioterna> men se tut zdi da ponavad sefi pr nas razumejo svojo nadrejeno pozicijo kot pozicijo moci
<idioterna> namest kot odgovornost do zaposlenih
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi prej pričakoval obratno? če je človek sladkosned ..khm :D
<dz0ny> to ste vidl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1VpXeo2gKA
<Seniorita> Огненная вспышка в небе над Свердловской областью - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-414799.html Жители Свердловской области сняли необычное явление: поздним вечером тёмное небо внезапно осветила огненная в...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no ja.. tist vroč posnetek je bil bl zanimiv čeprav tudi ta ni švoh :))
<yang> uceitelji ki plesejo eroticni ples z dijaki...
<yang> dalec smo prisli
<idioterna> yang: kje si pa to vidu?
<idioterna> to pa utegne bit ze sporno
<idioterna> k je obremenjeno z izrazitimi korupcijskimi tveganji.
<yang> spodaj poglej drugi video
<idioterna> kje?
<yang> knjiznicarka
<yang> na unmu linku
<idioterna> kerem?
<idioterna> siol?
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/11/vroc_posnetek_mb.aspx
<Seniorita> Vroč posnetek je postal vroča zgodba: ravnatelj in učiteljica že vložila ovadbo (video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Posnetek domnevnega spolnega škandala na srednji strojni šoli v Mariboru je vroča tema pogovorov v državi.«
<idioterna> ne bom tega baita klikal no
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> who do you take me for
<yang> ja video mas
<yang> spodaj
<idioterna> bom se ksn virus staknu
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> grem js rajs trenirat kunilingus
<idioterna> bbl
<pitastrudl> tyt
<yang> 21:39 < idioterna> men se tut zdi da ponavad sefi pr nas razumejo svojo nadrejeno pozicijo kot pozicijo moci
<yang> 21:40 < idioterna> namest kot odgovornost do zaposlenih
<yang> ja pa tudi mobing izvajajo marsikdaj
<yang> ampak ne samo pri nas
<yang> sigurno so v nadrejenem polozaju ce ti dajejo placo ne
<idioterna> mnja
<yang> sem ze slisal o takih primerih
<yang> od kaksnih (lepih) zensk
<idioterna> mal morm pocakat, ma se za do konca posortirat fotke od sobote
<idioterna> yang: kako so v nadrejenem polozaju?
<idioterna> sej ti ne daje place direktor
<idioterna> direktor skrbi za zakonitost poslovanja
<yang> ja odvisno v manjsih podjetjih je direktor istocasno lastnik
<idioterna> vcasih je ja
<yang> odvisno v kako velikem kolektivu si
<upd> dz0ny, kaj pa je to
<CrazyLemon> verjetno komet :)
<yang> jst sem mel sodelavce, ki so po sihtu igrali tenis z sefom/lastnikom, eden pa je hodil z njim na nedeljske izlete...
<idioterna> men dol visi za sefe
<idioterna> in ce bi bil js lepa zenska in bi mi sef tezil
<idioterna> bi reku "ok" pol mu bi pa odgriznu jajca.
<CrazyLemon> right!
<yang> no ni ravno tako
<idioterna> kva, sej je ful tezko ustavt krvavitev
<yang> jst pozna zenske ki so zaradi tega morale pustiti sluzbo, ker so imele doma pac partnerja
<idioterna> pac reces "nism se nikol tega delala, gagnl mi je"
<idioterna> yang: zaradi umora sefa?
<yang> ne , zaradi mobinga
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> to je edin prov
<idioterna> da pustis idiota k se gre mobing
<idioterna> pa si najdes drug job
<idioterna> taki sefi si pac ne zasluzjo bit sefi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W04JG7_0AE
<Seniorita> Friendly lion - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This a real video. Pls dont forget to share and like«
<idioterna> ce so hkrati lastniki je torej tok bols ce jim firma propade
<yang> mah
<idioterna> ce jim ne propade pol pa ocitno najdejo suckerje k so prpravleni delat za njih
<yang> govoris na pamet
<idioterna> ne, govorim iz izkusenj
<idioterna> a ti misls da sm js po nakljucju menjal sluzbe?
<idioterna> sej nism su vedno na visjo placo
<idioterna> sm su pa vedno na bolje kot sem bil prej, to pa ziher
<idioterna> glavni problem pri nas je da je socialna varnost tok na psu, da si mnogi ne morejo privoscit takemu sefu rect "jebi se s takimi"
<yang> ja ampak ne more se vsak tako zmisljevati kot ti
<yang> sem ti ze povedu, da za strokovnjaka ni problem, lahko kadarkoli pusti job
<yang> pa ga bodo drugje vzeli
<yang> ja
<yang> tako je
<yang> in pac tolerirajo mobing
<pitastrudl> .imdb anchorman 2
<jabuk1> Jebes novice (2013) 119 min Comedy
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.4/10 (92,252 glasov) MT: 61/100
<jabuk1> With the 70s behind him, San Diego's top rated newsman, Ron Burgundy, returns to take New York's first 24-hour news channel by storm.
<idioterna> ja no
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1491970841/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1229340/
<idioterna> naj nehajo
<pitastrudl> .imdb lucy
<idioterna> prej bodo propadle firme kjer sefi izvajajo mobing
<jabuk1> Lucy (2014) 89 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<idioterna> bolje bo za vse.
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.5/10 (119,393 glasov) MT: 61/100
<jabuk1> A woman, accidentally caught in a dark deal, turns the tables on her captors and transforms into a merciless warrior evolved beyond human logic.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4114984217/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872732/
<idioterna> za "beyond human logic" obstaja tut boljsi izraz
<idioterna> "bullshit"
<yang> dokler je logika taka, da za tabo stoji 10 takih, ki cakajo na sluzbo v kriznih razmerah, do takrat se mentaliteta ne bo spremenila
<idioterna> ma kasne krizne razmere lepo te prosm
<idioterna> vi sploh ne razumete
<idioterna> manj kot 50 let nazaj so ljudje pesacili v tovarne po par ur
<idioterna> ker enostavno ni bilo avtobusov
<pitko> večer https://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-1 se to splača?
<Seniorita> LPIC-1 | Linux Professional Institute (LPI)
<idioterna> ziveli so na kmetijah, po 10 ljudi v eni sobici
<idioterna> zdej se pa folk prtozuje da "morm vinjeto kupt"
<idioterna> mrs!
<yang> ja, a ti ves da je nek nemski industrialec ze 100 let nazaj sezidal brezplacna stanovanja v nemciji za svoje zaposlene, nevem imena, ampak lih oce mi je povedu zadnjic
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> a ti ves da je over 9000 nemskih industrialcev bolel kurac za svoje zaposlene.
<yang> mozno ja
<yang> pa da je bil ta bolj izjema
<idioterna> ce se delavci organizirajo, potem gospodarstvo napreduje
<idioterna> ce se ne, potem je pa kapitalistu itak vseeno
<idioterna> on uziva svoj standard, njemu je vseen
<yang> logika kapitalizma je samo povecevanje dobicka
<yang> ne glede na razmere
<yang> mah tak diskurz me spravlja v slabo voljo
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> a ker znas nemsko in mas torej vec moznosti k 90% populacije
<idioterna> pa jih ne izkoristis?
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtyaTMEMu64
<Seniorita> Gold Digger Sex Prank - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gold Digger Sex Prank Subscribe for more funny pranks! https://www.youtube.com/user/YesFunnyYes?sub_confirmation=1 Subscribe to DreyAnVic Gold Digger Asking ...«
<upd> s takim imaš tud več možnosti k 90% populacije haha
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DzsFMsIZPM
<Seniorita> Assassin's Creed Unity - Obnoxious NPCs Interrupt Cutscene - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This particular glitch isn't so much gamebreaking as it is hilarious. Those two in the background are not supposed to be there. I haven't been able to get th...«
<zdobersek> Ah-Oh-Ah-Oh-Ah!
<sasa84> yes!!!!
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> a je fantek?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5q77MQzU2Q
<Seniorita> My cousin Oskaar - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What my cousin Oskaar thinks about daylight savings«
<lynxlynxlynx> k'se neki vrtimo okrog stereotipov: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mxzgwJ8tSE0
<Seniorita> 【1080P】王蓉Rollin-小雞小雞MV [Official Music Video]官方完整版 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »王蓉《小雞小雞》官方舞蹈版：https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-RXGg8hbJM 半官方宣傳頻道：https://www.youtube.com/user/zxh20xx 王蓉最新神曲《小雞小雞》MV首播！這首歌曲在創作上，歌曲的演唱上，都有極為大膽的驚人之舉，旋律部分的歌詞從頭...«
<Ryuk> Seniorita: wot
<Ryuk> aja ups to je bot
<Ryuk> lynxlynxlynx: wot
<Ryuk> lynxlynxlynx: kako se ti pa tole zdi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5YKZ9ecpg
<Seniorita> Hatsune Miku Live Party 2013 in Kansai [720p] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I do NOT own anything. All rights go to their respectful owners. 【Hatsune Miku】, 【Kagamine Rin】,【Kagamine Len】,【Megurine Luka】,【KAITO】 & 【MEIKO】 are all Voca...«
<lynxlynxlynx> hologrami mi niso wtf
<Ryuk> pol si pa super :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš, dovolj na široko prebredeš net, pa si pol navajen vsega
<pitastrudl> .imdb guardians of the galaxy
<jabuk1> Varuhi galaksije (2014) 121 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.4/10 (264,031 glasov) MT: 76/100
<jabuk1> A group of space criminals must work together to stop the fanatical villain Ronan the Accuser from destroying the galaxy.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1441049625/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2015381/
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6234/alternativa-ukazu-mv
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42391#Comment_42391
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42392#Comment_42392
<zdobersek> eyo
<napsy> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42393#Comment_42393
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> the fuck je pa to zej
<zdobersek> nek elitizem na kanalu
<idioterna> ha?
<zdobersek> das ops
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> oh noes..pia vpn failed to protect you!
<CrazyLemon> you poor lil' boy
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<mihaweb> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<dz0ny> "General Resolution is not required"
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> (bootloader) 	Device tampered: false
<CrazyLemon> (bootloader) 	Device unlocked: false
<CrazyLemon> fck yea
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa lahko lažje diham in uživam v 5.0! :)
<dz0ny> https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/11/msg00171.html
<Seniorita> Results for init system coupling
<dz0ny> lakše se diše?
<napsy> ka to pomen?
<CrazyLemon> napsy to pomeni da mi ne morejo zavrnit uveljavljanja garancije :D
<napsy> ne, mislim dz0ny
<dz0ny> napsy: General Resolution is not required == Jebe se mi
<napsy> glede init?
<dz0ny> mhm
<napsy> a niso se systemd sprejel?
<dz0ny> pač sam boš spisal tist init
<dz0ny> ja ja
<dz0ny> fora je za units
<dz0ny> services
<dz0ny> firewalls
<dz0ny> timers
<dz0ny> vse tipe storitev ki jih ma systemd
<dz0ny> al morjo bit v paketih
<dz0ny> al jih moraš sam pisat
<napsy> aja
<dz0ny> trenutno bo padlo na pleča userja
<dz0ny> kar je kul
<dz0ny> men gre na živce da ko namestim service da se ta že požene
<dz0ny> pa ga moram ustavit pa spremenit itd...
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ker phone?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r njexus :)
<napsy> ka pa si delu z njem?
<CrazyLemon> jah ko sm naložil gor factory image, nisem bootloader "pravilno" zaklenil :)
<napsy> c-c-c
<napsy> nisi mogu pocakat na ota? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js sem pa ga
<idioterna> pravilno zaklenu po flashanju
<idioterna> kr un .sh sm popravu
<idioterna> da je sam zaklenu
<idioterna> predn je rebootal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ker .sh? js sm najdu en zip ki ga flashas in ti pol on zaklene pa nastavi tampered na false
<idioterna> aja jsm kr fastboot lock
<CrazyLemon> no prvič sem tudi js sam ta ukaz nastavi tampered na true
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> who cares
<pitastrudl> končno dubu net :)
 * mihaweb včeraj ugotovil da XMLHttpRequest podpira progress pri transfer-encoding:chunked povsod :p - če ne prek progresseventa pa prek onreadystatechanged pa s timeout :p
<mihaweb> torej lahko se naredi  !g sse
<Seniorita> SSE: Renewable Electricity and Gas Supplier for Central and ... http://www.sse.co.uk/
<mihaweb> !g server sent events
<Seniorita> HTML5 Server-Sent Events - W3Schools http://www.w3schools.com/Html/html5_serversentevents.asp
<mihaweb> tudi tm kjer to ni vgrajeno :p
<mihaweb> vsaj za IE > 8 no
<dz0ny> sigh
<mihaweb> da? :$
<dz0ny> mihaweb: fyi https://github.com/Yaffle/EventSource/
<Seniorita> Yaffle/EventSource · GitHub
<Seniorita> »EventSource - a polyfill for http://www.w3.org/TR/eventsource/«
<dz0ny> ce nočeš event like stuff
<dz0ny> torej da maš event:{}
<dz0ny> lahko tud na starejših
<mihaweb> dz0ny: v tem primeru ni bil to moj namen
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ampak za masovno downloadanje v eni povezavi, velik kratkih datotek, s progress ane
<mihaweb> Å¡e gzipam :P
<mihaweb> testi zgledajo super, zdaj pa vključit v projekt
<trojanc1> \me
<mihaweb> zdravo trojanc1
<trojanc> hmm ping timeout sem imel očitno, da se je na koncu prikradla 1
<trojanc> zdravo mihaweb
<napsy> sumljicevo
<yang> Ma kdo kej izkusenj z webalizerji ? sam "webalizer" program kukr sem bral ne zna prebrati vec zaporednih datotek apache arhiva, ce generira ciklicno fajle recimo tedensko, a je kaksen drug webalizer ki to zna ?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @19.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:05, Kulminacija: 10:48:43, Sončni zahod: 15:28:21
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.9°C @19.11.2014 12:30 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% Veter: zahodnik 4.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:51, Kulminacija: 10:51:53, Sončni zahod: 15:32:55
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 22min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da bo dež :/
<dz0ny> yang: zdej se dela vse prek grafana, google analitike itd
<dz0ny> mi mamo loge prek heke, k zna prepoznat anomalije
<idioterna> heke?
<idioterna> mi tut z grafano delamo ja, kaj je heka pa ne vem :)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/mozilla-services/heka
<Seniorita> mozilla-services/heka · GitHub
<Seniorita> »heka - Data collection and processing made easy.«
<dz0ny> mozilla ma za svoje serverje
<dz0ny> recmo da prepoznaš nove tipe napadov
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This is The Linux-based Tablet You’ve Been Dreaming Of  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NYVKAFSgUfc/jolla-tablet-linux-based-os-crowdfunding
<dz0ny> bash inject so mel v 4 min  prepoznan:)
<dz0ny> yang: heka+statsd+grafana or heka+writeyourown
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> http://udba.org/rolleyes.gif
<dz0ny> idioterna: lol?
<idioterna> prov pride v ksnih forumskih debatah
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Cirrus7 Add Haswell CPUs To Award-Winning Ubuntu PC  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Cft-hsbUtJg/fanless-nimbus-cirrus7-haswell-update
<dz0ny> https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/11/msg00091.html
<Seniorita> Resignation
<lynxlynxlynx> a je sploh še kak član ostal?
<dz0ny> 4 so že šli
<dz0ny> Å¡e 2 sta napovedana
<dz0ny> kolk jih Å¡e majo sploh
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> With the resignation of Russ and notice of impending resignation from
<dz0ny> Colin and Don, I believe we should begin the process of finding new members for
<dz0ny> the committee.
<CrazyLemon> javi se dz0ny
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kam?
<pitastrudl> se bom js
<pitastrudl> ni problema
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na mailing list..dvigni roko pa reči da želiš bit v comitteeju
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bogi bi bli zraven mene
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no.. le tako bodo vedeli kako je nam :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you haven't seen me in the act
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr
 * CrazyLemon sets mode: +babysitter
<dz0ny> pokaz mu irc
<dz0ny> bomo bli nsfw safe :)
<dz0ny> al mu pa sam telefon pa ksno igro
<dz0ny> pa bo mir :>
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @19.11.2014 16:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 87%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:46, Kulminacija: 10:45:44, Sončni zahod: 15:24:41
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 17min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .imdb godzilla
<jabuk1> Godzilla (2014) 123 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.7/10 (209,881 glasov) MT: 62/100
<jabuk1> The world's most famous monster is pitted against malevolent creatures who, bolstered by humanity's scientific arrogance, threaten our very existence.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2242293017/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0831387/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Podarim: koda GOG.com za igro The Witcher 2: Assasins of Kings  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6235/podarim-koda-gog-com-za-igro-the-witcher-2-assasins-of-kings
<zdobersek> hah, godzilla
<pitastrudl> mja
<zdobersek> gledu, ful notr padu
<zdobersek> poj pa godzilla zacne bruhat tist gamma ray
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobersek> pa sem se zalotu mislit 'ja seveda'
<pitastrudl> mah sam da bo shit blown up
<pitastrudl> a je vredu cgi
<zdobersek> ja
<pitastrudl> kul pol
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @19.11.2014 17:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90%  jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:05, Kulminacija: 10:48:43, Sončni zahod: 15:28:21
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> dober večer sasa84
<sasa84> elowči mihi ;)
<mihaweb> ;)
<yang> Get: 2040 http://es.archive.trisquel.info/trisquel/ belenos/main xbrlapi amd64 5.0-2ubuntu2 [42.2 kB]
<Seniorita> Index of /trisquel
<Seniorita> »Trisquel GNU/Linux archive. Trisquel is a fully free operating system based in GNU/Linux, for domestic users, small enterprises and educational centers.«
<yang> Fetched 803 MB in 2min 13s (5,995 kB/s)
<yang> me prov zanima ce bo upgrade uspel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mah... že tko sta preveč na tabličnem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pass recovery mail je mal zjeban
<lynxlynxlynx> a ga fwd na info al kam drugam CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pošlji na drazen at ubuntu.si :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: RE: Podarim: koda GOG.com za igro The Witcher 2: Assasins of Kings  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42394#Comment_42394
<CrazyLemon> koliko sem testiral je delal :)
 * CrazyLemon še čaka na fwd
<lynxlynxlynx> 7leti
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> header je nastavljen na utf-8 btw
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja ..baza je f'ed up
<CrazyLemon> dont ask :)
<CrazyLemon> double encoded
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e vedno? tssss
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx si zihr da to ne počne tvoj client?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, source že pride poškodovan
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202014-11-19%2019%3A23%3A12.png    tko je pri meni
<CrazyLemon> source je sicer res obup.. sam pokaže pa normalno
<CrazyLemon> Nekdo je zahteval ponastavitev va=C5=A1ega gesla ob Ubuntu.si Forum. =C4=8C=
<CrazyLemon> e =C5=BEelite ponastaviti svoje geslo sledite povezavi:=0A=0A
<lynxlynxlynx> teli =adaf so načeloma ok
<CrazyLemon> bom preveril Å¡e na gmailu kako zgleda
<CrazyLemon> tudi tam zgleda normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> upam, da ne omogoča kakega exploita
<lynxlynxlynx> očitne se grejo reinterpretacijo
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/BA9x5VU.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42395#Comment_42395
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx code je boljši kot quote! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> w/e
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> wii OTA update za lollipop
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdaj??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42396#Comment_42396
<Sky[x]> ja zdj sele nv
<Sky[x]> punca je ene 2 dni nazaj dobila
<idioterna> she's a way better hacker than you'll ever be then
<upd> x = a / b * (b - c)  kak je formula za a ?
<CrazyLemon> x/(b-c) *b = a ?
<CrazyLemon> or not..hm nea vem
<CrazyLemon> prašaj wolframa
<CrazyLemon> on zihr ve
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> sem že probal
<idioterna> upd: ja a neses cez pa x neses cez pa je
<idioterna> upd: a si zihr da si prov napisu enacbo btw?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=x%3D%28a%2Fb%29*%28b-c%29%2C+a%3D%3F
<CrazyLemon> upd ^
<Seniorita> x=(a/b)*(b-c), a=? - Wolfram|Alpha
<Seniorita> »Check out these dynamically computed results from Wolfram|Alpha!«
<CrazyLemon> torej tko kot sem napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> yay.. Å¡e vedno nekaj vem
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislu :)
<upd> pa res, hvala
<yang> ali komanda "do-release-upgrade" vsebuje se kaj drugega kot "aptitude full-upgrade" ?
<yang> ker mi "aptitude full-upgrade" nekaj javka na trisquelu in pise, da je preferred method "do-release-upgrade"
<pitastrudl> a ma kdo kak dobr film za predlagat
<idioterna> kaj pa rad gledas?
<idioterna> yang: ne vem, sej je najbrz shell skripta, poglej not
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: guardians
<dz0ny> of the galaxy
<yang> pitastrudl: cvetje v jeseni
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: sm pogledu, yang ne hvala
<yang> pitastrudl: pejt na Liffe mas se cas, a si iz LJ ?
<pitastrudl> u kopru sm
<yang> tm mislim da ne vrtijo Liffa
<pitastrudl> drgač sem iz lj ja
<pitastrudl> mah, kak film k ga lahk zdl potegnem iz piratebaya
<yang> potegn si dumb and dumber 2 pa povej pol ce se splaca gledat
<yang> prvi del je bil ok
<pitastrudl> baje se  splača
<lynxlynxlynx> tist lucy od včeri je ok, sam ni za razmišljat zraven
<lynxlynxlynx> .imdb monuments men
<jabuk1> The Monuments Men (2014) 118 min Drama War
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.1/10 (70,636 glasov) MT: 52/100
<jabuk1> An unlikely World War II platoon is tasked to rescue art masterpieces from Nazi thieves and return them to their owners.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1176348697/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177771/
<lynxlynxlynx> ha!
<yang> pitastrudl: Pr Woody Allenu tut ne mores falit
<yang> ce ti je vsec seveda
<yang> cisto odvisno na kaksen zanr padas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2410-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2410-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42397#Comment_42397
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx praviš da je lucy ok? men zgleda.. meh :)
<CrazyLemon> človek ki se pogovarja z mobitelom.. kaj pa vem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> men je blo čist gledljivo
<slax0r> lucy?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lucy
<jabuk1> Lucy (2014) 89 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.5/10 (120,025 glasov) MT: 61/100
<jabuk1> A woman, accidentally caught in a dark deal, turns the tables on her captors and transforms into a merciless warrior evolved beyond human logic.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4114984217/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2872732/
<lynxlynxlynx> prvi del je lepo HMMM, kaj se spleta? Drugi je precej sci-fi, ampak v redu
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je alegorija, a to je bolj za gledat na izi
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tnx
<CrazyLemon> ta imdb ni za to lucy o kateri govorimo
<pitastrudl> kaj pa
<pitastrudl> sej je 2014
<lynxlynxlynx> jst o tem, ja
<CrazyLemon> aja.. js pa govorim o 'Her'
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> nevermind me :>
<lynxlynxlynx> .imdb her
<jabuk1> Her (2013) 126 min Drama Romance Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 8.1/10 (227,626 glasov) MT: 90/100
<jabuk1> A lonely writer develops an unlikely relationship with his newly purchased operating system that's designed to meet his every need.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4112492569/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ker nexus mas ti? 7?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r as nor..nimam tako velikih rok
<CrazyLemon> samo 5ko mam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> js bi meu nexus 42"
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, Å¡e en od skarlete
<pitastrudl> ;D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a na 7 bi ze moral bit lolipop?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja
<CrazyLemon> no odvisno
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če so že releaseal za 2012 model
<slax0r> kako si pa spravu gor? ker frend ma 7 in se se mu ni posodobil
<slax0r> sam pravi da je 2013 wifi model
<CrazyLemon> slax0r http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/11/19/flash-all-the-things-lollipop-ota-update-zip-file-roundup/
<Seniorita> [Update: Nexus 9 LRX21L > LRX21R] [Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup
<Seniorita> »Of our many jobs here at Android Police, one is to make our readers' lives easier when we can. With that in mind, here's a roundup of every known Nexus Lol... by Shawn De Cesari in Nexus 10, Nexus 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 6, Nexus 7, Nexus 7 2013, Nexus 9«
<CrazyLemon> tole je OTA file in ne factory image
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da samo upgrejda aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> in mu ne zbriše data in podobno
<slax0r> gr8, tnx
<CrazyLemon> sam bi mogu zdaj en dan dobit
<CrazyLemon> tko da če ne želi nič tikat..bo dobu kmalu :)
<CrazyLemon> če pa želi OTA sideload-at pa imaš navodila v članku
<CrazyLemon> tist link pri DOWNLOAD
<slax0r> sem mu dal link, naj dalje sam studira :D
<slax0r> god dammit
<slax0r> ze cel dam mam game of thrones theme v glavi
<slax0r> mi ze na k gre :/
 * CrazyLemon ni nikoli slišal GoT theme
<dz0ny> .sc blank space
<jabuk1> Blank Space -Taylor Swift(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/victoria_sebastiao/blank-space-taylor-swift ♥3,688 ▶1,617,661
<dz0ny> there have it broken
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: unhear.it al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> <3 taylor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: ?
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oNpmSAvpGQ
<slax0r> :P
<Seniorita> Game of Thrones - Lindsey Stirling & Peter Hollens (Cover) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »iTunes link: http://bit.ly/ThronesTheme Worldwide non iTunes download: http://bit.ly/ThronesDownload Purchase straight from us http://ldr.fm/BYCPW Pre-order ...«
<pitastrudl> .sc aku the final blow
<jabuk1> aKu - The Final Blow(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/akuofficial/aku-the-final-blow ♥824 ▶32,873
<lynxlynxlynx> en servis
<slax0r> tam tam tam fucking tam tam -.-
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa recimo: http://www.leekspin.com/
<Seniorita> leekspin dot com
<pitastrudl> Seniorita 1+
<slax0r> oh ya
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> to bo ze jutr letelo za beer bet :D
<slax0r> kter prej popizdi in izklopi placa rundo :D
<dz0ny> rofl https://soundcloud.com/transithiphop/transit-blank-space-remix
<Seniorita> Transit - Blank Space (Remix) by Transit - Hear the world’s sounds
<Seniorita> »Make sure to check the acoustic video of this song featuring Kirstyn Johnson at http://www.youtube.com/transithiphop!Thought this beat was cool and challenged myself to do something I've never done«
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej je kul komad :P
<dz0ny> ^^ tole gor je pun
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: saj je tut amazing horse
<slax0r> dokler ga ne poslusas 10ur skupaj :D
<lynxlynxlynx> men je leekspin ratal bp cel delavnik
<lynxlynxlynx> fajn ozadje
<lynxlynxlynx> podoben učinek kot white/gray/we noise
<lynxlynxlynx> sam de te tle prime zraven pet :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nyan cat bolj težko
<slax0r> mja, open office mamo :/
<lynxlynxlynx> to je pa prednost večinskega dela od doma :)
<CrazyLemon> tale leekspin je kr kul
<slax0r> ja ok, saj to mam js tut
<slax0r> 2x na teden moram bit gor
<slax0r> ostalo sem lahko doma
<slax0r> sm ravno hotu rect da je kr kul ja :D
<Matthai> emmm... na ubuntu.si forumu skušam neki odgovorit, pa nekako ne vidim gumba za "send"
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kako si pa do zdaj postal? :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai pa si prijavljen? :)
<Matthai> ne vem, vedno je bil gumb
<CrazyLemon> ker lepo piše "Napiši komentar" na veliko
<CrazyLemon> z oranžnim ozadjem
<Matthai> sem prijavljen
<Matthai> ne vidim tega gumba
<CrazyLemon> Matthai tega ne vidiš https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/bigbutton.png ?
<Matthai> wow, hard refresh sem dal
<Matthai> pa se je pojavil gumb
<Matthai> ok, rešeno
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> .sc Tinlicker - Nachtwerk
<jabuk1> Tinlicker - Nachtwerk(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/terribly-ivan/tinlicker-nachtwerk ♥27 ▶362
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42398#Comment_42398
<dz0ny> Matthai: bps":9600,
<dz0ny> sure?
<dz0ny> k za gps rabiš vsaj 34400
<dz0ny> da tist nmea deal pravilno
<Matthai> ok... kje pa nastavim to?
<dz0ny> gpsd je daemon
<dz0ny> verjetno ko vpišeš teče potem v ozadju
<dz0ny> ko poženeš prek zadeve
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> man gpsd
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> ravno sm zvedu
<slax0r> da tut ce se raisa knox na sgs4
<slax0r> ti ne zavrnejo garancije
<slax0r> CYANOGEN HERE I COME!
<zdobersek> GBYE
<dz0ny> Matthai: pa ponavad rabiš gps en at ukaz posalt da ti začne pluvat podatke
<CrazyLemon> To get data from the attached sensors, you need to explicitly tell the daemon you want it.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> OY DAEMON
<dz0ny> zdobersek: requiesca in pace
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: a mas se kaksne podobne leekspin?
<zdobersek> oyea
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42399#Comment_42399
<dz0ny> OY, you Batman?
<zdobersek> OH MY GOD
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: finske? ne
<zdobersek> LOOK AT THAT FACE
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: drugace je unhearit.com
<slax0r> a to je finsko?
<CrazyLemon> meni ne zveni finsko
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> na pamet mi pade Å¡e https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GggY4TEYbk
<Seniorita> HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYAEYAA on 5 hours FULL - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Original video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR7wOG... This video used in this loop is an excerpt from "Fabulous Secret Powers" by Slackcircus Official MP3...«
<slax0r> to pa poznam
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeCm793CFZo
<Seniorita> llama song [10 hours] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A song about lama's. What more is there to say? Original by Burton Earny.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42400#Comment_42400
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJbTjBLEKBU
<Seniorita> Windows Error Remix [10 Hours] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Windows Error Remix [10 Hours]«
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4om1rQKPijI
<Seniorita> Loituma - "Ievan Polkka" (Eva's Polka)1996 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Finnish: Nuapurista kuulu se polokan tahti jalakani pohjii kutkutti. Ievan äiti se tyttöösä vahti vaan kyllähän Ieva sen jutkutti, sillä ei meitä silloin kie...«
<zdobersek> bad news: danes sem padu tko nizko, da sem su wow instalirat
<zdobersek> good news: prsu do 10. levela in mi je ze brezveze
<slax0r> nikol nism maral wow :/
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/nov/19/-sp-barbie-can-be-a-computer-engineer-but-only-with-help-of-a-man
<Seniorita> Barbie can be a computer engineer ... but only with help of a man | Life and style | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »‘I’ll need Steven and Brian’s help to turn this into a real game!’ laughs computer programmer Barbie in new book«
<zdobersek> sem shakeitoffal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [14.10] ND-100 GPS problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42401#Comment_42401
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-20
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Slobuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42402#Comment_42402
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42403#Comment_42403
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42404#Comment_42404
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> hah.. firefox bo zdaj uporabljal yahoo kot privzeti search engine
<dz0ny> who uses firefox?
<slax0r> jaz uporabljam IE
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako who..vsi pri mozilla slovenija
<CrazyLemon> vsa sodišča!
<zdobersek> komplet Novo Mesto!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne sam novo mesto..tudi bela krajina je zravn!
<idioterna> js tut firefox uporablam
<idioterna> k ma najbl luskan logo.
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<idioterna> un chrome je ufo od reptiljancov.
<idioterna> they're trying to control our minds
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To See Emoji On Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PafJwEcL32g/see-install-use-emoji-symbols-ubuntu-linux
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @20.11.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 92%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:28, Kulminacija: 10:48:57, Sončni zahod: 15:27:27
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 16min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .sc Varick - We All Know The Rest
<jabuk1> Varick - We All Know The Rest(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/keithvarick/we-all-know-the-rest ♥87 ▶1,618
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791489747574053
<Seniorita> Manchester United Balkan | Facebook
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Seniorita> »Nevezano za Manchester United ali da vam dam malo opustanja i smijeha 3:)Ja sam se ismijo 3:)«
<yang> nsfw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0evs5MRtD8
<Seniorita> Seals having sex with penguins - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Content got from BBC. -- Visit Our Website : http://www.howwe.biz/«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Linux mint na lenovo 3000 n200  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6236/linux-mint-na-lenovo-3000-n200
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Dostop do Windows 8.1 map iz Ubuntuja 14.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6237/dostop-do-windows-8-1-map-iz-ubuntuja-14-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42405#Comment_42405
<sasa84> yang: a take stvari te rajcajo :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: RE: Dostop do Windows 8.1 map iz Ubuntuja 14.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42406#Comment_42406
<yang> sasa84: take stvari so na FBju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Dostop do Windows 8.1 map iz Ubuntuja 14.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42407#Comment_42407
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: RE: Dostop do Windows 8.1 map iz Ubuntuja 14.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42408#Comment_42408
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :D
<idioterna> ce te nebi take stvari rajcale ne bi bil na fbju
<idioterna> ampak zdej si ze tokrat pejstnu to da loh recemo "old"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Dostop do Windows 8.1 map iz Ubuntuja 14.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42409#Comment_42409
<idioterna> yang: dons me je ena zenska poskusla umorit
<idioterna> pa ji ni uspelo
<idioterna> upam da jo je infarkt.
<CrazyLemon> si jo prijavil policiji?
<idioterna> pr porodnisnci je ne da bi pogledala desno zapeljala iz stojece kolone prek kolesarske steze na prosto parkirno mesto
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sam obvozu sm jo pr 35km/h
<idioterna> in se z roko drzu za havbo
<idioterna> k sm jo mogu po parkplacu prehitet pa zapelat nazaj na cesto
<idioterna> je slo kr na knap
<napsy> takih norcev je poln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: alternativa ukazu -mv?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42410#Comment_42410
<idioterna> ja, sej dons je bil zgleda telekom-day
<idioterna> ker so vsi vozniki tipkal po telefonih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Linux mint na lenovo 3000 n200  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42411#Comment_42411
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Gis Weather: Highly Customizable Weather Widget For Your Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nmhN7DmbqiY/gis-weather-highly-customizable-weather.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox Switches to Yahoo! for Search, Ubuntu Not Affected  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vCW21LXs_rc/firefox-set-yahoo-default-search-engine-ubuntu-not-affected
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ja?
<yang> idioterna: kako je mozno preko kolesarske steze zapeljati na prosto parkirno mesto, kolesarska steza je pred plocnikom ?
<idioterna> yang: pred porodnisnco
<napsy> tam je res mal zanimiv narejen
<yang> hm
<yang> aja tm je kolesarska pred parkingi, tocno
<yang> ja sej ves kako je "ako vidis prazno mjesto, brzo se parkiraj"
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CVFlJiUux9o#t=1127
<Seniorita> Commute #20207 - YouTube
<idioterna> tlele
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/kultura/umetnost_in_oblikovanje/2014/11/ivan_stuhec_janezu_jansi_predlaga_naj_se_zapre_v_kletko_v_murglah.aspx
<Seniorita> Ivan Štuhec Janezu Janši predlaga, naj se zapre v kletko v Murglah | Umetnost in oblikovanje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Umetnik Janez Janša pripravlja novi projekt, tokrat v tesnem sodelovanju z dr. Ivanom Štuhecem. Teolog in filozof je umetnika h konceptualni razpravi in umetniški gesti pozval v tedniku Družina.«
<idioterna> napsy: tm je narjen tko da ti z obeh strani loh vrata odpirajo pred bicikl
<zdobersek> fntmudelprjatu
<zdobersek> 30cm kolesarske imas
<zdobersek> zakaj je ne koristis??
<yang> hudica idioterna a mate ze sneg ?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> megla je
<napsy> :D
<yang> na zacetku videa je
<napsy> idioterna: ker bajk mas to
<idioterna> napsy: staro u-sistem kromoli specjaljo
<yang> ceprav pise uploaded feb 4
<idioterna> specjalko
<idioterna> sej to so ultremo dd gume
<idioterna> super primejo po snegu
<idioterna> ce ni minus
<idioterna> ce je minus pol pa bl ne
<napsy> kolk prestav pa ma?
<yang> temu idioterna bi moral dat nagrado za extremne podvige v mestnem kolesarstvu
<idioterna> ma kasne ekstremne podvige
<idioterna> napsy: to pa ne vem
<idioterna> napsy: 2x7 se mi zdi
<idioterna> napsy: pac ena stara, campa mirage
<idioterna> za 170 sm jo kupu
<napsy> kul
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/u-stilu.jpg
<idioterna> tkole zgleda
<yang> kok na uro gres to po snegu idioterna enih 60kmh ?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/crimson-javor.jpg
<idioterna> yang: 31 mam povprecno
<napsy> to se pol cist naprej nagnes
<napsy> ko mas visok zic
<zdobersek> idioterna: a mas kak the greatest hits compilation od teh commutov?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem ce mam
<idioterna> k ful cajta pobere
<idioterna> rezat te stvari
<idioterna> mam jih par
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<Seniorita> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcAZiiRX-5c
<Seniorita> Rainy Sprint Sunday - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://app.strava.com/rides/23552972«
<yang> dobr obvladas to voznjo po snegu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_eRo45eWmo
<Seniorita> I Find the Fastest Way to Travel is by Bicycle (Light) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Babylon bicycle!«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6YYU68LO8
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja
<Seniorita> Zunaj je vsak dan več norcev - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj si hotu z LOL povedat? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hotu sem povedal 'laughing out loud' :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljVBfDLaL-0
<Seniorita> City Sprints - YouTube
<zdobersek> sasa84: IMO limun League of Legends spila!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fgDdYWistk
<Seniorita> Green Wave - YouTube
<sasa84> juhu idioterna ;)
<sasa84> idioterna: ti morm povedat, da grem zdej pa že kr nek cajta vsak dan na sprehod zvečer :)
<sasa84> vsaj pol ure traja
<lynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynx> počas za še kako poleno s sabo vzet
<zdobersek> sasa84: se kej teces? :>
<idioterna> sasa84: odlicno
<idioterna> sasa84: dej na stravo ane
<yang> .vreme jacksonbille
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme jacksonville
<jabuk1> Jacksonville, FL, USA: 8.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Jacksonville__FL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USFL0228_f.html
<idioterna> dons sm su zjutri v office k mam dopust
<idioterna> da sm mal "o, a delate, haha"
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @20.11.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:28, Kulminacija: 10:48:57, Sončni zahod: 15:27:27
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 16min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> pol sm su pa se js delat :)
<slax0r> idioterna: http://imgur.com/gallery/AbjDWTc :P
<Seniorita> It's gonna be ok everybody, I fixed the internet! - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<napsy> .git tits
<napsy> .gif tits
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/PVhrCQyyGzAru/giphy.gif
<slax0r> *drools*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je val202 na radiu terminal? :)
<idioterna> slax0r: sej je awesome prvi comment
<slax0r> idioterna: nisem bral niti :)
<idioterna> Not going to lie, that's a bad ass shirt.
<slax0r> lol, nice pun :D
<idioterna> men so cist vsec lustne zenske
<idioterna> ampak sexual objectification ne spada sem
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj?????'
<rawwer> Oj, na lubuntu v chromu in firefoxu mi pise da nimm java plugina. sem instaliral jre in jdk
<idioterna> rawwer: zdej mors pa se java plugin
<rawwer> to sem tudi naredu
<rawwer> https://www.java.com/en/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<Seniorita> Enable browser on Ubuntu Linux
<Seniorita> »Describes how to enable Java in a web browser on Ubuntu«
<yang> jst poslusam radio Berlin
<slax0r> jst pa leekspin.com
<zdobersek> so rad
<slax0r> ze cel dan
<napsy> js pa sefa
<idioterna> rawwer: pa restartu, pa se kr rece da nimas?
<CrazyLemon> a že cel dan poje? :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: not so muc
<napsy> much*
<idioterna> rawwer: js sm mogu pravilno symlinkat v taprav jre
<rawwer> restartiral sem browwser ja pa ne dela
<rawwer> sem naredu ta postopek Installing default JRE/JDK  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-with-apt-get
<Seniorita> How To Install Java on Ubuntu with Apt-Get | DigitalOcean
<Seniorita> »This article will guide you through the process of installing and managing different versions of Java on Ubuntu.«
<yang> Se en 25 let star polarni medved je poginil v Berlinu
<yang> prevec toplo je
<idioterna> kako si pa do tega prsu
<idioterna> da ce 25 let star medved umre je prevec toplo?
<lynxlynx> slax0r: :D
<slax0r> lynxlynx: mja :D
<yang> idioterna: ja uni so navajeni na mraz in led :)
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> yang: severni medvedi zivijo 20 let
<idioterna> v ujetnistvu vcasih tut do 30
<idioterna> tko da js ne vidm zakaj se ti zdi da je prevec toplo ce en umre pr 25 letih
<yang> :) mal sem se hecal
<dz0ny> http://razvezanijezik.org/?page=ravnateljeva+malica
<Seniorita> ravnateljeva malica - Razvezani Jezik
<dz0ny> da boste vedl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Dostop do Windows 8.1 map iz Ubuntuja 14.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42412#Comment_42412
<idioterna> js bi mogu bit ravnatelj namest direktor
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: FFMpeg Returns To The Official Ubuntu Repositories With Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fQOk-jI27WA/ffmpeg-returns-to-official-ubuntu.html
<yang> ze cel dan se jaham okol ketn za avto
<yang> pr eni firmi so rekl da jih dobijo danes, danes pa so rekli da jih dobijo jutri
<yang> potem pa mi je sosed rekel, naj kar poklicem drugega soseda k dela pr eni firmi in mi jih bo kr prnesu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se jahaš? sej jih imajo povsod :)
<yang> ne nimajo jih
<yang> BTW. 500 eur al tm nek je kazen ce nimas verig
<zdobersek> zakaj ketne za avto?
<zdobersek> sej se lahko pozim s kolesom vozis
<lynxlynx> nezespet
<zdobersek> herewego
<yang> hehehe
<yang> lahk se tut z rolerji
<slax0r> kaj pa ce bi zimske gume dal gor?
<yang> http://www.uradni-list.si/1/content?id=101702 29. clen
<Seniorita> Uradni list Republike Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Uradni list Republike Slovenije«
<idioterna> evo, zato rabmo feministke
<idioterna> http://www.strojnistvo.com/modules/uploader/uploads/banners/pictures_banners/crop/banner2.jpg
<zdobersek> o.o
<CrazyLemon> yang wat? in kje piše da moraš met verige?
<CrazyLemon> ti moraš met zimske gume
<CrazyLemon> js pa moram met verige..ker nimam zimskih gum :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. imam jih sam niso na avtu :)
<yang> jaz nimam zimskih gum
<yang> zato sem kupil verige
<CrazyLemon> a jih kupiš? 150€ pa so tvoje! :D
<yang> kok mas dimenzijo
<CrazyLemon> 185/65 R15
<yang> prevec
<idioterna> js mam zimske gume in verige
<CrazyLemon> jah the more the better :)
<yang> ampak ni mi jasno to ko berem, pise da je obvezna zimska oprema zimske gume, ne pise da je dovoljena oprema poletne gume + verige
<yang> tm na amzs zapisu
<idioterna> ja slabo je napisan
<idioterna> preberi zakon, pa bos vedu
<CrazyLemon> yang http://www.uradni-list.si/1/content?id=113310 20.člen
<Seniorita> Uradni list Republike Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Uradni list Republike Slovenije«
<yang> hvala
<yang> http://static.fsf.org/nosvn/ryf/videos/thinkpenguin-unboxing.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/jolla-tablet-world-s-first-crowdsourced-tablet#home
<Seniorita> Jolla Tablet - world's first crowdsourced tablet | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »Be a part of making the world’s first people powered tablet, running Sailfish OS 2.0.«
<CrazyLemon> jolla is on fire
<yang> "selfish"
<upd> hočem gps v tablici
<CrazyLemon> good for you
<idioterna> upd: a kupis nexus 7 (2012) ?
<idioterna> gps ma.
<idioterna> pa loli.
<upd> ne
<idioterna> damage
 * yang hands idioterna & upd lolipops
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ti ni več všeč 7ka?
<idioterna> 9ko sm narocu pa 7ke ne rabm vec
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=2074557
<Seniorita> STA: Slovenija sodeluje v Natovi vaji kibernetske obrambe
<Seniorita> »Tartu, 20. novembra (STA) - Slovenija od minulega ponedeljka do petka sodeluje v Natovi vaji kibernetske obrambe Cyber Coalition 2014. Njen namen je vadba tehničnih in operativnih postopkov v procesu kibernetske obrambe, sodelovanje in sprejemanje odločitev, s katerimi se zmanjšajo posledice kibernetskega napada v okviru zavezništva, so sporočili z ministrstva za obrambo.«
<CrazyLemon> thunderbirdu se meša
<CrazyLemon> sprašuje me za geslo
<CrazyLemon> ampak še preden js vpišem geslo
<CrazyLemon> on pošlje mail naprej
<CrazyLemon> torej..čemu avtentikacija :D
<dz0ny> NSA
<yang> All your passwords are safely stored by Canonical, don't worry
<yang> huh, zanimivo kako se wordpressi sedaj sami posodabljajo
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne
<CrazyLemon> in še bi vsa moja gesla shranil canonical.. čemu me spet sprašuje po geslu ffs :)
<zdobersek> just in case
<dz0ny> ja pa se
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> sam ti si na takmu host k se ne morjo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne se ne..če onemogočiš se ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: un ftp hoče od tebe :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Enako dober ali boljši kot Kopete in NI Pidgin? :)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6238/enako-dober-ali-boljsi-kot-kopete-in-ni-pidgin
<R33D3M33R> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BylWVmxIMAI83i9.jpg:large
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Enako dober ali boljši kot Kopete in NI Pidgin? :)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42413#Comment_42413
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Enako dober ali boljši kot Kopete in NI Pidgin? :)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42414#Comment_42414
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogerg77: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6239/razne-tezavice-vlc-firefox
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: bash: ./configure: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6240/bash-configure-datoteka-ali-imenik-s-tem-imenom-ne-obstaja
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-21
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: bash: ./configure: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42415#Comment_42415
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> dan
<mihaweb> dan
<dz0ny> sigh
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2014/11/20/systemd-redux/
<Seniorita> systemd-redux - blog dot lusis
<Seniorita> »I figured it was about time for a followup on my systemd post. I’ve been meaning to do it for a while but time hasn’t allowed.The end o...«
<dz0ny> "Systemd is like Windows 8, tablet interface for servers!"
<napsy> all that hate, oh uh, oh uh
<dz0ny> ne sam je zanimivo
<dz0ny> k zgleda systemd sploh ne bomo rabil
<dz0ny> containers all the way
<dz0ny> tko ta tip predlaga
<dz0ny> minimalni os (kernel pa docker, orchestrator)
<dz0ny> api so pa v kontejnerjih
<mihaweb> dz0ny: nisi realn
<napsy> al pa en gnu sistem ki ne uporabla systemd :)
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> systemd je uredu
<dz0ny> mihaweb: povzemam tipa :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: like tablet interface na win8 desktop?
<dz0ny> :>
<napsy> js v resnic se nism mel nobenih tezav z systemd
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne, cist ok je
<idioterna> sej mas comment spodi
<idioterna> Seems you idiot.
<idioterna> you know nothing about the systemd.
<idioterna> >Systemd isn’t going away
<idioterna> because it's work.
<idioterna> >SystemD components are NOT optional
<idioterna> it's true, but systemd api open, you might write own component and replace with own component standard systemd component, what are problem?
<dz0ny> :D
 * dz0ny odkar uporabljam arch, nimam problema
<dz0ny> mi pa ta hack na ubuntu dela probleme
<mihaweb> dz0ny: nisi realn, ker je večina uveljavljenih sistemov konzervativnih
<mihaweb> in ze mala sprememba naredi celo stalo
<mihaweb> virtualizacija je kul, samo maš poln praktičnih problemov, npr z dostopom do hardwara (hardware rendering, npr)
<mihaweb> npr bi blo kul, da bi mel en mali kernel, pa bi preklaplal windows/linux/mac/android whatever na hitro - z dost rama ne bi blo panike
<mihaweb> ampak
<dz0ny> docker ni virtualizacija
<dz0ny> ne meši tega
<dz0ny> poleg tega maš guix,nixpg če hočeš idempotent sistem
<dz0ny> kar pogrešam je nekaj kar prebavlja debian pakete pa se gre guix
<dz0ny> to lahko došežeš z dockerfile, ansible palybooki
<dz0ny> sam ni čist isto
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42416#Comment_42416
<idioterna> https://static.squarespace.com/static/530e4682e4b0984e87ed0fee/t/53f5ecf8e4b0c49dae13110b/1408626241545/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: bash: ./configure: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42417#Comment_42417
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42418#Comment_42418
<zdobersek> nje se krejgat
<napsy> idioterna:to je za picotcp?
<idioterna> i guess
<idioterna> vsec mi je nalepka
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10484725_802409559800799_2627460307993942196_n.jpg?oh=ff6569a2d4d4831b8d27f85b6f3e611e&oe=5512BF0E&__gda__=1427199670_3d61f95ec7a642e72e9babcaf9276eb0
<slax0r> morning
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kej pa je to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slika
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj gledamo?
<CrazyLemon> no..dve sliki
<CrazyLemon> čezsoča pri bovcu
<dz0ny> a
<CrazyLemon> tisto je baje sneg
<CrazyLemon> sam mal sumim da je to sneg
<CrazyLemon> če ga ni nikjer okrog
<zdobersek> ma ksn sneg
<CrazyLemon> dvomim*
<dz0ny> to je un lublanski puh, k pada celo jesen z megle
<idioterna> s kasne megle
<idioterna> pada s toplarne.
<CrazyLemon> chemtrails
<napsy> the irony
<zdobersek> no, no iron
<yang> slana, ne sneg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: KDE Connect Indicator: Use KDE Connect On Desktop Environments That Use AppIndicators (Unity, Pantheon, Etc.)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4U1N-KRfqk0/kde-connect-indicator-use-kde-connect.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @21.11.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 92%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:50, Kulminacija: 10:49:13, Sončni zahod: 15:26:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 14min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ni prijetno v lj :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNM1dbx-9J4
<Seniorita> Russian Ridge singletrack - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Recorded 2 bits of singletrack and leaving the preserve via the entrance firetrail. Taking it a bit slow, since this is second time ever on these trails, so ...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: tipicno jesensko vreme v LJ.
<yang> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> AYO
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.6°C @21.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 61% Veter: zahodnik 1.8 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:33, Kulminacija: 10:52:23, Sončni zahod: 15:31:12
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 17min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> puj na krim
<idioterna> krim je faj
<zdobersek> fajn?
<yang> nisem bil se nikol na krimu
<yang> sam na pobocju, ampak na vrhu pa ne
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pretvornik-krim.jpg
<idioterna> vrh je faj!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/krim-z-gornjega-iga.jpg
<yang> idioterna: n tipka ti ne deluje
<idioterna> tko je na krimu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-winding-narrow-path.jpg
<idioterna> yang: ja dolenci recejo brez n
<yang> a si dolenc ?
<idioterna> kadar sm na krimu, ja.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIk0XzAfbs0
<Seniorita> Hang Glider Touches Down on Sail Plane - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Soar into more adventure: http://win.gs/1aXUVRM World class hang-glider pilot, Matjaž Klemenčič, is known for breathtaking aerobatics and some of the most im...«
<yang> Ma kdo Thinkpad X60 slucajno ?
<zdobersek> W540
<zdobersek> like a bauss
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Linux mint na lenovo 3000 n200  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42419#Comment_42419
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 7.km JZ od OSILNICE @21/11/2014 13:21:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.48+N,+14.65+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: bash: ./configure: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42420#Comment_42420
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 7.km JZ od OSILNICE @21/11/2014 13:52:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+14.62+E
<napsy> trese se, trese dans
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: bash: ./configure: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42421#Comment_42421
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Linux mint na lenovo 3000 n200  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42422#Comment_42422
<pitastrudl> se da naredit da imaš vbistvu win in ubuntu naenkrat prižgan pa sam switchas med njima?
<napsy> ja
<napsy> poglej si virtualbox
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: yep
<pitastrudl> mah nebi meu virtualboxa
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> pa namestiš driver še
<dz0ny> in lahko app iz win poganjaš v linux
<dz0ny> headless
<dz0ny> ni nč win start menija la pa kej
<pitastrudl> ja kaj pa če mam dva diska al pa kej
<dz0ny> sam app pa okno od njega
<dz0ny> ?
<napsy> dz0ny: mislis seamless mode?
<dz0ny> napsy: mhm
<dz0ny> thx:)
<napsy> to je kr kul jap
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: drugac masš hv rešitev
<dz0ny> k se ji reče kvm
<dz0ny> sam moraš met tud dva compa pol :)
<pitastrudl> ja sm mislu da se da kej druzga
<pitastrudl> hvala vseen
<pitastrudl> bom meu dualboot pol
<napsy> :)
<pitastrudl> sej sm laufu ubuntu v virtualki sam se mi zdi tok češko
<pitastrudl> :D
<napsy> ka pa obratno?
<pitastrudl> ja win bi mel za sony vegas pa counter strike ane
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: bash: ./configure: Datoteka ali imenik s tem imenom ne obstaja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42423#Comment_42423
<pitastrudl> sam fora je da v ubuntuju ne delajo extra tipke na logitech tipkovnici in miški ker ni SWja za liux
<pitastrudl> linux
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej imaš counter strike na linuxu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja sam je nestabilen
<pitastrudl> Å¡e neki cajta bo rabu
<pitastrudl> da se vse stabilizira
<pitastrudl> iirc
<pitastrudl> FPSji so čist nestabilni
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si zihr da ni problem pri tebi ?:)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogerg77: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42424#Comment_42424
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon tut če ne bi bil, ni logitech softwarea za miško pa tipkovnco
<pitastrudl> tko da bom win7 meu za gaming
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Težave s configure, make ter install pri nameščanju - potrebne knjižice in dodatki?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6241/tezave-s-configure-make-ter-install-pri-namescanju-potrebne-knjizice-in-dodatki
<CrazyLemon> i give up
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon pri čemu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ubuntuju, ubuntu.si, #ubuntu-si, world, universe
<CrazyLemon> vsem!
<lynxlynxlynx> fpsji so nestabilni :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +v before u go
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ja
<pitastrudl> pol pa +o
<pitastrudl> ;D
<CrazyLemon> odgovori slitkxu pa dobiš +v
<zdobersek> build-essentials
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš meni govorit..njemu odgovori
<CrazyLemon> preklet systemd.. laptop postal neuporaben
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Use Compiz In Ubuntu MATE 14.04 Or 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ywjxbG14hHY/how-to-use-compiz-in-ubuntu-mate-1404.html
<idioterna> m sej res
<idioterna> jsm upgradal
<idioterna> brb
<CrazyLemon> meni je težil neki z udev
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni hotu namizja naložit
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ga nism updejtal cca. pol leta :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da je bilo za 700mb updejtov
<idioterna> da vidmo ce se bo zbootal
<CrazyLemon> meni se je!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa malo morje crash reportov :)
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> to na ubuntu je hack
<dz0ny> in ksna stvar ne dela
<idioterna> men vse dela
<CrazyLemon> vse na ubuntuju je hack :)
<idioterna> aja js mam jessie
<idioterna> nimam ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> sej druzga ne počnejo kot pa da patchajo vse živo
<CrazyLemon> in pol se sprašujejo "why upstream doesnt want our patches"
<yang> jst mam wheezy, jessie, precise, belenos
<pitastrudl> js mam pa skodelico kave
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> tut to ni slabo :)
<idioterna> ja js mam zdej produkcijo na jessie
<idioterna> no pa na coreos
<idioterna> oboje je systemd
<dz0ny> ja tist je ok
<dz0ny> arch same
<dz0ny> sam ubuntu desktop + systemd je funky
<dz0ny> jaz mam
<dz0ny> 13009 ?        S      0:00 init --user --startup-event indicator-services-start
<dz0ny> 13200 ?        Ssl    0:00  \_ /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-service
<dz0ny> 13207 ?        Ssl    0:00  \_ /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<dz0ny> x7
<dz0ny> za vsak suspend resume
<dz0ny> ce ubijem gre zvok nekam
<CrazyLemon> to je meni zdaj pršlo ene 10x crash report za ta sound-service
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> I purged whoopise pa un aptreport
<idioterna> aja ubuntu pa nimam systemd
<idioterna> so far
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] updSI: RE: Težave s configure, make ter install pri nameščanju - potrebne knjižice in dodatki?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42425#Comment_42425
<dz0ny> useless
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, sej so popravili mal stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> crash logger vseeno priporočam, da izklopite
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti crkne kaj z veliko rama ...
<zdobersek> http://cdn.pigeonsandplanes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/taylor-swift-dancing-with-lorde.gif
<zdobersek> whitest thing ever
<zdobersek> also, http://i.imgur.com/Pgrk4aW.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Težave s configure, make ter install pri nameščanju - potrebne knjižice in dodatki?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42426#Comment_42426
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone Partner ‘Bq’ Holding Mystery Press Event Next Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Hen6Hho-1Vs/ubuntu-phone-partner-bq-november-event
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45027/siroka-ramena-a-muda-malena
<Seniorita> Å iroka ramena, a muda malena - Lajk.hr
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/tWNdhZB.jpg
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: se mal pa bom znal plesat uno polko :P
<slax0r> ne sam pet :P
<CrazyLemon> pričakujemo video :)
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ti tut nimas zivljenja da si se v petek zvecer tukaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> to je življenje!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<slax0r> :)
<pitastrudl> najlepše je doma
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7CUQVafac
<Seniorita> Adi Smolar - Najraje Sem Doma - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Najraje Sem Doma«
<slax0r> The Game
<CrazyLemon> upd evo nekaj zate https://twitter.com/hekovnik/status/535838515582734336
<Seniorita> Hekovnik on Twitter: "This guy wants to create bitcoin blockchain explorer... Looking for a programmer and designer as cofounders ;) http://t.co/gfji2S0gzj"
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: yer welcome
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> HEYHEY HEY
<zdobersek> sup
<CrazyLemon> just playin'
<zdobersek> brb, talkin' to Mark
<zdobersek> ooouuuuhh Mark's maaaaad
<upd> CrazyLemon, ne razumem zakaj če že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> upd kaj zakaj..ne vem zakaj ampak ti se igraš s tem ta pa išče programerja :)
<CrazyLemon> thats all
<CrazyLemon> ln
<upd> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nov forum Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42427#Comment_42427
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-22
<jabuk1> M 2 > 8.km  V od BOVCA @22/11/2014 04:22:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.65+E
<jabuk1> M 1.9 > 9.km  V od BOVCA @22/11/2014 04:22:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.67+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42428#Comment_42428
<yang> Film-composer Ennio Morricone announced today that after nearly a year of recovery from a spinal injury, he will resume his European arena tour on February 1st 2015.
<yang> http://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-will-pays-you-to-lie-in-bed-2013-9
<Seniorita> NASA Will Pays You To Lie In Bed - Business Insider
<Seniorita> »If you have the stamina to lay in bed for 70 days straight NASA will pay you $18,000 — no joke.«
<idioterna> "nasa will pays you" ?
<zdobersek> many many dollar
<zdobersek> is good to know http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/11/kateri_programski_jezik_se_najbolj_splaca_nauciti.aspx
<Seniorita> Kateri programski jezik se najbolj splača naučiti | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Za večino iskalcev zaposlitve, ki delo iščejo v IT-industriji, je znanje programiranja nujno, a dobro je vedeti, da delodajalci izurjenost v nekaterih programskih jezikih plačajo precej bolje.«
<zdobersek> 'Za večino nadobudnih programerjev sta dobri izhodišči C ali C++, saj na njiju temelji več široko uporabljanih in bolj naprednih jezikov.'
<zdobersek> say whaaaa
<yang> ce hocs job v SLO je najbolje, da poznas ASP al pa Javo :)
<idioterna> ce hoces job v slo je najbolje, da poznas kucana!
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> a moram v Murglah zvet?
<idioterna> upam da ne, k so vcasih poplave
<yang> Ce noces imeti more v ulici Brestov ne rabis v murglah zivet
<yang> Mmmmm Edelweiss HoamatRadler !
<yang> kaj hudica je MAC Hua Jung Components Co.
<yang> neka naprava
<yang> mrbit je switch
<CrazyLemon> mrbit je CIA
<yang> heh
<yang> mozn
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42429#Comment_42429
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 36.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @22/11/2014 10:29:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.6+N,+13.06+E
<CrazyLemon> itali
<CrazyLemon> !
<yang> zemljotres
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @22.11.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:11, Kulminacija: 10:49:28, Sončni zahod: 15:25:46
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 8.km  V od BOVCA @22/11/2014 11:24:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.65+E
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a se da prek respry pie sherat ekran od kompa na tv ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: da
<Sky[x]> ql
<dz0ny> sam si omejen na 1080p
<Sky[x]> jebe me k ne morm sherat kompa na tv in mi gre na zivce
<dz0ny> tko da cudn vse zgleda
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> imam blue ray preko katerga lahko streamam sam kar se predvaja v windows media playerju obup
<dz0ny> rip it :)
<dz0ny> blue ray so itak nehal delat
<Sky[x]> fora je da probam iz maca predvajat en film na tv pa mi sploh ne rata :D
<dz0ny> dunno
<Sky[x]> sem probal prek subsonic playerja
<dz0ny> rpi pa xbmc or upnp renderer
<Sky[x]> k ti postav server da blueray sploh vidi in da se nate poveze na tvoj stream
<dz0ny> ja why blue ray?
<Sky[x]> nimam smart tv in imam sam blue ray, ki je povezan na LAN pa s tv
<Sky[x]> edino ce bi raspry pie kupil
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> Å¡tekam
<Sky[x]> zdjl sem se neki najdu en client bom sprobal na hitrco
<dz0ny> sm mislu da maš to kšno eksterno enoto pa jo maš priklopljeno
<Sky[x]> nop :)
<dz0ny> ne samostojno zadevo :D
<dz0ny> but it runs java
<CrazyLemon> kupi chromecast :)
<pitastrudl> imam en star dell laptop pa sem gor dal lubuntu, ampak ko zaprem pokrov pa ga nazaj odprem, mi kaže prižgan črn ekran
<yang> ne gre iz suspenda zgleda
<pitastrudl> mislm sej tut suspenda nimam naštimanga
<yang> kaj pa ce pustis ekran odprt, a gre cez 1 uro v saving mode
<pitastrudl> sam da zaklene ekran
<yang> in se potem obudi ?
<pitastrudl> ne
<yang> tudi zmrzne ?
<pitastrudl> ja
<yang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471181/blank-screen-after-suspend-hibernate-on-14-04
<pitastrudl> čaki da še 1x pobrskam po nastavitvah
<Seniorita> drivers - Blank screen after suspend/hibernate on 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<pitastrudl> sm zdej odkljukal "monitor power managment"
<pitastrudl> da vidmo
<yang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1283938
<Seniorita> Bug #1283938 “[Samsung NP535U4X-S01TH] Ubuntu 14.04 blank screen...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<yang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/436133/unable-to-resume-after-suspend/436389#436389
<Seniorita> 12.04 - Unable to resume after suspend - Ask Ubuntu
<pitastrudl> zgleda da ni pomagal
<pitastrudl> bom pogledal linke
<pitastrudl> aja yang  ko sem inštaliral lubuntu, sem moral forcat PAE, ma to kaj veze?
<yang> mislim, da ni bistveno
<yang> najverjetneje je pac nek driver v graficni oz. pac ta suspend mode
<yang> ki ne obudi nazaj ekrana
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> it's ubuntu :)
<dz0ny> .imdb Predestination
<jabuk1> Predestination (2014) 97 min Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.7/10 (1,068 glasov) MT: 20 user
<jabuk1> The life of a time-traveling Temporal Agent. On his final assignment, he must pursue the one criminal that has eluded him throughout time.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi100904729/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2397535/
<pitastrudl> yang sem izklučil nekaj stvari pa se zdaj zbuja
<pitastrudl> pomoje laptop ni bil zmožen se zbudit, heh
<yang> ja mislim, suspend po defaultu je bil verjetno izklopljen, ali pa si rabil dodatni driver
<pitastrudl> dodatnih driverjev ni
<yang> no, vazno da si resil :)
<pitastrudl> sam me pa zanima zakaj še vedno suspenda čeprav sem izklučil v nastavitvah
<pitastrudl> ker izključi disk in mrežno kartico
<pitastrudl> ko zaprem pokrov
<yang> cudno da ti to dela po defaultu
<pitastrudl> yang sem rešil z tem http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/  pa tem  http://askubuntu.com/questions/363795/closing-laptop-lid-suspends-lubuntu-since-upgrade
<Seniorita> HOWTO: Disable Suspend and Hibernate – Ubuntu | Linux Expresso
<Seniorita> »For some people, such as myself, the suspend/hibernate features in Ubuntu cause trouble, in my case, a lockup, or just general misbehaviour of the system. And in the power menu, it's all too easy t...«
<yang> fajn
<pitastrudl> hvala za pomoč
<yang> sej nisem kaj dost pomagal, ampak malenkost :)
<yang> Black Friday, cimprej kupte Iphone !
<yang> mislm, v US je se Friday :)
<yang> oz. je ze cez
<yang> aja pardon, naslednji teden je
<yang> se je cas !
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @22.11.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 64%  delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:54, Kulminacija: 10:46:29, Sončni zahod: 15:22:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 11min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> bullshite
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Pretvorba .tar.gz oz. tar.bz2 v .deb - postopek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6242/pretvorba-tar-gz-oz-tar-bz2-v-deb-postopek
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @22.11.2014 15:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 71%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:11, Kulminacija: 10:49:28, Sončni zahod: 15:25:46
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> lepo, sonce je lih pod takim kotom, da s tu zgleda, kot da cela situla gori
<lynxlynxlynx> še barva perfektno zahodno oranžna
<yang> photo
<yang> Premium stanovanja z lepim pogledom na Ljubljanski grad in Zeleznico
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42430#Comment_42430
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42431#Comment_42431
<yang> Zielgebiet: 	Slowakei 	Verpflegung: 	Frühstück
<yang> Urlaubsregion: 	Ljubljana
<yang> http://ebay.eu/1qOVXr8
<Seniorita> 3 Tage Kurzreise Hotel Prechtlhof 4* Erholung Urlaub Kärnten 1 Nacht im Baumhaus | eBay
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Razne težavice, vlc, firefox  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42432#Comment_42432
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/22/philae-comet-lander-is-sleeping-but-not-quiet/
<Seniorita> Philae comet lander is sleeping, but not quiet
<Seniorita> »Philae's fate remains unknown as it snoozes underneath a cliff on comet Churyumov-Gerasimenko. But in the last few days, its ground crew has released a«
<Matthai> alieni so ga ugrabili
<yang> http://jp.si/mars-rover-aliens.jpg
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2yk-W8CQAAomha.jpg
<yang> je kdo sprobal https://tox.im
<Seniorita> Tox: A New Kind of Instant Messaging
<Seniorita> »With the rise of government monitoring programs, Tox provides an easy to use application that allows you to connect with friends and family without anyone else listening in. While other big-name services require you to pay for features, Tox is totally free, and comes without advertising.«
<CrazyLemon> lucy..zanimiv film
<zdobersek> vsi vemo, zakaj si ga su gledat
<CrazyLemon> boobs
<CrazyLemon> true that
<yang> tale tox je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> awesome sauce!
<CrazyLemon> nekdo bi mogu updejtat prevod za tox
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<yang> kaksen prevod ?
<yang> kje
<yang> a je v ubuntu paket ?=
<yang> .apt utox
<CrazyLemon> yang na githubu maš
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Tox/Tox-Website/blob/master/index.sl.json
<Seniorita> Tox-Website/index.sl.json at master · Tox/Tox-Website · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Tox-Website - Source code for the tox.im website«
<yang> Matthai: dela text+audio+video preko encrypted mehanizma
<CrazyLemon> yang tu maš pa template https://github.com/Tox/Tox-Website/blob/master/index.en.json
<Seniorita> Tox-Website/index.en.json at master · Tox/Tox-Website · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> veselo na delo!
<Seniorita> »Tox-Website - Source code for the tox.im website«
<Matthai> ja, sem že nekaj časa nazaj testiral z iElectricom
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja morda se lotim enkrat
<CrazyLemon> torej nič ne bo od tega :>
<yang> pa saj je ze prevedeno
<yang> https://github.com/Tox/Tox-Website/blob/master/index.sl.json
<Seniorita> Tox-Website/index.sl.json at master · Tox/Tox-Website · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Tox-Website - Source code for the tox.im website«
<yang> CrazyLemon: nevem jst nisem pristas slovenjenja aplikacij, ker imam anglesko namizje
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> nekdo bi mogu updejtat prevod za tox
<CrazyLemon> yang right :)
<yang> vse naprave uporabjam v anglescini
<yang> ze od nekdaj
<yang> ampak se mi zdi da je prevod ok
<yang> verjetno pa so zdaj dodatne funkcije
<yang> ker vidim da je nazadnje bil preveden 11 feb
<pitastrudl> slovenski prevodi so res sfaljeni
<Matthai> saj mislim da je zelomalo nizov za prevest
<Matthai> mogoče ene 3 0 max
<Matthai> 30
<dz0ny> lol Under systemd, /tmp may be automatically mounted as a tmpfs even though you have no entry for that in your /etc/fstab.
<dz0ny> systemd will also automatically manage /var/log in some cases
<dz0ny> fstabd, here we come
<CrazyLemon> all automatically \o/
<CrazyLemon> this systemd is freakin' awesome!
<CrazyLemon> unless if you are using ubuntu :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/F6GY01Q.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Težave s configure, make ter install  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42433#Comment_42433
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-23
<anny> vsiiii Å¡e spiiijo....
<anny> compi prižgani, a vsi še spiiiijo...
<anny> razen če so na telefonih...hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Težave s configure, make ter install  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42434#Comment_42434
<BigWhale> andrejpan, skor vsi
<BigWhale> anny, skor vsi
<BigWhale> :D
<anny> skoraj?
<anny> ura je 9
<BigWhale> ma, jest sem ze ob sedmih norel po bajti
<anny> ustaj, radnički narode Crne gore, dvanajst je sati?
<anny> jaz ob pol petih
<BigWhale> zdej se pa spravljam v stalo
<yang> dobro jutro anny & BigWhale
<anny> jutro
<anny> zaspanci!
<yang> uh, ja jaz sem mel malo spanca za nadoknadit :)
<yang> anny: kako je sel skozi Liffe, kolk si jih vidla ?
<anny> samo 2 in enega v telekomovem kotičku
<anny> zadnji je bil še najboljši
 * tadej grleda Top Gear the perfect road trip II :)
<yang> a tam so jih brezplacno predvajali ?
<tadej> CrazyLemon: si ze pogledal? :)
<anny> ja
<yang> jaz grem danes na petega
<yang> ampak vtis, tako nekaj srednjega, kot ponavadi za liffe sicer
<yang> mislim so res Art bolj, zadnjic sem gledal enega, ki je sicer imel zgodbo, ampak na koncu pokaze hiso, kot da so se vsi izselili oz. da sploh niso ziveli noter...
<anny> mene niso navdušili
<yang> tako, da si je vsak gledalec lahko zamislil svoj konec
<CrazyLemon> tadej sem.. kr v redu - nič posebnega, kot vedno :)
<anny> srednja žalost, krejzi? :)
<CrazyLemon> you said it girl :)
<anny> tko pač je na liffu
<CrazyLemon> anny ne govorim za liffe :D
<CrazyLemon> ni to moja "scena" ta liffe :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: BANKS - Beggin For Thread
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny> sori
<CrazyLemon> what for? :)
<CrazyLemon> matr je fajn tole sonce
<anny> magla svuda, magla okooo naaas!
<yang> ni sonca v LJ
<CrazyLemon> evo anny mal sonca https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20141123_103727.jpg
<yang> beeeh, nisi mogel lepsega primorksega motiva najdt ?
<yang> bi sel na drugo stran hise slikat
<tadej> CrazyLemon: ni slabo :)
<tadej> CrazyLemon: sploh k vmes se tamalo cuvam ne spremlal 100% :)
<tadej> ampak kr fajn pa v 1080 sem ga zloadal :P
<anny> hvala, krejzi <3
<CrazyLemon> yang na drugi strani hiše je še več hiš pa ni toliko sonca :)
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa pogled iz rač. sobe :)
<anny> yang je Å¡el pospravljat
<CrazyLemon> niti vasi niso to kar so nekoč bile :(
<anny> ah daj no
<anny> napredek pa to
<CrazyLemon> anny na jetra mi gre ko mi ta napredek uniči razgled :p
<anny> jap
<anny> nehaj se razmoževat pa bo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da je problem v meni?? :/ drugi so prišli v mojo vas!
<anny> pa njih kastriraj
<CrazyLemon> bom
<CrazyLemon> ampak po kosilu
<anny> aha, ti tudi?
<anny> dober tek
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se mi nič ne da :)
<CrazyLemon> ne.. moje kosilo je ob 13.45
<anny> ne dober tek...dobro jedenje :)
<CrazyLemon> dobr tek
 * CrazyLemon gre na sonce o/
<anny> saj ne gremo teči...ali pač?
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo prej na soncu
<CrazyLemon> zmaga!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> en pol maraton?
<anny> toliko potrebujem do najbližjega sonca
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je idealno vreme za teč :)
<anny> o ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak je bilo včeraj dovolj telovadbe...danes lenarimo
<CrazyLemon> saj je vendar nedelja! :)
<anny> kaj si pa delal včeraj?
<CrazyLemon> kolesaru :)
<anny> aha
<anny> jaz imam Å¡e od petka musklfiber
<CrazyLemon> zihr nisi tekla :p
<anny> ne, delala počepe s 50 kg
<CrazyLemon> wat :D
<jabuk1> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/425/760/0a1.gif
<CrazyLemon> a iščeš kariero v fitnessu?? :)
<anny> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> al bi rada sam bl nabildane noge pa rit :)
<anny> to ni dovolj velika obremenitev za bildanje
<CrazyLemon> 50kg ni dovolj??
<CrazyLemon> da faq :)
<anny> ne
<anny> moraš upoštevati, daimamo ženske zelo močne mišice v ritki in stegnih
<CrazyLemon> kaj se zdaj hvališ..tudi js imam močne mišice ! ne samo ti
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> nič..sonce čaka
<CrazyLemon> lejtr o/
<anny> gotovo
<anny> v zgornjem delu pa tipi zmagate!
<anny> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @23.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 94%  oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:14:31, Kulminacija: 10:49:45, Sončni zahod: 15:24:59
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 10min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.7°C @23.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: severozahodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:12, Kulminacija: 10:52:55, Sončni zahod: 15:29:38
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 13min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> uzivaci
<yang> http://www.isoc-drustvo.si/?p=304
<Seniorita> Ob 20-Letnici interneta v Sloveniji: Kratka zgodovina Interneta | ISOC Slovenia chapter
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/11/2014 12:20:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.06+E
<Gregor3000> a kdo ve kako se v mobilnih telefonih, kjer je baterija "vgrajena" ta potem zamenja čez recimo 2 leti?
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: lol ja odpreš mobitel, in zamenjaš
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: poglej si ifixit
<Gregor3000> aha v glavnem na servisu ti jo lahko menjajo ali se sploh nikoli ne more menjat?
<dz0ny> v večini primerov se da menjat
<dz0ny> sam te tolk stane kot nov phone...
<dz0ny> tko da :)
<Gregor3000> a zato, da ti zamenjajo? ker večina novih ima baterijo noter vgrajeno.
<Gregor3000> da je ne moreš enostavno menjat. same baterije sicer niso tako drage
<Gregor3000> to so že prej govorili pa sem potem za svojega dobil baterijo za 12 EUR
<Gregor3000> in jo pač zamenjal. samo zdaj so neki vodotesni za kopanje s telefonom in imajo baterijo noter prilepljeno ali kako je to narejeno.
<Gregor3000> v glavnem je ne moreš enostavno ven potegnat.
<Gregor3000> ok moram it...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Težave s configure, make ter install  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42435#Comment_42435
<CrazyLemon> https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector/
<Seniorita> Android IMSI-Catcher Detector (AIMSICD) by SecUpwN
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon vido že... si sprobo mogoče ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker a imsi catcher detector? ne.. nekak nimam potrebe :D
<dhbiker> bi blo zanimivo videt
<dhbiker> če kaj pacajo tu tudi :))
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker probaj ko bodo kaki protesti :)
<dhbiker> težka bo ker sem malo v naši preljubi državi :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker sej nisem napisal kraj protestov :)
<zdobersek> we can fly you to Ferguson!
<dhbiker> sej grem v US of A po novem letu :D
<zdobersek> y wait
<dhbiker> Å¡iht :D
<dhbiker> naslednji tedn verjetno turčija
<dhbiker> potli pa us of a tričetrt leta
<zdobersek> tud v turciji lahko protestiras!
<zdobersek> razen ce bos /joinal ISIL
<dhbiker> pred kabli pa računalnikom ? :D
<zdobersek> like an anonymous
<CrazyLemon> but not so much
<dhbiker> yeah...
<dhbiker> kaj se naj preko profinet na internet connectam ? :D
<CrazyLemon> nimaš kaj počet na profinetu če nisi profi
<zdobersek> sej ti se nismo poslal vabila!
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon prvo googlaj kaj je to :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ime pove vse!
<dhbiker> sure :D
<dhbiker> bom ti shekal PC preko CAN busa če neboš priden!
<CrazyLemon> tvoj bus je 2 slow
<dhbiker> 1Mbps
<dhbiker> beat that :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sm to probu sam se kr neki FCja
<pitastrudl> to je že tko 1 leto v alpha stage lol
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker http://www.speedtest.net/result/3931903530.png pa niti potrudil se nisem!
<dhbiker> apparently ne veš kaj je CAN bus :D
<CrazyLemon> sam bi mogu rebootat modem ker neki je čudna povezava.. čudna pravim!
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker tko kot ti ki ne veš kaj je fajfa!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah sej piše da je WIP :)
<pitastrudl> hh
<zdobersek> Win Is Pants
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Pretvorba .tar.gz oz. tar.bz2 v .deb  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42436#Comment_42436
<CrazyLemon> here you go lil lady
<zdobersek> .gif what just happened
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/sRiNahm6TXbNu/giphy.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: RE: Pretvorba .tar.gz oz. tar.bz2 v .deb  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42437#Comment_42437
<tadej> a komu dela obnova certifikata za nlb
<tadej> komu odpre stran?
<tadej> https://ac.nlb.si/fizicne/obnova
<CrazyLemon> Strežniku ni uspelo dokazati, da je ac.nlb.si; operacijski sistem vašega računalnika ne zaupa njegovemu varnostnemu potrdilu. Razlog za to je lahko napačna konfiguracija ali napadalčevo prestrezanje povezave.
<tadej> mene vrze na http://www.nlb.si/403.ac.html
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi ko nadaljujem kljub opozorilu
<zdobersek> bo treba ocitno dokapitalizirat
<lynxlynxlynx> men nazadnje ni uspelo, so mi morali poslat novo geslo al neki tazga
<lynxlynxlynx> v enem od naslednjih korakov dobiš le en del ključa, namesto celega/dveh
<CrazyLemon> OTP generator ftw :)
<zdobersek> Over The Pavilion, Ferocious Tractor Wailing
<yang> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/neverjetno/albanija-javnosti-pokazala-ogromen-bunker-zgrajen-v-casu-hladne-vojne-
<Seniorita> Albanija javnosti pokazala ogromen bunker, zgrajen v času hladne vojne | Dnevnik
<Seniorita> »Albanija je odprla vrata v ogromen bunker, ki ga je oblast zgradila v sedemdesetih letih prejšnjega stoletja. Komunistični vodja Enver Hoxha je zahteval, da bunker, ki naj bi ponujal zatočišče v primeru jedrske vojne, zgradijo v bližini Tirane. Sestavlja ga kar 106 sob, razporejenih v pet nadstropji pod zemljo, poroča BBC.«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Shura - Touch
<zdobersek> Really Tentative
<CrazyLemon> bored much? :>
<zdobersek> Not Assuredly Amused Hypocrite
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a YES
<zdobersek> Yearly Equestrian Salmonella
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Privzeti vrstni red namiznih ikon v Mintu?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6243/privzeti-vrstni-red-namiznih-ikon-v-mintu
<yang> kako cudno muzko to poslusate ?
<idioterna> dobro muziko
<idioterna> poljsko!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obvizJRnezA
<Seniorita> Zegarmistrz Światła Purpurowy - Tadeusz Woźniak - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A kiedy przyjdzie także po mnie Zegarmistrz światła purpurowy By mi zabełtać błękit w głowie To będę jasny i gotowy... Spłyną przeze mnie dni na przestrzał Z...«
<yang> Shura Touch video is gay
<idioterna> ne vem kaj je to
<zdobersek> kdo je to reku, Zore?
<idioterna> kdo je pa zore?
<CrazyLemon> najprej sprašuje kakšno čudno muzko poslušamo..nato govori da je video gay
<CrazyLemon> bogi Å¡e sam ne ve kje je pa kaj govori :D
<zdobersek> Zombie Oasis Requiem Extravaganza
<yang> sej sem pogledal video na youtube
<yang> ti ga ocitno nisi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda ne če poslušam radio
<CrazyLemon> kako naj gledam video
<zdobersek> nisi pogledal videa, da bi vidu, da je gay video, in da tega ocitno ne smes poslusat?
<CrazyLemon> to je pol tv..ne radio
<yang> pol bi videl da je gay
<yang> in da ne lazem
<idioterna> a da loh kdo link na video
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bit tok nestrpen no
<idioterna> da js strokovno ocenim
<CrazyLemon> .yt yang's gay video
<jabuk1> Frank Yang - My Nofap result/Bulking and sex (8 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8kRq-A8MOA ♥1,106 ▶61,497
<yang> CrazyLemon: ali sem kaj nestrpnega rekel ?
<zdobersek> ne, ne sme se razpecevat gay material
<idioterna> a ste u rusiji
<yang> to si ti po svoje razlagas clovek, samo napisal sem da je video gay
<zdobersek> ne se, cakamo, da se razsirijo
<zdobersek> povem, ko pridejo do Cjela
<idioterna> kva je to en elevator music
<Amadey> a je tole bols https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTvTLvkiAbI
<Seniorita> Gunther - Ding Dong Song - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sexy Gunther With his Ding Dong«
<yang> 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 Če pošlješ to naprej bošhudo bogata. Ne se hecat!
<yang> Hitro pošlji v 8 min. 8 ljudem in gvišno sene bo zgodilo nič. Če ne
<yang> narediš tega, boš jutri zjutrajsigurno izgubila denarnico, telefon....
<yang> ali pa se ti bo pokvarila TV : 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 Se opravičujem, ampak s tem mailom se ni za hecat.. Lepo se imejte..
<yang> tko, da boste tud v mel sreco z osmicam
<yang> pa z dnarjem
<idioterna> yang: od kdaj je pa gay ce se tipi lupckajo
<idioterna> yang: a pol so rusi kr vsi geji al kaj
<zdobersek> yes yes yes
<jabuk1> The YES dance
<jabuk1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> ^ NOT gay
<zdobersek> UH OH
<zdobersek> LOOK AT KIKI
<yang> haha, tale je tut lovska
<yang> Ob vsaki okrogli obletnici, na primer ko je svet vstopil v leto 2000, so se začele napovedi o katastrofah. Ena od teh je bila napoved o t. i. milenijskem hrošču, ki naj bi vplival na računalniške programe ob vstopu sveta v leto 2000.
<yang> dejansko je x2k bug bil res prisoten in ne neka brezvezna napoved
<yang> y2k
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> ampak so vec ali manj popravili vse kar je bilo kljucnega pomena in avioni tudi niso leteli tisti dan
<idioterna> 8 miljard nas je pomrl
<idioterna> to je pa BS
<idioterna> da niso letel avijoni
<yang> ja tko je pisalo, tisti ki so bili vezani na y2k bug
<zdobersek> je pisalo
<yang> a si ti letel z kaksnim :)
<idioterna> aja mogoce ksn model
<idioterna> ja, ubistvu sm
<yang> ja no doloceni seveda, zaradi preventive, da so izkljucili moznost napake v letu
<yang> jaz sem letel z avionom takrat ampak kake 3 dni prej in 2 kasneje :)
<idioterna> v letalstvu je itak vse UTC
<yang> ja
<yang> morda je bila kaksna elektronika vezana v kkomandni kabini na windows al kej al pa na ta y2k
<yang> sicer kukr vem, noben avion ni strmoglavil zarad tega, tudi nic resnega ni slo narobe
<yang> mislim pa da so pred tem dogodkom strasili, ces y2k bug je prisoten v sistemih za lansiranje nuklearnih raket itd. in se bodo same sprozille :)
<idioterna> na windows zihr ne
<idioterna> windows se zdej ne znajo delat z uro
<yang> a se se zdaj da fintirat programe v windowsih z zamikom datuma
<yang> pa si kaksno leto v zaostanku in ne rabis softwera syncat vec
<idioterna> ne vem
<yang> vcas je blo se mozno tko goljufat, ce ni blo krackov
<yang> recimo mirc
<yang> je mel 30 dni trial
<yang> cim si sel cez datumsko mejo je zalockal
<yang> o sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> elow yang
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<LorD_DDooM> Long time no see :P
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM ;)
<sasa84> kje si mišek? ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Danes sem bil na Jamniku gor ... kaj ti? A zvonovi v Mostah že zvonijo po tvoji viži?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: valda... moja soba ma prou pogled na turn :P
<yang> se pravi se zbudis ze ob prvi masi ?
<yang> men je slo v Trnovem ful na zivce zvonenje, zvonik je bil ravno v visini mojega stuka in je ful prebijal
<yang> sicer ok, vstajati sem tako moral za v solo
<yang> zjutraj
<yang> mislim, tej zvonovi v Trnovem so kar veliki
<zdobersek> kaksna bo sele dzamija
<yang> tut to vem kako bo, sem dozivel v turciji
<yang> 5x dnevno pozivajo k molitvi
<yang> in se derejo v arabscini, posneto imajo
<yang> ko se je zgodilo prvo noc, nisem vedel kaj je fora
<yang> ker je blo tko okol 4-5h zjutri
<CrazyLemon> zihr si mislu da so talibani pršli v mesto
<yang> sem misllil da je kak pretep v hotelli
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> pol sem se pa navadil, samo pac slabo sem spal cel teden, ce ti en tuli tam 10 minut sredi noci
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM drugič ko boš slikal..prste stran od kamere :p
<LorD_DDooM> True CrazyLemon, true :P Fat fingers are fat
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ta tvoj bb ima kr v redu kamero.. kdo bi si mislu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, to je samo google enhance feature :P
<LorD_DDooM> enhance image*
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa :D
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr zdelo da so nekam preveč dobre fotke :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a se splača kupt rablen fon? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sure :)
<sasa84> kok si bil ti do zdej zadovoln?
<sasa84> ma zdej mi gre ful ne jetra, k je treba vsak mesc dodat tolk in tolk še poleg računa
<sasa84> kao za fon
<sasa84> bedniki
<CrazyLemon> zelo sem bil zadovoljen - a kupiš mojega? :P
<sasa84> kaj pa maš ti? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..zato se pa ne vežeš ane :D
<sasa84> S2?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 s2 z nedelujočo matično :p
<sasa84> wiiii nice!
<sasa84> še moja experia je bolša pol :P
<CrazyLemon> torej to je strošek cca. 40€ za s2 z razbitim zaslonom pa maš še rezervne dele zravn :p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam sej veš da boš mogla xperio tko ali drugače odplačat ane? :P
<sasa84> sem jo že :P
<yang> sasa84: kaj pa kupujes telefon v akcijah operaterjev, saj je to cisti nateg...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj pri telekomu majo spet tiste bone.. tko da podaljšaš naročnino za trio pa z bonom neki kupiš :D
<sasa84> a ni blo to lansk let že?
<yang> sasa84: se leta nazaj je bilo res tako da si ga dobil za 1 eur, in se je stelo samo k tvoji narocnini, zdaj pa ze dolgo ne
<sasa84> a lohk spet podalšam? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem.. probaj :)))
<CrazyLemon> skleneš naročnino do 2020 pa naj ti dajo še telefon zravn..for free :D
<sasa84> jeeeeeej :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšen budzet mava? :D
<sasa84> ne vem...150, 200
<sasa84> do konc leta morm kej menat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker operater?
<CrazyLemon> telekom?
<sasa84> Å¡imobil :P
<sasa84> al je bolš telekom?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa imaš naročnino?
<sasa84> zdej sm skot pr simobilu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma bi jo obdržala?
<sasa84> aha, mam
<CrazyLemon> kero pa
<sasa84> nek orto...plačujem 20 pa še mal
<CrazyLemon> orto.. kao mlada pa to
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi..povej kero naročnino maš :p
<sasa84> res no :P
<sasa84> zdej decembra se mi izteče :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej orto bombastik?
<CrazyLemon> boš ostala na tem paketu?
 * CrazyLemon bi mogu delat na simobil support lineu :D
<sasa84> orto smart :P
<sasa84> sm šla na račun pogledat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tega ni
<CrazyLemon> za 20€ je orto bombastik
<sasa84> neki vem, da so vmes menal...
<CrazyLemon> vse neomejeno razn podatkov
<CrazyLemon> teh pa imaš 1gb
<sasa84> torej je pol to...pa še na računu niso popravl :P
<sasa84> ne, jst mam 201min v druga omrežja
<CrazyLemon> to je pol orto fantastik
<CrazyLemon> neomejeno simobil, 200 druga omrežja pa 200mb podatkov
<CrazyLemon> neomejeni smsi
<sasa84> Paket: ORTO SMART vključuje neskončno min v Si.mobil in sporočil SMS/MMS, 201 min za klice v druga omrežja ter 1 GB za prenos podatkov v Sloveniji.
<sasa84> to mi piše na računu
<CrazyLemon> ne ni tega več
<CrazyLemon> torej.. če želiš še naprej plačevat 20€ na mesec imaš vse neomejeno razn podatkov
<CrazyLemon> če želiš plačat 15€ na mesec..pa imaš neomejeno simobil pa sms, 200 v druga pa 200mb podatkov
<sasa84> kr 20€
<sasa84> podatke kr ponucam kej...
<sasa84> včasih še komp prklpm, če ni kje wifija :P
<CrazyLemon> torej.. 20€ naročnine pa če bi recimo dala še 250€ za telefon pa dobiš nexus 5 :p
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je samo vprašanje kok lahk raztegneš ta tvoj budzet :D
<sasa84> glih tega sem nek gledala...še 8,5€◘ na mesc :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
<sasa84> hm...čak :P
<sasa84> aja..to je drug paket
<CrazyLemon> cena telefona:252 € mesečni strošek:19,99 €/m
<sasa84> 10,5 je
<CrazyLemon> to je za nexus 5
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> daš spodaj
<CrazyLemon> z naročnino znižaj ceno telefona
<CrazyLemon> pa dobiš
<sasa84> zdej gledam za en paket orto...un k je 21€ al kok...piše 24x10,5€♦
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 scroll down!
<CrazyLemon> spodaj imaš možnosti :)
<sasa84> sem sm dala z izbiro fona
<sasa84> čak čak čaaaaak
 * CrazyLemon zmaja z glavo
<sasa84> cena naprave: 24*10,5
<sasa84> mesečni strošek 19,99
<CrazyLemon> jaaa
<CrazyLemon> in kaj imaš spodaj
<CrazyLemon> takoj pod napisom ORTO BOMBASTIK ...
<sasa84> 252
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa je vprašanje.. a bi dala 52€ več za tak telefon ali ostajaš pri svojem budzetu :)
<sasa84> s3 je pa 216
<sasa84> že to je preveč
<CrazyLemon> s3 je veliko predrag glede na to da je že v letih :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa windows phone telefon? :D
<sasa84> jst sm od folka k jih ma...slišala pohvale :$
<sasa84> ampak...
<sasa84> mal imam predsodkov :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej
<CrazyLemon> imaš tudi htc desire 510
<CrazyLemon> za 120€
<sasa84> nokia lumia 735 za 180 :P
<CrazyLemon> hm..brez naročnine je pa 190€ :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vse je odvisno kaj bi rada počela s telefonom :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kako velik zaslon bi
<sasa84> gledam tale desire...a veš d ne zgleda slabo?
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu je ja
<sasa84> ni prevelik, 5miljonov za mačko slikart po bajti je dost...
<sasa84> pa drag ni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej malo če majo 610 na voljo :)
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon za idejo :*
<CrazyLemon> je malo boljši :)
<sasa84> ti bi mogu bit trgovc!
<CrazyLemon> predvsem zaslon ima več pikslov :)
<sasa84> a nis hodu na ekonomsko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mogu bi met svoj online page za svetovanje
<CrazyLemon> tam je dnar! pri svetovanju!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> (ogromno možnosti za pranje denarja)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm ja :)
<sasa84> ju ar gud CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> i know.. i know
<zdobersek> gud, but not God
<CrazyLemon> i know.. i know
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha.. google mi že predlaga pri oglasih če želim kupit xperio :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: t jo jst prodam :P
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/noSillyGoogle.png  :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: to ti vse lovi po bajti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to še ni nič :)
<CrazyLemon> ko vsi prižgejo svoje wifije jih je tam enih 7-8 :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne še več
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> vsak prižge svoj fckin tiskalnik ki ima svoj fckin wifi
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. če kdo pozna koga ki ima matično za s2
<CrazyLemon> se priporočam :D
<knesz> s2?
<sasa84> v borbo štirinajsta, juriš!
<sasa84> ups, d ne bodo zvohal d po irc kanalih pojem partizanske pesmi :P
<sasa84> ampak tile partizanski komadi majo res en tak taprav naboj, dobra muska in to
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej nehi :D
<idioterna> sasa84: hja
<idioterna> sasa84: men so najboljsi ta najbl zalostni
<idioterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/rest/partizan.html
<sasa84> idioterna: men osebno najlepša slov. pesem je od mateja bora - srečanje... napisu jo je, k so prekopal truplo njegovo žene nine
<idioterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/rest/partizan.html#srecanje
<lynxlynxlynx> to je ena od stvari, ki mi grejo na živce - naše narodne so večinoma otožne ali pa pivske
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] slitkx: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6244/program-za-odstranjevanje-junk-datotek
<sasa84> ja idioterna... a ni lepa?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx: sam una prekmurska zrejlo je žito mi je pa top!
<lynxlynxlynx> ne poznam
<idioterna> sasa84: kr ja, sam men gre kr na jok
<idioterna> moj dedek je tko zgubu prvo zeno
<sasa84> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> sej men so otožne všeč, samo nikol jih noben pol noče pet
<sasa84> men je tko žalostno... matej bor se ni pol nikol več poroču...mislm, da je umrl 90,91ga leta...
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: sej te niso za pet
<idioterna> js svojim frocom "ob tabornem ognju" zapojem vcasih zvecer ce kampiramo
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem mislil teh hardcore
<lynxlynxlynx> že z mrzlim vetrom so težave
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa lipa zelenela je
<idioterna> pa buci buci morje adrijansko
<idioterna> brez stresic na c se slis dost otroska pesmca :)
<sasa84> :))
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogli pri ubuntu.si naredit kako dobrodelno akcijo, da kupimo idioterni strešice na tipkovnici
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> buci buci :D
<idioterna> a si se sele zdele zavedla kako se prebere brez stresic :)
<idioterna> ok bom napisu prov
<idioterna> buči buči
<idioterna> zdej pa preklopu nazaj na normalno tipkovnco k ma / na prvem nivoju :)
<sasa84> idioterna: mal sm blont no :P
<idioterna> sasa84: js sm tut, ne se sekirat
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: kaj cs, travme majhnega naroda, ob 13h popoldan na radiu slovenija, si ljudje v cestitkah ponavadi zazelijo take pesmi : slovenc slovenca vabi ce se mu pit ne gabi ; sladko vince piti to me veseli ; svoje zive dni brez vseh skrbi to me srcno veseli
<idioterna> to so nepismeni ljudje
<idioterna> pismeni na internetu najdejo kvalitetnejso glasbo
<lynxlynxlynx> za čestitke je šund itak čist primeren
<lynxlynxlynx> glede / pa: prva stvar na novem računalniku je remap caps lock v /
<yang> po eni strani imamo v sloveniji zelo talentirane glasbenike, po drugi strani pa se na Emo prijavljajo ljudje ki imajo cisto zanic muziko, ponavadi 80% pesmi spise in spesni itak Patrik Greblo
<yang> In zadnjic pravi tip na "nekem" radiu, Tinkara kovac se na Evroviziji uvrsti na predzadno mesto, v Sloveniji jo pa sprejemjo kot "Ti si naša zmagovalka !"
<lynxlynxlynx> ja sej je
<lynxlynxlynx> presenetljiv pozitivizem, če je prevladoval res tak odziv
<idioterna> tinkara kovac je cist uredu glasbenica
<yang> bedast pozitivizem je
<yang> ker ocitno ni zmagala na evroviziji, ampak se je slabo uvrstila
<yang> dolocenim skupinam ki si zasluzijo vecjo pohvalo pa ni izrecena
<yang> ne govorim o dogodku ko je zmagala na emi, ce so takrat proslavljali ok, zakaj ne
<yang> priredili so ji sprejem po prihodu z evrovizije
<idioterna> od kdaj je pa zmaga na evroviziji kakrsenkoli indikator?
<idioterna> sploh kvalitete?
<yang> tockuje se se vedno
<yang> v 60/70 letih je bila indikator dobre glasbe, zdaj pa ze dolgo ne vec
<yang> mogoce hecno , ampak meni so od slovenskih pesmi bili se najboljsi tisti v izvedbi roka zlindre in kalamarov - narodnozabavni rock
<idioterna> ja no
<yang> ker so nekako zdruzili obe zvrsti glasbe
<sasa84> miške, jst šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko
<yang> kn
<yang> ln
<yang> bral sem da sta skupini papir in manouche razpadli zaradi premajhne promocije
<yang> oz. so se podali na delo v tujino
<yang> ceprav zdaj se ponovno obeta koncert manouche v cvetlicarni
<yang> Cvetlicarna ima kar pestro ponudbo koncertov za vsa usesa, pa Kino Siska kaj bolj alternativnega
<lynxlynxlynx> evrovizija ni nobeno merilo, to je jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh bi te morala motit netransparentnost glasovanja
<lynxlynxlynx> ni čudno, da je polno sumov o zrežiranosti
<yang> heh glasovanje nima nobene vloge
<yang> vse je ze odloceno na zacetku
<yang> glasovanje je samo za to, da nekdo zasluzi
<yang> in tudi ni pravega razmerja
<yang> vcasih je monaco nastopal
<yang> kdo bo njih izbral
<yang> napram neki vecji drzavi :)
<yang> morda je pozitivno da se je evrovizijski nabor nastopajocih razsiril se vse tja preko kavkaza
<yang> mislim, da so ze nastopali tudi iz jordanije, sirije in armenije celo
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ima velikost pri tem? a ni fiksno Å¡tevilo glasov?
<lynxlynxlynx> in če sam verjameš v preddefiniranost, mi je potem čudno, da uporabljaš kot merilo
<yang> no kakorkoli, lahko noc zelim
<Sky[x]> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/wJD3Urj
<Seniorita> I love cuddling with my cats - Imgur
<Seniorita> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-16
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> ey
<slax0r_> jutri
<slax0r_> jutro*
<zdobersek> tudi jutri bo jutro!
<zdobersek> barring any gamma ray
<zdobersek> MOTHERF-
<slax0r> humph
<slax0r> a to drzi da ce imas dva IPja v DNS in en ni dosegljiv, browser oz. kater kol drug client avtomatsko proba se drug IP?
<slax0r> to se mi zdi malo.. za lase privleceno
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ne?
<slax0r> a si preprican?
<zdobersek> v cem je pol smisel drugege IPja?
<zdobersek> drugega
<slax0r> vprasam, ker sem pred nekaj leti to sprobaval in se mi zdi da ni ravno tak delalo, morda se motim
<slax0r> pac ce sem zagnal ping domain.com je prvic pingal IP1, drugic IP2
<slax0r> ampak ce sem recim na IP1 ugasnu httpd potem je stran loadal sam na vsak drug request
<slax0r> I might be wrong though
<zdobersek> y yo tambien
<dz0ny> Slaxor it's random, naključno vzame en al pa drug IP
<slax0r> dz0ny: ja, round robin... ampak vprasanje je ce DNS vrne nazaj IP1, in je IP1 down, bo browser se enkrat naredil se eno poizvedbo na DNS in pobral IP2?
<slax0r> malo se mi zdi to tako...za lase privleceno
<slax0r> ce DNS vraca vedno en IP, potem drug request ni garantiran da bo dobil IP2
<zdobersek> tis but the internet
<zdobersek> where cat pics are packed into packets
<pitastrudl> kaj kdo ve zakaj wakeonlan kar neha delati po nekem času
<pitastrudl> včeraj sem komot zbudil pc ki je šel v sleep
<pitastrudl> zjutraj pa ne
<zdobbie> eyyyy
<zdobbie> I'm in ur DNS, fecking up everything
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo vedel kaj je lahko vzrok shutdowna, ki se zgodi enkrat ko ventilator dela s polno močjo X sekund?
<CrazyLemon> torej če idlea dela brez težav in se ne shutdowna..ko pa začne delat s polno močjo pa se računalnik izklopi?
<CrazyLemon> a je smth electrical?
<zdobersek> liftoff sequence aborted?
<CrazyLemon> yea :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/moja-generacija/dobro-pocutje/prehrana/nesplje-pomladi-in-poleti-krasijo-vrt-jeseni-pa-popestrijo-jedilnik/378759
<Pepelka> Nešplje pomladi in poleti krasijo vrt, jeseni pa popestrijo jedilnik :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Tisti, ki imate doma nešplje, se z njimi lahko že nekaj časa sladkate.«
<zdobersek> 'spletno mesto za zrela leta'
<zdobersek> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: can you witness the rrrrreekt
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> slax0r: ne bo :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> dz0ny: saj pravim, se mi je zdel fishy
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/LdaQnUF.png
<dz0ny> sounds like cia op
<CrazyLemon> sounds like romanian druglord to me
<zdobersek> kaj bluziste
<zdobersek> ISP s tor nodeom v pisarni
<zdobersek> kokr ce bi mel Telekom node na Tobacni
<zdobersek> M247 Europe SRL. Sos. Fabrica de Glucoza, Nr 11B, etaj 1, Sector 2, Bucuresti
<zdobersek> ni lih ISP, zgleda bolj hosting provider
<CrazyLemon> druglord it is
<zdobbie> huh
<zdobbie> cez teden to 20 stopinj, v soboto pa ponoc sneg
<zdobbie> mmmmkay
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je youtube samo 360p prek live usbja?
<zdobersek> blame the APU
<CrazyLemon> i would..but its not apu
<zdobersek> but It knows you're using an APU
<CrazyLemon> but i'm not
<yang> zdobersek: ISP/Hosting provider so ja http://bgp.he.net/AS9009
<zdobersek> ... Brits
<zdobersek> the plot doth thicken!
<zdobersek> thicketh*
<CrazyLemon> torej..zalaufam povray prek live usbja.. neki casa zadeva dela
<CrazyLemon> tam pri 40% ko ventilator zacne laufat na polno
<CrazyLemon> pa "tplonk" in se ugasne
<CrazyLemon> torej..what am i missing here
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: se ti j ze kdaj zgodil da imas na dockerju razlicn ip gateway? :)
<Sky[x]> local mam drugac kot na produkciji :>
<Sky[x]> in sem vec primerov najdu
<CrazyLemon> TIL da ima ARM design office v sloveniji
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nope k ne uporablam osx :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ni samo na osx vezano sem ugotovil :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14°C @16.11.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severozahodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:21, Kulminacija: 10:51:12, Sončni zahod: 15:36:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kko to da spet nešplje promoviraš a maš sadovnjak
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: design o' what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek microcontrollers
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..hotu sm da se mal poucite
<zdobersek> v Sentjerneju
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> 5 dovolj dobrih struckotov, da jih ne silijo v tujino
<Sky[x]> http://blog.docker.com/2015/11/scale-testing-docker-swarm-30000-containers/
<Pepelka> Scale Testing Docker Swarm to 30,000 Containers | Docker Blog
<Pepelka> »1,000 nodes, 30,000 containers, 1 Swarm manager Swarm is the easiest way to run Docker app in production. It lets you take an an app that you’ve built in development and deploy it across a cluster …«
<CrazyLemon> 2.5k km !
<zdobersek> so what!
<yang> kera firma je v sentjerneju ?
<zdobersek> ARM
<yang> arm.si
<zdobersek> tist ARM k ga mas v tulifonu
<yang> huh
<yang> ARM Ltd. zgleda kot Angleska firma
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_Holdings
<Pepelka> ARM Holdings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> http://www.arm.com/about/company-profile/locations-around-the-world.php
<Pepelka> Locations Around the World - ARM
<Pepelka> »ARM locations around the world«
<yang> zanimivo
<yang> wildea01 [wildea01@nat/arm/x-kzgpifxmyponsqee] has joined #vax
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAzwPPm0Kg
<Pepelka> Full interview: Bernie Sanders, November 15 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders talks with “Face the Nation” host John Dickerson fresh off the second primary debate Saturday night. He disc...«
<idioterna> feeling the bern yet?
<CrazyLemon> damn..you really like bernie dont you
<CrazyLemon> http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2015/11/16/the-most-popular-curl-download-by-a-malware/
<Pepelka> The most popular curl download – by a malware | daniel.haxx.se
<yang> bernie je boljsi sam Hillary bo pa zmagala, ker ima vecjo prepoznavnost in vecji budget
<CrazyLemon> pa nima tauznt let
<zdobersek> ageist!
<CrazyLemon> ti si geist
<netkat> http://www.nextmagazine.com/content/donald-trump-really-made-little-dicks
<Pepelka> Donald Trump Is Really Made of Little Dicks | Next Magazine
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXSgdJtIm0Y
<Pepelka> Traders go NUTS during recent Bitcoin price surge [pit audio] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Live audio recorded on 30th October 2015, from the Whaleclub Teamspeak server at www.whaleclub.org Video footage is of OKCOIN Quarterly Bitcoin Futures. Bitc...«
<zdobersek> hva poj
<netkat> upd bos ze vidu te bitcoine http://thehackernews.com/2015/11/paris-attacks-isis-funding.html
<Pepelka> Hackers claim ISIS Militants linked to Paris Attacks had a Bitcoin Wallet worth $3 Million - The Hacker News
<netkat> vas bojo lovili k une s playstationi
<upd> netkat, sej € pa $ majo tud.
<netkat> :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/OcXeR1i.jpg
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si kdaj komu rihtal na windowsih fan control?
<zdobersek> wrong channel
<CrazyLemon> is it?
<zdobersek> pretty much
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<zdobersek> but yes virtually
<yang> haha Pray for Paris
<yang> (Hilton:)
<zdobersek> idioterna: a je kej v planu?
<dz0ny> Crazylemon never
<idioterna> zdobersek: mpt s,p
<idioterna> not smo
<idioterna> zdobersek: lots of us
<yang> Microsoft <aqil.almusawi@utbm.fr>
<yang> 	
<yang> 10:22 PM (1 minute ago)
<yang> 		
<yang> to
<yang> si zmagal za konec leta nagrado devetsto tisoč, pošljite svoje ime, svojo državo in svojo telefonsko številko
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nism te zanalasc no..sam si skocu in the line of fire
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/1w1P3Fs.png
<pitastrudl> islamic peoples
<pitastrudl> topkek
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: suuuure
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-17
<napsy_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arnes.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/se-lazje-do-brezplacne-si-domene-na-arnesu.html
<Pepelka> Še lažje do brezplačne .si domene na Arnesu: Arnes
<Pepelka> »Akademska in raziskovalna mreža Slovenije - Arnes je javni zavod, ki zagotavlja omrežne storitve organizacijam s področja raziskovanja, izobraževanja in kulture ter omogoča njihovo povezovanje in sodelovanje med seboj in s sorodnimi organizacijami v tujini«
<zdobersek> SERJ
<zdobersek> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: serjtankian - Empty Walls. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CxKA1uETxE
<zdobersek> .yt axel foley serge
<jabuk> Beverly Hills Cop:  Axel Meets Serge https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp5ZEOf1ugg
<idioterna> the ahmed foley scene?
<zdobersek> achwel
<anny_> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<anny_> o!
<napsy_> dan
<anny_> kaj dogaja?
<speed-> jutro...
<anny_> smo že sredi dneva :)
<idioterna> mnja
<speed-> pa to glih hocem povedat
<speed-> sicer jaz mislim da me caka popoldanske spanec danes
<anny_> prehitela sem te! :P
<speed-> pol 4 sel spat pa ob 7 so me ze gnjavili:)
<anny_> :/
<idioterna> ja kaj si pa delu do takrat
<anny_> damn
<speed-> ej delam
<speed-> neko stvar :)
<idioterna> otroka?
<speed-> ne lol
<idioterna> ja pa bi mogu
<speed-> ja to bi ziher mogel
<slax0r> UGT fucker :P
<yang> takrat je najboljsi program po tv
<anny_> otroka ni delal do pol Å¡tirih...anny ve
<idioterna> zdej k nas bojo preplavili muslimani
<slax0r> fuckers*
<idioterna> je edina resitev da vsi nardite otroke
<idioterna> cimprej.
<speed-> http://qpainter.com/app
<speed-> to delam :)
<Pepelka> QPainter - Aplikacija
<speed-> en svg edit pa malo predelujem
<idioterna> kr nice
<yang> zakaj, zdej bodo oni tok otrok pripeljali da ne bo vec potrebe po delanju otrok
<speed-> pa sem cist notri padel zdaj ze par dni
<idioterna> speed-: ja kudos
<idioterna> imo bl pomembn k delat otroke, sam js nism mainstream :)
<anny_> o wow
<anny_> idioterna, ti si jih že naredil
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> I've done my part too
<idioterna> dva, kot je predpisal hans rosling :)
<zdobersek> a sta kristjana?
<anny_> k da ti slediš kkšnim predpisom
<idioterna> nista
<yang> zena ga ma tok rada, da ga je dala kastrirat
<idioterna> bosta k odrasteta
<zdobersek> not worth it then
<idioterna> ce bosta hotla
<idioterna> anny_: valda da jim
<idioterna> recimo zakon gravitacije vedno upostevam
<anny_> aha
<speed-> to si se zdaj zlagal
<anny_> to smo  meli na tedx
<anny_> sila gravitacije
<anny_> nategne te od nog do glave, ampak tko da ne čutiš
<speed-> gravicatija vedno je, ampak vmes se malo pozabi na njo :)
<zdobersek> gravitacija je sam teorija
<speed-> gravitacija*
<idioterna> kdaj se pozabi
<yang> anny kdaj si se prijavla za tedx, jaz sem se kaksen teden dni kasneje pa ni bilo vec kart
<anny_> yang loool
<speed-> ko se prevec spije oz. vnese kar koli drugega
<anny_> kart je zmankalo v 30 sekundah imo Å¡e prej
<idioterna> js sem se dal kastrirat ker sm nasprotoval hormonski kontracepciji
<anny_> če nisi kliknil tisto sekundo si ostal brez
<idioterna> no, v resnici nism kastriran
<slax0r> speed-: v cem to delas? html5?
<idioterna> k se vedno mam vse zleze
<speed-> slax0r pa vzel sem en svg editor
<yang> pa so sploh kaj pametnega povedal sem vidu da so bli sam neki slovenski govorci
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> k da slovenci nimajo kaj povedat
<idioterna> slovenski govorci nimajo nc
<speed-> slax0r pa ga rihtam za svoje potrebe :)
<anny_> niso bili
<slax0r> aja :)
<idioterna> pametnga za povedat
<speed-> slax0r eh si nor, to z nule delat
<anny_> en je bil iz danske in tisti ni nič res novega povedal
<slax0r> speed-: 2-3h max
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> hehe ja
<anny_> imajo en model ala naše ljudske univerze
<speed-> samo dela tudi te tak :)
<speed-> slax0r taksi je bil plan pred par leti pa vidis kak se je koncalo brez rezultatov :
<anny_> zdaj pa resno
<yang> bos odprla s,p. pa zacela z neko inovativno idejo ?
<anny_> yang, že delam z inovativnimi idejami
<anny_> no v glavnem
<slax0r> speed-: saj bo ;)
<speed-> slax0r itak
<anny_> ženska oseba - ena od 4 z linuxom v sloveniji  - mi je prinesla komp s to težavo
<speed-> ce drugo ne zdaj ze vem kak tocno to funkcionira :)
<anny_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229307
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] Ubuntu 14.04 not booting (Alert, dropping to shell (initramfs))
<Pepelka> »Hello Ladies & Gents, Found myself in a soggy quagmire, I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to throw me a line? My Ubuntu 14.04 64bit system has been working perfectly well until yesterday morning when I tried to boot it up and these lines of horror greeted me.. Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)«
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> dmesg
<dz0ny> naah sam razdelek nima vec istega idja
<anny_> kaj je najbolje narest
<idioterna> kko se pa to zgodi
<dz0ny> anny_: pozel live usb
<anny_> ja, to sem razbrala iz teme
<dz0ny> namesti bootrepair
<idioterna> ce ma lvm najbols
<dz0ny> in pozen
<idioterna> lvm vgchange -ay
<dz0ny> bo sam popravil
<anny_> *dela zapiske*
<dz0ny> idioterna: this is not redhat derivate
<dz0ny> anny_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pepelka> Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki
<idioterna> pa ma vseen lvm po defaultu
<idioterna> na initrd
<anny_> ok....bo potem v redu?
<dz0ny> anny_: ce tist ne popravi, bos postala report ki ga nardi
<dz0ny> pa ti bomo vec povedal
<anny_> ok :*
<anny_> kaj bi jaz brez vas
<yang> na windowsih bi bla
<idioterna> ce nimas live usb lahko tist lvm pomoje za zbutat
<anny_> in brez zaj*** sistema, ki skrbi, da mi ni dolgčas :)
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> suni je obsojena na windows
<idioterna> pa kr socno kolne
<yang> zarad aplijacij?
<anny_> seveda
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> aplikacije najbolje delujejo na sistemih, za katere so bile prvotno mišljene
<yang> ja to je kr zoprno
<anny_> to je kar splošen zakon
<anny_> idioterna, kako lmv brez live usb?
<idioterna> autocad pa adobe suite pa razne te arcview in podobne
<anny_> adobe suite je edino, kar res pogrešam
<idioterna> anny_: ja ko isce root device mu ga na roke postavis
<anny_> počasi bi morala zamenjat komp pa kar noče in noče krniki
<idioterna> z ukazom
<anny_> idioterna...tumač zame
<idioterna> lvm vgchange -ay
<idioterna> ponavadi deluje
<anny_> kako to naredim?
<slax0r> anny_: ja pomagaj mu na onostranstvo, pa bo
<idioterna> anny_: ko pokaze tisto sporocilo pade v initrd lupino
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> kjer lahko tipkas
<anny_> potem pa vtipkam?
<idioterna> natipkas ta ukaz
<anny_> to bi bilo kul
<idioterna> potem oa exit
<yang> jaz napisem samo "vgchange -ay" brez lvm
<Sky[x]> dz0ny. idioterna: issue docker pa razlicni IP-ji https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/17305
<Pepelka> 1.9: Default docker0 IP is not 172.17.42.1 for new installs · Issue #17305 · docker/docker · GitHub
<Pepelka> »docker - Docker - the open-source application container engine«
<yang> to da iniciarizira lvm volumne
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIQGzi90IGk
<Pepelka> Kid Destroys Computer With Airsoft Gun - YouTube
<idioterna> yang: v initrd je samo en binary
<Pepelka> »While trying to film a project, this kid realizes that his broken airsoft gun is magically working. Unfortunately for him, it destroys a very important thing...«
<idioterna> yang: /bin/lvm
<idioterna> al mogoce /sbin/lvm
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> anny drugace je tudi kanal #lvm
<idioterna> Sky[x]: hm zdej mi kubernetes dockerje rihta tko da ze dolg nism
<idioterna> na roke tega delu
<yang> a tej dockerji so kot neki graficni vps containerji ?
<yang> da lahko delas snapshote itd
<idioterna> ne :)
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> "graficni" ?
<idioterna> kaj nej bi pa to pomenil?
<yang> ja mislim z gui jih nadziras
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> nism se vidu guija
<yang> aja sem mislu da so to dockerji
<idioterna> docker je daemon + binary za linux kernel namespaces
<idioterna> managat
<yang> k zadnjic sem bral neki 30000 dockers on 1000 servers
<idioterna> ja za to si je pa verjetno pametno nardit UI kjer normalno loh delas
<yang> nc motam it bbl
<anny_> lp
<zdobersek> CIAO
<anny_> zdobbie?
<anny_> :)
<idioterna> pomahal je yangu ane
<anny_> guy crash
<anny_> :P
<idioterna> crush?
<idioterna> sej zdej je moderno bit gej
<anny_> nezaustavljiva živalska privlačnost
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> moj sodelovc je mel "gay is the new black" na majci napisan
<anny_> bi je sexy
<zdobersek> je moderno, pa tudi jeba
<anny_> gay je soooo 90-s
<idioterna> js bi bil bi
<idioterna> pa nism se srecal tapravga tipa.
<anny_> manj problemov z ženskami
<anny_> idioterna, Rugelj je žal pokojni
<zdobersek> geje loh kle baje diskriminirajo, ker se to ni protiustavno
<idioterna> je protiustavno
<idioterna> sam ugotovljeno ni :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: sounds like pebkac
<anny_> hhha
<zdobersek> Å¡e* ni
<anny_> wait and see
<zdobersek> but why wait
<dz0ny> .yt laid pains of the
<jabuk> The Pains of Being Pure at Heart - Laid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfaoZxKA48s
<anny_> grem delat
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js grem pa v mesto bluzit i guess
<anny_> lp
<anny_> hvala vsem, poročam o (ne)uspehu
<anny_> lupka *
<anny_> lupčka*
<idioterna> js kr roko dam ponavad
<anny_> nisem kužna
<idioterna> ja kako nej js to vem
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/gw9tIUv.gif
<idioterna> tko ja
<idioterna> ceprov mu manjkajo une rokavice za bencin tankat
<anny_> manjka nadaljevanje, ko ga ona klofne
<anny_> pičim
<zdobersek> kok pa to?
<zdobersek> a ni z zenskami manj problemov?
<zdobersek> hence how can she slap
<anny_> ne bi vedla...
<zdobersek> (03:05:27 AM) anny_: manj problemov z ženskami
<zdobersek> sem upov
<anny_> hočem reč, da je z moškimi za moškega manj problemov kot z ženskami
<anny_> biologija je bolj skladna in ni se treba ukvarjati z pms
<CrazyLemon> in to je edini razlog zakaj si ti z moškim ane!
<anny_> vprašaj mojega, zakaj je on z mano
<anny_> nekaj že mora videti na meni, ane?
<CrazyLemon> ass&boobs is my guess
 * CrazyLemon hides
<anny_> where is pussy?
 * CrazyLemon points at zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<anny_> in kje so možgani?
 * zdobersek holds a mirror towards CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oh hello there handsome!
 * anny_ runs away from crazy oafs
<anny_> haha, zdaj pa res lp!
<anny_> fajn smeh je bil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you scared her!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek she scared herself
<anny_> mene ne morete prestrašit
<anny_> bilo bi zabavno, če bi se srečali v živo z internetnimi bojevniki
<zdobersek> nimajo cajta
<zdobersek> borbajo z ISIS
<anny_> taki se ponavadi izkažejo za totalne mucke...ne bom uporabila besede na p
<CrazyLemon> jah zamudila si priložnost ane! ko so bile ubuntu urice
<zdobersek> tistih trikrat
<anny_> zdobbie, če rečeš, da si anonymous, izgubiš članstvo!
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: nop, pozabil so dat v release notes :)
<zdobersek> ja pol sem pa anonymous
<anny_> CrazyLemon, bila sem kar pogosto zraven fizično
<zdobersek> pa jim je povprecna starost padla za 2 piki
<anny_> zdaj pač malo manj
<anny_> ccc
<zdobersek> a psihicno je bila drugje ...
<anny_> tudi včasih
<zdobersek> as si mislila, 'fucking nerds'
<anny_> kadar g33ki začnejo v svojem žargonu, jim je težko slediti
<anny_> čeprav počasi napredujem
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: to bo delal problem sam ce mas kej hardcodan tist gateway ip
<anny_> papa
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: jp sej zato sem pa ugotovil :)
<idioterna> jsm cist happy about being a pussy
<CrazyLemon> to zdaj praviš ko je anny že šla!
<CrazyLemon> pussy!
<idioterna> ja pred njo si ne upam k sm pussy
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/mtvsportfi/videos/1006219939421541/
<Pepelka> MTV Sport | Facebook
<Pepelka> »MTV Sport Talvimaraton is coming! Tuleville kuukausille ennustetaan pohjoiseen suomalaismenestystä ja poutaa.«
<slax0r> meanwhile in finland
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.it/Huawei-Smartphone-Display-pollici-Fotocamera/dp/B017EOVF8U/
<Pepelka> Huawei Nexus 6P Smartphone, Display 5.7 pollici, Memoria interna 32 GB, 3 GB RAM, Fotocamera 12.3 MP, Android 6.0, Argento: Amazon.it: Elettronica
<Pepelka> »Huawei Nexus 6P Smartphone, Display 5.7 pollici, Memoria interna 32 GB, 3 GB RAM, Fotocamera 12.3 MP, Android 6.0, Argento: Amazon.it: Elettronica«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> e pa sta!
<CrazyLemon> a bos kupio?!?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.notebook.de/google-nexus-6p-g-3840?atyp=ha
<Pepelka> GOOGLE Nexus 6P Smartphones billiger notebook.de
<Pepelka> »Nexus 6P Notebooks. Bestellen Sie das Nexus 6P jetzt online oder kaufen Sie in unserem Showroom ein.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to je 80€ več!
<zdobbie> ja pa ddv gre stran
<zdobbie> a n
<CrazyLemon> oh sorry espejevc
<zdobbie> https://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/vlc-devel/2015-November/105002.html
<Pepelka> [vlc-devel] [PATCH 0/1] freetype: handle non-Latin family names and non-English style names in Windows
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: also, 64GB
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie also i dont need 64gb but i'll take it
<slax0r> sure you need
<slax0r> for teh porn
<CrazyLemon> oh..right
<CrazyLemon> i forgot about teh porn
<zdobbie> mah ne vem
<zdobersek> al bi vzel 5 al 6
<CrazyLemon> js ti prodam 5 za ceno 6
<slax0r> an offer you can not refuze
<zdobbie> aaand refuzed
<slax0r> you are screwed, with a screwdriver, don't say I didn't warn you, when you wake up tomorrow morning with a horse head
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> .yt brika gold
<jabuk> Brika - Gold https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VajzGbAXnNU
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nice one
<CrazyLemon> .yt painting greys
<jabuk> Bob Ross  - Shades Of Grey - The Joy of Painting (Season 2 Episode 4) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ousb8-SD0
<CrazyLemon> .yt babbit painting greys
<jabuk> Babbit - Painting Greys https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8aQDSuvsZU
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<pitko> se kej ve kaj se z kiberpipion spletno stran?
<dz0ny> pitko: kiberpipe ni več
<dz0ny> .yt dont you find james t
<jabuk> "Why Don't You Call Me" James Blake https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6bOdCFPz1I
<zdobersek> odsla je drugam
<CrazyLemon> you're such a rudan fan
<zdobersek> odsla je stran
<zdobersek> (rima se!)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tis pa tksn #2 fan, k tko pogruntas, kaj referiram
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are just predictable
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B83KuCFhR6c
<Pepelka> How to be a "1337" Hacker - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We see them every day on countless TV shows hacking into networks, stealing passwords, and DDoSing major websites. This week on Tech Tips we will show YOU ho...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrHl0wpagFc
<Pepelka> Pixies - Where Is My Mind? (Music Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This was done for a film production class assignment that required us to make a "cinepoem" that made the audience feel some emotion. So I decided to make my ...«
<zdobbie> DUNNO
<zdobbie> IN THE CLOUD
<zdobbie> BEING COPIED BY THE NS FUCKIN A
<CrazyLemon> TURN OFF THE FUCKIN CAPS LOCK
<zdobbie> HA, U GOT TRICKED M8
<zdobbie> THEY WERE NEVER ON
<CrazyLemon> YOU FECKING SHIFT HOLDER
<zdobbie> OOOOH LOOK AT THE JELL
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-yh1hyZDmCtQ/Vkk72hSvD0I/AAAAAAAAU-c/DbxjxBhpGJY/w958-h575-no/inm1jv2.jpg
<speed-> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NY7u0Q4PvG8/TTjaN1PYOvI/AAAAAAAAACk/poaxQqU4NF0/s1600/retired.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> the fuck
<zdobbie> ni cudno, da so neuspesni v boju proti terorizmu
<zdobbie> ce koristijo fecken unity
<CrazyLemon> YOU JUST JELL
<speed-> mogoce pa majo oni tudi lack of oxygen :)
<zdobbie> oh snap!
<zdobbie> OOOOH SNAPP
<CrazyLemon> mislis da so retired?
<speed-> mogoce
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 8.km  Z od BREŽIC @17/11/2015 18:27:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+15.49+E
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si blindspot gledu :)?
<dz0ny> .sc solar detroit maceo plex
<jabuk> Maceo Plex - Solar Detroit (Original Mix) [Ellum](9 minut) https://soundcloud.com/heraultmathis/maceo-plex-solar-detroit-original-mix-ellum ♥3,233 ▶57,695
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm
<CrazyLemon> aja..where is my mind
<CrazyLemon> ja to je iz blindspot ja
<CrazyLemon> pa baje je velikokrat v mr.robot
<dz0ny> and some other classic
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobersek zdobbie
<idioterna> those terrorists aren't gonna kill themselves
<idioterna> well, maybe some will, but that's not the point!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pridem cez 30min..moram backupat ms office ker se mi ne da se enkrat crackat po resetu
<idioterna> uredu ja
<zdobbie> hahahahahahaha winbiatch
<netkat> CrazyLemon evo se ena ppt varianta http://tools.suckless.org/sent
<Pepelka> sent | suckless.org tools
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why u hatin'
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če je dovolj backup mape z ofisi not ali je potrebno še kaj narest ko naredim restore?
<zdobbie> #windows-si prosim!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie #insurgency-on-ubuntu prosim!
<dz0ny> woot
<dz0ny> a ni za linux
<dz0ny> lol?
<dz0ny> and I wanted to buy
<CrazyLemon> sej je
<zdobbie> jebes to
<zdobbie> brat se je usedu na linijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kick him
<CrazyLemon> bo pron ze pocakal
<dz0ny> .yt bob moses tearing me up
<jabuk> Bob Moses - Tearing me up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVeBGyT9ycE
<idioterna> dz0ny: je za linux
<idioterna> kuko pa misls da js spilam
<dz0ny> with wine :=
<idioterna> ne pijem kadar strelam :)
<dz0ny> .sc what so not high you are
<jabuk> What So Not - High You Are (Branchez Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/owslaofficial/what-so-not-high-you-are-1 ♥347,598 ▶22,865,653
<dz0ny> .sc The Bystander Effect secular ghost
<jabuk> The Bystander Effect(5 minut) https://soundcloud.com/secularghost/the-bystander-effect ♥671 ▶16,404
<upd> Postopek, ki se na AVK in sodiščih vleče že od leta 2004, gre ponovno od začetka, saj bo AVK spet presojala. 11 let lolol
<yang> dz0ny: ti bi verjetn kr uzival v ekscesnih zabavah kluba Cirkus, k poslusas tako elektronsko muzko
<dz0ny> lol, poudarek na poslušal :>
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> yang ze ve da se drogiras
<yang> to ti pravis
<yang> jst nc ne vem
<yang> vem oz. vidim pa kaksne zabave so v tistem klubu
<yang> ker objavljajo slike
<idioterna> totally.
<yang> ja idioterna ti tezko ves, k si bil sam 2x v disku
<yang> noja v bistvu ni kej dost razlike med 2x bit v disku al pa 200x da ugotovis da je brezveze
<yang> ce se bavis z vrtenjem muzke je malo bolj zanimivo
<idioterna> js nism bil zadrogiran tko da dobr vem kako je u diskotu :)
<CrazyLemon> gg
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> idioterna: ja sej nisi bil edini
<yang> v diskotu si zadet ze od lightshowa in glasne muzike
<upd> https://twitter.com/ibnimurad2/status/655014011596111873
<Pepelka> İbni Murad auf Twitter: "#Haçlı #Koalisyon 'un #islamdevleti 'ni 1'Yıl içinde bombalama maliyeti: 4 'Milyar doları http://t.co/K9TWg5PKQ8"<
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-18
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od PIVKE @18/11/2015 05:21:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+14.22+E
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> jaj
<zdobersek> a
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> sm slisu da smo u vojni
<napsy_> v lkubljani se ni blo sirene
<zdobersek> v Parizu majo racije
<zdobersek> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CT-EO2PVAAATufO.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !g engineering dobersek
<Pepelka> Engineering Dobersek ® GmbH - Home http://www.ed-mg.de/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is that you? ^
<zdobbie> nope
<CrazyLemon> suuuuure
<yang> his brother from another father
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Maicol0202RD/videos/873255066097458/
<Pepelka> MAICOL 02 - Se Perdio JOSE | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Y mas nunca supimos nada de jose«
<zdobbie> sel Zano v franze :|
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> k
<CrazyLemon> ce bo kdo mel tezave z default windows appi (store, xbox, calendar, mail etc) je edina resitev nov account
<CrazyLemon> install/reinstall does not work!
<dz0ny> I wipe that shit
<CrazyLemon> i learned that the hard way!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wiping that shit can cause issues
<CrazyLemon> anyway..windows sux
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Jack Savoretti - Back Where I Belong. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2XXi5u7gXg
<dz0ny> k mas image za podjetja k nima
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Nummer/Destroy-Windows-10-Spying/releases
<Pepelka> Releases · Nummer/Destroy-Windows-10-Spying · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Destroy-Windows-10-Spying - Remove windows 10 spying tool«
<dz0ny> in to isto nardi
<dz0ny> iz win installa pobriše prek istega toola
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<dz0ny> fyi win10 ma apt like pakete
<dz0ny> in en cli tool za upravljanje le teh
<CrazyLemon> getappxpackage?
<CrazyLemon> podatki o paketih so shranjeni v en .xml fajl
<CrazyLemon> meni tega fajla ni naslo..nek manifest xml
<CrazyLemon> in nism mogu instalirat appov
<dz0ny> jaz sm vidu da so v system image
<dz0ny> in jih tam probrise
<dz0ny> ja Remove-AppxPackage
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/W4RH4WK/Debloat-Windows-10/blob/master/scripts/remove-default-apps.ps1
<Pepelka> Debloat-Windows-10/remove-default-apps.ps1 at master · W4RH4WK/Debloat-Windows-10 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Debloat-Windows-10 - A collection of Scripts which disable / remove Windows 10 Features and Apps«
<dz0ny> podobno
<CrazyLemon> pa se ena major neumnost
<CrazyLemon> ko gres na store
<CrazyLemon> zahteva vpis z ms računom
<dz0ny> Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage
<CrazyLemon> če želiš inštalirat app
<dz0ny> wipneš store pa je mir :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js jih nocem odstranit
<CrazyLemon> ampak instalirat :D
<dz0ny> oh but why?
<dz0ny> sej je neuporabno
<dz0ny> not my comment
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zate
<CrazyLemon> in zame
<dz0ny> i was tasked to do that
<CrazyLemon> ampak za necakinjo in sestro
<CrazyLemon> pa je kul da zdownloadajo z windows store
<CrazyLemon> in ne z xy sitea
<CrazyLemon> in potem posledicno js imam manj tezav :)
<dz0ny> k bodo zihr z store dol vlekl :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak tudi ta github link
<CrazyLemon> je ohranil store
<CrazyLemon> pa photos
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ja se razume da moras uredit po svoje
<dz0ny> sam pa mas ime tam :)
<CrazyLemon>  anyway..zdaj 'sam' se moram ugotovit zakaj se ugasa
<dz0ny> k hoce nasmetit posodobitve
<dz0ny> to pocne kak teden
<dz0ny> al pa vsakic ko so posodobitve
<dz0ny> mas v teh skriptah tud to
<dz0ny> da onemogoci
<dz0ny> silly behaviour
<CrazyLemon> onemogoci kaj?
<dz0ny> forced rebbot on update of app/system
<CrazyLemon> i had nothing but silly behaviour
<CrazyLemon> ampak zato ker se hudic pregreva..pa se mi ugasne sredi upgrejda
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> in pol se zazene system restore
<dz0ny> ja
<CrazyLemon> in se ugasne tudi tam.. ce imam sreco prezivi system restore
<CrazyLemon> in potem ni več default appov not
<dz0ny> lost cause
<dz0ny> rly
<CrazyLemon> ker jih ocitno system restore b0rka
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. zgleda lepo
<CrazyLemon> but sux
<dz0ny> win7?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 10
<dz0ny> ne win7 namesti :)
<dz0ny> intel?
<dz0ny> al pset tvoj apu?
<dz0ny> spet*
<CrazyLemon> sm mel..pa sm ga posodobil na 10 :P
<CrazyLemon> i5 ja
<dz0ny> namesti tist intel engine thingy
<CrazyLemon> sej zadeva lepo dela
<CrazyLemon> sam ne stekam zakaj se pregreva
<dz0ny> to bo resil pregrevanje
<CrazyLemon> kot da so driverji b0rked
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> nikol ne gre v en mode ko je core ugasnjen
<dz0ny> in rabis tist intel app da to uravnava
<dz0ny> na linux pa lpa paket
<dz0ny> al lpe
<CrazyLemon> ahh makes sense..sm mislu da je hw issue
<CrazyLemon> ker sm prek liveusbja testiral
<CrazyLemon> pa je tudi mrknu
<dz0ny> kater prenosnik?
<CrazyLemon> acer aspire
<CrazyLemon> !g 5741g
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo 5741g 5741g
<CrazyLemon> fckin pepelka
<CrazyLemon> a ti govoris za intel management engine?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> nek fw celo nalozi v bridge
<CrazyLemon> ampak kot vidim je sam za nuc
<dz0ny> da zadeva pravilno dela
<CrazyLemon> vsaj vsi win10 buildi so taki
<dz0ny> sam zgleda mas precej star i5?
<dz0ny> ne vem od katere gen je to
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> 09
<dz0ny> to takrat zihr ni blo
<CrazyLemon> !g 2009 i5 430m
<Pepelka> Intel Core i7 720QM vs i5 430M - CPUBoss http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-720QM-vs-Intel-Core-i5-430M
<CrazyLemon> evo..ravno ko sm hotu zdownloada intel driver utility
<CrazyLemon> se ugasne
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh ni vroč
<dz0ny> mogoče je pa senzor fuč
<dz0ny> probi z kakim toolom gledat
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal temp
<CrazyLemon> sam je cudn reading
<dz0ny> na žalost je v procesorju
<CrazyLemon> temp zraste tam do 60
<CrazyLemon> mal se vključi vent
<CrazyLemon> pa tkoj pade za 10°
<CrazyLemon> kar ni sans da tko hitro pade
<dz0ny> bios update
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> nic boljse
<dz0ny> v skrino pa bios udpate :D
<CrazyLemon> haha.. ni dosti manjkalo ves :D
<CrazyLemon> ful me je bilo strah da bo crknu med updejtom..sam na sreco ni :D
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<dz0ny> ja ponavad gre tam v turbo fan mode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm
<dz0ny> kaj pa ce je kernel panic
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..ocitno bo senzor ker js druge ideje nimam
<dz0ny> mogoce kaj povozi ram
<dz0ny> sam ce dela na linxu in win bo res hw
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<CrazyLemon> poskusil sem vse kar se poskusiti da
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol bi bil bsod ane?
<dz0ny> ja ceprov ce je kaj z shared gpu tega ne boš vidu
<CrazyLemon> jp..ko sm na liveusbju pognal povray je crknu tam pri 40%
<dz0ny> kaj pa ce prisilno ohlajas?
<CrazyLemon> like.. how? :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..da bi mel spodaj tist laptop stand?
<dz0ny> sej mate zidance tam pr vas
<dz0ny> en hladen prostor
<dz0ny> zvecer, kaksna garaza itd
<CrazyLemon> ja..necakinjo bom poslal v hladen prostor ko bo hotela izdelovat powerpoint predstavitve :P
<dz0ny> pr me nto ni problem
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> zdej da vidis ce je res hw issue
<dz0ny> k ce reboota tud ko je mraz
<CrazyLemon> edino če bi ga dal na tla v kleti
<CrazyLemon> tam je the "coldest" place
<CrazyLemon> (okrog 15+°)
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/uHxS6
<Pepelka> Star Wars Attack of The Clones - The Matrix Easter Egg - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Schedule Tasks Based On Various Conditions With `When`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/StoX5sush1I/schedule-tasks-based-on-various.html
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.riddlydiddly.com/
<Pepelka> RiddlyDiddly
<Pepelka> »RiddlyDiddly, Crazy Ned, Ned Flanders, TheSimpsons,Simpsons«
<zdobersek> I cry because flash
<upd> https://www.udemy.com/penetration-testing/#/ 95% off če se kdo želi kaj naučiti :)
<Pepelka> The Complete Hacking Course: Go from Beginner to Advanced!
<Pepelka> »Learn how to do ethical hacking, penetration testing, web testing, and wifi hacking using kali linux!«
<lynxlynxlynx> sumljiv naslov
<lynxlynxlynx> ni čudno, da morajo po tak popust
<upd> da zarad sumljivega naslova so dal popust
<matjaz> ta petek je Black Friday?
<CrazyLemon> je.. black friday..cyber monday woohooož
<CrazyLemon> !
<matjaz> če bodo kakšni hudi SSD deali prosim linke :)
<upd> matjaz, drug teden 27 je
<matjaz> Cyber Monday je pa 23?
<matjaz> al naslednji potem?
<CrazyLemon> po black friday je cyber monday
<matjaz> se mi je zdelo. kaj ma ta udemy pol že zdej Black Friday sale pa konec je jutri lol :D
<CrazyLemon> black friday is on... friday
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> tako kot se lučke obeša že novembra
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Kraftwerk - Heimcomputer. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuKccVri37o
<CrazyLemon> obup
<upd> matjaz, https://udemy-images.udemy.com/hellobar_banner/1260x242/2936_37f8.jpg
<upd> until 27.
<matjaz> aaa
<matjaz> pa vsak dan zvišujejo
<matjaz> sneaky beaky
<upd> ne vem če bodo zviševali, vrjetno bojo prilagajali povpraševanju
<zdobersek> do u mean ....
<zdobersek> REBECCA BLACK FRIDAY ?!?!
<CrazyLemon> we do not
<zdobersek> ooooh but you do
<zdobersek> deep down in your heart you do
<zdobersek> deep down you're thinking, "which seat can I take?"
<CrazyLemon> my heart is not deep down
<zdobersek> but it's in the nature of stone to sink
<CrazyLemon> ooh
<CrazyLemon> touché
<CrazyLemon> you are learning lil padawan
<zdobersek> howg
<CrazyLemon> dawg?
<zdobersek> no
<zdobersek> y
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/docker/dockercraft
<Pepelka> docker/dockercraft · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dockercraft - Docker + Minecraft = Dockercraft«
<CrazyLemon> evo dz0ny ..nekaj zate
<msev-> Lepo ikono ma
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/apps/activities
<Pepelka> Sign in - Google Accounts
<CrazyLemon> pol pa klik v search polje
<CrazyLemon> in ouila
<CrazyLemon> nov g+
<msev-> A niso govoril da bojo g+ skenslal
<CrazyLemon> naah
<msev-> Men je g+ kul zarad skupnosti
<zdobbie_> what community?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu community!
<msev-> Te zadeve k se prdruzs ksni stvari k te zanima npr Ubuntu :) Arduino, etc
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2KaRrSRqvI
<Pepelka> The Brothers Grimsby Trailer #2 - Sacha Baron Cohen, Rebel Wilson - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A new assignment forces a top spy to team up with his football hooligan brother. Director: Louis Leterrier Writers: Sacha Baron Cohen, Peter Baynham, Phil Jo...«
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.flickr.com/photos/134675298@N08/23120202815/in/album-72157661376545961/
<Pepelka> Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<CrazyLemon> uff..čist huda mat modra
<CrazyLemon> ane zdobbie_
<zdobbie_> is k
<CrazyLemon> dont be jelly man.. foil yellow is k.. this is awesome sauce
<zdobbie_> black/yellow matt prosim
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/18/zano-mini-drone-project-shuts-down/
<Pepelka> Zano mini drone project shuts down following delays
<Pepelka> »Europe's most successful Kickstarter project is closing shop after numerous problems.«
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jsm dobu ta zano "fuck you" mail
<idioterna> "and thanks for 3M cash"
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> idioterna: od vojske b imogu pravga drona narocit
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> a k ce ni od vojske ni "pravi"?
<yang> dobil bi ga vsaj
<idioterna> ja sam zano nej bi bil open source
<idioterna> sej zato sm ga backnu sploh
<yang> vcasih jih spuscajo tukaj na poljih, dober stane okol 10 jurjev s kamero
<yang> tak da snemas z njim v kvaliteti ki je primerna za TV
<idioterna> a je open source?
<yang> nevem
<idioterna> k tacga k ni ze mam
<yang> ampak poglej si naravni park strunjan, tisto je zel odobro posneto
<idioterna> eh
<yang> iz zraka
<CrazyLemon>  <yang>: tak da snemas z njim v kvaliteti ki je primerna za TV
<CrazyLemon> 576p ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> PAL ja
<idioterna> look PAL, i can't see NTSC
<yang> mislim, da je standard sedaj visji kot PAL
<CrazyLemon> ajde če bi napisal kvalitetni primerni za youtube bi predvideval vsaj 1080p 60fps
<yang> pa ni samo resolucija
<yang> ampak je fora v dobi kameri in lecah
<yang> tisto je drago
<idioterna> eh, men je ze hero 3 cist nice naredu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZWGO1BGZIU
<Pepelka> Beautiful Morning Skies over Janče - YouTube
<yang> tudi naprava za 20 eur ti snema v fullhd samo ne v dobri kvaliteti
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202015-11-18%2022%3A56%3A21.png      <- tv quality
<yang> tak dron posilja sliko na laptop dol iz zraka
<idioterna> to pa js nocm
<idioterna> prevec avtonomijo ubije
<yang> ja okol 10 min lahko leti, vec ne
<idioterna> js loh s temle ksne 4-6 ur ce je dobr vreme
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni fpv :(
<yang> ce je tak da nosi neko profi kamero verjetno ne more letet 5 ur :)
<idioterna> fpv je se bl zajeban
<idioterna> k ce mas loss of signal rabs al autopilot, kar je zoprn
<idioterna> ce delas na takem terenu
<idioterna> k je skos gor pa dol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dnevno.hr/planet-x/sirite-dalje-otkrivena-alarmantna-zavjera-cia-e-evo-zasto-je-tako-suncano-vrijeme-ovih-dana-858313
<Pepelka> ŠIRITE DALJE! OTKRIVENA ALARMANTNA ZAVJERA CIA-e : Evo zašto je tako 'lijepo' vrijeme ovih dana!
<Pepelka> »U tijeku je rat protiv čovječanstva!«
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to je res ja.. sam se mi zdi da je sw ze tko dobr da ce zgubi signal se ponavadi vrne na 'home' točko
<idioterna> ja, pr teh cheap kitajskih je tko
<idioterna> pr unih ta dragih mors pa to posebi placat
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34862437
<Pepelka> Paris attacks: 'I will not give you the gift of hating you' - BBC News
<Pepelka> »After losing his wife Helene in the attack on the Bataclan theatre in Paris, Antoine Leiris reads his tribute to her, and challenge to her killers, to BBC News in Paris.«
<yang> pravjo da so ubili organizatorja napadov
<yang> tko da zdej je tko kt JFK case
<yang> nobenga ne morjo zaslisat
<idioterna> ne vem ce to pravjo
<idioterna> kokr js vidm pravjo da ne vejo kje je
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-19
<slax0r> jutri
<slax0r> jutro*
<netkat> jutro
<napsy_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> yay for disk failures
<zdobersek> yay for your disk failures
<CrazyLemon> Update: Errors seem to be un-bypassable at the current point in time, We have requested a new set of drives from our provider, and will re-install the node completely.
<CrazyLemon> torej.. 2 dni offline?
<zdobersek> yay
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUKXRn8XAAApSk-.png:large
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/turris-omnia-hi-performance-open-source-router#/
<Pepelka> Turris Omnia: hi-performance & open-source router | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »More than just a router.The open-source center of your home.«
<yang> Kul, sicer obstaja tudi OpenWRT
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9.2°C @19.11.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:51, Kulminacija: 10:48:41, Sončni zahod: 15:28:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Ce bo open hardware bo zanimivo
<yang> potem bodo napisali cel kup softwera lahko zanj
<idioterna> why not you
<yang> Ce pises softwer za routerje, se moras precej spoznati na delovanje same naprave in tudi kako uravnavati ta frekvencni spekter itd. ni enostavno
<yang> Zato FCC zdaj zahteva spremembo na tem podrocju, da ne bi mogel vsak razvijalec po svoje spreminjati frekvencnega spektra
<idioterna> ja no sej
<idioterna> se bos kej naucu
<idioterna> pa itak ti nisi subject to FCC rules
<zdobersek> RMS would do it in a fortnight
<idioterna> you're out of their jurisdiction!
<yang> :)
<yang> bbl kosilo
<zdobersek> nisi resen
<CrazyLemon> lol @ rms :)
<zdobbie> :| https://www.reddit.com/r/asoiaf/comments/3tf1kd/spoilers_all_goerge_has_submitted_a_initial_1700/
<Pepelka> (Spoilers All) Goerge has submitted a initial 1700 page manuscript! : asoiaf
<Pepelka> »Hi everybody, long time lurker here. Yesterday /u/bonefish914 posted about GRRM delivering the first draft. Obviously I was skeptical (you learn...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix For Some Apps Starting Behind Focused Windows In Ubuntu (Compiz)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4KHzcmMoENw/fix-for-some-apps-starting-behind.html
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOqZ4R7YUkc&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Nieto Live Wind - YouTube
<zdobbie> leaning in like a boss
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPxdBG0XATY
<Pepelka> ExoMars : « is there Life on Mars » ? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ExoMars is a space exploration program that aims to study the Martian environment, atmosphere and soil, leading to an enviable data harvest that will feed sc...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-fedora-linux-installing-visual-studio-code/
<Pepelka> How To Install Microsoft Visual Studio Code on Linux
<CrazyLemon> do it! install it!
<idioterna> nenabom
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<netkat> koz MS is secure, vsaj win10 http://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-windows-10-is-the-most-secure-operating-system-496352.shtml
<Pepelka> Microsoft: Windows 10 Is the Most Secure Operating System
<netkat> :D
<Pepelka> »Redmond claims it focused on security for Windows 10«
<zdobbie> a se vam razlozim
<zdobbie> da ta visual studio code ni nc vec kokr rebrandan github atom
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you just jelly
<netkat> pravjo electron, k ma drgacen dizajn k atom hahhaha
<netkat> While VS Code uses Electron, and we contribute to it, we've made a lot of design choices differently from Atom in building the editor and rest of the product.
<CrazyLemon> see zdobbie !
<CrazyLemon> .stran http://kat.cr
<jabuk> http://kat.cr je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://kat.cr
<jabuk> https://kat.cr ni dosegljiva
<netkat> kaj pa dogaja zdej s popcorntime, neki pise d so ga spet ozivili al kako?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. obstaja pa butterproject
<CrazyLemon> ki je legalna različica popcorntimea
<CrazyLemon> samo nazadnje ni bila ravno delujoča različica :D
<CrazyLemon> WIP
<netkat> ah
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/butterproject/butter-desktop
<Pepelka> butterproject/butter-desktop · GitHub
<Pepelka> »butter-desktop - All the free parts of what used to be Popcorn Time«
<netkat> to je pisalo https://torrentfreak.com/popcorn-times-alive-full-comeback-in-the-works-151117/
<Pepelka> Popcorn Time's Alive, Full Comeback In the Works - TorrentFreak
<Pepelka> »Last month the most used Popcorn Time fork shut down, with several key developers facing legal action in Canada. The MPAA claimed one of the biggest successes in recent history but the victory may only be temporary. There are already several fixes that make the app work again and one of the original developers is currently working on a full comeback.«
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<netkat> mah sej jst mam 50 slo kanalov ne rabm druzga:D
<CrazyLemon> 50 slo kanalov?
<upd> sneg se voha mmm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.7°C @19.11.2015 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% jugozahodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:10:29, Kulminacija: 10:51:49, Sončni zahod: 15:33:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 22min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11.1°C @19.11.2015 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% zahodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:51, Kulminacija: 10:48:41, Sončni zahod: 15:28:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i killed him
<CrazyLemon> well you killed him..tist postaje.json is b0rked
<dz0ny> looks fine to me http://i.imgur.com/9aJmqie.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za kateri url?
<CrazyLemon> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json tale?
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je tudi pri meni v redu
<CrazyLemon> prej pa je najprej pokazalo potrese
<CrazyLemon> nato je bil pa ID za kredarico
<CrazyLemon> ki pa je delno manjkal
<CrazyLemon> mogoce se postmanu mešalo.. sam zakaj je pol jabuk quital
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13888/studije_kazejo_da_lahko_s_kolesarjenjem_co2_emisije_zmanjsamo_za_10_.html
<Pepelka> Študije kažejo, da lahko s kolesarjenjem CO2 emisije zmanjšamo za 10 % | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Univerza v Kaliforniji je objavila izsledke študije, ki kažejo, da lahko s kolesarstvom do leta 2050 CO2 emisije zmanjšamo za kar deset odstotkov.«
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> js ze delam to
<idioterna> se yanga prepricamo, pa smo na 9%
<yang> jst hodim raje peš manj onesnažujem zrak
<zdobbie> ce rabte ksno pomoc v Sinjarju, you know who to call
<idioterna> aha ja
<CrazyLemon> allah?
<idioterna> jsm lih prsu
<idioterna> tko da loh bi
<idioterna> yang: ce gres pes 4x bolj onesnazis zrak kot ce gres s kolesom
<idioterna> nc, CrazyLemon, zdobbie
<idioterna> whenever
<zdobbie> par nalogov se spisem, pa na stran grem
<CrazyLemon> se nisi naredu domace naloge?
<CrazyLemon> no gaming for you mister!
<zdobbie> placilnih nalogov
<CrazyLemon> .gif like a boss
<zdobbie> cause I'm a big boy!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a ves da 6P se sploh ni v prodaji
<zdobbie> v EU
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie je
<zdobbie> kod?
<CrazyLemon> na expansys.si je na zalogi
<CrazyLemon> frost white
<CrazyLemon> tisti drugi pa dobava čez kak dan-dva
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zdobbie fyi.. updejt za insurgency je zuni
<CrazyLemon> 50 embi
<zdobbie> 670EUR
<zdobbie> :obamanotbad:
<yang> 4x wow
<yang> kako si prisel do tega ?
<R33D3M33R> https://www.bigbang.si/gsm-telefoni/samsung-e1200-crn-524919
<idioterna> yang: izracunal sem kolk kalorij porabim na kilometer
<Pepelka> Gsm telefon SAMSUNG E1200 - ČRN - bigbang.si
<Pepelka> »Gsm telefon SAMSUNG E1200 - ČRN GSM telefon Samsung E1200 je namenjen manj zahtevnim uporabnikom. Ima barvni TFT zaslon in nekaj osnovnih Samsung aplikacij. Z njim boste pokrili osnovne potrebe, kot so klicanje in pošiljanje kratkih SMS sporočil.«
<R33D3M33R> 10€
<R33D3M33R> :)
<R33D3M33R> go
<yang> idioterna: a ti si bolj zadihan peš kot na kolesu ?
<idioterna> zelo odvisno od tega kolk hitr grem ane
<zdobbie> yang: I googled and thus found
<zdobbie> http://www.expansys.si/google-nexus-6p-64gb-aluminium-284182/
<Pepelka> Google Nexus 6P (64GB, Aluminium) #51097275 - EXPANSYS Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Available from EXPANSYS Slovenia, the Google Nexus 6P (64GB, Aluminium) also accessories, bundle offers, reviews and videos.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie he wasnt talking to youž
<yang> zdobbie: ja nevem zakaj bi dal eno placo za telefon
<yang> pa se free ni
<idioterna> seveda ni free
<idioterna> 660 je
<CrazyLemon> drugace pa se mi zdi da sm nekje zasledil da je 3x vec energije vlozeno v to da prehodis razdaljo X
<zdobbie> yaysus
<yang> zadnjic sem nasel en S6, pa je bil tip ful vesel k sem mu ga vrnil, je reku da stane velik
<CrazyLemon> tko da je najbolj ucinkovito (prevozno) sredstvo... kolo
<zdobbie> what world do you think you live in
<yang> je rekel, da ima mpijaco v dobrem
<zdobbie> free as in beer?!?!?
<zdobbie> that exists?!?
<yang> CrazyLemon: pomoje za po mestu je elektro skuter
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si sel kakat?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj zdaj cakamo
<zdobbie> zobe scetkam
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si za narocil 6p in zakaj ne?
<zdobbie> nimajo ga na zalogi
<zdobbie> na expansysu
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ocitno so tisti z slo-androida vse pobral
<MC_saban> slax0r
<Sky[x]> https://w00tsec.blogspot.si/2015/11/arris-cable-modem-has-backdoor-in.html
<Pepelka> w00tsec: ARRIS Cable Modem has a Backdoor in the Backdoor
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-20
<upd> !logs
<upd> !help
<upd> .help
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUOcuVBVEAADn7I.jpg
<napsy> JUTRO
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> HEYA
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> MC_saban: :)
<upd> slax0r, !
<upd> i need you
<slax0r> me? :O
<slax0r> a se da kak z apt-install/apt-cache/apt-whatever preverit koliko prostora bo zasedel installiran paket?
<CrazyLemon> stupid disk failure
<CrazyLemon> Spremembe za različice ubuntu-sdk-dev:
<CrazyLemon> Nameščena različica: None
<CrazyLemon> Razpoložljiva različica: 3.5.0+15.10.20151024-0ubuntu1~97+201511170914~ubuntu14.04.1
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi ubuntu updejta nekaj kar nimam nameščeno?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: virtul package
<CrazyLemon> Spremembe za različice unity8:
<CrazyLemon> Nameščena različica: None
<CrazyLemon> Razpoložljiva različica: 7.85+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny also virtual package ^?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> torej je danes virtual package day?
<CrazyLemon> ker je tko cca. 90% paketov :D
<dz0ny> k lahko nardiš upgrade virtual paketa
<dz0ny> pa kateri se morjo namestit
<dz0ny> apt gui je mal butas pa pol napiše upgrade :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa potrebujem ubuntu-mobile-icons?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vse je to butast
<CrazyLemon> ker nism nič mel nameščeno
<CrazyLemon> virtual or not
<zdobersek> u goin mobile now
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-touch-sounds ...
<CrazyLemon> wth
<dz0ny> neki si že mel :)
<dz0ny> it's called unity :D
<dz0ny> unite :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jabuk is still down down down
<zdobbie> http://labs.detectify.com/post/133528218381/chrome-extensions-aka-total-absence-of-privacy
<Pepelka> Detectify Labs
<Pepelka> »TL;DR, Popular Google Chrome extensions are constantly tracking you per default, making it very difficult or impossible for you to opt-out. These extensions will receive your complete browsing...«
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 16.km JZ od OBREŽJA @20/11/2015 06:14:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.73+N,+15.6+E
<CrazyMelon> stupid zdobbie
<CrazyMelon> tvoj link froze my ubuntu
<zdobersek> rrrrekt
<CrazyMelon> ok..klikam Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyMelon> nope..good this time
<zdobersek> click it again!
<CrazyMelon> ok
<CrazyMelon> nope :(
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> unity crap
<dz0ny> nimam nič proti ui, sam compiz je crap
<CrazyMelon> yup..hence unity8!
<napsy> a ta unity 8 pa mir se se razvijata?
<CrazyMelon> of course!
<CrazyMelon> enkrat 2020 bo available!
<napsy> aja
<napsy> a niso skensla mir razvoj pa pristal na wayland?
<zdobbie> nope
<CrazyMelon> .stran thehackernews.com
<jabuk> thehackernews.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyMelon> no https? wtf
<zdobersek> a https://news.ycombinator.com/ isces
<Pepelka> Hacker News
<CrazyMelon> dont be silly..those are not hacker news
<CrazyMelon> just look at the domain
<zdobersek> allllllrighty then
<dz0ny> 16.10 pravjo da bo by default
<dz0ny> +mir
<dz0ny> +snappy
<dz0ny> +gnome web store
<napsy> to bo tak fail
<zdobersek> gnome?
<slax0r> mir? ruska postaja mir?
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> zdobersek: apt bodo vn vrgli
<dz0ny> in pol ma gnome "store" ki podpira več backendov
<zdobersek> ja, to razumem
<dz0ny> in zdej pišej snappy one
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny gnome web store bo že v 16.04
<CrazyMelon> aja..web store
<CrazyMelon> nvm
<CrazyMelon> govorim o gnome store :p
<dz0ny> tehnočno je web page :)
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj zdej nazaj k GNOME rotirajo
<dz0ny> tehnično*
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> it works
<dz0ny> so they use it
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek ker so ugotovili da bodo imeli manj dela če dejansko čim več z upstreama poberejo :)
<CrazyMelon> kot pa če bodo vzdrževali svoj sw ki niti ni tako dober :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: kay, ampak zakaj potem ne ostanejo na aptju in pac sesajo vse updatee iz Debiana?
<zdobersek> riddle me this!
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek ne bi vedel za apt..dz0nyja prašaj :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: riddle me that!
<dz0ny> snappy paketi so static buildi al pa apt
<dz0ny> apt bundle bomo rekl
<dz0ny> ubuntu core je apt based build
<dz0ny> sam se potem apt odstrani
<dz0ny> tko da samega apt ni več
<zdobersek> sound like NIH to me
<CrazyMelon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/667517215390863360
<Pepelka> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "We are looking for hardcore software engineers. No prior experience with cars required. Please include code sample or link to your work."
<CrazyMelon> go! do it!
<zdobersek> I haz other plans
<zdobersek> pa najbrz bi moral migrirat
<CrazyMelon> apple car right? fckin traitor
<zdobersek> bit ekonomski migrant je pa dandanes nezazeljeno
<zdobersek> razen, ce lahko zraven vzamem 5 sirskih beguncev
<CrazyMelon> .yt pinky the cat
<jabuk> Pinky the Cat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR_LHlFwlhk
<zdobersek> classic pinky
<zdobbie> feel the Bern https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/3tiyb1/sanders_wins_the_iowa_youth_caucus_final_results/
<Pepelka> Sanders wins the Iowa Youth Caucus. Final results are Sanders 53% O'Malley 24% Clinton 15% : SandersForPresident
<Pepelka> »Iowa's Secretary of State's tweet: https://twitter.com/IowaSOS/status/667551559081992192«
<zdobbie> also, O'Malley?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ2dI_B_Ycg
<Pepelka> 'Littlebits' 'Arduino' knife-wielding tentacle - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I have gone to far...😕«
<zdobbie> kek http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/11/19/why-has-whatsapp-accessed-my-contacts-23709-times-in-the-last-7-days/
<Pepelka> Why has WhatsApp accessed my contacts 23,709 times in the last 7 days?
<Pepelka> »Each time you install an app, you're asked to accept the permissions it's requesting to access the features on your phone. It's a standard cost of entry fo«
<napsy> ah ja
<zdobbie> CrazyMelon: http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/mobiteli/lg-nexus-5x
<Pepelka> Mobiteli
<Pepelka> »Google in LG sta združila moči in ustvarila telefon z ostrim, 13,2-centimetrskim (5,2-palčnim) zaslonom Full HD, procesorjem Qualcomm Snapdragon 808, izredno zmogljivim operacijskim sistemom Android Marshmallow in hitrim polnjenjem baterije. Telefon je opremljen z zadnjo kamero z 12,2 MP in sprednjo kamero s 5 MP, za večjo varnost pa je dodan senzor prstnega odtisa.«
<napsy> najs
<speed-> kaj zdaj se ze ucite koran na pamet? :)
<napsy> od kot ta ideja?
<speed-> pa zdaj z malija baje
<speed-> neven mati mi prej nekaj razlagala
<napsy> ? je dobila koran z malija?
<speed-> ne lol
<speed-> pa tam nekaj serejo
<speed-> neke talce majo v hoteli ali whatever
<napsy> kok pa vejo da je teroristicni napad?
<speed-> nevem nekaj se baje strelajo
<napsy> mislim, a je confirmed?
<napsy> ja lahka je ugrabitev
<speed-> mislim da ja
<napsy> pa zahtevajo nek ransome
<speed-> ej nevem lol
<napsy> zakaj pa lol?
<speed-> zato ker me take sprasujes
<napsy> zakaj, men se zdijo ful smiselna vprasanja
<speed-> ja samo te si idi preberi vse strani so polne tega
<speed-> meni se glih neda o tem brat
<speed-> to vem kar sem cul :)
<idioterna> koran je bedna knjiga
<dz0ny> to ste vidl http://www.radio1.si/41993
<Pepelka> Radio 1 - Najpogumnejša Slovenka ta hip!
<Pepelka> »Nesebično pomagala 11-letni deklici in ji rešila življenje«
<dz0ny> *čul :>
<speed-> idioterna a niso vse te pravljice bedne?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej v koranu je tut par cist uredu pravljic
<idioterna> sam zlo mal, vecina je krneki
<speed-> ej nebi vedel
<idioterna> ja jsm ga bral
<idioterna> moral bi se naucit arabsko, da bi original bral
<speed-> jaz nisem niti nase 'svete' knjige bral :)
<idioterna> k pravjo da so prevodi zanic
<idioterna> aja jsm jo
<idioterna> tut je podn
<idioterna> nisi velik zamudu
<speed-> hvala bogu nihce v moji familiji ni prevec veren
<idioterna> v moji tut ne
<idioterna> fotr je bil sicer krscen, ampak mene pa na sreco ni noben
<idioterna> mama pa ni bla krscena, na sreco
<speed-> e vidis mene so pa zrihtali
<speed-> na crno hehe
<idioterna> kr nesramn
<idioterna> js bi fotra pa mamo pretepu
<idioterna> ce bi me krstila
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> zupnka pa poscal
<speed-> ma ne saj glej
<speed-> prvo obhajilo pa birma
<speed-> se je cashout naredil
<speed-> pa to je to :)
<idioterna> js nism tkole poceni prodal duse hudicu :)
<napsy> ce mas dovol premozno familijo, ja
<idioterna> jsm od hudica zahteval indeksirano rento
<speed-> pa se je obneslo?
<idioterna> pa ni hotu, pol sm pa pac reku da pol pa nc
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> pac vsi sosedje so dobil videorekorderje pa mopede pa take reci
<idioterna> za birmo
<idioterna> jsm pa reku da ce hocjo da zakramente nardim, mi morjo dat dost dnarja da bom loh pomagal zrtvam krscanstva
<idioterna> sam k niso verni so pol rekl sam "a se hecas"
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> 20. november pa meni stari gnjavi naj grem kosit
<speed-> ker bo jutri sneg :))
<speed-> fakin shit
<idioterna> ja pejt ne
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<idioterna> to je pa res tak zen job
<speed-> pa bom sel ja
<CrazyMelon> zdobbie sm že vidu
<CrazyMelon> zdobbie evo en link zate
<CrazyMelon> !g gethuawei 6p
<Pepelka> Nexus 6P - Huawei Official Store http://www.gethuawei.com/nexus6p
<CrazyMelon> miha.. js pričakujem da boš do 2016 pofixal pepelko
<zdobersek> what's there to fix
<zdobersek> oh
<zdobersek> written in Java
<CrazyMelon> pozna kdo https://www.windyty.com/ ?
<Pepelka> Windyty, wind map & forecast
<Pepelka> »Ubercool wind animation all over the world. Wind and weather forecast for kiters, surfers, pilots and anyone else.«
<zdobbie> nope
<CrazyMelon> yw
<anny_> dan
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/thegrugq/status/667703528643649536
<Pepelka> the grugq auf Twitter: "The Paris attackers used Facebook, not encryption… and in an ISIS dedicated group! https://t.co/QmcVcQWZ5S https://t.co/VB1TmCF1Hp"
<CrazyMelon> a niso uporabljali telegram?
<anny_> ste že sesuli Islamsko državo?
<CrazyMelon> working on it
<yang> Moja okolina smatra, zreo sam za psihijatra -- Bora Djordjevic
<anny_> odlično!
<anny_> kakšni so rezultati?
<CrazyMelon> 129:8..oni vodijo
<zdobbie> ufff
<anny_> *eba
<anny_> bolj se potrudi(te)
<anny_> če ti zmanjka idej...
<anny_> https://vijestiummeta.wordpress.com/
<Pepelka> Vijesti Ummeta - sve ono što do vas ne dopire putem malih ekrana | DOŠLA JE ISTINA, A NESTALO LAŽI
<Pepelka> »došla je istina, a nestalo laži«
<CrazyMelon> ummet je iz sirije?
<anny_> iz bosne
<yang> anny ti naivno upas, da se da sesuti islamiste ?
<anny_> ne
<anny_> samo omejiti
<yang> zdaj jih je skoraj miljon novih v evropi
<anny_> ja
<zdobbie> :>
<anny_> zahvaljujoč nori politiki merklove
<anny_> imo jo je ujela demenca, kot je rekel pirtošek na tedx
<yang> jst bi se pa strinjal s tem da nemcija potrebuje miljon nove poceni delovne sile
<anny_> ja
<yang> zdaj pa zapirajo mejo ker jih je ze dovolj prislo
<anny_> če potrebujejo milijon ljudi, naj si jih gredo sami iskat
<anny_> pogovarjala sem se z ljudmi, ki so čistili nasip v brežicah za begunci
<yang> aftermath fake pariski napadi in fake strmoglavljenje ruskega letala
<anny_> na 5 km so pobrali 81 vreč smeti s tem, da je bilo od daleč videti počiščeno
<yang> in vsi organizatorji napada ubiti da se nihce vec ne more zagovarjati kot JFK primer
<anny_> našli morje neuporabljene hrane, zapakirane zobne paste, zobne ščetke, plastenke vode
<anny_> o tem se seveda ne poroča
<yang> pac vzamejo kar se jim zdi uporabno ostalo zavrzejo
<anny_> saj je rekla ta gospa
<anny_> laufajo in odvržejo vse, kar ni uporabno
<anny_> ko pridejo do naslednjega centra pa: "Kaj, a niti odeje mi ne date?!"
<yang> meni se zdi fino ko so jim od wlansi projekta ustmali wifi internet v begunskem taboriscu
<anny_> upam,d a so dobili dovolj polnilcev za iphone
<yang> so nasli dobre sosede
<yang> da so sharealu svoj interner
<yang> bbl
<zdobbie> iPhones don't fix bullet holes
<anny_> jep
<zdobbie> i.e. so what
<anny_> še vedno beremo pretežno politično korektne novice
<zdobbie> ampak ja, lightning polnilci so jeba
<anny_> :)
<idioterna> merklova ma prav
<idioterna> vsi ksenofobi se pa motite.
<idioterna> zdej je se zizek zacel neumnosti govort
<anny_> haha
<anny_> zdaj je začel?
<anny_> ne me basat
<idioterna> ja, zdaj
<idioterna> prej je bil se kr konsistenten
<yang> sizek
<anny_> kaj je izjavil?
<idioterna> zdej pa prav da muslimani niso kompatibilni z evropsko kulturo
<idioterna> kar je neumnost
<anny_> okusi so različni :)
<idioterna> ja, saj zato
<anny_> jaz na primer obožujem kranjsko klobaso in ocvirke, oni pač ne
<idioterna> ce bi bli vsi muslimani enaki, potem bi lahko kej tacga reku
<idioterna> pa niso
<idioterna> kako ves?
<yang> idioterna ti mu lahko kej kontriras verjetno, napises repliko v sobotno prilogo
<anny_> ja, ali kar na mail
<idioterna> eh, ne da se mi se z njim ukvarjat
<yang> verjetno ma tudi blog, kukr je popularn
<idioterna> moram obicajne ksenofobe pa homofobe bashat
<anny_> sz21@nyu.edu
<anny_> kako skrajšam url?
<yang> bit.ly
<idioterna> https://goo.gl/
<Pepelka> Google URL Shortener
<anny_> https://goo.gl/bG7QsO
<anny_> dz0ny bo znoru
<idioterna> ah, sej je navajen
<anny_> upam
<anny_> sovraži vse kapitaliste
<idioterna> js vas bom itak zapustu
<anny_> veste, ker dan je danes?
<idioterna> petek?
<idioterna> vsaj zdi se mi
<anny_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<Pepelka> UCADay - Ubuntu Wiki
<anny_> zahvala vsem kontributorjem
<anny_> ne najdem slovenske besede...prispevalcem?
<idioterna> vsem, ki so prispevali
<CrazyMelon> prispevkarjem!
<CrazyMelon> :P
<anny_> Yes, Krejzi, majluv!
<idioterna> pobiramo samoprispevek
<anny_> daj trr
<idioterna> ne, za ubuntu
<idioterna> ne v dnarju, v patchih
<idioterna> btw, evo kako zgleda ateisticna indoktrinacija otrok
 * anny_ se skrije
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvNQYok4VYA
<Pepelka> Haha Fedr - YouTube
<CrazyMelon> i'll take $$ instead of patches
<anny_> bytheway, lvm vgchange -ay ne deluje
<idioterna> a ne uporablja lvmja default ubuntu install?
<idioterna> kaj pa izpise?
<idioterna> no sej
<idioterna> nalozi live usb image na usb kljucek
<idioterna> pa naredi tko kot je dzoni predlagal
<idioterna> js morm v trgovino
<anny_> kaj je že džoni predlagal?
<idioterna> da zbootas live usb, namestis bootrepair
<idioterna> in ga pozenes
<idioterna> da popravi initrd
<anny_> aha
<anny_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pepelka> Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki
<anny_> Å¡ibaj...danes ne nori petek
<anny_> *je
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/andnowtothemoon/status/667010088947830784
<Pepelka> Krutika Mallikarjuna auf Twitter: "this is honestly the best COME AT ME BRO that i've ever fucking seen https://t.co/0dXZK81rhD"
<CrazyMelon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/20/usa-today-wiretaps/
<Pepelka> USA Today: California wrongly wiretapped 52,000 people
<Pepelka> »Remember when, on 'The Wire,' McNulty struggled to get access to wiretaps? It's not like that in reality.«
<idioterna> anny_: sm su v lokalno stacuno
<idioterna> k so cene 20% visje
<idioterna> ampak vsaj ni hofer!
<anny_> mečky :)
<idioterna> aja ne ni merkator
<idioterna> mlinotest je
<idioterna> ma taljansko nutelo
<anny_> o Å¡e bolje
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no sej tut merkator je blizu, ampak ni tok nice
<anny_> v čem se italijanska nutela razlikuje od poljske
<idioterna> zarad nutele in zarad tezenja s pikami
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> bl mastna je se mi zdi
 * anny_ ni ekspert za nutelo
<idioterna> poljska je bolj temnorjava in manj tekoca
<anny_> več palmovega olja noter
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> http://veskajjes.si/zivila/izdelki-na-osnovi-maobe-in-olja/mastni-namazi-masleni-margarinski/nutella-ferrero
<Pepelka> Nutella Ferrero
<anny_> super za zamašit žile
<CrazyMelon> idioterna a veš zakaj so 20% višje? ker so v bistvu rebrandan merkator :D
<anny_> waw
<anny_> http://www.digitalattackmap.com/
<Pepelka> Digital Attack Map
<Pepelka> »A live data visualization of DDoS attacks around the globe«
<zdobbie> also http://map.norsecorp.com
<Pepelka> Norse Attack Map
<CrazyMelon> also... boring
<dz0ny> annoying if you are on the receiving end
<anny_> zanimivo
<anny_> v Savdski arabiji imajo pa veliko cajta
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/7ke13JNlpBQ
<Pepelka> The Drug Fueling Conflict In Syria - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Syria's War Drug: A look inside production of Captagon, the powerful amphetamine being used by soldiers in Syria. How Assad And The Kurds Are Teaming Up Agai...«
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: i know
<dz0ny> Najvecji kupec pa sa ker be smejo alkohola
<idioterna> anny_: nah, sej nism kupu nutele
<dz0ny> Je to Edin kr lahko dobis easy pa se noben ne preganja
<Sky[x]> http://matejspehar.tumblr.com/post/133597483638/zakaj-se-trese-trzin
<Pepelka> Zakaj se trese Trzin? | In my secret life
<Pepelka> »Dragi moji Asbisovci, Mineva že skoraj dva meseca, ko vas verjetno neprestano daje kolcanje in morda se v Trzinu občasno trese celo vaša poslovna stavba. Se opravičujem vam in  vsem okoliškim prebivalcem, ki nimajo nič s tem, predvsem vsem v Old London pubu, če se jim pivo peni brez razloga. Razlog tem tektonskim premikom je velika frekvenca omemb vašega podjetja iz mojih ust. Včasih zgolj potiho, skoraj v moji glavi, bolj pogosto tulim na
<anny_> gandža je dovoljena?
<dz0ny> Mhm
<dz0ny> Also pa ni
<dz0ny> AlkoAlko
<idioterna> gandza kje?
<idioterna> v SA ziher ne
<idioterna> ker te obesijo, ce te dobijo z njo
<anny_> f*ed countries
<anny_> grem...lp
<zdobersek> toshibatoshibatoshibatoshibatoshibatoshibatoshibatoshiba
<zdobbie> ce maste predober petek http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/11/okrogla_miza_odnos_rkc_lgbt.aspx
<Pepelka> So pripadniki RKC in LGBT zmožni dialoga? | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Med Katoliško cerkvijo in pripadniki LGBT je treba iskati skupni jezik, medsebojno razumevanje in dialog, so bili enotni udeleženci okrogle mize z naslovom Novi časi za odnos RKC do LGBT?.«
<zdobbie> 'Branko Cestnik je opozoril, da o tej temi prepogosto razpravljajo aktivisti, ne pa intelektualci.'
<zdobbie> eyyyyy
<zdobbie> also, "Istospolna usmerjenost je predmoralno stanje."
<dz0ny> idioterna: gandzo, ne pa z amfetamini
<skyx> dz0ny: slucjano ves za kak php library k zna z multiple async requesti delat, ter da lahko za vsakega posameznega dobis error response ce je razlicno od 2xx? :)
<dz0ny> skyx: php ni async
<dz0ny> ne mors
<dz0ny> razen ce uporabis hhvm stuff
<skyx> http://docs.guzzlephp.org/en/latest/quickstart.html#concurrent-requests
<Pepelka> Quickstart — Guzzle Documentation
<skyx> tol mi ql dela sam problem mal ce je en request razlicen od 2xx pa ne mors dobi responsa kar je fail :>
<skyx> sam throw exception navadn posle :)
<dz0ny> kje pa to dela?
<dz0ny> k god help me ce zacne to folk masovno uporabljat :D
<skyx> hehe :D
<dz0ny> aha to ma isto foro kot curl
<dz0ny> move on
<skyx> sej pomoj curl zadej uporabla, sem sel mal kodo gledat zadej pa je obupna :>
<skyx> sam fucking edina stvar k vsaj neki dela :>
<pitko> večer
<skyx> lp
<pitko> kva je zdej kej novga?
<skyx> sekr je tema zunej :)
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja
<zdobersek> can't do a software update for that http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/20/9769868/tesla-model-s-recall-seat-belt
<Pepelka> Tesla recalls all 90,000 Model S cars over faulty seat belt | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Tesla is voluntarily recalling every Model S it has ever made — some 90,000 cars — because of a single report from Europe where the seatbelt wasn’t assembled properly.In that case, someone in the...«
<CrazyMelon> voluntarily!
<pitko> a je kdo tole bildov iz sourca? https://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/pcsclite.html
<Pepelka> PCSClite project
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek did
<pitko> ker mi ni jasno
<pitko> nardim vse po postopku
<pitko> mal mi je čudno k nobeno napako ne jav
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXSFEyII2oA
<Pepelka> Кадры ракетных ударов по ИГИЛ на рассвете - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Телеканал «Звезда» публикует уникальные кадры нанесения ракетных и бомбовых ударов по объектам террористов запрещенного в России «Исламского государства» в С...«
<idioterna> CrazyMelon: zdobersek
<idioterna> how bout that defense?
<slax0r> ehlo
<slax0r> kje vi kj narocujete hardware?
<zdobersek> kjer ga majo
<zdobersek> define hardware
<slax0r> a sm mogoce na #klavnica ? :P
<slax0r> hardware, as in, cpu, mobo, ram, gfx, psu, hdd,....
<zdobersek> whut
<zdobersek> nazadnje sem trzu na mimovrste
<zdobersek> ampak tega je 4 leta
<slax0r> mimovrste mja...
<slax0r> dragi so k prasci
<slax0r> isto tak enaa
<zdobersek> jah najbrz kej v AUT najdes
<pitko> ej zdobrsek
<zdobersek> ne poznam
<zdobersek> 'dobrsek'
<zdobersek> ts
<zdobersek> tis pa putka
<zdobersek> al kaj
<pitko> ups
<pitko> se opravičujem
<zdobersek> kk
<pitko> sam 3 minute tvojga časa
<pitko> https://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/pcsclite.html
<Pepelka> PCSClite project
<pitko> to si bilduov
<pitko> bildov*
<zdobersek> ne, to si ti buildov
<zdobersek> jst sem trolu na strani
<zdobersek> ampak vprasej
<pitko> k grem po tem njegovem postopku
<zdobbie> pitko: gres po tem njegovem postopku
<pitko> nakonc mi napiše da command not found
<pitko> probov sm pa že vse mogoče
<zdobbie> which one?
<pitko> "u"
<pitko> "/usr/sbin/pcscd"
<pitko> bil je spisan nek ccid gonilnik
<pitko> pa ga zdej nemorm sprobat
<pitko> k se mi to ne builda
<zdobbie> pitko: a si instaliru po `make`?
<zdobbie> make install
<pitko> sam make sm dal
<pitko> o majmun
<pitko> je to narobe?
<zdobbie> pitko: mogoce ti sploh ni treba instalirat, ampak pac pozen pcscd, kjer si ga zbuildu
<pitko> pa to sm razmislu tut ja
<pitko> bom probal hvala
<pitko> sam Å¡e to je razlika med mak install pa install?
<pitko> make*
<pitko> eh
<pitko> je razlika med sam make pa make install
<pitko> se vid da je petek :D
<zdobbie> pitko: je razlika
<zdobbie> make samo zbuilda
<pitko> fak
<pitko> debil
<pitko> OMG
<pitko> veš kok cajta že to rihtam
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> pitko: al pa ce odpres Makefile pa pogledas kaj dela :D
<pitko> ja -.-
<zdobbie> make install pa ti porine v nek directory
<zdobbie> pitko: ne odpirat, k je petek
<zdobbie> te loh se glava boli
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hvala vm
<pitko> carji
<zdobersek> #hekerji.si/goodguys
<pitko> :)
<pitko> ni bil to nek film zdej?
<upd> da
<pitko> mel smo zastonj karte pa nism mel časa jit na primjero škoda!
<pitko> kako ste kej zadovolni z novim ubuntujem?
<pitko> jaz napovno pogrešam linuxe :D zdej k mam windowse groza
<slax0r> debian 8 <3
<slax0r> xfce <3
<pitko> ja
<pitko> čeprov debian 8 ma neke probleme z wifijem
<slax0r> desktop
<slax0r> don't care
<pitko> pol itq
<pitko> mislm men osebno so vsi po svoje zanimivi Å¡e posebi mi manjka treminal ...
<pitko> terminal*
<slax0r> ja daj linux gor pa bo ;)
<slax0r> jaz mam windoze samo za igre
<slax0r> takrat pa "potrpim" brez terminala ;)
<pitko> za potrebe službe potrebujem windowse
<slax0r> vm ^^
<pitko> :)
<slax0r> zdaj pa kaj bo guest in kaj host, pa je odvisno, kaj bolj potrebujes :)
<pitko> mah ne sej zdej kujem nov komp pa bo
<pitko> linux
<CrazyMelon> idioterna what defense?
<zdobersek> ping me when ready
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek ping
<CrazyMelon> i'm ready
<zdobersek> pa ne ti
<CrazyMelon> pffft!
<netkat> https://twitter.com/midniterunr/status/667792394717405184/photo/1
<Pepelka> Josh Pitts auf Twitter: "And more https://t.co/oxYduYb4bR"
<slax0r> zdobersek: ping
<slax0r> ready
<zdobersek> noted
<CrazyMelon> no kaj zdaj
<CrazyMelon> a gremo igrat al ne
<slax0r> kaj igramo?
<CrazyMelon> slax0r insurgency kaj le?!?!
<slax0r> dafuq is dis?
<CrazyMelon> slax0r the greatest game evah?
<slax0r> ne, to je MWO
<slax0r> lawl
<CrazyMelon> menopaused women ovulating???
<CrazyMelon> makes no sense to me
<upd> http://imgur.com/gallery/STdByWG bahaha
<Pepelka> No-one invades the motherland - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/gallery/U6w3c1u
<Pepelka> I'm moving to Mars - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> yo
<CrazyMelon> !g insurgency night goggles all white
<Pepelka> Why is nightvision so bright? :: Insurgency Questions https://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/627456486829141545/
<zdobbie> jah zakaj, ker gledas v svetlobo
<zdobbie> ffs
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/JdIqPUP.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<CrazyMelon> zdobbie nope..nism vedel da moras cakat cca. 20s
<zdobbie> hum
<CrazyMelon> sam en kill mam
<CrazyMelon> pa sem vseeno mvp
<CrazyMelon> :D
<zdobbie> as edini na serverju
<CrazyMelon> ne..Å¡e 7 drugih :D
<CrazyMelon> prej sm bil mvp pa nism mel sploh killa :D
<CrazyMelon> pač če pri huntu uničiš cache dobiš več točk kot če killaš insurgentse
<dz0ny> kd ration -100
<matjaz> TIL: privzete LUKS nastavitve ne podpirajo discard/TRIM funkcij za SSDje
<pitastrudl> spat
<pitastrudl> aja matjaz
<pitastrudl> zloudal se mi je tisti torrent
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> se rabis?
<matjaz> seveda :D
<pitastrudl> kak je ze title
<pitastrudl> sem pozabil
<matjaz> uf, ne vem :)
<pitastrudl> neka francoska zadeva
<matjaz> neki chansons neki neki
<matjaz> :)
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> iščem ja
<pitastrudl> kam sem dal
<matjaz> find / -iname "*chanson*"
<matjaz> :)
<pitastrudl> ha
<pitastrudl> windows
<pitastrudl> :P
<matjaz> O.O
<matjaz> blasphemy!
<pitastrudl> ha
<pitastrudl> ne saj imam ubuntu na laptopu
<pitastrudl> sam na pcju pa res nebi se mi dal met ubuntuja
<matjaz> sej jest tud nimam Ubuntu :)
<pitastrudl> hh
<CrazyMelon> oba bosta dobila ban
<CrazyMelon> !
<CrazyMelon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Rudimental - Waiting All Night (Ft. Ella Eyre) (Kidnap Kid Remix). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-mMOlx110o
 * matjaz is listening to: Bedřich Smetana - Ma Vlast: The Moldau (5:02)
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyMelon> to ni ravno muzka za upgrejdanje :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyMelon ne, bom prej tebe
<pitastrudl> ok sm najdu matjaz
<pitastrudl> uplodam na DB
<matjaz> CrazyMelon: zdej se že sproščam, sem se 4 ure ukvarjal z luks+lvm+btrfs
<matjaz> glava boli :)
<CrazyMelon> no js upam da se bom max. ukvarjal 10min s forumom :)
<upd> http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-storm-bella-first-snow-iowa-illinois-wisconsin-michigan-chicago-detroit much snow
<Pepelka> »Winter storm warnings are posted as some will see their first blanket of snow.«
<pitastrudl> ayy
<CrazyMelon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12.2°C @20.11.2015 23:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% zahodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:39, Kulminacija: 10:49:12, Sončni zahod: 15:26:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 15min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> očitno ne bo snega v lj :D
<CrazyMelon> .vreme novo mesto
<jabuk> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 16°C @20.11.2015 23:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% južni veter 4.6 m/s (16.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:11, Kulminacija: 10:46:33, Sončni zahod: 15:24:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 16min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> mah kak sneg..
<CrazyMelon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.8°C @20.11.2015 23:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% zahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:11, Kulminacija: 10:52:19, Sončni zahod: 15:31:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 18min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> topkek
<pitastrudl> ej matjaz
<CrazyMelon> lets kill jabuk
<CrazyMelon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -1.1°C @20.11.2015 23:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% jugovzhodnik 8.14 m/s (29.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:17, Kulminacija: 10:51:50, Sončni zahod: 15:28:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 13min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> oh!
<matjaz> pitastrudl: reci
<pitastrudl> fak, synergy pls
<pitastrudl> noce kopirat linka
<pitastrudl> aja sej mam dropbox tut na pcju
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> more ga Å¡e zloudat
<pitastrudl> <.<.
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<pitastrudl> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27601293/Piffaro%20-%20Chansons%20et%20Danceries%20%281996%29%20%5BFLAC%5D%20%7BArchiv%20447107%7D.zip
<upd> <CrazyMelon> mah kak sneg..
<upd> sej vem da ti je hudo
<pitastrudl> matjaz jutri zbrisem, zloudaj ko se ti zazdi
<pitastrudl> ;)
<upd> k ga še za božič ne boš imel
<upd> ti ga bom poslal par kg
<pitastrudl> pa mi jutri povej kako je
<CrazyMelon> upd veš kako sem žalosten :>
<pitastrudl> noč
<upd> bova trejdala za morsko sol
<CrazyMelon> no way
<CrazyMelon> morske soli pa ne dam!
 * CrazyMelon has low blood pressure
<CrazyMelon> anyway..forum Å¡e vedno dela \o/
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-21
<CrazyMelon> i'm done
<CrazyMelon> ln
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNkZ_sWBxrM
<Pepelka> The Ka$h Cycle - YouTube
<zdobbie> http://feedly.com/i/saved
<Pepelka> feedly. Read more, know more.
<Pepelka> »Feedly connects you to the information and knowledge you care about. We help you get more out of you work, education, hobbies and interests. The feedly platform lets you discover sources of quality content, follow and read everything those sources publish with ease and organize everything in one place.«
<zdobbie> or rather
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/sleeping-in-on-weekends-linked-to-health-problems/
<Pepelka> Sleeping in on weekends linked to health problems | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Shifts in sleep schedule may throw the body’s metabolic clocks out of sync.«
<upd> Å¡e dober da ob 8h zjutraj hodim spat
<pitastrudl> matjaz a si zloudal
<pitastrudl> yo
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo kako idejo za prevod 'spoiler' as in 'spoiler alert' ? :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: nevarnost razkritja? :)
<zdobbie> pazi spojler!
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] no..ni nobena nevarnost :D ampak neki v zvezi z razkritjem ja
<zdobbie> !t en sl spoiler
<Pepelka> spojler
<zdobbie> evo
<CrazyLemon> ma zdobbie! kaj bi js brez tebe!
<Sky[x]> potem pa mozno razkritj
<zdobbie> topfraggal v insurgencyju
<CrazyLemon> a italic je poševno ali je ležeče?
<pitastrudl> poševno
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> this is italic you potato
<pitastrudl> aja prevod
<pitastrudl> ležeče
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon za spoiler nevem če je ena beseda za to
<pitastrudl> v kakšnem kontekstu boš pisal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ležeče zame pomeni horizontalno.. italic text pa ne leži..ampak počiva :D
<pitastrudl> lahk tudi rečeš poševno :D afaik je v softwareu ponavadi napisano ležeče
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl forum kontekst.. torej ko skriješ besedilo recimo o tem da je v TBBT elon musk
<CrazyLemon> tako da uporabnik mora kliknit na 'Spoiler' če želi videt kaj se skriva spodaj!
<pitastrudl> "klikni na spoiler za dodatno besedilo" "klilkni na "spoiler" za razlago"
<pitastrudl> itd
<pitastrudl> pač povej da more kliknt na spoiler
<pitastrudl> če se boš mučil z prevodi bo sam ljudi medlo
<CrazyLemon> ni point v klikanju..ampak v besedi 'spoiler' :D
<pitastrudl> prevajaš spoiler?
<pitastrudl> pač namesto spoilerja bo slovensko pisalo?
<pitastrudl> al kaj
<CrazyLemon> JAAAAAAA
<pitastrudl> AHA
<pitastrudl> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> ffs :D
<pitastrudl> "predal"
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> "skrij/odkrij"
<pitastrudl> ej CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> guess what
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/ajg12dj.png
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> "spojler"
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> [11:22:19] <zdobbie>: !t en sl spoiler
<CrazyLemon> [11:22:20] <+Pepelka>: spojler
<Pepelka> spojler
<pitastrudl> vidš
<pitastrudl> Å¡e pepelka ti pove
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa misliš od kje to pride :D
<pitastrudl> od svetega matička
<CrazyLemon> sej je enak page ffs!
<pitastrudl> :o
<pitastrudl> magic
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl indent
<Pepelka> alinea
<CrazyLemon> dzis
<pitastrudl> !t en sl potato
<Pepelka> krompir
<pitastrudl> huehueuheh
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl outdent
<Pepelka> Zamik levo
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<zdobbie> sneeeg
<pitastrudl> kje
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> u kp dežuje, fak
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon se topi
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl emoji
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaand i broke it
<pitastrudl> rip
<Sky[x]> ma povsot dezuje! :(
<zdobbie> !t en sl help
<zdobbie> sneg je
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 3°C @21.11.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% vzhodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:10, Kulminacija: 10:46:09, Sončni zahod: 15:23:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 14min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.9°C @21.11.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% severozahodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:11, Kulminacija: 10:52:19, Sončni zahod: 15:31:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 18min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> heehee
<zdobbie> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/foto-slovenijo-pocasi-beli-sneg
<Pepelka> FOTO: Slovenijo počasi beli sneg | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Bela so tudi že nekatera smučišča.«
<zdobbie> kewl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FZyiZQozwc&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> November 20, 2015 - YouTube
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/3tnjtg/firetruck_performs_ridiculous_strafing_move/cx7pttt
<Pepelka> isawfireanditwashot comments on Firetruck performs ridiculous strafing move
<Pepelka> »1031 points and 163 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie drifting is not cool! its dangerous!
<pitastrudl> admin he doing it sideways﻿
<pitastrudl> >2015 >video looks like a whole pixel
<matjaz> pitastrudl: sem dol stegnil ja
<pitastrudl> vredu
<pitastrudl> matjaz je prava stvar?
<matjaz> niti ne :)
<pitastrudl> kak ne
<matjaz> so chansoni, ampak niso Å¡anaoni kot jih mi poznamo
<matjaz> :)
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> bom potegnil še par torrentov, pa bomo vidl če bo kej
<zdobbie> kaj maste to nek french culture appreciation club
<CrazyLemon> v celju je sneg!
<zdobbie> a dej bejz
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/VoNkUek.png
<jabuk> M 3.1 > 10.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @21/11/2015 12:52:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.24+E
<Sky[x]> evo sneg tud v lj pada
<Sky[x]> debele snezinke :)
<zdobbie> https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-hacker/
<Pepelka> Now that's what I call a Hacker
<Pepelka> »Now that's what I call a Hacker - Friday, November 20, 2015 - Founder's blog«
<jabuk> M 3 > 13.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @21/11/2015 12:52:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.22+E
<yang_> sneži
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1.8°C @21.11.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:36, Kulminacija: 10:49:10, Sončni zahod: 15:26:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 15min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> zadnic sem gledal zakaj LPP appi ne delajo, ker so zgleda api ugasnil
<Sky[x]> in sem prisel do ideje da ma app nek http client k potegne dol html ga poslje na api da ga sparsa in mu vrne v json :)
<Sky[x]> tko te ne bi mogl jebat get pobiras dol njihove podatke, niti te ne bi mogl blokirat k bi bil skos drug IP
<Sky[x]> lahko ti sam recejo da mors app odstrant :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj kej mislis glede tega? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUR7a05UAAA5s3V.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> maan..that dude is so lucky
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<zdobbie> fookin ozzies!
<yang> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -8.7°C @21.11.2015 13:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:17, Kulminacija: 10:51:50, Sončni zahod: 15:28:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 13min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .yt bela snežinka
<jabuk> Bela Snežinka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPQakRkMArk
<matjaz> :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj .vreme ne izpise debeline snezne odeje?
<zdobbie> wat een fail!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ker dz0ny ni dovolil tega
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sej lahko popravmo
<Sky[x]> da vidim kodo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @21.11.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:10, Kulminacija: 10:46:09, Sončni zahod: 15:23:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 14min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -9.1°C @21.11.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severnik 3.95 m/s (14.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:17, Kulminacija: 10:51:50, Sončni zahod: 15:28:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 13min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tukaj ne piše 'v oblakih' i have no idea
<CrazyLemon> .vreme lisca
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 6°C @21.11.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 100% severnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) v oblakih
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:33, Kulminacija: 10:46:05, Sončni zahod: 15:23:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 15min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<yang> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/surface/text/sl/observation_KREDA-ICA_latest.xml
<Pepelka> aaxx
<zdobbie> so what!
<CrazyLemon> tudi arso ne izpiše debeline snežne odeje
<pitastrudl> kak je v ljubljani
<pitastrudl> baje ful sneg pada
<CrazyLemon> .webcam ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> oh snap!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ti nisi iz ljubljane
<CrazyLemon> thank god no
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] evo https://github.com/dz0ny/arso-api/blob/master/main.go    naredi tukaj PR
<Pepelka> arso-api/main.go at master · dz0ny/arso-api · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arso-api - Arso potresi«
<Sky[x]> tnx
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nato sledi še uporaba dodanega podatka ..to pa narediš tukaj https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/vreme.coffee
<Pepelka> ircbot/vreme.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<Sky[x]> em bot je v coffe spisan?
<Sky[x]> coffee*
<pitastrudl> ne, v tea
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] yup
<Sky[x]> a ta podatek mamo sploh o debilini snezne odeje?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] amm.. poglej mal :D
<CrazyLemon> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/surface/text/sl/observation_KREDA-ICA_latest.xml    tukaj je omenjen
<Pepelka> aaxx
<Sky[x]> TF2 igram ravno :D
<CrazyLemon> ti kr igraj :D
<pitastrudl> glhf
<Sky[x]> vo me
<Sky[x]> evo me :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7°C @21.11.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 5.1 m/s (18.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:11, Kulminacija: 10:52:19, Sončni zahod: 15:31:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 18min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: sam tole je
<Sky[x]> <snow_var_desc>Skupna višina snežne odeje</snow_var_desc>
<Sky[x]> <snow_var_unit>cm</snow_var_unit>
<Sky[x]> <snow/>
<Sky[x]> <rrHh_var_desc>Interval merjenja padavin</rrHh_var_desc>
<Sky[x]> <rrHh_var_unit>h</rrHh_var_unit>
<Sky[x]> <rrHh/>
<CrazyLemon> piha qrba
<Sky[x]> <snowNew_var_desc>Novozapadli sneg</snowNew_var_desc>
<Sky[x]> <snowNew_var_unit>cm</snowNew_var_unit>
<Sky[x]> <snowNew_val/>
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] paste more..pls
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] vem ja ..zato sm pa prilepil link
<zdobbie> wat een ctrl+v champ
<Sky[x]> zgleda da rocno vnasajo to notr
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jah samodejna postaja ne ve kaj je to sneg :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da samo tiste opazovalne postaje verjetno imajo te podatke
<Sky[x]> ja nic dejmo se mal pozabavat
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: si ze kej uporablov "gobu"?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja
<yang> A ves kaj je vztrajnost, da igras v takem vremenu fuzbal
<yang> TEkmo majo na stadionu
<idioterna> ne, pojma nimam
<idioterna> k se nikol nism su s kolesom v takem vremenu.
<yang> nevem zakaj bi se hotu vozit v takem s kolesom
<idioterna> za zdravje in kondicijo
<idioterna> pa tut zato k je fino
<yang> ti bos tut umrl od kolesarjenja
<yang> eno je nekaj zdravo in zmerno poceti, drugo pa je biti odvisen in pretiravati
<yang> velja za karkoli
<idioterna> ja, ampak js ne pretiravam, sam ti si tak couch potato da se ti zdi da pretiravamo vsi, k par ur na dan telovadimo
<yang> ja par ur na dan je pretiravanje
<idioterna> moja zdravnica prav da je to mal premal za zdravega cloveka
<yang> jst sem zlo malo pr zdravniku
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> po 5 minut na 3 mesce
<yang> sej niso vsi zdravniki pametni
<yang> S prilozeno VIP kartico vas bomo v centru Rutar obdarili in pogostili v zvezdniskem stilu....Pocutite se kot zvezde, sprehodite se po nasem bozicnem sejmu, nazdravite s kozarckom penine in izkoristite VIP ugodnosti. Skrbno shranite prilozeno prestizno VIP kartico (iz papirja).
<zdobbie> a tis jo tud dobu
<yang> A ti tut, mater pa sem mislu da je ful malo ljudi VIP
<yang> a  mislis da majo zadost kozarcev s penino
<zdobbie> bojo najbrz sproti umival
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as ti tud slucajno dobu
<yang> Sem pa vidu Rutar Haus ob Klopeiner See
<yang> Njihovo pocitnisko hisico, hiso, vilo z dvojnimi vrati
<yang> http://www.ferienhaus-rutar.at/
<Pepelka> Ferienhaus Rutar
<Pepelka> »Ferienwohnungen Rutar f�r Urlaub direkt am Klopeiner See«
<idioterna> zdobbie: CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> a ze
<idioterna> c'est l'heure
<yang> zdobbie: glej da bos shranil prestizno VIP kartico za prihodnje rodove
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to naredu
<zdobbie> mislim, da je ze v smeteh
<idioterna> on bo itak umru hmal
<idioterna> k prevec kolesari
<yang> Rjovejo zunaj k medvedi tej navijaci
<yang> mogoce se ogrevajo na tak nacin
<idioterna> vazn da te je strah beguncov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dobu kaj
<yang> Prestizno VIP kartico iz papirja
<CrazyLemon> nope
<yang> a ti jo posljem
<yang> da ne bos prikrajsan
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjy4qqM0wK4
<Pepelka> Welcome to Slovenia #1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »اهلا وسهلا في سلوفينيا (english below) بمجرد الموافقة على طلب اللجوء و كنت في حالة اللاجئين( كفرد واحد او عائلة ) الحالة الخاصة بك تساوي وضع أجنبي مع السماح ...«
<yang> haha Olimpija:Maribor to bodo vse razsturili
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> js bi tut lakh sou k zdravniku enkrat
<pitastrudl> xd
<pitastrudl> nism biu že kake 2 leti
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ priporocam apu.. da ne bos zgubu zvok sredi igre :>
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/vPXEDW30qBA
<Pepelka> Coding Perl With Speech Recognition Fail - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch video: Coding Perl With Speech Recognition Fail. Also, browse KillSomeTime to find the funniest videos from around the web. Watch video: Coding Perl Wi...«
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: nau mel apu nek efekt na audio
<R33D3M33R> bo bo, apu roxx!11oneone :)
<CrazyLemon> it does!
<CrazyLemon> sup R33D3M33R
<R33D3M33R> nič posebnega in, malo freedoom igram :)
<R33D3M33R> *ni
<CrazyLemon> forum sm upgrejdal :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mal me roles motijo
<CrazyLemon> k takoj dodeli tistemu ki se registrira 'member' role
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni potrdil maila
<R33D3M33R> hm, problematično
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne
<CrazyLemon> vseeno ne gre odpirat razprav in komentirat postov
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne potrdiš maila
<CrazyLemon> sam mi vseeno gre na jetra da se dodeli role member..če pa ni :)
<R33D3M33R> če je role member je member, kako ne more delati zgoraj navedenih stvari?
<CrazyLemon> ker ni kliknil na email confirmation
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak če ima role member, kaj ima to veze? :)
<CrazyLemon> ima veze..ker zahtevamo email confirmation ob prijavi
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni 'full member' dokler ne potrdiš maila
<R33D3M33R> aha, ok
<dz0ny> Hackers
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<CrazyLemon> why you on ipad
<CrazyLemon> +are
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a real hacker https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/249-now-thats-what-i-call-a-hacker/
<Pepelka> Now that's what I call a Hacker
<Pepelka> »Now that's what I call a Hacker - Friday, November 20, 2015 - Founder's blog«
<CrazyLemon> madona kako piha !
<Sky[x]> lol
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-22
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> tak ga piha da je limono odpihnil
<pitastrudl> sm biu zuni ja, sm hodu po trgovinah po nakupih
<pitastrudl> sm mal marelo polomil haha
<pitastrudl> večino cajta držal marelo postrani kot pokonci
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> fuck na github mam username z velikimi crkami in composer pa vse v male spremeni in zdj mi ne dela composer lol :>
<Sky[x]> kdo se tukaj?
<matjaz> o/
<speed-> na pol
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> jsm tle
<idioterna> ampak delam
<yang> .vreme lj
<msev-> kaj rabm da tole zalaufam -> https://github.com/mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator/blob/master/images/bmp2hex.py
<Pepelka> arduinoGPSNavigator/bmp2hex.py at master · mrgilving/arduinoGPSNavigator · GitHub
<Pepelka> »arduinoGPSNavigator - Simple handheld navigator based on Arduino, an UART GPS module and Nokia 5110 display«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUc_T83A11c
<Pepelka> Lighting Strike on a car in Australia - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A lightning strike on a car«
<pitastrudl> old
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/13898/raziskava_s_celado_tvegate_vec.html
<Pepelka> Raziskava: S čelado tvegate več | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Opravili so zanimivo raziskavo o nošenju čelade med kolesarjenjem. Rezultat? Če nosite čelado, ste pripravljeni več tvegati.«
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> sonce!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.7°C @22.11.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:58, Kulminacija: 10:49:25, Sončni zahod: 15:25:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326731#p326731
<Pepelka> Nexus 6P (Huawei) - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<Pepelka> »Tud meni ni bilo treba potem nič dati, samo sem plačal preko banke. Ne vem ta exspansis ma zgleda kar mal zmede Sem videl, da imajo na amazon. it...«
<CrazyLemon> na amazon.it ga je dobil v dveh dneh
<zdobbie> bo ze
<CrazyLemon> ne ne bo!
<zdobbie> you'll see
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 2.km SZ od Å MARIJ PRI JELÅ AH @22/11/2015 18:20:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.24+N,+15.51+E
<zdobbie> opa!
<idioterna> zdobbie: CrazyLemon
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km  V od JELÅ AN @22/11/2015 18:56:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.51+N,+14.33+E
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zdobbie
<idioterna> jsm ze not
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastard
<idioterna> zdobbie: http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/11/referendum_zzzdr_episcenter.aspx
<Pepelka> Na referendumu bi zmagala Aleš Primc in Metka Zevnik | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na referendumu 20. decembra bi 54 odstotkov ljudi glasovalo proti noveli zakona o zakonski zvezi, ki pravice istospolnih parov izenačuje s pravicami raznospolnih parov, kaže anketa Episcentra.«
<idioterna> ce bos rabu ocitat yangu pa anny da sta konzervativna katolika
<msev-> A sta ortodoksna katolika :D
<idioterna> ocitno
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa drugac hotla otrokom v homoseksualnih druzinah kratit pravice?
<msev-> Ja k fajmostr tko rece :)
<msev-> Hehe
<msev-> Aves mi je najbl neumn da so sli na ustavn sodisce s tem
<msev-> Pa sprozl referendum k bo nevem kok miljonov stal, zj ce bi ga saj sami placal
<msev-> S tem gozdom k so ga nazaj dobil
<yang> tudi ce ljudstvo izglasuje nasprotovanje sprejetemu zakonu
<yang> ga bo ustavno sodisce se vedno zagovarjalo
<yang> torej kaj je sploh fora tega referenduma, sej v sloveniji se prakticno noben referendum ne spostuje
<idioterna> sej se ne sme
<idioterna> ce bi se spostoval referendume bi mel fasizem
<yang> sam dnar zapravljajo
<idioterna> to je nenaravno!
<idioterna> dnar zapravlat
<yang> a bos sel na referedum idioterna ?
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> nasprotovat tej fasisticni farski bandi
<yang> me zanima kok jih bo volil za sprejetje zakona
<yang> pa kok proti
<idioterna> pejt volt za, da naus tak kmet
<yang> ma sel bom ze zarad soseda, k je v komisiji
<yang> drgac mi pa dol visi
<yang> k ce ne grem volit, pol ga bom moral poslusat, pa se mi ga ne da
<yang> so se vecje dileme na svetu za resevat kot istospolne poroke
<idioterna> ja, ampak to ne pomen da je treba zajebavat istospolne ljudi
<yang> sej pri tem referendumu sploh ni sporna istosolna zveza
<yang> ampak posvajanje otrok
<idioterna> ja in edina posledica j
<yang> tej katoliki pa itak lazejo samim sebi, poglej koliko duhovnikov je homoseksualcev, pa nekaj naprotujejo tem vezam
<idioterna> posledica je, da so otroci v istospolnih druzinah depriviligirani
<idioterna> skratka, otroci so tisti k nasrkajo
<idioterna> ne starsi
<idioterna> poleg tega posvojitve ne morjo bit sporne
<idioterna> neenakopravnost je sporna
<yang> otroci bodo depriviligirani tudi ce bodo istospolne posvojitve legalne, ker bodo se vedno v manjsini napram ostlaim otrokom
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne stekas.
<yang> pravno gledano bodo enakopravni, samo druzbeno pa bo se vedno nesprejemljivo
<idioterna> otroci v homoseksualnih druzinah trenutno ne uzivajo enakega varstva po zakonodaji
<idioterna> kot ga uzivajo v drugih druzinah
<idioterna> ko otroka posvojis privzames obveznosti do njega
<idioterna> ne obratno
<yang> no saj je vseeno, ti imas otroke, ti bi se moral pravilno odlocati glede tega, meni je vseeno
<idioterna> ja ne ni vseeno
<idioterna> halo
<CrazyLemon> ni cudno da si bil samomorilski v igri..ce te pa tukaj yang jezi
<idioterna> pizda
<idioterna> ja, ane :)
<yang> a se je razstrelil ?
<zdobbie> dvakrat
<idioterna> yang: tebi je pac vseeno za to da nekaterih otrok ne morejo prit starsi obiskat v bolnisnico ko so bolni
<yang> kako ti je pa to uspelo
<idioterna> narobe sm ocenu AOE od RPGja
<yang> mogoce muslimi tut igrce igrajo pa mislijo da se lahko dvakrat razstrelijo
<idioterna> mogoce
<idioterna> kdo bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> allah bi
<msev-1> Lol
<idioterna> ne poznam ga
<yang> I-LOV-IT-ALAH (preberi nazaj)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bral za nazaj? zakaj ti ne napišeš da js normalno preberem? :/
<yang> vzemi ogledalce
<zdobbie> doesn't work that way, does it
<msev-1> Enga windowsasa probam convertat na linux kot sekundarn os
<msev-1> Kere igrce nj mu predstavm
<pitastrudl> csgo
<lynxlynxlynx> neverball
<lynxlynxlynx> yang bi najbrž predlaga xbill
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡pil
<lynxlynxlynx> pa l sem pozabil
<matjaz> ko sem kolega migriral na linux, je čisto noter padel v dwarf fortress
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 insurgency!
<CrazyLemon> teamfortress 2!
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> sam bi od prostih predlagal Å¡e wesnoth
<msev-1> Lol tale dwarf fortress moram pogooglst
<lynxlynxlynx> od zaprtih pa pillars of eternity, če je za frpje
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-1: pomisli na nethack
<msev-1> Ubistvu ma on najrajs rts-je
<idioterna> freeciv
<msev-1> Not that kind
<msev-1> Ala cc3 tiberium wars
<msev-1> Star craft 2
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: a se ti zdim zadosti mlad, da bi igrice igral ?
<yang> ze tko zapravim prevec casa za bedarije, sam se tega mi manjka
<idioterna> jsm starejsi pa igram igrce
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kolk si star, ampak nekoč si jih ziher
<CrazyLemon> igrice niso bedarije..zdaj ko je toliko sirijcev v EU se je pametno pripraviti !
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: od 18. leta ne vec
<idioterna> weird
<CrazyLemon> and insurgency does that
<idioterna> js pa ze skos igrce spilam
<lynxlynxlynx> od starcraftu je Å¡e najbolj podoben stratagus
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh, kaj je z mojo slovnico? :s
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: do kdaj je treba oddati tiste zadeve za dohodnino ?
<lynxlynxlynx> konec leta
<yang> mislim da lani sem hotel decembra je bilo ze prepozno
<yang> nevem kako je letos
<yang> se pravi se cel december lahko ?
<idioterna> kere stvari za dohodnino
<idioterna> do konca marca je treba za prejsnje leto
<yang> donacijo za dobrodelnost
<CrazyLemon> ma tist 0.5%
<msev-1> Zanc sm ugotovu da se nas zavarovalniski agent ukvarja s flightsimi ze od 1980, svaka cast. Je reku da sta ble tkt sam dve kocke hehd
<msev-1> Zj je pa Xplane kr najs
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni xplane kr goto zadeva?
<msev-1> Je ja
<msev-1> Sam je fajn dodat se dost dodatkov
<msev-1> Brez vsega je kr premal
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem nikoli probal
<lynxlynxlynx> enkrat v oš sem dobil demo ene mainstream letalščine, pa nama dvema takrat še vzletet ni uspelo
<yang> te igrice flight simulator se pa se spomnim
<yang> ampak to smo se v osnovni soli igrali
<msev-1> Ja zj sm se naucu en business jet eclipse 550 naokol furat
<yang> to bi mogu met un posebi zic pa spredaj velik monitor, tko kot v pravem simulatorju, pa par konzol s knofi :)
<msev-1> Vse od tega da przgem do flight plana pa kko delat z avtopilotom pa to, ni tok zlo tezko ubistvu
<msev-1> Ja to bi blo zakon yang
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3eQPQIt3Q0
<Pepelka> Flight Simulator Setup 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hey guys so people have been requesting to see my flight sim setup and where i do my recordings so here it is. please like the video if you enjoyed and be su...«
<yang> mislim malo boljsega od tega
<yang> mogoce ce res zelo dobro tole nastudiras, bi znal celo pravo letalo z malo teorije letet
<msev-1> https://youtu.be/3gRQr4-puVw
<Pepelka> A320 Homecockpit | Departure and Approach at Munich - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Another flight I took at http://www.cockpitsim.de/ This time I flew from Munich to Innsbruck and back to Munich. In this video you will only see the departur...«
<yang> ja to je pravi simulator
<yang> verjetno precej drag
<lynxlynxlynx> tist demo je bil bolj špil kot ornk simulacija (ena vojaška letala), zato je bil fail še večji
<yang> saj vsi piloti morajo obvezno skozi tako teorijo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ma vem da na OÅ  so eni nastudirali ta letala da jih niso taoj crashnili pa da so leteli kake dve minute :)
<yang> pa leminge smo igrali tut
<yang> pa gremline
<msev-1> Baje si lah za 5k eur nardis tak simulator
<yang> to je blo pomoje 286
<yang> lemingi so bli kr kul
<yang> si jih moral nanizat
<msev-1> http://www.aopa.org/-/media/Images/AOPA/Home/News/All/2012/August/Back-to-the-future/1208turbine-eclipse-avionics.jpg?w=320&h=218&as=1
<yang> http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/
<Pepelka> Play Lemmings!
<Pepelka> »Lemmings - Elizium«
<yang> GNU :)
<msev-1> Upam da mi rata tega prepricat
<msev-1> K ga convertam
<msev-1> Gnome 3 noce
<msev-1> Tko da ubuntu mate al pa cinnamon
<yang> msev-1: za 5000 eur mas ti pomoje narjeno licenco lahka za sportno letalo
<msev-1> A tok pocen
<msev-1> Najs
<yang> nevem
<msev-1> Pomoje da je precej drazje
<yang> ja odvisno kok ur moras letet
<yang> letalne ure so verjetno drage
<yang> Unser  "Cockpit-Simulator"  ist ein originalgetreuer Nachbau im
<yang> Maßstab 1:1 des Cockpits eines Airbus A320 mit all seinen Steuerelementen, Instrumenten und System-Funktionen.
<yang> http://www.cockpitsim.de/
<Pepelka> index-CockpitSim
<yang> kul
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELufY-RPQ8o
<Pepelka> Postal - Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Postal is directed by the notorious Uwe Boll and adapted from the highly successful computer game of the same name. In the ironically named city of Paradise,...«
<yang> oz tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt_tv7t79WY
<Pepelka> Secret First Sequence of Postal - The Movie by Uwe Boll - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CHECK OUT: www.postal-themovie.com Secret First Sequence of Postal - The Movie by Uwe Boll CHECK OUT: www.postal-themovie.com«
<yang> LN !
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-21
<speed-> SIEG
<msevwork> jutro
<speed-> hjello msev-
<msevwork> rabm kofein
<speed-> +1
<speed-> pa ze sem 3 kave pozvakal
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> pejte na bicikl
<speed-> do graza ja
<speed-> to bo to :D
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<idioterna> ce gres vsak dan ti je itak easy
<msevwork> teli ponedeljki so ubijalski
<msevwork> pa sm dost spal pa čist zaliman
<zdobersek> K R I V I C A
<msevwork> Uvala Krivica?
<msevwork> na Malem Lošinju?
<zdobersek> ne, tvoja K R I V I C A
<idioterna> a pondelk da je pravte
<idioterna> aja tocn otroc so sli u solo zjutri
<idioterna> should have noticed
<zdobersek> how dare they!
<idioterna> nc, grem se na bicikl
<idioterna> should have gone an hour ago
<zdobersek> lazy af
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> on je pa su
<zdobersek> na kafe al nekam
<dz0ny> pogovor k sefu :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno mu je kak gnome extension crashnu
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/15194548_10211687721208772_5128139821206214006_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> strunjan danes zjutraj ^
<napsy_> damn
<idioterna> o kasn lep sonck mate v strunjanu
<yang> uf, plima ?
<CrazyLemon> dež
<CrazyLemon> http://spin.sos112.si/SPIN2/Javno/Dogodki/
<Pepelka> spin
<CrazyLemon> http://www.resimo.net/index.php/2016/11/21/ne-davku-na-internet/
<Pepelka> Rešimo NET! » NE! davku na internet
<metalcamp_> izgleda je kulturnik.si premalo obiskan :>
<yang> Ali je kdo syncan v WLAN-SI od vas, neke nastavitve bi rad spremenil na routerju, ce se kdo spozna...
<metalcamp_> nope
<metalcamp_> nimajo več irc kanala?
<yang> majo ja...
<yang> sej cakam na odgovor
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<metalcamp_> je kdo videl skyx?
<CrazyLemon> js js js!
<metalcamp_> zadnjič je bil-a gor, zdaj ga/je pa ne zasledim
<matjaz> bil, ga
<CrazyLemon> ^
<metalcamp_> hvala za popravek :)
<CrazyLemon> včeraj zvečer je bil prisoten
<metalcamp_> imata mogoče kakšen alternativni kontakt?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ vedno obstaja .sporoči nick sporočilo :)
<CrazyLemon> imam pa fb
<CrazyLemon> mogoče mail nism pa zihr
<CrazyLemon> mail mam..ampak dvomim da tega Å¡e uporablja
<matjaz> jest mam cifro, ga lohk pingnem da pride :D
<metalcamp_> no, saj ni tako nujno :)
<CrazyLemon> you 2 are that close?!
 * CrazyLemon preveri če ima cifro
<matjaz> soigralca sva bla + ista Å¡ola :)
<metalcamp_> lahko počakam do večera pa vaju potem kontaktiram, če ga še ne bo gor
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ista Å¡ola kje?
<matjaz> kranj
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ah
<matjaz> MX Master 41 GBP
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Master-Wireless-Mouse-Windows/dp/B00ULNAOMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479729877&sr=8-2
<Pepelka> Logitech MX Master Wireless Mouse for Windows and Mac: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
<Pepelka> »Logitech MX Master - mouse: Logitech MX Master Wireless Mouse for Windows and Mac.«
<msevwork> kko fajl k je owned by root spremenim da je owned by user
<matjaz> chown
<CrazyLemon> sudo
<matjaz> user:user
<CrazyLemon> group:user
<matjaz> ne ga zdej zmest!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> wheres the fun in that?!?!
<matjaz> true that
<msevwork> :(
<msevwork> sm kr zbrisal
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> righto
<CrazyLemon> edina logična rešitev
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/lunch-javor
<idioterna> to whom it may concern
<zdobersek> lej kuko si ze beton skvaru https://bou.si/pic/batch/lunch-javor?f=lunch-javor-descent-1.jpg
<yang> kako se ne navelicas ej
<yang> hrcek
<yang> heh, sem stimal neki tv stream pa pravijo v oddaji "dobro jutro" da se lahko ljudje odlocijo, da bi jim TV organiziral "poroko leta" :)
<idioterna> yang: cesa, a delat vsak dan za minimalca?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_
 * CrazyLemon gets popcorn
<yang> idioterna: vozit se z biciklom gor pa dol po isti poti pa slikat vedno iste kadre
<idioterna> ja ce bi vsakic druge kadre sliku pol se ne bi vidl da je vsakic k grem drugac
<zdobersek> vsaj selfijev ne dela
<CrazyLemon> vsaj selfijev ne objavi*
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rainy-autumn-night-lj-from-javor-climb.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rainy-autumn-night-lj-from-javor-s-telefona.jpg
<yang> ko bos naredu razstavo fotografij Javor-365 bom prisel pogledat
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rainy-autumn-night-vnajnarje-ridge-smarna-gora.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rainy-autumn-night-summit-stars.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rainy-autumn-night-prezganje-stars.jpg
<idioterna> eni pa pol slike gledajo, namest da bi dozivel
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rainy-autumn-night-back-home.jpg
<yang> na mojih fotkah ponavadi ni cestr
<idioterna> ja, tvoje so bl dolgocasne
<yang> tebe bi pa moral v fotografsko žirijo sprejet
<idioterna> sej sm not
<yang> a za revijo bicikel.si
<idioterna> ne, anton azbe, skofja loka
<yang> poznam ljudi k grejo 3x tedensko na smarno goro, ampak fotkajo pa samo 2x letno ko grejo gor
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ pingal sem te ko je sky joinal..pa je medtem že odpingal
<metalcamp_> aja, nisem bil pozoren...
<matjaz> metalcamp_ !!
<matjaz> skyx !!
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> skyx, metalcamp_ te rabi :)
<skyx> hvala za info ;
<skyx> ;)
<skyx> me bo pingov na private ko bo tukaj :P
<skyx> dobro jutro :)
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEIhc-2vmIM
<Pepelka> Review: LaMetric Time - WiFi App enabled Smart clock - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The LaMetic Time is a desktop WiFi thingamabob...the video probably explains it better. You can buy one in the UK or US on Amazon - links below UK: http://am...«
<msevwork> very cool but expensive at 160usd
<idioterna> yang: pol pa ne morjo nardit https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne narediš kak timelapse ?
<zdobersek> al pa posnames vse z goprojem?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa livestreamaš na facebooke?
<zdobersek> nima facebooka
<CrazyLemon> ma ma
<idioterna> mam facebooka kokr hocs
<CrazyLemon> see
<yang> Domači Carolina reapers http://imgur.com/a/siIcG
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Če je kdo med bolj korajžnimi nej pride sprobat
<matjaz> "korajžnimi"
<matjaz> začnite že pravo hrano kuhat, te pizdarije samo okus povozijo, da se lahko slaba hrana je
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti si jih imel kaj letos ?
<idioterna> js tut nism fan prevec pekoce hrane
<idioterna> mal ze, tolk da ce si prehlajen da si na hitr nos spucas
<idioterna> prevec p ane.
<idioterna> prevec pa ne.
<CrazyLemon> yang yup
<matjaz> oh shit!
<matjaz> https://www.oracle.com/corporate/acquisitions/dyn/index.html
<Pepelka> Oracle and Dyn
<Pepelka> »Oracle announced that it has signed an agreement to acquire Dyn, the leading cloud-based Internet Performance and DNS provider that monitors, controls, and optimizes Internet applications and cloud services to deliver faster access, reduced page load times, and higher end-user satisfaction.«
<idioterna> a to pomen da bo hmal MariaDNS
<matjaz> ha! funny
<idioterna> gopro footage od danes se se uploada
<idioterna> na 37% je
<CrazyLemon> pipls are weird
<CrazyLemon> folk išče web _designerja_ ki obvlada php, mysql dodatno pa ... js pa css :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a ti dam oglas za frontendovca ki more znat html, css, angular, DB MS/Oracle, Swift, UX ? :D
<CrazyLemon> skyx ni treba..sm vidu že lepo število podobnih oglasov :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: sorry se premalo sem napisal :D https://petrol.secure.force.com/pdm/?k=2e&id=a0Nw000000CdW8C
<skyx> ZAHTEVANE IZKUÅ NJE
<skyx> - odlično poznavanje naslednjih tehnologij in orodij: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, Angular 2, React, JQuery, Swift 3, Objective-C, Java, SQL;
<skyx> - izkušnje z uporabo različnih arhitekturnih vzorcev kot so MV*, SOA, mikrostoritve.
<skyx> iscejo full stack dev-a ki mu recejo frontend :)
<CrazyLemon> ali 1. folk ne ve kaj piše in napiše vse kar je slučajno slišal na sestanku ali 2. nimajo kadrovske pa vse skupaj piše PRovka ? :D
<CrazyLemon> /*PRovec
<skyx> true :D
<zdobersek> SexistLemon
<CrazyLemon> sej sm dodal no!
<zdobersek> AFTER 20 FRECKIN SECONDS
<CrazyLemon> so i was sexist for 20 seconds! thats nothing!
<zdobersek> 20 seconds too long
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na32ogzJBwU
<Pepelka> The Chain Gang of 1974 - Slow (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video by Ride or Cry Collective / Directed by Morgan Freed Subscribe to The Chain Gang of 1974’s YouTube channel to watch more / https://www.youtube.com/user...«
<zdobbie> wat een emo
<zdobbie> lmao
<zdobbie> William == MiB confirmed
<idioterna> url
<zdobbie> can't really
<CrazyLemon> because its all in your head?
<zdobbie> nay
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv40C4lNKKY
<Pepelka> This Week in Unnecessary Censorship - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Once again, we've bleeped and blurred all the week's big TV moments whether they need it or not. This week we feature Eric Trump, Secretary Hillary Clinton, ...«
<speed-> william who?
<CrazyLemon> william the surge machine
 * CrazyLemon is off to surge
<CrazyLemon> ping
<CrazyLemon> stupid internet..ravno ko pwnam n00be
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):	8761       pol pa Å¡e 10mbps ni
<zdobbie> self-pwnage
<zdobbie> noice
<CrazyLemon> join me so i can show you n00b pwnage ...
<speed-> CrazyLemon v cem? :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- kakšno je to vprašanje?!?!
<CrazyLemon> insurgency..kaj pa druzga
<speed-> ja duhh
<speed-> eh to neko fancy zgleda
<CrazyLemon> js pa piskot sva not!
<CrazyLemon> piskotxxl!
<zdobbie> meh
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/zdravje-je-njihovo-najvecje-bogastvo-430117
<Pepelka> Zdravje je njihovo največje bogastvo - siol.net
<CrazyLemon> "Če delodajalec zdravnika toliko obremeni, da bi postalo njegovo delo pri drugem delodajalcu zaradi tega nevarno, mu mora zagotoviti enak finančni položaj, kot če bi delo drugje opravil. Slednje naj se uredi v kolektivni pogodbi za zdravnike ali v aneksu h kolektivni pogodbi."
<CrazyLemon> priceless ..just priceless
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 18.km JV od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @22/11/2016 00:00:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.19+N,+16.07+E
<skyx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw7cFku_U3Q&feature=share
<Pepelka> WATCH LIVE: 7.3 quake off Fukushima triggers tsunami warning - YouTube
<Pepelka> »RT LIVE http://rt.com/on-air Subscribe to RT! http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=RussiaToday Like us on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/RTn...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-22
<zdobbie> yo sup
<zdobbie> hallo
<matjaz> allo!
<zdobbie> eyyyyy
<zdobbie> *nekdo* manjka
<matjaz> *you know who*
<zdobbie> mogoce je pa vcerej res sel k sefu na razgovor
<matjaz> ni Å¡e na "Å¡ihtu" zgleda
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> kaj pa ce ma dopust
<slax0r> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro
<matjaz> aha, evo ga!
<slax0r> oh crap
<slax0r> RUN!
<msevwork> who me?
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> speed-: kje je saso?
<slax0r> dopust?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO2Su3erRIA
<Pepelka> A Tribe Called Quest - We The People.... - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"We got it from Here... Thank You 4 Your service" Available at iTunes: http://smarturl.it/ATCQ_iTunes D2C: http://smarturl.it/ATCQ_D2C Apple Music: http://sm...«
<speed-> slax0r ne
<speed-> bil je tu
<speed-> sel je v mb
<speed-> pride nazaj
<speed-> po mene
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> ka pa te dela v mb? :D
<slax0r> gregora domov vozi? :D
<zdobersek> a toti za Uber vozi?
<zdobbie> but but Melania!! http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/skrajni-desnicarji-ob-proslavljanju-trumpove-zmage-vzklikali-heil-trump.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Skrajni desničarji ob proslavljanju Trumpove zmage vzklikali 'Heil Trump!' in dvigali desnice v nacistični pozdrav
<Pepelka> »Ameriški mediji poročajo o proslavi, na kateri so se zbrali pripadniki skrajne desnice oz. gibanja alt-right. Izrečene besede so srhljive. Ne smemo pogledati stran in molčati, je slišati kritike. Holokavst se namreč ni začel z ubijanjem, holokavst se je začel z besedami, dodajajo.«
<speed-> slax0r ne
<speed-> saso vozi
<speed-> samo je bumbar
<speed-> pa si je zrihtal neki pregled
<speed-> ob 11 ali kdaj
<speed-> tak da ma danes lepo turo
<speed-> beltinci - graz -mb - graz - beltinci
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> saj sem mu pravo ka je duplin :p
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<speed-> se pital san ga ci idemo posebej
<speed-> pa on ka nej
<slax0r> te bi si naj bolnisko vzel
<speed-> dobro :D
<slax0r> duplin en
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> tak se je odloco
<speed-> vupan ka pride nazaj haha
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi Browser Sees New Stable Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/N9u1zoG57Yw/vivaldi-browser-sees-new-stable-release.html
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dejYN7-ISjQ
<Pepelka> The Weeknd & Daft Punk - Starboy (Kygo Remix) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »..Introducing our refreshed visual style! What do you think? This is just a beginning :) • Heart on Hypem: http://hypem.com/track/2jxh9/The+Weeknd+&+Daft+Pun...«
<slax0r> speed-: saso ti sporoca ka je v europarku na pecenih rebrah :D
<zdobersek> classic saso
<slax0r> inorite
<speed-> kak fajn od njega!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @22.11.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:13:43, Kulminacija: 10:49:31, Sončni zahod: 15:25:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 11min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 15.6°C @22.11.2016 11:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% vzhodnik 2.45 m/s (8.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:09:18, Kulminacija: 10:43:03, Sončni zahod: 15:16:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 07min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 14.4°C @22.11.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 87% vzhodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:15, Kulminacija: 10:51:00, Sončni zahod: 15:25:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.3°C @22.11.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 74% jugovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:30, Kulminacija: 10:52:46, Sončni zahod: 15:30:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 14min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> fakin 18
<matjaz> ko da je julij
<yang> Jao to vreme
<yang> naslednji teden pa -5
<slax0r> julija 18 ob 12ih, bi bil pa dokaj hladen julij
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> i like this global warming
<yang> Mislim da je dost topel dan, da grem lahko do frizerke
<slax0r> ce je mrzlo ne smes?
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 11.1°C @22.11.2016 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 97%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:32, Kulminacija: 10:49:30, Sončni zahod: 15:26:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 13min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .time atlanta
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v Atlanta, GA, USA je 08:35
<slax0r> .time atlantis
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v Atlantis, FL, USA je 08:36
<CrazyLemon> .time narnia
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v Narnia, 1135 Campus Drive, Stanford, CA 94305, USA je 05:42
<CrazyLemon> nope
<metalcamp_> lol
<matjaz> .time mordor
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v Mordor Ln, Frisco, TX 75035, USA je 07:43
<matjaz> :D
<slax0r> .time sovngarde
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<slax0r> true dat
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pandora
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<matjaz> .time pandora
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v Pandora, OH 45877, USA je 09:01
<matjaz> LIES!
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :(
 * CrazyLemon had a msev moment
<zdobersek> "Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!" what
<zdobersek> .time ISS
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v I S S House, Albert Dr, Woking GU21 5RW, UK je 14:13
<slax0r> shhh, just YOLO
<matjaz> zdobersek, to je CrazyLemon neki zajebal
<matjaz> a veš zakaj?
<matjaz> ker zdobbie ne čekira PRjev!
<zdobbie> yebaa
<slax0r> ampak samo ACCEPT
<zdobbie> odoh ja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sploh jih ne accepta
<CrazyLemon> preprosto ignorira jih
<slax0r> tako se vsaj ne unici :P
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nič nisem zaj...
<CrazyLemon> čist vredi je tak čuj!
<CrazyLemon> https://podcrto.si/koprska-obcina-od-instituta-ifimes-kupila-za-vec-10000-evrov-plagiatov/
<CrazyLemon> epic..so epic :D
<upd> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3960366/Migrants-burned-refugee-centre-causing-10-million-damage-wasn-t-Nutella-Gummibears-chocolate-German-Red-Cross-worker-reveals.html?ito=social-twitter_mailonline
<Pepelka> Migrants burned down Düsseldorf refugee centre causing €10m in damage | Daily Mail Online
<CrazyLemon> the power of nutella
<upd> :d
<upd> a gre skup z gummibears must try
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> kako to da šele zdaj poročajo o tem?
<CrazyLemon> https://clickclickclick.click/
<upd> wtf
<CrazyLemon> so much fun :D
<yang> Evo zdaj sem en hop stran od Googla
<CrazyLemon> so awesome
<dz0ny> WebKitGTK+ in rpi3
<dz0ny> a to dela vsaj približno
<dz0ny> kej znano?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek | zdobbie  ^
<zdobbie> odvisno, kaj priblizno ces loadat
<dz0ny> html brez ipc
<zdobbie> ipc?
<dz0ny> app > webkit komunikacije
<zdobersek> what
<zdobbie> ksne komunikacije?
<idioterna> neverbalne
<zdobbie> me irl https://i.reddituploads.com/16445f58a41b4030bf6d99c53981de6b?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=4ee1284a81329481e818ed01f8d77e18
<zdobbie> (rly)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb masterminds
<jabuk1> Masterminds |30 Sep 2016 95 min| Action, Comedy, Crime
<jabuk1> A guard at an armored car company in the Southern U.S. organizes one of the biggest bank heists in American history. Based on the October 1997 Loomis Fargo robbery.
<jabuk1> IMDB:5.8/10 (2,970 glasov) | Tomato: 4.6/10 68 reviews (users: 3.1/5 24597 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2461150
<CrazyLemon> fun bloopers ^
<zdobbie> ko ti neb vsazga sranja pogledu
<CrazyLemon> a si gledal?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> why would I
<CrazyLemon> so stop talkin sh1t if you didnt watch it
<zdobbie> why would I
<zdobbie> IMDB:5.8/10 (2,970 glasov) | Tomato: 4.6/10 68 reviews (users: 3.1/5 24597 reviews)
<zdobbie> presledek manjka za 'IMDB:'
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti
<zdobbie> .bug Manjkajoč presledek za 'IMDB:' v ukazu .imdb
<zdobbie> .issue Manjkajoč presledek za 'IMDB:' v ukazu .imdb
<zdobbie> useless
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cx4joP7XAAAUvR_.jpg:large
<yang> a piše kje kako se logiraš v Matrix ?
<CrazyLemon> boš preveril jutri na rtvslo.si
<skyx> matjaz: https://about.gitlab.com/2016/11/22/gitlab-8-14-released
<Pepelka> GitLab 8.14 Released with Time Tracking Beta and Chat Commands | GitLab
<matjaz> skyx, uuu, time tracking pa boljša Jira integracija!
<matjaz> bo treba v etrtek upgrejdat
<matjaz> :)
<skyx> je kar neki novosti
<skyx> mal se pocaki do drugega tedna da buge pofixajo :P
<skyx> kar se bo naslo :D
<matjaz> pa mattermost je vključenž
<matjaz> najs
<matjaz> ah
<matjaz> bom v četrtek nadggradu :D
<skyx> :D
<msev-> kaj je tole narobe "scp ana_hyd_wt.f msever@193.2.14.82:test/."
<msev-> pomoje naslov :)
<idioterna> una pika na konc
<msev-> ne ni blo to
<msev-> napačn naslov je bil
<msev-> :D
<msev-> Wenn Morgen Mittwoch ist, was war Gestern? A ni tukaj odgovor Montag
<msev-> če je jutri sreda kaj je bilo včeraj
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> http://xbmc.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3730 a tuki tale od tega unified search plugina da neko python skripto kko uporabt njegov plugin da se ga poveže z drugimi aplikacijami (k ga en sprašuje za api)? a to prou razumem?
<Pepelka> Unified Search - Единный поиск
<Pepelka> »Форум XBMC \\ Kodi Russia«
<msev-> meh toj staro zihr so breakal že vmes
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-23
<speed-> morgen
<upd> čezmejna plačila v evrih (UPN SEPA)
<upd> do 15.00 (isti delovni dan) aj to true
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam ni nujno da un vid
<upd> aja ok
<idioterna> k je tut od urnika njegove banke odvisn
<upd> make sense, no sem sedaj nakazal ta mislem da bo prispel dons
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<yang> .vreme piran
<jabuk1> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 9.2°C @23.11.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk1>    
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:17:24, Kulminacija: 10:53:42, Sončni zahod: 15:30:00
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme morje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Hočko Pohorje (585m): 10.8°C @23.11.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:09, Kulminacija: 10:45:31, Sončni zahod: 15:18:53
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 06min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran boja
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk1> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 9.2°C @23.11.2016 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk1>    
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:17:24, Kulminacija: 10:53:42, Sončni zahod: 15:30:00
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> something seriously effed up there
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> don't you radar me
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<idioterna> zgleda da je nad meglo sonck
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.3°C @23.11.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 87% jugovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:49, Kulminacija: 10:53:03, Sončni zahod: 15:29:18
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 12min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> potrebujemo satelit.gif
<idioterna> mislm da bom su kr na javor
<CrazyLemon> ne no..sam na javor ne!
<CrazyLemon> uu sonček
<zdobersek> ti pa ne u rovinj!
<zdobersek> al umag
<zdobersek> whatevz
<CrazyLemon> sej ne grem..med tednom se vozim največ 2h
<CrazyLemon> kar je lih do MP Sečovlje pa nazaj iz KP
<zdobersek> oofff
<zdobersek> madman
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<CrazyLemon> ampak tam itak nima smisla it ker je vse mokro
<CrazyLemon> tko da bo kr standardna lazaret- rižana
<CrazyLemon> mogoče gračišče če je suha cesta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si ti kaj madman ali samo znaš trollat? :)
<slax0r> trolling madman
<CrazyLemon> madboy*
<zdobersek> I used to be a madman like you
<zdobersek> but then I just lost the appetite for biking
<CrazyLemon> podnapise za tiste k ne razumete kolesarskega žargona..he's lazy af.
<metalcamp__> zdobersek: manjka prevod v prekmurščino
<zdobersek> laejn sem ratwa za peciklajrenje
<msevwork> zdravo fantje
<speed-> jo
<msevwork> speed zj probam eno aplikacijo "IOTManager" na androidu povezat z node-redom :D
<msevwork> pa mi ne rata :(
<msevwork> pomoje bom enkrat kle objavu vprašanje
<msevwork> ker je zihr kšna malenkost narobe :D
<msevwork> k tko večino jsonov prov zgenerira
<msevwork> sam 1ga najbl ključnga pa ne pa da prazn []
<speed-> objavi drugje :p
<msevwork> :(
<msevwork> kko je s temu spotifyjem no a to lahko zastonj uporabljam
<msevwork> aha že govorijo na slo-techu
<metalcamp__> speed-: problem solver level over 9000 :D
<CrazyLemon> en mau me je dež ujel
<slax0r> kako 'mau'?
<CrazyLemon> pa mau no..ni ful ampak mau
<slax0r> bi blo za en liter?
<slax0r> ce bi te dobro ozel?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<speed-> te je to bolj megla bila
<CrazyLemon> več je bila cesta mokra kot pa js
<slax0r> ja...
<slax0r> al pa prs iz morja
<slax0r> malo veter pihnil proti vzhodu
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker to se dogaja..prš iz morja :>
<slax0r> sploh ne ves!
<speed-> pa glej mi nevemo
<speed-> kar se nas tice
<speed-> there be monsters!
<speed-> and pirates!
<slax0r> sicer pa ja
<slax0r> kak naj mi vemo kaj pride vse iz morja?
<slax0r> it's not like we live there!
<msevwork> same dobrote pridejo z morja :D
<msevwork> zj si zamišlam eno tako :D
<slax0r> morska deklica?
<msevwork> :P
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> >:|
<slax0r> 3:)
<msevwork> lol
<zdobbie> |:>
<zdobbie> ;:J
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon in Insurgency ~ The Last Elk http://i.imgur.com/Xpo01Q4.gifv
<zdobbie> oh well http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/clinton-lead-popular-vote-2016-231790
<Pepelka> Clinton's lead in the popular vote surpasses 2 million - POLITICO
<Pepelka> »Clinton has garnered 64,223,958 votes, compared to Trump’s 62,206,395 votes.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie the last man alive is the most important man
<zdobbie> not rly when ur the one that's alive
<upd> http://imgur.com/a/kmiBz bravo henrik
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> kr car
<upd> :D
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/tXtKhFl.gifv
<CrazyLemon> she just disappeared!
<metalcamp> ping
<jabuk1> metalcamp: pong
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/KopiteLuke1892/status/801375440728453120
<Pepelka> Lüke auf Twitter: "A condom and a time machine https://t.co/NFgPpivmdL"
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/pWKPmx7.gifv
<metalcamp> ping
<jabuk1> metalcamp: pong
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-24
<speed-> morgen!
<idioterna> huomenta
<zdobbie> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<Pepelka> Humble Book Bundle: Unix presented by O'Reilly (pay what you want and help charity)
<Pepelka> »Get a bundle of Unix ebooks and support charity!«
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<zdobersek> *** everyone get in here ***
<speed-> we're here!
 * slax0r jumps in the wagon
<napsy_> hai o/
<napsy_> je mel ze kdo probleme da se servisi v istem containerju niso morali povezati prek TCP na localhost?
<dz0ny> poglej iptable -L
<napsy_> moment
<dz0ny> men je vedno neki pobrisal rule od docekrja
<napsy_> prazno je vse
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy_> aja na host masini si mislu?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/VF4EXoI.png
<napsy_> za trenutni container ni entry-ja
<dz0ny> mogu bi bit
<dz0ny> restarti docker na hostu
<dz0ny> in bi ti moral nardit rule spet
<slax0r> napsy_: localhost == container localhost, ali host localhost?
<napsy_> container localhost
<slax0r> v containerju nima veze iptables rules na hostu...
<slax0r> uporabljas compose?
<napsy_> nop
<slax0r> no saj nima veze, v container prides?
<slax0r> tam poglej ce je servis sploh zagnan
<napsy_> server je prizgan
<napsy_> lahka se telnetam na tist port
<napsy_> prek enega drugega pa ni mogoce
<napsy_> znotraj istega containerja
<slax0r> netstat?
<napsy_> prav da je port odprt
<napsy_> cist nelogicno
<slax0r> hmm
<slax0r> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> destroy the bastard
<slax0r> docker je zanimiv
<slax0r> sploh ko moras met razlicne verzije za razlicne interpreterje
<napsy_> ne razumem zakaj se mi nebi hotl skonektat na odprti port
<dz0ny> napsy_: netstat -tupan v containerju pls :)
<napsy_> moment
<dz0ny> pa cat /etc/hosts
<dz0ny> tud not
<slax0r> tupan
<slax0r> nice
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> `man splain`
<zdobersek> obstaja
<CrazyLemon> good to know?
<zdobbie> a must!
<CrazyLemon> good to a must?
<CrazyLemon> ok
<napsy_> ah ok zgleda da se skonekta
<napsy_> je drugje problem
<napsy_> looks like a go problem
<slax0r> go nima problemov
<slax0r> samo resitve
<zdobbie> go je resitev
<zdobbie> za problem, ki ne obstaja
<zdobbie> amirite.gif
<slax0r> true dat
<slax0r> z racunalniki smo si ustvarili samo probleme in zdaj razvijamo jezike za resevanje teh problemov
<slax0r> unicit racunalnike
<slax0r> no computers == no problems
<zdobbie> jebes London
<slax0r> tako je!
<zdobbie> mlin na Müri, pa bos srecen
<slax0r> bunch of posh queers!
<idioterna> od suni babica je v mlin padla ko je bla od suni mama cist mejhna
<idioterna> died
<idioterna> tko da
<zdobbie> kter intermezzo
<idioterna> be careful what you wish for
<napsy_> q
<skyx> lp
<slax0r> pl
<zdobbie> sh
<CrazyLemon> py
<slax0r> go
<zdobbie> hpp
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/eksplodiral-samsung-galaxy-s6-pri-nas/177446/
<Pepelka> Eksplodiral Samsung Galaxy S6. Pri nas! | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Včeraj popoldne smo v živo videli, kako se baterija telefona pregreje in eksplodira. Na enem izmed ljubljanskih inštitutov se je namreč spontano razpočila baterija v leto dni starem Samsungovem Galaxyju S6, ki je bil kupljen v Švici.«
<matjaz> dang!
 * matjaz is a S6 owner
<CrazyLemon> rip
<CrazyLemon> its more of a bang than a dang
<CrazyLemon>  buy
<CrazyLemon>        Buys a snap
<CrazyLemon>        The buy command buys a snap from the store.
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> soon to come..snap amazon search $keyword
<zdobbie> lul right
<slax0r> audi s6?
<slax0r> matjaz: ^ ?
<matjaz> I wish :)
<matjaz> Galaxy S6
<slax0r> ah, that s6
<slax0r> gnus mas
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> tako je
<matjaz> sej mam Pixla rezerviranega, tko da je kul :)
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> konc koncev ga pa tak rabis sam za klice
<matjaz> pa niti ne, glih kličem najmanj :)
<CrazyLemon> audi s6 sux
<CrazyLemon> s7/s5 sportback ftw :)
<slax0r> audi sux
<slax0r> period
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid rain
<slax0r> erm, csgo laufa na linuxu?
<zdobbie> yesitdoes
<zdobbie> also Insurgency
<zdobbie> even on APUs
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk1> https://i.reddituploads.com/4a8fe2f56ce34ea19bc0ee29448a7942?fit=max&amp;h=1536&amp;w=1536&amp;s=a7db397c37c76bb64a51a2cacac54639
<matjaz> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<Pepelka> Humble Book Bundle: Unix presented by O'Reilly (pay what you want and help charity)
<Pepelka> »Get a bundle of Unix ebooks and support charity!«
<matjaz> msev-, ^
<zdobersek> oy vey
<skyx> matjaz: kaksno je kej vreme na obali?
<matjaz> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.9°C @24.11.2016 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91% zahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:07, Kulminacija: 10:53:21, Sončni zahod: 15:28:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 10min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> skyx, lepo I guess, nisem dol :D
<skyx> aha
<CrazyLemon> oblačno
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<skyx> .googl heh
<skyx> .google heh
<skyx> ma kdo kak zanimiv seznam za black friday? :)
<slax0r> g black friday list
<slax0r> nope?
<zdobersek> !g like dis
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo like dis like dis
<skyx> jutri je "crni" petek :P
<slax0r> !g black fredas list
<Pepelka> Black Friday 2016 - Black Friday Ads, Black Friday Deals & Sales https://www.theblackfriday.com/
<slax0r> zdobbie: spank you
<skyx> :D
<zdobbie> LUL SEXUAL ASSAULTS LUL
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QCgqQdmr0M&ab_channel=IWakeUpWithTODAY
<Pepelka> Aussiest. Interview. Ever. What a legend! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"All I had was me jocks on and he was chasing me up the street and I'm just like, mate!" Aussiest. Interview. Ever. Get to know our new best mate: http://9So...«
<yang> Gugl fiber http://paste.debian.net/plainh/2ffe2404
<CrazyLemon> holy effin sh1t!
<CrazyLemon> they fixed day of infamy for linux!
<Lurker69> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2016/11/23/a82be446dfd162cb.jpg tell me this is a joke
<CrazyLemon> this is a joke
<dz0ny> new https://i.imgur.com/Wp0Ccs7.jpg toys
<zdobbie> wat een mouse
<CrazyLemon> thats not a mouse its a parrot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a pol ko si se pritoževal po twitterjih so ti pa le poslali ? :D
<dz0ny> yep
<dz0ny> french bastards
<dz0ny> pol je blo expresno
<skyx> dz0ny: kaj ti so kupoval? :P
<CrazyLemon> doi is awesome
<CrazyLemon> zdi se mi da je bl dodelan kot insurgency
<CrazyLemon> vse bl..tekoče laufa
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-25
<upd> :)
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKs0BqXHL4M
<Pepelka> Stop a Douchebag - I Will Drive As I Please - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Don't forget to subscribe to our "Stop a Douchebag World" channel here: http://www.youtube.com/stopadouchebagworld?sub_confirmation=1 Like us on Facebook: ht...«
<upd> te imajo pa resne probleme
<upd> 2000 Russian rubles =
<upd> 29.3130118 Euros kazni
<upd> nj dajo 20k
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> to mors tkole
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfHvr1La2LI
<Pepelka> Curb Your Enthusiasm: Episode 75 - Larry on...Pig Parking - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out this clip from episode 75 of "Curb Your Enthusiasm." Catch all new episodes of Season 8 on Sunday night's at 10pm. For more information on Curb You...«
<upd> :)
<slax0r> morning
<metalcamp__> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> kak je graz?
<zdobbie> is it graz-ious?
<speed-> gut
<speed-> sehr gut
<metalcamp_> speed-: du sprechst deutsch!
<speed-> nein
<speed-> ein bischen
<idioterna> 9
<zdobbie> 99999
<idioterna> 8
<zdobbie> 8ung!
<idioterna> 8 = awesome
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, DoI je kul?
<matjaz> je kej znižana?
<zdobbie> je znizano
<zdobbie> lih gledu
<slax0r> doi?
<zdobbie> 25%
<speed-> achtung achtung
<slax0r> what's doi?
<speed-> wir gehe zu vienna
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> btw, ce kdo spila civilization, ali hoce: http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/575/
<Pepelka> Save 92% on Sid Meier's Civilization V: Complete on Steam
<slax0r> 11 eur...
<speed-> eh ce je v pizdi 5
<speed-> pa 6 tudi
<speed-> :(
<speed-> 4 je zadnja dobra
<slax0r> 5 je baje dobra
<speed-> jaz sem spilal eno rundo
<slax0r> nisem bil nikoli neki velik fan
<speed-> panikoli od te
<slax0r> samo vseeno, namesto 140 placas 10 :D
<slax0r> vzames kot gift pa potem prodas za 40 :D
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> eh
<speed-> komaj cakam :)
<slax0r> jaz tudi :P
<slax0r> sploh nocem nekaj po steamu hodit zaj zadnje dni
<slax0r> ker bom kreditno napolnil do vrha
<speed-> ka slax0r
<slax0r> spilal pa potem tak nic nebom :D
<speed-> ti si ze koncal v .at ?
<slax0r> ne se
<slax0r> do zadnjega delam
<speed-> aha
<speed-> eh nas pa gnes fajn pit pelajo
<speed-> pa ovi anglezi so prinas
<speed-> tudi pacienti
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> na dunaj vas pit pelajo?
<yang> Mimovrste ima Black Friday nekaj znižanih izdelkov danes
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pa placajo hotelo
<speed-> hotel*
<speed-> kak so dobri
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> 750GB SSD 129€
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Crucial-Interne-Festplatte-5mm-Adapter-5-Zoll/dp/B01DUNLMUU/ref=gbph_img_s-3_3817_771b7a81?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_p=939f5449-4477-499d-9ba1-f81fe6533817&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=X73N1W7S1CCQKAK7AXFC
<Pepelka> Crucial MX300 750GB Interne Festplatte SATA mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<Pepelka> »Crucial MX300 750GB Interne Festplatte SATA (7mm (mit 9, 5mm-Adapter), 2, 5 Zoll) silver bei Amazon.de - Große Auswahl und schneller Versand mit Amazon Prime. Jetzt bestellen!«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jp..in znižana je če že imaš insurgency + trenutno je autumn sale če se ne motim mogoče je še kej %
<upd> https://twitter.com/NASA/status/802061515079778305
<Pepelka> NASA auf Twitter: "How do #BlackFriday lines form quickly? Not sure, but we found clues for how giant black holes do: https://t.co/mUQDGVJxuU #BlackHoleFriday https://t.co/aHC7iEnM6r"
<metalcamp_> matjaz: kolikšna je redna cena?
<matjaz> metalcamp_, okol 190 mislim da
<zdobersek> -15% ce mas insurgency
<zdobersek> -25% otherwise
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce se stvar sesteje
<CrazyLemon> sej piše na steam storeu ko si prijavljen
<napsy_> wow. 8 giga rama na aptopu bo pocas premal
<napsy_> what happened between?
<slax0r> zapri par tabov :P
<metalcamp_> verjetno ne rabim tako nujno... :)
<metalcamp_> kindle paperwhite je znižan, bom verjetno to nabavil
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yap, -36°če maš surge
<matjaz> -36%*
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: za ker game to
<zdobbie> Day of Infamy
<idioterna> a to je treba posebi kupvat
<zdobbie> mhm
<matjaz> I just impluse buyed something
<matjaz> bought*
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-HD-598Cs-geschlossener-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B01JP436TS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1480064738&sr=8-4&keywords=sennheiser+598
<Pepelka> Sennheiser HD 598Cs, geschlossener Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<Pepelka> »Sennheiser HD 598Cs, geschlossener Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik«
<matjaz> fakin hud deal če bi kdo nove slušalke
<msevwork> js že mam ene senheiserice doma :D
<zdobbie> matjaz: zarnice si ze dobu?
<matjaz> seveda
<matjaz> win + alt + -
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<matjaz> za prižigat in ugašat
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> zakaj pa nisi Å¡u z milighti npr :D
<matjaz> msevwork, ker nočem met osebnega dosneta doma
<zdobersek> sej ne bi bil oseben
<zdobersek> kamot ga delis z drugimi
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> dosnet...doma
<slax0r> jap
<slax0r> checks out
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> matjaz: ne več linkat, prosim :D
<CrazyLemon> do it..one more time!
<matjaz> bom Å¡e kej najdu :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a si ti enkrat fejkal sms sporočila za članek?
<matjaz> evo
<matjaz> https://shop.daskeyboard.com/collections/products/products/das-keyboard-4c-professional-compact-mechanical-keyboard
<matjaz> 75 usd
<matjaz> iz nooice
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a jih ti zbiraš? te tipkovnice :)
<matjaz> ne, zdej mam samo eno
<metalcamp_> 4c nima numpada, ne?
<matjaz> ena je pa Å¡e na seznamu za nakup
<matjaz> metalcamp_, nima ja
<CrazyLemon> a nisi naročal eno iz nemčije pred kratkim?
<matjaz> sej sam tisto mam
<metalcamp_> škoda, drugače je 4ka 140e+
<metalcamp_> je Å¡e kaj podobnega v tem cenovnem rangu?
<matjaz> neki je čak
<metalcamp_> na redditu sem zasledil logitech 710
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/5e5kkb/post_your_black_friday_deals/
<Pepelka> Post your Black Friday Deals! : MechanicalKeyboards
<Pepelka> »Please post your Black Friday Deals here!«
<matjaz> tuki jih je par linkov
<metalcamp_> awsm
<matjaz> za EU nakupe tudi
<metalcamp_> bom pogledal
<metalcamp_> hvala ti
<matjaz> np
<matjaz> http://www.mk.gov.si/si/medijsko_sredisce/novica/article/12447/7177/
<Pepelka>  | Ministrstvo za kulturo
<matjaz> vau
<zdobersek> a ce jst zloadam bbc.com, to pomeni, da izginja slovenski jezik?
<matjaz> zgleda
<CrazyLemon> who you kiddin'..tvoj vps itak večino časa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> vpn*
<speed-> ta nasa drzava je cist prizadeta
<speed-> lol
<zdobersek> keyworde v programskih jezikih bo treba zgleda tud prevest
<matjaz> za i v seznam:
<matjaz>       natisni(i)
<matjaz> ffs!
<zdobersek> izpisi()
<zdobersek> ups
<zdobersek> izpiši()
<matjaz> al pa to
<matjaz> a pa tale predlog za prekmurce velja?
<matjaz> :)
<zdobbie> néj!
<zdobersek> nej rajs vzpostavijo nek fact-checking zavod
<zdobersek> da ne bo nastala taka pizdarija, kot je zdej v USofA
<speed-> nemrejo nam nic
<zdobersek> jaci ste od sudbine
<metalcamp_> nemoženamnikoništa
<speed-> pa ajde no
<speed-> tam tam smo z sudbino :)
<zdobersek> odoh ja po zdravila
<zdobersek> da bom zdrav
<speed-> napacnega si quital ej!
<zdobersek> ne nisem
<speed-> ja pa si!
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, da
<Matthai> ho, eno vprašanje za Linux mojstre (which I am not, obviously :) )
<Matthai> a lahko uporabnika dam v nobody skupino? kaj to pomeni?
<Matthai> razen tega da ima minimalno pravic
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da uporabniku ne zaupaš!
<CrazyLemon> to se dodeli takim kot je zdobersek
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pa msev-
<CrazyLemon> matjaz msev- is aight..he'll just reinstall OS if something is wrong
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Lurker69> http://pastebin.com/UVN5AwUN
<zdobersek> too little too late, buddies
<Lurker69> kok so lahka eni tok retarded da verjamejo tole
<zdobersek> I'm already root
<Pepelka> impossible is possible - Pastebin.com
<slax0r> Lurker69: http://i.imgur.com/mKAkaqt.gif
<zdobersek> ^ madman!
<yang> En spammer iz nemcije me je 8x klical
<speed-> ka si mu pravo
<speed-> ti samo dvigni pa povej
<speed-> pifke scheisse
<yang> Sem gledal cifro pa piše "InternetTerror"
<yang> Ne vem, nisem dvignil
<CrazyLemon> kako veš da je spammer?!?!
<yang> CrazyLemon: Z googlom sem iskal cifro
<yang> Pa klical me je 8x v roku dveh ur
<CrazyLemon> yang sj veš da google ni open source or free!?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa nujno
<speed-> ^^
<yang> Ma ponavadi zelijo da investiram kakih 40.000 eur od svojih miljonov v neke kvazi Singapurske sklaade
<speed-> :D
<yang> Mogoce misli, da ce me bo 100x klical da bom enkrat dvignil
<speed-> isto moji stari
<speed-> ko sem nedosegljiv
<speed-> :D
<yang> iPhone meldete unbekannt mit der Nummer XXX als Telefonterror - Ruft permanent an und nennt entweder keinen Firmennamen oder Saubermax Dortmund. Bei unserer Zentrale wird weiter kein Grund genannt. Auch ein Rückruf soll nicht erfolgen
<speed-> ich nicht verstehe
<yang> speed-: a ne delas ti v Avstrijim pol bi mogu zastopit
<speed-> da
<speed-> nevem jaz nic
<speed-> nucam se 15let
<speed-> pa te valda bo :D
<yang> ma zaćni a kakimi stripi uno Lucky Luke pa Asteriks und Obelix, se boš hitr navadu...
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jih poslusam
<slax0r> ali pa z tistimi stripi
<speed-> polovico dneva recimo
<slax0r> kjer so nage zenske
<speed-> zdaj so me pustili
<speed-> cela slo ekipa odisla
<slax0r> pametno
<speed-> danes bom valda mogel spregovorit
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo na dunaju pridejo zraven anglezi pa poljaki
<speed-> pa smo spet ok
<speed-> :)
<speed-> aja lol ej
<speed-> danes nam je sef pravo da se naj malo kontroliramo
<speed-> ker prevec preklinjamo :))
<slax0r> picko mater? :D
<speed-> ja ja
<slax0r> to razmijo kurbe
<speed-> vse povprek
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> bosanec je nas sef
<speed-> vse razmi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hahahaha :D
<slax0r> zmaga
<speed-> mislim prekmursko ne razmi
<speed-> samo kda pa preklinjamo
<speed-> pa itak ka razmi
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ja normalno
<slax0r> jebem ti sunac
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> idem
<slax0r> konec za gnes
<slax0r> ajdi
<speed-> ajde
<Lurker69> yang: mogoče bi pa tele tvoje veze ki hočjo investicije v singapurske sklade povezali z mojimi vezami
<Lurker69> mam en kup emailov od ljudi ki majo gnar pa ne vejo kam bi z njim, razni vojaki iz iraqa, pa hčerke of sudanskih princev, pa humnitarni delavci iz konga...
<CrazyLemon> and all i get is "zadeva: Bill-4825 "
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> pa z ubuntu.si domene poslano!
<yang> Lurker69: hehe
<yang> a niso to isti ljudje ? :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tudi jaz
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tudi z ubuntu.si domene? :/
<matjaz> ne ne, iz svoje
<CrazyLemon> matjaz torej..we both got hacked!?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, I guess so!
<matjaz> ta moja tipkovnica je tud znižana danes
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Mechanische-Mini-Design-kostenlosen-Magicforce-Qisan/dp/B01EJ7ZHQG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480084390&sr=8-1&keywords=magicforce
<Pepelka> Mechanische Tastatur Gaming Keyboard Brown Schalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<Pepelka> »Mechanische Tastatur Gaming Keyboard Brown Schalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik«
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @25/11/2016 15:38:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.61+E
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @25/11/2016 15:36:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.61+E
<zdobersek> play dem vidya games like matjaz
<matjaz> !yt let it go
<matjaz> .yt let it go
<jabuk1> FROZEN - Let It Go Sing-along | Official Disney HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0MK7qz13bU
<matjaz> !!!
<metalcamp_> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> Z močnimi in razvejanimi koreninami učinkovito prepreči površinsko drsenje.
<CrazyLemon> prekleta leska!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pol metra pod zemljo sm ji vse prerezal pa Å¡e kr kot da je iz kamna! se sploh ne premakne
<CrazyLemon> any advice? razn bagra pa TNTja :)
<zdobbie> ne rezat
<zdobbie> sekej
<CrazyLemon> no sej sm mel sekiro ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne pomaga kaj preveč
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgavgIS00sk
<Pepelka> Rammstein - Benzin (Live from Madison Square Garden) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »September 25th sees the worldwide release of Rammstein’s "In Amerika" (DVD & Blu-ray), a lavish package containing a major new documentary about the band, Ra...«
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ne vem če bi kaj pomagal
<metalcamp_> sam po sebi ne
<metalcamp_> v kombinaciji z vžigalnikom bi palilo
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oPgiNN8kB0
<Pepelka> Melanija na otvoritvi ceste v Boštanju - YouTube
<napsy_> fake zgleda
<napsy_> ker je krneki
<yang> Fuck you peasants
<upd> :D
<yang> Ma kaka Melanija, tole bo fajn http://www.delo.si/kultura/glasba/pankrti-generalka-za-prvih-40-let.html
<Pepelka> Pankrti - Generalka za prvih 40 let
<Pepelka> »Izdali so nov, živi album, Totalna revolucija in napovedali koncert v dvorani Stožice«
<idioterna> punk ni za manekene
<yang> si ziher ?
<yang> mislim, da se motis
<idioterna> zihr, zihr
<idioterna> raziskave to dokazujejo.
<Matthai> a pol Pahorja ne bo na koncertu? :-)
<idioterna> bo, v slacilnici
<upd> pa meeeelaaanijaaa bo z njim
<yang> Melany ♥
<zdobbie> Melania
<zdobbie> prosm
<zdobbie> spostujte njeno germanizacijo
<Matthai> immigrants are comming!!!
<zdobbie> spostujte in bodite ponosni
<zdobbie> kokr Mir
<zdobbie> Miro
<metalcamp> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cMWjJozbHcu5HYyMWV3Zr8WMJdKDi5yW4tadQdrRiq0/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true
<metalcamp> evo, black friday
<Pepelka> bf2016
<CrazyLemon> nekdo ma preveč časa
<CrazyLemon> "Shopper X" that is
<dz0ny> Flume - TRUST feat. Isabella Manfredi
<dz0ny> .yt Flume - TRUST feat. Isabella Manfredi
<jabuk1> Flume - TRUST feat. Isabella Manfredi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuEyDGugQvk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO4YJVxxVgQ
<Pepelka> Dillistone - Sober (feat. Yellow) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sober! Download...http://apple.co/2fzpLGy Stream on Spotify...http://spoti.fi/2fzrHyF Dillistone https://soundcloud.com/dillistone https://www.facebook.com/D...«
<CrazyLemon> tale je boljši ^
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo DoI? :)
<idioterna> ne smem k bo yang reku da sm otrocji
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tole ^ je bilo zelo otrocje!
<CrazyLemon> no če bo kdo pri volji..ping me or smth
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ragNJgweD3E
<Pepelka> BLACK FRIDAY ZOMBIES 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Black Friday Zombie shoppers lined up by the hundreds at Best Buy, Target, Walmart, and other Box Box retailers. Have a look at these parasitic consumers who...«
<zdobbie> morm najprej instalerat
<CrazyLemon> i'm just horrible
<CrazyLemon> kot da tist merek ne izstreli naboja v tisti smeri
<zdobbie> blame the playa
<zdobbie> don't blame the game
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> i blame the game
<CrazyLemon> k v insurgencyju kr gre
<CrazyLemon> ampak po točkah pa sm tam..top5 v naši ekipi
<CrazyLemon> pa pri DoI sux to da ne piše kdo je MVP
<zdobbie> dat crash!
<CrazyLemon> check game integrity
<zdobbie> gledam v nastavitvah, ce se da kje APU support izklopt
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> a bo kaj od tvojga intela al ne?!
<zdobbie> ma ja
<zdobbie> svoh fps
<zdobbie> k da bi na APUju spilu
<zdobbie> odoh ja spat
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> the sad reality just hit him..and it hit him hard
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-26
<upd_> .napoved
<jabuk1> Danes bo oblačno. Predvsem na jugu in zahodu bo občasno deževalo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja, ki bo popoldne ponehala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 7 do 10, na Primorskem do 15 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo oblačno. Ponekod bodo še manjše padavine. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 6 do 9, na Primorskem do 12, najvišje dnevne od 7 do 10, na Primorskem do 15 stopinj C.
<upd> sam dež
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam je kr toplo
<upd> ful ja
<idioterna> subtropsko
<idioterna> decembr je tle limona pa se kr uzun
<zdobbie> such crazy
<zdobbie> 2016 http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-38114953
<Pepelka> Cuba's Fidel Castro, former president, dies aged 90 - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Fidel Castro, Cuba's former president and leader of the Communist revolution, has died aged 90.«
<yang> https://twitter.com/Ouren/status/794579518870659072
<Pepelka> 🦃 Wolf ウルフ auf Twitter: "who did this https://t.co/Wriy531ALr"
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @26.11.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:57, Kulminacija: 10:50:43, Sončni zahod: 15:22:29
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 03min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://people.videolan.org/~jb/Builds/360/
<Pepelka> VideoLAN - VLC goes 360°
<Pepelka> »VLC goes 360°«
<napsy_> lepa
<upd> https://holidayhole.com/ lol
<Pepelka> We're digging a hole.
<Pepelka> »Today on Black Friday, let's come together as one nation and do something great: dig a tremendous hole in the ground for no reason.«
<upd> What do I get for contributing money to the hole?
<upd> A deeper hole. What else are you going to buy, an iPod?
<msev-> a mehanična tipkovnica je bolša zakaj?
<msev-> ker so mehkejše tipke a kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker imaš občutek da tipkaš po pisalnem stroju
<CrazyLemon> retro ftw
<msev-> sux
<msev-> hipsters at it again :D
<matjaz> piši tri ure na rubber dome tipkovnici, pa tri ure na mehanski, pa bo razlika očitna
<zdobbie> nam pisu
<matjaz> .yt rebel rebel
<jabuk1> David Bowie - Rebel Rebel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U16Xg_rQZkA
<zdobbie> C'EST UNE RÉBELLION, NON?
<zdobbie> JE ME REBELLE
<zdobbie> pizzaaaaa
<msev-> njammm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ima mplayer drugačen nivo glasnosti kot recimo vlc?
<CrazyLemon> pri mplayerju moram glasnost dat na max da je recimo tko kot 70% vlc
<matjaz> maš mogoče v pulseaudio različne ravni?
<CrazyLemon> pavu control! seveda
<CrazyLemon> js pa butc po alsamixerju gledam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ty matjaz
<matjaz> yw!
<zdobbie> The Crown
<zdobbie> pretty k
<yang> Prodali so mi nek artikel z napako pri Mimovrste
<yang> Izgleda kot da je bilo že prej uporabljeno
<yang> Me prav zanima kako bodo sedaj resili reklamacijo
<yang> Frajerji na telefonski stevilki imajo samo odzivnik da naj pisejo e-mail
<CrazyLemon> yang kako pa veš da je bilo že prej uporabljeno? a si kupu gate?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si zrihtal DoI? :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the crown
<jabuk1> The Crown |04 Nov 2016 52 min| Drama, History
<jabuk1> The Crown focuses on Queen Elizabeth II as a 25-year-old newlywed faced with the daunting prospect of leading the world's most famous monarchy while forging a relationship with legendary ...
<jabuk1> IMDB:9.1/10 (6,437 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4786824
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: svoh dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a je laggy al kaj?
<zdobbie> APU-like FPS
<CrazyLemon> works fine on APU :)
<CrazyLemon> celo boljše kot insurgency if you ask me..pa se veliko več 'dogaja' kt v insurgencyju
<CrazyLemon> dlje vidiš..veliko več stavb pa flamethrower ..artilary etc
<zdobbie> flamethrower je nice
<CrazyLemon> če ga znaš uporabljat..je kr awesome za spucat stavbe ja
<CrazyLemon> če ga ne znaš..pa ni tko awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> smoke je veliko boljši kot v insurgency..ker je smoke on impact ni tistga delaya
<CrazyLemon> pa artillery ni sam bombshells..ampak tudi smoke :)
<zdobbie> "celo boljše kot insurgency if you ask me.."
<zdobbie> poj pa pravs, da si slabsi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie gameplay
<CrazyLemon> ampak js sm pa slabsi ja..ker se mi zdi da orožje ne strelja v pravo smer :)
<zdobbie> PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> might be
<CrazyLemon> pa mape so huge
<zdobbie> ma ne vem, men se insurgency ne tece tko gladko, kokr mi je lansko leto
<zdobbie> lansko sezono
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> why my console wont work
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako si zrihtal konzolo v doi?
<zdobbie> v nastavitvah jo omogocis
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj pa ukaz za fps?
<zdobbie> fps_max
<CrazyLemon> ni to to
<CrazyLemon> *.show_fps 1 je
<CrazyLemon> sam ne spomnem se kaj je *
<CrazyLemon> !g show fps insurgency
<Pepelka> console command for FPS :: Insurgency General Discussion http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/35221031744968276
<zdobbie> cl_showpfs
<zdobbie> showfps
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> told u
<zdobbie> ja zjasnu bi se, pa bi takoj dobu pravilen odgovoro
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj pa ukaz za fps?
<CrazyLemon> [18:11:08] <zdobbie>: fps_max
<CrazyLemon> tam 30ish fps
<zdobbie> 60fps or not worth
<simpleirc> hi
<zdobbie> haaiiiiii
<zdobbie> http://memedad.com/memes/1039170.jpg
<CrazyLemon> koliko fpsjev pa ti maš ?
<zdobbie> NotEnough
<zdobbie> ~40, z gromozanskimi dropi
<zdobbie> vsaj na Omaha Beachu, drugih map nisem probavu
<CrazyLemon> and still complaining like a lil boy child
<zdobbie> a taku
<CrazyLemon> kaku pa
<CrazyLemon> put your big boy pants pa zalaufaj doi
<zdobbie> nay
<CrazyLemon> you lost your big boy pants? :/
<msev-> če bi hotel na localhostu hostat samo zase en rss feed kater naslov bi izbral?
<msev-> a tkole npr http://localhost:1234/senzorji ?
<msev-> a je to uredu
<msev-> oz senzorji.xml bi mogl bit nakonc pomoje
<msev-> a lahko kr nek port izberem
<CrazyLemon> its your host do what you want
<msev-> CrazyLemon, resno no js to nevem
<CrazyLemon> msev- i just told you..torej zdaj veš
<CrazyLemon> tale flamethrower je tko awesome
<zdobbie> 5/7?
<CrazyLemon> 0.714
<skyx> http://gizmodo.com/turn-your-macbook-pro-into-kitt-from-knight-rider-comp-1789382596?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<Pepelka> Turn Your MacBook Pro Into Kitt From Knight Rider, Compute Like David Hasselhoff 
<Pepelka> »Ever since Apple dropped its latest MacBook Pro with a cool but mostly unnecessary Touch Bar, programmers have been jumping at the chance to make cool but mostly unnecessary apps to run on it. This new one does not break from that tradition but it does turn your MacBook Pro into Kitt from Knight Rider.«
<yang> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-27
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 12.km  J od OBREŽJA @27/11/2016 01:33:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+15.69+E
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 12.km JV od JELÅ AN @27/11/2016 09:17:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+14.42+E
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> --
<yang> Jan Prunk   http://prunk.si
<Pepelka> Jan Prunk – Software freedom enthusiast and photographer
<yang> bah
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCECl4aNz5hvuRzW5fgCOHKQ
<Pepelka> Jerobeam Fenderson - YouTube
<Pepelka> »jerobeamfenderson.net«
<CrazyLemon> so much spam
<CrazyLemon> .imdb ben hurr
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb ben hur
<jabuk1> Ben Hur |04 Apr 2010 180 min| Action, Drama
<jabuk1> A young Jewish prince seeks revenge after an old friend wrongly imprisons him and his family.
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.5/10 (1,479 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2009776
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb ben hur 2016
<Pepelka> Ben-Hur (2016) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2638144/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> prvi letošnji kaki je bil..soliden! malce so ga ptice pojedle but still good enough
<idioterna> ben hurr
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRXxYW-Gl6Q
<Pepelka> FIGHT - Day of Infamy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A video montage tribute to one of my favorite games. Like and Subscribe! Maps:Salerno, Dog Red Classes:Engineer, Support«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: why not ET
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ET call home?
<idioterna> http://www.splashdamage.com/content/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-barracks
<Pepelka> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory | Splash Damage
<CrazyLemon> http://www.splashdamage.com/screens_wet/003.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to je bl..indie type of game :>
<Lurker69> https://www.holidayhole.com/
<Pepelka> We're digging a hole.
<Pepelka> »Today on Black Friday, let's come together as one nation and do something great: dig a tremendous hole in the ground for no reason.«
<zdobbie> when I'm riding the train into Westworld http://i.imgur.com/usFud5O.gifv
<msev-> matjaz, kako indentaš json pa xml v sublimeu?
<msev-> nevermind najdu
<CrazyLemon> tako da pritisneš space?!
<zdobbie>     watEenIndent();
<msev-> ne kao avto-indent
<msev-> a je kšna bližnca morm poguglat
<msev-> k je treba čez menuje it
<CrazyLemon> !g car indent
<Pepelka> Csd Car Indent Form List of Docus - Scribd https://www.scribd.com/doc/59519721/Csd-Car-Indent-Form-List-of-Docus
<CrazyLemon> ^
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj haha? a ne iščeš avto indent?
<CrazyLemon> epic links are epic
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/video-je-to-najbolj-seksi-manekenski-izziv-do-zdaj.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Je to najbolj seksi 'manekenski izziv' do zdaj?
<Pepelka> »Tudi nekdanja resničnostna zvezdnica Joanna Krupa se je spoprijela s t. i. manekenskim izzivom (mannequin challenge), pri katerem so jo posneli, kako negibno ob oknu v Evinem kostumu bere revijo. V manj kot dvanajstih urah si jo je ogledalo že okoli 120 tisoč ljudi. Je vrgla dobro kost in bo njen poskus eden najpriljubljenejših?«
<CrazyLemon> Tudi nekdanja resničnostna zvezdnica Joanna Krupa se je spoprijela s t. i. manekenskim izzivom (mannequin challenge),
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> A očitno je tudi ona podlegla t. i. manekenskemu izzivu (mannequin challenge), pri katerem morajo akterji biti popolnoma pri miru, ne glede na to, v kakšnem položaju so.
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> I <3 FDV
<zdobbie> do u
<CrazyLemon> sure
<msev-> auto-indent
<zdobbie> indent that goes vroom-vroom
<msev-> če hoče v json array v nekem mestu notr dat vrednost neke globalne spremenljivke kako to napišeš?
<msev-> npr "temperature": ""   ...kaj morš tukaj notr v "" napisat?
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> msev- json? globalne spremenljivke?
<CrazyLemon> dej ti nam povej kaj je tvoj cilj
<msev-> Rss feed naredit iz senz. vrednosti v noderedu. Nardit morm array teh senzorskih vrednosti in znotraj arraya bi pav dinamicno spreminjal vrednosti
<msev-> Pac*
<CrazyLemon> v redu..in kaj ima s tem json?
<msev-> Dunno
<CrazyLemon> json je za shranjevanje podatkov..sj to veš ane?
<CrazyLemon> i think i broke him
<msev-> ja vem da je za shranjevanje podatkov
<msev-> sam rd bi pointov na določen mest v jsonu z vrednostjo iz globalne spremenljivke
<msev-> senzor -> shranjuje svojo trenutno vrednost -> z globalno spremenljivko pointam na to vrednost v jsonu notr
<msev-> In potem kao nardim rss feed in tko naprej
<msev-> Rss feed pa rabm za prikazovati te vrednosti v Kodiju
<CrazyLemon> msev- kako boš naredu rss feed? tako boš tudi spremenil tisto vrednost v jsonu
<CrazyLemon> in naslednjič ko jo boš rabu spremenit..boš pregledal json..najdu spremenljivko ki jo boš želel spremenit in spremenu njeno vrednost
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 28.km  J od IZOLE @27/11/2016 20:51:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+13.72+E
<zdobbie> hold on to yer knickers!
<CrazyLemon> i'm in the right period right now!
 * CrazyLemon is camping in doi
<zdobbie> of course
<msev-> CrazyLemon, tole je blo prezapleteno
<yang> msev-: a si reinstaliral ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj je bilo prezapleteno
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: you're on your period?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna not anymore
<idioterna> kul
<msev-> yang, ne
<msev-> zakaj
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-20
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ovi drek ide proti 7k
<speed-> WRONG DIRECTION
<speed-> we need 2k !!!
<slax0r> ONE DIRECTION
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7960.91, low: 7683.00, high: 8087.35, bid: 7961.12, ask: 7962.33
<metalcamp-> btc eur
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6793.57, low: 6545.00, high: 6829.28, bid: 6774.01, ask: 6793.70
<metalcamp-> wut
<slax0r> to teh moon
<slax0r> naj se kar malo poskoci
<slax0r> pocasi bo cyber monday
<zdobbie> ooooOOoooOoooo
<slax0r> na krakenu noce cez 6800 :)
<idioterna> kraken sucks
<slax0r> vem :(
<slax0r> moral se bom nekam presedlat, samo bitcoin posiljat je expensive, tako da bom verjetno najprej zamenjal za kak ltc ali podobno
<idioterna> to je pametno ja, ltc za med exchangi
<idioterna> tut ceneje
<slax0r> idioterna: katerega priporocas?
<slax0r> da nima ravno samo btc/eth/ltc
<slax0r> da je zraven se kak xmr/bch/dash/...
<idioterna> slax0r: jah
<idioterna> nobenga, really
<idioterna> jsm mal balinal na poloniexu pa hitbtc
<idioterna> vcasih btc-e pa bittrex, ampak btc-e je sumljiv ratal, bittrex pa recently baje tut v nekih tezavah
<zdobbie> ajme, narod https://siol.net/trendi/svet-znanih/razvpito-denise-dame-v-celju-pricakala-mnozica-foto-453730
<jabuk1> Razvpito Denise Dame v Celju pričakala množica #foto #video - siol.net
<jabuk1> Slovenska YouTube senzacija se je v celjskem nakupovalnem središču srečala z oboževalci.
<slax0r> to so se zadnjic eni kolegi menli o neki denise dame, prvic slisal
<slax0r> videl en video
<slax0r> in upam da zaden
<slax0r> wtf?!
<slax0r> internet age... ffs
<sasa84> slax0r, tale denise je CrazyLemon
<slax0r> sasa84: makes sense
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je dejansko CrazyGucci
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6919.01, low: 6560.01, high: 6942.68, bid: 6918.00, ask: 6919.01
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 8138.90, low: 7699.35, high: 8172.79, bid: 8123.08, ask: 8138.90
<slax0r> .btc sit
<slax0r> nope? ok
<zdobbie> 10 years late
<idioterna> k bo 7k ojro bo 1677480 SIT
<idioterna> maljon Å¡ecto
<CrazyLemon> če bo*
<slax0r> ko bo*
<slax0r> tukaj vec ni ce
<slax0r> tako da kar nabavlat
<CrazyLemon> ko bo če*
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6939.99, low: 6560.01, high: 6942.68, bid: 6939.00, ask: 6939.99
<slax0r> malo se :)
<speed-> ka idemo domov?
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp-> https://github.com/getsentry/sentry-pushover
<jabuk1> GitHub - getsentry/sentry-pushover: sentry-pushover
<jabuk1> sentry-pushover
<metalcamp-> dz0ny you famous
<metalcamp-> :)
<dz0ny> metalcamp-: kod me Å¡pota :D?
<dz0ny> kdo*
<idioterna> https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/23824168_2057824611116367_6544932587419205632_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> classic btc owners
<CrazyLemon> a bi se Å¡el kdo igrat?
<CrazyLemon> i'm in a mood for some efpies
<idioterna> a minecraft
<CrazyLemon> i'm not into mining
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 2.km SZ od SEVNICE @20/11/2017 19:51:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.29+E
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7015.80, low: 6704.22, high: 7050.00, bid: 7001.00, ask: 7015.70
<matjaz> .yt started from the bottom now we here
<jabuk1> Drake - Started From The Bottom (Explicit) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RubBzkZzpUA
<CrazyLemon> c'mon
<matjaz> .yt esposito youre the best
<jabuk1> Joe Esposito You're The Best Around https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jYcW1nEsGk
<matjaz> better?
<CrazyLemon> i'm the best? awww.. <3
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-21
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: nihče te ni "špotal", samo presenečen sem bil, ko sem videl forked from dz0ny :)
<napsy> lp
<b4d> hai
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<b4d> napsy: ideja o grafani je obrodila vikend sadove, ze parsam informacije o ipsec vpn prometu in domace temperaturne senzorje gledam :D
<napsy> hehe kul
<napsy> kr kul stvar, jup
<slax0r> cal 1
<slax0r> err
<b4d> zdej sem ze v tisti fazi GET ALL DATA TO INFLUX
<b4d> moram dobit se kako idejo :D
<matjaz> https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2017/11/20/ai-is-the-future-and-slovenia-holds-the-key/#4d1608d67fc3
<jabuk> Forbes Welcome
<jabuk> Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.
<slax0r> hooray?
<zdobbie> do we
<zdobbie> do we really
<zdobbie> ok, IJS
<zdobbie> then maybe
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Brett_A_Taylor/status/932701344082923520
<jabuk> Brett Taylor on Twitter: "I am CRYING. The Weather Channel set up for a live shot of the Georgia Dome being imploded, and at the perfectly wrong time ... this happene… https://t.co/b9wj8rHiYs"
<metalcamp-> sup
<metalcamp-> spet vsi pridni?
<metalcamp-> speed- do something 'bout that
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7019.00, low: 6670.00, high: 7050.00, bid: 7006.00, ask: 7019.00
<speed-> :'('''
<napsy> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7039.99, low: 6670.00, high: 7050.00, bid: 7023.01, ask: 7039.99
<Matthai> wut: http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/kaj-se-dogaja-na-kemijskem-institutu-bivsi-zaposleni-osumljen-da-je-nacrtoval-umor-nekdanjega-kolega.html ???
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Kaj se dogaja na Kemijskem inštitutu? Bivši zaposleni osumljen, da je načrtoval umor nekdanjega kolega
<jabuk> Po skoraj treh letih od umora nekdanjega direktorja se je Kemijski inštitut znova znašel v središču pozornosti zaradi novega domnevnega kaznivega dejanja. Nekdanji zaposleni je namreč osumljen napeljevanja k umoru nekdanjega kolega. Vse skupaj je ...
<CrazyLemon> is msev next?!?!
<Matthai> ne, on uporablja Linux! :--)
<zdobbie> pa kaj ovi vdihujejo tam?
<CrazyLemon> a niso enga reševalci peljali v bolnico ker je kak mesec nazaj ravno neki strupenega vdihoval? :D
<CrazyLemon> ali je bilo to mogoče IJS?
<metalcamp-> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/novice/urgentni-zdravniki-ljudje-prihajajo-na-urgenco-zaradi-banalnih-tezav-kot-je-mozolj-v-nosu/438443
<jabuk> Urgentni zdravniki: Ljudje prihajajo na urgenco zaradi banalnih težav, kot je mozolj v nosu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na urgence prihaja ogromno bolnikov, ki ne potrebujejo nujne pomoči oz. niso življenjsko ogroženi, pač pa vidijo možnost za hitrejšo obravnavo in diagnostiko, opozarjajo urgentni zdravniki.
<zdobbie> urgentnost je subjektivna
 * CrazyLemon razmišlja o RPi NASu
<CrazyLemon> ker tale kodi s svojimi addoni je crappy
<zdobbie> he who thinks, act does not
<slax0r> he said, without thinking, just quitting...
<CrazyLemon> that he is
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7131.91, low: 6670.00, high: 7150.00, bid: 7131.91, ask: 7147.37
<CrazyLemon> https://vidmar.net/blog/2017-11-18-zgodba-o-izgubljenem-telefonu/
<jabuk> Zgodba o izgubljenem telefonu • David Vidmar
<jabuk> Nič me ni mikalo, da bi trgoval cele noči, čez dan imam pa tako ali tako službo. Jasno mi je, da je trgovanje čista loterija in da vsak, ki prodaja “bota”, ki bo trgoval namesto mene, laže. Zakaj bi ga prodal meni, če lahko sam obogati z njim? Zakaj bi se ukvarjal s prodajo botov in podporo kupcem, če se lahko zamoti z zapravljanjem lahko zasluženega denarja? Podobno si mislim o strategijah in analizah.
<dz0ny> Regression in Linux 4.14 – using bcache can destroy the file system (3 points) https://bugs.gentoo.org/638206
<jabuk> 638206 – sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.0 - bcache destroys filesystems
<dz0ny> poor soul whoever is to be git blamed
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km SZ od BOVCA @22/11/2017 00:39:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.44+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-22
<speed-> JEWTRO
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/SPDD3R2.jpg
<napsy> lp
<speed-> https://i.redd.it/hpg4po0medzz.jpg
<speed-> flat-earthers are coming to LJ btw!
<zdobbie> link?
<speed-> fak na fb sem vido da gre en kolega :D
<speed-> 16-17 januar je
<speed-> :D
<speed-> oz ne 12-13
<speed-> nevem ce zasledim linkam :D
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<metalcamp-> jutro
<sasa84> jutro :)
<b4d_> jutro
 * sasa84 pocuka slax0r 
<dz0ny> oh boy https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/11/21/356
<jabuk> LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [GIT PULL] usercopy whitelisting for v4.15-rc1
 * slax0r humps sasa84's leg
<sasa84> down boy, down!
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> sasa84: se bajkas kaj?
<slax0r> ali je premrzlo? :)
<sasa84> imam dolge hlačke in jaknco in to... sam smo imel dež pa sneg... če bo kakšen sonček, bom še šla
<sasa84> slax0r, kaj pa ti?
<slax0r> nimam dolgih oblacil, za v kratkih hlacah pa majci je pa malenkost too brisky
<slax0r> tako da sem parkiral za letos :)
<slax0r> spucal, namazal ketno, porihtal bremze, ready za pomlad :)
<sasa84> jaz pa še čakam :P
<sasa84> slax0r, a greš namest mene v štacuno? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: raje ne...ce gres po hrano, bos stradala preden pridem :P
<sasa84> ah...pol se morm pa sama spravt :P
<slax0r> saj bi z veseljem, samo nocem da trpis :P
<sasa84> yes...oukej :P
<sasa84> kaj boš mel pa ti za južno?
<slax0r> verjetno da chinese
<slax0r> se se odlocam :)
<slax0r> mogoce zavijem v kebab place :)
 * sasa84 ma rada kitajca
 * slax0r si raztegne oci in spremeni ime
<sasa84> -_-
<sasa84> `-´
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71dgw7BBu6L._UL1001_.jpg
<slax0r> yay or nay?
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> N A Y
<sasa84> got that?
<slax0r> bi biu fajn bicikl dress :D
<sasa84> ja... za CrazyLemon .... zate pa ne :P
<slax0r> :O why?!
<sasa84> ker on je že tak spodej...sam brez lu(l)čk
<speed-> yay ofc
<sasa84> Å¡ibam :D
<slax0r> speed-: edini ki me podpira
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jo, bro
<slax0r> speed-: https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-static/static/2016-12/2/12/asset/buzzfeed-prod-fastlane01/sub-buzz-20223-1480699260-5.jpg?downsize=715:*&output-format=auto&output-quality=auto
<speed-> lol
<zdobersek> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7088.01, low: 6829.00, high: 7150.00, bid: 7065.08, ask: 7087.96
<zdobersek> ok
<sasa84> evo me!
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> čaf
<slax0r> sasa84 sasa84 sasa84
<slax0r> sem se boljso nasel
<slax0r> https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-static/static/2016-12/2/12/asset/buzzfeed-prod-fastlane01/sub-buzz-20223-1480699260-5.jpg?downsize=715:*&output-format=auto&output-quality=auto
<sasa84> slax0r, pejt delat :P
<slax0r> sasa84: sem glih kitajce pojedel
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> mmm
<sasa84> men so fajn riževi z rakci al pa mongolc z govedino
<sasa84> mmmm
<sasa84> lačna :\
<slax0r> sem mel zdaj kar nudle z racko
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unbqs2RyrZY
<jabuk> Mark-Goffeney at the CAP 2008 awards - YouTube
<jabuk> Mark Goffeney plays "Wild World" at the 2008 CAP awards in Holland. http://bigtoerocks.com/
<slax0r> speachless...
<sasa84> slax0r, igraš kitaro?
<slax0r> sasa84: ne...niti z rokami
<idioterna> peachless.
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvECZ_ZXGqs
<jabuk> Watch a prodigy create -- from four notes in a hat - YouTube
<jabuk> 60 Minutes pulls four musical notes out of hat, and young composer Alma Deutscher takes off, improvising a piano sonata in under a minute Subscribe to the "6...
<sasa84> slax0r, delat!
<sasa84> ajde ajde
<sasa84> Å¡ibej Å¡ibej
<slax0r> I don't wanna
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/foreign.png
<napsy> You have been warned many times!
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> pacek idioterna
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> swašta
<sasa84> i do not want to judge you ...
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> ne sej to je prslo na kr ene par naslovov
<sasa84> miške,zdej pa šibam
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> nism sam js! :)
<sasa84> pridem Å¡e mal kasnej ;)
<sasa84> idioterna, bom čakala, če še jaz kej dobim :P
<sasa84> ajde
<slax0r> idioterna: jaz sem tudi dobil...ni to pravi bitcoin address, tale je: 13QEdDzmbyZRRVQo2zxDJuDHaZkrZaZnys
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> hehe
<slax0r> pa 305$ tudi ni treba, je dovolj tudi 100$ :X
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/miske/razer-miska-deathadder-elite
<jabuk> Razermiška DeathAdder Elite| mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> fuckers
<jabuk> Igralno miško Razer DeathAdder Elite odlikuje senzor s kar 16,000 DPI. Ponaša se s sedmimi neodvisno nastavljivimi hiperodzivnimi tipkami, za udobje pa skrbi ergonomska zasnova. Primerna je za desničarje.
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7034.98, low: 6829.00, high: 7150.00, bid: 7021.14, ask: 7034.98
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6969.00, low: 6829.00, high: 7150.00, bid: 6969.00, ask: 6976.00
<slax0r> speed-: gremo proti 2k?
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km  Z od IDRIJE @22/11/2017 15:25:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+13.98+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km SZ od SEVNICE @22/11/2017 18:25:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.29+E
<b4d> Jebemti RTV, a se da Mlakarjev nov album kupiti kje v digitalni izvedbi?
<zdobbie> rtvslo.si ?
<CrazyLemon> https://zkpprodaja.si21.com/sl/Sanson/IZTOK_MLAKAR_ROMANCE_BREZ_KRJANCE/
<jabuk> IZTOK MLAKAR: ROMANCE BREZ KRJANCE - Šanson - Kantavtorstvo - RTV Slovenija, Založba kaset in plošč
<CrazyLemon> https://zkpprodaja.si21.com/sl/Sanson/IZTOK_MLAKAR_PORKAEVA/
<jabuk> IZTOK MLAKAR: PORKAEVA! - Šanson - Kantavtorstvo - RTV Slovenija, Založba kaset in plošč
<CrazyLemon> yw
<b4d> Format: CD
<b4d> to je problem
<CrazyLemon> jah sej ne dobiš CD.. ali pač? :D
<b4d> ma vse kaze na to :D
<CrazyLemon> pa res..pa če je karkoli na zkp prodaja v mp3 formatu je v bistvu samo link na itunes :)
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<e1e> kako kaj? Kej novega?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu 17.11 je zunaj!
<CrazyLemon> hello e1e
<e1e> hello CrazyLemon kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu!
<CrazyLemon> furam zimsko depresijo!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> že? Si pa hitr začel...
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah..tudi zima se je začela..ne smem preveč zamujat :D
<e1e> pri nas je blo danes še prav lepo sončno, sam ful vetrovno
<e1e> kakšna zima... sej še ni blo snega...tudi toplo je blo čez dan
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ni sonca
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pri nas ne :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/shodanhq/status/932767613423415296
<jabuk> Shodan on Twitter: "Yes, we're having a black friday sale :) $5 Shodan Membership instead of $49 and it will run from Friday through Monday"
<e1e> pri nas ga je še kar dosti zadnje dni na srečo
<CrazyLemon> počaki še kak dan..mhm
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> al pa dva... v nedeljo že sneg napovedujejo
<e1e> in se splača kaj kupit na ta black friday?
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat še nism vidu nič pametnega
<idioterna> ce kej rabs se splaca
<idioterna> ce ne rabs se pa ne
<CrazyLemon> itak nič ne rabimo..razn hrane pa vode
<e1e> pa ogrevanje tud prav pride...
<idioterna> ja zdele bom rabu straniscno skoljko v kratkem, ampak eno ze mam
<idioterna> tko da bom kr to uporabu
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<CrazyLemon> js bi recimo kupu kak gadget za kul ceno.. tudi če ga ne rabim
<idioterna> js pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ali pa slušalke..te tudi ne rabim ampak bi jih kupu če se najdejo kakšne
<idioterna> yang me je vprasu kje lahko kupi tamagochija
<idioterna> ker jaz mam otroke, pa bi to moral vedet.
<CrazyLemon> na bolhi
<CrazyLemon> reci mu da bodo meli sale na bolhi..on cyber monday
<idioterna> ma nocm
<idioterna> mu nc rect
<CrazyLemon> seveda hoces
<CrazyLemon> sj sta skor BFF
<e1e> no js še nism kupla pcja ... pa kakšne slušalke tud nebi blo slab
<idioterna> ne ne nocem
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-23
<metalcamp-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6900.33, low: 6885.00, high: 7099.00, bid: 6900.15, ask: 6900.33
<b4d> ♩ Iztok Mlakar - Izvirni greh ~ (Porkaeva!) @ [=======61%=       ]
<b4d> wooghoo
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 9.3°C @23.11.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% južni veter 3.85 m/s (13.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:14:58, Kulminacija: 11:50:38, Sončni zahod: 16:26:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 11min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 5.km  S od TRENTE @23/11/2017 12:41:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.43+N,+13.76+E
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6932.44, low: 6877.28, high: 7076.04, bid: 6913.01, ask: 6932.37
 * sasa84 počoha slax0r za ušesi
<metalcamp-> *sexual harassment*
<sasa84> a ni to zdej popularen?
<slax0r> o ja, right there :)
<sasa84> metalcamp-: vsak k da kej nase, je zdej tko :P
<sasa84> grrrr slax0r
<sasa84> jao, da bi to gospa slax0r brala, bi me stresla s hlač!
<slax0r> hehe :)
<sasa84> 1x tko enga starejša gospoda objamem pa njegovi ženi pomaham, una pa sam "joj, sam vzem ga, lepo te prosm" :D :D :D
<sasa84> da ni tud pr vas tko slax0r
<idioterna> kokr kdaj
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> trenutno bi ti verjetno isto rekla :P
<idioterna> skupna gospodinjstva so lahko kr naporna :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> slax0r: sej če nekej domov prneseš...pol se dda potrpet :P
<metalcamp-> sasa84: define 'nekaj'
<metalcamp-> rože al' denarnico? :>
<sasa84> penzijo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> oboje!
<slax0r> sasa84: sebe prinesem :)
<sasa84> ježešna cortkan :P
<sasa84> padla dol!
<idioterna> a k je tok cortkan
<idioterna> sej slisal se je tko k da spolne organe v sluzbi na mizi pusti.
<idioterna> k si ga vprasala
<slax0r> idioterna: pha! jokes on you! sploh jih v sluzbo ne nesem!
<sasa84> jih ženi doma pusti :D
<CrazyLemon> jih?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kok jih pa maš?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: za vse me je dovolj
<speed-> moj sef ftw
<speed-> mu pravim da bi mel home office jutri ker sem neki bolan za celi teden
<speed-> Ok but please dont work more then 6 hours.
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.funtech.si/si/nakupovanje/black-friday-popusti/
<jabuk> Funtech - Black Friday popusti
<jabuk> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<CrazyLemon> 50€ za 240gb ssd ?
<idioterna> not bad
<CrazyLemon> ah..mSATA
<CrazyLemon> sux
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 5.km SZ od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @23/11/2017 15:23:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.22+E
<sasa84> ah ja... življenje ni potica folk :P
<sasa84> morm it v šoping... da ne bosta mucki lačni :)
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> grazie
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/pisni-opomini-delavcem-adria-airways-tehnika-zaradi-dve-minuti-prehitrega-prihoda-na-delo/437947
<jabuk> Pisni opomini delavcem Adria Airways Tehnika zaradi dve minuti prehitrega prihoda na delo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Letalski tehniki v podjetju Adria Airways Tehnika se, potem ko je podjetje prevzela poljska družba Linetech Holding, spoprijemajo z vse večjimi pritiski.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> packi!
<sasa84> da se ne ponovi!
<sasa84> ne rečem, da bi zamujal ...
<zdobbie> jutri zacnemo na tem kanalu ob 7:00!!
<zdobbie> buhnedej da kdo pride pred tem!
<CrazyLemon> lies
<sasa84> zdobbie: ob 7h!
<sasa84> jaz ne morem, lahko se logiram tam po 4h!
<sasa84> al pa ob 8h!
<zdobbie> EJTE
<zdobbie> 7:00
<sasa84> kaj pa tist premalkjiv cajt med 7 in9?
<sasa84> točno ob 7h...pa kje vam pamet? jaz sem javna uprava! :D
<sasa84> sej spadam baje tja :P
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hah.. day of infamy is going 64bit
<lynxlynxlynx> what year is it
<CrazyLemon> tis the year when cs:go will go from 32bit to 64
<CrazyLemon> pa a ni steam tudi 32bit? :)
<zdobbie> cs:go je ze 64bit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie od katerega leta?
<zdobbie> 2017
<CrazyLemon> 2017 - the year of 64bit
<lynxlynxlynx> svašta
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-24
<sasa84> zdobersek, evo me!
<sasa84> pofockana za Å¡iht!
<sasa84> :D
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> ej pubeci
<speed-> ma kdo kak 120gb ssd
<speed-> za precej poceni?
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> speed-: ce mi ga menjas za 250gb
<slax0r> ti dam 120 za dazbe
<slax0r> dzabe*
<zdobbie> evo, lahko se jaz zraven poflikam razliko z 2GB USB kljuckom
<speed-> lol
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY
<jabuk> The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube
<jabuk> Directed by Alex & Martin http://www.whitestripes.com http://www.xlrecordings.com
<speed-> ne ne slax0r ni za mene
<speed-> pa nocejo se trositi :p
<matjaz> .yt lust for life iggy prodigy
<jabuk> Iggy Pop - Lust for Life (The Prodigy Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPqKFHXctNQ
<matjaz> we own this friday!
<metalcamp-> .btc uer
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6904.67, low: 6671.00, high: 7029.99, bid: 6904.67, ask: 6912.00
<CrazyLemon> no dejmo.. kje so linki z super awesome african-american deali?
<zdobbie> NATIVE AMERICAN
<CrazyLemon> ti si na(t)ive american
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: nič pametnega ni
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- kako da ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/tv-sprejemniki/lg-oled-tv-sprejemnik-55eg9a7v-1043317
<jabuk> LGOLED TV sprejemnik 55EG9A7V| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> LG predstavlja TV sprejemnik 55EG9A7V, ki ga odlikuje izjemna OLED tehnologija. OLED tehnologija omogoča gledanje vsebin brez zamikov, izjemno odzivnost, skoraj popoln vidni kot in zelo dolgo življenjsko dobo TV sprejemnika.
<CrazyLemon> evo ga oled za 1.2k
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. tole ni slabo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/gaming-stoli/uvi-chair-gamerski-stol-styler-zelen-1009425
<jabuk> UVI Chairgamerski stol Styler, zelen| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Gaming stol bo poskrbel za udobje tudi med večurnim igranjem iger ali delu na računalniku. Naslonjalo je nastavljivo od 90 – 180°, prilagajate pa lahko tudi višino stola 123 cm – 132 cm.
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> ne nakupujete na crni petek?
<lynxlynxlynx> misliš na dan brez nakupov?
<CrazyLemon> ČE NI LINKOV!
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes kupu pleskavice.. tko da i did my part
<idioterna> ja jsm su v spar
<idioterna> pa je nutela ni bla nc znizana
<idioterna> tko da nism nc kupu.
<CrazyLemon> bi pa sel v mercator!
<CrazyLemon> pa bi bila 25% off!
<e1e> tist pa rabiš kartico...
<CrazyLemon> res je :)
<e1e> včasih so mel bolš, ko so mel kupončke na letakih, pa si jih lahko uporabil koliko si hotel, pa še na izdelke s popustom
<CrazyLemon> ma meni je bolše tko.. kartico itak mam vedno s sabo
<e1e> men pa ne, ker nimam kartice, je blo lažje prej, pa še za več izdelkov si mel popust
<CrazyLemon> hitro po kartico! :)
<e1e> ne hvala, že tak jih je preveč
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxTNhD5jTyQ
<jabuk> Despacito Chicken Version (Mr. Chicken) - YouTube
<jabuk> Despacito cover por Mr Chicken. Instagram: @francopianista
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> extremevital ma tudi blackfriday
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 20% znižanje ki ne velja za kolesa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.extremevital.com/sl/novice/black-friday-30-na-dolocene-skupine-izdelkov-n-265.html
<jabuk> Novice | BLACK FRIDAY -30% na določene skupine izdelkov | Trgovina Extremevital [Slovensko]
<jabuk> Novice | BLACK FRIDAY -30% na določene skupine izdelkov - Trgovina s športno opremo Extremevital
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-25
<dz0ny> dfk Autodesk je kupu eagle :horror:
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.7°C @25.11.2017 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% jugovzhodnik 5.1 m/s (18.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:19:04, Kulminacija: 11:53:35, Sončni zahod: 16:28:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Connect time 41111.7 minutes.
<CrazyLemon> twas a good run
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7227.00, low: 6845.00, high: 7256.99, bid: 7215.50, ask: 7226.82
<CrazyLemon> stupid btc
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-26
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7475.00, low: 6876.03, high: 7481.00, bid: 7475.00, ask: 7479.00
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 8945.15, low: 8174.38, high: 8945.15, bid: 8945.15, ask: 8946.00
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7420.00, low: 7024.60, high: 7500.00, bid: 7410.00, ask: 7420.77
<jabuk2> M 1.9 > 5.km JV od SEVNICE @26/11/2017 12:58:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+15.34+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> zakaj maš te hashe v streamy/video.zip releases
<CrazyLemon> kako naj vem kateri je latest :)
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> prosim dodaj v readme.md kako se uporablja prek ukazne vrstice
<CrazyLemon> tist wget thingie
<CrazyLemon> hm..a je wget thingie
<CrazyLemon> curl!
<CrazyLemon> also.. video streamy Å¡e vedno fails to install
<CrazyLemon> dateutil etc
<idioterna> !btc
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7559.99, low: 7178.00, high: 7559.99, bid: 7555.00, ask: 7559.99
<idioterna> .btc usd
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 9080.00, low: 8538.20, high: 9083.04, bid: 9077.03, ask: 9080.00
<speed-> :'(
<speed-> fuj btc!
<zdobbie> sej bo
<zdobbie> 2k by december
<CrazyLemon> which december?
<idioterna> 7700 eur
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk2> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7719.12, low: 7190.00, high: 7719.30, bid: 7701.31, ask: 7719.12
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: happy https://i.imgur.com/dWEMYk3.png ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny very :)
<CrazyLemon> i'm happy for you
<CrazyLemon> ker meni itak ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-19
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> oooo slax0r moj rumenko
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lx1ob1xhn2e7asa/Screenshot%20at%2010-27-43.png?dl=0
<slax0r> sasa84: wiii
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga mucek?
<slax0r> pa nic.. lacen
<slax0r> pa pr teb?
<sasa84> slax0r, nič posebnega
<sasa84> nekaj tipkam :)
<sasa84> si v službi al doma v službi?
<slax0r> v sluzbi sluzbi
<msev-> zebe me
<slax0r> stisni se k bedri
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DsXu834XcAEmE2b.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> "priceless" :D
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če obstaja denarnica ki ma plac za telefon in ne telefon wallet case s placem za denar _D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ximgPmJ9A5s
<linkdoggo> ^ Authoritarianism: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube ^
<idioterna> oh wow slax0r
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/46501322_579689492466809_953711738778288128_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_ht=scontent.flju2-2.fna&oh=c062fe641695a80ebb839f009d05ac91&oe=5C7751F2
<idioterna> dwoba
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<idioterna> http://volitve.gov.si/lv2018/rezultati/obcina_rogasovci.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Lokalne volitve 2018 https://tinyurl.com/ycdcxwmw ^
<idioterna> zgleda ni zmagala.
<CrazyLemon> boga ga. Fükaš
<CrazyLemon> zravn je pa en Buček!
<CrazyLemon> ah..slavko
<sasa84> jožica je bla zadnja :\
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-20
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<zdobbie> kej je speed
<CrazyLemon> Bitstamp: $ 4425.54
<CrazyLemon> Coinbase: $ 4303.89
<CrazyLemon> Kraken: $ 4422.5
<CrazyLemon> Average: $ 4383.98
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> 20k by 2019
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/TAIJich73NY
<linkdoggo> ^ Black Mesa: Xen Trailer - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> zgleda... meh
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<CrazyLemon> kva zdej
<zdobbie> 0
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.facebook.com/gozwift/videos/2133702413612578/
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y73tjykc ^
<zdobbie> me?
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/JIEuRO2.png
<CrazyLemon> a se samo meni zdi ali so tile MAC naslovi mal... čudni
<idioterna> zakaj cudni
<CrazyLemon> eni se končajo enako kot nokia..drugi se začnejo enako kot samsung in tp-link extender
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nekdo te nadzoruje!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vsemogočni nas vse nadzoruje!
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> espešli jor MAC!
<msev-> dz0ny[m], a poznaš Odroid HC2
<msev-> a se s komu od the arm računalnikov lahko pogovorim
<CrazyLemon> msev- dz0ny[m] ni.. he abandoned us and moved to windows
<msev-> oh noes
<msev-> the empty space he left behind is large :D
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jutro slax0r
<idioterna> kva lol
<slax0r> sasa84: kaj naj povem.. pasal je popoldanski spanec
<idioterna> UGT
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> someone get s it :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-21
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> slax0r, moj ciklamni prijatelj xoxo
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/46474602_10215352140470768_3151734584777900032_n.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-2.xx&oh=c8b9afe097d05244c23a79c0fe6ac707&oe=5C65F692
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to je blo v italiji?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a lahko en kveščn?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahk dva
<sasa84> no CrazyLemon ... poslušej :)
<sasa84> oz beri :D
<sasa84> zakaj se men komp, ko se npr. zatemni/zaklene zaslon ... dejansko skrije desktop
<sasa84> programi se kao odpirajo, ampak "jih ni", dash dela ipd... dejansko pa ni nč
<sasa84> če gnome restartaš... ni nč al pa ne moreš
<sasa84> dejansko edina stvar, k to reši je ctrl alt f1
<sasa84> in ko se prjavš, je tko kot si pustil
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no takrat ko boš v ctrl alt f3 se prijavi pa napiši noter
<CrazyLemon> journalctl -xe
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej če so kakšne napake
<CrazyLemon> pa kako 'dash dela ipd... dejansko pa ni nič' ?
<sasa84> klikneš npr. na datoteke.. pa kaže, da so se odple... sam jih ni na zaslonu
<sasa84> imam pikco, da je odprto... sam je desno od dasha vse neodzivno
<sasa84> včasih ko stisnem ctrl alt f1 se pojavi text starting nvidia persistence daemon
<sasa84> stvar je pa ta, da se mi je to pojavljalo tud, ko nisem dala nvidia driverjev
<sasa84> oz mela
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa ta persistance daemon ostal od prej?
<CrazyLemon> a je bil fresh install ali upgrejd?
<sasa84> fresh
<sasa84> evo, sm sproducirala ta bug :P
<sasa84> rdeče je pisal ...
<sasa84> unable to create a dbus proxy for gnomescreen...
<sasa84> lenovo spice-vdagent cannot access vdagent virtual channel
<sasa84> pa zadnji
<sasa84> unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.shell.desktop
<sasa84> a je tole kšna finta gdm pa wayland pa dijoporko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej waylanda ne uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> vsaj upam da ne :D
<sasa84> xorg?
<sasa84> pa zdej k vem kakšen error se kej pojav... vidm da ma folk tud na drugih distribucijah probleme
<CrazyLemon> privzeto je xorg ja..razen če nisi ob prijavi izbrala kaj drugega, pol bi lahko bil tudi wayland
<sasa84> mogoče je to sranje... kao zamegli ob nedejavnosti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a xscreensaver neb povozu gnome-screensaver?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 just disable the screensaver? :)
<sasa84> sej sem ga zdej... kao da mi ne zamegli
<sasa84> aja CrazyLemon ... drgča mam x11
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> drugač mam x11
 * sasa84 zapleše trebušn ples pred slax0r z znanim napevom jodli jodli jej huuu huuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/slovenija/ali-sova-res-ne-more-prisluskovati-uporabnikom-a1-video-483575
<linkdoggo> ^ Kdaj nam tajne službe in policija lahko prisluškujejo #video - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/ybfmz9fy ^
<CrazyLemon> "Vse tajne službe prisluškujejo na nelegalen način, zato so tajne. Tu nastane problem, ker ima A1 starejšo tehnologijo, ki ne omogoča novejšim napravam, da bi jim tajno prisluškovali. Zdaj bodo verjetno zamenjali tehnologijo, da bodo lahko tajne službe prišle do informacij tudi na tajni način,"
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-22
<napsy> jutor
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> idioterna, a mi pliz loh spet naročiš prek aliexpressa :D
<msev-> ene par orangepi zadev...pa djva se prevert a sm naroču sam orangepipc a tut orange pi zero..da vidm če sm jo kam pospravu slučajn :D
<msev-> pa namest paypala ti lahko zj nakažem kr na trr
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> msev-: ja dej url
<CrazyLemon> a js tudi dam kakšen url? bo msev vse pol nakazal na trr :>
<msev-> bom, nism Å¡e izbral haha :D...
<msev-> sj ni jutr crazyfriday :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.a2u.si/kolesarstvo/black-friday
<linkdoggo> ^ BLACK FRIDAY | A2U d.o.o. ^
<slax0r> se ne bo mimo to?
<slax0r> ne vem od kdaj je ta black friday po celem svetu.. *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> lej.. določeni imajo kr awesome deale
<CrazyLemon> recimo a2u če kolesariš pozimi ne boš dobu bl poceni zimskih čevljev ! :)
<CrazyLemon> ali če kolesariš poleti pa ne boš dobu bl poceni garmina 520 ! :)
<slax0r> ja saj lepo.. sam kak so tecni vsi povsod... drugo ne slisim kot black friday
<CrazyLemon> čeki malo! sledi cyber monday :P
<CrazyLemon> čaki*
<slax0r> to se vsaj po radiih toliko ne bluzi :)
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> sm pa opazu da spar ima letos črni petek..a je to prvič? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa lidl pa hofer če se nemotim tudi :D
<idioterna> https://gcemetery.co/
<linkdoggo> ^ The Google Cemetery ^
<CrazyLemon> google health == google fit
<CrazyLemon> iGoogle was cool
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-23
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> mimovrste down =)
<zdobbie> ni vrste, ne mors mim!
<msev-> ej a e27 je standardn navoj za žarnco
<msev-> je ja
<zdobbie> u shurezo
<msev-> indeed i am
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DsrIg_aXQAEs0oh.jpg:large
<slax0r> dafuq CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dafuq indeed
<CrazyLemon> matr kera gužva po cesti
<CrazyLemon> +zravn trgovskih centrov
<CrazyLemon> why the fuck ko kliknem na ceneje link me vrže na */honeypot/index subpage
<zdobbie> u a bee
<CrazyLemon> B is not so bad
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/w3PXah9WLEU
<linkdoggo> ^ Progress MS-10 rocket launch from space, 16th November 2018, full sequence - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> 20" pa 40"
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-24
<CrazyLemon> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vLr_ttoHeu5aLH6XLkPV2LwX_2yvCphg/view
<CrazyLemon> tis a bit windy
<linkdoggo> ^ nokia_timelapse.mp4 - Google Drive https://tinyurl.com/ybpa86wv ^
<slax0r> just a tad
<CrazyLemon> https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/11/24/220245/standing-desks-are-overrated
<linkdoggo> ^ Standing Desks Are Overrated - Slashdot https://tinyurl.com/y7vaj5jw ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-25
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> Bitstamp: $ 3562.51
<CrazyLemon> Coinbase: $ 3534.45
<CrazyLemon> Kraken: $ 3602
<CrazyLemon> Average: $ 3566.32
<zdobbie> dolàrjev?
<zdobbie> prper
<zdobbie> proper
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je že na 3.7k ..in ja dolarjev :D
<CrazyLemon> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/18/11/24/2320228/two-linux-kernels-revert-performance-killing-spectre-patches
<linkdoggo> ^ Two Linux Kernels Revert Performance-Killing Spectre Patches - Slashdot https://tinyurl.com/yc8x4g9a ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ReteMeteoAmatori/videos/vb.341248985989210/283156355668461/
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y6v997o5 ^
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ds3ZyfyWwAEht2B.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-18
<napsy> jutro
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a te ni :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- depends
<msev-> dj mi povej mal o svojih navtičnih dogodivščinah
<msev-> kok si šel najdalš s čolnom
<msev-> kakšnega sploh maš
<CrazyLemon> https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/cnj-img/images/ik/ikNxTXTpg1FD
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, a sm s tabo Å¡el takrat na ferato?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<msev-> a pozim tut kej hodte :)
<msev-> ne ferate ampak kšne grape
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj s smučkami
<msev-> aja sj res :). kšna komna bi bla kul ane za začetnika :), se mi zdi taka dost varna haha k je taka gričevnata :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dovška baba je klasika
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> tja se pele nizozemce, k je easy pa safe
<CrazyLemon> v japonkah ?
<idioterna> v tajkah?
<idioterna> ne, sej mamo gojzarje doma
<CrazyLemon> rich folks ...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> uni bike tourerji celo ameriko v sandalih prevozjo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kao so sandali optimalni za kolesarjenje...no ja nevem lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kolesar-pod-vplivom-drog-poskusil-pobegniti-policistom.html
<CrazyLemon> bad drugs..drugače bi for sure zbežal
<idioterna> wrong drugs ja
<idioterna> ce bi bil pod vplivom EPO bi spizdil for sure
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-19
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://counter-strike.net/shatteredweb
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo idioterna
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-20
<CrazyLemon> Up to four players, or even more in ideal conditions, can instantly join in the fun. Only the host needs to own and install the game, while additional players connect through Steam Remote Play streaming technology using their PC or the Steam Chat and Steam Link mobile apps.
<CrazyLemon> not bad valve...not bad at all
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-23
<zero_> dobro jutro
<upd__> https://www.mimovrste.com/procesorji/amd-procesor-ryzen-7-2700x-s-hladilnikom-wraith-prism-led-yd270xbgafbox- a je to ok
<zdobbie> APUji so boljsi
<CrazyLemon> preach
<CrazyLemon> upd https://www.mimovrste.com/procesorji/amd-ryzen-5-3600-wraith-stealth-hladilnik-65-w-procesor
<upd> sam ta ni 8 core
<CrazyLemon> ni..sam je ima boljši IPC
<CrazyLemon> -je
